#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-10-14
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdbusmenu/+bug/1239473 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libappindicator/+bug/1239474
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239473 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "do not build-depend on valgrind on AArch64, not yet available" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239474 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "do not build-depend on mono on AArch64, not yet available" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> have been uploaded into the archive to enable arm64 builds.
<xnox> I will convert it into branches and propose for the respective upstream projects.
<xnox> no-change / no-affects on any other architectures.
<xnox> (or maybe not uploaded, can't see at the moment)
<xnox> #1 https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/libappindicator/fix-arm64/+merge/190846
<xnox> #2 https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/libdbusmenu/fix-arm64/+merge/190847
<xnox> right those two uploads are in unapproved.
<xnox> but if we can push them via CI that's fine as well.
<rsalveti> triggering a new build, with the fixes for the multimedia stack, plus new ofono and telepathy-ofono
<jibel> ogra_, cjwatson where are changelogs for click packages?
<didrocks> psivaa: good morning!
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> bonjour jibel
<didrocks> hey Mirv
<Mirv> hey didrocks
<didrocks> Mirv: how was your week-end?
<Mirv> didrocks: after I got to spend it, relaxing :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: do you feel ready to handle landing request 208?
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah I actually flashed the latest image + upgraded *url-dispatcher* already, I just don't know what all to test
<didrocks> Mirv: launching apps through AP (so just ensuring one app starts) or dogfooding launching some apps from unity8
<Mirv> yeah, so launching of (click) applications is the key. trying various ways then.
<didrocks> Mirv: oh also, if you have a media, clicking on that media to get the app launched
<Mirv> right
<popey> didrocks: we releasing #95?
<popey> (also, good morning)
<rsalveti> 96 is out, should have a few fixes for media playback
<didrocks> popey: good morning! It's hard to track what we want, there is #96 which was kicked as well (I upgraded to that one)
<rsalveti> thumbnailing should work fine as well
<rsalveti> just tested, worked fine with my sample videos
<popey> ah
<popey> ok
 * popey flashes
<rsalveti> and I'm gone :-)
<rsalveti> later
<didrocks> rsalveti: nice news! (but in an email in the future for images we didn't expect would be great)
<didrocks> rsalveti: enjoy your night! and thanks again for the thumbnail, we're going to test it :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: lool knew that
<didrocks> rsalveti: I'll tell him to email then
<rsalveti> we synced before he went off, image is just out :-)
<rsalveti> that's why I'm saying here instead
<rsalveti> anyway, later :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, I looked over and figured it out this morning. But thanks for confirming (try to sleep more, you should be fine now for 13.10) ;)
<didrocks> (one or two cycles of sleep :p)
<Mirv> btw dx-autopilot-intel was gone, power cycling helped
<didrocks> Mirv: :(
<didrocks> psivaa: tell me once you are around
<Mirv> didrocks: with the new url-dispatcher I seem to lose ability to launch music or video from Dash. reverting to the old one fixes that, and upgrading again (+reboot) loses it.
<Mirv> apps themselves seem to launch fine
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, please note it and ping upstream
<didrocks> (nice catch ;))
<Mirv> yep
<jibel> psivaa, almost nothing ran on latest smoketest (build 96) 82 test against 312 for builkd 95
<Mirv> jibel: isn't it in progress, numbers increasing?
<didrocks> yeah, it started running like 45 minutes ago
<jibel> Mirv, okay :)
<jibel> psivaa, nm
<didrocks> I still wonder why we had 0% of unity8 AP tests running on 95
<jibel> Mirv, didrocks is there a way to know when test is complete?
<didrocks> jibel: looking at the private jenkins instance is the only way AFAIK
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> jibel: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/saucy-touch_mir-mako-smoke-master/
<didrocks> this is the master job
<sil2100> Morning!
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how are you?
 * sil2100 inserted a SIM-card into his Ubuntu Touch during the weekend
<didrocks> oh nice! how was it?
<sil2100> And! It more or less works, although it seems the shell hangs up rather frequently for no reasons, hm
<didrocks> thostr_: hey, FYI, we rejected the hud upload, see in landing plan req 202
<didrocks> sil2100: which image #? normally, image 94 contains a fix for this
<psivaa> didrocks: hey
<didrocks> morning psivaa :)
<psivaa> didrocks: morning
<thostr_> didrocks: arghhhh, will have a look
<sil2100> didrocks: aaah!
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I was running 93
<sil2100> Let me upgrade
<didrocks> psivaa: I wanted to ask if you can give a look at why unity8 AP didn't run at all on run 95? (even if they seem to have passed on run 96, will be interesting to know why they got stuck)
<psivaa> didrocks: sure will have a look
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: I never remember if you have a maguro or mako
<sil2100> It's mako
<didrocks> ok ;)
<sil2100> I didn't like that data transfer was enabled by default ;p In Poland using phone internet is not so super cheap and frequent, especially with pay-card phones
<didrocks> sil2100: I even don't know how we can turn that off
<sil2100> I hoped that switching that off in settings actually switches it off
<didrocks> ;)
<psivaa> didrocks: unity8 tests in mako(mir) did in fact run but got stuck in the middle. The test timed out and failed to collect the test results.
<didrocks> sil2100: or can yell at seb if it doesn't :p
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, so we still have those stucking issues (I have the same here)
<didrocks> I think as we don't have a lot to land for now, we should focus on improving the quality
<didrocks> and work with upstream for this
<didrocks> makes sense?
<psivaa> didrocks: this time it happened with mako.. we used to have this issue with maguro when it ran notes tests but that issue has gone away lately
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, we should investigate those
<didrocks> let's try to get something in order for the meeting
<psivaa> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> ogra_: once you are back from a well deserved (working apparently?) week-end :) mind testing 96 on maguro?
<lool> Hi folks
<didrocks> popey: 96 looks good to you?
<didrocks> hey lool
<popey> didrocks: no worse than 94 ☻
<popey> which I think is our measure ☻
<didrocks> popey: I'll take the positive path? :)
<popey> glass half full
<didrocks> popey: mind testing the thumbnailer thing?
<didrocks> like adding a video, seeing the thumbnail…
<popey> sure
<jibel> didrocks, thumbnails now is working for videos, but mediascanner is a bit crashy
<didrocks> jibel: do you have a bug # handy?
<jibel> bug 1239561
<ubot5> bug 1239561 in mediascanner (Ubuntu) "mediascanner-service crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239561
<didrocks> jibel: do you mind joining our meeting this morning? As we don't have a lot to land, I think we should focus on AP tests and crashers
<didrocks> jibel: it's in 15 minutes
<jibel> didrocks, okay
<didrocks> thanks!
<lool> didrocks: images >> you might be worrying a lot because the .changes files are huge (even the update is huge); I wanted to have a build as late as we could on Sunday to get everything in archive in an image with test results on Monday morning
<popey> didrocks: thumbnailing works, but looks awful
<lool> the actual landings are in the spreadsheet; I've just updated the last line which went into image #96
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-14-091459.png
<popey> aspect ratio is all futzed
<ev> morning folks
<didrocks> lool: well, tests results are still not there for 96 ;)
<didrocks> lool: I'm just asking that we sync by email for things not planned so that we have some infos when starting the day
<lool> popey: the head is flipped to to bottom too!
<didrocks> I'll reiterate during the meeting
<lool> didrocks: Yeah, I think that's too late
<popey> she's laying upside down lool ☻
<didrocks> lool: for that one, yeah, let's try to get better at it in the future :)
<lool> popey: I know  :-)
<popey> oh ☻
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAn0wqfzNxE nice video IMO
<didrocks> popey: well, at least, better than nothing :p
<popey> yes
<lool> popey: can't open
<lool> video unavailable
<popey> ☹
<lool> might be reserved to UK
<didrocks> lool: use a real webbrowser :p
<lool> indeed
<ogra_> didrocks, after the meeting (cant download and hangout at the same time)
<jibel> didrocks, can you send me the link to the meeting pelase?
<jibel> please
<didrocks> ogra_: sure sure :)
<didrocks> jibel: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1585c45e6625d227fc27864efb6eeb247667a3e2
<cjwatson> jibel: il n'y a rien
<lool> lol
<lool> Je palerai à Colin en Français à partir de maintenant
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: joining?
<popey> didrocks: we publishing 96?
<sil2100> Yes yes
<lool> popey: might be too early to tell
<didrocks> popey: want to join to the meeting?
<didrocks> see the url above ^
<cjwatson> ça n'est pas une bonne idée :-P
<lool> :-)
<vila> ev: joining ^ ?
<didrocks> lool: waiting for you as well :)
<sil2100> Damn
<ogra_> lool, i dont see a single maliit .crash file in the tests
<ogra_> lool, they are all unity8
<asac> psivaa: can you share the spreadsheet where we try to keep a log of retries?
<asac> psivaa: share it with lool and didrocks
<psivaa> asac: ack
<asac> (as they seem to start retrying jobs now)
<asac> lool: didrocks: the idea is that we dont just retry jobs, but if we retry also notes what we retried and a very high level reason in a spreadsheet
<asac> so we can later look whats there
<psivaa> lool: didrocks: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjwxZmhDIclsdHMzTmF6RjM0ek5pODJ4aFdINmRoUWc#gid=0
<lool> didrocks: I was actually some important mir changes in the pipe; some might be in devel branch but not in trunk, but no ask in plan and I guess not a lot of mir folks here today
<lool> cjwatson: when do we try to have the last desktop build?  tomorrow?
<lool> thostr_: hey!
<popey> sil2100: i need a reliable way of re-running tests on device.. do you have one?
<cjwatson> lool: infinity was going to try to have one today, but I think it'll need fixing and tomorrow's probably more realistic
<lool> thostr_: heads up on hud: so as I think you saw already, there was some issue in testing it; it's unfortunate because we also really want the fixes; there's a threat that we soon cant update it anymore as desktop images get finalized
<lool> cjwatson: Ok; so we should track super closely the last seeded-in-desktop uploads we still want to try to get in
<cjwatson> Yes, definitely
<sil2100> popey: what do you mean by 'reliable' ;) ?
<lool> cjwatson: hud is one, ubuntu-sounds is another one; mir might be one too I guess, albeit not sure it gets into the desktop image
<popey> sil2100: well, it didnt work at all the other day.
<cjwatson> lool: mir doesn't
<popey> sil2100: do you use utah, phablet-test-run... etc what do people actually use that works
<sil2100> popey: you mean for the unity8 tests?
<lool> seb128: ^ ubuntu-sounds upload is getting a shrinking upload window; we might have to push back on getting the sounds in
<popey> no, application tests
<cjwatson> lool: you can use "seeded-in-ubuntu" for quick checks
<seb128> lool, what upload?
<sil2100> popey: for normal application tests I always used phablet-test-run and that was working
<didrocks> thanks psivaa
<popey> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> Not sure how it is with the latest image
<lool> cjwatson: yes, that's what I meant on mir: it's in supported seed but not in desktop image
<Mirv> usually it ~works for non-unity8
<cjwatson> lool: Right, so not a problem
<lool> cjwatson: so will be stuck in review but doesn't need a respin IIUC
<Mirv> and non-uitoolkit
<lool> ok
<cjwatson> lool: (since xmir never happened)
<lool> yeah
<seb128> lool, the design guys didn't open the bug I asked them to open/didn't share their files yet, so I guess that's not going to be for release
<sil2100> hm, hangout crash
<lool> seb128: ok
<lool> seb128: would you or should I tell them in a email?
<seb128> lool, if you want to do it, feel free
<lool> seb128: should I offer an upload deadline for 2pm UTC?
<seb128> lool, also I think they said on friday that they got the OK to replace the desktop login sound, but not the ringtone/message ones yet
<seb128> lool, I'm not even sure we want/can replace the desktop login sound without a FFe
<lool> seb128: I think we want a FFE
<lool> seb128: I didnt know it affected the desktop sound thouhg
<lool> I thought it was a phone login sound  :-)
<lool> which I found weird
<seb128> lool, @re upload limit, 2pm wfm, but I'm not the one to ask, that's a release team topic
<seb128> lool, no, I think Mark liked their login sound and want it used for the desktop
<seb128> lool, but maybe I misunderstood ... ;-)
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: ok, so please, each time you see a crash on your phone as well, try to retrace it (jibel can help if you have difficulties with this)
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: I personnally always have a lot of crashes still on the phone
<didrocks> seb128: that's my understanding as well (hey btw ;))
<seb128> didrocks, hey ;-)
<ogra_> jibel, did you notice that my changelog has click packages included now ? i guess you will need to adjust for this on your side
<lool> seb128: sent
<seb128> lool, thanks
<thostr_> lool: having Pete on HUD
<lool> just 2 fails on unity8 tests?  wow
<didrocks> thanks thostr_!
<thostr_> lool: it's that one, right: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud/+bug/1239016
<lool> thostr_: right that's who I thought
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239016 in hud (Ubuntu) "latest hud totally busted" [Critical,New]
<didrocks> lool: yeah, I guess we got "lucky" on crash
<lool> didrocks: get lucky!
<Mirv> didrocks: yep, I'll continue with my retracing attemps (have had some problems so far)
<lool> thostr_: yes
<lool> thostr_: we have another similar regression, but specific to touch images: url-dispatcher
<lool> thostr_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/url-dispatcher/+bug/1239565
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239565 in URL Dispatcher "Current trunk breaks launching music or video clips from Dash" [Critical,New]
<Mirv> jibel: on desktop retracing I seem to always get a complaint (E: ) about missing source package, this time unity8 - is that normal? an updated .crash file does get outputted
<Mirv> with about the same size as the original .crash file
<Mirv> eh, and what, trying to apport-cli that updated .crash file, I get complaint that it's invalid error report, plus then it also deleted it
<lool> didrocks: I just checked on what was missing for PPA
<lool> didrocks: we pull 2 coreapps from it + 2 plugins for these; filemanager and music-app
<lool> filemanager was ready and music-app had a candidate; I think we should try to get them in if sergiusens can
<didrocks> lool: do they fix AP bugs?
<lool> didrocks: No sorry, this was about dropping the PPA from builds
<didrocks> lool: would be nice to only take them if they fix AP issues as both are failing
<didrocks> ah ok
<didrocks> Mirv: added the sdk FYI (as some AP tests don't pass)
<lool> didrocks: I'm concerned we might have uploads to do before release as part of the final image end game
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: popey: as soon as you have infos from upstream, please add them to the google doc (on why the tests are failing)
<lool> worst case would be if we have to change anything in the desktop image
<sil2100> didrocks: aye!
<didrocks> lool: yeah, I know/agree
<didrocks> lool: hence I guess working on hud first
<lool> didrocks: yes exactly
<lool> didrocks: you guys had a meeting on how stuff works post-release already; should we reconvene later today?
<thostr_> lool: which version (from when) of url-dispatcher regresses?
<didrocks> lool: there is one for the details which is coming (but asac knows more on when he want to setup the meting)
<lool> thostr_: the one in PPA; should be noted in the bug report
<lool> thostr_: this is the one adding the desired appid feature
<lool> didrocks: ok
<thostr_> lool: ok.
<popey> didrocks: ya
<Mirv> thostr_: updated the bug report a bit to have steps
<seb128> lool, so yeah, that's what I though, they login sound is for desktop, and they didn't get ack to use the ringtone one yet
<thostr_> Mirv: just to double check: have you updated music app to very latest version as well?
<Mirv> thostr_: I didn't, as it's not in landing plan
<thostr_> Mirv: can you still give it a try?
<ev> vila: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/867919d6e2c69ad7bbee757788adcca760fd22a6
<popey> ogra_ / didrocks do we have a bug somewhere for the "2 characters inserted" problem?
<ogra_> popey, not sure
<ogra_> bfiller would know
<jibel> popey, yes, there is one let me find it
<popey> thanks jibel
<ogra_> (if he was up already)
<didrocks> ev: hey, once you have some time, can you try to check with doanac on the truncated crash files so that utah wait for apport to finish its collect?
<thostr_> Mirv: just updated the dispatcher... still works for me
<ogra_> seb128, Laney, my language selection seems to alwas set LANGUAGE=de:en ... if there is no de_DE in that list it automatically picks the first which makes the UI show me austritan german (de_AT)
<Mirv> thostr_: later yes. and video? the landing plan would need updating to mention which components to test and land at the same time.
<jibel> popey, I found one with character inserted when pressing the power button but I cannot find the other, can you report a new one?
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, I noticed that as well ... can you open a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+filebug ?
<ogra_> doing
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<thostr_> Mirv: I'm running #96 and updated the dispatcher to 20131014
<thostr_> Mirv: nothing else, and I can still launch music and videos
<popey> jibel: ok, where should I file it?
<jibel> popey, against ubuntu-keyboard, it affects all the apps
<popey> ok
<popey> ta
<thostr_> Mirv: or, wait...
<seb128> jibel, popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1237341 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237341 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu Saucy) "Extended characters incorrectly inserted into browser address bar when Mir enabled" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> seb128, bug 1239593 for you
<ubot5> bug 1239593 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "LANGUAGE= needs more detailed settings on Ubuntu Touch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239593
<seb128> ogra_, danke
<popey> thanks seb128
<jibel> seb128, thank you, that's the report I was looking for
<seb128> popey, jibel: yw (took me a while to find it back as well)
<popey> heh
<jibel> popey, maybe change the description to something that better describe the problem
<lool> fginther: thanks for your fantastic support to CI/autolanding issues, over the week-end too  :-)
<thostr_> Mirv: got it reproduced. We'll look into it
<lool> seb128: can you help Jouni for the FFE part?
<seb128> lool, yes, he just /queried me
<popey> jibel: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/96:20131014:20131014/4715/music-app-autopilot/483486/ is opaque to me.. can't see what's causing it..
<lool> very classy to use dropbox for a proposed update to the official ubuntu sound  :-)
<lool> seb128: hmm I'm getting garbage at the end of the sound
<lool> tchit
<ogra_> hah, cool
<ogra_> between two reboots the ubuntu authenticator showed up on my phone
 * ogra_ installs
<Mirv> thostr_: ok, thanks!
<jibel> popey, not sure but it seems to be a test that can only run on X11
<ev> didrocks: is there more context to this somewhere?
<didrocks> ev: just what we discussed with Saviq, one sec
<seb128> lool, no garbage here, how do you play it?
<didrocks> 09:34:34   didrocks | http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_mir-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/21/artifact/clientlogs/_usr_bin_un
<didrocks>                     | ity8.32011.crash/*view*/
<didrocks> 09:34:49      Saviq | didrocks, smokes truncate .crash files
<didrocks> 09:35:04      Saviq | didrocks, I won't get anything out of it
<didrocks> 09:35:12      Saviq | didrocks, they do
<didrocks> 09:35:20      Saviq | didrocks, a unity8 crash needs to be some 12MB at least
<didrocks> 09:36:14      Saviq | didrocks, utah doesn't wait for them to be completed, AFAICT
<didrocks> ev: ^
<didrocks> (just pasting the interesting bits)
<ev> ahhh
<ev> will do
<ev> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<ev> didrocks: going to send an email for this, since it's a public holiday in 'merica
<didrocks> yep, sounds better to not loose it
<lool> seb128: vlc; that might be the reason
<lool> seb128: thanks for infirming
<seb128> lool, works fine in totem and aplay here
<lool> cool
<lool> ev, didrocks: I also pinged plars and doanac about this last week and they said they had an idea on how to fix this IIRC
<lool> but not sure it's underway
<t1mp> is it known that CI is still failing on ui-toolkit MRs such as this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/crossFadeImage_SourceSize_fix/+merge/187454
<popey> didrocks: doc updated
<didrocks> popey: great! you are going to work with baloon (probably tomorrow) and the community to get them looked at and fixed by release?
<popey> didrocks: yup!
<didrocks> thx!
<didrocks> ogra_: has your download finished?
<didrocks> 96 seems good from an AP front
<ogra_> didrocks, yes, its fine, i had one hard lockup during webvideo playback
<ogra_> (though i madly started and stopped the video)
<didrocks> ogra_: oh? but after a reboot, it was fine?
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<ogra_> yep
<didrocks> ogra_: be patient, don't ask for trouble, we are not there yet :p
<didrocks> ogra_: popey: promoting #96 then?
<ogra_> i guess its still not 100% ...
<ogra_> but close ... at least on maguro :)
<ogra_> will do, gimme a sec to finish breakfast :)
<didrocks> breakfast… but but, it's 12!
<ogra_> didrocks, popey, 96/20131014 promoted
<sil2100> Strangeness, on 96 my keyboard stops appearing after a while
<didrocks> thanks ogra_ :)
<ogra_> didrocks, i dont eat in the morning :)
<sil2100> I have to restart maliit to get it working again then ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have a crash file?
<ogra_> hmm it should respawn
<sil2100> It's not crashing
<sil2100> It's still running
<ogra_> oh
<sil2100> Just not appearing - I need to *restart* it to get it working
<didrocks> thostr_: any idea? something around that known? ^
<sil2100> It already happened twice here
<mardy> hi, could please someone check what is wrong with this job: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/signon-ui-daily/label=pbuilder/52/
<mardy> I suspect that it's using some old PPA for Qt5
<sil2100> But anyway, I like the speed improvements in Mir on Touch we got now
<popey> didrocks: ogra_ ok
<lool> sil2100: I'm getting weird behavior like that too
<lool> sil2100: hmm we haven't got the speed improvement yet, did we?
<lool> or are you testing an updated mir?
 * lool pulls mir
<popey> mail sent
<didrocks> lool: not there yet
 * lool pulls tvoss
<ogra_> did anyone notice that were at 30sec boot time now ?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> (30+ on maguro, 30- on mako)
<Mirv> if someone has time, please try to debug the "Killed" that comes quite soon with phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit - I don't see a surge of memory usage at least
<lool> online audio / video playback is pretty poor
<Mirv> also, can someone explain why I get this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6235380/ simply with gdb /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene ?
<lool> video >> stops after a frame or so, then audio only for first video, other videos dont open anymore
<lool> audio >> grooveshark ends up failing due to missing flash
<lool> 7digital worked
<lool> (ah volume indicator fixed!)
<ogra_> video playback is smooth on maguro if you dont mistreat it to badly
<ogra_> (start/stop a youtube video fast gets the browser to hang)
<ogra_> sintel is flickering though :/
<lool> == Publishing upstart-app-launch (misc stack) ==
<didrocks> great!
<ogra_> we should get our multimedia devloper a mako ;)
<thostr_> Mirv: lool: didrocks: following up the dispatcher issue: this is because it expects video and music app to be click packages. So, testing that has to go hand in hand with applying music click package
<didrocks> thostr_: Mirv: lool: can we revert that and land it? then, sergiusens can put that back once he's doing the real transition
<lool> thostr_: not sure mediaplayer will be right now
<lool> thostr_: let's backout the update to the routing tables
<thostr_> lool: you mean mediascanner was already updated to become click?
<lool> thostr_: mediaplayer
<lool> thostr_: no
<lool> thostr_: but it's less critical to clickify it
<lool> cause it's in archive
<thostr_> right, mediaplayer I meant...
<lool> bah it kind of sucks to go back and forth
<lool> but we dont have the choice
<thostr_> ok, then let's go back
<lool> thostr_: we want to land the new code except the routing table updates; just update for the ones currently clicks
<thostr_> and foward again on this later/tomorrow then
<lool> thostr_: list in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<lool> thostr_: very bottom
<lool> thostr_: click:com.ubuntu.calendar is probably only one
<thostr_> lool: can we wait for patch once Ted is online?
<lool> thostr_: it's US holiday though?
<thostr_> ok, then I get mhr3 doing it... it's just reverting some stuff
<lool> thostr_: it should be easy to do
<lool> even I could do it  ;-)
<ogra_> bah
<sergiusens> lool, thostr_ on Friday I talked to Bill; he says it's too risky now o switch the apps he owns
<lool> but it's about lunch time, so about to run out
<ogra_> all my clocks are gone !
<ogra_> not even one on the lock screen
<lool> sergiusens: uh
<thostr_> lool: then please do, and I"ll double check you didn't leave one out
<lool> sergiusens: ah non-coreapps
<lool> sergiusens: but coreapps still underway?
<sergiusens> lool, yeah, media, camera, gallery
<lool> thostr_: please find someone cause I'm gone for 3 hours at least
<sergiusens> lool, yes
<thostr_> lool: ok
 * ev lunch
<sergiusens> lool, core apps are mostly done; they just lack proper testing
<lool> I could do late in the day, but I'm sure there will be other things
<lool> sergiusens: ok; you're landing this today?
<sergiusens> lool, proper testing being that they work, but the autopilot stuff is screwed up
<lool> sergiusens: filemanager and music-app I guess
<sergiusens> lool, yes, that's the target
<lool> sergiusens: can you update us here once you have them later today?
<lool> sergiusens: excited that we can drop the PPA then!
<lool> sergiusens: we need to sync your upload with an url-dispatcher update (see above)
<lool> sergiusens: for music-app
<mhr3> sergiusens, let's take it here :)
<thostr_> sergiusens: so, just to be clear: we aim now at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest (listed click packages at bottom) + filemanager and music app as click
<lool> mhr3: mediaplayer is staying as a .deb in any case
<sergiusens> lool, yeah, not sure how that MR got in, it was supposed to be in sync with the switches
<mhr3> ok, so we need partial-revert
<thostr_> mhr3: yes
<sergiusens> thostr_, yes
<lool> sergiusens: maybe prioritize music-app as to land with url-dispatcher?
<thostr_> sergiusens: ok, then mhr3 adjust to that list
<sergiusens> lool, ack
 * lool hugs everyone; all the right people to tackle this
<lool> now I can go and have lunch and pickup my sick kid  :-)
<sergiusens> lool, the original autopilot test for these do some crazy moknkey patching on home that I'm trying to get out of
<lool> sergiusens: aha
<sergiusens> lool, I'm not sure why these tests weren't thought out from the start :/
<lool> sergiusens: often the problem with our AP tests unfortunately
<lool> they are often writtne with less quality than the code
 * cjwatson removes the proposed-migration exceptions for calendar-app and ubuntu-terminal-app
<lool> and then we suffer a lot from them
<lool> instead of benefiting
<lool> cjwatson: thanks, sorry for lack of heads up
<cjwatson> It's OK, don't need one
<cjwatson> Unused exceptions aren't especially harmful, I just like to ratchet up the constraints
<mhr3> sergiusens, calendar and clock are properly clicks now, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: any progress on the rss reader + discussing about the keyboard with upstream? (I didn't follow)
<mhr3> sergiusens, so the only change is that mediaplayer will remain deb, and i'll keep the change to consider music click, ok?
<mhr3> sergiusens, or should the music change be done later?
<didrocks> ogra_: clock -> crash?
<sergiusens> mhr3, music should be done later today
<ogra_> didrocks, probably, didnt check for charsh files yet
<sergiusens> cjwatson, hey, did you see my MR/email?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I was going to ask you what you meant by credentials and how I'd generate ubuntu-archive some of its own
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I just used lp:click-toolbelt and generated an u1 login; it saves the token/consumer key/secret and put those into a json
<Mirv> jibel: reping on my tracing problems
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Can this be attached to an existing SSO account?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, the tokens are to never expire unless you manually revoke them from u1 (that's what the u1 folk told me)
<sergiusens> cjwatson, yes
<jibel> Mirv, pong
<jibel> Mirv, which tracing problem?
<jibel> s
<Mirv> jibel: 2h ago at :11, I get a complaint that the retraced (on desktop) .crash file is invalid and apport-cli deletes it
<mhr3> sergiusens, thostr_ https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/url-dispatcher/mediaplayer-still-deb/+merge/190923
<sergiusens> cjwatson, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/click-toolbelt/trunk/view/head:/README
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I'm guessing you won't like the python package names in there
<cjwatson> I expect I can run that on my desktop
<sergiusens> cjwatson, yes
<Mirv> jibel: so apport has run on device, I've apport-cli viewed + kept it there, transfered to desktop, and ran sudo apport-retrace -S ~/daisy/retracer/config/ _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash -o updated_unity8.crash , then try to apport_cli that updated_unity8.crash
<sergiusens> cjwatson, it fails on python3, hadn't had time to look at pindonga's code thoroughly yet; but works fine on 2
<jibel> Mirv, do you have an entry in apt.conf you use for retracing for a deb-src with universe enabled?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I'm mostly raising an eyebrow at its abuse of the click namespace
<cjwatson> and mailing pindonga about it
<Mirv> jibel: yes, I added that but otherwise getting same results (just no complaint anymore about missing sources)
<jibel> Mirv, config file of daisy just have a source entry for main
<sergiusens> cjwatson, he wanted to merge it with click; I already have an mr that changes it and we agreed he would talk to you about it
<Mirv> jibel: yes, I noticed
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Only if there are enough C libraries that this won't be gratuitously painful for the rewrite
<Mirv> jibel: both the original + after apport-retrace .crash files at http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/unity8_apport/
<jibel> Mirv, thanks looking
<sergiusens> cjwatson, right, told him that and that you wanted to keep the scope of responsibilities for click limited
<Mirv> the updated one gives error from apport-cli and gets deleted
<thostr_> mhr3: jenkins fails...
<sergiusens> lool, didrocks bw, calendar is release blocked waiting for some qt5 or eds lands; do you know if that happened?
<didrocks> sergiusens: qt5organizer-eds landed if that's the question
<sergiusens> didrocks, ack, I'll get in touch with dpm; was that today or late friday?
<cjwatson> wow, click-toolbelt even entirely overrides the click command and breaks whatever you have installed already (fortunately I used a virtualenv)
<dpm> sergiusens, yeah, I saw that, but we cannot get the calendar EDS branch merged, as the jenkins upstream merger is not enabled for calendar app
<cjwatson> use yer own namespaces, people :)
<didrocks> argh, I guess lool cleaned the spreadsheet
<sergiusens> cjwatson, oh, I thought that was implied (virtualenv)
<didrocks> sergiusens: Friday morning
<sergiusens> didrocks, to be honest if you aren't looking at that spreadsheet every day, it's really hard to follow :-)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Yeah, but designing software so that it's unpackageable in conjunction with the obvious thing you might use it with is a fairly obvious fail
<didrocks> sergiusens: that's why I tried to keep 5 days of backlog
<didrocks> sergiusens: so that you can see what was crossed and in an image
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I had that complaint as well
<ogra_> didrocks, gdocs are totally not the medium for this kind of stuff (but we'll hopefully swithc to bugs soon for this)
<didrocks> ogra_: let's see, but I do agree
<t1mp> is this bug known with CI people? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239646
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239646 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "CI fails all tests on UITK trunk" [Critical,New]
<t1mp> ^ who can we assign there?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: click-toolbelt seems to give me a configparser-style output file.  Am I meant to transform this to json somehow?
<cjwatson> Oh, I guess I see, maybe
<sergiusens> cjwatson, just grab the 4 entries that matter and stick those into a json file
<sergiusens> cjwatson, it's the last you will see of click-toolbelt if you wanted
<cjwatson> Yeah, worked it out
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Seems to work, thanks
<sergiusens> cjwatson, as soon as we release I'll add a create_credentials or something script into that branch
<sergiusens> and a readme
<cjwatson> And if I crank up logging I can see it apparently doing the right thing for the webapps
<sergiusens> great
<sergiusens> fginther, I think you should really enable click testing on merges, it's not as flaky it feels (and uses upstart application). I can help with the setup
<vila> t1mp: if you chase the report failures you end up with uitk test failing (https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/2413/testReport/ for example) looks like a uitk issue to me ? Or do you see something else directly related to ci ?
<asac> t1mp: updated bug
<asac> t1mp: i wont read the reply in time, so if there is something let me know
<asac> ev: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239646
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239646 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "CI fails most tests on UITK trunk" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jibel> Mirv, I retraced you're U8 crash but it fails because several armhf packages are outdated on ddebs
<asac> t1mp: in short. best way to go is to submit a merge proposal that fixes your tests
<jibel> *our
<jibel> *your
<Mirv> jibel: hmm, okay. anything that should be done, or are those just lagging days behind normally?
<jibel> Mirv, not sure what must be done, I'll ask pitti
 * ev nods
<asac> fginther: 1239646 ... thought we kept upstream merger disabled for components that have failures on dash
<asac> maybe they can force tests somehow?
<fginther> morning
<asac> fginther: morning
<asac> fginther: mayube that bug is invalid ... assuming that its just failing because of test failures rejected
<fginther> asac, uitk tests are not passing on teach, even for trunk
<fginther> s/teach/touch/
<asac> fginther: sure. thought we dont enable the upstream merger though
<asac> until thats fixed on dashboard
<fginther> asac, the CI testing still runs, but not the auto-merger part
<asac> fginther: ok, i thought we turned everythig off
<asac> to avoid our infrastructure getting busted by folks retrying
<asac> anyway, please update bug that the reason is indeed that the tests are failing./\
<fginther> asac, the infrastucture has been sufficient, as long as people don't keep retrying, which I don't see evidence that this is a problem. but if it does get out of hand, I'll disable
<asac> fginther: the idea was we turn that part off so people dont retry
<asac> yeah but do it
<asac> as you please
<asac> or... not sure
<asac> i really think we shouldn't even risk that people believe its a retry issue
<asac> we dont have good data sources to find that out, can we?
<asac> didrocks: lool: do you know if the videos lense is broken on maguro? i cant start a MP4 that i see there in a thumbnail
<asac> fginther: i think we should turn it off... we dont know how often people retry and we dont want people to believe that our infrastructure is buggy. also this is what was communicated, no?
<fginther> asac, we don't have the statistical data, but we have the fact that the tests are failing in smoke testing. If people are paying attention, they'll understand that the tests are simply not passing no matter how often they retry
<didrocks> asac: I don't have maguro, I'm unsure ogra_ tested that
<asac> fginther: they dont. they only start noticing issues when their tests fail or better, dont even get processed
<asac> fginther: as you can see in the example above.
<asac> rsalveti: ogra_: maguro doesnt work for me with thumnails and video
<fginther> asac, what projects then are we relying on for fixes? we surely need to keep testing these, right?
<fginther> otherwise we'll have no feedback that things are getting better
<fginther> is this just unity8?
<asac> fginther: everything that has failing tests.
<asac> fginther: well, i can see how they need to use this to see if things get better... however
<asac> they still need to somehow side-track it into the image anyway
<t1mp> asac: about your reply on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239646 I don't understand what you mean with " I think its likely that you are not in able to use upstream merger effectively again."
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239646 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "CI fails most tests on UITK trunk" [Critical,Confirmed]
<asac> if they need it for release, so i am not sure if the upstream merger helps
<asac> t1mp: you have to fix your tests :)
<asac> t1mp: then you can use it
<asac> t1mp: it currently tells you that you have test failures
<asac> nothing else
<asac> fginther: anyway, guess lets not touch it anymore. is too confusing now that we kept that part running
<asac> if we turn it off
<t1mp> asac: all tests used to pass. None of the tests were changed and now almost all fail on weird things that I don't understand
<asac> t1mp: right. MIR was forced into the archive
<t1mp> asac: perhaps something is broken and our tests apps are not even in the foreground... or something like that
<asac> people understood that this would happen and now its a bit chaos
<asac> until everyeone has done the best to get stuff back
<asac> t1mp: debug it :)
<asac> t1mp: its bad that this happened, but if we all just take a look and see if we can reproduce then things will be good soon
<asac> if we hope that MIR team can fix everything for us, then we wont be done
<asac> t1mp: i would check with MIR team to see if they have an idea maybe?
<asac> Mirv: do we know anything about the ui-toolkit test regressions?
<t1mp> asac: does this particular test result tell you anything? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/2413/testReport/junit/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.gallery.test_gallery/ButtonsTestCase/test_buttons_standard_button_/
<t1mp> it seems to fail on         self.app = self.launch_test_application(
<t1mp>             base.get_qmlscene_launch_command(),
<t1mp>             '-I' + _get_module_include_path(),
<t1mp>             qml_file_path,
<t1mp>             '--desktop_file_hint={0}'.format(desktop_file_path),
<t1mp>             emulator_base=emulators.UbuntuUIToolkitEmulatorBase,
<t1mp>             app_type='qt')
<t1mp> so in the initialization before the actual test is even executed
<t1mp> Mirv: ^ ?
<t1mp> elopio: ^
<ogra_> asac, works fine for me, whats wrong ?
<ogra_> asac, sintel works fine for me, web-videos works so/so
<asac> ogra_: forwarded you a mail with the example videos
<asac> that have the most common encodings/container
<asac> check those out
<asac> all those have problems with colors in thumbnails and the thumbnail experience in general is very odd...
<asac> e.g. you clickj it and it bounces sideways, but doesnt open the video really
<ogra_> yeah, the aspect ration is a bit off
<ogra_> *ratio
<sergiusens> lool, Ran 5 tests in 89.309s for music app;not sure if balloons is in today,but I'll see who can merge our mr
<ogra_> oh geez, cant people stop using BBB for video testing
<ogra_> there are so many more free videos nowadays
<asac> ogra_: you need to standardize on something
<ogra_> asac, note that rick uses a mako
<asac> ogra_: this is just content... the formats/encordings etc. is what matters
<ogra_> asac, thats why we have sintel since day one
<asac> ogra_: i know that rick uses a mako. hence i say that maguro is broken
<asac> sintel?
<ogra_> so nobody needs to watch BBB :)
<asac> we dont have all the formats
<sergiusens> t1mp, desktop file needs to be in the standard desktop file paths
<asac> at least noone uses a common set of files
<sergiusens> t1mp, check the unity8 log and look for rejects
<ogra_> the mopvie we use for all video 1080p/h264 testing
<ogra_> since we started
<asac> well, its one movie
<ogra_> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~jhodapp/sintel_trailer-1080p.mp4 has a copy
<asac> we have a few combos to test
<ogra_> we had more in the video demos
<asac> i can add that too. but as i said, those videods dont work
<ogra_> asac, rick has a mako
<t1mp> sergiusens: this is on jenkins. how do I get the unity8 log there?
<ogra_> mako is behind maguro wrt MM as far as i know
<asac> ogra_: not for me :)
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^ do you have those failures on your device also?
<ogra_> (since jim only has a maguro to develop on)
<asac> ogra_: maguro has troubles
<ogra_> not here
<sergiusens> t1mp, oh, which job?
<asac> try the videos and formats above
<ogra_> well, it does, but not something i would call a blocker
<sergiusens> t1mp, nvm saw it
<ogra_> (there is a slight flicker in sintel for me)
 * asac tries sintel stuff
<asac> ogra_: the thumbnails are green
<ogra_> and the thumbnailer is awesome, it actually seems to use inotify now
<asac> ogra_: if you click them they dont really open the videoplayer
<ogra_> if i copy stuff it is picked up directly now
<asac> ogra_: just a homescreen animation, but the video doesnt start
<ogra_> asac, thats not how it works :)
<asac> you dont click?
<asac> err finger push
<Mirv> asac: nothing from my side except getting the Killed (and eventual reboot) which I pinged ogra with a pastebin about
<ogra_> asac, hold your finger on the thumbnail until the shell changes
<ogra_> then click the play button that appeared
<sergiusens> t1mp, from what I read earlier, fginther switched everything to using mir; the desktop file being loaded in you test job is /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.desktop which is not a secure path
<sergiusens> t1mp, does this work on your device with mir?
<sergiusens> t1mp, I'm speculating here; the @ci guys can help you out more
<asac> ogra_: there is no play button :)
<ogra_> asac, i have it in front of me
<ogra_> get a new phone :P
<asac> ogra_: not nice
<asac> ogra_: sintel has the same issue on maguro
<asac> bustage
<Mirv> t1mp: well I do get crash with qmlscene alone myself, but I don't understand it since it happens every time. I filed bug #1239617 about it
<ubot5> bug 1239617 in Mir "Crash by running qmlscene from command line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239617
<asac> ogra_: ok after trying 20 times it finally showed
<ogra_> asac, the thumbnail moves  to the center of the screen if you tap it ... if you then hold it you get a similar UI to the click install one
<asac> the play scren
<asac> but its not working well
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> works fine here after i know what to do
<ogra_> took me as well a bit to figure it out
<ev> asac: can you give the "Standup" Monday calendar item over to me
<ogra_> playback works okayish too
<ogra_> as i said a slight flicker
<ev> asac: actually, let me put this on the team calendar
<asac> rfowler: seems we are running out of maguros in the lab
<ogra_> volume control, pause/play all works
<asac> rfowler: can you go over there?
<asac> ev: ^^
<asac> ev: changed the owner to ubuntu ci engineering
<asac> thanks
<ev> thanks
<ogra_> asac, how are web videos for you ? youtube plays for me (if i find a video that doesnt say "this cant be played on your device" at least)
<lool> sergiusens: I can look at the mp
<ogra_> the ones from the search seem to play too
<ogra_> (a fullscreen mode for the web ones would be nice though)
<asac> ogra_: how do i find youtube videos?
<ogra_> asac, using the browser and going to youtube.com
<didrocks> sil2100: are you struggling on ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot  ?
<lool> https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/test_fixes_click got it
 * didrocks still has issues trying to retrace unity8, no good stacktrace :/
<ogra_> took me a while to find one that didnt complain about being not playable on my mobile device ... i guess the user agent string still bites us here
<asac> ogra_: which videos can i play there?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, trying to reproduce and get tests running - asking psivaa to help out as well
<asac> ogra_: this should just work, shoudlnt it?
<asac> e.g. we tell it that we are mobile with html5 video
<sil2100> didrocks: and helping debugging the keyboard issue as well
<asac> and it should be fine... but we dont
<sergiusens> lool, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/test_fixes_click/+merge/190950
<sergiusens> lool, that's the mr
<didrocks> sil2100: good hunt :)
<ev> standup: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/546fdf7256dff2066f5e78691849819a62e80a67
<ogra_> asac, well, ask rsalveti and jhodapp what they used to test ... for me the videos that youtube allows on my device also play
<sergiusens> lool, seems that the whole mediascanner database mangling made the mediascanner crash, so for click and for now, I just disabled the mangling
<ogra_> i know for h264/1080p they use sintel ... not sure what they take for the pther formats
<lool> didrocks: it's easy to readd the hidden things if you need to chekc something
<lool> didrocks: just tick INIMAGE #95 etc. in the filter
<lool> didrocks: but if it becomes too long, it's unmanageable
<didrocks> lool: ah, they are only hidden? ok, will know for next time
<lool> didrocks: we still have landing for the last many weeks yes
<lool> didrocks: however I stopped waiting for promoted images before hiding as the list of landings was getting too long
<didrocks> lool: yeah, but for upstream, it's nice to konw
<didrocks> at least on the landing ask
<didrocks> keep the lines crossed and greyed
<didrocks> for some days
<lool> sergiusens: kicked CI for it
<lool> didrocks: I did
<lool> didrocks: I kept them since Friday
<lool> didrocks: I kept all the landings past this morning's meeting
<lool> then once we had discussed everything for the next round, I've hidden up to the latest image
<didrocks> lool: this morning, the landing ask was cleaned, wasn't it?
<didrocks> lool: yeah, I'm talking about landing ask
<didrocks> not landing plan
<didrocks> what we cross in grey
<lool> didrocks: I cleaned the landing asks up to image #96 yesterday, yes
<didrocks> (I think most of upstream people just look at that one)
<asac> thanks/win33
<didrocks> yeah, I think we should wait for few days
<lool> didrocks: I am not going to debate for the last 2 remaining days worth of landings
<lool> I can say that I cant work with it anymore when the list is 20 entries
<lool> either list
<didrocks> lool: well, we need to communicate to upstream, but anyway
<lool> we did, it went into landing plan
<lool> and then it actually landed
<lool> would it be failed, they would see it
<lool> not seeing it == in inimage
<didrocks> well, seems sergiusens didn't know that qtorganizer5-eds landed or not
<lool> he has many ways to check
<didrocks> or we need to be clear that no seeing == in image
<lool> it had landed friday already when I was chatting with clock-app upstreams and dpm
<lool> dpm: is there another eds branch you're waiting on?
<lool> dpm: I dont see any waiting for review
<lool> or merging
<mhr3> sergiusens, could you ack the url-dispatcher branch?
<sergiusens> lool, didrocks I wasn't guiding this; it was dpm; I'm just waiting for his ping and didn't get it so thought I'd ask
<sergiusens> mhr3, me? oh, I thought it was an fyi for me
<dpm> lool, I was only waiting on the package that landed on #94 for clock and calendar. For calendar it seems to fix the issues (the calendar developer had already tested against qtorganizer-eds trunk), but for clock I remember you said it still didn't fix alarms not being saved?
<mhr3> sergiusens, well north america has holiday today, so i'm not getting an ack from ted
<lool> sergiusens: So what I can say is that friday after we fixed startup of clock-app, we checked whether alarms would work; I pointed out URL handling was incomplete and first thought eds changes were not in but then dpm and I confirmed these were in; however alarm saving didn't work at all in the clock-app
<lool> dpm: Yeah; it just didn't work for me, perhaps I'm doing it wrong
<lool> dpm: Also URL handling is incomplete
<dpm> lool, I think we'd need to pull in renato in this discussion for the EDS part
<sergiusens> mhr3, all of america is on holidays, I seem to be the only dumbnuts on :-P
<sergiusens> mhr3, I acked
<mhr3> sergiusens, oh right, you should be holidaying too... workaholic! :P but thx
<dpm> sergiusens, yeah, I hadn't pinged you since even eds landed, we could not merge the calendar branches depending on it, as the calendar upstream merger is still disabled (so nothing to do in terms of reenabling the click package builder), but fginther is looking into it right now. In any case, I think it's safe to reenable the job that creates the calendar click package now
<sergiusens> dpm, which calendar branch has the new stuff?
<dpm> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/EDS/+merge/188188
<mhr3> lool, didrocks, so url-dispatcher should land in the image only when music-app is migrated to click, otherwise launching music via dash/file-manager won't work, will you take care for that to land in sync?
<sergiusens> dpm, I can test as click and provide feedback in the mr
<dpm> sergiusens, that'd be great, thanks!
<sergiusens> mhr3, music app is in progress....
<lool> sergiusens: is south america on national holiday too?
<lool> didn't know that
<lool> I hope they are not celebrating columbus day though
<didrocks> mhr3: if music app is in progress and not going to land today, we should revert, land url-dispatcher and revert
<lool> mhr3: I've happroved the url-dispatcher mp and kicked autolanding for it
<sergiusens> lool, it is
<sergiusens> lool, but the name has changed in argentina
<mhr3> didrocks, it is supposed to land later today
<didrocks> mhr3: so, it means you won't have your fix until this is in
<sergiusens> lool, it's called "Day of american cultural diversity acceptance"
<sergiusens> or something like that
<lool> dpm: Could you update your needs fixing? https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/EDS/+merge/188188
<ogra_> oh, does that mean i'm alone in the team standup today ?
<sergiusens> use to be called 'race day' but I think they changed it for it being to racy
<lool> dpm: the branch is already top approved, but just to confirm
<sergiusens> ogra_, I'm here :-P
<lool> sergiusens: acceptance of north americans then?  :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, you are supposed to be off though
<sergiusens> lool, no, americans everywhere in the americans means the full continent
<sergiusens> 'americas'
<dpm> lool, done, my Needs Fixing was related to the tests failing, but they passed now
<lool> dpm: yeah I know
<lool> dpm: I've kicked ubuntu-calendar-app autolanding now
<lool> should be in soon
<lool> sergiusens: well I was under the assumption south americans already loved and tolerated each other
<lool> sergiusens: so I thought it was just tolerance for the other americans  :-)
<dpm> lool, cool, thanks. Have you talked to fginther? I know that he was looking into this as well, just to make sure we're all in sync
<sergiusens> lool, lol
<fginther> dpm, lool, in sync at the moment
<dpm> perfect :)
 * lool is speeding up the ci or autolandings we care for before the 15mn mark  :-)
<fginther> lool, I would like to better understand the criteria you are using, but we can discuss later if you're busy
<lool> fginther: IIUC, this runs every 15 mns and I just want to get them ASAP
<fginther> lool, calendar-app is on the disabled list
<lool> fginther: it's manual work that I am willing to do in these special days before release but no issue I have with the setup
<lool> fginther: the CI tests passed there though?
<fginther> lool, right, but there is still a failing test on the mir image testing
<lool> fginther: Right, so changes need to get manually in?
<fginther> lool, right, so how do we decide what get's merged it?
<dpm> sergiusens, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/test_fixes_click/+merge/190950 - it seems the tests pass locally but they fail for Jenkins?
<lool> fginther: well I guess there are two schools
<lool> fginther: there is the school of "you only get to merge things that are striclty improving the tests"
<lool> fginther: and there is the school of "you get to merge was is needed for release"
<fginther> lool, ok, that helps.
<fginther> lool, thx
<sergiusens> dpm, fail for jenkins :/
<sergiusens> dpm, well jenkins is testing the debs
<sergiusens> dpm, I've seen it fail a lot
<lool> with music-app?
<lool> there were various issues last week and over the WE
<sergiusens> dpm, I can't create new events with that calendar, whatever I do I get that the start time can't be after the end time or something like that
<sergiusens> dpm, lool wrt to autopilot tests failing on merger, I think it's failing due to the same reasons it was failing on/as click
<sergiusens> dpm, lool but changing that can be tricky for those cases; these full tests need to be rethought
<sergiusens> let me see what I can do
<lool> sergiusens: qmlscene: failed to check version of file '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/music_app/', could not open...
<lool> sounds like click related breakage to me
<sergiusens> lool, hmmm, balloons !
<lool> balloons: ^
<ogra_> asac, so i tested all your videos here from the mail, all of them run fine when started from the filemanager (with teh same slight flicker i have for sintel), not a single of them shows up in the thumbnailer
<dpm> sergiusens, lool, balloons on holiday today
<sergiusens> lool, dpm just saying it was his side of the changes ;-0
<ogra_> asac, ah, wait, i take that back, the WebM one doesnt run (though i think that needs to be embedded with video tag in a html fuile anyway)
<lool> seb128, didrocks: Dropping ubuntu-sounds from asks / plan
<lool> sergiusens: can you fix these or should we patch url-dispatcher to also defer the music-app thing?
<sergiusens> lool, I'll fix
<seb128> lool, cf #ubuntu-release ... can you replace by ubuntu-touch-sounds? ;-)
<lool> seb128: right
<rsalveti> lool: thumbnailing and video playback in the browser should be working with 96
<rsalveti> asac: tested 96? which video?
<lool> rsalveti: playback in browser didn't work for me sadly
<lool> haven't tried thumbnailing yet
<rsalveti> lool: which video did you try?
<lool> rsalveti: a couple from the online ones
<lool> the first promoted ones
<rsalveti> lool: right, might be a format issue as well
<rsalveti> lool: http://html5demos.com/ -> Video
<lool> rsalveti: yeah
<lool> rsalveti: there was a difference that it played like one frame and audio only
<lool> instead of green rectangle
<lool> rsalveti: in a HO, will try after that
<lool> seb128: thanks
<seb128> lool, yw
<dpm> sergiusens, hm, re: the calendar changes, this might need the other branches which were blocking on the EDS branch to land for it to work. Let me ping the developers to get them in shape
<dpm> sergiusens, I think until then it should probably be best not to release a new click package for calendar
<rsalveti> lool: sure
<ogra_> asac, i answered your video mail with my test results on maguro
<ogra_> 50% success isnt that bad i'd say :)
<ogra_> even though the thumbnailer seems to be broken :(
<rsalveti> lool: for the others that don't play, please let me know the link of the videos
<rsalveti> ogra_: which videos?
<rsalveti> worked fine here with the samples I got
<ogra_> http://samplemedia.linaro.org/
<sergiusens> dpm, sounds good
<ogra_> rsalveti, none of them shows in the thumbnails after copying them (sintel does immediately though) ... MPEG2 plays with black screen, WebM doesnt play at all (i'm starting them from the filemanager, i guess that doesnt knwo what to do about WebM)
<ogra_> rsalveti, MPEG4 and H264 work fine
<ogra_> oh WebM is actually called VP8 in the direectory above ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: webm is known it be broken atm
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> mp4, h264, avi should just work
<rsalveti> and the green issue is just with maguro (thumbnailing)
<ogra_> MPEG2 is a bit sad though
<ogra_> i'm not talking about the gree issue
<ogra_> i dont have any thumbnails at all for these files
<ogra_> only for sintel
<rsalveti> ogra_: sure, just replying about the issue asac had
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, I'll check this today now that we got something to work at least
<lool> didrocks: Mir >> I was speaking of the next round of platform-api / qtubuntu changes; not the first platform-api change from friday
<ogra_> and yeah, sintel has the green and a broken aspect ratio
<rsalveti> that's only with maguro
<rsalveti> we have a color conversion issue in there
<ogra_> well, thats what im testing on :)
<didrocks> lool: oh ok, didn't get you, sorry. But yeah, it won't really fix it. Do you think we should get it now to get better infos then?
<ogra_> and i dotn think thats a biggie
<lool> didrocks: if you check out the 2 MPs against that bug, they are the same type (if error: return error)
<ogra_> rsalveti, the flickering is a bit more worrying
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup
<ogra_> during playback
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's with mir, and not mediaplayer related
<rsalveti> ogra_: happens with camera as well
<rsalveti> try to open camera and zoom it
<ogra_> ah i get a white frame there though
<ogra_> that doesnt happen on video playback
<rsalveti> right, but you get a flickering as well
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> hm, my keyboard stopped working after a while on mir as well
<rsalveti> probably known issue by now
<ogra_> on 96 ?
 * ogra_ grumbles 
<ogra_> so i get 25sec boot time on mako and 30sec boot time on maguro ...
<rsalveti> yeah, same as described by sil2100
<kgunn> didrocks: wrt our discussion about branching last week....instead of series #'s could we use codenames ? its a preference i would prefer...e.g. lp:~mir-team/mir/saucy
<ogra_> *until* i make the image writable
 * ogra_ sighs
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, the thumbnailer picked them up after a reboot
<ogra_> and it rightly only picked up the ones it can play
<ogra_> thats something at least
<sergiusens> lool, fginther can you make ci run again for music app?
<sil2100> rsalveti: good to know it happens to others: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1239639
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239639 in ubuntu-keyboard "The keyboard stops appearing" [High,New]
<sil2100> The keyboard guys know about it
<rsalveti> sil2100: thanks
<lool> sergiusens, fginther: Running
<sergiusens> lool, I hope that small fix does it; I just broke my install with debs + clicks
<fginther> lool, thanks I was still looking for the MP to run
<didrocks> kgunn: codename is fine for me
<sergiusens> lool, fginther that was fast
<sergiusens> lool, tests passed
<sergiusens> sorry, I don't tests debs anymore and oversaw that
<lool> sergiusens: passed!
<sergiusens> lool, I understand why balloons made that change; it just doesn't mix and match with how it works on jenkins and such
<sergiusens> lool, and uri handler as it is works fine with my music click build ;-)
<sergiusens> lool, btw, can you prepare the powerd change for music to work correctly?
<asac> rsalveti: sentil + the bbb we have selected for testing
<rsalveti> asac: right, but which formats
<rsalveti> asac: have the link?
<rsalveti> otherwise is just guessing
<ogra_> asac, seen my mail answer ?
<ogra_> rsalveti, still http://samplemedia.linaro.org/ :)
<lool> sergiusens: So
<lool> sergiusens: we have a recent qtpowerd news
<lool> sergiusens: we'll need it for mediaplayer-app too
<rsalveti> ogra_: that doesn't help
<ogra_> rsalveti, ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: I need link to the specific videos that doesnt work :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: we got a bunch of formats in there
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats the videos asac and rick use for testing
<rsalveti> and all asac is saying is the name of the video
<ogra_> oh right
<lool> sergiusens: and since ricmm is the only person that can help from Michael's team today, I've just asked him to look at this (this came out of the review of important bugs that jfunk prepared)
<ogra_> thats there like 50 times
<lool> sergiusens: so we'll take qtpowerd from coreapps PPA, expand it, then move from PPA to archive
<lool> ricmm: ^
<lool> ricmm: sergiusens is in the final stages of clickifying music-app; the initial plan was to copy the qtpowerd module in music-app
<lool> ricmm: but since we will need it in image for mediaplayer-app...
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://samplemedia.linaro.org/MPEG2/big_buck_bunny_480p_MPEG2_MP2_25fps_1800K.MPG http://samplemedia.linaro.org/MPEG4/big_buck_bunny_480p_MPEG4_MP3_25fps_1600K.AVI http://samplemedia.linaro.org/H264/big_buck_bunny_480p_H264_AAC_25fps_1800K.MP4 and http://samplemedia.linaro.org/VP8/big_buck_bunny_480p_VP8_VORBIS_25fps_1900K.WebM
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats the four listed in asacs mail
<rsalveti> ogra_: great, thanks
<ogra_> for me MPEG2 and VP8 dont work, the others are fine
<ogra_> not sure why asac doesnt manage to get them to work
<sergiusens> lool, hmmm
<sergiusens> lool, I'll sync with him
<sergiusens> lool, who's making that land in the archive?
<sergiusens> lool, can you happrove the music app MR so I have an initial working version built?
<sergiusens> lool, to be honest, I'm not even sure what qtpowerd does
<lool> sergiusens: it takes the suspend lock with powerd
<asac> ogra_: they videos pla
<asac> y
<lool> sergiusens: so that music app keeps playing when screen turns off with idle timer
<sergiusens> lool, can we do pros and cons here? would it be easier to ship mediaplayer as click?
<lool> sergiusens: see dpm's comment in the mp
<asac> thumbnails are a) broken (visual glitches with colourproblems) and b) hard to start from userexperience
<lool> sergiusens: dont think it's easier
<asac> also the whole animation on the lense seems buggy
<sergiusens> lool, so why do we need ricmm then?
<ogra_> asac, for b) -> design is this way :)
<asac> oha
<asac> unlock sim setting discovered
<lool> sergiusens: for the mediaplayer-app + qtpowerd work that is needed
<asac> i was not asked ... had to go to cellular settings
<asac> interesting
<sergiusens> lool, well neither him or I can land qpowerd in the archive
<lool> sergiusens: he can develop and test it; I can sponsor
<lool> sergiusens: I dont feel I have the speed/time to do it myself
<rsalveti> asac: the color conversion issue just happens with maguro
<rsalveti> works fine with mako
<sergiusens> dpm, merged your request
<asac> rsalveti: ok so thats a known
<asac> and the rest is guess slowness... gotcha
<asac> lets hope for goodness from the mir front on that one
<ogra_> ++
<rsalveti> right, that will help a lot
<sergiusens> lool, ok, if someone takes over fixing the tests for filemanager as click I can look
<asac> rsalveti: ogra_: so what is getting done on the uevent bombing front? is that bandaided somewhat for now?
<lool> sergiusens: look at what?
<rsalveti> afaik xnox was cooking a patch for udev
<ogra_> asac, xnox is looking into it but has higher prio duties
<sergiusens> lool, filemanager tests need to be fixed for click too
<ogra_> asac, he is also one of the main ubiquity devs and hogged for desktop fixes
<asac> ogra_: noone else can help?
<ogra_> asac, he gave me a something to test today which sadly didnt help
<ogra_> -a
<ogra_> asac, not sure i guess slangasek might, or we could try to convince pitti ... but pitti will not like to add such gross hacks
<lool> sergiusens: ack
<lool> sergiusens: outside of ballons, who could help with this?
<lool> sergiusens: would upstream be able to?
<lool> popey: ^ what do you think
<lool> sergiusens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtpowerd/+bug/1239206
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239206 in mediaplayer-app (Ubuntu) "Do not suspend device when a video is playing" [High,New]
<popey> sergiusens: lool is that bug 1229571 ?
<ubot5> bug 1229571 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Clicks are incorrectly offset when the toolbar is open" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229571
<popey> which is supposed to be fixed already according to t1mp
<sergiusens> popey, no,click package testing for filemanager is broken completely
<popey> oh, how? where is this reported?
<lool> didrocks: so
<lool> dpm, didrocks: I need some help for what needs to happen to move qtpowerd from coreapps PPA to archive (landing #213)
<lool> dpm, didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtpowerd/+bug/1239206 explains the plan
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239206 in mediaplayer-app (Ubuntu) "Do not suspend device when a video is playing" [High,New]
<lool> dpm, didrocks: This project was originally started by music-app devs
<lool> But now is needed for mediaplayer-app
<lool> I think we can start moving it to archive and to the other jenkins
<lool> Would need a heads up to music-app upstreams, a change in ownership
<lool> and various setup changes
<sergiusens> lool, it's also hardcoded for music app, so would require music app changes
<lool> sergiusens: what do you mean?
<lool> sergiusens: oh you mean the music-app string in it?
<lool> sergiusens: Yeah I mentioned this to ricmm
<lool> it's a minor thing
<sergiusens> lool, yeah, that
<lool> we could change it to qtpowerd
<lool> or make something nice
<sergiusens> lool, I have little idea of how this works, I thought we'd create a lock per device
<lool> == Building url-dispatcher ==
<sergiusens> per app i mean
<lool> sergiusens: Yes, but I think the names are just declarative
<lool> Hmm I hope at least  :-)
<lool> and it's not the same type of lock anyway
<lool> I dont know how to cleanly get the app name from a QML module, there's certainly a clean way; or we could pass it through
<dpm> lool, sure. What do you need?
<lool> anyway, it's polish in any case
<lool> dpm: giving a heads up to music-app folks, changing ownership of the component
<dpm> lool, ok, cool. The owner is coreapps-drivers. Who should be the new owner?
<didrocks> lool: sorry, was backlogging
<lool> didrocks: Is ~phablet-team a good owner?
<dpm> lool, and the next question: should I set the team you choose as Maintainer or Driver in the project?
<didrocks> lool: yeah, it's a nice one
<lool> dpm: ^
<lool> dpm: ~phablet-team/qtpowerd/trunk?
<lool> dpm: I'll update the packaging if you like
<thostr_> lool: regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud/+bug/1239016: we cannot reproduce this at all, seems to work everywhere...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239016 in hud (Ubuntu) "latest hud totally busted" [Critical,Incomplete]
<lool> thostr_: Ok; I guess this needs retesting
<dpm> lool, ack. Can you create the ~phablet-team/qtpowerd/trunk branch? I don't have permissions in the phablet-team, and I can't change the branch in the LP project until one exists.
<lool> dpm: can do
<dpm> thanks lool
<lool> dpm: done
<lool> dpm: I hope this works alright with branch stacking and stuff
<lool> Created new stacked branch referring to /+branch-id/836516.
<dpm> lool, project branch updated, maintainer set to phablet-team
<didrocks> we can reconfigure if needed
<dpm> lool, please feel free to change the driver too. By changing the maintainer to phablet-team, I locked myself out of administering the project :) but I think that should be all you need
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/qtpowerd
<lool> ok
<lool> dpm: thanks!
<didrocks> lool: so, we need to add that to dailies, right?
<lool> didrocks: Yes I was just coming here to ping you about it
<lool> didrocks: just reviewed the LP project settings; seems ok now
<lool> didrocks: will send a packaging update mp now
<sergiusens> lool, wrt to powerd, ricmm is going to take care of that and I'll take care of filemanager
<lool> sergiusens: awesome
<sergiusens> lool, where does this leave us with swapping music app to it's click counterpart?
<sergiusens> lool, do we wait for all this?
<lool> sergiusens: I think it doesn't change anything except you want to wait for qtpowerd to be seeded and drop the qtpowerd inclusion hack?
<lool> sergiusens: or you could keep it and switch to click, then we update to drop the module?
<sergiusens> lool, ack,I'll make the necessary changes
<sergiusens> lool, I still need to update the seeds anyways
<lool> sergiusens: actually it might be good to proceed with music-app click
<lool> in the very worst case we break music-app and can revert
<sergiusens> lool, althought the package name would need to be fixed, its' qtpowerd and convention is qtdeclarative5-powerd or something like that
<didrocks> lool: ok, keep me posted
<lool> sergiusens: qtpowerd is just the source name
<lool> sergiusens: binary is qtdeclarative5-qtpowerd0.1
<lool> didrocks: Hmm is GPLv3 ok there?
<sergiusens> lool, right
<sergiusens> we use gplv3 for everything
<lool> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/qtpowerd/qtpowerd-packaging-updates/+merge/190988
<lool> sergiusens: but we're copyright holders too
<didrocks> lool: I think it would be better to have it LGPL
<lool> dpm: ^
<lool> dpm: do you think we could convince Victor to relicense and/or give copyright to Canonical?
<didrocks> lool: didn't he sign the CLA?
<lool> he did
<lool> didrocks: So I should change to copyright canonical?
<slangasek> asac: I believe the upstart memory leak is still a higher priority than fixing the udev load from uevent spam, especially since the uevent spam is maguro-specific.  If you think otherwise, I can have the team switch gears to work on udev, but currently that's "next" in the queue
<didrocks> lool: yes please
<didrocks> and the license
<didrocks> sil2100: how busy are you? can you try having a look at latest hud and running AP tests again?
<ogra_> slangasek, the memory leak is worked yround, the udev side isnt
<ogra_> slangasek, the udev side is what breaks maguro atm, not upstart (which just filters these events)
<dpm> lool, didrocks, the code headers are already copyrighted to Canonical, the only thing that would need change is debian/copyright. I assume he'll be ok with it, as he already assigned copyright to the code to Canonical
<slangasek> ogra_: the memory leak is only worked around *for maguro*.  We still have a memory leak everywhere.
<sil2100> didrocks: will do that once my device is free out of autopilot tests!
<ogra_> slangasek, right, but not one that kills the device in a short time
<lool> didrocks: updated
<lool> dpm: done
<didrocks> lool: no COPYING?
<lool> didrocks: Can add one
<didrocks> yep, not mandatory for a so simple source, but better
<lool> didrocks: one
<lool> *done
<lool> in r9
<didrocks> lool: I find debian/rules weird, wdyt?
<lool> didrocks: can we setup CI/autolanding etc.
<lool> didrocks: Yeah I think it does a bit too much
<lool> didrocks: probably dont need that much
<slangasek> ogra_: but it will kill *all* devices over the kind of uptime one expects from a phone, which is a lot more serious than a maguro-specific bug (IMHO)
<lool> didrocks: but nothing there hurts and didnt want to play ball with it
<slangasek> but I want to hear from asac which he wants me to prioritize :)
<didrocks> lool: well, we won't clean it in the future, maybe it's time, want me to push?
<didrocks> lool: basically removing everything but %:
<didrocks>     dh $@ --fail-missing
<didrocks> (maybe override_dh_auto_configure:
<lool> didrocks: Well
<didrocks>     qmake
<didrocks> )
<didrocks> is needed
<lool> even this one should work
<lool> without
<lool> didrocks: let me check
<didrocks> lool: oh, you didn't set it in split mode
<lool> didrocks: ah the bzr bd thing
<sergiusens> lool, didrocks ogra_ ? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/music-app--/+merge/190990
<didrocks> yep ;)
<ogra_> slangasek, well, we have two devices one doesnt work at all for release due to the uevent spam, the other dies after a few days (using my mako since a week without running out of ram here) ... both can be upgraded right after release with fixes ... i prefer to have both working for release
<didrocks> sergiusens: +1
<slangasek> ogra_: I can't give you both for release.
<lool> sergiusens: Can I upload now?
<ogra_> slangasek, mako works good enough
<lool> didrocks: you staying after the meeting to help me land this?
<didrocks> lool: yeah, it works even without the override
<ogra_> slangasek, maguro isnt in a releasable state at all atm
<lool> didrocks: I'm comparing build flags over two builds right now
<didrocks> lool: I planned to leave, but I can stay for 10 minutes
<slangasek> ogra_: oh, if you mean "I prefer to have both devices working for release" - yes, we can do that, but only at the expense of not fixing the memory leak for release
<sergiusens> lool, yeah, germinate and all
<lool> didrocks: would like to test the cu2d/autolanding stuff works there
<lool> didrocks: also need archive admin help for new source
<didrocks> lool: building works here
<ogra_> slangasek, right, the memory leak will still leave me enough room to upgrade the device ... amnd since our release isnt actually a release i thinkit is fine
<sergiusens> ogra_, lool didrocks music app as click would likely sync in at :11' ... I'll brb
<lool> I'm along in standup?
<ogra_> oh
 * ogra_ doesnt want lool to be lonely and looks for his headset
<didrocks> sil2100: coming?
<didrocks> robru: ?
<sil2100> Ah, be there in a moment
<ogra_> slangasek, oh, btw, tvoss did some changes to the location examples MP, i was waiting for your ack on it (looks good to me)
<ogra_> would be nice to get a NACK/ACK so we can land it
<lool> fginther: qtpowerd
<lool> is new project
<slangasek> ogra_: I will look at it when I can, but I'm off today so it'll be a few hours
<ogra_> slangasek, k
<ogra_> slangasek, enjoy celebrating that guy that got lost and famous for it
<ogra_> :)
<lool> sergiusens: branch merged, preparing meta
<Laney> lool: Could we take https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-seeds/touch-sounds if you're in there anyway?
<popey> didrocks: when is the next build going to start?
<didrocks> popey: in some hours
<fginther> lool, qtpowerd is enabled for upstream merger
<popey> didrocks: after your EOD?
<didrocks> popey: yeah
<popey> ok, thanks
<didrocks> popey: email on the way
<popey> coolio
<didrocks> popey: did you get any luck in pinging any core apps contributors?
<popey> yeah, will chase them down
<didrocks> thx!
<lool> sergiusens: we seem to have r190 of music-app with your changes in r189 and trunk being at r191
<lool> sergiusens: so seems good to me
<lool> fginther: \o/
<lool> fginther: thanks
<lool> Laney: sure
<Laney> ty
<didrocks> lool: seb128 will be around, I told him to just push the button once it's there
<seb128> o/ ;-)
<lool> didrocks: ok thanks
<lool> Laney: merged
<Laney> lool: great, cheers
<lool> Laney: mind taking a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-seeds/qtpowerd-seeding/+merge/190999 ?
<Laney> lool: can't have those apps depend on it?
<lool> Laney: music-app will be click, mediaplayer-app not ready
<sil2100> Damn, this test run resulted in many failures instead - and I have like 20 webbrowser-app's open at once now, hm
<sil2100> I'll downgrade
<lool> Laney: so it's more to make sure we dont end up without it on the image
<lool> Laney: eventually, it will go away
<lool> Laney: well maybe we dont need this right now
<lool> sergiusens: are you taking a qtpowerd copy in music-app?
<lool> sergiusens: Right I see you do
<Laney> eek
<lool> Laney: that's actually safer
<lool> otherwise we have to keep supporting this secret API forever for old music-app clicks
<lool> Laney: so forget it
<lool> Laney: we can pull it in when mediaplayer-app needs it
<lool> and when it's in the archve music-app can consume the .so from there, but not rely on it being in the image
<lool> that way we can just update music-app from unconfined to confined without it
<Laney> righto
<lool> Laney: rejected my own mp  :-)
<lool> Laney, sergiusens: Meta uploaded
<Laney> rocking
<lool> sergiusens: does one need a livecd-rootfs change to pull new clicks in?
<lool> sil2100: can you confirm to me what happens to hud when you've sorted out the webbrowser-app things?
<sil2100> lool: I reverted hud and re-running tests to see if it's related
<sergiusens> lool, so I downloaded the click app and tested before doing the MR, reason it took a bit
<sergiusens> lool, no, not livecd-roofs, it's in click-sync for now
<sergiusens> lp:cick-sync
<sergiusens> lp:click-sync
<lool> ok
<lool> sergiusens: uhoh
<lool> sergiusens: had forgotten the special whitelisting we need
<sergiusens> lool, powerd? well it won't break the tests. That's what I pinged you about; not sure how that hack works
<lool> sergiusens: no the issue is wtih running in background
<sergiusens> lool, yeah, that's the powerd hack
<lool> sergiusens: the app manager hack rather
<ogra_> the hack
<sergiusens> yeah, the hack
<sergiusens> plars, doanac music in next build is click
<doanac> sergiusens: thanks. i'll update the test for it
<sil2100> lool: ok, so it doesn't seem there's a direct relation between hud and the test failures
<lool> sil2100: Ok, so you're pushing hud?
<sil2100> lool: of course, testing takes time so I didn't test everything, but I would preliminarily say let's push hud
<lool> sil2100: Ok
<lool> sil2100: if device remains usable after a boot with an empty /var/crash, I saw do it
<lool> doanac: Can you rename developer mode to writable image?
<doanac> lool: where at?
<lool> doanac: phablet-tools
<lool> doanac:   [ Andy Doan ]
<lool>   * add developer-mode subcommand to phablet-config This creates a new
<lool> sergiusens: is phablet-tools otherwise good to go?
<lool> doanac: Sorry for the churn, but we're trying to kill that confusing name
<doanac> lool: okay. will do. could have sworn we'd done that already :/
<lool> doanac: (app developer vs. platform developer)
<lool> doanac: writable-image is probably most neutral
<lool> and maps to the flag nicely
<sergiusens> @ci lool I'm noticing that my filemanager MR never merged.... https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-filemanager-app/click_improvements/+merge/190425 it's a noop for deb packages
<sil2100> lool: published!
<doanac> lool: actually - we named it "writeable-image": http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/revision/201
<doanac> its just the commit message that didn't get updated
<sergiusens> lool, in the code, it's already renamed, missed the commit message I guess
<lool> doanac: oh no
<lool> doanac: please
<lool> writeable-image versus writable_image
<lool> no end of fun
<lool> rightful-imagery
 * doanac just got an english spelling lesson from a Frenchman !
<doanac> lool: i'll fix that.
<ogra_> well, we still have the option to use writable^image somewhere at least
<popey> awww.. not writable☑ image
<popey> needs more unicode
<sergiusens> doanac, and here I thought you did that on purpose :-/
<sergiusens> fginther, btw, can we get this merged? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-filemanager-app/click_improvements/+merge/190425 it's a noop for deb packages
<lool> sergiusens: launched https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-filemanager-app/click_improvements/+merge/190425
<doanac> sergiusens, lool: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/spelling-fix/+merge/191015
<doanac> i'm going to go eat my lunch in shame now
<lool> doanac: tested + happroved
<lool> sergiusens: are you +1 on the latest phablet-tools landing?
<sergiusens> lool, I was yes
<lool> == Publishing ubuntu-themes ==
<lool> (misc stack)
<lool> == Publishing phablet-tools ==
<jibel> i've 2 more bugs that could be candidates for a fix for 13.10 if it is not too late bug 1239815 is a broken language and bug 1239811 which is very easy to reproduce
<ubot5> bug 1239815 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Text not displayed properly in Chinese" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239815
<ubot5> bug 1239811 in whoopsie-preferences (Ubuntu Saucy) "whoopsie-preferences crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_new_fclose()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239811
<kgunn> lool: do you have a minute for me to bother you about debian changelog on mir ? (i'd bother didrocks but he's gone)
<lool> kgunn: sure
<kgunn> lool: thanks...so kdub landed the performance improvement, and we need to bump server api again...so i was going thru motions and
<lool> oh no
<kgunn> lool: i noticed changelog was kinda different
<kgunn> lool: it was marked saucy instead of "unreleased"
<lool> kgunn: So I think it doesn't matter too much
<lool> kgunn: cu2d will prepare an updated changelog entry on its own
<lool> kgunn: I'll tell you if it causes problems, but I /think/ it' sok
<kgunn> lool: so just to confirm...i can leave it as "unreleased"
<lool> Yes, but CAPS
<lool> UNRELEASED
<lool> some tools make a difference there, so wouldn't want to try unreleased in small letters
<kgunn> lool: oh yes...it is...i used dch -i...which does that formatting for me
<kgunn> yeah..its in all CAPS
<kgunn> ok...i'm going to keep going....if it breaks something or makes didrocks mad, i'm sure i'll know :)
<kgunn> fginther: ping
<fginther> kgunn, pong
<kgunn> fginther: hey here's one that seems unfamiliar to me... https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-saucy-amd64-ci/160/console
<kgunn> fginther: maybe it just needs a re-run....but kinda weird pbuilder failing
<fginther> kgunn, yes it needs to be re-ran... This happens whenever an apt-get update occurs in the middle of an archive update.
<fginther> kgunn, we actually have a workaround for this, but it just wasn't deployed to this slave, will get that fixed
<kgunn> fginther: np...it was just unfamiliar to me
<lool> == Publishing url-dispatcher (misc stack) ==
<lool> kgunn: Are the ABI changes libmirserver only or libmirclient too?
<kgunn> just libmirserver lool
<sergiusens> lool, can you trigger a ci for https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix_ap/+merge/191051 ?
<sergiusens> want to see if it works on jenkins
<rsalveti> lool: got some changes for the media stack again, improving texture_id handling but more important is the extra caps in mirsink
<rsalveti> so we can render videos that support I420
<rsalveti> hybris, android, gst-plugins-bad1.0
<rsalveti> adding to the landing...
<lool> sergiusens: building
<sergiusens> lool, thanks
<lool> rsalveti: Ok, seems this doens't hit desktop images
<rsalveti> lool: nops
<sergiusens> lool, seems to be a problem there.... fginther still around?
<fginther> sergiusens, hey
<fginther> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix_ap/+merge/191051 ?
<sergiusens> fginther, hey, can you familiarize yourself with this error? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/1010/console ?
<sergiusens> yeah
<sergiusens> seems the deb wasn't installed?
<fginther> sergiusens, "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<fginther> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<fginther> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<fginther> or been moved out of Incoming."
<fginther> ubuntu-filemanager-app : Depends: qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel but it is not installable
<sergiusens> fginther, oh, that still needs the coreapps ppa
<fginther> sergiusens, that can be fixed ....
<sergiusens> fginther, this one https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+packages?field.name_filter=file&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<sergiusens> fginther, so filemanager and terminal will always need the PPA for deb building, which is fine; for click it's embedded (that's the plugins.json magic in the code)
<fginther> sergiusens, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-filemanager-app-ci/48/ with the ppa
<lool> == Publishing unity-mir (unity8 stack) ==
<sergiusens> sweet
<sergiusens> lool, look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix_ap/+merge/191051
<sergiusens> lool, might be able to get rid of the PPA today!
<lool> sergiusens: :-)
<sergiusens> lool, do I need to strip out the powerd plugin now?
<sergiusens> from music app?
<lool> sergiusens: I can only approve it though, not happrove it
<lool> sergiusens: No keep it there, but you can point at archive if you like
<sergiusens> lool, any reason to do so?
<lool> sergiusens: the reason to keep it is so that we can remove it from image and keep running old unconfined music-app with new images
<sergiusens> popey or fginther  can you happrove https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix_ap/+merge/191051
<sergiusens> ?
<lool> removing it is breaking an internal ABI that one click uses
<fginther> sergiusens, done
<sergiusens> lool, so that means it's not going to be seeded?
<sergiusens> fginther, ty!
<sergiusens> lool, in any case, I'll point to the new one and see how it works
<lool> sergiusens: Yes, I was about to test that
<lool> sergiusens: No, I almost seeded qtpowerd, but after discussion with Laney I opted not to
<lool> sergiusens: for that very rason
<lool> sergiusens: but qtpowerd will be pulled by mediaplayer-app
<lool> and copied into music-app
<sergiusens> lool, ok,so when mediaplayer goes click it would recourse to the same path
<sergiusens> which is basically next week ;-0
<lool> eh
<lool> sergiusens: so removing the qtpowerd plugin from music-app works with binaries from ricmm
<sergiusens> lool, what's the binary name for the package?
<lool> sergiusens: qtdeclarative5-qtpowerd0.1
<sergiusens> hmmm...
<lool> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required: qtdeclarative5-qtgrilo0.1
<lool> so that should go away in next image
<lool> with click
<sergiusens> yup
<sergiusens> lool, I'm doing autoremove to make it easier to track breakage
<sergiusens> lool, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/powersource/+merge/191068
<lool> sergiusens: I've tried copying the binary in music-app click dir and it worked fine
<lool> sergiusens: I'm not pushing this one as qtpowerd still needs transitioning to saucy
<lool> in fact removing the happrove
<sergiusens> lool, this worked fine with the way I pull it in
<sergiusens> lool, I use launchpad
<lool>   Unable to connect to 10.97.0.6:http:
<lool> bah
<lool> sergiusens: ah it's in now
<sergiusens> nice
<sergiusens> fginther, lool can you for the ci to run for filemanager if it isn't already?
<fginther> sergiusens, same MP as before?
<lool> sergiusens: done
<lool> fginther: yep, running
<sergiusens> fginther, yeah
<sergiusens> ack, thanks
<lool> fginther: any idea on: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/2437/console
<lool>   Unable to connect to 10.97.0.6:http:
<lool> 22:11:20.780 INFO __init__:407 - dbus.DBusException while attempting to get PID for com.canonical.Friends.Dispatcher: DBusException("Could not get PID of name 'com.canonical.Friends.Dispatcher': no such name",)
<fginther> lool, the "Unable to connect to 10.97.0.6" messages are annoying, but a problem. It just means the local jenkins archive isn't being used when reverting packages back to the archive versions
<lool> oh mediaplayer-app-ci never passed in last weeks
<lool> fginther: yeah, found some actual test failures
<lool> not quite sure why the tests pass on image testing, but neveron ci
<lool> fginther: the history of mediaplayer-app-ci is full of failures for weeks
<lool> same for autolanding
<fginther> lool, I remember a note on IRC about that having known test failures in trunk I belive.
<lool> fginther: Ok
<lool> I'm fried
<fginther> lool, can't say why they pass on image testing either. Will look into once I get the test runner updates ready
<lool> fginther: thanks
<lool> I think I'll call it a day and kick an image
<fginther> lool, good iea
<fginther> idea
<lool> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix_ap/+merge/191051 failed
<sergiusens> fginther, lool yeah, seems there's still flaky tests in there
<sergiusens> lool, from the video seems like an incorrect coordinate is passed http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/1015/artifact/ubuntu_filemanager_app.tests.test_filemanager.TestFolderListPage.test_create_directory%20%28with%20mouse%29.ogv
<sergiusens> lool, fginther can we retrigger, I can look into that in the meantime; but it seems random as all the tests start out the same
<lool> sergiusens: I've retriggered it, but not sure it works without top approve
<sergiusens> lool, it won't... needs fginther
<fginther> lool, sergiusens done
<sergiusens> fginther, thanks, so for my info, the filemanager tests are flaky, right?
<fginther> sergiusens, not to my knowledge, but not much history to go one
<fginther> I'll build trunk for a compare
<sergiusens> fginther, from what I'm looking at, the tests weren't running before
<sergiusens> fginther, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-filemanager-app-autolanding/8/console
<fginther> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-filemanager-app-ci/49/
<fginther> sergiusens, right, they're kinda new
<sergiusens> fginther, ok,new == flaky :-)
<sergiusens> fginther, they are sort of in a very needs fixing state tbh
<fginther> passed?
<fginther> sergiusens, merged
<sergiusens> fginther, thanks!
 * fginther -> food/family
<sergiusens> lool, so 3 changes and no PPA
<sergiusens> lool, sound reasonable?
<lool> sergiusens: sorry was doing ESTA
<lool> sergiusens: which changes?
<sergiusens> lool, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/livecd-rootfs/ppa--/+merge/191070 https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/filemanager--/+merge/191072
<lool> sergiusens: removal in meta?
<lool> sergiusens: which one is the third one?  the mp above?
<sergiusens> lool, this one https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/click-sync/filemanager/+merge/191074
<lool> sergiusens: did you land the click in the click_list already?
<sergiusens> lool, it's that 3rd MR
<lool> sergiusens: what's the staged thing?
<sergiusens> lool, things that aren't in yet... sorry, just thought I'd clean up
<lool> sergiusens: approved this last one
<lool> sergiusens: but hmm maybe I shoulnd't have?
<lool> I guess you might have been waiting for a build
<sergiusens> lool, you mean this http://10.97.0.26:8080/view/click/job/filemanager-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.1.1.79_armhf.click ?
<lool> sergiusens: are the debian-cd changes auto deployed?
<lool> I doubt they are ci-ed
<sergiusens> lool, no they aren't manual merge
<sergiusens> lool, I can merge the lp:click-sync one
<lool> I can too I think
<sergiusens> lool, if you are on cdimage team yes
<sergiusens> as soon as it's merge it will be synced into click_list at xx:11
<lool> sergiusens: pushed
<sergiusens> lool, that's the cron on snakefruit
<sergiusens> lool, livecd-rootfs requires a package push though
<lool> let's start with the meta though
<lool> pushed
<lool> updating
<sergiusens> lool, great
<lool> sergiusens: if you're twiddling thumb and you want to test that mediaplayer-app change, that would be cool
<lool> have been sitting on this one before going to bed
<sergiusens> lool, which one is it?
<sergiusens> the MR
<sergiusens> I can say that just 4 minutes ago I am twiddling thumbs :-P
<lool> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/mediaplayer-app/qtpowerd-keep-screen-on/+merge/191061
<lool> sergiusens: you need qtpowerd from PPA for it to work though
<sergiusens> oh,ack
<lool> which I'll push manually if things work for you
<sergiusens> lool, might need a longer video than sintel,one sec
<lool> eh
<lool> sergiusens: you can see the lock with powerd-cli list
<sergiusens> lool, right
<lool> but it's good if you actually test for longer cause I haven't
<sergiusens> lool, so Name: display-request, Owner: internal, State: 1 is what I see
<sergiusens> lool, but I also the that after closing the mediaplayer
<lool> sergiusens: that's not the one
<lool> sergiusens: you should see a -backgrund one
<lool> sergiusens: but only while actually playing
<lool> sergiusens: make sure you've killed mediaplayer-app too
<lool> this meta build is long
<sergiusens> lool, yeah,it's not working for me then
<sergiusens> lool, let me monitor the bus
<lool> sergiusens: you have qtpowerd from PPA?
<lool> weird
<lool> sergiusens: maybe look at .cache/upstart/application-legacy-mediaplayer-app-.log for hints?
<sergiusens> lool, yeah, from the ppa
<lool> sergiusens: maybe make sure with ps that you kill mediaplayer for real
<sergiusens> lool, so I do get this over the bus http://paste.ubuntu.com/6238278/
<lool> uploaded ubuntu-touch-meta_1.091_source.changes
<lool> sergiusens: it's not exactly it
<lool> sergiusens: you should see a requestDisplayState
<lool> sergiusens: but the bus is too polluted with kernel events
<lool> sergiusens: I can't understand why it wouldn't work for you
<lool> sergiusens: could you upload /var/log/upstart/powerd.log and .cache/upstart/application-legacy-mediaplayer-app-.log?
<sergiusens> lool, yeah,media player logs show nothing
<lool> weirder and weirder
<sergiusens> lool, hmmmm.dbus name lost or unable to acquire dbus name, is another copy of powerd running?
<sergiusens> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<lool> sergiusens: maybe reboot
<sergiusens> lool, let me flash fresh, my maguro can be busted
<sergiusens> lool, ok, but I did that before starting
<lool> not sure we tested on maguro either
<lool> I tested on mako
<lool> maybe powerd is busted on maguro
<sergiusens> lool, also, unpolutted bus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6238287/
 * sergiusens flashes
<lool> sergiusens: Yeah; that looks clean, but it's missing the expected calls
<lool> livecd-rootfs uploaded
<sergiusens> lool, can you test with that monitor line?
<sergiusens> flashing maguro takes 15'
<lool> sergiusens: here powerd-cli list works, but the dbus traffic is quiet
<lool> sergiusens: I only see similar startup as yours
<lool> traffic when unlocking
<lool> but no requests when pausing / playing
<lool> albeit I see:
<lool>   Name: 6910-background, Owner: :1.138, State: 1, Flags: 00000000
<lool> come and go
<lool> sergiusens: I wonder whether dbus snooping is prevented by AA
<sergiusens> lool, not if unconfined
<sergiusens> lool, media player isn't confined
<lool> sergiusens: ok, only signals are visiuble by default
<sergiusens> lool, right, I think I saw pitti make a comment wrt
<lool> I see powerd-cli list now
<lool> need to reboot
<lool> sergiusens: I added the snippet from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingDBus
<lool> then did dbus-monitor --system 'interface=com.canonical.powerd' type=method_call
<lool> and saw powerd-cli list
<lool> over there
<lool> now rebooting to see mediaplayer-app I hope
<sergiusens> lool, ack, just finished flashing + installing
<sergiusens> lool, I installed this one too though https://code.launchpad.net/~robertcarr/platform-api/fix-event-translation/+merge/191059
<sergiusens> to see if I get rid of the double events
<lool> sergiusens: ah
<lool> it needs to be last
<sergiusens> lool, signal sender=:1.3 -> dest=(null destination) serial=38 path=/com/canonical/powerd; interface=com.canonical.powerd; member=DisplayPowerStateChange
<sergiusens> lool, what needs to be last?
<lool> the config file
<sergiusens> lool, I lost you..
<lool> sergiusens: it needs to be named zz_something
<sergiusens> but my head is feverish
<lool> sergiusens: ah get some rest
<lool> sergiusens: anyway we shouldnt need this
<lool> it just worked for ricmm and for me, albeit with different binaries
<sergiusens> fair enough
<lool> I give up on the monitor stuff
<lool> sergiusens: if it doesn't work, I guess we should add some deubg around qtpowerd and/or mediaplayer
<sergiusens> lool, change has to go in here: /etc/dbus-1/system.conf
<sergiusens> lool, one sec, I'm getting the latest and greatest to test
<lool> sergiusens: I had put it into system.d/zz_foo.conf
<rsalveti> lool: just pushed gst-plugins-bad as well, in case you didn't yet trigger a new image
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-10-15
<lool> I haven't yet
<lool> wainting on livecd-rootfs
<rsalveti> bbl, dinner
<lool> and potentially mediaplayer-app
<rsalveti> it's building now
<lool> rsalveti: what's missing?
<rsalveti> lool: just gst-plugins-bad1.0
<rsalveti> that I just pushed
<lool> libhybris is in?
<lool> yeah it is
<rsalveti> yup
<sergiusens> lool, rsalveti with mir it seems I won't be able to run a large suite on maguro terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<sergiusens>   what():  buffer allocation failed
<lool> sergiusens: ouch
<lool> sergiusens: is that mm stack?
<sergiusens> plars, doanac hey, next filemanager is going to be click
<sergiusens> lool, that's unity8
<lool> but that's using all memory?
<sergiusens> lool, I'm just running the filemanager tests again to see if the input stuff is fixed
<lool> that would be cool
<sergiusens> lool, it's seems it is btw
<sergiusens> lool, can you ping me when the build starts?
<sergiusens> I'm off for a bit
<lool> will ping here
<lool> as usual
<lool> == Build #97 ==
<doanac> sergiusens: just seeing the message. i'll update file-manager now
<sergiusens> doanac, great
 * sergiusens goes to bed
<robert_ancell> fginther, thomi - can anyone work out what is going wrong with the autolanding for https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/lightdm/lp-1231841/+merge/191078? Looking at http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/lightdm-autolanding/ it just seems to be running the same job every 15 minutes
<robert_ancell> #169 is another autolanding, but I suspect the queued 170 will be that merge again
<thomi> robert_ancell: this gives me a hint: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/lightdm-autolanding/168/console
<thomi> Waiting for the completion of generic-land generic-land #18476 completed. Result was FAILURE
<thomi> which failed because: bzrlib.errors.LockContention: Could not acquire lock "(remote lock)": bzr+ssh://ps-jenkins@bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/
<thomi> robert_ancell: perhaps you can make sure that the launchpad repository is sane? and if not, ask in #launchpad-ops?
<robert_ancell> thomi, aha
<robert_ancell> thomi, yeah, I'll check if there's a lock on it
<thomi> but, I'm just guessing here - I don't really know anything about this system
<thomi> but I guess the CI team are all asleep
<robert_ancell> I can't see anything holding the lock
<robert_ancell> oh well, I guess I'll just be wasting resources overnight until someone notices
<didrocks> hey Mirv, how are you? last day before holidays? :)
<Mirv> yes, but where did didrocks drop :)
<Mirv> didrocks: so, yes :)
<Mirv> I guess all hands testing mir is welcome?
<didrocks> Mirv: exactly!
<didrocks> let me fw you an email
<didrocks> Mirv: so, most of the time, I had to merge manually the other branches (the deps)
<didrocks> Mirv: and kick a build (maybe Mir already built with the latest branch merged, to check)
<didrocks> Mirv: do you think you can handle that or are you busy with something else?
<Mirv> didrocks: if I'm reading correctly, mir + platform have already been rebuilt, probably by lool. unity8 is failing to build because of a dependency mismatch, and I'm not sure how to resolve that.
<didrocks> Mirv: want me to have a look?
<didrocks> Mirv: I guess the rebuild was automatgic for mir + platform
<didrocks> but at least, they were merged
<didrocks> ok, I think unity8 FTBS because of unity-mir
<didrocks> this one doesn't use the ppa
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I was just guessing the same, and that is not merged
<didrocks> let me push it manually
<Mirv> there was a mention in the landing plan of retrying needed for the mir build, otherwise probably automatic
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> so, lp:unity-mir merged
<didrocks> can you rekick a build in cu2d?
<Mirv> doing
<didrocks> seems all the rest built, indeed
<didrocks> platform-api has one or two more commits, anyway, I think we'll retest all AP tests with it
<rsalveti> lool: seems latest image is still missing the gst-plugins-bad1.0 upload I did
<didrocks> rsalveti: when did you upload it?
 * didrocks looks
<rsalveti> didrocks: quite a few hours ago, before lool triggered the latest build
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, probably it wasn't fully published yet
<rsalveti> I asked him to wait for it to be published, but maybe it took more time than expected
<didrocks> rsalveti: we'll rekick an image probably in 4h
<didrocks> so you will have it then
<rsalveti> awesome
<didrocks> thanks for the head's up :)
<didrocks> Mirv: so, unity-mir is published
<didrocks> Mirv: mind on latest image flashing using mir + unity-mir + platform-api ?
<didrocks> I'll do the same here
<didrocks> and dogfooding
<didrocks> (then, we'll run the AP tests on it)
<Mirv> I'm still rebuilding the unity8 against it now
<didrocks> Mirv: you don't need unity8 I guess TBH
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, it just annoyed that it didn't build
<Mirv> so upgrading without
<didrocks> yeah, it should build
<Mirv> now it does, it just needed the unity-mir to be also published
<Mirv> definite performance improvement. scrolling not smooth still, but eg. indicators are back to surfaceflinger smoothness.
<didrocks> yeah, it seems way better
<didrocks> Mirv: going to give some AP trials?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, starting with uitoolkit to see if it still explodes
<Mirv> still gets Killed, trying individual tests now
<jibel> ev, could you have a look at bug 1239811
<ubot5> bug 1239811 in whoopsie-preferences (Ubuntu Saucy) "whoopsie-preferences crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_new_fclose()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239811
<Mirv> E: Method bzip2 has died unexpectedly!
<Mirv> I wish someone would be able to debug what happens when running uitoolkit tests...
<Mirv> how does one install autopilot tests for the packages that have been converted to click?
<didrocks> psivaa: I tried to relaunch the tests on our infra for unity8, but it didn't work
<psivaa> didrocks: let me take a look
<didrocks> psivaa: look at unity8 (I'm relaunching ubuntu-ui-toolkit now)
<didrocks> psivaa: it failed first, and I relaunched it and failed as well
<psivaa> didrocks: it timed out suggesting a hang somewhere, when such a hang happened with notes test on maguro i saw http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6219418/ in the kernel logs
<psivaa> didrocks: let's see if similar issue occurs with this mako
<didrocks> psivaa: oh, but we had an apparmor change for notes-app
<psivaa> didrocks: looks like the the notes test on 97 still had this issue. i'm re-running it. let's see if we see the same log
<popey> didrocks: in todays image the sudoku app was dropped/added with the wrong name, do you know what caused that?
<didrocks> psivaa: I don't see that in dmesg
<didrocks> popey: it's a click package, not really sure about those, sergiusens or ogra_ should know
<didrocks> popey: you will tell that during the meeting?
<popey> didrocks: heh, sergiusens asked me ☻
<popey> ok
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> ok ogra_ then!
<didrocks> psivaa: do you see anything in this run: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/saucy-touch_mir-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/23/artifact/clientlogs/dmesg.log ?
<psivaa> didrocks: no, but i did not see the PVR alloc errors in dmesg earlier as well. for some reason only saw that in kern.log ( i could have missed anything)
<didrocks> psivaa: where do you see kern.log, I don't see it collected in http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/saucy-touch_mir-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/23/ for instance
<psivaa> didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6239493/ is happening with maguro right now.. so the test has just hung
<psivaa> didrocks: i logged into the device
<psivaa> didrocks: log in to phoenix and then connect to the device
<didrocks> ah, ok, we need to get something better than logging I guess :)
<psivaa> didrocks: agree
<didrocks> psivaa: is there a wiki page? I don't know about that one
 * didrocks rebooting
<didrocks> thostr_: hey, in landing ask, request 201 and 203 are the same, right?
<thostr_> didrocks: yes...
<didrocks> thostr_: ok, killing one
<didrocks> ev: do you know if "powerd-cli display on" is executed before starting the suite in utah?
<lool> rsalveti: Ok; I thought I had waited until it was in release pocket
<lool> rsalveti: indeed
<lool> rsalveti: my bad
<lool> Mirv: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_Click_tests
<lool> Mirv, didrocks: So I had trouble getting the mir stack in PPA; eventually I got all but unity-mir in PPA manually
<Mirv> oh, that way
<lool> didrocks: cu2d kind of "lost" qtpowerd somewhere
<Mirv> lool: unity-mir is now there as well
<didrocks> lool: we handle the end of mir
<jibel> regression on #97, sudoku and dropping letters to not start
<lool> didrocks: it generate a rsync file, but that never resulted in an upload in unapproved
<Mirv> so apt-get install libunity-mir1 libplatform-api1-hybris libubuntu-application-api-mirclient1 libubuntu-application-api-mirserver1 libubuntu-application-api1 libubuntu-platform-hardware-api1 libmirclient3 libmirplatform libmirprotobuf0 libmirserver7
<Mirv> gets you updated mir
<Mirv> optionally one may also update the unity8
<didrocks> lool: I see it, did you refresh the whitelist?
<lool> I dont know how to do that
<lool> didrocks: it's .3 that got lost
<didrocks> lool: checked the FAQ?
<didrocks> lool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#Adding.2BAC8-removing_components_to_a_stack
<didrocks> The archive admin needs to, after checking that lp:cupstream2distro only adds component for filtering we want:
<ogra_> popey, for the manifest creation i only run "click list" on the finished image ... to install click packages we read a file that sergiusens creates to get the list
<lool> didrocks: but I'm not ~ubuntu-archive
<lool> didrocks: I pinged cjwatson about it, and infinity tried to pull it I think
<popey> ogra_: yeah, found the commit thanks to dpm, have mailed upstream
<ogra_> good
<didrocks> lool: I saw it pulled this morning, but I guess that was after you published it?
<lool> maybe
<didrocks> in that case, the sync was rejected
<lool> how do you see that?
<popey> hmm, my nexus 7 has been running nearly 3 days and has init using 75% RAM
<popey>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S  %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<popey>  1366 phablet   20   0 1039m 730m  488 S   0.0 75.0  12:37.24 init
<lool> popey: sounds like the same bug as we have on mako and maguro
<popey> image 94, so needs an update
<didrocks> lool: I changed the email to me to MAILTO=ubuntu-unity@lists.launchpad.net
<lool> popey: we only applied a workaround on maguro to limit the number of events in udev and on all devices to limit unity8 traffic
<lool> popey: but the leak remains
<didrocks> lool: however, I don't see any mail (where we should receive), maybe launchpad not permitting that?
<lool> didrocks: So I also think the changelog is screwed up, but not sure why
<didrocks> There are no mailing list messages requiring your review.
<didrocks> lool: well, first one wasn't cu2d issue, just not following the FAQ
<didrocks> let's look at the changelog
<lool> didrocks: .2 got committed to bzr, then despite .3 not making it to archive, there was a .3 changelog commit!
<lool> ah
<didrocks> lool: right
<lool> actually that might be the issue
<didrocks> lool: because the filtering is in the archive copy
<lool> the revisions are wrong
<didrocks> links?
<lool> didrocks: I did not follow the faq but I asked an archive admin to pull the config amounting to the same
<didrocks> lool: maybe the FAQ should mentionned to do that before publishing
<lool> publishing also failed due to the branch being stacked for some reason
<lool> Colin provided me with a rune to fix it up in bzr
<sil2100> didrocks, lool: I'll join the call in a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: can you try to be on time in the near future for our calls please? ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok! ;)
<didrocks> ev: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/saucy-touch_mir-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/24/
<ogra_> lool, where was the PPA removed ? i still see it in meta
<ogra_> ah, only from the build scripts yet ... that needs cleanup
<Mirv> ogra_: well I flashed #97 and at least it's true that it's not enabled
<ogra_> Mirv, right, but germinate still uses it when processing the seed
 * ogra_ will clean that up after the meeting
<didrocks> ogra_: please flushes :)
<sil2100> Upgrading the device, start running unity8 tests as soon as it finishes
<ogra_> landing 235
<psivaa> Mirv: sorry i missed it, did you want one of us to run uuitoolkit on 97?
<psivaa> Mirv: i just got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6239756/ on maguro
<lool> (so we found the reason for dropping-letters to be broken, and it was at the time of the removal of share-app)
<lool> needs a seed update to pull in the hud qml bindings now
<Mirv> psivaa: anyone who could understand what's going on in there, but maybe on mako since it seems you're not hitting the problem on maguro
<Mirv> psivaa: on mako I constantly get "Killed" eventually when running phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit (the whole suite at once), kernel log shows processes getting killed (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6239756/) and eventually the device reboots itself
<Mirv> psivaa: I believe it's the same as this general slowdown with Mir, but can be gotten with the uitoolkit test suite easily
<sil2100> 阿里单位额五日俄方
<asac> Mirv: what cras files do you get?
<sil2100> Ok, that was unexpected
<sil2100> What I wanted to say...: I noticed yesterday that the clock app looks strange, and you cannot set an alarm because the layout is out of place
<Mirv> asac: nothing (at the time when that problem occurs, unity8 etc otherwise)
<jibel> sil2100, it is fixed on 97
<sil2100> Awesome
<psivaa> Mirv: ok, it doesn't look like we are seeing that issue in the smoke runs.
<psivaa> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_mir-mako-smoke-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot/19/artifact/clientlogs/utah.yaml/*view*/
<Mirv> psivaa: I know. interestingly I get it also if I try to execute single tests but during the same boot.
<Mirv> psivaa: the smoke runs of course use utah etc so it's different
<psivaa> Mirv: ack, that could be the difference
<asac> anyone knows what is usually happenining if we see something failing like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239646/comments/4 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239646 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "CI fails most tests on UITK trunk" [Critical,Confirmed]
<asac> i had those as well (e.g. process not starting or crashing right away)
<ogra_> in get_autopilot_proxy_object_for_process
<ogra_>     dbus_bus=dbus_bus
<ogra_> ....
<ogra_> dbus gone or blocked ?
<lool> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/mediaplayer-app/qtpowerd-keep-screen-on/+merge/191061
<lool> didrocks: do you know when ogra is back?
<ogra_> ?
<t1mp> ogra_: that happens on CI. I don't know where it is executed. Do you know if that environment is different from the CI environment for other projects?
<lool> didrocks: I just wanted to tell him that I took over the -meta update to drop the PPA since I was uploading it
<didrocks> lool: now? ;)
<lool> ogra_: uh
<didrocks> hey ogra_!
<lool> ogra_: my completion didn't work for some reason
<didrocks> ogra_: lool has a message for you :p
<ogra_> lool, i have seed changes pending too
 * didrocks runs ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, tell him i have seed changes to merge as well
<didrocks> heh
<lool> ogra_: Ok; I've uploaded -meta without -ppa and fixing the accidental hud drop from share-app and fixing some poppler seed error
<ogra_> just wanted to do a quick call tests on maguro before i fiddle with that
<didrocks> lool: high time for you to take some rest!
<lool> ogra_: want me to do another upload?
<ogra_> lool, accidential hud drop from share-app ?
<ogra_> share-app should not be on the image
<ogra_> (we removed it twice now)
<ogra_> lool, for the seed change we have to wait for the new location service package
<lool> ogra_: ok, will let you handle it then
<lool> ogra_: yes, we unseeded share-app and that dropped the hud bindings
<lool> which were used by some clicks
<ogra_> which hud bindings ?
<lool> because it's our platform
<t1mp> ogra_: we (SDK team) don't have control over the environment where we run the UITK autopilot tests for CI. So what can we do if dbus is gone or blocked?
<lool> ogra_: qtdeclarative5-hud1.0
<ogra_> 1.0 is supposed to be completely gone by now
<t1mp> ogra_: or first, how do we find out whether that is the case?
<ogra_> lool, right, thats not wanted in the image
<ogra_> lool, apps need to port to 2.0
<lool> ogra_: where is 2.0?
<ogra_> lool, talk to ted before pulling anything in again
<ogra_> should be shipped by default
<ogra_> lool, libhud2
<ogra_> and libhud-client2
<lool> ogra_: sorry, this is what dropping-letters was using
<lool> ogra_: I dont see the new hud bindings though
<lool> ogra_: so you're saying libhud-qt should be removed from archive?
<ogra_> lool, no idea, but i know that libhud2 replaces the old 1.0 stuff
<lool> ogra_: libhud2 is depended upon by libhud-qt1
<ogra_> lool, well talk to ted ... it took some effort to get that right, i dont want to mess it up
<lool> ogra_: do you have a reference I could check?
<ogra_> qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 is definitely dead and supposed to not be on the image
<lool> ogra_: ted is only coming up in some hours
<ogra_> IRC logs but i'm not sure in which channel
<ogra_> might have been #phablet
<lool> ./unity8/qml/HudClient/libHudClientQml.so
<lool> that's what unity8 uses
<ogra_> lool, all i know is that there was quite some fuss to get it gone
<lool> ogra_: what I know is that dropping-letters depends on it  :-)
<ogra_> lool, well, then fix dropping letters
<lool> ogra_: it's not mine
<ogra_> hud1.0 is deprecated
<ogra_> so leave it to upstream then :)
<ogra_> lets just wait for ted to clearify
<lool> talking to upstream is exactly why I want the details; I dont know what we're moving to
<lool> I guess this might be via unity or something
<lool> and it also looks like we should drop a source
<lool> I wrote to ted
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> 97 is good on maguro btw
 * ogra_ doesnt like the new ringtone 
<didrocks> ogra_: if you need help, I think sil2100 can help you to test the unity8, unity-notifications and ubuntu-touch-session
 * sil2100 runs unity8 tests on 97 mako + new unity8
<didrocks> sil2100: can you ensure already that everything we wanted has landed? ^ (check with Saviq) and that it's built in the ppa?
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, so the binaries are ok?
<didrocks> sil2100: I think you need ubuntu-touch-session from ogra_
<ogra_> sil2100, if you use the latest unity8 you also want the ubuntu-touch-session change
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, where can I get that from?
<ogra_> let me roll you a package, one moment
<ev> didrocks, others: the release team just applied a britney block to all source and we'll need to use that branch cjwatson created to provide overrides for individual uploads
 * didrocks needs to recheck syntax
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: - Type: "@ci" for help | Britney is set to block all uploads, use lp:~ubuntu-touch-release/britney/hints-ubuntu-touch to override |  Known issues: -
<ogra_> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-session_0.83_all.deb
 * ogra_ is afk for a moment+
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
 * asac reminds folks how risky ubuntu-touch-session uploads were in the past :)
<Mirv> sil2100: please don't start unity8 stack now
<didrocks> ogra_: want me to push location-service?
<didrocks> ogra_: oh, there is the seed change, right
<didrocks> I'll let you do that :)
<didrocks> think about the hint then ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: tell me once we can do that, as there was a commit landed a few minutes ago that would be nice to have as well
<Mirv> sil2100: I'll ping you then
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, anyway all is landed already so just this one commit I guess we'll fetch
<asac> 12:46 < tvoss> asac,
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/97:20131015:20131015/4730/notes-app-autopilot/ reports  4 crashes in the overview, although nothing crashed
<asac> 12:46 < tvoss> asac, seems like crash "detection" is a wildcard *crash*
<asac> ev: plars: doanac: ^^ :()
<asac> lets fix that
<ev> looking into it
<ev> asac: tvoss is correct. I'll arrange a fix.
<ev> (correct as far as the code is concerned)
<asac> thx
<Mirv> published mir, unity-system-compositor, platform-api, unity-mir
<didrocks> sil2100: I think you can rebuild unity8 now ^
<sil2100> Mirv: ^ ? Can I?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes you can
<Mirv> sil2100: "ping" :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sergiusens> lool, ogra_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/dropping-letters/+bug/1221344
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1221344 in Dropping Letters "remove usage of qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 " [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> sergiusens, thx !
<ogra_> lool, in that light ^^^ can we please remove it again before rolling an image
<sergiusens> ogra_, also, I have a 99% assurance that this is why most tests fail on maguro ;-) terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<sergiusens>   what():  buffer allocation failed
<ogra_> boost ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, buffer allocation failed
<sergiusens> ogra_, that's unity8; after that it restarts
<ogra_> sergiusens, did you point Saviq to it yet ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, no, saw that late last night; just recapping today
<sergiusens> telling Saviq, is easy ^
<ogra_> heh
 * sergiusens goes to #ubuntu-unity
<lool> ogra_: can we get the dropping letters fix quickly?
<ogra_> lool, no idea, but that lib cleanup was done a while ago, i dont want to regress
<ogra_> (i didnt notice you had already uploaded)
<ogra_> apps are not bound to release, the image is ... they can hapily fix it asyncronous
<didrocks> hum, sil2100, when upgrading from the ppa, you didn't get any issue with unity8,
<sil2100> didrocks: what issues?
<sil2100> I had no issues, I'm running unity8 from daily-build - not the latest, since that one is still building
<didrocks> sil2100: like package file override
<sil2100> hm, no
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/461 ?
<sil2100> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240141/
<sil2100> didrocks: this was my log from installing
<didrocks> sil2100: with that commit included?
<didrocks> oh Replacing files in old package ubuntu-touch-session ...
<sil2100> Yes, with this commit, as this unity8 was built 8 hours ago I guess
<ogra_> didrocks, sil2100, hmm, looking at the MP i think there ios something missing in the unity8 merge
<ogra_> unity8 was supposed to call SIGSTOP once it is done setting up sockets ... to make upstart pick that event up there should be an "expect stop" in the upstart job
<ogra_> i dont see it in the MP
<ogra_> i pinged Saviq in -touch already about it
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, keep us posted :)
<didrocks> I think that doesn't stop sil2100 from testing :)
<ogra_> well he wont test the whole fix
<ogra_> keep an eye open for maliit crashes when restarting the shell
<didrocks> ogra_: right, but at least, we'll just have one more commit to test :p
<ogra_> indeed
 * ogra_ needs to reboot 
<jibel> I filed bug 1239815 yesterday, probably the font should be seeded for the release or the language removed from the list
<ubot5> bug 1239815 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Text not displayed properly in Chinese" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239815
<sil2100> :|
<sergiusens> lool, ogra_ https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/dropping-letters/nohud/+merge/191164
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, not sure about chinese, do you know what we need to seed?
<popey> sergiusens: approved
<ogra_> didrocks, i thought we have everything
 * ogra_ expected the langpack-base package to depend on the right fonts
<didrocks> dpm: do you know this? ^
<didrocks> (hey!)
<ogra_> we have language-pack-zh-hans and language-pack-zh-hans-base as well as the gnome equivalents for both
<dpm> hi didrocks, I haven't been involved in langpacks this cycle, perhaps pitti or seb128 might know. For Chinese on the phone I thought we need fonts-droid and that it was already seeded?
<didrocks> ogra_: weird…
<didrocks> seb is travelling
<dpm> didrocks, or happyaron would definitely know
<didrocks> ok, thanks dpm
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dpkg -l |grep fonts-droid
<ogra_> ii  fonts-droid                                           1:4.2.r1-2                                    all          handheld device font with extensive style and language support
<ogra_> it is definitely there
<Mirv> ogra_: language-selector uses /usr/share/language-selector/data/pkg_depends at least on desktop to determine various fonts to install
<ogra_> well, looking at that file on my precise desktop there are no droid fonts listed
<ogra_> fn:zh-hans::ttf-wqy-zenhei
<ogra_> fn:zh-hans::fonts-arphic-uming
<ogra_> fn:zh-hans::ttf-arphic-ukai
<ogra_> thats what i see
<Mirv> indeed
<ogra_> can someone check on a saucy desktop ?
<ogra_> i only have raring and precise around
<Mirv> ogra_: I'm on saucy, same here, those fonts ^ and no droid in the file
<ogra_> right, so i suspect we want to seed these
<didrocks> possibly yeah
<ogra_> oot@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache show fonts-arphic-ukai|grep ^Size
<ogra_> Size: 10274088
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache show fonts-arphic-uming|grep ^Size
<ogra_> Size: 7930652
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache show ttf-wqy-zenhei|grep ^Size
<ogra_> Size: 9184588
<ogra_> not actually small
<didrocks> ogra_: well, maybe worth it for the demos
<ogra_> i'd like to be sure that we need them
 * didrocks tries what pitti is suggesting
<didrocks> when the oom killer will be kind to not kill my apt-get
<didrocks> grrr, let's reboot
<didrocks> ok, not that one, next now :)
<didrocks> not ttf-wqy-zenhei
<didrocks> next
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> fonts-arphic-ukai is the right one
<ogra_> great, lets seed it
<ogra_> is CI for the location service change done already ?
 * ogra_ curses pulseaudio ... 
<ogra_> ... another reboot
<lool> sergiusens: Can you ping me when dropping-letters is updated so that I remove the seeding?
<sil2100> ogra_, didrocks: 2 failed, 22 success on unity8
<sil2100> ogra_, didrocks: and from the looks of it, those are some flacky test I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: can you get Saviq's feedback on the 2 failing?
<sil2100> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> sil2100: well, flacky teste need to be fixed ;)
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> ogra_: you are handling the location service, I think it's building right now though
<Mirv> new Mir components in release pocket now
<ogra_> didrocks, great, thanks
<Mirv> (checked with rmadison)
<didrocks> Mirv: I hinted them! excellent that they migrated, thanks!
<didrocks> ogra_: location-service is built in the ppa, you can test it
<cjwatson> Do you guys want this new system-image?  Looks like its autopkgtests have never passed
 * ogra_ isnt really sure what to test or how ... since nothing uses the location service ... i guess as long as the indicator still shows up it is fine 
<cjwatson> Which actually looks like it might just be a missing test dependency on python3-psutil ...
<didrocks> cjwatson: it's hinted (blocked) by lool
<didrocks> cjwatson: we want barry to test it with the ui first
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, that was my (very limited) test  before
<didrocks> ogra_: and looking at /var/crash :p
<ogra_> indeed :)
<didrocks> ogra_: tell me if/when I can publish it
<lool> cjwatson: so we should reupload with a dep on this in the autopkgtests I guess
<lool> cjwatson: we're pushing testing of system-image towards EOD due to other big things landing today (unity8 and mir main)
<cjwatson> lool: Yeah, I was going to run the tests locally first
<cjwatson> We can force it past the tests, but I'd rather fix them
<lool> cjwatson: +1
<lool> cjwatson: also, barry ran them often in trunk and I think they are run as part of packge build, but would want to keep autopkgtests working on this critical package
<cjwatson> Yeah, I expect they work fine as unit tests
<Saviq> sil2100, which one? I don't think we have flaky tests, we might have crashes on startup, though
<Saviq> sil2100, which tests and what output please?
 * didrocks out for a run, back in an hour
<sil2100> Saviq: I pasted the tests on ubuntu-touch, I'll paste the output in a moment
<cjwatson> I've uploaded system-image with the autopkgtest fix
<lool> cjwatson: thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: I fetched it from the yaml file, but should be readable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240421/
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, crashes on startup
<Saviq> sil2100, I couldn't track those down :/
<Saviq> sil2100, backtrace is just ?? ?? ??
<Saviq> :|
<sil2100> Bleh, well, those don't seem to be related to the particular testcases, as I had different failures before (also 2)
<fginther> morning
<ev> mornin'
<ogra_> sil2100, Saviq, so any outcome ? should i upload the ubuntu-touch-session change ?
<Saviq> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> ogra_: here it looks ok
 * ogra_ does so
<Saviq> ogra_, anything we need next will be unity8-only
<sil2100> The tests are generally good, dogfooding still but don't see any issue
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah
<sil2100> Saviq, didrocks: you guys fine if I publish unity8 as well?
<ogra_> is there some special trick to re-trigger a CI build for somethig that was already built ?
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/refactor-packaging/+merge/189878 would neeed a new build
<sergiusens> lool, latest dletters is in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<sergiusens> lool, test it if you want before removing the seed entry
<Saviq> sil2100, +10000000
<lool> sergiusens: could you test it?
<lool> I'm busy with the setcap stuff
 * lool was trying to take this day easy
<lool> seems release decided otherwise  :-)
<sergiusens> lool, I was looking for a 3rd person.... let me ask popey!
<lool> 3rd guy's a charm
<popey> hmm?
<lool> see
<plars> asac: lool: anyone looked at the bump in failures after music-app went to a click package?
<Saviq> ogra_, why do you need it to rebuild? and anyway it's building right now, and will be built once more during -autolanding
<plars> and good morning :)
<asac> plars: go for sergiusens
<lool> plars: not that I know of; sergiusens tested it before the switch though
<Saviq> ogra_, new commits in an MP == new build
<ogra_> Saviq, because it was approved, then issues were found and fixed ...
<ogra_> ah, cool
<plars> lool, asac: maybe just a missing dependency or something
<asac> plars: he knows the click transition details and would be nice to have a good story on these (if not already)
<lool> plars: morning; also filemanager switched to click
<ogra_> i didnt know thats automatic
<sergiusens> plars, I'm looking at that actually
<Saviq> ogra_, just top-approve again
<ogra_> i did
<popey> sergiusens: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_0.1.2.2.42_all.click  that one?
<sergiusens> plars, the error on jenkins is really strange
<ogra_> perfect
<ogra_> so just waiting then
<sergiusens> popey, yes
<Saviq> ogra_, yup
 * ogra_ gets coffee
<popey> sergiusens: ok
<lool> file:///build/buildd/unity8-7.82+13.10.20131011.2/Shell.qml: File not found ^M
<lool> ohoh
<Saviq> lool, that's a mock-only issue
<plars> sergiusens: "IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/phablet/music_app/content/1.ogg'" ?
<Saviq> lool, nothing new, and minor
<sergiusens> plars, yeah, and look at the log line above :-/
<lool> Saviq: it's not coming up for some reason
<sergiusens> plars, it's missing the 'autopilot' thing in there
<lool> Saviq: I see /run/unity8-setcap/unity8 in process list
<lool> Saviq: trying without setcap
<Saviq> lool, me tries
<sil2100> didrocks, Saviq: I will publish in a few moments
<Saviq> lool, right, it seems to hang after creating the surface...
<lool> Saviq: even without setcap
<lool> Saviq: I guess it's looking for some resources or something
 * Saviq straces
<Saviq> lool, fook
<lool> is that polish?
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> lool, yeah, we're expecting /usr
<lool> I think I can read a bit of polish now
<Saviq> lool, otherwise we're looking for stuff in $BUILDDIR
<plars> sergiusens: possibly music_app/tests/__init__.py:_create_music_library() is looking in the wrong spot?
<lool> I guess I could fool argv0
<Saviq> lool,
<Saviq>     static bool installed = (QCoreApplication::applicationDirPath() ==
<Saviq>                              QDir(("@CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX@/@CMAKE_INSTALL_BINDIR@")).canonicalPath());
<sergiusens> plars, well give me  a second, I'll run locally
<Saviq> lool, you'd need to fool that
<Saviq> lool, we're basically comparing that we're run from where we were installed to
<Saviq> ogra_, ETA 13 mins on location service
<ogra_> good
<Saviq> jeez all that setcap stuff is such a hack...
<lool> Saviq: how about mount --bind /run/unity8-setcap/unity8  /usr/bin/unity8?
<ogra_> well, then seed change and meta uplaod
<lool> this thing is getting uglier minute by minute
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<Saviq> lool, should work I think
<Saviq> lool, indeed
<lool> I wonder if it works ro
<ogra_> mounting it ro after copying ?
<ogra_> *re-mounting
<lool> bind mounting over a file on a ro mount
<sergiusens> plars, works fine for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240529/
<ogra_> ah
<popey> sergiusens: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-15-142644.png looks good
<sergiusens> popey, only 15 points?
<popey> haha
<sergiusens> popey, you need practice :-)
<Saviq> lool, that seems to be working, yeah
<sergiusens> lool, dropping letters is good
<Saviq> lool, getcap shows the cap on /usr/bin/unity8
<lool> sergiusens: Cool
<lool> doing meta dance
<ogra_> yay for evil hacks
<lool> ogra_: you're done with meta for location?
<ogra_> lool, location had issues, rebuilds atm
<lool> ogra_: actually would you unseed the hud stuff again and upload meta?
<ogra_> just go ahead
<ogra_> i'll go afterwards
<ogra_> or leave it to me as you like
<ogra_> (but i'll wait for location sertvice to be ready)
<lool> Saviq: just testing on r/o now
<jdstrand> sergiusens: hey, I noticed that the terminal app has a number of apparmor denials because it is now a click package
<lool> isn't it meant to be unconfined?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yes, not just the terminal, all unconfined apps seem to want to access the system_properties
<jdstrand> right
<sergiusens> jdstrand, and it's blocked
<jdstrand> I need to adjust the unconfined template
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I'm guessing it just need supressing?
<lool> ah so unconfined is not really unconfined
<sergiusens> lool, never!
<sergiusens> :-P
<lool> maybe we need a really-unconfined--hehe-no-just-kidding profile
<jdstrand> lool: it is meant to be unconfined-- but unconfined click apps still get a profile-- it is just a wide open one based on the unconfiend template
<lool> Saviq: /dev/loop0 on / type ext2 (ro,relatime,errors=continue)
<sergiusens> from an app perspective it is unconfined
<jdstrand> lool: that is what the unconfined template is meant to do. it just needs a coupel of tweaks
<lool> /usr/bin/unity8 = cap_sys_resource+ep
<lool> Saviq: so worked
<infinity> didrocks: Feel like yelling at unity people today?
<infinity> didrocks: elmo's in the process of filing a bug that multimonitor regressed today.
<sergiusens> plars, any comment?
<sergiusens> plars, where's the code for that on utah again?
<jdstrand> lool: to be clear-- every non-kernel process on the system is mediated by apparmor
<plars> sergiusens: sorry, give me a min.. I'm flipping back and forth between this, and iso install testing, and working with someone on a bug I'm seeing with that
<jdstrand> lool: and 'unconfined' to apparmor is actually a profile
<lool> jdstrand: so that profiles doesn't block anything, but logs things it would have denied?
<jdstrand> lool: we aren't using the 'unconfined' profile for these things-- we implemented an 'unconfined' template
<jdstrand> lool: no, that is different. if a process is running with the unconfined apparmor label-- there are no restrictions or logging
<lool> I'm so confused now
<lool> I actually preferred 5 minutes ago
<lool> when I thought I understood what this meant
<jdstrand> lool: the click unconfined template is supposed to do the same thing. but there is a bug that I need to fix so that click apps that use the unconfined template have no restrictions and logging
<plars> sergiusens: probably doanac or me will need to set it up locally and try, I'm also installing my phone now
<jdstrand> lool: perhaps this will shed some light on it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240571/
<jdstrand> it was an active decission to not include '*mount' in the unconfined template, because we didn't think it was needed. of course, in the case of the terminal app, if you want to remount,rw it is
<jdstrand> the attach_disconnected is needed because of the recent AF_UNIX change. at the time of that change, nothing on the image was using the unconfined template (at least, that I was aware of)
<infinity> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1240074
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240074 in unity (Ubuntu) "multi-monitor regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jdstrand> so that didn't come up until things like the file manager and terminal app were shipped as click on the image
<jdstrand> lool: anyhoo-- I've got it under control. is this something I can upload after I finish testing?
<lool> jdstrand: is this an apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu upload?
<jdstrand> lool: yes
<lool> infinity: ^ this is in supported seed, do you care?
<jdstrand> I can answer that
<jdstrand> it is in the supported seed, but it was whitelisted in some manner
<lool> jdstrand: all uploads are scrutinized when they aren't either unseeded or only in touch seed; all uploads now blocked in proposed too
<infinity> supported, but not on an image, so I can let it through.
<lool> ok
<lool> it might be whitelisted
<jdstrand> stgraber whitelisted it last week along with click, etc due to a conversation with slangasek
<cjwatson> multi-monitor> erk.  /me puts unity on hold
<sil2100> Packaging ACK needed!
<lool> sil2100: url?
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.83+13.10.20131015.4-0ubuntu1.diff <- lool
<infinity> cjwatson: And by "on hold", you mean upgrading to see if you can confirm and provide more info? :P
<lool> sil2100: yes, this change is ok, but needs to go at the same time as ubuntu-touch-session upload
<sil2100> ogra_: did you do the ubuntu-touch-session upload already?
<ogra_> sil2100, yes
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I've tested the filemanager and the terminal app. what else is unconfined?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, music
<lool> ogra_: didn't add a breaks though
<ogra_> it had one before
<lool> ogra_: actually I dont see the upload in bzr?
<didrocks> infinity: ok, I got one issue and a reboot worked, let me get people on it
<ogra_> lool, ?
<sil2100> ogra_, lool: then I press publish!
<lool> ogra_: ubuntu-touch-session
<didrocks> infinity: I have 2 monitors here and they work now
<sil2100> ...or should I wait?
<ogra_> lool, oh, didnt puch sorry
<didrocks> bregma: around?
<lool> ogra_: I dont see lp:~phablet-team/session-manager-touch/trunk in bzr
<lool> sil2100: hold on just a sec
<infinity> didrocks: Broke on several setups for IS here in Bluefin, so it's not just one person being goofy.
<infinity> didrocks: elmo and Spads can be more helpful, I imagine.
<didrocks> infinity: yeah, I can believe you…
<ogra_> lool, done
<ogra_> sil2100, go
<lool> sil2100: you're pushing 7.83?
<lool> yes
<lool> sil2100: shoot
<ogra_> was all tested already
<ogra_> no worries
<jdstrand> sergiusens: on what image is music-app a click? on 96 it is still a deb that doesn't ship a profile
<lool> double-checking actual versions
<lool> cause sometimes we rebump them
<lool> jdstrand: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131015.changes
<didrocks> infinity: following up with trevhino on #ubuntu-unity
<lool> jdstrand: that would be latest image
<sil2100> Published
<didrocks> sil2100: unity8/notifications/sessoin?
<kgunn> didrocks: so...i hear the image cut today will be it ?...so mir/unity8/unity-mir will all need to branch like we discussed last week?
<infinity> didrocks: Can you make sure they take this "fix/revert today, if possible" levels of seriously>
<didrocks> kgunn: it has everything in yeah
<kgunn> didrocks: just looking to keep people working and not stalling out as they move to t-focused work
<didrocks> infinity: they are already aware, etrying to get elmo or spads in the channel
<jdstrand> lool: so, will I need an ask or after I test these three apps on the latest release may I upload?
<kgunn> didrocks: so when we branch....do we just tell you ?
<kgunn> or whom do we need to inform ?
<jdstrand> lool: note-- only the unconfined template is being updated, so only unconfined click apps are affected by the change
<didrocks> kgunn: please not now, we have critical issues for release
<sil2100> didrocks: unity8 and unity-notifications
<sil2100> didrocks: ogra_ did session
<cjwatson> infinity: if I get a chance - couple of other things I want to do before I tear down my session
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah.  I reboot so rarely these days that I don't see bugs like this for weeks/months after they're introduced. :/
<infinity> Suspend working on Linux completely ruined my ability to be useful QA.
<lool> jdstrand: I've added a slot already
<lool> jdstrand: I think you can go with apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<didrocks> infinity: FYI, elmo can't reproduce it anymore (even upgrading unity)
<didrocks> so same case than I
<didrocks> there is clearly something
<infinity> ...
<didrocks> but the commits don't seem to be related…
<infinity> That's not actually comforting.
<jdstrand> sergiusens: are you aware of: ERROR: Could not parse click manifest. Skipping 'com.ubuntu.developer.dinko-metalac.sudoku-app_sudoku-app_1.0.133.json'
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I don't see any other upload
<didrocks> infinity: I just find weird that the screen is off, unity doesn't manipulate Xorg
<didrocks> it's just rendering on a root window (but at least, you would have a cursor)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I asked popey  and mhal about that. To be honest I just want to unseed it now
<didrocks> which was not the case for the 3 of us
<infinity> didrocks: Does multimonitor start 2 X servers, or 1 server with two heads?
<didrocks> infinity: 1 server
<jdstrand> sergiusens: the problem is /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/com.ubuntu.developer.dinko-metalac.sudoku-app_sudoku-app_1.0.133.json is a symlink to /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.developer.dinko-metalac.sudoku-app/1.0.133/sudoku-app.json, but that doesn't exist
<infinity> didrocks: Hrm, then there goes my theory that it could break without a reboot if you had two copies of X running at different versions.
<didrocks> yeah, sorry ;)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I thought we fixed all that sort of thing ages ago
<jdstrand> sergiusens: looks like it should point to /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.developer.dinko-metalac.sudoku-app/1.0.133/apparmor/sudoku-app.json
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I think it is just the hook manifest entry is wrong.
<cjwatson> oh right
<didrocks> infinity: rereading the code from last upload, there is clearly no (obvious) link
<cjwatson> yeah, that would be easy to fix in the app
<didrocks> one is in the launcher code
<didrocks> the other, only activated when you spread the windows
<sergiusens> jdstrand, cjwatson the app developer messed up the manifest I uploaded for him
<jdstrand> it must be sudoku-app.json now, but it should be "apparmor/sudoku-app.json" based on the layout of the unpacked package
<infinity> didrocks: Yeah, I couldn't see anything obviously related either.
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> sergiusens: certainly an easy fix :)
<didrocks> infinity: trevhino is still looking at it, I ask spads to keep his broken setup in case this can help
<jdstrand> though I', surprised the review scripts didn't catch it
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yes, but I need the reasoning for such a change from the dev
<infinity> didrocks: I hate heisenbugs. :/
<lool> infinity: maybe there's still time to switch to xmir?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I'm going to back out to the latest workng sudoku
<lool> :-)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: well, right now the app is busted. I would think that would be motivating
<didrocks> infinity: so do I :/ as I just suspended/resumed for days, I thought my situation was screwed this morning (it's rare I plug my laptop on the external monitor after while I suspend)
<didrocks> but now that we are 3, I'm scared
 * didrocks tries to unplug/plug again
<jdstrand> sergiusens: anyhoo-- whatever you think is best. I jsut noticed the issue and am passing it along
<sergiusens> jdstrand, thanks :-)
<didrocks> 5 times… nothing
<didrocks> I played with xrandr to start the second screen this morning… nothing
<didrocks> I was really thinking my Xorg was screwed…
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I was sort of mad when I saw this last night :-)
<cjwatson> lool: with its well-known excellent multi-monitor support
<didrocks> cjwatson: at least "unknown bug fixed" that way ;)
<lool> cjwatson: exactly  :-)
<didrocks> or hidden rather :p
<infinity> didrocks: Did it just take a reboot to fix you?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> but I upgraded without rebooting first
<didrocks> and compiz is known to not like changing .so files under its feet (it can segfault)
<doanac> plars: looks like I need to update utah to launch the music app properly?
<plars> doanac: oh? I didn't see that... what changed in utah?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: yeah, I bet :\
<plars> doanac: I'm not showing that there were any changes since september
<doanac> plars: actually - it shouldn't be utah.
<doanac> plars: keep in mind the app is now a click-app, so its launched differently.
<plars> doanac: yeah, saw that... I'm seeing some inconsistency with it when running locally though that isn't obvious why at the moment
<plars> well, this time was a device not found issue
<plars> adb choked I guess
<doanac> plars: i see the issue sergiusens hit.
<plars> doanac: sergiusens was able to make it pass: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240529/
<doanac> phablet-tools is doing a "cd /home/phablet/autopilot" and running the test. we are just setting PYTHONPATH=/home/phablet/autopilot
<didrocks> infinity: at least, with Spads's xrandr output, we confirm that the screen is off from a Xorg perspective
<doanac> plars: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/utils/host/autopilot-run
<doanac> that's what needs to change
<infinity> didrocks: Yeah, but what turned it off?  Weird.
<didrocks> yeah, if g-s-d or an upgrade Xorg was in the mix, that would make sense…
<didrocks> let me look at last upgrade…
<infinity> xorg got upgraded for a security fix, but it was a tiny patch.
<didrocks> yeah, doesn't seem related…
<infinity> didrocks: Laney's upower upload, maybe?
<didrocks> infinity: hum, not impossible
<didrocks> +If the device state is unknown, don't guess based on the laptop's
<infinity> Nah, doesn't look related.
<didrocks> I have an unknown screen
<didrocks> (the internal one)
<didrocks> but fishy :p
<infinity> That's just battery state.
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> and client->priv->lid_is_closed = prop_val;
<infinity> If your monitor has a battery...
<didrocks> maybe it thinks the lid is closed?
<infinity> Actually, THAT fix could be it.
<infinity> And it might be that it was broken before and fixed now, but the transition from A to B breaks without a reboot.
<didrocks> if only we had a reliable way to reproduce
<didrocks> possibly, yeah
<sergiusens> plars, doanac ok, so we can probably fix that on the test side too
<infinity> didrocks: Seems like a tough thing to prove reliably.
<doanac> sergiusens: yeah - i'd say both sides are wrong. the test shouldn't care, but CI shouldn't be causing this
<infinity> didrocks: But I could see screen's powering on/off according to dock states being (in)correctly assumed.
<infinity> s/screen's/screens/
<infinity> Internet is ruining me.
<Laney> Well, those properties were only broken for a few days
<didrocks> infinity: it seems to me way more likely than Unity TBH
<sergiusens> doanac, what is confusing is that the log message points to the right location but the copy doesn't :-/ I'll take a look at that
<infinity> didrocks: Yeah, but blaming unity is more fu.
<Laney> But stuff could have gotten in a confused state due to it
<infinity> n
<lool> didrocks: there's a keyboard fix in asks
<didrocks> infinity: you are more (rightly) used to it ;)
<infinity> Laney: It seems like a plausible explanation.  And nothing we can do anything about, really.
<lool> didrocks: are we building an image with latest mir?
<Laney> Yep
<didrocks> lool: we will once ogra_  get location-service in (soon)
<didrocks> lool: is it ready?
<infinity> didrocks: I guess the only useful debugging info here would be to see if affected people are all fixed after a reboot.
<ogra_> just rebooting with the new location packages
<sil2100> didrocks: do I need to ping on -release to get unity8 and unity-notifications out of proposed? As I see "Not touching package due to block request by freeze (contact #ubuntu-release if update is needed) "
<infinity> didrocks: And if we really want to be sure, downgrade upower, reboot, upgrade just upower, see if shit breaks, reboot, see if it fixes?
<didrocks> Laney: infinity: I just want to retry once scenario: starting without the external monitor plugged in, starting the session and plugging it in
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm doing it
<sil2100> ACK, thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<Laney> I have no idea how we would fix it if it is that
<didrocks> Laney: maybe what infinity told worth a try?
<Laney> Which is?
<didrocks> "downgrade upower, reboot, upgrade just upower, see if shit breaks
<Laney> That's not a fix
<didrocks> reboot, see if it fixes?"
<Laney> Just a way to see if it is that
<infinity> Laney: If the above steps prove the issue, I'm not sure trying to fix it is worth it.  As you say, the broken/confused state only existed for a short while, so it wouldn't affect precise/raring->saucy upgrades.
<didrocks> Laney: well, that's at least a way to confirm that's the issue
<Laney> Right
<Laney> Then maybe put a little release note in
<infinity> No.
<lool> didrocks: the phone stack stuff also looks interesting (dialer-app / telepathy-ofono) in terms of polish for the phone part of the product
<plars> sergiusens, doanac: it's a simple change for us to make to that script,  but I don't think asac will like it. We should still probably do it for the short run and also make sure the test is neutral as well
<ogra_> hmm, so for the location seed change ..
<didrocks> lool: let's keep on the safe side right now
<infinity> Laney: Release notes for bugs during a devel cycle aren't appropriate.  If it's what we suspect, it doesn't affect upgrades from previous releases, nor new installs.
<ogra_> we dont seed libubuntu-location-service-dev (it was a dependency before)
<ogra_> does anyone have an indea where it should go ?
<ogra_> sdk-libs-dev ?
<didrocks> Spads reboot fixed it, he's doing one more test
<lool> didrocks: we'll see tonight; if they aren't going in, we should reject them
<didrocks> lool: yep
<infinity> didrocks: Anyhow, if you can verify that it is what we think, then I'm happy to close the bug and ignore it.
<Laney> infinity: Fine, if that's all that you care about for those
<infinity> Laney: A message to ubuntu-devel about "you might lose your monitor before a reboot, lolz" might be appropriate, if we prove this.
<didrocks> infinity: can't right now (as you can see, a lots going on), I'll try that later, or if Laney can beat me to it…
<ogra_> lool, didrocks ^^^ any opinion ?
<didrocks> ogra_: sdk-libs-dev makes sense to me
<didrocks> sil2100: ogra_: unity8 & co unblocked
<lool> cjwatson: do we need to retrigger the autopkgtests for system-image manually?  seem they didn't run against ubuntu2
<lool> ogra_: not sure, ask tvoss whether it should be part of sdk-libs-dev
<lool> ogra_: but we might not need to
<lool> ogra_: in any case it can wait
<cjwatson> lool: they're running at the moment, it seems
<jibel> lool, they are running
<lool> cjwatson: ah right, public jenkins == not seeing in progress runs
<lool> cjwatson: sorry
<ogra_> lool, you mean i should just leave it unseeded for now ?
<cjwatson> jibel: but apparently breaking for some odd reason, dbus falling over?
<ogra_> lool, we cant change the sdk easily after release ... i'd like to have all dev bits in that are needed
<lool> ogra_: I dont think it's important either way; we dont have location plugins
<lool> ogra_: using location service from apps is via platform api
<cjwatson> ah, more sensible messages from i386, but still a failure
<ogra_> lool, ah k
<cjwatson> ok, barry will need to look at these
<ogra_> lool, right, then i'll leave it out
 * ogra_ updates the seedand re-rolls meta
<jibel> cjwatson, it fails on a timeout on self.downloader.get_files(downloads, pausable=True), does the test tries to download files from outside of the lab?
<cjwatson> dunno
<jibel> lool, ^
<jibel> ?
<cjwatson> I've asked barry to look
<sil2100> didrocks: excellent, thanks
<lool> cjwatson, jibel: Have poked barry on #ubntu-touch
<cjwatson> I already poked him on #ubuntu-devel
<ogra_> poor barry
<ogra_> full og holes
<lool> jibel: it should not try to download outside the lab; barry knows it should not be done, it's rather a download-manager timeout handling problem
<ogra_> *of
<lool> but I pinged him _first_ so we get to use #ubuntu-touch
<lool> nah
<ogra_> didrocks, did we have any final word on the chinese font front ?
<ogra_> before i'm done with meta :)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, just install the last package I listed
<didrocks> ogra_: there are some bugs in the settings
<didrocks> but it's not related
<ogra_> didrocks, well sounds like a seed change nontheless
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> want me to change it?
<ogra_> if so, what package ... and should i add it now
<ogra_> or yeah. feel free to change the seeds and my meta update will pick it up
<didrocks> ogra_: committed
<ogra_> meta update running
<asac> how is our "MIR on steroids landing" going
<ogra_> asac, landed already
<ogra_> afaik
<asac> ogra_: which image?
<ogra_> no image
<didrocks> asac: we didn't start building the image yet
<ogra_> in archive
<asac> whats ETA for image spin for me to try?
<didrocks> ogra_: btw, your location service is ready :)
<didrocks> asac: ask lool, he wants to sneak another change
<asac> sneaky creepy changes
<lool> did I?
<didrocks> I think we should cut the image as soon as location service is ready
<didrocks> as planned
<ogra_> didrocks, already tested, please publish
<asac> well, he surely earned a bunch of CI coins :)
<asac> so you set the price :)
<ogra_> didrocks, i need it in the archive for this meta rebuild
<didrocks> 16:27:31       lool | didrocks: there's a keyboard fix in asks
<didrocks> lool: you didn't want those? ^
<lool> didrocks: I just wanted to ping you about important things in asks  :-)
<didrocks> oh ok, I got that you wanted to land that now
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, publishing
<ogra_> asac, the next meta needs to go in (which waits for location service)
<lool> didrocks: I thought it was worth assessing quickly; perhaps for just before or just after this image
<didrocks> ok, so it's the last one
<ogra_> asac, after that we''re ready for a build
<didrocks> lool: yeah, as you saw, high pinging time, I didn't look at the sheet yet
<ogra_> xnox, any news about udevd ?
<xnox> ogra_: working on it.
<ogra_> okie
<xnox> ogra_: finish writting it.
<xnox> ogra_: but found a bug. will be testing it in vm.
<ogra_> yeah, i dont mean to be pushy, just asking
<xnox> ogra_: if it doesn't crash horibly i'll ask you to test on a device =)
<ogra_> \o/
<lool> we need to discuss the final release logistics too, such as parties
<ogra_> with beer ?
<lool> I'm afraid most people around where I live dont have the faintest clue of what it is I'm doing for work
<ogra_> haha
<xnox> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240849/
<lool> makes it hard to celebrate with them
<ogra_> same here
<didrocks> ogra_: while I'm changing the hint, do you have the version of meta that you are going to upload?
<xnox> ogra_: NB! work in progress, don't try at home =)
<lool> "Yeah so it's a phone?  like Android?  Ok."
<ogra_> didrocks, that will be 1.094
<ogra_> didrocks, but needs the location packages publiushed in the archive first, else germinate cant pick them up
<didrocks> ogra_: it's copying right now!
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm just updating the hint
<ogra_> right, still a publisher run is needed
<ogra_> (into archive, not proposed)
<didrocks> hum, it's in UNAPPROVED
<didrocks> not sure why location-service is seeded
<didrocks> cjwatson: infinity: ^
<cjwatson> *shrug* check germinate output
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'm not asking why (I'm looking at it), just if you can review it
<cjwatson> looking
<cjwatson> didrocks: this is bad, missing Replaces
<didrocks> wasn't what ogra_ added?
 * didrocks rechecks the commits
<cjwatson> oh wait yes
 * cjwatson looks harder
<cjwatson> didrocks: however, what actually *is* bad is the incorrect claim that this is Multi-Arch: same
<ogra_> didrocks, it was renamed, not added ...
<cjwatson> foreign, maybe ...
<didrocks> yeah, for a -bin, arch: same is not really plausible
<cjwatson> rejected, sorry, try again
<didrocks> ogra_: want me to fix it or will you?
<didrocks> cjwatson: why being so rude and agressive? even when I'm asking just for reviewing. You say I'm taking bad critism on cu2d directly, but you are taking any request from me at least badly…
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, if you want
<didrocks> anyway, let's fix it and move on
<ogra_> didrocks, i was just starting to hunt tvoss down
<didrocks> ogra_: let's not wait on that
 * ogra_ has a meeting in 2, else i would have done it 
<didrocks> ogra_: I'll ping you for a review, I'm checking the .debs first
<ogra_> didrocks, ok
<cjwatson> didrocks: mm?  I think you misunderstood me, I certainly didn't intend to be rude or aggressive
<cjwatson> read "try again" with a smile on my face
<cjwatson> sorry if it came across that way
<cjwatson> I was just in a rush to go and get belated lunch
<ogra_> didnt come across that way to me
<didrocks> ok, no worry, sorry for having misunderstood :) (or maybe frenchie-contextual ;))
<cjwatson> but now I have turkey soup and all is well
<didrocks> :)
<sergiusens> plars, doanac can you think of a better way of doing this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/test_asset_location/+merge/191228
<sergiusens> doanac, plars if it works for you please approve
<sergiusens> storing the assets in te python package is the wrong way to do it imo though
<doanac> sergiusens: i'm +1, i use that same trick all the time
<sergiusens> doanac, I feel dirty though :-)
<sergiusens> doanac, can you +1 in the MR so I can forward to devs? or balloons -> https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/test_asset_location/+merge/191228
<doanac> sergiusens: did you feel dirty before, or just once you heard that your approach was something *I* like to do? :)
<plars> sergiusens, doanac: could we just use some of the ogg files from ubuntu-sounds?
<sergiusens> doanac, LOL.... before, don't worry
<doanac> sergiusens: its +1'd
<balloons> sergiusens, ohh, nicey
<sergiusens> plars, I'm not the test author or plan to maintain these in the long run, that's more a question for balloons or the music-app-devs
<doanac> is ubunut-sounds a package or website?
<sergiusens> balloons, that's somthing we would want to propagate over to other apps as well
<plars> doanac: package
<balloons> ogg files from sounds? I actually migrated to no using a package
<balloons> sergiusens, yea all the harcode paths in __init__ need cleaned up
<plars> balloons: ogg files from a package that is already installed and puts them on the system
<balloons> heck all of __init__ does.. it's been a process
<sergiusens> balloons, yup :-)
<balloons> plars, they used example-content and I switched it to using sounds we ship.
<balloons> I much prefer it that way
<doanac> it keeps the app safer from breakage if something changes in ubuntu-sounds
<balloons> yes, we need control over things, and in this case we needed ogg files specifically.. pulling dependencies is silly as I can craft my examples
<didrocks> ogra_: coming?
<didrocks> robru: ?
<robru> didrocks, yep
<ogra_> oops, yeah
<doanac> sergiusens: i'm seeing something odd trying to run music_app at home. I *think* its because python can't import "mock"
<doanac> does that make sense, or do i have something off?
<doanac> sergiusens: I think I've confirmed this is a real issue now. music_app uses python-mock, but click-setup doesn't grab it.
<doanac> and its not in the base image
<kalikiana> can somebody checking what's wrong here? some "ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused" and other errors https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy-armhf/2947/console
<didrocks> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1234407
<t1mp> kalikiana: someone needs to put that cable back where it belongs!
<kalikiana> yeah that's what is looks like. the cleaning lady/ dude stepped on it
<kalikiana> I'm still waiting for the day where that is treated as a clearly internal error instead of a failure
<t1mp> I'm still waiting for the day where we can merge anything new into UITK trunk
<vila> kalikiana: I check cyclops-node09 after seeing that failure but couldn't reproduce :-/ Probably a lp transient failure but too long for the retries that are already in place
<cjwatson> doanac: it isn't python3?
<kalikiana> vila: so should I wait for now if it posts new results?
<doanac> cjwatson: i'm guessing no. I did an "apt-get install python-mock" and things work now
<vila> kalikiana: I just fired  a rebuild
<kalikiana> okay, thanks a bunch
<sergiusens> doanac, I have an MR that no one dares to approve :-?
<doanac> sergiusens: which one?
<sergiusens> doanac, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/click_testing_python_modules/+merge/189744
<sergiusens> doanac, I've been using it all along
<sergiusens> cjwatson, autopilot 1.3 isn't python3
<cjwatson> sucks to be you :-)
<sergiusens> cjwatson, autopilot 1.4 I think is, but that's T; and would also mean all the tests would need to be ported
<sergiusens> cjwatson, actually, it sucks to be balloons :-)
<cjwatson> wow I didn't want to look at that change
<doanac> sergiusens: that is quite the hack.
<plars> ogra_: didrocks: maybe I missed it, but is there an ETA on when 98 will be kicked off?
<sergiusens> doanac, yeah
<lool> plars: when location-service is in with meta update
<sergiusens> doanac, it says so on the MR
<plars> lool: ack
<ogra_> plars, waiting for location-service to make it to the archive ... then i can rebuild -meta, upload, have that go in and then i'll build
<ogra_> plars, 1-2h i'd say
<plars> ogra_: cool... sounds like we're getting a respin in a bit on the isos, so I may have some time to shift focus. Still trying to fill some gaps on the iso testing though
<doanac> sergiusens: any suggestions on how CI should manage this for now?
<doanac> should we just install python-mock manually after we provision?
<sergiusens> doanac, well plars was preinstalling them
<ogra_> plars, ah, k, i'll make sure you dont run out of work then :)
<plars> doanac: I thought sergiusens already took care of the python-mock dep in phablet-click-test-setup
<sergiusens> plars, well no one approves the MR ;-)
<doanac> plars, sergiusens: looks like a mis-communication
<doanac> plars: i think we should just manually install it for now
<sergiusens> plars, a gave it to you for review too :-)
<plars> doanac, sergiusens: but yes, if there are other deps we need, we can just add them in the prepare-autopilot-test step
<sergiusens> plars, and you said but doanac said just now
<plars> sergiusens: sorry, let me take a look
<sergiusens> plars, doanac the only bad thing about that route is that you don't get read only mode
<lool> Ok; going afk, hopefully for the evening, but I might pop back to check if anything urgent is needed
<sergiusens> doanac, tbh, as click, music app does not need python mock
<sergiusens> doanac, we could conditionally import
<doanac> sergiusens: should we try and patch music_app then?
<lool> ogra_: you're kicking the image I guess?
<ogra_> lool, yep, enjoy the evening
<sergiusens> doanac, one sec for that
<lool> Ok
<plars> sergiusens: are you talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/click_testing_python_modules/+merge/189744
<sergiusens> plars, yes
<plars> sergiusens: I don't seem to be on the list
<sergiusens> plars, oh, I asked you on irc
<plars> sergiusens: I guess I didn't see it, let me take a look now
 * sergiusens needs to afk for a bit
<plars> sergiusens, doanac: I don't see how that hack helps keep from being in rw mode... it's still going to need to be writable for extracting all that to the appropriate python paths, so is there really a big difference between that, and just installing the packages?
<thostr_> didrocks: can we try getting HUD into one of next landings?
<doanac> plars: i think that hack puts the python code under /home/phablet/autopilot
<doanac> plars: maybe we should save this and discuss at the end of our next meeting?
<doanac> sort of a related topic
<plars> doanac: ah, I think I missed where it moves it to target_dir
<rsalveti> jdstrand: hm, got the following when updating:
<rsalveti> ERROR: Could not parse click manifest. Skipping 'com.ubuntu.developer.dinko-metalac.sudoku-app_sudoku-app_1.0.133.json'
<rsalveti> after updating apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<rsalveti> known issue?
<ogra_> rsalveti, iirc the app naming is broken
<jdstrand> rsalveti: it is. sergiusens is working on it. basically the dev changed something in the click manifest that broke it
<rsalveti> right, cool
<didrocks> thostr_: the hud seems like a minimal fix right? Can't we want post V1?
<didrocks> like Friday
<Laney> can you guys unblock stuff?
<Laney> if so: ubuntu-touch-sounds would be nice
<Laney> it just adds a new sound
<plars> ev, doanac: are we having this call? or postponing until after the release?
<ev> jumping on now
<doanac> plars: sorry, got distracted reading the meeting notes :)
<rsalveti> lool: do we have a doc already for the -touch release notes?
<rsalveti> it might be good to start putting the known issues in there
<didrocks> Laney: done
<Laney> wesome
<Laney> ta
<didrocks> Laney: cyphermox and robru are around if you need a new system-settings kick
<didrocks> yw
<robru> hello
<Laney> would be nice
<robru> ok
<ogra_> === meta 1.094 uploaded ===
<robru> Laney, ok, building now
<Laney> ty
 * ogra_ is sad that we dont have a single acrually alarming ringtone ... none of the once we ship qualify as tones i would use (i want to be able to hear my phone in the next room if it rings, not spheric cuddle music)
<Laney> off for the evening now
<Laney> see you
<Laney> spheric cuddle music hahahaha
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i mean, the sounds are nice and all ... but not as ringtones
<sergiusens> plars, try my branch in read only mode
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I reverted
<sergiusens> jdstrand, next build will have the fix
<sergiusens> plars, it does solve the problem of not going to rw
 * jdstrand nods
<plars> sergiusens: we are still rw for now, even if we don't really change much or anything - I'm not sure we want to risk changing that at the last minute
<plars> sergiusens: doanac and I were just taking about it, and it seems the least invasive change for now would be to just require python-mock (on our side) before running those tests that need it. This is already done for some earlier click packages that needed other dependencies iirc
<plars> sergiusens: we should definitely still revisit going fully ro once everything goes to click, and we don't risk screwing up the results
<sergiusens> plars, well unity8 will never go to click, so we need to revise on that too
<sergiusens> plars, I think that branch I have does allow for testing unity8 in ro though
<doanac> plars: FYI - the branch  was merged: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/click_testing_python_modules/+merge/189744
<sergiusens> doanac, so let's get that in a landing asks
<robru> fginther, what is the status of upstream merger? is it enabled at least for lp:cordova-ubuntu-tests?
<fginther> robru, yes, it should be
<robru> fginther, ok, thanks
<ogra_> == image 98 building ==
<ralsina> lool: added a landing ask, row 214, it's in jfunk's bad bugs list for today
<robru> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153817043/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.qtorganizer5-eds_0.1.1%2B13.10.20131011-0~16~ubuntu13.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz this build failure is caused by the build environment being *raring* and not having new enough packages to satisfy dependencies. what would cause this? this package has built successfully before, implying that it was previously built on saucy
<robru> anybody have any ideas? ^^ fginther ogra_ lool
<ogra_> did someone do s/saucy/raring/ in debian/changelog ??
<fginther> robru, what PPA did the build?
<robru> fginther, ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<robru> fginther, this was from a daily_release jenkins job i kicked off earlier today
<fginther> robru, I don't get it, was raring somehow introduced into the daily_release job?
<robru> fginther, i have no idea.
<ogra_> == image 98 done  ==
<doanac> ev, plars, sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/unlock_screen/+merge/191268
<doanac> that should serve as a starting point we can discuss.
 * doanac heads to lunch
<lool> rsalveti: dont think so
<lool> robru: where is this failure *from*?
<lool> robru: I dont see any raring build records in ubuntu-unity/daily-build PPA
<robru> lool, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+build/5105118
<robru> brb
<lool> rsalveti: feel free to dump some notes in a google doc and send it to didrocks + asac + me?
<sergiusens> doanac, added comments
<lool> I'm going afk again, but the qtorganizer robru pointed at doesn't seem to be from cu2d:
<lool> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+recipebuild/559985
<lool> Recipe qtorganizer5-eds-daily for Ubuntu Core Apps Drivers
<lool> don't think we use recipes
<lool> ogra_: cool, /me upgrades
<lool> ogra_: ah but not imported yet
<lool> will try it in a few then
<robru> lool, oh, weird. i got that failure in an email shortly after kicking off a build in jenkins, got confused i guess
<lool> robru: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/All/job/cu2d-misc-saucy/ shows it prepared and built fine, and is ready to publish
 * lool &
<robru> lool, ok, still testing it before publishing. thx
<lool> new mir is really good!
<lool> got some keyboard issues at first with new image, now seems ok
<popey> lool: 97 or 98?
<lool> popey: 98 or whatever is latest
<lool> popey: just came up minutes ago
 * popey checks for updates
<popey> yay
<lool> yeah 98
 * popey installs
<popey> blimey, thats way faster
<popey> lool: try installing something big like Sleepy Time... Power saving kicks in, then if you go back to install it again, it takes ages to restart..
<vila> popey: eeeerk, insanely faster
<popey> vila: lool seeing bug 1239708 at all?
<ubot5> bug 1239708 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Welcome screen clock missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239708
<vila> popey: comment added, seen on 97
<popey> lool: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-match-all/+merge/191080  can that be added to landing asks please?
<t1mp> fginther: I see you aborted the last CI run here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ci-test/+merge/190906
<t1mp> fginther: do you have any idea why the other runs (not aborted) fail? We cannot find the problem.
<fginther> t1mp, I don't know the full story about why things are failing so often. (and sorry, I meant to restart that after image 98 was flashed)...
<fginther> t1mp, there appears to have been two problems...
<fginther> t1mp, turning on the screen has been unreliable for me. I think this is timing related. If the screen does not come on before the tests start, they all fail
<fginther> t1mp, the other problem I was seeing is that unity8 was crashing or restarting during the tests, this was also causing failures.
<fginther> t1mp, I have been working on changes to the test runner to work around the timing issues, but I've had bad luck. Testing with image 98 has been better, if I continue to see good results, I'll update the default testing
<t1mp> fginther: did something of that get fixed in image 98?
<t1mp> fginther: we cannot have any changes in ui-toolkit for some time now because the tests always fail. see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239646
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239646 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "CI fails most tests on UITK trunk" [Critical,In progress]
<popey> rsalveti: as lool isn't around, could you please add https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-match-all/+merge/191080 to asks?
<fginther> t1mp, unity8 has been running better the last few images, so I don't think that's a big issue anymore
<popey> welcome
<popey> i just asked ☻
<mhall119> \o/
<fginther> t1mp, have you had good test results when running the uitk tests by hand?
<mhall119> channel 106
<popey> will follow up with didrocks in the morning
<mhall119> thanks popey
<t1mp> fginther: I think they were working fine, but let me run it on a device myself now. I just installed the latest image and ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<t1mp> fginther: what was the command to run the autopilot tests that are executed by CI?
<fginther> t1mp, "autopilot run -v -o /tmp/${autopilot_results} -f xml $suite 2>&1 | tee /tmp/autopilot.log"
<t1mp> fginther: as user phablet?
<fginther> t1mp, suite would be ubuntuuitoolkit
<fginther> t1mp, yes
<fginther> t1mp, and make sure the display is on first
<t1mp> fginther: how is that ensured on jenkins?
<fginther> t1mp, heh, it's a best effort: "powerd-cli active &" and then "powerd-cli display on bright &" as root
<t1mp> fginther: running. so far it seems good.
<t1mp> fginther: the screen switches off during the tests. is that bad?
<fginther> t1mp, yes
<fginther> t1mp, I think the tests will all fail after that
<fginther> t1mp, I'll be interested in the results. My last test run with uitk and the runner modifications are here: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako-fjg/52/console
<fginther> t1mp, looks like two tests failed (ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.gallery.test_gallery.GenericTests.test_textfield_password and ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.test_emulators.TabsTestCase.test_switch_to_next_tab_from_last)
<fginther> t1mp, but then the device got hung up during package revert and I had to kill it
<robru> what the hell happened to calendar-app-autopilot? it's not in the PPA, not in distro, either. but Touch/Testing page references it and I have memories of running it last week.
<fginther> t1mp, gotta go out for about 2 hours, I'll give an update later as I keep working on this.
<t1mp> fginther: ok also fails. see my last comment at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ci-test/+merge/190906
<t1mp> I didn't analyze what goes wrong yet
<vila> t1mp: 'ProcessSearchError: Process exited with exit code: -11' IIUC, *something* is SIGSEVing, the log gives no clue...  (http://pad.lv/1239427 is about giving a bit more context) but if you can reproduce running a single test, you may be able to write a simpler test to reproduce ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1239427 in Autopilot "ProcessSearchError gives poor error message" [High,Triaged]
<vila> t1mp: this sounds like an integration test you can add to your own suite to better detect regressions in the future too
<t1mp> vila: actually the errors occur in setup, before the actual tests are run, so even an empty test would fail
<vila> t1mp: whatever code is in setUp can be put in a different test that is not using that setUp
<vila> and would get closer to the actual failure
<thomi> vila: I'm actually fixing that right now
<vila> thomi: \o/
<thomi> vila: the application under test is segfaulting
<thomi> that's the *something*
<vila> thomi: in 1.3 right ?
<thomi> veebers: yeah, but it'll likely need an SRU
<veebers> thomi: ?
<thomi> veebers: ?
<thomi> veebers: sorry
<thomi> vila: ^^
<vila> veebers: he meant vila I think ;)
<veebers> thomi: no worries ^_^
<thomi> I can communicate with, at most 26 people... one for each letter of the alphabet
<vila> an SRU so we can make tests pass, said tests needed to pass to land.. err wait
<thomi> you two are just 'v<TAB>' to me
<t1mp> thomi:  you and I can communicate, but other people cannot communicate with both of us at the same time, right? ;)
<vila> thomi: some irc clients handle that based on the latest speaker ;)
<thomi> vila: well, it won't make any more tests pass, it'll just make the exception more informative
<t1mp> thomi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239646/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239646 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "CI fails most tests on UITK trunk" [Critical,In progress]
<vila> thomi: right but t1mp could then dig faster in the right direction, either the app is his or one it depends on or ... something ;)
<t1mp> thomi: I don't know if that helps. doesn't say much to me
<thomi> vila: t1mp: qmlscene is segfaulting
<thomi> *that's* the problem
<thomi> maybe run it under gdb or something and see what the problem is?
<t1mp> vila: it is not an app, but ubuntu-ui-toolkit. since I came back from my holidays all jenkins tests fail so we cannot merge anything
<vila> t1mp: your tests used to pass using/providing some resources either your code or your tests needs to be updated to take changes in one of these resources into account
<t1mp> vila: we're trying to figure out what changed
<vila> t1mp: switch to mir ?
<t1mp> vila: yeah that's a big change :) to be more specific, we are trying to figure out how that change affects our tests
<vila> t1mp: they crash :)
<t1mp> vila: good. you know as much as we do now :)
<vila> t1mp: joke aside, the simplest test that leads to the scratch will help everybody, since yours are crashing in the setUp, you're already close
<vila> *crash
<vila> where the hell is that freudian slip coming from ?
<t1mp> wow. some times I unlock the phone, I see a big white square on the welcome screen and after that the device works really slow
<t1mp> +when
<t1mp> vila: perhaps you are itchy ;)
<vila> t1mp: I'm EOD, passing around and don't have a reproducing setup :-/
<t1mp> vila: I'm way past EOD ;)
<t1mp> hmm.. $ qmlscene ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.qml segfaults on my device
<t1mp> how come the apps that use the UITK work :s
<vila> t1mp: here we go ! That should allow you to re-assign bug #1239646 no ?
<ubot5> bug 1239646 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "CI fails most tests on UITK trunk" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239646
<t1mp> vila: re-assign? to who?
<vila> t1mp: well, re-assign or at least discuss with whoever is responsible of qmlscene and can help diagnose the crash ?
<rsalveti> lool: we got a big regression with 98, phone is not up after boot
<rsalveti> lool: we're fixing that and would need to trigger a new build after that
<rsalveti> so we can have more people testing the faster mir image
<t1mp> vila: but yeah it brings us closer at least :)
<t1mp> vila: I have no idea who is responsible for qmlscene that I could assign the bug to
<vila> t1mp: yeah, that's the idea, reduce the scope, it may be that your tests triggers a side-effect in qmlscene that is not encountered elsewhere
<vila> t1mp: dunno who is responsible for qmlscene either
<t1mp> vila: yes some apps are running on the device apparently. so qmlscene does not *always* crash
<vila> fginther, lool, ogra_ ^
<vila> grr
<vila> fginther, lool, ogra_ : who is responsible for diagnosing a crash in qmlscene ? t1mp can crash it with $ qmlscene ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.qml
<t1mp> wow, qmlscene without parameters also segfaults for me
 * vila really off
<t1mp> vila: have a nice evenign
<t1mp> I can help a bit if I can do it very soon. 11pm here, getting sleepy
<vila> t1mp: thanks, happy hunting !
<t1mp> vila: thank you :)
<nik90> @ci
<josepht> nik90: how can we help?
<plars> asac, lool: I'm rerunning unity8 on mako now, it only had 1 failure this run bug maguro (!) had no failures except systemsettle, which isn't too surprising on this build
<plars> so... hopefully
<plars> seen a few other cases of new things going to 0 failures
<plars> mediaplayer seems to have gained a fail, on both maguro and mako
<rsalveti> plars: hm, let me check that
<rsalveti> plars: phone is broken with 98
<plars> rsalveti: :(
<plars> rsalveti: what broke it? I haven't installed locally yet
<rsalveti> plars: ubuntu-touch-session changes
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/session-manager-touch/ofono-setup-started-dbus/+merge/191295
<rsalveti> we're testing that now
<plars> doanac: I think we need to just add the dep for python-mock on music-app for now, at least until the phablet-tools changes propagate. You ok with that?
<nik90> josepht: sry, I thought @ci would list the commands or something..
<doanac> plars: yeah. makes sense
<josepht> nik90: no worries
<ogra_> plars, we'll do an emergency respin after that landed so people have working phones over night
<plars> ogra_: ack
<plars> doanac: https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/ubuntu-test-cases/add-python-mock/+merge/191296
<doanac> plars: +1'd
<plars> doanac: ok, I'm going to try giving back music-app then
<plars> on mako at least... see how it goes
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> maliit crashes everywhere ...
<cyphermox> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> cyphermox, yes ?
<cyphermox> maliit> ubuntu-keyboard (0.99.trunk.phablet2+13.10.20131015.2-0ubuntu1) saucy; urgency=low ?
<ogra_> cyphermox, its an upstart issue ... see landing 242
<ogra_> maliit currently starts to early
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> well I'm having enough problems with ubuntu-keyboard that I'm not confident with releasing it
<cyphermox> for instance, when you swipe it away a few times (or perhaps just one) it doesn't want to come back again
<ogra_> oh, fun
<cyphermox> yeah.
<cyphermox> trading 4 quarters for a dollar :)
<ogra_> haha
<rsalveti> triggering new build, with the phone fix
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-10-16
<thomi> @ci: I'm seeing some errors in the CI jobs for this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/1.3-fix-processsearcherror/+merge/191312
<thomi> specifically: "ERROR:pbuilderjenkins:Could not execute hook: H05set_package_version"
<thomi> any ideas?
<thomi> fginther: still around?
<fginther> thomi, for a moment
<fginther> looking
<thomi> thanks. Does the '@ci' thing actually do anything?
<fginther> thomi, I don't know what it's supposed to do :-)
<thomi> ahhh. ok then.
<fginther> thomi, the failures were both caused by bzr branch failing. I restarted the job and it's working now
<thomi> fginther: thanks.
<thomi> it'd be awesome if that happened automatically :-/
<asac> o/
<asac> didrocks: where is that udev landing ask?
<asac> xnox: do you know where the fix for the udev event spam on maguro is?
<didrocks> asac: I don't remember seeing ogra_ filing one before it was ready
 * asac remembers taht someone said yesterday that it is ready
<asac> but lets check with xnox ... maybe that was a dream
<Saviq> lool, hey, you filed a bug about utah truncating .crash files did you not?
<ogra_> asac, not uploaded afaik
<asac> ogra_: why?
<asac> do you know?
<ogra_> asac, SRU process ?
<ogra_> lets ask xnox, i definitely didnt see an upload last night for it
<ogra_> (and am uü since <10min)
<ogra_> *up
<asac> well, i hoped for a heads up
<asac> ogra_: isnt xnox in EURO timezone? e.g. is he on soon?
<ogra_> london
<lool> Hi
<lool> so there is a regression?
<lool> Saviq: I did not file a bug; let me check if Steve did
<lool> didrocks: did you see the request to kick another image with session fix?
<Saviq> lool, if not, we should - and one more about collecting all the .crashes, not just one per project
<lool> ah yes, 99 is out
<Saviq> we only have one image to go now, we should be careful ;D
<lool> Saviq: there are two sdes
<lool> Saviq: one is apport itself
<lool> Saviq: the other is lab infra
<lool> Saviq: do you know where to file bugs on latter?
<Saviq> lool, no idea :/
<didrocks> lool: you mean rsalveti's one?
<didrocks> (image 99?)
<lool> yes
<lool> yes
<didrocks> yeah, excellent to get an email with the info :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<lool> oh this was still done yesterday http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131015.2.changes
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> yes
<Saviq> lool, didrocks can you guys please kick https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/unity8/latestsnapshot-7.83+13.10.20131015.4-0ubuntu1/+merge/191184 ?
<ogra_> it was with my permission, i'll take all the blame, sorry for not mailing
<didrocks> lool: do you know how to do that? ^
<didrocks> ogra_: I got an email from Ricardo
<didrocks> so perfect :)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> cool
 * ogra_ is up since a few mins only 
<xnox> ogra_: nah, failed testing. filters all udev events which is not nice.
<ogra_> havent read mail yet
<didrocks> ;)
<ogra_> xnox, hmm, but that could definitely gain us a lot of performance ... we couls just revivew hotplug.sh then :)
<ogra_> *could
<ogra_> *revive
<ogra_> *sigh*
<lool> didrocks: yes
<ogra_> asac, ^^^ no udevd fix
<ev> thomi, fginther: '@ci' is not supposed to be wired to the bot, but I haven't been bothered enough by it yet to fix it myself
<lool> Saviq: building
 * ev goes back to conferencing
<Saviq> lool, thanks
<asac> xnox: what exactly happened?
<didrocks> ev: oh right, you are at a conference! emailing you then with 2 top priorities
<didrocks> ev: do you know who can fix to get autopilot-intel back on?
<didrocks> this is blocking us
<ev> didrocks: is this a downed machine? How badly is it blocking you / what is it blocking?
<didrocks> ev: we have to click to stop all jobs hanging and disregard testing
<didrocks> ev: tried myself to reboot the machine by CDU, no chance
<didrocks> ev: do you know if retoaded put the nagios in place as discussed last week?
<ev> didrocks: He has munin set up. I'm not aware of any nagios checks (though I have plans to start adding them in)
<ev> nagios wont really help us resolve this though
<asac> ev: it basically blocks validating all desktop related package validation i believe
<didrocks> ev: ok, so who can work on the autopilot-intel machine today?
<didrocks> asac: touch as well
<asac> rfowler and retoaded... send them an SMS so they know there is urgency
<ev> didrocks, asac: we could wake Rick up
<didrocks> and all the jobs are hanging
<didrocks> we need to restart them by hand
<ev> yes, indeed
<ev> I'll take care of that now
<didrocks> thanks ev :)
<ev> sure thing!
<xnox> asac: udevd daemon needs to learn how to ignore the VSYNC events spam from omapfb. To even avoid wake ups, pitti and I tried to work on the socket filter within udevd, but at the moment it filters out everything.
<asac> ev: i guess we might want to even consider calling him :)
<didrocks> ev: for the less urgent one, i'll email you so that you can get to the conference
<ev> this sprint is such poor timing :-/
<ev> right, stepping out
<asac> poor rfowler
<lool> so why cant the nvidia machine run them?
<asac> lool: because it was agreed at some point that not regressing on intel is key
<asac> we can relax that requirement and hope that we dont do anything bad there, but... :)
<lool> well in my experience one of the two is often down
<didrocks> ogra_: coming?
<lool> it's important for desktop stuff that we test on both
<lool> not for touch stuff though
<rfowler> ev: ping
<ev> rfowler: pong
<ev> rfowler: didrocks can give you more details of whats going on
<ev> rfowler: thanks for coming in at such a terrible hour
<didrocks> ev: rfowler: so dx-autopilot-intel don't answer to ping
<didrocks> (and the jenkins node isn't started)
<vila> rfowler: ds-autopilot-intel seems dead and can't be restarted even when power-cycling from the cdu
<didrocks> yeah, restarting from the cdu didn't help
<vila> rfowler: this blocks autopilot tests for desktop and is blocking landings
<ogra_> Saviq, i dont see the sigstop fix in there
<rfowler> 4:30 am
<vila> rfowler: :-/
 * rfowler face in palm
<rfowler> :)
<rfowler> didrocks: was it running before?
<didrocks> rfowler: yes, it's running continously
<Saviq> ogra_, not merged yet
<ogra_> Saviq, can you please ?
<Saviq> ogra_, can't, yet - not in mir trunk
<Saviq> ogra_, we need to land all three in concert
<ogra_> we need it to fix all the crashing maliit tests
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> ok
<Saviq> ogra_, should happen around 3pm our time when kgunn's here to ACK a release of Mir
<ogra_> Saviq, ok, it needs to land today at some point :)
<vila> rfowler: hold on ! It's back
<vila> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> \o/
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, I'm making sure it will
<asac> cjwatson: hi
<asac> cjwatson: we have some questions how to handle packages that might go to saucy-updates etc. in the CI standup
<asac> cjwatson: if you have 3 minutes time to talk about that feel free to join... otherwise chat with didrocks
<asac> and discuss details how to go about things
<rfowler> vila: omg
<rfowler> vila: soo... what was the deal?
<ev> tracking here: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/IncidentLog/2013-10-16
<cjwatson> asac: be there in a minute, just got to London
<vila> rfowler: sorry about the trouble, I have no idea what happened, I power-cycled it via the cdu as didrocks said he did, he may give more details after the ho
<didrocks> vila: rfowler: I tried it once, giving 30 minutes between the try
<didrocks> (to ping it)
<ev> vila, didrocks: we sure this is back up and running?
<rfowler> didrocks: and you got on the kvm to see if it got stuck at grub right?
<ev> is there anything you can do to confirm with some certainty
<rfowler> ev: i'm sitting in a shell on the machine
<vila> ev: looking at syslog and munin
<didrocks> rfowler: I don't really know how to use the kvm (never tried)
<sil2100> didrocks: unity8 testing looks good, manual testing as well - I'll publish qtubuntu if you don't mind
<didrocks> sil2100: please do :)
<ev> rfowler: excellent (for certain definitions)
<rfowler> didrocks: good time to learn :)
<didrocks> rfowler: leading a meeting, but yeah :)
<didrocks> vila: is the jenkins node up?
<vila> didrocks: yes, I waited for that before telling rfowler to hold on
<ev> rfowler: please feel free to go back to bed and sleep in. :) Sorry for waking you up, but it did seem like we were very much stuck.
<ev> vila, didrocks: can you please fill out some more details of what went wrong here in the incident report
<rfowler> didrocks: what probably happened is you cut power and booted and it got stuck at the grub and needed manual input... which you could have done from the kvm
<ev> and your thoughts for the successes, problems, and recommendations sections
<rfowler> ev: no problem
<ev> rfowler: if you have opinions for those sections, please feel free to fill them out at a more reasonable hour
<ev> I want to make sure we don't end up here again
<didrocks> rfowler: more than possible, ok, got it, thanks agian!
<didrocks> ev: I think we need to spread the knowledge in people from your team, but that's a discussion for later
<didrocks> thanks vila, rfowler, ev
<ev> didrocks: please add that to the incident report
<ev> but I definitely agree :)
<didrocks> ev: will do, when I have more time
<ev> thanks guys!
<ev> understood
<rfowler> didrocks: i'll show you how to use it later
<didrocks> thanks rfowler
<didrocks> (even if my gut feeling is that people from CI should handle that, not the landing side)
<rfowler> didrocks: you're right but it's helpful for you to be able to check thing like this too
<didrocks> yep
<vila> bunch of Oct 16 04:57:18 dx-autopilot-intel kernel: [63563.604695] [drm:i915_hangcheck_el
<vila> apsed] *ERROR* stuck on render ring
<vila>  in syslog
<sil2100> Damn, what happened that Mir is so fast on mako right now?!
<sil2100> I even started wondering if I don't have SF running, but no..!
<sil2100> Fast
<veebers> didrocks: hey this may be a very silly question, what's the easiest way for me to tell when a specific revno of trunk for a project will be released in an image?
<ogra_> sil2100, damn,. fix it !
<veebers> i.e. I would like to know when this merge will be available: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/ubuntu-keyboard/update_autopilot_emulators/+merge/190319
<didrocks> veebers: there is a landing ask for it (ubuntu-keyboard), you will see on the spreadsheet when/if it landed
<sil2100> ogra_: on it...!
<didrocks> veebers: do you have specific AP tests that are failing?
<didrocks> sil2100: the Mir perf fixes I mentionned yesterday
<veebers> didrocks: with the current image all the ubuntu_keyboard test are failing as that MR updates them to use updates int he keyboard itself
<didrocks> veebers: see the landing ask, robru reported that AP tests are still failing with it
<vila> ev, didrocks: see https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/IncidentLog/2013-10-16 no trace of 2 power-cyclings, only one, mine. But the jenkins master/slave connection was broken, rebooting restored it but it could have been restored more simply (see playbook)
<veebers> didrocks: ok, next silly Q :-) can you link me to the landing ask please?
<veebers> I grabbed the autopilot tests from trunk and ran them on my device and they all pass for me
<didrocks> veebers: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=0
<didrocks> veebers: see line 259 (req 240)
<veebers> didrocks: awesome, much appreciated
<didrocks> check the comments
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> vila: are you sure? I did one quite early
<didrocks> where do you see no trace of 2 power cyclings?
<vila> didrocks: that's what I want to clarify with you after meeting
<vila> didrocks: syslog clearly shows a single reboot this morning, when did you do yours ?
<didrocks> I guess near 8am
<didrocks> so 6 UTC
<vila> didrocks: then we should understand what you did because this does not appear in syslog
<kalikiana> in the latest image I have no osk anymore… is that a known bug?
<sil2100> Hey guys, I still see no mediaplayer app in the scope nor when doing an explicit search - is that normal?
<lool> sil2100: search failing is normal
<lool> sil2100: I also remember it redisappeared, I pinged some people and I didnt find why
<didrocks> vila: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244724/
<lool> sil2100: so might be worth double-checking
<sil2100> lool: ok, thought it got fixed in the meantime, will double check
<didrocks> Oct 16 04:57:23 dx-autopilot-intel kernel: [63569.615422] [drm:i915_set_reset_status] *ERROR* render ring hung flushing bo (0x4990a000 ctx 1) at 0x5c
<didrocks> last message logged ^
<didrocks> Oct 16 08:25:53 dx-autopilot-intel kernel: imklog 5.8.11, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<didrocks> thostr_: around?
<thostr_> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> thostr_: so, for indicator-bluetooth, we need now to follow the SRU process
<thostr_> didrocks: :(
<didrocks> thostr_: meaning, having bugs that follow the SRU rules with test cases, regression potential and so on
<didrocks> thostr_: this is for all components that are common between desktop and touch
<didrocks> thostr_: can you fix the bugs for indicator-bluetooth? (I think you will have the same with indicator-datetime)
<didrocks> I'm testing those meanwhile
<thostr_> didrocks: me, personally?
<didrocks> thostr_: well, you or the developer
<thostr_> where are the sru rules?
<didrocks> the requester of the landing
<didrocks> thostr_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?action=show&redirect=StableReleaseUpdate#Procedure
<thostr_> but does that mean we cannot get bluetooth landed any more for 13.10?
<didrocks> thostr_: you can assess the impact on desktop as well
<didrocks> thostr_: if you do that, we can get it for the touch image
<thostr_> ok, will do
<didrocks> basically, after my testing, it will just pend on the bug following the procedure
<didrocks> keep me posted
<didrocks> thostr_: from my testing, then, it's a +1 as soon as you are ready
<didrocks> lool: did you post deferred? I think we don't know for code that are not in trunk then, do we?
<didrocks> (on the landing asks)
<didrocks> or maybe it's asac?
<lool> didrocks: I marked deferred the things which were for Friday
<lool> so that we could quickly skip over them today
<didrocks> lool: but some didn't even get the code ready in trunk and we lost this info
<lool> hmm which one?
<didrocks> well, I don't remember, but some for sure
<didrocks> grumph, /me look at the snapshots
<lool> didrocks: the one with issues dont have "Friday" and have a red comment on the right
<lool> didrocks: Note that I've updated the unity-mir one with Code ready now
<lool> the MPs are both in
<lool> I dont know whether we want it
<didrocks> ok, so unity-mir was waiting, not anymore then
<didrocks> the others were waiting on upstream feedback
<didrocks> but ok, we do have this red on the right for those
<didrocks> Saviq: seems like the tests for https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/unity8/latestsnapshot-7.83+13.10.20131015.4-0ubuntu1/+merge/191184 failed, did you have a look?
<didrocks> seems it can't even install the version
<Saviq> didrocks, ,mediumtests-touch are broken for us still
<Saviq> didrocks, the qml tests is flaky
<didrocks> Saviq: do you mind pushing it manually? if you want an additional unity8 landing, it will be needed
<thostr_> didrocks: check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1227106
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227106 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu Saucy) "indicator-datetime menu buttons do nothing" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Saviq> didrocks, hmm mediumtests-saucy should pass, let me see
<didrocks> thostr_: you need to subscribe ubuntu-sru team, otherwise perfect!
<didrocks> thostr_: please do the same for indicator-bluetooth :)
<didrocks> Saviq: we have failures on the dashboard as well
<Saviq> didrocks, either way, yes will merge
<thostr_> didrocks: done
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks
<didrocks> thostr_: great! tell me for indicator-bluetooth and I'll try to get that one in :)
<thostr_> didrocks: yes, working on it
<Saviq> didrocks, those are unity8 crashes that we don't know much about yet - need to get proper .crash files out of there - locally we didn't get anywhere
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, thanks for having a look at them :)
<didrocks> Saviq: tell me once merged, I want to get unity8 built for testing with the setcap thing
<Saviq> didrocks, k
<thostr_> didrocks: here's the bt one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1230275
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230275 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth cannot be switched on/off on Nexus 4 (rfkill issues)" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> thostr_: I'm nomating for series
<thostr_> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> thostr_: the second one is ready?
 * didrocks wants to poke the release team before being afk
<didrocks> sil2100: everything's fine? good progress on indicator-datetime?
<didrocks> Saviq: if you can't, do you mind if I merge the changelog myself?
<didrocks> Saviq: I want to kick the unity8 rebuild asap
<Saviq> didrocks, kicking now
<didrocks> ok, thanks
<Saviq> didrocks, should be there in 3
<didrocks> greatness!
<lool> so system-image still has some issues when stopping wifi when download was paused
<didrocks> lool: with latest ubuntu-download-manager?
<lool> but seems to cope with losing active wifi connection and gaining it while downloading
<lool> download stopped then resumed by itself
<lool> didrocks: yup
<lool> and pause/resume works
<lool> so net improvement
<didrocks> ok, so yeah, improvement :)
<lool> trying the timeout thing now
<lool> as this one is annoying
<didrocks> right
<lool> will be back in 10mn to check this one
<didrocks> ok, thanks! :)
<didrocks> popey: ogra_: btw, did you promote image 99?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> should i ?
<didrocks> if your tests are good, please do :)
<ogra_> lets keep up the suspense before release ;)
<didrocks> (on maguro)
<didrocks> ogra_: well, we'll either have 99, 100 or 101 ;)
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> so let's promote 99 now ;)
<ogra_> i would say lets promote the release image on release day
<ogra_> and pick out of the three tomorrow
<didrocks> well, no need to potentially retain the nice fixes on image 98 ;)
<didrocks> I'm sure we'll have another image to promote
<ogra_> ok
 * didrocks really confidents with what we have
<popey> can someone try weather app?
<ogra_> let me finish the test i'm doing atmn and i'll do some call tests on maguro
<didrocks> ogra_: not related, but I merged req 242 with 255
<didrocks> ok, thanks!
<ogra_> didrocks, uh
<didrocks> popey: no weather data for lyon…
<popey> hmm
<ogra_> didrocks, ok, sounds risky ... as the oom stuff is very intrusive while the sigstop one is trivial
<didrocks> ogra_: they are in trunk already
<ogra_> ah, k
<didrocks> ogra_: would have been good to not have it
<didrocks> (in trunk)
<didrocks> ogra_: let's all test it, ok?
<didrocks> if we see too many issues, we'll back the oom stuff out
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> popey: same with paris, seems it's a small unknown city :)
<popey> yeah, same here
<popey> looking to see if it's an upstream api issue
<cjwatson> So is this indicator-bluetooth change one of the things you want for touch but not desktop?
<cjwatson> in unapproved
 * ogra_ is happy he lives in a province city then :)
<popey> http://api.openweathermap.org/data/2.5/
<didrocks> cjwatson: right, I was waiting on thostr_ to complete the SRU process for the second bug before pinging you
<didrocks> cjwatson: we'll have indicator-datetime later on (this bug is already ready)
<didrocks> popey: well, that can explain :p
<didrocks> popey: their whole site is unreachable
<popey> good
<popey> ⍨
<popey> http://api.openweathermap.org/data/2.5/weather?q=London,uk
<popey> works
<cjwatson> didrocks: so, somebody still needs to test this on desktop ASAP, so that we can respin desktop if we need to
<popey> http://api.openweathermap.org/data/2.5/weather?q=Paris,fr
<cjwatson> didrocks: and we're going to defer this from -updates a bit because we haven't done the desktop respins yet
<didrocks> cjwatson: oh, let me do it
<didrocks> one sec
<cjwatson> didrocks: however, as infinity suggested, if there's an emergency respin we can always temporarily delete it from -updates and then copy it back in :-)
<didrocks> cjwatson: right, but let me test it quickly first on the desktop (the code isn't impacting normally, but you know…)
 * didrocks apt-get update is taking ages today
<didrocks> ok, let's download from the ppa
 * didrocks restarts, one sec
<didrocks> hum, seems I can't turn on the bluetooth again (but even with previous version and in g-c-c)
<didrocks> on the desktop
<didrocks> lool: do you have one minute for testing this one your desktop?
<didrocks> (if your bluetooth works here)
 * didrocks will debug that calmy later
<didrocks> waow, I had to power off/on the switch while the session started
<didrocks> ok, let's upgrade now
<didrocks> cjwatson: +1 on the desktop, playing with disabling/enabling works well here
<didrocks> (and changing visibility status)
<didrocks> ok, unity8 rebuild started
<cjwatson> didrocks: ok, so we could just put this in saucy rather than saucy-updates?
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, it should be fine
<cjwatson> indicator-datetime won't make it, probably, but this could
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'm waiting on sil2100's feedback
<didrocks> (for datetime)
<cjwatson> It might just be physically too late
<cjwatson> For desktop
<didrocks> no worry in that case, -updates is really fine IMHO
<didrocks> thostr_: 2 things on indicator-datetime
<didrocks> thostr_: you missed one bug to follow the SRU process: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1238043
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238043 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime-service is opening /etc/localtime every 5 seconds even on a totally "idle" system" [Medium,In progress]
<didrocks> thostr_: and https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/use-mobile-alarm-icon/+merge/191091 needs to ensure it only impact ubuntu touch, not desktop
<didrocks> (writing that in one of the 2 bug reports would help)
<didrocks> ogra_: Saviq: who is getting that merged? https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/raise-sigstop/+merge/191212 (if we want to have it tested for image 100 as well)
<Saviq> didrocks, I am
<didrocks> ok, great!
 * ogra_ will happily test once we have debs
<Saviq> didrocks, we need mir released for that too
<Saviq> didrocks, er... merged, first, too
<Saviq> didrocks, when's image 100?
<didrocks> Saviq: isn't unity-mir?
<Saviq> didrocks, that as well
<didrocks> what about mir?
<Saviq> didrocks, we need to pull dev into trunk and release
<didrocks> Saviq: there is no ABI breakage at least?
<Saviq> didrocks, there is
<didrocks> ok, no chance to get in now I guess
<didrocks> before Friday
<didrocks> Saviq: so please don't merge the unity8 side
<Saviq> didrocks, I won't, not before everything's in
<didrocks> ogra_: asac: FYI ^ (we won't have the sigstop thing before Friday because of mir ABI breakage)
<ogra_> didrocks, that means we will release with massive maliit crashers
 * ogra_ thinks thats a critical one 
<didrocks> ogra_: well, the ABI breakage means a complex operation (once again)
<didrocks> and I'm unsure about the release team feeling about that one (at least, it's not seeded)
<didrocks> cjwatson: infinity: wdyt? ^
<cjwatson> nervous
<didrocks> Saviq: is there any way to get a fix without an ABI break?
<ogra_> well, we need to do something about maliit ... we could add sleeps to the upstart job, but that will be racy
<didrocks> even if it's not "the right long term solution"
<cjwatson> well, let's see
<Saviq> didrocks, not from our PoV
<cjwatson> IIRC none of the packages are on any other images?
<ogra_> (and i'm not sure maliit is the only thing suffering by mir sockets not being available, it is just the obvious one)
<Saviq> didrocks, we don't know when Mir is ready without the ABI break
<cjwatson> So maybe you can get away with it
<didrocks> cjwatson: none, it's just a build-dep on xorg
<cjwatson> Where's the mir diff?
<didrocks> Saviq: ? ^
<Saviq> ogra_, it is, nothing else starts so early
<didrocks> ogra_: it's just amazing that we still have ABI breakage on this project at that point
<ogra_> Saviq, k
<Saviq> didrocks, we'll have many more, don't you worry
<ogra_> didrocks, well, thats how rolling releases work i guess :P
<Saviq> didrocks, that's mirserver, mind you
<didrocks> ogra_: rolling release has nothing to do with ABI stability :p
<cjwatson> Is this https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/mir/server-started-notification/+merge/191134 ?
<ogra_> didrocks, but with covering the user from it ;)
<ogra_> it= instability indeed
<didrocks> Saviq: is the branch cjwatson pointed the right one? ^
<cjwatson> Surely we have enough experience in this company to make changes in ways that avoid breaking ABI.  If glibc can manage it then so can you :-P
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'm afraid because they always merge from their https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/development-branch to trunk
<cjwatson> (OK, C++ is harder)
<asac> Saviq: so can you please check if we can get this done without ABI breakage?
<cjwatson> I'm not attempting to block this right now, for clarity
<asac> i dont know what it is, but i feel the abi breakage is partly due to us trying to also do cleanups and so on
<Saviq> asac, we know we can
<cjwatson> I just think this is something that the Mir team needs to get better at
<asac> Saviq: cool, then do that. thanks
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<Saviq> ogra_, will you add the sleep?
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> i can try, it will still be racy though
<ogra_> but at least not each single test will fail
<cjwatson> "don't know when Mir is ready without the ABI break" - it's clear that you need an *extension*, but ABI additions aren't breaks, it's only by "cleaning up" old interfaces that you break things ...
<asac> right
<Saviq> ogra_, the socket is ready within a second of startup
<asac> well, there is C++ struct size things i think
<Saviq> ogra_, sure it's not the correct solution
<didrocks> cjwatson: fully agreeing with you
<Saviq> ogra_, and it will be racy - but will result in less .crash files
<Saviq> didrocks, we've a fix for bug #1227339
<ubot5> bug 1227339 in unity8 (Ubuntu Saucy) "The OSK hides when notification appears in all apps" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227339
<ogra_> Saviq, ok i'll try with a 2sec sleep then ... if that doesnt producs a crash file in ... say  ... 20 reboots pon each phone i'll land that
<cjwatson> asac: If you aren't careful, indeed
<ogra_> *produce
<Saviq> ogra_, +1
<Saviq> ogra_, enough to "initctl restart unity8" 20 times probably
<Saviq> didrocks, that involves unity8 and unity-notifications patches - could that land still?
<ogra_> well i want it to do a full boot at least a few times
<didrocks> Saviq: seems a good one to get, I'm looking at the diff, one sec
<ogra_> it might be slower on boot than when everything runs already
<Saviq> didrocks, not totally pretty
<Saviq> didrocks, but gets us towards a needed goal anyway
<Saviq> didrocks, is a bug in Qt actually
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, seems hackish ;) but it doesn't seem to worrysome
<Saviq> didrocks, TBH it really isn't :D
<didrocks> Saviq: can you file a landing asks so that we remember to test it? (please land it)
<Saviq> didrocks, will do
<Saviq> didrocks, we need that placeholder for volume up/down etc. on desktop
<Saviq> just didn't need it on phone, but it does help with the issue
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, makes sense
 * Saviq goes to test it
<didrocks> ogra_: due to the discussion above, I'm splitting again the 2 requests, let's test unity8 with what we have now (so oom, but not the sigstop yet)
<ogra_> yes please
<didrocks> sil2100: still didn't see my various ping? ;)
<ogra_> the hack will go into ubuntu-touch-session
<asac> hack + u-t-s == take extra care :)
<ogra_> it has to manage 20 reboots without crash :)
<ogra_> Saviq, sleep 2 is definitely not enough
<ogra_> i get no crashes at all ... but i also dont get any OSK
<Saviq> ogra_, ok
<Saviq> ogra_, huh, anything in ~/.cache/upstart/maliit-server.log ?
<ogra_> error: empty dic file
<ogra_> Hash Manager Error : 2
<ogra_> WARNING: file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/OrientationHelper.qml:100: ReferenceError: window is not defined
 * ogra_ changes to sleep 5
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /var/crash/
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ps ax|grep maliit
<ogra_>  2146 pts/3    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto maliit
<ogra_> hrm
<ogra_> even 5 sec doesnt seem to help
<ogra_> GRRR
 * ogra_ fixes the typo in his change and starts over
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /var/crash/
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ps ax|grep maliit
<ogra_>  1813 ?        Ssl    0:01 maliit-server
<ogra_> ah, so much better
<didrocks> ogra_: how many seconds?
<rfowler> dam... couldn't go back to sleep
<ogra_> didrocks, 2
<lool> didrocks: what is it I should test on desktop?
<lool> was lunching
<didrocks> ogra_: for your sleep?
<ogra_> didrocks,  i typoed ... "per-start script"
<didrocks> lool: no worry, done, past ;)
<ogra_> with that fixed it look ok
<didrocks> great!
<rfowler> didrocks: let me know when you have a second and I'll show you the kvm
<ogra_> for i in $(seq 1 20); do adb wait-for-device && sleep 40 && adb shell ls -al /var/crash/ && adb shell ps ax | grep maliit-server | grep -v grep && adb shell reboot; done
<lool> system-image still has the bug where you cant apply the update when it times out and suicides; not a regression, and wasn't marked fix committed, so all expected
<ogra_> thats my test :)
<lool> now testing click downloads
<didrocks> rfowler: TBH, I think this will be a Friday thing if possible
<didrocks> rfowler: we still have a lot of things to land
<didrocks> rfowler: but maybe you can show it to vila?
<rfowler> didrocks: i know... i said when you have a second
<rfowler> didrocks: doesn't have to be today
<rfowler> didrocks: i guess I assumed vila knew already
<didrocks> rfowler: not sure, I think he talked about java not working for him
<rfowler> didrocks: ya i know... that's what everyone's problem with it is
<thostr_> didrocks: added the third bug
<thostr_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1238043
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238043 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime-service is opening /etc/localtime every 5 seconds even on a totally "idle" system" [Medium,In progress]
<thostr_> however, all three sru bugs are not mobile only as those indicators are converged
<didrocks> thostr_: so, it means that the indicator will change on the desktop as well?
<didrocks> (the icon)
<didrocks> or this icon isn't shown on desktop?
<thostr_> didrocks: let me read the diffs quickly
<thostr_> didrocks: yes, the icon fix is for phone only
<thostr_> didrocks: I added this info to sru
<didrocks> thostr_: excellent, thanks a lot :)
 * didrocks adds nomination to the second bug
<didrocks> and subscribing ubuntu-sru
<lool> didrocks: so I could download and install clicks
<lool> downloads are annoyingly slow for clicks
<lool> often I press install a bunch of times and the download itself seems slow
<lool> but it doens't seem to relate to logic changes we've made to download manager
<lool> either wifi is poor or server side is slow
<lool> didrocks: I'm going to push ubuntu-download-manager and hint system-image and ubuntu-download-manager
<lool> == Publishing ubuntu-download-manager (click-package stack) ==
<didrocks> sounds good to me, thanks lool :)
<didrocks> lool: are you free to help on the oom killer fix?
<lool> didrocks: what's the issue?
<didrocks> (unity-mir + unity8)
<didrocks> lool: oh, no issue, just testing now that they are built
<lool> I can try
<didrocks> lool: req 255
<lool> do we have testing instructions?
<didrocks> lool: I would say that we need to dogfood and running all AP tests
<didrocks> I'm running the unity8 ones right now
<didrocks> let's write what we are testing
<sil2100> didrocks: didn't scroll back enough, now I see there were more pings
<sil2100> didrocks: on mediaplayer I'm encountering a crash on switching-to-shell it seems, poking upstream still
<didrocks> sil2100: more scrollback? you didn't ping on the last one :)
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> datetime?
<thostr_> didrocks: I think I just found a regression for datetime for desktop... :(
<didrocks> thostr_: argh?
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<thostr_> didrocks: on desktop, no activation except the settings seem to work...
<lool> didrocks: I'd like to test the features
<lool> didrocks: notably with background apps like music-app
<didrocks> lool: yeah, we need all those dogfooding as well, please do
<didrocks> thostr_: is that on current desktop datetime as well?
<thostr_> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> thostr_: :( really, you need integration tests in your team…
<didrocks> sil2100: already away? :)
<thostr_> didrocks: yes... allan was on that until he switched to semi-manual testing...
<thostr_> didrocks: but let me investigate further.... maybe it's just broken on my machine
<didrocks> thostr_: I can change the timezone here
<sil2100> didrocks, thostr_: didn't really restart my desktop yet, but on touch it was super fine
<didrocks> sil2100: it's not a regression anyway, so I would say, let's ship this one
<didrocks> if all is green for you
<thostr_> didrocks: problem is on desktop. try to click on e.g. "Add Event..."
<sil2100> didrocks: here it's all green, so let me prepare the stack
<didrocks> thostr_: I don't have evolution installed, so it's not working
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<thostr_> didrocks: oh, we don't install that by default?
<didrocks> thostr_: no, and it's broken for some cycles already :/
<didrocks> since we switch to thunderbird I guess
<thostr_> didrocks: ah, ok. then we didn't regress really
<thostr_> didrocks: thanks for clarifying
<didrocks> yw!
<sil2100> lool, didrocks, popey: who's taking care of the file manager? I noticed that whenever I click a directory in it, it actually opens the one that's 'one row below' - at least in my home directory
<ogra_> as evo user i wouldnt mind if it was fixed :)
<didrocks> ogra_: it's even broken if you have evo?
<didrocks> this is new then AFAIK
<ogra_> didrocks, ah, its for non evo installs
<didrocks> yep :)
<popey> sil2100: bug 1229571
<ubot5> bug 1229571 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Clicks are incorrectly offset when the toolbar is open" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229571
<ogra_> didrocks, no idea, i sit at a precise desktop atm :)
 * ogra_ was just speaking generally ... 
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> popey: hah! Thanks
<lool> sil2100: file a bug against filemanager-app?
<lool> ah done already
<didrocks> Saviq: with latest unity8, I really don't see autopilot unity8 starting at all (the screen is black)
<didrocks> so maybe it's where sil2100 tells we need to use utah
<didrocks> (and not phablet-test-run)
<Saviq> didrocks, what's in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<Saviq> didrocks, as long as you keep the screen on
<Saviq> didrocks, p-t-r works just fine
<sil2100> didrocks: actually, strange thing...
<didrocks> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<didrocks>   what():  Could not unblank display
<didrocks> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> didrocks, exactly
<sil2100> didrocks: using latest image I tested also unity8 autopilot with phablet-test-run and it works again
<Saviq> didrocks, press power button once
<didrocks> Saviq: done
<Saviq> didrocks, and wait for it
<didrocks> not better
<Saviq> didrocks, powerd-cli display on bright
<Saviq> didrocks, as root
<Saviq> didrocks, rinse'n'repeat
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, this helped
<didrocks> I only tried the button first
<didrocks> weird, because on the previous one, kept the screen on as I did here
<didrocks> and it was working
<didrocks> maybe unity8 is slower to start now
<didrocks> and so the screen has the time to poweroff
<didrocks> sil2100: ok ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: so indicator-datetime pushed and history-service as well?
<didrocks> sil2100: i'm trying to get everyone on the oom killer change, as it's a risky one
<Saviq> didrocks, risky, frisky...
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> Ran 22 tests in 388.916s
<didrocks> FAILED (failures=15)
 * didrocks retries
<fginther> morning
<didrocks> hey fginther
<sil2100> didrocks: pushing history-service, indicator-datetime pushed earlier - 15 failures on unity8? I had 2 in the morning
<didrocks> sil2100: with unity-mir + unity8
<didrocks> sil2100: great! thanks :)
<sil2100> Aaah
<didrocks> sil2100: can you help us on this one? install unity-mir + unity8
<didrocks> from daily-build
<didrocks> we need to get all AP tests running
<sil2100> Is it... safe?
<sil2100> Ok
<didrocks> sil2100: it's starting ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: upgrading and running, let's see if I get the same problems here ;)
<didrocks> Ran 22 tests in 834.142s
<didrocks> FAILED (failures=2)
<didrocks> ah better
<didrocks> but we still have some flackyness then in our results
<didrocks> sil2100: can you proceed other AP tests? (I'll continue as well once back)
<didrocks> sil2100: please update the spreadsheet so that we can change the load
<sil2100> didrocks: running all besides unity8, yes?
<didrocks> psivaa: if you can help on that as well
<didrocks> sil2100: right!
<didrocks> jibel: also, if you have some time ^ (unity8 + unity-mir, running all the AP tests)
<didrocks> just update the spreadsheet so that we don't duplicate
<psivaa> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> thanks!
<sil2100> I run webbrowser and gallery
<psivaa> didrocks: still running the core apps with updated 99. will do the unity8 after that
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks!
<didrocks> ogra_: did you hint lxc-android-config?
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, no
<ogra_> could you ?
<ogra_> didrocks, also ubuntu-touch-session
<didrocks> ogra_: doing
<ogra_> thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<sil2100> uuuh, 21 failures out of 37 on webbrowser app, strangeness!
<lool> didrocks: hinted system-image and ubuntu-download-manager
<lool> didrocks: didn't have time to test OOM stuff yet
<lool> still arguing with bzoltan
<didrocks> seeing that (without popcorn unfortunately)
<sil2100> didrocks: gallery-app tests passed all
<lool> didrocks: are we considering promoting #99?
<didrocks> sweet ;)
<didrocks> lool: already done
<didrocks> after ogra final testing
<sil2100> didrocks: retrying webbrowser
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<ogra_> i'm done, can realase in a minute
<lool> didrocks: is it publishing?
<lool> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/stable/mako/index.json shows 96
<ogra_> it isnt yet
 * ogra_ was already testing other stuff, so i had to re-flash to get a clean test env
<ogra_> popey, didrocks, asac, lool, 99/20131015.2 published
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks -> pills, headache
<popey> haha
<popey> thanks
<popey> mail sent
<ogra_> thanks
<didrocks> balloons: hey! how are you?
<ogra_> rsalveti, awe_ , so https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/ofono/gprs-attach-fix/+merge/191331 is on the spreadsheet marked for "needs review" where do we stand with that
 * ogra_ would like to land this before the final image gets spun
<awe_> ogra_, was just discussing this on #ubuntu-touch with davmor2
<ogra_> rsalveti, awe_ would be good if someone could approve the MP as a first step i guess :)
<sil2100> didrocks: still 19 failures, maybe I should use UTAH instead
<awe_> rsalveti asked davmor2 and cyphermox to test today
 * ogra_ looks at #ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> ah,#phablet you mean
<davmor2> ogra_: I still have a 3g connection
<didrocks> sil2100: want me to try?
<sil2100> didrocks: please do, since here I end up with like 10 webbrowser-app's open, so hmmm
<ogra_> davmor2, right, the cose is in "needs review" ... we cant land it that way
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, let's see
<didrocks> sil2100: notes-app is fine to me
<awe_> ogra_, I tested extensively last week, and davmor2 did too, although he still hit a problem with GPRS down last week that we weren't able to diagnose; from the output, I believe it's a NM problem, as GPRS was attached, as expected
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll try other tests in the meantime
<didrocks> please continue on others ;)
<didrocks> yep
<ogra_> awe_, right, i belive that the code is fine, but it needs to be merged ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: that is correct
<ogra_> the MP seems to just sit ther
<ogra_> e
<davmor2> ogra_: merge away
<awe_> ogra_, rsalveti was working on jstreamer, so the merge didn't happen sooner...
<awe_> as the pull request was still pending as of yesterday
<ogra_> awe_, well, it is his code, i doubt he will approve it himself ... so i guess thats your job as the other ofono master ;)
<awe_> no, it's my code
<awe_> ;D
<ogra_> awe_, oh, thats not mentioned anywhere in https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/ofono/gprs-attach-fix/+merge/191331
<awe_> yea, I see
<ogra_> rsalveti, can you approve it
 * ogra_ will take care of the rest 
<awe_> rsalveti, I think we should make sure to include author's / more detail in our bzr commit messages in the future...
<awe_> ie. Original-Author, or [Name <email>]
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> awe_: You mean Example@Example-email.com doesn't write all your code?
<ogra_> didrocks, jibel, psivaa, sil2100, do you guys also actually test the functionallity of landing 255 ? (teh test description doesnt look like it)
<didrocks> ogra_: lool dogfood and we run the AP tests
<ogra_> hmm
<didrocks> ogra_: feel free to join :)
<lool> I'm done with SDK now
<ogra_> that wont show if the feature actually works
<didrocks> the more testing we have…
<didrocks> ogra_: the feature is to change the oom level barriers, right?
<lool> now upgrading libunity-mir1 + unity8
<lool> anything else?
<didrocks> lool: should pull what's needed
<didrocks> (that's what I did)
<didrocks> ogra_: so we need to ensure that at least, we don't have random kills
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah, it means you need to disable swap and see that apps get killed and restarted properly when sipping through tyhem
<ogra_> *swiping through them
<lool> umount: /usr/bin/unity8: device is busy.
<lool> hehe tricky
<didrocks> ogra_: right now, I try to test with the existant, without disabling swap
<didrocks> ogra_: but feel free to test this use case
<ogra_> yeah, swap disables the feature
<ogra_> afaik
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> ogra_: I didn't get any kill yet as I had previously though
<lool> ogra_: how do you disable swap across reboots?
<ogra_> well, at least that was the thing tvoss and asac claimed when all this started last week
 * awe_ thinks davmor2 should audition for Late Night w/David Letterman
<ogra_> lool, i think for ro images it happens from initrd
<ogra_> in the touch script
<didrocks> Ran 37 tests in 471.530s
<didrocks> OK
<didrocks> sil2100: for me ^
<lool> ogra_: so how do you disable swap across reboots?  :-)
<lool> well I can disbale by hand I guess
<ogra_> lool, tm /userdata/SWAP.img
<didrocks> ok, swap disabled
<lool> ogra_: does that not break boot?
<ogra_> [ -e ${rootmnt}/userdata/SWAP.img ] && swapon ${rootmnt}/userdata/SWAP.img
<lool> cool
<ogra_> thats the code
<davmor2> awe_: meh I do sarcastic evil muppet better ala http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhmjnYKlVnM
<sil2100> didrocks: unity8?
<lool> removed
<lool> rebooting again
<didrocks> sil2100: webbrowser, but we need to disable swap, see what ogra_  told ^
<ogra_> lool, then fire up as many apps as you can :)
<lool> I'm not sure we care to actually disable swap in the image though
<ogra_> lool, i'm actually opposing it for the next two days :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I would prefer we confirm no regression with swap enabled first
<ogra_> lool, asac would like us to drop it though
<lool> ogra_: +1
<didrocks> ogra_: +1
<lool> ogra_: I mean +1 on opposing it
<lool> for a few days
<didrocks> yep ;)
<ogra_> lool, yeah
<didrocks> let's get everything ready
<lool> not until we fix the upstart / dbus leak   :-)
<ogra_> got that
<didrocks> so testing no regression
<didrocks> with swap
<didrocks> then, people can test if they want without it :)
<ogra_> there seems to be a patch for upstart/dbus
<lool> -rw------- 1 root    whoopsie   215605 Oct 16 13:58 unity8.0.crash
<lool> this is recent
 * lool rms crashes and reboots
<ogra_> 2h old ?
<lool> no, 5 minutes
<lool> wrong tz
<lool> I know I know
<lool> I should be dogfooding
<ogra_> heh
<lool> got that from zoltan with my broken SDK already  :-)
<lool> someone tested SIM unlock?
<didrocks> lool: no, please do
<lool> I get a _usr_bin_maliit-server.32011.crash on reboot
<lool> I'm not dist-upgraded
<ogra_> lool, yep, expected
<didrocks> yeah, we don't have ogra's hack ;)
<ogra_> fix is inarchive
<lool> ok, no swap
<lool> free says 1021200
<ogra_> well start apps like crazy
<ogra_> dmesg/kern.log or logcat should have something about oom_adj
<lool> things get slower and slower
<ogra_> they shouldnt
<lool> exactly
<ogra_> tell tvoss
<didrocks> sil2100: what tests are you running right now? (so that I don't run the same ones)
<didrocks> ubuntuuitoolkit killed as expected :p
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm updating the spreadsheet all the time
<sil2100> Running the smaller ones, so that's quick
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't see the one you are running?
<sil2100> (doing reboots inbetween)
<sil2100> Since I just finished friends
<rsalveti> morning
<didrocks> hey rsalveti
 * rsalveti checking backlog
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> can't test click packages
<sil2100> Morning
<didrocks> Fetching unity8 - 7.83+13.10.20131016-0ubuntu1 into /tmp/tmplSIDQI
<didrocks> pull-lp-source: Downloading unity8 version 7.83+13.10.20131016-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> pull-lp-source: Error: Failed to download: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/unity8_7.83+13.10.20131016-0ubuntu1.dsc: 404 Not Found
<didrocks> with a backtrace
<lool> didrocks: So OOM stuff works in my testing, with one caveat
<sil2100> Same here, phablet-click-test-setup fails
<didrocks> not sure why we try to pull the unity8 sources
<lool> didrocks: system gets slower as you launch more apps, even if they are SIGSTOPed
<lool> didrocks: it seems like a mir issue to me
 * didrocks adds it to the sources in apt
<didrocks> lool: way more quickly than normally?
<lool> didrocks: this error is when it's from PPA
<sil2100> didrocks: it always does that, pulls in unity8 and uitk by default, not sure what for
<sil2100> But it does
<ogra_> lool, can you verify that doesnt happen if you have SWAP ?
<didrocks> lool: as it's already something we know
<lool> didrocks: can't grap the AP automatically from PPA
<didrocks> lool: yeah, I'm adding the source from it
<lool> didrocks: I dont think it's more quickly
<lool> didrocks: it just makes the feature kinda less useful
<lool> didrocks: but I confirmed that it kills things
<didrocks> lool: but if we kill apps more quickly
<lool> it doesn't kill them in the order you launched them, but that's known and for later
<lool> I also tried with music-app running in bg, and it didn't get killed (got a better score, bypassing the killing)
<didrocks> the consequence is that we are triggering the leak quicker
<lool> ogra_: Hmm
<lool> ogra_: I am so lazy
<ogra_> heh
<lool> I think I'll take a shower break
<ogra_> yeah, i think we are good
<lool> I wish I had some Axe shower gel so that I wouldn't have to shower alone
<ogra_> is your wife working ?
<lool> nah
<lool> she's home taking care of our sick kid
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> hope he gets well soon
<lool> I just felt it was so cool to just throw in some shower gel and have tens of girls join to the shower, but I guess that wasn't appropriate
<lool> anyway
<lool> yeah it's alright, it's just antibiotics are a bit strong and have lots of side effects sadly
<ogra_> :/
<didrocks> lool: sil2100: argh adding the ppa source didn't help
<rsalveti> awe_: ogra_: we do have more details in about author and such in there, it's just that bzr hides the commits when doing a merge
<rsalveti> which is annoying, so it just shows the merge commit
<didrocks> I guess pull-lp-source doesn't know to pull from the ppa
<rsalveti> ogra_: awe_: afonso approved it, will merge
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, i dont really care,, lets just get it merged so we can get it in :)
<didrocks> it's annoying, we can't test click apps when we have a new unity8
<didrocks> sil2100: how did you test on those cases, the other day?
<lool> didrocks: found a bug
<lool> in OOM thing
<lool> score stays at 1000 if you switch back to a backgrounded app
<didrocks> urgh, annoying…
<ogra_> didrocks, the image i was proposing in the "image #99" mail today should help with testing against new unity versions
<sil2100> didrocks: yesterday I didn't see this issue, I wonder what was going on
<lool> I've also locked my phone
<didrocks> ogra_: sorry, I don't understand
<lool> ---------- 1 phablet whoopsie 11240423 Oct 16 14:28 _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<awe_> rsalveti, so I guess we need to be more verbose when creating the merge reqeusts then
<lool> OUCH
<ogra_> didrocks, read the mail
<rsalveti> awe_: yup
<lool> ah ---------- 1 phablet whoopsie 1.5M Oct 16 14:28 _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash
<ogra_> didrocks, building images with proposed packages to be able to test them right from the boot without making them rw even if we have a new unity
<awe_> ogra_, wasn't sure who the author of the code was, and assumed it was you
<didrocks> ogra_: oh right
<awe_> s/ogra_,/ogra_/
<didrocks> ogra_: but this is not a solution for now :p
<ogra_> didrocks, that should allow us to do click testing against new unity easily
<ogra_> nope indeed
<didrocks> sil2100: as it didn't regress the other, I think it's fine
<didrocks> we should have all tests case covered and way to launch apps I think
<didrocks> ogra_: lool: sil2100: I propose: let's get unity8 + unity-mir in then
<didrocks> without disabling swap
<didrocks> we know it doesn't regress at least
<didrocks> thoughts?
<sil2100> +1
<lool> didrocks: I think it is hard to regress indeed
<lool> didrocks: there's just one case where it might
<lool> didrocks: which is if oom is agressively trying to free memory it doesn't need
<didrocks> lool: yeah, it doesn't seem if swap is enabled
<ogra_> right, go for it ... as long as we have swap
<didrocks> ok, let's go!!!
<rsalveti> ogra_: merged, should I just upload ofono?
<didrocks> sil2100: want to have the honor?
<lool> didrocks: I dont think this relates to swap
<sil2100> didrocks: sure ;) unity8 + unity-mir, yes?
<didrocks> lool: ok, our tests + dogfooding covered it anyway (I tried opening a lot of apps)
<didrocks> sil2100: yep :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes, we can hold it in proposed
<rsalveti> great
<ogra_> and fish the deb out there for testing if someone thinks more is needed
<ogra_> (i personally think a week of testing by several people is enough)
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.83+13.10.20131016-0ubuntu1.diff <- ACK?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, +1
<sil2100> didrocks: published!
<lool> didrocks: I think we're safe for moderateuse
<lool> didrocks: Might be an issue if e.g. you play a 2 GiB video file
<lool> this might result in 2 GiB being cached with higher priority then the process pages
<lool> ok, enough
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet!
<lool> moving to SIM unlock
<didrocks> lool: great, thanks!
<didrocks> and hinted
 * didrocks goes for a run
<Saviq> didrocks, I just merged a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1227339
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227339 in unity8 (Ubuntu Saucy) "The OSK hides when notification appears in all apps" [High,In progress]
 * didrocks wonders how many unity8 we'll release :p
<didrocks> Saviq: do you have other unity8 fixes critical for V1?
<didrocks> (just to know if we kick a build now or later)
<lool> while https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1227339 might hit in other scenarios, it seems minor to me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227339 in unity8 (Ubuntu Saucy) "The OSK hides when notification appears in all apps" [High,Fix committed]
<Saviq> didrocks, we might have one more
<Saviq> didrocks, /me gets an update
<didrocks> I think we should focus on a final unity8 landing and be done
<didrocks> Saviq: just complete a landing ask with all those infos
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, one last fix we have in mind is for bug #1227510
<ubot5> bug 1227510 in Unity 8 "after clicking the install button, nothing happens for some seconds" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227510
<Saviq> didrocks, which might cause issues in the backends if people tap Install 10 times
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, seems safe enough to wait for it :)
<lool> there's a keyboard hang fix coming up
<lool> but I think the stream will never end
<didrocks> lool: keyboard is one we want, but we want that to be really well tested beforehand
<lool> didrocks: the one I saw fly by is https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/session-manager-touch/fix-maliit-hang/+merge/191428
<ogra_> landing 254 is also in flight
<lool> not sure it would help with crashes
<lool> pfff SIM unlock doens't take 5 digits
<bfiller> lool, didrocks : that fixes the maliit bug of keyboard not reappearing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1233550, we are still testing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233550 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu Saucy) "With Mir enabled, OSK remains hidden" [Critical,In progress]
<didrocks> yeah, so that's what we want
<didrocks> bfiller: tell us when you tested that with all apps AP tests
<didrocks> and we'll take it :)
<bfiller> ok
<lool> bfiller: (Just giving heads up on this aggressively because keyboard is basically only area which we'd still defer building the final image for :-)
<bfiller> lool: understood, testing as we speak
<bfiller> lool, didrocks : are you guys aware of this fix for location-services to fix the restarts? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/location-service/respawn/+merge/191240
<bfiller> not sure if that went in
<bfiller> didn't see it on sheet
<lool> bfiller: it's NOT in indeed
<didrocks> bfiller: no, we had no request
<bfiller> I will add it
<lool> didrocks: do you want this uploaded?
<lool> trivial change it seems
<didrocks> bfiller: is the service really used?
<didrocks> lool: if you have time for it, please :)
<bfiller> didrocks: yes it's used by browser when asked for location
<didrocks> oh ok then
<didrocks> bfiller: we always wonder if it's covered by any AP test, do you know?
<bfiller> didrocks: don't think it is
<didrocks> ok, do you have a well known website to try it against to?
<didrocks> like whereami? ;)
<lool> didrocks: does it need testing?
<lool> I'm swapping SIMs back and forth right now
<bfiller> or maps.google.com
<didrocks> maps.google.com never works for me (it can't locate me and center the map in the US)
<didrocks> .fr finds me though
<didrocks> lool: can you just try that? would be nice to have one test ^
<didrocks> but yeah, otherwise trivial enough
<kenvandine> didrocks, try http://html5demos.com/geo
<kenvandine> very simple test case
<kenvandine> i've also found it to be more mobile friendly, when i'm logged into google it forces me to use the full site for maps.google.com
<didrocks> yeah, it works!
<didrocks> I guess it has a bigger timeout
<lool> So I've tested SIM unlock
<lool> it doesn't come up after boot
<lool> no visual indication outside of lack of network level
<lool> trying to place a call you just cant, no feedback/dialog
<lool> if you drop down network indicator and type unlock sim, you may indeed unlock the SIM: after typing 4 digits it's unlocked
<lool> and it works
<lool> now installing location-service with fix
<ogra_> yay
<didrocks> lool: please add a landing ask so that we can track
<lool> got to do everything here
<lool> add a landing ask, test, clean the kitchen
<lool> didrocks: you clean your own kitchen, ok?
<lool> hmm folks don't seem to be in the same mood as I am
<lool> I guess I should cut the crap and focus on testing
<didrocks> lool: my kitchen is too clean in the sense, I don't have time during week to do proper food :p
 * lool reboots with location service
<lool> didrocks: just a slot is ok?
<didrocks> lool: sure ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, can you unblock ofono
<didrocks> ogra_: you don't have access to the hint?
<didrocks> there is a file with your name, I think you can
<ogra_> where, how ? :)
 * ogra_ hanst done hinting yet 
<didrocks> bzr checkout lp:~ubuntu-touch-release/britney/hints-ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> ok
<didrocks> then look at mind
<didrocks> mine*
<ogra_> yep
<didrocks> it's unblock <source_package>/<version>
<didrocks> one committed next run will get it
<ogra_> yeah, thanks 1
<ogra_> !
<didrocks> yw!
<ogra_> so that was my last landing then :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: you will be able to take the ubuntu-touch-session landing that bfiller is testing?
<ogra_> i assume we wont see the upstart memeory leak fix anymore
<didrocks> ogra_: as you are basically this compnents specialist :)
<didrocks> slangasek: do you know? ^
<ogra_> didrocks, bfiller, sure, will happily take it
<didrocks> ogra_: feel free to add it once the fix is around
<bfiller> ogra_: will let you know when the testing is done, running AP tests for the apps now with the fix to make sure no breakages
<ogra_> bfiller, awesome, thanks
<slangasek> didrocks: do I know what?
<didrocks> 17:34:56      ogra_ | i assume we wont see the upstart memeory leak fix anymore
<ogra_> i see there is a patch
<ogra_> but it doesnt feel like anyone would like to have that in desktop hours before the finalimage
<didrocks> right
<slangasek> it does look like that would keep upstart from leaking memory, but I'm not sure it's a safe change fwiw
<slangasek> because I think it would also negatively impact well-behaved but slow clients
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, we're *done*
<didrocks> Saviq: excellent, thanks!
<ogra_> grmpf
 * ogra_ has headset issues
<robru> didrocks, hmmm, i don't see my name in the landing plan. what should i work on?
<didrocks> robru: can you help cyphermox and parallelize the testing?
<robru> didrocks, ok, thanks
<didrocks> robru: maybe there is something coming for you
<didrocks> robru: see #ubuntu-unity
<robru> didrocks, gesture bugs? i'm not sure what package that will be.
<lool> 18:30 < dbarth_> lool: long story short: make sure that webapp-gmail version 1.0.*7* goes into the final image
<didrocks> robru: argh #ubuntu-mir ETOOMANYCHANNELS
<lool> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> robru: will sum that you up soon
<lool> didrocks: hey sorry, missed end of meeting
<lool> didrocks: was there something for me there?
<didrocks> lool: no, it was fine
<robru> didrocks, oh, I'm  not in #ubuntu-mir. i already kicked a build for webapp during the meeting
<didrocks> lool: is there a landing ask? I see non
<didrocks> none*
<robru> didrocks, the landing ask was from dbarth in my inbox this morning ;-)
<didrocks> well, not following the spreadsheet process
<didrocks> what's the rationale? bug fix?
<lool> didrocks: No
<lool> didrocks: I'll add one
<robru> didrocks, yes, apparently gmail was crippled recently, this is a fix. as soon as S is out I have to SRU it to Q and R.
<didrocks> lool: if you handle it with robru I'm fine
<didrocks> robru: so, let me add another landing ask for you, a really important one :)
<lool> didrocks: there's an ask now and a slot
<lool> didrocks: I'll just ensure it's in
<didrocks> robru: request 262
<didrocks> robru: you can start building unity-mir right now
<robru> ok
<didrocks> robru: is everything clear on that one?
<didrocks> cyphermox: when you are free, as well, if you can test that one before robru publishes ^
<didrocks> it's a big one, so prefer as much testing as possible
<robru> didrocks, ok
<lool> didrocks: do we have the mp for unity-mir?
<didrocks> lool: it's in trunk already
<didrocks> last rev
<didrocks> so the build can be kicked in already
<lool> didrocks: of unity-mir?
<didrocks> right
<lool> didrocks: I dont see it
<didrocks> urgh, my bad
<didrocks> really, my bad, the approval wasn't there
<didrocks> (I just looked at trunk as well)
<didrocks> robru: wait before rebuilding
<didrocks> greyback: can you poke robru/cyphermox/lool, when your fix is in trunk?
<didrocks> greyback: also, please, if approved, push to trunk
<cyphermox> didrocks: will bundle along with unity, I'm finishing up preparing that now
<robru> didrocks, ok well i already kicked a build, no worry, will kick it again later
<greyback> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, ensure everything is rebuild first :)
<didrocks> robru: ok ;)
<didrocks> rebuilt*
<didrocks> as all those commits are freshed
<lool> didrocks: the landing ask for qtorganizer is blank
<didrocks> lool: on purpose, I let them today to fix it
<didrocks> lool: seems, they didn't, so let's defer
<lool> so waiting on code?
<didrocks> sounds good
<lool> urgh seed change
<ogra_> huh ?
<lool> qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin
<ogra_> sigh
<lool> didrocks: so do we want to take that?
<ogra_> for which landing is that ? i dont see it
<cyphermox> didrocks: rebuilt you mean?
<cyphermox> didrocks: I can't take the packages as they are in dialy-build?
<cyphermox> ah, nevermind I saw
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, unity-mir needs rebuilding, I think unity8 + unity-notification needs
<lool> greyback: link to MP?
<didrocks> as well to be rebuilt
<cyphermox> ugh
<didrocks> not sure about qmenumodel
<greyback> lool: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-leaks/+merge/191449
<lool> thanks
<cyphermox> well it's not worth me starting to test unity8 and -notifications yet then
<cyphermox> unless there is a chance we land unity8/-notifications and not -mir
<lool> greyback: so that's what was causing the slowdown as one launched more and more apps?
<lool> didrocks: do we take the seed change for qtorganizer?
<lool> I'd rather land this part now, even if we dont get the fix
<lool> actually
<lool> is this really something we want in platform
<lool> or should it be calendar-app pulling it
<lool> sergiusens: ^
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> i guess if people want to write an app with calendar element it might come in handy if it is in the platform
<greyback> lool: yes, my bad
<ogra_> lool, seed it i'd say
<lool> greyback: Ok, was just to confirm it was indeed fixing this bug; thanks
<greyback> np
<sergiusens> lool, didrocks dpm either is good for me
<lool> dpm: So not sure we want EDS bindings to be officially part of the image
<lool> dpm: we could include them unofficially, or just copy them in the calendar-app
<dpm> lool, the EDS bindings are already seeded
<lool> dpm: Not sure I understand the ask then
<lool> dpm: Sorry, I mean qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin
<dpm> lool, the ask is about Qt Organizer.
<dpm> EDS is the backend, and it's already seeded
<dpm> ok
<bfiller> didrocks, lool : have you guys noticed after running autopilot tests for an app on mako the system crawls afterwards. basically needs to be rebooted because everything is so slow
<sergiusens> lool, dpm I have no problems adding it to the click package itself
<didrocks> bfiller: oh, we did notice, don't worry :)
<dpm> sergiusens, lool, I've no preference either, as long as we add them in some form
<bfiller> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> bfiller: this is all about the greyback's fix we are talking about
<bfiller> good
<didrocks> yeah, just in time fix! :)
<sergiusens> bfiller, I asked tvoss, since on maguro the tests don't finish due to unity throwing an unable to allocate memory exception
<didrocks> sergiusens: same issue, should be fixed in the coming hours ^
<didrocks> (branch proposed, testing under progress)
<sergiusens> lool, dpm didrocks to finalize, I'm adding qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin to the click package itself
<didrocks> and yeah, that's the perfect fix for the release day to be happy to have hanged until the hand :)
<lool> sergiusens: thanks
<ogra_> the hand ?
<lool> dpm, sergiusens: I dont know enough to rate how much we want it in the image, and it's also late to go through many release team reviews / hints etc., so I'd rather put it in the click for now
<didrocks> sergiusens: sounds good yeah
<dpm> lool, sounds good to me and sergiusens is happy to put it in the click
<sergiusens> lool, are we expecting any new fixes from music btw?
<lool> sergiusens: Not that I was told about
<sergiusens> lool, ack
<lool> sergiusens: this is kind of why I dont want the automatic pickup of latest lcick
<dpm> sergiusens, also, I can confirm that the calendar click package you gave me (0.4.153) works well after installing qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin
<lool> like music-app could break minutes before we try a final image, and then we have to revert etc.
<didrocks> yeah, if we can stop getting click updates uncontrolled :)
<lool> anyway, this is a detail
<sergiusens> lool, I've had all locked down except for the ones where I was asked for more time
<lool> sergiusens: Oh ok, good
<lool> dpm: transforming the ask to this if that's ok with you
<lool> sergiusens: can you ping when calendar-app is in with the change?
<dpm> lool, sure, go for it, I was just going to ask you if I had to change it
<sergiusens> lool, yes, but I also want to assess that all the clicks in store will work; do I have time for that?
<sergiusens> before doing the final build that is
<didrocks> 19:01:06 greyback | ok, Saviq approved, and pushed to lp:unity-mir
<lool> sergiusens: how long does it take?
<lool> sergiusens: we have a couple of landings in flight still
<didrocks> robru: cyphermox: lool: I'm stopping the current build and starting a new one ^
<lool> sergiusens: I think cyphermox is doing the build
<lool> sergiusens: you probably have a good hour before it happens
<sergiusens> lool, ok, I am good with that time
<lool> cyphermox: ^
<lool> cyphermox: sergiusens is doing a test pass on all clicks for release
<dpm> sergiusens, if we're stopping the music app click builds, and if you're prioritizing which ones to have first in the store post-release: could music be one of the first ones to reach the store? The music guys have been doing a lot of work in the visuals, and it'd be good to get them as a post-release update
<lool> sergiusens: BTW, I see notes-app shows up on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<lool> sergiusens: maybe we want to kill it from cu2d along the other clicks?
<didrocks> added unity8 in the next as not rebuilt yet
<didrocks> and qmenumodel already contains latest
<didrocks> cyphermox: I'm disabling automated build for safety
<cyphermox> didrocks: sure
<cyphermox> so, been rebuilding unity8 and -notifications too?
<psivaa> balloons: reported bug #1240617 for rss reader app test failures in smoke tests
<ubot5> bug 1240617 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Smoke test failure due to _remove_topic expecting 'Back' button on main_view toolbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240617
<didrocks> cyphermox: notifications already contained latest
<didrocks> qmenumodel as well
<didrocks> cyphermox: so, I just restarted unity8 and unity-mir
<balloons> psivaa, ty
<cyphermox> didrocks: ok, but does notification need a rebuild for unity-mir?
<cyphermox> then I'll watch for the result
<didrocks> cyphermox: no ABI break, so none :)
<cyphermox> ok
<bfiller> didrocks, lool, ogra_ : tested ubuntu-touch-session fix with latest ubuntu-keyboard from trunk. AP tests results are same as last dashboard run. Don't see any regressions
<bfiller> thnk we are good to release both
<ogra_> bfiller, awesome, will merge and upload
<didrocks> bfiller: we can dismiss, even on notes-app now?
<didrocks> (jibel's bug)
<bfiller> didrocks: the notes-app AP tests pass and I believe they do this. let me try manually to make sure
<didrocks> bfiller: I don't see any additional commit on ubuntu-keyboard trunk, so I wonder if it's really fixed
<lool> didrocks: no slot for keyboard?
<bfiller> didrocks: rev 78 should have had that fix, trying
<sergiusens> lool, didrocks we do, but I would rather do after release; and do we not care about notes on desktop?
<didrocks> lool: the one which got rejected
<bfiller> didrocks: weird, can't launch notes from UI but was working through autopilot
<bfiller> just get white screen
<bfiller> click vs. deb issue?
<didrocks> bfiller: hum, weird try killing/rebooting (working here)
<didrocks> ogra_: do you think you have the time to test keyboard from the ppa with your touch-session fix?
<lool> didrocks: ah there is another keybaord landing ask; I find it's hard to distinguish them without the link to mp
<ogra_> didrocks, err, wasnt that what bfiller just did ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I prefer a double checking with the package actually
<lool> sergiusens: I dont understand which part you're commenting on
<didrocks> or bfiller tested with the package?
<lool> Ok, I think it's beer o clock here
<didrocks> lool: ask #240, never changed
<ogra_> didrocks, bfillers commit is definitely after my sleep addition from this morning
<lool> didrocks: you mean slot?
<didrocks> lool: yep
<bfiller> didrocks: I testsed with package jenks build for rev 78 MR
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't see how this fix the "I dismiss the keyboard in notes-app, never see it reapparing"
<ogra_> lool, second half of this is #264
<lool> didrocks: there's one for https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/session-manager-touch/fix-maliit-hang/+merge/191428
<lool> ask 227
<ogra_> didrocks, ??
<didrocks> ah that one
<didrocks> not the sleep from ogra
<didrocks> but to add an env var
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> as i said
<bfiller> didrocks: working for me in notes, I can swipe to dismiss keyboard and click in note to make it reappear
<ogra_> 264
<lool> ogra_: right, that's the one I was trying to link
<didrocks> ok, makes sense to me now :)
<sergiusens> lool, about cu2d
<didrocks> bfiller: perfect then!
<ogra_> didrocks, so can i merge and upload ?
<lool> sergiusens: oh right; well I dont think we want two notes-app
<didrocks> ogra_: please do
<ogra_> great
<lool> sergiusens: is it important for the desktop?
<sergiusens> lool, ask that to bfiller and pmcgowan
<didrocks> bfiller: I'm doing a 10s test and doing keyboard myself now
<lool> sergiusens: Did you already ask them so that I dont bother them agian?  :-)
<lool> sergiusens: but ok
<didrocks> bfiller: ogra_: do you have a armhf package? for session-manager-touch?
<sergiusens> lool, it was the past situation
<ogra_> didrocks, arch all ;)
<sergiusens> lool, I rather not discuss this 1hour before final image
<didrocks> oh, goodness :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: +1
<bfiller> didrocks: no, seems jenks didn't buid one for https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/session-manager-touch/fix-maliit-hang/+merge/191428. I manually changed the file
<didrocks> bfiller: no worry, yeah, doing it :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<lool> sergiusens: I dont think it's anything urgent
<lool> sergiusens: sorry for bringing it up now then
<sergiusens> lool, np
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch-session uploaded and unblocked
<lool> Bah scope doens't show clicks
<ogra_> bfiller, session-manager-touch isnt in CI
<ogra_> so dont worry :)
<ogra_> merged and uploaded
<bfiller> ok
<bfiller> ogra_: thanks
 * lool tries another reboot
<didrocks> bfiller: works perfectly! ubuntu-keyboard uploaded as well
<bfiller> sergiusens: seeing some weirdness with notes, if I search for it in apps lens I get two results. and launching from launcher I get white screen
<bfiller> didrocks: awesome! thanks
<didrocks> ogra_: I've hinted it FYI, so it should transition smoothtly
<didrocks> bfiller: thanks to you :)
 * didrocks really happy to have this fix + the unity-mir one
<ogra_> didrocks, i hinted the session upload
<didrocks> greatness!
<ogra_> so we should be fine with that one
<didrocks> cyphermox: robru: so, don't worry about the keyboard, it's handled :)
<didrocks> yep
<sergiusens> bfiller, let me check
<robru> didrocks, oh really? somebody tested and released it already?
<sergiusens> bfiller, two results, isn't that one from the store and another from the installed click package itself?
<didrocks> robru: yep, thanks to bfiller :)
<bfiller> sergiusens: don't know
<sergiusens> bfiller, I only get one when searching
<robru> ok great. so i just have to worry about unity-mir then?
<didrocks> robru: cyphermox: so you can focus on unity8, unity-notification, qmenumodel and unity-mir now :)
<bfiller> sergiusens: strange
<sergiusens> bfiller, how long since you haven't done a clean install?
<bfiller> sergiusens: wonder if it's because I installed notes-app-autopilot? maybe it pulled in the deb?
<sergiusens> bfiller, yes
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> that's the problem
<ogra_> the autopilots isntall all kind of weird stuff
<ogra_> after a full AP run your application lens looks pretty weird
<didrocks> ah, unity8 didn't get latest merge back
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm doing it ^
<sergiusens> bfiller, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_Click_tests
<bfiller> sergiusens, ogra_ : yeah ok. probably the -autopilot should be fixed to use the clicks somehow?
<bfiller> not today obviously
<didrocks> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/unity8/latestsnapshot-7.83+13.10.20131016-0ubuntu1/+merge/191426 wasn't merged, pushing
<sergiusens> bfiller, already fixed
<ogra_> yeah
<bfiller> cool
<sergiusens> bfiller, you can test any click app in read only mode
<ogra_> sergiusens, is ahead of time :)
<bfiller> sergiusens: will the nightly dashboard use this method?
<didrocks> robru: done and unity8 build restarted
<didrocks> robru: don't worry about AP tests result from jenkins as it's desktop only (it's failing for various reasons, like package list not up to date)
<robru> ok
<didrocks> robru: all will be in the ppa once unity8 is built
<didrocks> lool: updated location-service (in archive now)
<lool> Cool
<sergiusens> bfiller, yes, it's been using i for a while
<Saviq> didrocks, right, forgot about that, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: no worry! ;)
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
<didrocks> keep up rocking guys, we're close to it!
<mhall119> lool didrocks rsalveti: can one of you give me a quick update on what's going to be done to make sure the calendar-app has the qml plugin it needs for qtorganizer, and confirm that such a fix will be in the next build?
<lool> mhall119: See #ubuntu-touch debug
<lool> mhall119: didrocks is gone
<fginther> t1mp, I've noticed something with the uitk autopilot touch tests. It looks like autopilot is dying before the end of the test: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2562/
<fginther> t1mp, the autopilot.log artifact shows that last progress
<t1mp> fginther: I cannot open the link. perhaps I need to reconfigure vpn
<fginther> t1mp, this is the match: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2562/
<fginther> t1mp, the log shows 50 completed tests, 1 that wasn't OK
<fginther> t1mp, I'm wondering if the out-of-memory killer got it
<t1mp> fginther: you see a fail in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2562/artifact/results/autopilot.log ?
<fginther> t1mp, ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.test_emulators.UbuntuUIToolkitEmulatorBaseTestCase.test_pointing_device_in_desktop doesn't state OK
<fginther> t1mp, I don't know if that's a failure or something else
<t1mp> I don't see test_pointing_device_in_desktop in that log
<t1mp> fginther: remind me tomorrow. eod for me now
<fginther> t1mp, ack
<robru> lool, ogra_: how do i take a screenshot on a nexus with ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> there was a script from jibel
<ogra_> (only works on n4 though)
<robru> ogra_, lool: ok so I updated to the latest PPA builds of unity8, unity-mir, notifications, and qmenumodel. Now there is a persistent notification on my screen. it's blank and does not go away, cannot be dismissed.
<ogra_> bah
<robru> ogra_, and it obscures the tab header bar of any application that i try to launch
<ogra_> Saviq, ^^^ any idea ?
<robru> Saviq, ogra_: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B49rBrRdRp38dG14ZUdmVzJiSDA/edit?usp=sharing
<lool> ogra_: did you upload the seed change?
<ogra_> lool, yep
<lool> cool
<lool> sergiusens: is latest calendar app published?
<lool> sergiusens: with fixed .desktop?
<ogra_> ubuntu-keyboard seems to be in the atchive
<sergiusens> lool, not yet
<sergiusens> lool, well yes and no, there's another desktop file issue which I want to fix
<lool> Saviq: Around?
<lool> Saviq: robru says he gets https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B49rBrRdRp38dG14ZUdmVzJiSDA/edit?usp=sharing with latest unity8 + unity-notifications + qmenumodel
<lool> robru: can you followup with unity folks / upstreams?
<lool> mhr3_: ^ maybe you know too
<lool> Ok, I'm out
<mhr3_> sounds like the thing Saviq was working on today
 * ogra_ goes afk as well for a while 
<Saviq> lool, new unity notifications, not new unity8
<Saviq> robru, lool, trunk unity8 has a corresponding merge
<Saviq> lool, robru, so just a unity8 upgrade away
<Saviq> released already
<robru> Saviq, is it landed yet? if not can you link the mp so i can watch it? i am literally waiting for this so that i can begin testing today
<Saviq> robru, it's released alredy, but must not have reached your device yet
<Saviq> robru, bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/467
<robru> Saviq, hmm, ok, I see that in the PPA. not sure why i didn't get it on my device
<robru> ogra_, so yesterday I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1240229 . I am still seeing this issue today, with latest unity8/unity-mir/etc
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240229 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "The dreaded black flicker OF DEATH!" [Critical,New]
<sergiusens> robru, isn't that a dup of https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1238695 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238695 in mir (Ubuntu) "unity8 display flickers and stops responding on Nexus 7 (grouper)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, sounds like it. ok, I'll mark duplicate.
<robru> anyway it leaves me unable to test the latest images.
<sergiusens> robru, join the band wagon; maguro isn't that great either ;-)
<sergiusens> lool, hey, for music app, was I supposed to switch to the powerd from the archives at all?
<fginther> t1mp, if you're still around, I got a uitk mako run to pass: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako-fjg/66/
<fginther> t1mp, I discovered one problem was the oom killer was killing qmlscene and autopilot before the test completed, the workaround was to split up the tests
<fginther> t1mp, I hesitate to call this a fix as I don't think this test should lead to low memory in the first place
<robru> ogra_, latest unity8 has 12 failures for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6247725/
<robru> was just 2 failures a couple day sago
<ogra_> robru, on which phone is that ?
<robru> ogra_, n7
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> given that your Mir only works partially thats no wonder
<ogra_> (i think we even stopped testing on n7 in the lab ... or at least we're hiding the tablets if we do)
<asac> robru: you cant use n7
<rsalveti> robru: yeah, that's probably because of mir
<asac> use mako
<rsalveti> robru: if you disable mir it should work fine again
<rsalveti> but yeah, for critical stuff use mako instead
<rsalveti> faster and the real target :-)
<robru> asac, ok, send me a mako
<asac> you only have n7? thought you had a phone
<robru> nope
<robru> cyphermox has one
<asac> not sure how you want to test then
<asac> cyphermox: ^^
<robru> yeah, cypher was already running tests on unity today.
<rsalveti> robru: let me know if you any help with testing
<robru> rsalveti, thanks, cyphermox is on it
<cyphermox> asac: done
<cyphermox> (testing)
<asac> cyphermox: so whats the status? what are we waitingfor still?
<asac> (general image status)
<cyphermox> nothing, just pushing the buttons to publish now
<cyphermox> brb, need to focus to not screw up
<sergiusens> @ci for the dashboard/utah, can we wipe the logs/artifacts left over from another test before collecting/running for the new ones?
<asac> sergiusens: check with doanac and friends
<asac> cyphermox: ok good. please double check with everyone that everything is in :)
<asac> hopefully we avoid missing this one bit that would have made the image perfect
<asac> hehe
<asac> thanks!
<cyphermox> well let's do that one right away
<doanac> sergiusens: yeah. makes sense
<doanac> i'll send an MP to plars in a bit
<sergiusens> cyphermox, the unperfect image?
<sergiusens> imperfect*
<cyphermox> sergiusens: ?
<cyphermox> this is for 258, 260, 262
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I have no idea what you are talking about, so let's just leave it there :-)
<cyphermox> the landings I'm fixing now
<cyphermox> not sure if anything else is required -- that's fixes for qmenumodel, unity8, unity-mir and unity-notifications
<cyphermox> asac: robru: ^ is there anything else?
<cyphermox> slangasek: how is the upstart leak fixing going?
<lool> sergiusens: Yes, we had discussed switching qtpowerd from archive and that should be fine (perhaps give it a quick test though)
<slangasek> cyphermox: we understand the issue, now it's a question of fixing it properly
<slangasek> the proper fix might be to make upstart and unity8 talk to each other over the session bus, instead of directly
<cyphermox> slangasek: just curious, do you have an ETA?
<cyphermox> I'm pushing a change for unity8 now (waiting in proposed)
<slangasek> cyphermox: no; this can't be a rush job
<plars> doanac: don't we already do that? all those artifacts should be stored under clientlogs (except for /var/crash of course), but both of those locations are wiped
<sergiusens> lool, after I asked I remembered we already had had that conversation
<sergiusens> lool, it was done
<slangasek> cyphermox: while we could land a quick-fix in upstart, it would carry risk of other well-behaved clients losing events from us
<cyphermox> slangasek: I understnad, but I mean not likely to be done within four hours?
<doanac> plars: /home/phablet/.cache/upstart
<sergiusens> lool, was asking just because no I know why I had failing locks ;-)
<slangasek> cyphermox: nope
<cyphermox> slangasek: alright
<sergiusens> lool, I was on surface flinger
<plars> doanac: ah, right
<sergiusens> lool, it's really hard to use maguro after a while on mir, so I sometimes just switch
<cyphermox> slangasek:  asac: then let's make that 100 image once the unity* bits in proposed are in archive, agree?
<slangasek> cyphermox: 4 hours to change the way the upstart user session starts the bus and clients connect to it == rush job
<lool> sergiusens: oh
<cyphermox> slangasek: just checking ;)
<lool> sergiusens: I thought you had reflashed
<slangasek> cyphermox: not my decision, I have no opinion :)
<lool> sergiusens: isn't Mir better now?
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> lool: what do you think?
<lool> cyphermox: unity bits in archive >> good
<lool> cyphermox: let me check the plan
<sergiusens> lool, not really
<cyphermox> lool: that's all there was besides the upstart fix I was just discussing with slangasek
<sergiusens> lool, if you use it for dogfooding it's bad
<sergiusens> lool, works fine for the first 5 open/close app cycle
<lool> cyphermox: qmenumodel?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> landing 258
<lool> cyphermox: yes, would you get that in too?
<cyphermox> yes, that's in
<lool> cyphermox: unity-notifications >> robru had issues with it, but it's fixed with latest unity8 IIUC?
<cyphermox> yes
<lool> Ah it's in proposed
<cyphermox> robru confirmed, he was missing a revision
<lool> cyphermox: So I think I need to do unity8 + lxc-android-config uploads, but these need not be in image
<lool> however it's perhaps bad if they aren't
<lool> Cool, and I see unity-mir is in
<lool> cyphermox: did you hint all of this already?
<cyphermox> lool: yes
<lool> cyphermox: I dont see an unity-notifications hint
<cyphermox> hold on
<lool> cyphermox: nor qmenumodel
<cyphermox> are you in a checkout?
<cyphermox> I added them not long ago
<cyphermox> oh, maybe not
<cyphermox> forgot to commit ?
<robru> lool, yes, notification issue is fixed in latest unity8
<rsalveti> seems the only pending issue for today is the upstart one then
<rsalveti> everything else is already in or in proposed
<asac> cyphermox: i think the udev fix will not come unfortunately
<rsalveti> asac: for maguro?
<asac> rsalveti: yes
<rsalveti> yeah, not in time for the release
<lool> Saviq: Hey
<lool> Saviq: Sorry you missed this on #ubuntu-devel
<lool> Saviq: I have an urgent landing of unity8 to do: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/unity8/drop-setcap-conf/+merge/191520
<Saviq> lool, uh
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I need to run for a while, feel free to kick an image if unity8, unity-mir, unity-notifications and qmenumodel are in release.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sure, are we just waiting for them to be automatically published?
<cyphermox> yeh
<cyphermox> looks to me like they are
<rsalveti> great
<lool> Saviq: Hope there's enough context there that it makes sense
<Saviq> lool, yeah
<lool> Saviq: I'm building a test package, but perhaps it's best if it starts its way to the PPA in the mean time?
<Saviq> lool, building here, too, 15 mins ok?
<lool> FYI I'm getting these lintians on unity8:
<lool> E: unity8 source: missing-build-dependency-for-dh-addon python2 => python | python-all | python-dev | python-all-dev
<lool> E: unity8 source: missing-python-build-dependency
<lool> Saviq: Sure
<rsalveti> lool: wait to land this before we reach 100?
<lool> rsalveti: I think we'd rather do that
<rsalveti> ok, I'm around anyway
<Saviq> lool, we have python:any
<Saviq> lool, maybe lintian barfs on that syntax?
<rsalveti> lool: lxc-android-config is already in proposed
<Saviq> rsalveti, we're 15 mins away
<rsalveti> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> 0200 UTC is still 4hrs away ;)
<lool> Saviq: possibly
<Saviq> btw, has anyone managed to upgrade lxc-android-config?
<lool> rsalveti: missing unity8 though
<lool> Saviq: tricky eh
<lool> Saviq: need to umount the udev rules
<rsalveti> yup
<Saviq> lool, ah bind-mounted udev rules
<Saviq> yeah
<lool> Saviq: now you know that pain with unity8  ;-)
<Saviq> lool, yeah, I knew it before already ;)
<Saviq> TBH I'm really scared of all the bind mounts :/
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> mount's output is almost taking my entire screen
<Saviq> yeah
<lool> I dont get the new conffile with the new package
<Saviq> we should build support for a whitelist into overlayfs or something
<lool> ah no, wrong one
<lool> 0.114 is what I want
<lool> not published yet
<lool> pfiou
<Saviq> fginther, ping
<Saviq> lool, so... simple upgrade won't work, need to unmount the udev rules and unity8 first?
<Saviq> (still building, but just making sure)
<lool> Saviq: yes
<lool> ah crap, there was also this download-manager spam
<lool> ralsina: Around?
<ralsina> lool: sort of!
<lool> ralsina: 21:03 < jibel> barry, lool latest u-d-m spams syslog with debug messages, 1 upgrade from 92 to 99 generated more than 2MB of log messages, I'll file a bug
<ralsina> argh
<ralsina> mandel may still be around (he's in orlando this week)
<lool> Saviq: http://people.dooz.org/~lool/unity8-drop-setcap-conf/
<lool> Saviq: Tested by dpkg -i -O installing .debs here; I had the boot-hooks before, and now it's gone
<cjwatson> lool,Saviq: python:any> I believe new(er) lintian fixes that
<cjwatson> ignore lintian on this for now :)
<Saviq> cjwatson, I was meaning to ;D
<lool> Saviq: I've pushed to trunk
<lool> sorry for fastpassing this
<lool> sending to PPA now
<Saviq> lool, nw, I confirmed on desktop it worked - will confirm in a few mines on devices
<lool> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> *mins ;)
<lool> I dont have the armhf builds, so happy if you test there
<lool> I will update from PPA once it's there
<lool> cyphermox, rsalveti: Sorry for delaying image a bit
<rsalveti> no worries
<lool> ralsina: I've chatted with asac to assess the ubuntu-download-mangaer thing
<lool> ralsina: It's quite bad, but it can wait til an update
<ralsina> lool: AFAIK the only logging changes are when network goes up/down so it should not happen all the time
<lool> ralsina: FYI it's bad because a small update like today's generated a huge syslog (and I witnessed download speed wasn't exactly what my internet line allows) and because we dont rotate the log; it's also bad because it's the base image people will update *from* that has it
<ralsina> lool: yes, agreed
<lool> ralsina: try grep download-manager /var/log/syslog
<ralsina> k now that's a lot of crap
<ralsina> we'll have a fix ready tomorrow
<lool> ralsina: a) it's logging crap  b) it's logging progress
<lool> ralsina: Do you know if it affects click?
<lool> ralsina: the click one seems more manageable
<lool> it does log debug
<lool> ah no, it logs progress too
<lool> less crap though
<lool> GAH
<lool> 2013-10-16 23:06:05,880 INFO A version in the ppa (7.83+13.10.20131016.1-0ubuntu1) is higher than the proposed version in bzr (7.83+13.10.20131016-0ubuntu1) (previous tests/builds failing?). Basing on that one.
<lool> merged changelog, gave back
<Saviq> lool, you should really start liking generic-land ;)
<lool> Saviq: I've actually bzr merged by hand
<Saviq> lool, yes, that's what I meant
<lool> found this even easier than generic-land
<lool> ah
<lool> You got me there  :-)
<Saviq> lool, yeah, seems to be working
<Saviq> lool, got the capability fine on /usr/bin/unity8
<lool> Saviq: cool; and just one boot-hook from the two?
<fginther> Saviq, pong
<lool> I mean there's an unrelated mir one
<Saviq> lool, yes, just one
<lool> cool
<Saviq> fginther, hey, can we collect ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log (or *.log) in mediumtests?
<asac> lool: so are we ready for take off?
<sil2100> Hi guys
<asac> lool: remember to doc the syslog flood bug
<asac> for releas notes
<sil2100> Can I help in any way?
<Saviq> fginther, while autopilot doesn't have upstart support we're not getting any console output from unity8 tests now :/
<lool> asac: almost
<lool> asac: need to move unity8 around still
<lool> asac: but it's all merged and building
<lool> preparing the hints already
<fginther> Saviq, sure
<lool> sil2100: I think we're good
<lool> sil2100: unless you know something about shutting up qdebug
<sil2100> lool: sadly - are we getting too much debugging output?
<lool> sil2100: yes
<lool> sil2100: ubuntu-download-manager logs download progress of system updates and of click downloads
<Saviq> lool, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qtglobal.html#qInstallMessageHandler
<lool> + some garbave
<lool> +garbage
<lool> Saviq: Right, there's already a message handler there
<lool> I was hoping there was a simple flag to use to stop them from propagating
<lool> but seems this has to be done in code
<lool> something like DOWNLOAD_MANAGER_DEBUG=1 to turn it on, otherwise off
<fginther> Saviq, it's updated, doing a test now
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<lool> ah QT_NO_DEBUG_OUTPUT is what I was after
<Saviq> lool, that'd have to be the custom message handler in there - Qt doesn't provide anything I'm afraid
<Saviq> lool, but it'd be easy to add
<lool> but runtime would be best
<Saviq> lool, that's build-time
<Saviq> yeah
<lool> Saviq: There's a message handler
<Saviq> lool, so just make it not print anything if an env var is set
<lool> yeah, I shrug at the idea of doing it each message, and at writing C++; I'll just pretend it's C
<lool> oh
<lool> #ifdef DEBUG
<lool>         Logger::setLogLevel(QtDebugMsg);
<lool> #else
<lool>         if (qgetenv("UBUNTU_DOWNLOADER_DEBUG") != "")
<lool>             Logger::setLogLevel(QtDebugMsg);
<lool> #endif
<lool> Logger::setLogLevel is what I was after I guess
<Saviq> lool, yeah, it *does* have an env var like that
<Saviq> lool, so in theory if UBUNTU_DOWNLOADER_DEBUG is unset, it shouldn't log debug
<lool>     if (type < _logLevel)
<lool>         return;
<lool> yeah
<popey> lool: could you please add this to landing asks, it's in progress.. https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1233176/+merge/190009
<lool> popey: (You don't have permission?)  I've added an ask, check if description is ok?
<popey> i dont have permission
 * popey looks
<lool> I'm not putting it on the plan right now as code isn't ready
<popey> perfect thanks
<popey> sure
<sil2100> popey: do we need this in before release?
<popey> yes
<sil2100> popey: or we target for Friday?
<popey> well its part of a set of things
<popey> goes along with line 217
<popey> without 217 we get no alarms saved
<sil2100> I think we need to find someone to review this ASAP then
<popey> without the one I just mentioned, we get no notifications when alarms occur
<popey> i believe ted is reviewing
<rsalveti> can you confirm this will be reviewed today still?
<rsalveti> if not target for friday
<popey> by friday you mean SRU?
<sil2100> popey: btw. since I see 217 was rejected, but bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1236390 has actually two commits now - you know if it's properly fixed now?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236390 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Can't save an Alarm" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> possibly, not sure yet what friday means in the landing spreadsheet
<lool> Saviq: facepalm!
<lool> Saviq: DEFINES += DEBUG
<popey> sil2100: yeah, it has been tested on device and balloons is adding AP tests
<popey> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/alarm-tests/+merge/191482
<lool> I'm a bit worried as DEBUG is used for a range of things
<balloons> getting close ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> popey, balloons: so, maybe since we're basically only waiting for autopilot tests, maybe I should test it and make sure we can instantly release it once APs are ready?
<popey> that would be helpful
<popey> thanks sil2100
<balloons> go for it I'm just polishing them up atm
<popey> What worries me about bumping to friday is that we end up with a build tomorrow which gets published with some key features broken
<popey> I realise we can document this in the release notes, and set expectations accordingly of course
<popey> just a shame to have worked on the alarm stuff and not quite have all the bits landed in the final image
<sil2100> Right, but there's not much we can do if the code won't make it on time
<lool> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-download-manager/udm-no-debug/+merge/191536
<ralsina> lool: looking...
<lool> untested
<ralsina> lool: so DEBUG is set?
<ralsina> lool: ok, so too late to fix the define. +1
<ralsina> lool: top-approved
<lool> ralsina: There's a DEFINE in the .pro, but other parts of the code setup signals and hooks on ifdef DEBUG
<lool> and I dont really want to review these
<popey> sil2100: sure
<ralsina> lool: yeah, let's clean that up for after release
<lool> ralsina: I'll just prepare this in PPA in case we want to push this tomorrow morning
<lool> but I think we're goign without
<ralsina> ok
<lool> doing a test build here to try it out
<popey> rsalveti: sil2100 so if not in build 100 tomorrow, would it be an SRU?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-10-17
<rsalveti> lool: ^?
<ralsina> lool: it does look pretty harmless
<lool> popey: Yeah, or from T
<lool> popey: technically we can still land tomorrow morning in archive or -updates, with paperwork for SRU
<lool> or starting friday or monday in T
<lool> Saviq: unity8-fake-env's new mock dir is harmless, yes?
<lool> Forgot to note it here but I published unity8 to proposed a while ago
<popey> lool: so we'll do system updates for phone?
<popey> I mean, the crucial thing for me is that a sales person or user who has a phone they flash with image 100 (or whatever ends up being 'final') can update to get the fixes
<sil2100> popey: I'm testing the new qtorganizer5-eds aaand...
<popey> (apologies if this is all well known, I haven't seen many discussions about post-13.10 updates to touch)
<sil2100> popey: it seems I can save an alarm, but I can't edit it or disable it :|
<lool> popey: yup
<lool> popey: TBH the next days are not crystal clear to me either
<lool> and the update frequency is also unclear
<lool> every week, every month etc.
<lool> but we will update the stable imge
<lool> I dont know whether we'll update *stable* or *devel* every month for instance
<Saviq> lool, yeah, it's just about AP tests
<popey> right
<popey> so for core apps we're golden because we can deliver updates through the store
<lool> popey: exactly
<popey> but for system components like the ones above we're really stuck
<lool> popey: note that I'd like to tighten the way they get into an image
<popey> hence me being keen to get them in 100
<lool> popey: it shouldn't stop users getting the latest from app store
<lool> popey: via click updater
<popey> yeah, we'll gate core apps
<lool> popey: but right now we have no way to gate
<lool> right
<popey> they can't be updated by the core apps devs
<popey> well we do
<lool> well at the appstore level, right
<popey> sergio has added them all to the store under a separate email account
<popey> so we can manually update
<popey> which is okay for now
<popey> clearly not long term sustainable solution, and doesn't fix the issue in hand
<sil2100> popey: I'm not really sure about releasing the new qtorganizer5-eds - I set an alarm for like 1 minute ago and it didn't do anything, also, removing, disabling and editing alarms doesn't seem to work
<sil2100> popey: so clearly there seems to be something wrong here
<popey> it wont do anything
<popey> until you have charles' bits in
<popey> which should trigger a notification
<sil2100> I thought charles bits were only about informing about alarms on the indicator
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<sil2100> Still, not being able to disable an alarm is a big problem IMO
<popey> renato fixed saving in eds, charles enabled notification from indicator-datetime
<sil2100> If we get the bits that charles has, people will be stuck with alarms once they create them
<popey> i dont know where the broken bit is with regards to editing alarms
<popey> whether thats in clock or eds or somewhere else
<sil2100> Hi charles_
<sil2100> lool: what do you think? Should we publish the qtorganizer5-eds fix for saving new alarms, even though there is no possibility of later editing, disabling, deleting of those?
<popey> well, "no possibility" can be fixed ☻
<sil2100> Indeed ;)
<lool> sil2100: well...
<sil2100> But will we be able to do that before release?
<popey> indeed
<lool> sil2100: I'll ask back: what was didrocks recommendation?
<lool> I think he wanted a working story; it seems it's half working
<lool> net improvement
<lool> but still partial, another landing etc.
<sil2100> lool: I guess, ok, so let's leave that for tomorrow - if Didier ACKs it in the morning, we can instantly publish it since it's tested anyway
<lool> I think we will have to document a known bug in either case
<lool> sil2100: we have it staged; if a 101 goes out tomorrow morning, e.g. for the critical download manager thing, then we can revisit and include this one
<lool> worst case, it comes in the first update
<popey> Sounds reasonable.
<sil2100> Indeed
<sil2100> lool: do you need help in anything else right now?
<lool> sil2100: I'm good!
<lool> sil2100: we can test the download-manager in PPA in a few
<lool> for system-updates and for clicks
<lool> I intend to jsut test for click
<lool> as a side thing
<lool> (and with system-image when the next image comes out)
<lool> gosh, unity8 in release pocket from DB, waiting on publisher
<lool> cyphermox: around?
<lool> rsalveti: around?
<lool> Now's the time
<sil2100> What do we need to test?
<lool> sil2100: Just about to kick #100
<sil2100> \o/
<lool> sil2100: if you like to test download-manager, it just finished: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5110456
<lool> cyphermox, rsalveti: Last chance!
<rsalveti> lool: yup
<lool> rsalveti: Do you want to kick the build?
<lool> I was seconds away of pressing enter on it  :-)
<rsalveti> lool: haha, go for it
<lool> == Building #100 ==
<rsalveti> \o/
<sil2100> lool: installing and checking!
<lool> I need to agree: \o/
<lool> ralsina: I tested the change with a click install; it only outputs a (worrying) warning now: 2013-10-17 00:41:19,288 - WARNING - QObject::connect: No such signal SystemNetworkInfo::onlineStateChange(bool)
<lool> ralsina: it used to output it before too
<lool> it's almost not verbose enough
<lool> but we can tweak these
<lool> will see how system-update goes when it's out
<lool> Good night everyone!
<sil2100> lool: testing here as well, will confirm if I get the same thing
<lool> Ok; gone now!
<sil2100> lool: goodnight!
<lool> Thanks everyone for the hard work!  I'm sure this will be a great image
<ralsina> lool: good night!
<sil2100> lool: confirming, I get the same warning - but no other DEBUG messages finally \o/
<asac> +1
<asac> well done
 * asac crosses fingers
<sil2100> Awesome
<sil2100> Ok guys, see you tomorrow
<rsalveti> will wait and test :-)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: hey!
<cyphermox> I'm back, what's up?
<cyphermox> ah, cool, build 100
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yup
<plars> rsalveti: shouldn't it be done by now?
<plars> rsalveti: oh, it is, nm :)
<rsalveti> plars: flashing :-)
<plars> rsalveti: well, gallery autopilot tests all passed at least on maguro for the first time in a while... that's a good sign, it looks like we still got a systemsettle error
<rsalveti> plars: hm, weird
<rsalveti> plars: the mediaplayer one is an issue with the test itself
<plars> rsalveti: mediaplayer had a crash in maliit-server again :(
<plars> rsalveti: I thought a fix for that was going in already
<rsalveti> plars: where is the crash?
<rsalveti> just saw the systemsettle, but probably because of udev
<plars> rsalveti: on mako: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/100:20131017:20131015/4765/mediaplayer-app-autopilot/
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<plars> rsalveti: on maguro it just had some failures
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> hm, is it the same crash?
<rsalveti> let me get some info
<plars> rsalveti: confirmed - system-udevd on the systemsettle
<plars> rsalveti: argh - unity8 23 failures on mako
<rsalveti> wtf
<plars> rsalveti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_mir-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/
<plars> looks like couldn't connect?
<plars> let me flash here too
<rsalveti> seems fine for me
<rsalveti> got just _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_upstart-app-launch_desktop-hook.32011.crash
<plars> notes-app still about the same it seems - 1 failure (seems to hover between 1 and 2)
<plars> rsalveti: oh very nice - webbrowser finally down to 0 failures (except systemsettle) on maguro!
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> wow, unity8 failed for both mir and SF
<rsalveti> and producing a unity8 crash
<rsalveti> seems something is still not right with unity8 then
<rsalveti> plars: failures with maguro as well
<plars> rsalveti: yeah :(
<rsalveti> plars: did you try running the tests locally?
<plars> rsalveti: not yet, need to check on my flash... I'm flipping back and forth between this and saucy iso tests
<plars> we got a respin a while ago, so everything has to be redone
<plars> ok, starting now
<plars> (the tests, not the flash)
<rsalveti> cool
<plars> rsalveti: ok, found the unity8 problem
<plars> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6249034/
<rsalveti> plars: hm, but what changed to cause that?
<plars> rsalveti: phablet-click-test-setup is pulling in gi there I guess? not sure why it would need or want to rather than use the one installed on the system though
<rsalveti> right
<plars> rsalveti: let me try something locally, if it works there may be an easy fix
<plars> s/fix/workaround
<plars> because if that's the only thing causing it to fail, then the failure is bogus
<rsalveti> yup
<plars> rsalveti: nm, I think that's just something I'm seeing locally, but I have a newer phablet-tools than what's in the lab
<rsalveti> plars: right
<plars> rsalveti: I removed the /home/phablet/autopilot/gi dir locally and now I'm seeing something more like what we see in the jenkins results, but I see nothing happening on the screen
<rsalveti> plars: I'm just trying to run autopilot locally without phablet-tools
<rsalveti> yeah, seems it just hangs
<plars> boo :(
<rsalveti> plars: and there's a crash
<rsalveti> autopilot unity8 -> crash
<rsalveti> let me get the st
<rsalveti> plars: did you get the maliit-server crash locally?
<plars> rsalveti: not on this run at least, this time I just got unity8 crashing
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> same here
<rsalveti> argh, unity8-dbgsym is still based on the older version
<rsalveti>  unity8-dbgsym : Depends: unity8 (= 7.83+13.10.20131016.1-0ubuntu1) but 7.83+13.10.20131016.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<rsalveti> plars: do you have the bug number for the previous maliit issue?
<plars> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1233988 maybe?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233988 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "With Mir enabled: platform-api apps crash with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler(), thrown from mir::client::DisplayConfiguration::copy_to_client()" [High,Fix committed]
<rsalveti> BFD: Warning: /home/phablet/crash/gdb/CoreDump is truncated: expected core file size >= 1736704, found: 61440.
<rsalveti> argh
<plars> rsalveti: we may have to get it locally, there are some issues with apport blocking us from using the tool that waits until it knows the crash file is complete
<plars> and uploaded
<rsalveti> right, was able to get it from mako's results
<rsalveti> plars: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6249098/
<rsalveti>         raw = 0xfe3010 "QUbuntu: Could not create application instance"
<rsalveti> seems different
<rsalveti> let me get dbg from qt
<rsalveti> plars: guess this maliit-server could be related with the unity8 crash
<plars> rsalveti: maybe... I think at least one result I looked at  (mediaplayer) had maliit crash and not unity8 though
<rsalveti> oh, right
<rsalveti> plars: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6249122/
<plars> rsalveti: that's the more complete version of the previous one right?
<rsalveti> plars: seems so
<rsalveti> plars: I think after that fix it's now failing without crashing inside mir or platform-api
<rsalveti> qtubuntu refuses to start the app, which causes the crash
<rsalveti> let me try to reproduce it here
<rsalveti> plars: mediaplayer-app is the first test case
<rsalveti> plars: I believe what happened is that unity8 wasn't read yet when maliit-server started
<rsalveti> causing that crash
<rsalveti> there's a sleep 2 in there already, might just not be enough
<rsalveti> let me open the bug at least
<rsalveti> plars: bug 1240793
<ubot5> bug 1240793 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu) "maliit-server crashes when starting because qtubuntu cannot create the application instance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240793
<rsalveti> now to debug unity8
<plars> rsalveti: did you try it with a longer sleep?
<plars> it seems a bit terrible to have to put a sleep in an upstart job to wait for something to start
<rsalveti> plars: yeah, wasn't able to reproduce it yet
<rsalveti> guess it depends on the system load during first boot
<rsalveti> plars: so I guess this is not fatal, but it's annoying as we'll get the crash
<plars> rsalveti: yeah
<plars> rsalveti: one thing to be aware of, even though that's the first test in the chain, it *does* reboot before running the test. So it's already been rebooted once
<rsalveti> plars: hm, ok
<rsalveti> plars: #3  0x41d8aa74 in g_log (log_domain=<optimized out>, log_level=log_level@entry=G_LOG_LEVEL_ERROR, format=0x418491c0 "No GSettings schemas are installed on the system") at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.38.0/./glib/gmessages.c:1025
<rsalveti> unity8
<rsalveti> too many changes comparing with 99
<rsalveti> we should spin more images, not less
<plars> rsalveti: more images with fewer changes you mean
<plars> right?
<rsalveti> plars: yeah
<plars> yes
<rsalveti> otherwise it's hard to track down regressions
<plars> rsalveti: it still seems hard to me to really track what *exactly* changed from one image to the next, especially when you have changes in click, changes in packages, changes might be in android, or scripts...
<rsalveti> indeed
<plars> rsalveti: it takes a while for a change to make it all the way through from a merge proposal to the image, when that process is expensive it encourages trying to get a lot into an image at once
<rsalveti> plars: exactly, but then it's hard to track down differences
<rsalveti> for a good CI we'd have tons of images
<rsalveti> and proper changelog between them
<plars> rsalveti: agree, but what I'm saying is that for that to happen, we need to be able to propagate a change pretty quickly from an approved merge proposal to an image
<rsalveti> plars: yeah, we need to eliminate the current process and replace with a better one
<rsalveti> more automated one
<rsalveti> and try to keep at least the same quality
<rsalveti> plars: finally, the bt http://paste.ubuntu.com/6249310/
<rsalveti> had to install a few qt dbg packages
<rsalveti> #4  0x417fe118 in g_settings_set_property (object=0x96a818, prop_id=<optimized out>, value=<optimized out>, pspec=<optimized out>) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.38.0/./gio/gsettings.c:487
<rsalveti>         schema_id = 0x9042b0 "com.canonical.Unity.Dash"
<rsalveti> #3  0x41d8aa74 in g_log (log_domain=<optimized out>, log_level=log_level@entry=G_LOG_LEVEL_ERROR, format=0x418491c0 "No GSettings schemas are installed on the system") at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.38.0/./glib/gmessages.c:1025
<rsalveti> now why this only happens with autopilot I'm not yet sure
<rsalveti> plars: bug 1240801
<ubot5> bug 1240801 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "autopilot unity8 fails with "No GSettings schemas are installed on the system"" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240801
<rsalveti> plars: weird, it fails for me with 99 as well
<plars> rsalveti: probably something the unity guys are going to need to investigate in the morning
<rsalveti> plars: yeah, how are you testing unity8?
<plars> maybe Saviq?
<rsalveti> just installed 99, installed the autopilot package, stop unity8 and autopilot run unity8
<rsalveti> plars: yeah, sent an email already
<plars> rsalveti: I don't have anything other than the ap tests and general usage
<rsalveti>   what():  bind: Address already in use
<rsalveti> argh, seems it's because of mir now
<rsalveti> yeah, failing hard here, let me do a clean flash again
<didrocks> rsalveti: thanks for looking at this one, let me flash and have a look as well
 * didrocks looks at unity8 commits
<rsalveti> didrocks: yeah, the results are bad basically because it failed to start the first one already
<rsalveti> for unity8
<didrocks> is it the same on the image? unity8 doesn't start at all then?
<rsalveti> didrocks: seems unity8 is working fine, but can trigger the autotest based tests
<didrocks> interesting
<rsalveti> didrocks: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/100:20131017:20131015/4765/unity8-autopilot/
<rsalveti> *can't
<didrocks> hum, no "com.canonical.Unity.Dash"
<didrocks> fth?
 * didrocks flashes his device
<rsalveti> yeah, didn't get, maybe I'm missing something when starting unity8 here
<rsalveti> just did stop unity8; autopilot run unity8
<didrocks> rsalveti: and you can reproduce locally?
<rsalveti> trying to find a crash that's not corrupted from the dashboard
<didrocks> yeah
<rsalveti> didrocks: flash 100 and test
<didrocks> rsalveti: download in progress
<didrocks> rsalveti: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Dash scopes is working for you?
<rsalveti> I tested here and got that crash which I reported
<rsalveti> didrocks: reflashing as well
<didrocks> hum, I don't see anything changing for this in unity8 trunk…
<didrocks> only libunity is accessing that property, but we didn't change it IIRC
 * didrocks checks
<didrocks> rsalveti: I didn't get any crash file
<rsalveti> didrocks: with autopilot?
<didrocks> without right now
<rsalveti> right, it fails only with autopilot it seems
<didrocks> so, turning the image rw
<didrocks> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Dash scopes
<didrocks> ['music.scope', 'home.scope', 'applications.scope', 'video.scope']
<didrocks> sounds good at least
<rsalveti> good
<didrocks> (rebooting and launching unity8 AP)
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, getting the crash
<didrocks> the crash file is small though…
<didrocks> (too small to be valid)
<rsalveti> didrocks: hm
<rsalveti> trying here as well
<rsalveti> at least dbgsym packages are in sync now
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah… I'm retracing this crash, but with 4 frames, I have few hopes
<rsalveti> didrocks: what is the size?
<didrocks> 600k
<rsalveti> mine is 4.6M
<didrocks> yeah, sounds better
<didrocks> (got until 11M)
<rsalveti> also got the maliit-server one at the same time
<didrocks> rsalveti: same, maliit was supposed to be workeded, but not fixed AFAIK
<didrocks> it's launching after unity8 + 2s
<rsalveti> didrocks: got it
<rsalveti> yeah
<didrocks> workarounded*
<rsalveti> didrocks: got the same crash at least http://paste.ubuntu.com/6249493/
<rsalveti> it might be an issue when bringing unity8 down and up or similar
<rsalveti> let me try just one test
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, I wonder if it's not an environment issue
<didrocks> rsalveti: same crash here
<didrocks> (not so busted then)
<rsalveti> yeah
<didrocks> == ProcEnviron =================================
<didrocks> LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<didrocks> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=<set>
<didrocks> TERM=linux
<didrocks> PATH=(custom, no user)
<didrocks> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=<set>
<didrocks> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<didrocks> SHELL=/bin/bash
<didrocks> seems quite small
<rsalveti> indeed
 * didrocks reboots and look at the unity8 autostarted proc env
<rsalveti> missing the QT stuff
<didrocks> right
<rsalveti> didrocks: way more stuff
<didrocks> right
<rsalveti> maybe autopilot is cleaning up the env?
<rsalveti> weird
<didrocks> rsalveti: well, we would have the issue for long ago
<didrocks> autopilot didn't change
<rsalveti> right
<didrocks> phablet-tools changed, but for downloading from another server
<didrocks> nothing in phablet-test-run
<rsalveti> yeah, and autopilot works fine for other test cases
<didrocks> right
 * didrocks looks at the image diff, just in case
<didrocks> knowing the changes in, the only ones that can be linked are unity8 and ubuntu-touch-session
<didrocks> oh, we changed the upstart job for unity8
<didrocks> maybe the way phablet-test-run invokes it isn't the right one anymore?
<rsalveti> maybe
<rsalveti> but then it's something in the upstart side
<rsalveti> as I called autopilot run unity8 directly
<rsalveti> as phablet
<didrocks> rsalveti: "initctl start unity8"
<didrocks> I don't know upstart session side, but shouldn't it be just start unity8?
<rsalveti> sorry, not upstart side, autopilot side
<rsalveti> my brain is useless already
<rsalveti> "already" :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: heh ;) are you using autopilot directly or phablet-test-run?
<rsalveti> I belive so
<rsalveti> autopilot directly
<didrocks> ah, yeah, can be in autopilot then
<rsalveti> had the same results with phablet-test-run though
<didrocks> right, so maybe the way autopilot starts unity8 isn't right
 * didrocks really hopes we'll find something around that, it really seems a testing env issue
<didrocks> thomi: hey, around?
<didrocks> veebers: as well ^
<rsalveti> autopilot run unity8.application_lifecycle.tests.test_application_lifecycle.ApplicationLifecycleTests.test_app_moves_from_unfocused_to_focused
<thomi> a little bit
<rsalveti> is already enough for the crash
<didrocks> thomi: we can't start unity8 with autopilot in image 100, we are getting weird crash (like no gsettings schema)
<didrocks> thomi: the unity8 upstart job changed, can it be autopilot needs to be adapated?
<thomi> hmmm. unity8 is crashing, or autopilot?
<didrocks> thomi: unity8, because of no gsettings schema
<rsalveti> autopilot is triggering a crash in unity8 :-)
<thomi> didrocks: the autopilot test suite might need to be changed, yeah
<didrocks> but it seems a lot of environment variables are missing
<thomi> AIUI, the test suite basically does 'initctl set-env QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 && start unity8'
<thomi> then looks for the autopilot interface
<thomi> so if the upstart job has changed such that that won't work any more, then someone will need up update the test suite
<thomi> veebers would know more about hat
<thomi> *that
<didrocks> hum grep -r initctl /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/unity8/*
<didrocks> (nothing)
<rsalveti> but 1240801 btw
<rsalveti> bug 1240801
<ubot5> bug 1240801 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "autopilot unity8 fails with "No GSettings schemas are installed on the system"" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240801
<didrocks> rsalveti: hum, sorry? ;)
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: my brain isn't wired up as well
<didrocks> I'm pretty sure it's an env issue, digging…
<rsalveti> didrocks: yeah
<thomi> didrocks: tests/autopilot/unity8/shell/tests/__init__.py line 273
<thomi> is where it's launched
<thomi> I gotta go now though, but that should get you started :-)
<didrocks> thomi: yeah, I was just around that place! thanks :)
<didrocks> rsalveti: even QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY isn't in the env though
<rsalveti> didrocks: right
<didrocks> oh oh
<didrocks> let me check something
<didrocks> (the phone is so long to reboot…)
<didrocks> hum no, theory busted :/
<didrocks> rsalveti: we added a rewpan in the upstart job, I was thinking it can interfere with what autopilot was doing
<didrocks> but no
<rsalveti> right
<didrocks> rsalveti: so that we run autopilot the same way, you just log as phablet and autopilot run …?
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> ssh
<rsalveti> autopilot run
<rsalveti> after stop unity8
<didrocks> ok, same here
<didrocks> yeah, so confirm in job logs:
<didrocks> __pthread_gettid -2
<didrocks> WARNING: QApplication was not created in the main() thread.
<didrocks> loaded the dummy plugin
<didrocks> loaded the Linux plugin
<didrocks> Registered the AalSensorPlugin types
<didrocks> Loading testability driver.
<didrocks> Missing "com.canonical.Unity.Lenses" schema
<didrocks> (process:3161): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system
<rsalveti> yeah, wrong env
<didrocks> so, at least, we know it's trying to load with the right env
<didrocks> Loading testability driver.
<didrocks> but can't get to schema (probably due to env, right)
<rsalveti> wonder if this is because of the setcap hack
<didrocks> well, at this point, let's try all possibilities, but nice catch :)
<rsalveti> but it was dropped later on
<didrocks> we don't have the version with the drop one in the image
<didrocks> so let's try dropping it
<rsalveti> right, but it's part of lxc-android-config
<rsalveti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153936414/lxc-android-config_0.113_0.114.diff.gz
<didrocks> oh yeah
<didrocks> ok, /me rm
<rsalveti> holy, that's an ugly hack
<didrocks> yeah, it was after the discussion that we can't convey setcap as the filesystem is ext2 and we generate tarballs
<didrocks> so doing that on every boot (yeah :/)
<rsalveti> right, but in the end we don't need setcaps at all
<rsalveti> we decided that all apps should have score 0 (default)
<veebers> didrocks: hey I'm kind of around now
<didrocks> rsalveti: oh, really?
<rsalveti> and just set to a higher value when moving them to background
<didrocks> making sense
<didrocks> we go to the extreme everytime we do an hack… happy that we have more reasonable values
<rsalveti> otherwise unity8 would have a higher priority (from the out of memory killer perspective) than init
<rsalveti> it'd kill first upstart and then unity8 :P
<veebers> didrocks, rsalveti: hey will this command flash build 100 on my device? phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed
<didrocks> veebers: right, please do it ;)
<veebers> I would like to see if I can help with this issue
<rsalveti> yeah
<didrocks> that would be really appreciated :)
<veebers> cool, flashing now
<didrocks> rsalveti: heh, well, I keep hearing the shell is the most important piece of the system for 3 years, so I'm unsure (j/k) ;)
<rsalveti> didrocks: haha :-)
<rsalveti> didrocks: did it help?
<didrocks> rsalveti: all tests fail, I don't see unity8 starting but not crashing either
<didrocks> let me see if it's not the powerd/display off thing
<rsalveti> didrocks: maybe because of the mir socket
<rsalveti> check /run/user/32.../mir_...
<didrocks> rsalveti: I have no mir socket (without unity8 running)
<didrocks> that's not expected?
<rsalveti> right it's fine, I just got in a situation where the test was failing because the socket was still there
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> interesting, I even don't see anything anymore in .cache/upstart/unity8.log
<didrocks> like if it doesn't even try starting unity8
<rsalveti> weird
<rsalveti> maybe trying removing the respawn now?
<didrocks>     self.grid_size = int(os.getenv('GRID_UNIT_PX'))
<didrocks> TypeError: int() argument must be a string or a number, not 'NoneType'
<didrocks> for all tests running
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, let's see
<didrocks> hum, not better
 * didrocks reboots to ensure
<rsalveti> in dev mode, you cannot update the unity8 package because of this bind mount
<rsalveti> it'll try to replace it and fails with 'busy'
<didrocks> yeah, it's annoying for testing
<didrocks> ok rebooted
<didrocks> so stopping the shell
<rsalveti> slow reboots...
<rsalveti> so annoying
<didrocks> sudo -u phablet -i sh -lc "initctl stop unity8"
<didrocks> powerd-cli display on bright
<didrocks> (just to ensure it's not getting off)
<plars> not sure if you tried it already, but just out of curiosity I tried removing the setcap hook hack, doesn't look like it's making a difference for me
<didrocks> plars: yeah, we're just doing that, ok. so you confirm :/
<didrocks> plars: you see that in the tests only as well, right? not when using the image?
<plars> didrocks: feel free to try it too, I just removed the file under /etc/init/boot-hooks and reran
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, so really nothing…
<didrocks> plars: confirming
<didrocks> why I don't see anything in the upstart log to try running unity8?
<didrocks> ah, only running one test at least, tried to start it
<didrocks> with the same error thugh
<didrocks> though*
<didrocks> veebers: so, for clarity, the issue seems that unity8 isn't loaded with the same env than the system one
<didrocks> we are getting:
<didrocks> Loading testability driver.
<didrocks> Missing "com.canonical.Unity.Lenses" schema
<didrocks> the schema exists if you try by end
<popey> morning phabulous people!
<didrocks> (and that's what is making unity8 crashing)
<didrocks> hey popey
<didrocks> popey: can you upgrade to image 100 and test as much as you can it? (we have an issue, but we start thinking it's a test environment issue)
<popey> doing right now
<didrocks> if you get unity8 disappearing and not reapparing, ring the alarm bell :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-17-073526.png \o/ 100
<didrocks> :)
<popey> although technically we're way beyond 100 given we reset the counter a couple of months back
<popey> but lets not mention that ☻
<didrocks> sshhhhh ;)
<veebers> didrocks: ah ok odd, there is some patching/mocking happening with the autopilot tests but this looks very broken
<rsalveti> right guys, guess you're all on top of this issue already
<rsalveti> will get some sleep
<didrocks> rsalveti: sure, enjoy! we'll have good news when you wake up :)
<didrocks> rsalveti: thanks for the initial debugging!
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<rsalveti> np, later and good luck :-)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<popey> network indicator shows not connected, but i have an ip address in ifconfig
<plars> right, I think I'm going to go get some sleep too... back later
<popey> (and network works)
<didrocks> plars: see you later! thanks :)
<didrocks> popey: maybe a crash? It's working here
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-17-074119.png
<popey> i am connected to that wifi access point
<popey> nothing in /var/crash.. hmmm
<didrocks> weird
<didrocks> popey: on a fresh intall, I connected for the first time (and it worked)
<didrocks> ok, let's keep those in mind
<popey> this was an upgrade from 99
<didrocks> popey: maybe it will be better to have a complete wipe out?
<didrocks> as people will install that image (maybe) from scratch :)
<didrocks> and we told we don't really support upgrades
<popey> yeah, i usually test both
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
 * popey reflashes clean
<jibel> lool, I tested the upgrader, no big problem so far. main issue is you cannot resume or restart an upgrade if you exit system-settings
<jibel> lool, but from all the tests I did, I couldn't brick the pohne
<jibel> *phone
<didrocks> hey jibel ;)
<jibel> Bonjour didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> jibel: bof, la folie depuis ce matin, et toi?
<jibel> didrocks, ça va mais j'ai testé jusque minuit et demi et n'ai pas entendu le reveil :/
<didrocks> jibel: ça va, c'est encore tôt de toute manière là :)
<didrocks> jibel: in case you didn't follow, there is no way to run unity8 AP tests on image 100. It seems to work well on the image, but we are getting a crash on a schema not being installed (which is installed)
<didrocks> looking at the env of the crashed unity8 process, it's very poor (not a lot of env variable)
<didrocks> we tried to disable multiple things between the 2 images (setcap, respawn…)
<jibel> didrocks, okay, I'm flashing 100, is there anything you want me to verify?
<didrocks> jibel: first, that the image itself is fine
<didrocks> then, if you can help on this AP test front
<didrocks> veebers: flashing finished?
<veebers> didrocks: only just now, now installing tests
<popey> didrocks: missing indicator clock on first clean flash
<veebers> didrocks: the internet here is slow :-)
<didrocks> popey: I guess the same random crash? (it appears here)
<popey> yeah, expect so, will reboot and see
<jibel> popey, was the date indicator present?
<jibel> popey, nm, I read it as no time on screen lock, this is bug 1239710 but we cannot find a way to reporduce
<ubot5> bug 1239710 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239710
<popey> yes, on second boot
<veebers> didrocks: right, I know what's causing it in the autopilot code, now to figure out how to fix it'
<popey> clean flash, connected to wifi, and again i see no tick next to the access point I am connected to.. http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-17-081224.png
<didrocks> veebers: oh, can you expand it? are you sure it's due to autopilot?
<didrocks> veebers: and that we don't have that in the finale image?
<didrocks> (and why it's starting to be triggered now)
<didrocks> popey: ah, the tick
<didrocks> popey: let me check
<didrocks> let me get a shell first :)
<didrocks> popey: can you try to downgrade indicator-network?
<veebers> didrocks: yeah, there was code added that sets some more env details that appear to be incorrect causing it to crash, if I remove that one line, it works fine
<popey> ya
<popey> do you know what version I need?
<didrocks> veebers: any reference/diff to point me to (just removing the line)? I wonder why we didn't get it before though
<didrocks> popey: 0.5.1+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1
<popey> k
<didrocks> thanks!
<popey> np
<veebers> didrocks: it looks like the code was introduced unity8 trunk revno 470
<didrocks> but I tried to downgrade unity8…
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> veebers: we don't ship rev 470
 * didrocks checks again
<didrocks> oh, we do ship it
<veebers> didrocks: phew, I thought I had screwed something up there :-\
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> ah, so I didn't downgrade the autopilot package
<didrocks> let me try
<veebers> didrocks: I suspect that should work for you
<popey> didrocks: downgraded indicator-network, i still see no tick
<didrocks> veebers: \o/
<didrocks> popey: hum, is that a regression really from image 100?
<didrocks> veebers: my hero! I tried downgrading half of the image but the autopilot tests, thinking we didn't ship tihs
<popey> seems not
<popey> i have a 99 phone next to it
<didrocks> ok, ok good news then
<popey> also not showing icon
<veebers> didrocks: heh no worries. Sorry I didn't catch this earlier. How old is build 100?
 * popey reflashes
<didrocks> popey: hum, so maybe a toolkit upgrade? Can you try on other apps having the same tick?
<didrocks> veebers: well, few hours, no worry :)
<veebers> didrocks: you can re-create the unity8 crash with this command: start unity8 XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/unity8/mocks/data/applications/
<didrocks> veebers: this unity8 commit wasn't supposed to land
<popey> didrocks: will look
<didrocks> veebers: right, wrong XDG_DATA_DIRS :)
<veebers> didrocks: ah right, that makes sense why I had 99 then :-)
<veebers> didrocks: yeah
<didrocks> veebers: you're going to propose a patch?
<veebers> didrocks: Yep I could do, do you know what the correct directory is? I was going to hitup Saviq or mzanetti and ask them otherwise
<sil2100> Morning
<sil2100> Damn, yesterday I upgraded my desktop and I can't properly boot into graphical mode anymore
<didrocks> veebers: I think you should append /usr/share/ at least
<didrocks> ok, /me reflashes the image
<popey> didrocks: reflashing again, this time clock appears fine and so does the network tick
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-17-083228.png
<didrocks> popey: the network tick?
<didrocks> but but but
<didrocks> time clock -> ok, it's the crash
<didrocks> but the network tick
 * didrocks is puzzled
<popey> odd isnt it?
<didrocks> really puzzled
<didrocks> yeah :)
<popey> but not a regression
<didrocks> right
<popey> as my 99 phone has it too
<didrocks> popey: TBH, I'm happy, the unity8 issue is figured out
<didrocks> it's not the image
<didrocks> I can take my coffee after 2h30 of stress :)
<popey> heh
<Saviq> jeez
<Saviq> didrocks, sorted?
<veebers> Saviq: I'll have a MR for you in a moment :-)
<didrocks> kind of, we know it doesn't impact the image at least :)
<Saviq> wth happened there?
<didrocks> Saviq: your commit…
<didrocks> Saviq: look at the ue-leads ML
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, but what about it? it was just prepending to X_D_D?
 * Saviq hates g...
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I'm puzzled through the code, that's why I didn't think about this commit being a problem at first
<didrocks> Saviq: we prepend many directory on the real install
<didrocks> directories*
<Saviq> didrocks, but it's empty on the phone?
<didrocks> and it still look for the last one
<didrocks> Saviq: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ is not empty
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, but XDG_DATA_DIRS is
<didrocks> Saviq: oh, but if it's empty
<Saviq> didrocks, but as soon as we put *something* there
<didrocks> it looks in /usr/share :p
<Saviq> yeah exactly
<didrocks> welcome to glib ;)
<Saviq> so when empty - we need to put both our override *and* /usr/share...
<Saviq> eh
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> Saviq: you didn't try the AP tests? (nor lool I guess?)
<Saviq> didrocks, I did, but obviously on desktop it worked
<didrocks> argh, always test on phone please :/
<Saviq> didrocks, and on device I must've had some weird env that it went fine
<veebers> Saviq: the os.getenv("XDG_DATA_DIRS") returned None, but it's initctl get-env that we're interested in
<didrocks> Saviq: at least, it doesn't impact the image, that's all what counts. I got a ton of stress, but at least, I can enjoy coffee now :)
<Saviq> veebers, aaah
<Saviq> veebers, ap on device doesn't run under upstart...
<Saviq> didrocks, sorry about htat
<didrocks> Saviq: well, I'm happy about the resolution, a little bit sorry that a fix for desktop screwed us though, but that's fine
<didrocks> also, nothing in the landing plan…
<didrocks> or maybe #265
<didrocks> but not really clear about the other change
<Saviq> yeah I dropped the ball there, sorry
<Saviq> just wanted to see -ci getting better
<didrocks> well, again, the image is good
<didrocks> which is what is important :)
<didrocks> the tests are running here
<didrocks> I'll report the result
<Saviq> oh btw
<didrocks> Saviq: I just downgraded to previous -autopilot package
<Saviq> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl get-env XDG_DATA_DIRS
<Saviq> /usr/share/ubuntu-touch-surfaceflinger:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/
<Saviq> wonder what surfaceflinger is doing there ;)
<didrocks> ok, so upstart/direct ap launch issue
<didrocks> interesting indeed :)
<didrocks> Ran 22 tests in 416.930s
<didrocks> FAILED (failures=5)
<Saviq> didrocks, previous ap might have some failures in notifications
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure when stuff got released
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, so let me take your latest and adding the env by hand
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, just export it before starting AP
<Saviq> didrocks, if you get any .crash that's more than 1MB, I'll be interested, too
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, the only ones I got was the our lovely gsettings schema missing
<veebers> Saviq, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/unity8/ap_env_fix_1240801/+merge/191567 (I'm just running all the tests now locally, the couple I did try worked)
<didrocks> veebers: doing the same, running all tests
<didrocks> (with just changing the env)
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, this looks right
<Saviq> if only we had CI automation...
<Saviq> oh wait...
<didrocks> Saviq: well, I would love to as well not having to be changed in a manual tester running the tests as well. I think we have to cope with it for now and be systematic in our approach meanwhile
<didrocks> Saviq: I raised that as a top priority FYI
<didrocks> jibel: popey: so, apart from those issues, happy with that image?
<popey> so far.. still fiddling
<jibel> didrocks, nothing utterly broken so far
 * didrocks crosses fingers
<didrocks> then, we'll need ogra_ for finale results on maguro
<didrocks> Ran 22 tests in 484.981s
<didrocks> FAILED (failures=1)
<didrocks> Saviq: ^
<didrocks> ERROR: unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen.TestLockscreen.test_pin_screen_wrong_code(Native Device)
<didrocks> it's a flacky test IIRC
<didrocks> (or a race, unity8 didn't restart)
<didrocks> anyway, it's good enough for me
<Saviq> didrocks, what's the ap error?
<didrocks> raise NoSuchProcess(pid, None, 'no process found with pid %s' % pid)
<didrocks> NoSuchProcess: no process found with pid 8268
<didrocks> oh, an unity8 crash
<didrocks> hum, was an older one
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, but yeah - that means u8 crashed on startup
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, seems to match the time
<Saviq> and I didn't get anything from the backtrace yet
<didrocks> anyway, we'll figure it out
<Saviq> didrocks, how big the .crash file?
<didrocks> Saviq: 50k :p
<didrocks> not sure you would be interested, 2 frames ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, *not* useful :/
<Saviq> didrocks, and both ??
<didrocks> well, sure, not retraced yet
<didrocks> but for 2 frames, it's probably a loop in the mainloop
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, will dogfood now, if I get an interesting stack, I'll keep you posted
<Saviq> didrocks, not gonna get retraced I'm afraid
<Saviq> didrocks, both of those frames are in android libs afaict
<didrocks> yeah
<Saviq> for which we don't have dbg symbols
<didrocks> anyway, we'll see in the long term, I don't see anything blocking us for now :)
<popey> didrocks: yeah, seems okay.
<didrocks> popey: not ok, stellar! :)
<didrocks> we have less tests in total in the dashboard though
<didrocks> jibel: popey: do you know why? ^
<popey> nope
<jibel> didrocks, don't ask me about the dashboard. Are the tests still running?
<didrocks> jibel: if so, they are stuck for a long time
<didrocks> maguro is running
<didrocks> but not mako
<jibel> didrocks, there are jobs call mir-maguro-smoke-something, maybe that's it?
<jibel> I don't know
<jibel> psivaa, ^^
<didrocks> maguro has the right total number
<didrocks> not mako
<didrocks> ah ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<didrocks> same for dialer-app
<Saviq> didrocks, confirmed, veebers's fix is working, shall I merge?
<didrocks> Saviq: please do (we won't rebuild it though)
 * ogra_ might be a few min late to the meeting, my magurto download says it still needs 15min
<ogra_> (flashing before the meeting today)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah I know
<psivaa> didrocks: jibel: just kicked off the ui-toolkit job, i dont see any issues with mako dialer
<didrocks> psivaa: maguro dialer
<didrocks> and terminal/rssreader
<didrocks> the total of tests ran are 1
<psivaa> didrocks: i've kicked them off already :)
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> it's interesting that total tests run: 288
<didrocks> total test failed: 39
<didrocks> if I count manually, the pass rate is 86.4
<didrocks> not 92.4
<didrocks> I think they don't use the right total tests run
<mardy> hi! Can someone please fix or delete this job? http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/signon-ui-daily/label=pbuilder/53/
<didrocks> mardy: that would be for fginther I guess
<mardy> didrocks: thanks
<mardy> fginther: ^
<mardy> fginther: I think it's using some obsolete PPAs for Qt5
<Saviq> veebers, hmm did you try your patch on the desktop?
<veebers> Saviq: oh, yes I tried at least one test
<veebers> Saviq: I'll re-run now
<Saviq> veebers, try uninstalled as well, I'm getting some complaints
<veebers> Saviq: uninstalled?
<veebers> Saviq: oh unity8 uninstalled
<Saviq> veebers, not from a package
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, after make -C builddir install
<Saviq> veebers, and PYTHONPATH=tests/autopilot autopilot run unity8...
<veebers> Saviq: trying now
<vila> mardy: it's finished already
<vila> *it
<veebers> Saviq: I'm doing something dumb, "make -C builddir install" doesn't work for me, what do I need to do from a fresh branch?
<didrocks> jibel: popey: oh, something to try on that image: opening/closing a lot of apps
<Saviq> veebers, ./build
<didrocks> jibel: popey: the slowdown should be fixed
<popey> k
<veebers> Saviq: ah of course
<Saviq> veebers, you might need ./build -s if you have a really clean env (like deps not installed)
<popey> i have 10 apps open and it feels a bit sluggish
<mardy> vila: yes, but I mean to ask to change the job's configuration
<veebers> Saviq: ack
<mardy> vila: it always fails
<t1mp> 22:06:19 < fginther> t1mp, I discovered one problem was the oom killer was killing qmlscene and autopilot before the test completed, the  workaround was to split up the tests
<t1mp> fginther: is that something that https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-leaks/+merge/191449 might fix?
<vila> mardy: ha, you'll need fginther then indeed
<vila> mardy: I had a brief look at the job config but no ppa is directly mentioned there so that needs move knowledge that I have for now
<mardy> vila: ok, np, thanks for the investigation. I'll follow-up with fginther
<vila> mardy: ack
<didrocks> lool: ogra_: around?
<didrocks> asac: ?
<ogra_> didrocks, on my way, it just finished the download
<didrocks> ok :)
<veebers> Saviq: is this the complaint you're getting? Please install unity8 or copy data/unity8.conf to /home/leecj2/.config/upstart
<veebers> well, not with leecj2 of course :-)
<Saviq> veebers, no, it can't find the process
<veebers> oh :0
<Saviq> veebers, maybe my env is broken again...
<veebers> Saviq: did you do anything with the unity8.conf for upstart to find it/
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, I have unity8 installed
<Saviq> veebers, and I had it copied, too
<Saviq> veebers, let me restart my terminal, maybe my env is broken again
<Saviq> ok that didn't help
 * Saviq reboots
<Saviq> veebers, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6250028/
<veebers> Saviq: I did have to make one line fix to get running, now I see this in the log: Unable to activate  "camera-app.desktop"
<veebers> Saviq: yeah, heh that's the oneline I did to fix it
<Saviq> veebers, that means the XDG path isn't set up right
<veebers> Saviq: did you ok htat previous MR?
<Saviq> veebers, not merged yet
<veebers> ah ok
<veebers> Saviq: I've changed it to needs review
<veebers> need to fix this first
<Saviq> veebers, k
<Saviq> veebers, so it's working installed - from both package and local PYTHONPATH=
<Saviq> veebers, but has issues with uninstalled
<Saviq> veebers, it's late for you, shall we take over?
<Saviq> veebers, thanks for being on guard for the original issue
<veebers> Saviq: nw, also thank rsalveti  and didrocks who originally brought it to my attention :-)
<veebers> Saviq: I'll see if I can fix it quickly, if not I'll hand over
<Saviq> veebers, thanks
<didrocks> yw veebers, thanks!
<psivaa> popey: didrocks: ive noted down some information about the AP testing of the core apps on 99 in the doc
<psivaa> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1EepnzbV6b0aqvdevB19_Fp2gmjwLDNEo6F3lcv0VhVY/edit#
<didrocks> psivaa: ah, excellent! thanks a lot :)
<psivaa> didrocks: yw :)
<jibel> didrocks, confirmed, it is faster. I started all the preinstalled apps, but then init uses crazy amount of memory and the system starts swapping
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, we still have the upstart mem leak
<didrocks> but I'm still happy with have the libunity-mir mem leak under control
<veebers> Saviq: d'oh was trivial fix have pushed latest if you would like to try agin
<veebers> again*
<Saviq> veebers, cool, thanks
<lool> Hi
<Saviq> veebers, +1
<vila> lool: hi ! Slept enough ?
<sil2100> Hello!
<didrocks> sil2100: you're back \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: still on the tty though... doing another reboot in a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: good luck with your hunt!
<t1mp> psivaa: perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239646 should go in the doc as well
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239646 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "CI fails most tests on UITK trunk" [Critical,In progress]
<t1mp> psivaa: I'm still waiting for a CI run to see if it was fixed by a mir update
<lool> vila: lalala
<lool> vila: yeah it's ok
<vila> lool: :)
<lool> but I ignored the alarm clock
<psivaa> t1mp: ok, CI run with image 100 has finished
<t1mp> psivaa: do you have a url for that?
<psivaa> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/
<t1mp> thanks
<ogra_> didrocks, lool, asac, popey, from maguro POV the image looks fine
<ogra_> i filed bug 1240875
<ubot5> bug 1240875 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Need to reboot the phone to have it pick up a new language setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240875
<ogra_> but thats not maguro specific
<didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<veebers> Saviq: hmm I don't seem to have this dir on my desktop: /usr/share/unity8/mocks/data, I've installed unity8 + fakenv + autopilot tests etc.
<t1mp> psivaa: wow. looks like ubuntu-ui-toolkit has 52/52 passes :D
<t1mp> hmm 2 fails on maguro
<t1mp> on systemsettle-before and systemsettle-after. I don't know what that is
<Saviq> veebers, it's in fake-env
<Saviq> veebers, from trunk, though
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok
<Saviq> veebers, as in you need 20131016
<Saviq> .1 I think
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok, thanks
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, just checked - it's there
<Saviq> veebers, hrm
<Saviq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/amd64/unity8-fake-env/filelist disagrees
<Saviq> veebers, but it's there if you open https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5110290
<Saviq> the fake-env deb
<Saviq> veebers, aaanyway - we'd know - if it's not there - ap on desktop will fail miserably
<psivaa> t1mp: systemsettle failure doesn't look related to ubuntu-ui-toolkit tests
<psivaa> the systemsettle test fails before the uitoolkit tests run
<Saviq> veebers, and it's fine http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/1248/
<ogra_> and bug 1240881
<ubot5> bug 1240881 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "scrolling is very jumpy on maguro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240881
<t1mp> psivaa: on this MR the tests just failed https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ci-test/+merge/190906
<lool> jibel: thanks for the testing
<t1mp> psivaa: do you know how I can see which image was used for those tests? if it is image 100 they should have passed
<veebers> Saviq: ok, perhaps I have an older package
<Saviq> veebers, thanks!
<veebers> Saviq: I ask because of this (probably not urgent) from our discussion yesterday/this morning: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/unity8/ap_make_use_of_helpers_in_tests/+merge/191575
<psivaa> t1mp: let me take a look
<t1mp> psivaa: thanks
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, will look at it asap
<Saviq> veebers, although we need to take a step back and see what can we abstract / what should move into ap (like all the upstart business) etc.
<veebers> Saviq: sweet thanks, it's pre-req branch is still "needs-review" so if you get the chance that would be awesome too :-)
<veebers> Saviq: ah, I haven't had the chance to talk to you about that
<cjwatson> lool: how's timing looking?  we're looking at releasing everything else in early afternoon (maybe around 1pm local?, but not going to set a fixed time), and it'd be good if the touch images were ready when we do :)
<veebers> I was talking with thomi earlier (the other day?) and autopilot 1.4 will handle all/most of the upstart stuff. Which is why I didn't go into the trouble of abstracting etc. that stuff to much at all
<Saviq> veebers, ok cool
<Saviq> veebers, so, like tomorrow ;D
<veebers> so soon we'll be able to go through and update those to be much nicer
<veebers> Saviq: ^_^
<psivaa> t1mp: both mako and maguro are running image 100
<didrocks> ogra_: do you see an improvement thanks to unity-mir?
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'm handling it
<asac> cjwatson: seems we have our final image, so should be good. check with didrocks etc.
<didrocks> cjwatson: image 100 will be the one
<t1mp> psivaa: I don't understand why this one passes http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/maguro/100:20131017:20131015/4767/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot/
<asac> didrocks: dont say too much :)
<asac> lol
<didrocks> ;)
<t1mp> psivaa: and this fails most of the tests https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/2530/?
<t1mp> psivaa: shouldn't they be the same?
<didrocks> cjwatson: so, we need to discuss release note, we have some infos, where should we paste them?
<asac> didrocks: can we retry a few things like notes-app etc.?
<asac> maybe the dashboard can look even nicer for 100
<didrocks> psivaa: ^
<cjwatson> didrocks: can you edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes directly (just watch out for edit conflicts as several people are editing on and off)?
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, will run them
<asac> 100 is running on maguro :)
<cjwatson> didrocks: There's an empty section for Ubuntu Touch there waiting for your input :-) (feel free to rename it though)
<psivaa> t1mp: not sure why they differ.. need to take a deeper look at the medium tests
<didrocks> cjwatson: sure, doing it, a section sounds good
<sil2100> didrocks: any testing needed? I'm on with a shell now and flashing my device right now
<didrocks> cjwatson: can you tell us when the announce will be made? We are just a promotion away
<didrocks> sil2100: please dogfood like crazy ;)
<didrocks> thanks psivaa
<t1mp> psivaa: is there a way to see if this fix https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-leaks/+merge/191449 is present in image 100?
<ogra_> eeek !
 * ogra_ found an RC bug on maguro :(
<cjwatson> didrocks: My aversion to picking a time isn't paranoid secrecy, it's because we've found that if we nominate an exact time then people tend to try to stick to it even if things are going wrong
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -lh /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 352M Oct 17 11:37 /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<asac> ogra_: thats system updates
<ogra_> grows ~100M per minute
<cjwatson> didrocks: not before 1pm London time
<cjwatson> didrocks: hopefully not long after that
<didrocks> cjwatson: right, I mean, just tell us in advance so that we can promote
<ogra_> and i cant connect to WIFI anymore
<t1mp> psivaa: so if unity-mir has r > 129
<ogra_> and in fact syslog gets about 100 lines from NM per second
<cjwatson> didrocks: do you have any mirror propagation delays we need to be concerned about?
<asac> ogra_: i am connected on wifi
<didrocks> ogra_: are you really not connected? there is a bug with the tick not showing randomly
<cjwatson> didrocks: (and promote to where?)
<didrocks> ah
<ogra_> asac, switch wifi off and on a few times
<ogra_> at some point it stops listing any networks at all
<didrocks> ogra_: can you answer to cjwatson? ^ (I think we don't have mirrors, right?)
<ogra_> no, we dont
<didrocks> cjwatson: promote to the stable channel
<cjwatson> didrocks: so if we just give you ten minutes' warning or something?
<ogra_> cjwatson, i also wouldnt know what "promotion" means in case of touch ... since we will just roll forward
<didrocks> ogra_: don't you tell "promoting an image"? :)
<asac> ogra_: i dont think the fact that NM goes down after stressing it a new issue
<didrocks> I heard it from you
<asac> or is it?
<ogra_> didrocks, right, to the devel channel from devel-proposed
<asac> i had this at least one time in previous days
<ogra_> asac, definitely new
<ogra_> i never had that before
<asac> ogra_: i had it :)
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -lh /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 595M Oct 17 11:40 /var/log/syslog
<asac> didnt wsee th syslog, but the "cant see any wifi network anymore)
<ogra_> and my disk will be full in about 30min or so
<asac> ogra_: yeah. yo must be in an awful race
<asac> or something
<didrocks> cjwatson: so yeah, 10 minutes is fine :)
<asac> ogra_: can you reboot and see how often you can trigger
<asac> ?
<didrocks> cjwatson: well, if ogra is around
<ogra_> i get 100s of lines into syslog per minute
<asac> sure, we know that by now
<ogra_> ah, and now i cant wake it up from sleep anymore
<ogra_> (it was only on for like 20min)
<asac> ogra_: your boot is busted obviously... try if you can reproduce anything like that when you boot again etc.
<asac> ogra_: and capture what you see of course
<asac> logs etc.
<ogra_> and its glowing at the top ... nearly cant touch it
<asac> so one can investigate
<ogra_> reboot is also not possible
<asac> jibel: are you guys on testing #100?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6250220/
<asac> jibel: you might want to keep an eye on what ogra is describing above
<jibel> asac, yes, we do
<ogra_> thats the stream of messages in syslog
<jibel> asac, that's what I'm trying to reproduce ATM
<asac> ok
<jibel> asac, but cannot on mako
<asac> ogra_: is that a fresh --no-backup install?
<asac> jibel: i dont have it on maguro either, but i did a system update
<ogra_> asac, yes
<asac> ok let me do that then too
<ogra_> i have 2 APs in the house and moved between them (i usually do that for a test) ... and i have a wlan free spot in the house where i usually go to test if it switches back and forth ...
<ogra_> after being out of wlan range and getting back into range this started
<asac> jibel: ^
<asac> well, let me first flash a no-backup one
<ogra_> the spam started after being in the wlan free spot and switching wifi off and on again
<jibel> asac, ok, I'll have to find a place without wifi
<ogra_> when being back in range i got a WPA dialog but no AP listings anymore
<asac> jibel: i feel it might be a on/off thing etc.
<asac> rather than roam
<ogra_> jibel, use tinfoli
<ogra_> wrap the phone in it, and leave it for a moment
<ogra_> that should shield you from all networks
<psivaa> t1mp: i think the devices have unity-mir r 129
<psivaa> ahh you needed > 129
<t1mp> psivaa: actually I needed >= 129
<t1mp> so 129 should be good
<ogra_> ok, phone is back up ... let me walk through the house to see if i can trigger it again
<jibel> hm, unity8 crashed when I went out of range
<didrocks> popey: thanks! I was about adding that one ;)
<popey> ☻
<popey> didrocks: are you taking from that doc and putting somewhere else?
<ogra_> asac, jibel, so i can reproduce the behavior in the UI, but this time it doesnt spam syslog
<jibel> ogra_, what exactly do you do, I'll try on mako
<didrocks> popey: yeah, putting it on the wiki release page as soon as I can get a lock on it :)
<popey> coolio
<ogra_> jibel, i have one AP upstartis and one downstairs ... and a WLAN free spot in one bathroom ... i want from upstairs to downstairs, watch the signal degrade and watch it picing up the new AP (wehich makes the signal go to 100% again) ... then i go to the bathroom and watch wlan go away and see the 3G icon appear
<ogra_> at that piont i get a WPA PW popup
<jibel> ogra_, the unity8 crash I saw might be a duplicate of bug 1239394, I'm uploading the crash and will do more 'out of range' tests
<ubot5> bug 1239394 in Unity 8 "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_tracker_item_get_attribute_value()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239394
<ogra_> typing in the PW doesnt connect (Edge icon stays (little E in the panel)
<ogra_> then switching off and on wlan triggers it
<jibel> ogra_, okay, I don't have any AP in my bathroom, but it probably doesn't matter :)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i dont have wlan in one of my bathrooms
<didrocks> popey: dpm: feel free to edit it directly as well
<ogra_> seems the pipes shield that room very well
<sil2100> hm, is there an option to save images in our webbrowser-app?
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe ask osomon?
<popey> dont think so
<didrocks> popey: how do you take all your screenshot btw?
<popey> mirfbdump
<didrocks> popey: hum, is that installed by default?
<popey> no
<didrocks> command not found
<popey> its a script
<popey> one mo
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/mirfbdump
<popey> Jean-Baptiste wrote it, I modded it so it autouploads to my webspace and opens the image using xdg-open
<ogra_> jibel, asac, while i can reproduce the strange UI behavior, i cant really reproduce the syslog spam, lets put that one under "driver hiccup" until we see it again
<didrocks> popey: oh nice!
<popey> also his script shrinks the image, i wanted full-size ones
<didrocks> /dev/$FBDEV ${PICDIR}/fb
<didrocks> waow ;)
<didrocks> ok, it's really a dump :)
<popey> yeah!
<lool> cjwatson: sorry I was picking up my son at school
<lool> cjwatson: we're good
<lool> cjwatson: in terms of images, we're sticking with our latest #100
<lool> cjwatson: we've assessed the remaining high prio issues, and they will be delivered in updates now
 * popey pops out to run an errand. back in an hour or less
<didrocks> popey: enjoy!
 * popey doesn't enjoy dentists ☻
<jibel> didrocks, http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/mirfbdump original version without upload to popey's place :) there is a request to include it into phablet-tools
<didrocks> jibel: we definitively should
<didrocks> popey: don't enjoy then and good luck!
<didrocks> :)
<lool> popey: ouch
<ogra_> is it expected that my icons under "installed" re-oder themnselves all the time (thats on mako)
<ogra_> ah, now it stopped
<ogra_> that looked weird
<lool> So image 100 is the one with the highest pass rate ever on touch_mir images
<ogra_> (wild icon shuffling that stops and starts over etc ... having stock ticker as first icon, then shorts ,, and in the end the browser again)
<lool> ogra_: yeah that's painful
<lool> ogra_: worst is when the clicks dont show up
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but it went on this time
<ogra_> for about a minute
<ogra_> even with the click being there
<ogra_> but i guess as long as it stops we're fine
<dpm> didrocks, done (editing release notes). That's all I could think of
<didrocks> dpm: thanks :)
<Saviq> didrocks, btw, shall we release unity8 and rerun its suite on #100?
<didrocks> Saviq: no need to release it. I just did my test results locally
<psivaa> t1mp: ok, on maguro the tests succeeded
<didrocks> Saviq: let's not touch anything right now :)
<Saviq> didrocks, I mean for smoke ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, but ok :)
<asac> ogra_: sounds right
<Saviq> didrocks, btw, seems we found the crasher: bug #1240866
<ubot5> bug 1240866 in Unity 8 "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in getenv()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240866
<ogra_> whee
<asac> i am sure we are not 100% robust on maguro wrt wifi
<Saviq> didrocks, getenv is not thread safe
<ogra_> with pittis fix maguro feels snappier actually
<t1mp> psivaa: ah cool, that's an improvement :) now let's see whats up with mako
 * ogra_ just replaced udevd with the fixed one
<didrocks> Saviq: oh, the story repeat! (we had exactly the same in unity7 2 years ago ;))
<didrocks> Saviq: nice catch!
<Saviq> didrocks, :D
<psivaa> t1mp: mako failed to unlock screen.. looking at why this has happened
<didrocks> Saviq: no way to run the smoke test without an image being built (hence no release ;))
<t1mp> psivaa: mako still seems to have the same problem. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2578/testReport/junit/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.gallery.test_gallery/ButtonsTestCase/test_buttons_standard_button_/
<sil2100> ;D
<t1mp> psivaa: a problem when setting up the app
<t1mp> psivaa: ah that could explain it
<asac> Saviq: thats a multi-threading issue?
<Saviq> asac, yes
<Saviq> asac, both unity8 and Mir try to getenv() concurrently
<Saviq> asac, and that fails
<Saviq> asac, it's a rare occurence - but is most probably the cause for our last unity8 test failures
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> nowe it got super slow again :/
<asac> Saviq: so if we retry it might succeed?
<asac> "if its rare" :)
<Saviq> asac, well, if you run just the one failing test it will pass - if you run the whole suite, you'll probably get the same again in some other tests
<Saviq> asac, rare seems to mean ~5%
<Saviq> in that case
<Saviq> asac, trick is, I had better success on maguro, where slower CPU seems to help (or less threads?)
<Saviq> asac, but at least we know the cause now - we couldn't get a trace of this for a while now
 * ogra_ files bug 1240911
<ubot5> bug 1240911 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "swiping the camera-app away to get back to the home sceen on maguro causes a hanging animation for several seconds on maguro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240911
<asac> Saviq: yeah MT is tricky to debug and do right
<asac> well done
<davmor2> ogra_: I thought there was already one on the camera app cause lag in the system
<ogra_> davmor2, well, then someone can duplicate it :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I would but I can't remember the bug jibel  ^ is it one that you filed  I know someone gave me a link to a bug when I mentioned it
<ogra_> bah #ubuntu-release-party is really empty
 * ogra_ cant remember a release wheer we were below 100 people in there at that time of day
<Saviq> let's fix!
<ogra_> it is usually around 200 spiking to 3-400 at tiome of the actual release
<ogra_> even here are more people
<Laney> ogra_: you should get dholbach to social media about it
<Laney> if you want it busy :P
<kalikiana> who could tell me about locale details in Jenkins images? I have an i18n unit test using gettext and cannot get it to pass https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xdglocale/+merge/188359
<didrocks> dpm: not meeeeeee! ;)
<dpm> :)
<kalikiana> it never picks up translations even though eg. en_US is installed, files are where they should be
<ogra_> Laney, i guess an entry in the topic on #ubuntu (like we ususally have) would help too
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> creepy, my ubuntu phone just randomly illuminated
<ogra_> does anyone remember the bug # for the black wallpaper on maguro ?
<t1mp> psivaa: did you discover something related to the mako screen not unlocking?
<t1mp> ogra_: is it this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1227783
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227783 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu Saucy) "Black backround image -CrossFadeImage does not set the sourceSize for the images" [Critical,In progress]
<sil2100> Sad, but I only see people talking about Ubuntu Touch on the release party
<sil2100> What about desktop?!
<ogra_> t1mp, thanks ...
<t1mp> ogra_: the fix is ready for UITK for a while now, but couldn't merge because of CI issues in UITK. And it seems that Unity8 fixed it outside of UITK so it did not seem urgent enough for a manual merge
<psivaa> t1mp: not yet, it could be due to bug 1238298. retunning the job seeing some other missing dep issues on other devices
<ubot5> bug 1238298 in jenkins-launchpad-plugin "touch tests failing because unlock screen fails" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238298
<t1mp> psivaa: the error messages there are not exactly the same as what we get in UITK, but the cause may be related
<kalikiana> the second part with .ProcessSearchError definitely looks like the failure in uitk we get
<kalikiana> the main problem is, it looks identical to the mir-based error used to
 * kalikiana idly wonders why lock isn't disabled during test runs
<t1mp> kalikiana: well the system should be as close to the "real" system when running the tests
<t1mp> +"as possible"
<t1mp> kalikiana: indeed, the last failure is exactly the same
<t1mp> 6   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/introspection/__init__.py", line 271, in get_proxy_object_for_existing_process
<t1mp>     raise ProcessSearchError("Search criteria returned no results")
<t1mp> autopilot.introspection.ProcessSearchError: Search criteria returned no results
<didrocks> ogra_: can you promote the image to devel?
<ogra_> didrocks, already ?
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah ;)
<ogra_> ok, releasing then
<ogra_> didrocks, asac, lool, popey 100/20131017 promoted
<popey> ttp://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-17-125029.png  \o/
<didrocks> thanks :)
<asac> nice one!
<popey> mail sent
 * ogra_ is shocked by #ubuntu-release-party ... so quiet ... still didnt hit 100 people 
<popey> Everyone switched to Mint/Arch apparently
<ogra_> yeah :/
<sil2100> Sad...
<sil2100> I guess most of the people on that channel are interested in Ubuntu Touch from what I see
<popey> seems so
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> No one cares about the desktop anymore!
 * sil2100 runs away in tears
 * popey steals sil2100's laptop
<sil2100> :O
<lool> ogra_: \o/
<didrocks> ogra_: oh, stupid question, but in 100:20131017:20131015, the last 20131015 is the last rebuild of the android side?
<ogra_> yep
<didrocks> ok, I'm not that stupid ;)
<didrocks> thanks
<ogra_> not sure why stgraber doesnt actually use the package version stamp though
<didrocks> yeah, as it's just one package…
<lool> vila: nocheck dans DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS
<alesage> fginther and others, tedg asking about T support already :)
<fginther> alesage, do we have a name yet :-)
<cjwatson> we do not
<cjwatson> Jane is on it
<cjwatson> I expect we'll have things minimally opened later today though PPAs may not quite work yet
<alesage> tedg ^^ , sounds like we're waiting for an announcement of a name too ;)
<tedg> Wait, isn't "Ted" enough?
<alesage> the t-shirt would just look like tedg :)
<fginther> alesage, tedg, we can start creating the lp 13.10 branches now and getting the cupstream2distro-config files updated
<ogra_> Tedg-ish Tapir ?
<ogra_> or would ted be the animal part ?
<alesage> fginther, I leave it in your capable hands :)
<tedg> fginther, So if I make the branches, does that screw you?  Should I wait?
<tedg> fginther, FYI, I have a script for it, so it's fast.
<fginther> tedg, I think that's perfectly fine. sil2100, can you comment, can tedg start branching projects as he prefers?
<fginther> tedg, sil2100, I think all we care about are the branch names so we can plug them into the config files
<tedg> fginther, They'll all be "trunk.14.04" :-)
<cjwatson> you should probably be branching for 13.10 and keeping 14.04 stuff on trunk
<cjwatson> rather than branching for each release
<cjwatson> as a general approach
<fginther> tedg, what cjohnston said
<tedg> We've been using teh LP symbolic names there.
<tedg> So we realign those for what "trunk" is.
<tedg> And Bazaar tracks those names as well.
<fginther> oh
<tedg> But this also means that things like MRs that were already queued, stay with that branch.
<fginther> tedg, yeah that works (I'm looking at lp:upstart-app-launch which is just a link to lp:~indicator-applet-developers/upstart-app-launch/trunk.13.10)
<didrocks> fginther: we only branch components having desktop support
<didrocks> fginther: so for indicators touch only for instance, we don't branch, trunk will be T
<didrocks> (and no support release)
<didrocks> fginther: so no upstart-app-launch 13.10
<tedg> didrocks, Really?  We're probably going to have to support demos, no?
<didrocks> tedg: it will be the last stable image
<didrocks> which can be T
<didrocks> (like next week)
<didrocks> we just won't promote image to stable that are not demoable ;)
<fginther> didrocks, thanks for the correctino
<fginther> correction
<didrocks> tedg: don't complain, less support for you! :-)
<didrocks> fginther: so, if you want to start diverging for components that are shipped in ubuntu desktop, please do :)
<tedg> didrocks, It's not work for me, I just make kenvandine do it.
<plars> didrocks: what was the outcome of the unity problems?
<tedg> :-)
<cjwatson> saucy announce is in mod queue, website being updated
<didrocks> tedg: ahah ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: do you need to do anything to push to stable? I guess stable points to saucy as devel points to saucy
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson :)
<ogra_> didrocks, i dont know
<ogra_> didrocks, waiting for stgraber to clearify
<didrocks> plars: so, it was autopilot unity8 tests
<didrocks> yeah, let's wait for him :)
<didrocks> plars: the environment which was running unity8 wasn't the right one (only during the tests)
<ogra_> didrocks, i suspect we cant do anything atm until we have a name for the new release
<didrocks> right
<ogra_> so that devel can point there
<didrocks> phablet-flash without any option works anyway
<didrocks> plars: fixed in trunk, but didn't need a respin as it's only in the unity8-autopilot package
<didrocks> fginther: you may need to adapt from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/MovingNewRelease
 * fginther reads to refresh memory
<mardy> fginther: hi! Can you have a look at the configuration of this job? http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/signon-ui-daily/label=pbuilder/53/
<mardy> fginther: it always fails, because it uses a very old version of Qt5
<fginther> mardy, is this job still needed? why are we doing a daily build?
<fginther> mardy, just want to make sure this is still useful
<mardy> fginther: I actually think it isn't useful at all
<mardy> fginther: it has been failing since months, and no one complained (except because of the noise)
<fginther> mardy, I'll check with victor, if he has no use for it, I'll disable
<lool> so we're branching trunk to saucy?
<ogra_> lool, for what ?
<lool> I dont know
<ogra_> lool, for phone stuff we shouldnt ... for desktop stuff we can
<lool> I thought we were doing some saucy based updates first?
<ogra_> from whatever deskop SRUs are there that touch us
<ogra_> for touch related stuff T is the target
<fginther> mardy, victor no longer has a use for that job, i've disabled it
<mardy> fginther: thanks!!
<lool> ogra_: I thought we were doing a couple of important landings in saucy-upates
<lool> e.g. download-manager
<ogra_> lool, no
<lool> so we're doing saucy based updates, but without any touch stuff?
<lool> too bad
<lool> delays the critical fixes some more
<ogra_> lool, we fix T so we can have an awesome first T image
<lool> well we want that too
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> hire more people if you want both ;)
<lool> but if we're going to roll the first updates from saucy, I'd want us to include the download-manager fix, especially if stable is a bit longer lived
<ogra_> lets focus resources on going forward
<lool> it's not for many things
<lool> really one from me  :-)
<ogra_> if we make one exception we have to make it for all
<lool> sure; we can ask people to file two landings
<ogra_> which defeats the purpose
<lool> to discourage the saucy ones as being extra cost  :-)
<lool> or maybe another way to ask about it: what do we put in devel that we dont put in stable or vice-versa
<ogra_> lool, SRUs will have to sit in proposed for two weeks anyway ... we'll likely have the first T image faster (and since the plan is to not regress this vs saucy i would expect that to even be better)
<lool> do touch SRUs have to sit 2 weeks?
<lool> I was thinking put download-manager in proposed, test, put in -updates; it's seeded only in touch
<ogra_> they are SRUs
<ogra_> and fall under the rules the ubuntu TB made
<lool> maybe we can challenge that rule for touch seeded stuff
<ogra_> we have no special rules approved by the TB for this
<lool> it's not like we were landing and breaking desktops just hours ago  ;-)
<lool> we have special rules for unapproved
<ogra_> you can surely add it to the TB agenda for next meeting
<lool> and for proposed
<sergiusens> lool, ogra_ if we don't move to T now, we'll have the same pain from when we switched to saucy and to raring (although no PPAs this time :-D)
 * ogra_  heard several upset voices about special treating touch already
<lool> sergiusens: we should move to T as soon as possible, and not allow anything to land in saucy that isnt in T
<ogra_> not sure we want to stirr that up further without involving the TB
<lool> sergiusens: but if the first updates for a week are from saucy, I want a couple to land there
<lool> like download-manager
<ogra_> sergiusens, i dont expect any pain
<ogra_> sergiusens, all our stuff is in the archive ... so the first T image will in fact just be the same as saucy
<ogra_> the archive just gets copied over as the first step
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, if we switch asap :-)
<lool> well we want the toolchain to settle first
<ogra_> and image build scripts just get "s/saucy/terrific/"
<lool> I guess it's all ready, and just needs a series of upload
<ogra_> (or whatever that name will be)
<lool> tasty
<ogra_> sergiusens, it will be as painless as switching desktop over is
<didrocks> lool: we decided to not do that
<didrocks> with rick, asac and so on
<didrocks> so let's not please rediscuss it again :(
<didrocks> see #ubuntu-release
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> cjwatson: vila: lool: ogra_: sil2100: jibel: plars: psivaa: robru: cyphermox: I've deleted our landing meetup for today and tomorrow, let's enjoy the release, there is no need until T is setup. We can have specific discussions if needed :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok!
<ogra_> ++
<sil2100> didrocks: what about the releases we usually targetted 'on Friday'?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's Friday/Monday, you can prepare, already, working on diverging desktop branches  with fginther should take some time, (are you synced with him on it?)
<lool> didrocks: I actually read that discussion and understood it the other way around
<lool> didrocks: but thanks for clarifying
<rsalveti> morrrrning
<rsalveti> seems we released already
<rsalveti> I may just get back to bed then
<rsalveti> :P
<sil2100> didrocks: not yet, but we're syncing up slowly ;)
<didrocks> rsalveti: please go! ;)
<didrocks> rsalveti: full explanation on the puzzling issue on the ue-leads ML
<lool> didrocks: so e.g. what's with the netlink filter 0day SRU?
<ogra_> rsalveti, habe a beer first *then* go to bed again
<ogra_> lool, wont be needed
<fginther> didrocks, do you have a good idea of which projects are touch only? to double check the list before we branch them?
<ogra_> lool, tvoss found a possible proper fix we'll have in the first T image
<didrocks> lool: so, from what I understood, if it's a fix for touch -> T, if it's a fix that is for desktop, we do the SRU round and will picked in next image respin
<lool> I guess we should tell pitti then
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah :-)
<lool> looking at the timeline in asac's email, I'm fine if the next *stable* image is like end of next week
<rsalveti> didrocks: cool, thanks
<lool> that is, landings resume tuesday from T, some crack might come in, gets fixed, image is promoted to stable relatively quickly
<rsalveti> lool: T stable?
<lool> rsalveti: Yeah
<rsalveti> cool
<lool> well
<rsalveti> we'll we stop this landing process using this spreadsheet?
<lool> I still have doubts everybody is on the same page
<rsalveti> or is this something post-oakland?
<lool> the latest back and forth seem to exclude saucy-updates now
<didrocks> lool: I guess if he already tested and pushed -> ok
<lool> except for some system-image tests we'll do in the next couple of days
<didrocks> lool: but we shouldn't add any extra work now in this
<lool> didrocks: well the only one I'm worried about is this download-manager thing
<lool> didrocks: because it will affect upgrades *from* stable / 1.0
<lool> to possibly a long time in the future
<lool> I dont want us to fix 20 issues in 1.0 via saucy-updates
<didrocks> lool: what's the effect apart from log spam?
<lool> but if the next image in *stable* channel is in 6 months, or even in a month, we dont really know whether it will work
<lool> didrocks: slow downloads, huge logs
<rsalveti> ogra_: this syslog issue is annoying
<rsalveti> ogra_: can't we just put some limits in it?
<lool> didrocks: possibly not being able to upgrade
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah but i couldnt trigger it again
<rsalveti> like, if we get a crazy process or something it'll quickly get most of the disk space
<didrocks> lool: ok, I guess that case can be an exception if it's risking that
<ogra_> yea, we'll do that for T
<rsalveti> right
<lool> (also we have no syslog rotation)
<lool> ok
<rsalveti> yeah, that's bad
<lool> didrocks: so we can discuss this tomorrow; mandel is working on a small update over what's in trunk
<lool> didrocks: should come in later today
<didrocks> lool: ok, let's see how it's consuming, but yeah, that case, as it's risking not being able to upgrade later, seems one we can accept
<lool> didrocks: then we can test, upload to proposed, get it reviewed as a 0day SRU or similar, then roll a saucy update image to test system-image saucy updates, then move to T?
<didrocks> lool: but no branch, we'll just distro-patch and dput
<lool> didrocks: we can even take it from trunk and push to saucy-proposed and T
<lool> whatever
<didrocks> yeah, let's see that tomorrow
<lool> didrocks: I'll be on leave tomorrow; do you think you could handle it?
<lool> didrocks: I've tested my current change, sil2100 did too
<lool> with click and systme-image
<lool> log is now /too/ quiet  :-)
<lool> but things just worked as expected (almost nothign in log(
<didrocks> lool: hum, what's the mandel's fix?
<lool> didrocks: not super clear to me
<didrocks> lool: do you think your change will be enough?
<lool> didrocks: he had ambitious plans to fix this properly, but I made it clear this was a long term thing for T, that we wanted something short-term
<sil2100> It silences all the DEBUG info for sure
<lool> didrocks: he said my fix was ok short-term, but that he wanted to put in a tweak I think
<lool> didrocks: see #ubuntu-touch for the exact wording
<didrocks> lool: ok, I think you'll have soon more infos from what I read
<didrocks> just ensure we have the minimal/quite change
<didrocks> don't want that we spend time to test 100 fixes
<lool> exactly
<lool> also the diff should be minimal to review
<didrocks> right
<sergiusens> lool, didrocks are the image builds stopped untile T?
<sergiusens> until
<kalikiana> psivaa: any progress yet on the unlocking?
<ogra_> sergiusens, there will be a fes saucy rebuilds with whatever desktop SRUs happened
<ogra_> sergiusens, to test the stable upgrade mechanism
<didrocks> sergiusens: so, we build image from saucy-updates (but not containing touch fix, it's only to test the infro)
<ogra_> sergiusens, our focus is fully on T for everyone though
<didrocks> sergiusens: but yeah, image builds with next things for us will start only with T
<psivaa> kalikiana: not yet
<didrocks> Monday/Tuesday
<didrocks> we hpoe :
<didrocks> we hope :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, and image build are tecnically stopped since two months ... (automatic ones) ... we only build by hand
<sergiusens> ogra_, didrocks well I was more into using the idle time into seeing if I could get app ap tests improved, and those aren't tied to any letter
<lool> sergiusens: well
<lool> sergiusens: you can cheat
<kalikiana> psivaa: okay, just checking. the bug was set to "released" for some reason but there's no mr or comment
<lool> sergiusens: you can upload some apps to appstore
<didrocks> sergiusens: that would be excellent! :)
<sergiusens> lool, click already cheats :-)
<lool> right
<psivaa> fginther: would you be able to take up this https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ci-test/+merge/190906
<lool> so in reality, only the archive thing is stopped for some days
<ogra_> sergiusens, sounds fine ...
<lool> but clicks keep moving on!
<lool> how awesome/crazy is this?!
<sergiusens> lool, also wanted to mention that we have to be extra careful with our SDK now
<didrocks> yeah, but clicks will be the same packages in T
<fginther> psivaa, yes
<didrocks> there is no sery :)
<psivaa> fginther: thanks v much
<didrocks> sergiusens: don't tell me. backward compatibility forever now ;)
<psivaa> kalikiana: sorry i was not very explicit when talking to fginther about that
<sergiusens> didrocks, well that's the whole idea of the framework in click
<sergiusens> :-)
<sergiusens> didrocks, no deps, so there; base image has to be solid :-)
<fginther> kalikiana, I'll catch up shortly, in a meeting at the moment
<kalikiana> cool, thanks
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah ;)
<lool> sergiusens: very rigt
<lool> sergiusens: we should invest in some tests to make sure we dont drop / break ABI/APIs
<lool> sergiusens: It would be great if we could scan the appstore for this BTW
<t1mp> I have a question about automatic merging of approved MRs
<t1mp> this MR just got merged - https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabs_chevron_asset_update/+merge/190639
<t1mp> that's no problem - the MR is good - but I never saw a CI test report where all tests are passed. Just recently a jenkins Approved, without test report
<t1mp> can someone explain me what's happening? are MRs being approved for merging manually?
<rsalveti> didrocks: ogra_: lool: can we put the official release notes under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes ?
<didrocks> rsalveti: if you want to copy/paste some part, please do. I think we should revisit the whole "known issues"?
<rsalveti> didrocks: yup
<didrocks> (like, we can remove power consumption/timezone)
<didrocks> networking needs updating
<didrocks> as well as telephony
<rsalveti> yeah, needs to be updated completely
<rsalveti> didrocks: where is the official release notes? I don't know if we moved stuff away from the gdoc document
<didrocks> rsalveti: oh sure, one sec
<didrocks> rsalveti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_for_phones
<rsalveti> thanks
<didrocks> yw ;) thank you!
<lool> didrocks, rsalveti: Thanks for sorting it out, was in a HO
 * lool moves into watching the news etc.
<doanac> plars: was wondering - how much longer should we continue to run touch_ro testing?
<doanac> ie - should we remove touch_ro and make touch_mir just be called "touch"
<doanac> asac, ev ^^^
<plars> doanac: probably a wider discussion
<doanac> yeah. probably mailing list is better.
<ev> do the Mir guys see value on having that comparison continue?
<plars> doanac: I'd like to learn from our renames and understand if there are more image variations coming like the flipped, system-image, mir, etc that would cause us to run more parallel types so that we can name things sensibly
<plars> doanac: want to go ahead and land your touch branch changes? :)
<doanac> plars: sure. you ready for it?
<plars> doanac: well, the release is done, so nothing that should hold us back now
<doanac> k. i'll do it now
<plars> doanac: I know you already have a lot of the next pieces worked up, but if there's something you want me to take a look at, let me know
<plars> doanac: now that I'm out from under the release testing, I have some cycles freed up
<doanac> plars: i'll be sending out some doc/examples later today. feedback on those will be great
<plars> doanac: cool
<doanac> plars: or better yet - just relax the rest of the day. you've earned it!
<plars> doanac: nah, the day is still young :)
<doanac> plars: our first "saucy" bug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251765/ :)
<lool> ev: it was for mir switch and for landing team; I dont think we need these, but perhaps asac can confirm
<lool> asac: Ok to kill touch_ro runs?
<plars> doanac: hah
<plars> doanac: just need to update the package
<doanac> wow setup_jenkins.py is much slower than normal
<doanac> plars: I think I'll tag revno 68 as "13.10" so we have a historical checkpoint
<doanac> of lp:ubunut-test-cases/touch
<plars> doanac: good idea
<doanac> plars: branch merged and jobs re-configured
<lool> didrocks: BTW I've retested the unity-mir thing, and it's indeed fast
<lool> didrocks: I think I hadn't restarted my unity8 when I just upgraded the .deb (my bad)
<didrocks> lool: excellent news :)
<fginther> t1mp, sorry, just saw your message. https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabs_chevron_asset_update/+merge/190639 did pass CI, there is an approved message as the last comment from ps-jenkins
<robru> didrocks, anything you want me to do today?
<didrocks> robru: so no landing apart from SRU
<robru> didrocks, what SRU?
<didrocks> robru: can you look at things like desktopish?
<didrocks> like compiz/nux/unity/indicators/hud
<didrocks> you need to check that all bugs follow the SRU process
<didrocks> or comply them to the SRU process if not ready
<robru> didrocks, I don't know what you mean. what bugs? like you want me to check for recent trunk commits and then file SRUs for them?
<didrocks> and test the proposed packages of course :)
<didrocks> robru: you've never done a SRU?
<robru> didrocks, yes I've done many SRUs. i just don't understand what SRUs there could possibly be on the day of release
<didrocks> robru: look at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<robru> didrocks, ok, otp brb
<didrocks> you can see we have proposed unity and nux for instance
<didrocks> (so upstream already have some nice fixes in trunk)
<didrocks> you need to assess if they are good for SRUing in saucy
<didrocks> and if so, the bugs needs to follow the SRU process
<didrocks> robru: again, we are looking at desktop-only fixes
<didrocks> we don't release anything (for now) for touch
<didrocks> robru: oh, as well, I see that libfriends rebuilt with no change
<didrocks> will be a good exercise and interesting to know why (it means there is a diff between trunk and if you build the source package from it)
<fginther> asac, I would like to re-enable automerger for all projects. The only remaining disabled projects are unity8 and ubuntu-filemanager-app both of which have the same test failures for mir and ro with image 100
<didrocks> robru: sent me an email for any question, dinner time here, see you tomorrow! :)
 * didrocks waves good evening! enjoy the release everyone :)
<cyphermox> fginther: hey
<fginther> cyphermox, hi
<cyphermox> fginther: delay that, I'm wondering if the issue I'm having isn't just slow things
<cyphermox> alesage: hey
<cyphermox> alesage: would you be able to check why https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/libindicator/always-create-widgets/+merge/191701 doesn't seem to have been picked up by jenkins yet?
<alesage> cyphermox, let's refer it to the CI team?
<cyphermox> alesage_: yeah
<alesage_> cyphermox, I don't want to name names :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-10-18
<t1mp> fginther: yes, I saw the approved message on https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabs_chevron_asset_update/+merge/190639
<t1mp> fginther: but normally all the test reports are linked, here there is nothing
<fginther> t1mp, successful test results are only posted for ci (non-approved) jobs. A long time ago, successful autolanding results were also posted, but people complained about too much email spam.
<fginther> t1mp, if you're curious, the results are here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autolanding/373/
<cjwatson> asac: I can't meet my promises for opening the next series in a timely manner because Mark hasn't given us a name.
<cjwatson> asac: We would have been able to do all the initialisation yesterday and probably open around now if not for that obstacle.
<asac> cjwatson: high
<asac> hi
<asac> >)
<asac> cjwatson: so instaed of today we move everything by one day and open on monday?
<cjwatson> I have no idea.  We were promised (yesterday) a name by close of play New York time.  That promise was broken
<cjwatson> So at this point I can't promise anything until we have a name
<ogra_> sigh ...
 * ogra_ thought last cycle it was bad 
<fginther> asac, morning
<asac> fginther: hi!
<asac> fginther: early bird? or a fire burning somehwere?
<fginther> asac, are we ok to re-enable auto merging for unity8
<asac> fginther: i think so
<fginther> asac, just up for a bit
<asac> fginther: does it pass now?
<asac> i think they are reasonably close so they can do the final fixes in upstream merger
<asac> fginther: ok... so baby time? :)
<didrocks> (they should pass now, with the getenv fix)
<asac> fginther: anyway. yeah, i guess we can go for it given that didrocks reported that unityu7 passed
<fginther> no, :-( both mir and ro images failed all tests for image 100
<didrocks> fginther: hum, you didn't get the memo
 * didrocks fetches and forwards
<fginther> baby in the left arm, laptop on the right
<didrocks> fginther: fwed you 2 emails
 * fginther reads
<didrocks> fginther: and the last random crash was a getenv issue which is fixed (so all should pass now)
<t1mp> fginther: ok, thanks :)
<asac> didrocks: cjwatson: can we maybe chat a bit about how we do the saucy-updates images? will we just have daily images rolling with cron for that? would they go into "saucy-proposed" and stay there until we roll an update to users?
<asac> saucy-proposed == system image channel
<didrocks> asac: hum, I think we should still kick them on demand, as it's more to test the infra for stephan basically than having any useful fix for us
<didrocks> (apart from the incoming download-manager one)
<didrocks> asac: I'm more afraid (and I think we should discuss) about how the dashboard and other tools will support the image numbering
<didrocks> if we release images for saucy and T, they might end up with the same version number
<didrocks> or different, but saucy > T for instance
<ogra_> didrocks, ++ (ondemand)
<didrocks> not sure how our tooling supports that
<asac> didrocks: so we have touch_ro currently. so from resoruce perspective we could keep it running and could notice if things regress right away (feels also like a good exercise imo)
<asac> didrocks: and yes, tooling needs to be discussed and version numbers etc.
<didrocks> asac: not sure how this is linked to touch_ro? (probably missing a piece ;))
<cjwatson> I don't think anything much needs to be changed on the image-building side
<cjwatson> Except possibly version numbering, not really familiar enough with system-image's numbering to help there
<asac> cjwatson: does the image builder use a central counter for image numbers?
<asac> e.g. is it unique?
<ogra_> cjwatson, the test infra works based on image numbering atm
<asac> didrocks: we have two dashboards ... touch_mir and touch_ro
<ogra_> if we have two same numbers that might fall over
<cjwatson> asac: My stuff is all DATE[.COUNTER] where COUNTER is set if there's been more than one build that day.  It is unique per flavour/image-type/series/architecture
<asac> i got asked if we want to kill touch_ro and rename touch_mir to touch; maybe we can say touch and touch_saucy
<didrocks> asac: right, not sure why we keep testing touch_ro btw :)
<didrocks> asac: yeah, that's what I discussed yesterday with vila
<cjwatson> asac: I don't know the uniqueness constraints on the system-image stuff, which is all stgraber's
<didrocks> and I would +1 from that :)
<cjwatson> asac: I would hope that it's only required to be unique per channel or similar
<cjwatson> But I don't actually know
<didrocks> or we can name that after the channel maybe
<asac> right. so i think the version tarball has info about the channel etc. so it doesnt need to be unique across channels
 * didrocks looks at the wiki page
<vila> didrocks: yes, that 's why asac is pinged on the topic ;)
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<didrocks> asac: the thing I'm really afraid of (not related to the infra) is that we publish, let's say, 10 images on the stable channel (saucy)
<didrocks> so image 110
<didrocks> and 5 in the proposed one (T)
<didrocks> once we point stable to T…
<didrocks> 105 < 110, not sure if the system-image-dbus daemon will pick it up
<cjwatson> shouldn't we be talking about image saucy/110 instead?
<didrocks> (and even if it does, it's not clear to the user)
<cjwatson> I agree we need to make sure any software consumers work
<didrocks> right, saucy/110 makes more sense
<cjwatson> I mean, at some point we're going to have to maintain longer-lived stable branches
<cjwatson> assuming this stuff gains any commercial popularity/deployment
<didrocks> right, they will maybe have their custom name…
<asac> didrocks: my understanding is that the device knows well on which channel it is
<asac> didrocks: and hence doesnt care about version numbers being unique across all channels
<asac> but we should check with stgraber...
<didrocks> asac: yeah, but even in the ui, there is just the image build communicated, so if people goes from 110 to 105, it won't be clear to them :)
<asac> similarly utah can extract that info etc.
<didrocks> right, let's sync with StevenK :)
<didrocks> stgraber*
<didrocks> (sorry StevenK ;))
<asac> didrocks: well, people going from 110 on devel to 105 on saucy (or the other way around) are switching channels
<didrocks> asac: not when we'll switch the stable channel to T
<asac> we currently don't support that as a UI nor cli feature on the phone
<didrocks> they won't know it :)
<asac> didrocks: right. thats a visualization thing on the phone then
<didrocks> indeed
<asac> we should display the build ID like "saucy@ubuntu.com - build 98"
<didrocks> (at least, the version is a string, phew! ;))
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> we try to roll on top of the distro, lets not put version names in
<asac> not sure. it's a build id ... not really a version
<didrocks> why not use "1.0 - #98" ?
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> then, switching to T will be "1.1 - #whatever"
<asac> didrocks: that doesnt explain which channel you are on
<didrocks> or 1.0.1
<asac> the UI should clearly display which channel
<ogra_> asac, didrocks then lets put in "stable, devel, devel-proposed"
<didrocks> as it's rolling, and we change pointers on the channel…
<ogra_> but lets not tie to close to distro names
<cjwatson> mm, there is the question of what happens when the stable channel flips
<cjwatson> I guess we just need to make sure that the version is greater, artificially if necessary
<didrocks> right, for potential manufacturers… they will probably stay on older version (whatever version will mean)
<ogra_> in fact i think our major version should always match framework/sdk numbers
<asac> ogra_: so not sure... lets talk with stgraber. i am sure he has some thoughts given what channels were already there:
<asac> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/
<ogra_> (or APi or however you want to call it)
<asac> so seems we have names of the release... and aliases (stable etc.)
<asac> you can track stable
<asac> or you can track saucy
<asac> its not the same thing
<ogra_> asac, we talked already, the plan is to have a stable channel and branch saucy away into that
<asac> stable will move on to tripidititity
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: i know
<asac> wait
<didrocks> and manufacturers can take "saucy"
<asac> well. lets have a talk when stgraber is up
<asac> :)
<didrocks> and will stay spicy/saucy :)
<ogra_> we should simply not promote to use the release names, as that will get you stuck somewhere
<ogra_> its a one way street ... once we switch devel over you are stuck
<didrocks> ogra_: TBH, that's why I pref (version - #id) (and we can map version to saucy, t…)
<asac> switch devel over?
<asac> whats that?
<asac> you mean to T?
<ogra_> didrocks, exactly
<ogra_> asac, devel always points to the stable image of the devel release
<ogra_> bo matter is thats S, T or R or whatever
<ogra_> *no matter if that is
<asac> right. so we need to first ensure that stable doesnt get updated once we move to T
<asac> agreed
<asac> lets talk to stgraber
<ogra_> stable will get the released sauct SUR image
<ogra_> *saucy
<ogra_> *SRU
<asac> exactly
<ogra_> damn, cant type at all today
<asac> but then once we start updating tsable from T
<asac> it is not saucy anymore
<didrocks> ogra_: get some sleep ;)
<asac> hence every channel is special
<ogra_> asac, what i'm saying is that we need to discourage the usage of the names
<didrocks> ogra_: +1
<ogra_> people should use stable, devel or -proposed
<didrocks> we can even use "13.10 - #buildid"
<ogra_> and we should not promote the names at all
<didrocks> "14.04 - #otherbuildid"
<asac> ogra_: i think thats a long term discussionm to have and yes 13.10 might be a better name to use than saucy
<ogra_> asac, no
<ogra_> decouple from ubuntu releases ... focus on our channels only
<didrocks> well, there are 2 things I guess:
<asac> anyway, lets wait for stgraber. i am sure he has thoughts that we should take as a starting point
<ogra_> nobody should need to cate if stable is saucy or T
<ogra_> of if devel is T or  U
<didrocks> - some people/manufacturers will always want the latest and best, so they will be on "stable - #100"
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> - some manufacturers want their customers staying on 13.10, so we can show "13.10 - #100"
<didrocks> maybe it's the same image
<didrocks> maybe stable points to 14.04
<didrocks> so not the same image
<ogra_> oh, and on a sidenote ...
<ogra_> HAPPY BIRTHDAY lool !!!!!!!!!!!
<didrocks> ogra_: quite laggy, he has already showed up (and left) :)
<asac> lool: !!! /me singing !!!
<ogra_> he has a backlog :)
<didrocks> yeah, crazy people with bip…
<ogra_> :)
<asac> didrocks: bip is a good thing
<ogra_> yep
<asac> with bip you can deprioritize emails a bit, which helps sanity a lot :)
<didrocks> asac: it's not, I'm sure I lost life hope time due to it :)
<didrocks> so if it's important, people can email
<didrocks> harder than just pinging
<asac> right
<didrocks> or getting 100 "didrocks: ping" when you are back
<didrocks> without any context
<asac> i take a slightly different perspective that i am happy to discuss over a beer :)
<asac> lol
<didrocks> heh ;)
 * didrocks feels now so good without bip :p
<didrocks> (I guess it's still configured on my server, just not running)
<ogra_> well, it takes me 20min in the morning to read my backlog ... and udually i catch the important bits there so i can just quickly skim through mail
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but mentally you are "connected"
<ogra_> no
<didrocks> even if you are at a restaurant, dining
<didrocks> dinning*
<ogra_> my bip does that for me ;)
<didrocks> ok, I feel that way, can't be disconnected mentally
<asac> right. i am super relaxed if i am not working
<didrocks> knowing people are pinging me
<ogra_> i dont have to be mentally connected cince it collects the stuff to present it to me when i feel ready
<asac> because of bip
<asac> didrocks: so you have ping nightmares ... or rather daydreams, just because you know there is a bip running.
<asac> wow :)
<didrocks> asac: exactly!
<didrocks> waow, my insanity is discovered :p
<asac> i guess you really shouldnt have bip running then
<asac> :)
<didrocks> I know, that's why I don't anymore :)
<ogra_> i personally feel it speeds me up ... i only have to read ~100 of the 400 mails i usually get over night
<ogra_> in pre-bip times that was easily double
<asac> didrocks: maybe the curation lies in exactly doing the opposite: enabling bip and learning not to care :)
<didrocks> asac: I was using screen + irssi for some years, and then bip for an additional one. It really didn't help
 * didrocks digs up http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Moving-away-from-(screen-irssi)-to-(bip-weechat)
<didrocks> asac: hum, seb was asking about indicator fixes for touch only (robru had the request yesterday)
 * didrocks thinks we're blurring the message…
<didrocks> I don't want us to spend time testing and landing the SRU
<asac> didrocks: well, i explicitely kept the answer generic. yes, the decision whether you do a SRU upload is still the same from before
<asac> didrocks: i even say that if he has concrete cases we have to talk
<didrocks> asac: well, if you're telling that, robru will be pushed to land this fix
<asac> didrocks: i hope not
<didrocks> it was the case yesterday
<didrocks> and it seems you're contradicting my email which tried to make a clear line :/
<asac> didrocks: to be honest imo there was not enough info to assume that i am answering or approving a concrete case
<didrocks> we'll see
<asac> didrocks: i am not contradicting
<didrocks> the fix is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-messages/trunk.14.04/revision/393
<didrocks> FYI
<asac> i am saying that SRUs are done like before... (just that they shouldnt bother for touch)
<asac> didrocks: is robru on ue-leads?
<didrocks> you didn't tell that they shouldn't both for touch
<didrocks> asac: no, he's not
<didrocks> that's why I gave him the same details this morning
<didrocks> about the SRU policy for touch and what to do for others
<didrocks> bother*
<asac> didrocks: so for now all we are and should be doing is handing out an internal guideline and inform people about the relative priorities. this should be more than enough to convince people to not put too much effort into SRUing for touch on saucy - which is the goal here.
<didrocks> asac: I agree, that's what I tried to do with that email :)
<asac> and luckily in CI landing team we have a chance to talk to them 1-on-1
 * didrocks -> lunch
<asac> with them and convince them that it might be unwise
<asac> hehe
<asac> didrocks: enjoy
<didrocks> thanks!
<ogra_> asac, well, depends, while i'm completely in the "forbid all SRUs, concentrate on making the first T image rock" camp ... without T opening in time thats a moot thing :(
<apw> use a ppa ?
<ogra_> apw, against what release ?
<ogra_> apw, the point is we want to roll on top if the archive with our stuff
<apw> against S, doesn't matter, you make it in there, and when T finally appears you copy the lot out to there
<ogra_> apw, if the archive doesnt open ofr a week we fall behind .. no PPA will help uploading to T if T doesnt exist
<apw> you make a new PPA called "what we want in T" and you upload to that as if it was T, but in the S pocket
<apw> and use it as the archive
<ogra_> apw, we have -updates and the possibility to do SRUs. but thats exactly the opposite of what we need to do
<apw> not suggesting sru's, i am suggesting a PPA which you treat as T, just use S as the upload name
<apw> that is functionally equivalent to a T pocket no ?
<ogra_> right, we dont want PPAs in official images anymore and -updayes provides tecnically what we need
<ogra_> it might be functionally equivalent but wont give us the bugs the  new archive will
<ogra_> we would still have to fix them once our underlying stuff changes
<apw> except it is protected by the sru team and a PPA isn't
<infinity> That's no excuse to stop development.
<infinity> Not having it in an image doesn't mean you can't do all the programming, building, and testing up to that point.
<infinity> Anyhow, if you want to complain about the lack of T, I recommend phoning Mark.
<infinity> Repeatedly.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i assume someone does that already
<cjwatson> yes
<ogra_> (s/assume/hope/
<ogra_> )
<cjwatson> first thing I did this morning was escalate to silbs
<asac> ogra_: upstream merger continues working, so there is at least no complete blockage
<asac> landings are stalled, which is unfortunate, but i dont anticipate this to delay much longer (for nwo :))
<asac> otherwise we can revisit other mitigation options on monday
<didrocks> right, there is still option of daily-build-next -> next
<didrocks> which is exactly how we handled daily releases for raring -> saucy transition, and what apw suggested in fact (but already exist and already supported ;))
<didrocks> then switching from the ppa to T is a 2 line diff
<nik90> @ci, can anyone push the latest trunk build https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-sensors/trunk to the phone? It will provide haptic feedback for buttons :)
<nik90> rev 38
<didrocks> nik90: hey, last time we tried it, it wasn't working
<didrocks> nik90: see line 185 on the landing ask
<didrocks> so we are waiting on kalikiana's feedback
<didrocks> nik90: and now, we're waiting for T to open to push those kind of fixes (people will be transitionned to it)
<didrocks> but I think first, we need the confirmation it really works :)
<nik90> didrocks: ah okay
<nik90> didrocks: where I can the landing ask?
<didrocks> nik90: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1 should be what you need
<nik90> thnx
<didrocks> yw, keep us posted! ;)
<t1mp> nik90: haptic feedback for buttons? that's sounds very awesome
<nik90> t1mp: I know :)...hopefully kalikiana can chime in to this discussion when available
<kalikiana> nik90: t1mp hmm what's being asked from me exactly?
<didrocks> kalikiana: look at the landing ask you filed, there are some comments on landing qtubuntu-sensors (mirv tested it, and it didn't work)
<kalikiana> okay, I'll give it another test run; we were testing it in a devel image in parallel and I was running into several unrelated problems - I didn't know it didn't work for mirv at all
<didrocks> kalikiana: he'll be back on Monday. If it's working for you, maybe you can check with him?
<kalikiana> I "used to" work, the problem is that a ton of "noise" makes it hard to make a statement on the latest image
<kalikiana> *It
<kalikiana> so I'm trying on the proposed image now
<kalikiana> hm "can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command" after 2 attempts
<lool> asac, ogra_: Thanks!
<ogra_> :)
<kalikiana> is it worth rebooting and trying again or should I file a bug?
<ogra_> kalikiana, both !
<ogra_> :)
<kalikiana> :-D
<ogra_> the proposed and the devel image are indentical btw
<kalikiana> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1241568
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241568 in Phablet Tools "Flashing stuck: can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> kalikiana, thanks
<fginther> sil2100, you around?
<sil2100> fginther: yes!
<sil2100> Just finished lunch
<fginther> sil2100, I left you a pm
<sil2100> fginther: yes, I see it - commenting! Thanks
<ogra_> asac, we have a name !!!
<cjwatson> Already working on it, though I need to leave in <3 hours
<asac> we have?
<asac> :)
<ogra_> the trusty tahr
<asac> nice
<nik90> I have come to know of these animals only after the announcement of the code names :)
<ogra_> thats the plan behind these names ;)
<ogra_> finding an animal plus an adjective thats unique on google as a combo
<ogra_> that way you will always find ubuntu using these two
<asac> cjwatson: how will we coordinate doing the first image after the toolchain? i assume thats something to look at monday?
<ogra_> asac, the default in cdimage will change at the toplevel
<asac> (i suggest we dont really stress this... we have a name, and the day delay we got is fine imo)
<ogra_> the rest is bugfixing uninstallable packages
<ogra_> (if we even need that)
<asac> ogra_: and we get stgraber do magic to the system-image job
<asac> so it does the right thing
<asac> still, we need to coordinate when the toolchain is done
<ogra_> right, not sure whats needed on stgrabers side
<asac> so we can do one image etc.
<asac> doanac: there?
<asac> doanac: what do we need to do if we want touch_mir to point to trusty?
<ogra_> i think though that we could try building the first image by next friday
<asac> doanac: and keep another one rolling that tests saucy-proposed channel?
<asac> (replacing touch_ro)
<cjwatson> asac: I don't have time to coordinate it today, but I'd hoped to get the auto-sync running over the weekend so that it can be mostly built by the time people care
<cjwatson> I don't know if I'll have time for that
<asac> cjwatson: hmm. so no clean first image?
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> asac, did you expect an image today ?
<asac> ogra_: plan was to land toolchain, then kick an image and then start with the normal archive stuff like autosync etc.
<asac> yes
<asac> right after landing the toolchain
<ogra_> ah
<asac> before auto-imports and what not
<ogra_> well, moday or tuesday will do i guess
<doanac> asac: its basically a config change for us
<doanac> should be fairly simple
<asac> ogra_: right, but i feel cjwatson wants to turn the auto syncs etc. on before the weekend
<asac> err
<asac> during weekend
<asac> so there wont be such an image with those properties
<asac> doanac: can you already do that?
<ogra_> asac, why is that impirtant ? it would be identical to #100
<doanac> asac: yes. i'll get with josepht and plars to get it ready
<asac> ogra_: new toolchain, good first image to start the release cycle
<ogra_> just with a different name stamped in
<asac> various reasons, also social reasons
<asac> ogra_: right. it ensurees we can rerun images from our new release on our new infrastructure
<asac> before the rough weather arrives
<ogra_> i would wait until the first import chunk landed
<asac> pipecleaning after the switch over basically
<ogra_> there wont be rough weather
<asac> well, was discussed before
<ogra_> there wasnt in saucy, there wont be in T
<asac> just asked cjwatson if he plans changing plans now that the name is late
<asac> ogra_: not everyone believes your guts :)
 * ogra_ trusts our infrastructure 
<asac> haha
<ogra_> in that area it has matured 9 years
<ogra_> saucy was completely flawless in that regard and i expect the same for trusty
<asac> its simple. you start a new cycle, you produce a first new image that is the same, has the new tooclhain and gives you confidence that everything is good aka green :)
<asac> not sure why we should miss something that cheap to do
<ogra_> we never did that
<asac> it doesnt require more than pushing the build image button once the toolchain is in
<asac> doesnt mean we shouldnt do it :)
<ogra_> after all a new toolchain wont give you anything
<asac> after all we want to move all UE over to T from day 1
<ogra_> your binaries havent been rebuilt
<asac> we didnt do that either in last cycles
<ogra_> and we dont ship the toolchain
<asac> its not about that
<asac> its about the rest :)
<ogra_> (well, we ship gdb)
<asac> anyway. lets wait for cjwatson
<ogra_> what rest ?
<ogra_> all binaries will be identical to image 100
<ogra_> so you can as well take 100 as the reference
<cjwatson> asac: If we have time for a clean first image I'd like to do that
<asac> cjwatson: from touch, UE perspective we have the time
<asac> we can totally live with a delay of 1 day
<cjwatson> asac: But it will probably involve you promising not to complain about auto-syncs running during the week
<cjwatson> (the initial bulk, that is)
<asac> cjwatson: did i say that i would complain? :)
<cjwatson> I'm just being cautious :)
<asac> i thought we just keep a very close eye on it and do things if stuff regresses
<ogra_> matter of experience ? :)
<asac> etc.
<cjwatson> The builders will be slower than usual, there'll probably be some build failures as things settle down
<cjwatson> I need people not to be panicking about that
<asac> cjwatson: i anticipated that we experiment how things go... probably starting with "auto syncs" for a bit and then see
<cjwatson> It should be fine once the initial batch lands
<cjwatson> ogra_: You ship libgcc
<asac> cjwatson: right. but from what i understand things that fail to build will be stuck in proposed and all things that depend on it with it.
<cjwatson> That's about it though
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah
<cjwatson> asac: Yeah, but builds run against proposed, necessarily
<asac> cjwatson: so those we will have a chance to take a look at etc.
<cjwatson> asac: So some builds will normally fail
<asac> ah ... sure
<asac> we will see... we should just keep a bit of a forecast so we know whats coming
<asac> etc.
<cjwatson> we're doing gcc 4.8, boost 1.54, db 5.3, perl 5.18 in the toolchain bootstrap
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/test/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<plars> asac: doanac and I were just discussing... do we need to keep saucy jobs? or just transition completely to trusty for touch?
<ogra_> plars, we'll need both as long as we do saucy images
<ogra_> to see if they regressed
<kalikiana> I'm seeing this in an otherwise passing mr:
<asac> plars: we want to keep saucy jobs i believe
<asac> plars: whether we daily prodyuce new saucy-proposed images or just on demand is not yet clear, but in general i feel we should make touch_ro --channel saucy-proposed tests
<kalikiana>  /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-modules: line 424: 17749 Segmentation fault tar -x --use-compress-program "$COMPRESSPROG" -p -f "$BASETGZ" E: failed to extract /var/cache/pbuilder/saucy-armhf.tgz to /var/cache/pbuilder/build//17710 ERROR:pbuilderjenkins:Error during build execution
<asac> and make touch_mir == touch with devel-propopsed
<plars> asac, ogra_, doanac: ok, that was my next question, how frequent would they be :)
 * ogra_ would only do on demand
<plars> asac, doanac: in that case, would we be safe to disable what was formerly called "touch_ro" jobs and just focus on the default mir installs?
<asac> plars: doanac: i was suggesting: rename touch_ro to touch_saucy (--channel saucy-proposed)
<asac> and rename touch_mir to touch (--channel devel-proposed)
<doanac> i think touch_saucy is redundant. we already include the series name
<doanac> but otherwise i agree
<plars> asac: well, I think we are saying the same thing - it's not so much a rename, because we want the saucy jobs to be running mir (and the trusty ones) right?
<plars> asac: right now, the touch_ro jobs are really the sf jobs, as they always were until mir came in
<rsalveti> is someone going to work on supporting mir for nexus 7 or 10?
<rsalveti> otherwise it'd still be good to let the tests running against SF
<josepht> we'll need to coordinate variant name changes for the dashboard (i.e. touch_mir -> touch)
<rsalveti> even if we don't officially support it
<rsalveti> in theory we need to care about tablets this cycle as well
<asac> rsalveti: first we have to fix galaxy nexus performance
<rsalveti> at least more than we did for saucy
<asac> rsalveti: then i would vouch for tackling n10 or so
<asac> or both
<asac> if we still want to do tablets :)
<asac> (which i am sure we do)
<asac> rsalveti: but first we need emulator
<rsalveti> right, so don't disable the smoke tests on SF then
<asac> nothing will move on new devices before we have that
<plars> rsalveti: we're not running anything on the tablets right now
<rsalveti> and I'm sure when people decide to bootstrap touch to new hardwares, they will try SF first
<plars> rsalveti: but they are available for as soon as people are going to care for those
<rsalveti> plars: right, but we at least know our stack is supposed to work with SF
<asac> rsalveti: SF is kind of dead... if community shows up and want to port features that we only have in MIR to it, it might come back as a community thing - but i doubt it actually
<rsalveti> all I'm saying is that it'd be good to have the results for that, so we know how broken it is
<rsalveti> asac: I'm not just concerned with that, I mean when our oem decide to bootstrap to a new hardware
<rsalveti> they will always test with SF first
<rsalveti> as mir might be completely broken until someone ports to it
<ogra_> asac, we need to make sure SF still works as long as we tell the community to do ports
<rsalveti> not only that, but that's a big +1 to keep it around for a bit more yeah
<rsalveti> we'll stop supporting it completely soon, but let's not do this now
<rsalveti> while we have mir only working nicely at one device
<ogra_> yes, we should keep SF for at least one more release cycle
<asac> rsalveti: is MIR really so hard to prot?
<asac> rsalveti: given that we support android drivers it shouldn't be so hard for OEMs to get that going, no?
<rsalveti> asac: it's not trivial, no
<asac> really?
<ogra_> asac, for the kind of porters we have it is a hard task ... not everyone is a graphics driver specialist
<asac> i know that its not easy for porters
<asac> just asking about real oems
<rsalveti> yeah, even we can't fix and port to the stuff we support
<asac> or rather SoC folks
<asac> or MALI folks from arm... they can surely do that easily if they want, no?
 * ogra_ doesnt care about SoC folks 
<rsalveti> probably, but yeah, we only care about oem and community ports at this point
 * ogra_ does care about such projects like the fairphone 
<asac> rsalveti: lol... well, our part is a bit harder because its the FIRST and SECOND platform we are dealing with
<ogra_> who will give us a big boost with their ports
<asac> once we have those done well, we are surely far more efficient and the code is far better suitable for enablement
<ogra_> ebnthusiats buy these
<rsalveti> asac: right, that's exactly why we shouldn't disable SF now :-)
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> it is the saem as with the cdimage zips ...
<rsalveti> and I don't mean fully supporting SF, I just want smoke tests running against it so we know how broken it is
<rsalveti> and know what to expect
<ogra_> we dont really support them but keep them available until ports can do the full thing
<rsalveti> yeah, and it's also always useful when bootstraping to a new hardware
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> doing the entire system image as a first try is just too much
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> now put system image + mir just to bootstrap it
<ogra_> and to limited for actually fixing the initial issues you will hit
<rsalveti> yeah
<asac> rsalveti: you mean disable the dashboatrd runs?
<asac> i am fine with keeping dashboard running with minimal amount of jobs
<asac> but not everything
<asac> more like what we hav for _custom
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_custom/
<rsalveti> asac: just for the core stuff
<asac> right. we can do that i think fora bit if you find it useful
<asac> have to check if we run out of resources though :)
<rsalveti> yes, please
<asac> doanac: plars: so minor change in plan :)
<asac> doanac: we want to rename touch_ro to touch_sf4p and run the same jobs against the SF variant of devel-proposed there
<asac> doanac: and create a new touch_saucy instead (with the content from above
<asac> plars: ^^
<asac> rsalveti: ok, so but you own it now perswonally
<doanac> asac: touch_saucy doesn't make sense.
<asac> rsalveti: e.g. its your obligationm to ensure taht if there are jobs failing that they are getting brought to our attention
<josepht> doanac: +1
<asac> doanac: it does
<doanac> why not just "touch" and "touch_sf4p"
<ogra_> doanac, because we still want saucy tests too
<rsalveti> asac: sure
<doanac> asac: we already include the release name as its own column
<doanac> you'll be able to differentiate
<asac> doanac: we have touch (devel-propsed), touch_saucy (saucy-propsed), touch_custom (devel-custom), touch_sf4p (mimimal job for devel-proposed with SF)
<asac> doanac: well, then tell me how you want to name it :)
<asac> doanac: its not good to name two with the same name
<kgunn> didrocks: ping
<doanac> asac: let me talk with josepht and plars
<plars> doanac, asac: well, if it's sf then touch_sf would probably be ok
<asac> rsalveti: at best find someone through G+ or so that wants to own that build and work with CI etc. to escalate, look at test regressions
<plars> not sure what sf4p even means
<asac> plars: doanac: see the lisst above
<asac> plars: please use sf4p (its SF)
<asac> its a political name :)
<asac> (for my personal safety)
<ogra_> 4p ?
<asac> for porters
<ogra_> ah
<rsalveti> asac: we're fine to own that for a while
<asac> rsalveti: priority must stand back behind many things. better really find someone outside mid term
<asac> for now its probably okaish
<asac> as long as someone owns it that isnt official :)
<rsalveti> asac: it's a low priority, don't worry
<didrocks> kgunn: pong
<kgunn> didrocks: hey so duflu did some changes to our branches
<kgunn> didrocks: hopefully under your guidance
<didrocks> kgunn: yeah, he did ping me this morning
<kgunn> didrocks: he seemed to move our lp:mir to point to saucy
<didrocks> kgunn: I told him it's useless as we discussed, but if he wants to have a "saucy" series…
<kgunn> didrocks: yeah...but we can't find "trunk"
<didrocks> kgunn: just that we won't SRU the saucy branch
<didrocks> lp:mir is what we are going to release for T
<didrocks> it's my only requirement
<kgunn> didrocks: hmmm....well...that's not what he did
<didrocks> then, if duflu wants to support something ubuntu doesn't… not my word apparently :)
<didrocks> kgunn: hum? he told me that the saucy serie was for saucy, that it wasn't lp:mir
<didrocks> kgunn: lp:mir is https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/development-branch?
<didrocks> that changed
<didrocks> kgunn: will https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/development-branch always have ABI compatilibity or bumped assured?
<kgunn> didrocks: ok...so you don't carer if its pointing to "trunk"
<didrocks> kgunn: I just care about lp:mir
<kgunn> didrocks: yes...he seemed to unilaterally decide to do all this w/o talking to anyone :-\
<didrocks> lp:mir should ensure ABI compatilibity (or bump the ABI properly in the packaging)
<didrocks> should always pass tests
<didrocks> and be always shippable
<didrocks> that's the rule for all projects
<kgunn> didrocks: ack...so right now he's put us at risk
<didrocks> I expect you are following that too :)
<didrocks> kgunn: exactly, it's probably already built in the ppa as well
<kgunn> didrocks: of course...
<didrocks> kgunn: can you undo that then?
<kgunn> didrocks: damn it...i'll work with the guys to correct....is there anything you can do on your side to stem the flow from development branch
<didrocks> kgunn: well, the ppa won't be of use before Monday, so it's fine, if you fix it today, the new rebuild should be good
<kgunn> didrocks: ack...
 * kgunn screams inside
<didrocks> kgunn: everything will be fine, no harm done yet ;)
<didrocks> ok, time for exercise and week-end then!
 * didrocks waves good evening :)
<seb128> didrocks, have a good w.e
<didrocks> thanks, you too seb128, have fun in Canada!
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<ogra_> blame it !
<ogra_> :)
<kalikiana> jdstrand: ping, do I ask you about permissions of /sys/class/timed_output/vibrator/enable on the device?
<kalikiana> seems like it changed from allowed to root-only at some point which basically breaks my code
<cjwatson> I broke trusty with a typo when copying the toolchain in.  wgrant, infinity, and I are working on cleaning up; unfortunately I have to go
<cjwatson> So I can't promise when you get to build post-toolchain images
<cjwatson> Hopefully today if you have time and if livefs chroots have been created
<jdstrand> kalikiana: we've never allowed that permissions, but certainly can. can you file a bug against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and mention if this should be allowed for all apps or if not, what types of apps?
<kalikiana> okay, will do.
<kalikiana> jdstrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1241735
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241735 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Allow apps access to /sys/class/timed_output/vibrator/enable" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> kalikiana: thanks
<ogra_> asac, FYI i just did an image testbuild for tasty, it wont build unless we rebuild android (since the android package uses the release name inside the img filenames) so plain toolchain build wont be possibile
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-10-20
<cjwatson> jibel: Does Jenkins need to be configured to handle autopkgtest jobs for trusty?  I just triggered a batch and it's not obvious that they went anywhere.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-10-13
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 279 building (started: 20141013 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 101 building (started: 20141013 03:10) ===
<Mirv> morning
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 279 DONE (finished: 20141013 03:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/279.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 101 DONE (finished: 20141013 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/101.changes ===
<Mirv> it's actually a good thing there's a limit to IRC line lengths... otherwise that ^ would have filled half of the screen
<Saviq> morning all
<Saviq> ogra_, we're looking at a potential delta image corruption of some sort - bug #1380133
<ubot5> bug 1380133 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[regression] horizontal-list not displaying properly in scopes" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380133
<Saviq> as per Victor's comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1380133/comments/4
<Saviq> if he flashes a full image, all is fine, but if he OTAs from 96 things get wonky in a few places
<Saviq> another victim: bug #1380120
<ubot5> bug 1380120 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Manage Scopes -> All Is Unusable" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380120
<ogra_> Saviq, with all the iage probs we had since friday that could well be
<ogra_> *image
<ogra_> Saviq, but that should be gone after OTA, no matter what
<ogra_> 99 and upwards should be fine again
<Saviq> ogra_, well, that's the thing, if you upgrade via deltas from 96 to 100
<Saviq> ogra_, broken
<Saviq> ogra_, if you flash full 100, it's fine
<ogra_> weird, how could that be
<Saviq> corrupted delta or corrupted delta application
<Saviq> or another thing I was thinking deltas affect QML precomp somehow that full image doesn't, but that's a stretch
<ogra_> well, that would be custom tarball application
<Saviq> in any case, this is reproducible 100%, so we really need to get to the bottom of it
<ogra_> well, ricmm wanted to add something that wiped the cache on upgrades
<ogra_> *wipes
<ogra_> Saviq, riht, best to talk to stgraber
<ogra_> *right even
<Saviq> yeah, but the weirdest thing is that the area that gets broken isn't touched between 96 and 100...
<Saviq> so yeah... *weird*
<ogra_> Saviq, we had a completeöy broken image build system for thu and fri
<ogra_> i spent most of my weekend to fix a Mir dependency breakage after the image builder was not running out of space anymore
<ogra_> i would think the thu/fri thing caused breakage
<ogra_> but stephane fixed it ... perhaps he needs to re-generate some older deltas
<ogra_> in any case it should be gone latest with the next custom tarball
<Mirv> I wonder if automatic "compare delta patched images to full images" could be implemented and added as a gatekeeper to making images available?
<Mirv> is it stgraber that should be pinged on adding such a to-do item?
<ogra_> yes
<Mirv> ok, pinging
<ogra_> real life ping ? :)
<ogra_> (are you at linuxcon ?)
<Mirv> the old-fashioned email ping :)
<ogra_> ah
<Mirv> I wonder how feasible would be another gatekeeper job that would boot up the device, unlock screen, take screenshot and validate the screenshot, before making an image downloadable
<Mirv> that would have prevented the mir thing from getting published for users
<ogra_> proper failing when the wrong alternative is in place would have too :)
<ogra_> (and that would have sent mail to the whole cdimage team)
<Mirv> yeah, but that kind of automation would prevent a range of fails to boot issues, so it'd be nice to have in a lab or such
<ogra_> sure ... just that you will need more devices for this
<Mirv> and failing devices would prevent image from publishing
 * ogra_ thinks we need at least 50 devices per arch in the future ... 
<Saviq> ogra_, right, confirmed, removing the cached files fixes the issue
<ogra_> Saviq, phew, so it isnt an image thing ... good
<Saviq> phew indeed
<ogra_> Saviq, i thinnk ricmm has something ready (or will have it ready today), that should only be 1-3 lines in the upgrader
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> even though
<ogra_> that should probably not actually live in the upgrader ... we shouldnt touch user dirs from that
<ogra_> (but instead use a upgrader boot hook )
<ogra_> which actually makes landing a fix way easier
<sil2100> How?
<sil2100> Hi!
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> sil2100, by not having to push it through the android package
<Mirv> hi sil2100 o/
<ogra_> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8550912/
<Saviq> ogra_, mhm
<ogra_> somethin like that ... we sadly dont have such a mechanism for the session
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, any idea why the log entries started coming in some wrong order https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-1-build/44/console
<Saviq> it's difficult to grok which MP conflicted :/
<sil2100> Saviq: hmmm, it might be related to the refactoring Robert made some time ago, as he was changing our scripts to python modules - not sure what from that could cause this but we indeed noticed that this started happening recently
<sil2100> I'll look into it
<Saviq> thanks
<ogra_> hmm, reminders kills the image tests since image 96
<sil2100> ogra_: kills?
<ogra_> it seems to die on trying to set up the account
<ogra_> and then the device it runs on seems to hang
<dbarth> hi good morning
<dbarth> trainguards: silo rtm-002 can be published now; all branches approved
<dbarth> Mirv: hi; are you one of those who can ack the packaging changes for silo 2? ^^
<Mirv> dbarth: yep
<popey> sil2100: I'm afk for an hour, need to take wife to doctors, ping me if you need anything core apps related as a result of the landing call..
 * Mirv needs to skip the meeting :(
<alan_g> cihelp - since end last week we've been seeing a lot "virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory" failures on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-utopic-amd64-ci/ - AFAICS this isn't due code changes, has something changed in the server setup?
<bzoltan> brendand:  hello, how is the UITK QA process going?
<brendand> bzoltan, your silo is quite far back in the queue (we had 7 new silos come in at the weekend)
<brendand> bzoltan, also there are new rules about landings - they can only fix rtm critical bugs now
<brendand> bzoltan, silo 13 doesn't conform to that criteria right now
<bzoltan> brendand: how do you estimate, when the UITK silo will be on your desk?
<brendand> bzoltan, right now i'm really not sure because we have to triage each silo first
<bzoltan> brendand: This silo has two Critical-RTM bug fixes
<brendand> bzoltan, that's not the point - the rule now is it must contain *only* those fixes
<bzoltan> brendand: when this new rule came in effect?
<brendand> bzoltan, retroactively from friday
<bzoltan> brendand:  does not sound fair with my case
<seb128> sil2100, hey, can you get content-hub from utopic to rtm?
<bzoltan> brendand:  where was this rule announced?
<brendand> bzoltan, i was told by email
<bzoltan> brendand:  Was it announced on any mailing lists? Who the mail came from?
<brendand> bzoltan, i think it was olli or asac
<bzoltan> brendand:  was it announced to the landers? I mean did I miss a mail?
<brendand> bzoltan, that's what i was told
<bzoltan> brendand:  but was I told that?
<brendand> bzoltan, i was told that you were told (and all landers)
<bzoltan> brendand: I do not find the mail about it. Could you help me? What was the subject, when it went  out to what ML?
<Saviq> ogra_, the fix for qtmir packaging fiasco last week, that never got to qtmir trunk did it?
<brendand> bzoltan, unfortunately i didn't receive the same mail but was told by another one
<bzoltan> brendand:  I just wish to understand what the rules are
<davmor2> Morning all
<brendand> bzoltan, you definitely didn't get a mail from asac?
<brendand> sil2100, did asac give you some exact rules about landings?
<sil2100> seb128: sure!
<ogra_> Saviq, there was only a seed change and two changes in the build system
<sil2100> seb128: does it fix any rtm14 critical bugs?
<Saviq> ogra_, ah ok so the version in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/qtmir
<bzoltan> brendand:  I do not find it
<sil2100> brendand: I got orders from him to gate only landings that target critical and rtm14 bugs
<Saviq> ogra_, is the "unfortunate" landing of qtmir and things will get rectified by the next landing?
 * Mirv back
<seb128> sil2100, sort of I guess
<Mirv> Saviq: the whole Mir 0.8.0 landing was "canceled" from CI Train point of view
<seb128> sil2100, it makes content-hub translations be used, which I'm sure we want
<seb128> sil2100, there isn't a bug open/tagged about the issue though, I just hit it and fixed it
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, but the qtmir rtm package seems to come from there, no?
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, that's why it was "canceled", while it actually landed to both ubuntu and rtm
<seb128> sil2100, non translatable UI in an important component like that is likely rc if you ask people who tag bugs
<Mirv> sil2100: were there any open points left from the meeting?
<ogra_> Saviq, that landing was missing a seed change that would had had to go alongside ... additionally these two packages were hardcoded in livecd-rootfs ... seed and an update for the hardcoding was dont by cjwatson ... i additionally added a forcing of the right alternative
<sil2100> Mirv: let me get to you in a moment
<sil2100> seb128: ok, I think this might be a candidate for ubuntu-rtm then
<seb128> sil2100, great ;-)
<ogra_> Saviq, all changes for this were dont outside of qtmir
<Mirv> Saviq: actually, isn't https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/trunk now up-to-date?
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, it is, landed Friday
<Saviq> Mirv, but rtm isn't
<Mirv> when I looked on Saturday, I did see some branches didn't seemingly match what got published (and the spreadsheet indicated 0.8.0 was reverted and then there's now a "retry" landing)
<Saviq> Mirv, but as you can see there's no 1007 release
<Saviq> Mirv, so I'm just after reconciling this
<Saviq> but it will happen with the Mir 0.8 silo into rtm
<Mirv> Saviq: ...
<Mirv> Saviq: you're correct
<Saviq> as rtm currently has 1007 for qtmir and 1006 for qtmir-gles
<Saviq> no
<Saviq> 1007 for qtmir-gles, too
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-October/000638.html
<Saviq> just there's no such release in lp:qtmir is all
<Mirv> Saviq: ah, right, so 1010 is the retry and that landed in utopic, and is waiting for QA sign-off
<Saviq> Mirv, yup
<bzoltan> brendand:  one changelog entry was not correct and I checkthe bugs this releases fixes -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing-1010/+merge/237913
<Mirv> Saviq: since this whole complexity came from that 1007 both landed and was canceled, I believe 1007 will not be merged to the packaging branch
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, that's fine
<Saviq> Mirv, will it get through though, didn't we lock down rtm already?
<ogra_> not for critical fixes
<Saviq> yeah, well, what is critical about Mir 0.8? :)
<cjwatson> Mirv: one landing was cancelled but then it was relanded ... right, I think you got there
<Saviq> apart from the fact it's already there in rtm :)
<Mirv> Saviq: what's the delta from 1007 to 1010, does it fix any critical fixes? that I failed to notice, since the image blowing up was not something that was fixed 1007 -> 1010, so there must have been soething else that triggered the original "let's cancel 1007, and retry"
<ogra_> it critically ate a few peoples weekends :P
<cjwatson> Mirv: the relanding on utopic had one extra branch for arm64; I advised not to bother with that for ubuntu-rtm (it could just go in a subsequent landing)
<brendand> bzoltan, for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1378261 is included but not tagged with RTM
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378261 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Impossible to make head.contents fill the available space" [Critical,Fix committed]
<Mirv> cjwatson: ah, now it all starts to make sense!
<cjwatson> Mirv: the cancelling was due to arm64 build failures and a series of miscommunications
<Saviq> Mirv, since the silo *did* land
<cjwatson> Mirv: it had nothing to do with the image failures
<Saviq> Mirv, I don't think there's any delta
<Mirv> Saviq: so if only Mir 0.8.0 change from 1007 to 1010 is that arm64 fix ^, there's no real need to get that landed
<Saviq> yeah what I thought
<Mirv> cjwatson: yes, it didn't have, and it's nice to know it was something as small as that arm64 issue
<Mirv> I added a note to the landing line, it won't need to go in and consume QA resources
<bzoltan> brendand:  that is a bit size fix of a very ugly UI bug... the header text and button were possible to overlap
<Mirv> Saviq: it even seems just a rebuild http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8551359/
<Mirv> for example qtmir, mir probably has some small change
<ogra_> Mirv, Saviq, cjwatson well, what if we need a quick fix of qtmir, wont the unmerged bit get in our way ?
<Saviq> ogra_, we do, I'm preparing a cherry-pick silo
<ogra_> k
<Saviq> ogra_, but I don't think it will get in our way, no
<Mirv> ogra_: very slightly, just a sync of changelog might be needed
<Mirv> Saviq: it's possible some trickery be needed, or simply checking manually and forcing the CI train ignore the diffference between what's in rtm and what''s in changelog
<ogra_> good then ... just want to make sure that we dont get bitten by it with that possible hotfix on wed. evening :)
<Saviq> Mirv, mhm
<Saviq> Mirv, while I have you here then, can I have a silo for line 86 please
<Saviq> Mirv, there's a conflicting silo 13, but I should be able to land before ted wakes up
<davmor2> ogra_: by the way thanks for fixing the mess Saturday you were the only person I got think of :)
<ogra_> davmor2, heh, welcome
<sil2100> brendand: so, regarding the landings principles that we have now regarding critical bugs, there was a follow-up e-mail from Olli about it and he mentioned that bugs that are not from the rtm14 milestone list need to be reviewed by our LT and by the product team if they can land
<brendand> sil2100, yep but no-one from product is here yet
<Mirv> Saviq: sure
<bzoltan> sil2100: one practical question. Who are licensed to mark bugs with rtm14 tag? because I keep seeing from all different people marking my bugs with rtm14
<sil2100> bzoltan: I do not know the specifics regarding that, but it should probably be someone from the product team
<sil2100> Or at least after consultation with the product team
<t1mp> sil2100: who is the product team? I see a lot of people tagging bugs with rtm14 for uitk
<ogra_> t1mp, bzoltan, the tagging only counts if the bug is also critical
<bzoltan> sil2100: yes, I see. I am in trouble with the ongoing UITK landing.. it does have super important and critical fixes .. including the organizer-eds and others.
<cjwatson> ogra_: the unmerged bit was in mir, not qtmir
<bzoltan> sil2100: ogra_: brendand: so what to do to see the silo13 landing?
<sil2100> t1mp, bzoltan: I usually poke asac or Victor whenever I have questions
<ogra_> (i mean .. the tagging surely counts for something ... but only if both conditions are true the bug is for pre-thu.)
<sil2100> But we might need to wait a bit for some more people to log in
<cjwatson> ogra_: and if so I would have thought that really we should just include the unmerged bit; it's clearly harmless
<sil2100> For now, we're stalled
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah
<bzoltan> ogra_: sil2100: this new rule makes sense and sounds logical... only if I would have known about it before I started this landing.
<ogra_> bzoltan, that rule exists since over a month
<ogra_> it was just not enforced very consequently i think
<sil2100> bzoltan: so, I was informed that most EM landers have been informed, but it seems the 'most' part was a bit overrated
<sil2100> bzoltan: I got the info about this policy on Friday evening, so I didn't have time to send out that to everyone
<bzoltan> ogra_: sil2100: I have been landing dozens of bitesize fixes in the UITK ...
<sil2100> bzoltan: we might get those assessed and still accepted, so let's see what the product guys say
<ogra_> yeah
<bzoltan> sil2100: ogra_: since we are landing thru a staging branch it is not trivial to change
<sil2100> I'll clear out some things with people and send an official announce
<bzoltan> sil2100: ogra_: but obviously we do focus on RTM and critical bugs ... the actual landing has only important fixes... but hack, we do fix oneliner small bugs if they make the UITK more pretty and better.
<bzoltan> sil2100: ogra_: but not from now, as I do understand the rules...
<ogra_> bzoltan, you dont need to convince either of us, we didnt make the rule :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, btw. there has been an e-mail from olli to the ue-leads
<sil2100> On Friday
<sil2100> At least about the basic rules of that
<Laney> Why to a private list?
<ogra_> bzoltan, i'm all with you for one liners, i would do these myself
 * ogra_ hides that last sentence from brendand 
<bzoltan> sil2100:  local time 9:30 ... :) I hardly reached those mails yet
<bzoltan> ogra_: sil2100: i am not against the rule... I have massive corporate history :) I am very good at respecting rules. My problem is that this rule came after I made the landing MR, run a 10h tests, logged all the results and requested a QA signoff
<sil2100> hah, maybe this would be an additional argument for letting this through ;)
 * ogra_ would definitely let it through if it gets QA signoff ... but i guess QA will check the rules before approving
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, re your comment in line #55, do I need to reconfigure or rebuild the silo after the other stuff you mentioned in the comment landed?
<Mirv> pstolowski: let's see what I've commented :)
<Mirv> pstolowski: since it landed first to utopic (both the previous landing and that one), the trunk is sufficiently up-to-date so the only thing that matters is that the first silo just gets QA signoffed published first
<Mirv> pstolowski: aand the previous landing landed at https://lists.canonical.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-October/000678.html so no worries. atdded a comment.
<abeato> sil2100, hey, could I get a silo for line 85?
<sil2100> abeato: let me take a look
<abeato> ok, thanks
<sil2100> abeato: is there a bug for that?
<pstolowski> Mirv, thanks!
<abeato> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1356330
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1356330 not found
<sil2100> abeato: excellent, thanks!
<Mirv> mzanetti: from my understanding, with my new qtbase PPA build bug #1357321 would perhaps be really ready for testing
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<mzanetti> Mirv: ah right. yeah, it did improve the situation, there were some hickups still. I've told lorn about it.
<Mirv> mzanetti: so that new build is from today and has the updated patch set from Lorn (unless you git updated qtbase yourself from his patched version). I do not know for sure if that new patchset fixes all those issues you reported or not.
<Laney> Can someone share the configuration for uploading to RTM PPAs please?
<Laney> Also what should Distribution: be?
<sil2100> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8551599/
<Laney> thought so
<ogra_> erm
<Laney> that's ubuntu-rtm itself but I infer the pattern
<ogra_> you dont need *any* change
<ogra_> just make sure to use ubuntu-rtm/ in the ppa url
<ogra_> at least with the recent dput
<brendand> pstolowski, need to talk about silo 14
<ogra_> (which should be in trusty and utopic)
 * Mirv uses http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8551609/ for dput
<Laney> It seems that you should be able to use ppa:ubuntu-rtm/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-foo
<Laney> yes?
 * Laney is using dput-ng
<ogra_> Laney, wrong order
<Laney> the other way around actually
<Laney> it's user/distribution/ppa
<ogra_> $user/$distro/$ppa
<ogra_> *snap*
<ogra_> :)
<Laney> WCPGW
<popey> Ship it!
<ogra_> DONE!
<pstolowski> brendand, hey, what's up?
<Mirv> thanks everyone!
<brendand> pstolowski, so there are some new rules now about landings only containing rtm+critical bug fixes
<Mirv> the ship has sailed
<brendand> pstolowski, we need to retroactively apply that criteria to silo 14
<Mirv> a silo ship
<ogra_> :)
<brendand> pstolowski, the bugs for unity-scopes-api aren't tagged and i don't understand them enough to know if they are required to fix such bugs: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-014/+packages
<brendand> pstolowski, and unity-scopes-shell has no bugs listed
<pstolowski> brendand, 1 sec, i asked marcus to join
<pstolowski> marcustomlinson, the backlog - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8551633/
<pstolowski> brendand, when it comes to unity-scopes-shell - the change plays important role in fixing oauth issues (which are part of unity-scopes-api), but you're right, we forgot to link it to the bug
<ogra_> popey, hmm, didnt you add an MP for the remider accounts deb removal ? i dont see anything on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic/+activereviews
<Laney> ogra_: what's Distribution (in the changelog and _source.changes file) meant to be?
<brendand> pstolowski, what about the untagged bugs?
<brendand> pstolowski, actually sorry there is another problem - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1377147
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377147 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "OnlineAccountClient hangs on construction" [High,Fix released]
<brendand> pstolowski, that is not wanted to land. https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350093 is though
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350093 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu RTM) "[UX performance] Opening Accounts settings from the scope does not take you directly to Ubuntu One new account page" [Critical,In progress]
<popey> ogra_: gah, yes I did
<pete-woods> cjwatson: hi, just wanted to check if merge https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/click/add-cmake-extras/+merge/235768 was still needed? or if you include the sdk-libs metapackage with click schroot now?
<pstolowski> brendand, i'm a little confused ;), so, to summarize: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1377147 is not wanted because it's high, not critical? and unity-scopes-shell changelog doesn't link to any bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377147 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "OnlineAccountClient hangs on construction" [High,Fix released]
<popey> ogra_: done
<Laney> abeato: wait, that silo is not rtm
<brendand> pstolowski, yes that's pretty much it
<brendand> pstolowski, also https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374206 is a bit unclear about the purpose
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1374206 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "Need socket garabage collector" [Undecided,Fix released]
<brendand> pstolowski, is it independent fix or needed for something else?
<abeato> Laney, yes, do you want to land this only for RTM? the patch makes sense for utopic too
<Laney> it already is
<abeato> it already landed in utopic?
<Laney> yes
<ogra_> Laney, 14.09
<Laney> I told you that last week
<abeato> Laney, ok, I see, sil2100 we only need an RTM silo for gst-plugins
<Laney> I can fix that
<sil2100> ACK
 * Laney super cow powers
<sil2100> Ok, let me assign an RTM silo  then
<pstolowski> brendand, independent, i think it has to do with saving battery (no need to poll infinitely)
<pstolowski> brendand, i think all these bugs should have been critical. what do i need to do? get their priority raised?
<Mirv> tvoss: I'm putting your location-service rtm landing to QA team's signoff list. does the sync only include fixes for critical bugs?
<tvoss> Mirv, yup
<tvoss> Mirv, let me find links
<Mirv> tvoss: thanks!
<Mirv> tvoss: do you know what' the status of line 78 "HERE wk41 update" custom tarball update. it's marked as "landed" for utopic, but empty for rtm?
<tvoss> lool, ^
<brendand> tvoss, please make sure that's clear and reflected in the changelog
<brendand> tvoss, Mirv - Critical + rtm14
<brendand> Wellark, silo 3 should be seen to today
<Mirv> tvoss: brendand: to me it'd look like the changelog does not explicitly list the bug numbers https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187007357/location-service_2.1%2B14.10.20141008-0ubuntu1_2.1%2B14.10.20141010-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Wellark> brendand: apn editor?
<Mirv> (current rtm version is that 1008)
<Wellark> what happened to that?
<brendand> Wellark, indicator-network actually
<brendand> Wellark, has a fix for a top crasher
<tvoss> Mirv, I linked the respective branch to both bugs. Is that somehow queryable for you?
<tvoss> brendand, ^
<brendand> tvoss, if the bugs aren't in the changelog they should be mentioned in the description of the silo
<Wellark> brendand: oh, ok.
<Mirv> tvoss: brendand: I added the bug to the description of silo now. "Prefer /system/etc/gps.conf over /etc/gps.conf." change isn't accounted for yet, though
<Wellark> trainguards: what happened to the apn editor?
<Wellark> the utopic landing is on line 6 of the landing sheet
<Wellark> but the RTM landing is moved to the archive
<brendand> oooh, did it land?
<Mirv> Wellark: seems rtm landed, utopic not tested by upstream?
<Wellark> Mirv: I'm just trying to understand how the RTM was landed but not utopic
<Wellark> the rtm is in archive tab on line 1796
<Mirv> Wellark: upstream tested and gave it to QA signoff before testing it on utopic, ie went rtm first. they should have tested the utopic by now though.
<Wellark> Mirv: ok. who should I bug to get the latest status of the signoff?
<Mirv> Wellark: you mean, the status of the signoff for rtm silo? for utopic silo, no upstream signoff is needed, but upstream needs to test it.
<Mirv> brendand: tvoss: ok, rtm-005 "sync over latest location service fixes to RTM" is clear now, and explained in the spreadsheet. I'll add a comment to the trello too.
<tvoss> Mirv, thank you
<Wellark> Mirv: oh, riight.. it's missing "Testing Pass"...
<brendand> Wellark, APN editor landed? where is it supposed to be (in the ui)?
<Wellark> brendand: it's claimed to have landed for the rtm images
<Wellark> brendand: system-settings -> Cellular -> Choose Carrier -> APN
<brendand> Wellark, perhaps it isn't in an image yet
<Wellark> brendand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings#Edit_APN
<ogra_> brendand, doesnt look like anything landed in rtm https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic/+activereviews
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> sorry
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-October/thread.html
<ogra_> wrong paste
<ogra_> (livecd-rootfs was the weekendish fix )
<Wellark> ogra_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-October/000652.html
<Mirv> tvoss: I kind of assume line 7 location-service trust-store dbus-cpp ubuntu-location-provider-here landing is obsolete now and you'll have separate new landings if any?
<tvoss> Mirv, is that ubuntu or rtm?
<Mirv> tvoss: rtm
<tvoss> Mirv, don't see it
<Wellark> erm.. what
<Wellark> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-October/000653.html
<Mirv> tvoss: "Location Service and HERE updates", line 7, a sync from utopic
<ogra_> Wellark, hmm, well, that would have been image 95 ...
<Wellark> ogra_: see above
<ogra_> Wellark, i dont see such an option on 101 here
<tvoss> lool, ^?
<Mirv> tvoss: the whole description http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8551862/
<Wellark> ogra_: it got reverted
<ogra_> ah
<tvoss> Mirv, should be superseded
<Mirv> tvoss: ok
<Wellark> but it's in the archive
<Wellark> *arvhived tab
<ogra_> Wellark, right, seems that slangasek didnt change the spreadsheet back to "not landed" or some such
<Mirv> tvoss: I think these multiple location-service landings accumulating is because trainguard_s tend to add the rtm sync silo automatically, and you've instead landed only to utopic and then you selectively add new lines for the rtm syncs
<Mirv> tvoss: thanks again!
<ogra_> (if we even have such a thing)
<Wellark> trainguards: please restore "apn editor" for rtm from Archived to Pending
<Mirv> Wellark: ok, in a minute
<Wellark> as per https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-October/000653.html
<Wellark> Mirv: the utopic landing is on line 6
<Mirv> jhodapp: I've added that I'll remove the line 9 "Use highest resolution for front camera" utopic landing if there is no status update. you might want to get it synced from rtm if they are now not in sync.
<tvoss> Mirv, yup, cool
<alan_g> cihelp - since end last week we've been seeing a lot "virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory" failures on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-utopic-amd64-ci/ - AFAICS this isn't due code changes, has something changed in the server setup?
<ogra_> Wellark, well, was whatever blocked QA fixed inbetween ?
<ogra_> just re-landing the same thing wont help i guess
<Wellark> ogra_: haven't had any reports that qa even was involved
<Wellark> AFAIK they have not tested it yet
<ogra_> Wellark, but you read the changelog of the revert ?
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, hm, let me read the backlog, but is this situation resolved?
<ogra_>   * Revert to 0.3+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1 as 0.3+14.10.20141007.2-
<ogra_>     0ubuntu1 did not pass QA
<Mirv> sil2100: depending on which of the situations you refer to :)
<Wellark> ogra_: yes. it was landed without QA testing marked as "passed"
<sil2100> Right, it was that landing that probably got published by accident by one of the trainguards
<Wellark> hence the revert
<ogra_> Wellark, ah, the changelog isnt clear on that "did not pass" doesnt sound like "was not tested at all"
<Mirv> Wellark: ok it's back now and has a silo, but rtm-006 should probably go in first, then utopic APN silo should be rebuilt and then synced to rtm silo.
<Mirv> ...which I wrote to the comment field
<Wellark> Mirv: kenvandine promised to take care of the landing
<Wellark> I will relay him the information when he gets online
<Mirv> Wellark: ok, thanks!
<Wellark> or at least tell him to /ping Mirv ;)
<sil2100> Wellark: Ken probably won't be online today
<Wellark> ...
<ogra_> columbus day in the US
<Mirv> damn columbus
<Wellark> Mirv: you are aware that you now asked for not to have qa signoff for the rtm landing?
<Mirv> in that case it'd flow naturally that QA will test rtm-006 first.
<ogra_> yeah, crazy to celebrate that someone got lost
<Wellark> Mirv: N/A (Mirv)
<Mirv> Wellark: how so? the rtm is the topmost one, utopic the one I marked no QA signoff
<Wellark> Mirv: oh sorry
<Wellark> didn't realize you changed the ordering :)
<lool> tvoss: sorry I dont get the context
<tvoss> lool, cancel the ping :)
<tvoss> lool, sorry for the confusion
<lool> tvoss: np
<sil2100> Mirv, Wellark: all under control I see?
<lool> tvoss: just as a reminder, the updated HERE release is meant to land today in rtm (already in utopic)
<tvoss> lool, ack
<tvoss> Mirv, ^
<Mirv> tvoss: lool: I think the custom tarball rtm landing line was still a question mark?
<Wellark> sil2100: as long as I find someone to do the testing :)
<sil2100> Wellark: ;)
<Mirv> tvoss: lool: ...which lool just answered
<Mirv> lool: so do I assign a silo for it?
<lool> Mirv: no, no silo for custom tarball
<lool> Mirv: I think that's noted on the line as a reminder
<Mirv> lool: right, so I thought, I just wondered why the utopic landing seemed to have had one
<lool> Mirv: cwayne is landing it; he merged the changes over the WE
<lool> oh crap, forgot it's a US holiday
 * sil2100 jumps out to lunch then
<sil2100> lool: yeah...
<lool> Mirv: it might only be tomorrow then
<lool> too bad  :-(
<Mirv> :(
<Wellark> jgdx: any idea where ken left with the system-settings landings on Friday?
<ogra_> lool, i think he planned to jump in shortly today for exactly that
<ogra_> someone said so in the landing meeting
<sil2100> Be back soon - mup me if anything urgent appears, but I should be online in like 45 minutes
<ogra_> (i think it was sil2100 )
<lool> ogra_: oh nice
<lool> well, crossing fingers
<ogra_> (and i think davmor2 is already testing)
<sil2100> ogra_: I think john-mcaleely mentioned that the tarball is already pushed somewhere
<lool> we'll have at least another custom tarball update later this week anyway (espoo fixes)
<ogra_> (see the private channel)
<lool> sil2100: wasn't it device tarball?
<ogra_> sil2100, right, to the testing channel for custom stuff
<sil2100> lool: device tarball as well, but john-mcaleely mentioned something about the custom tarball too
<lool> sil2100: device tarball: typically pushed through by john-mcaleely AIUI, custom tarball: typically pushed through by cwayne -- AIUI
<lool> ok
<sil2100> brb
<sil2100> o/
 * Mirv archived landed landings
<jgdx> Wellark, no
<cjwatson> pete-woods: it's still needed
<cjwatson> (for now)
<john-mcaleely> custom tarball will be in ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed-customized, lool sil2100
<Mirv> pete-woods: is there a critical rtm14 bug to be linked to https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/unity-scope-mediascanner/click-support/+merge/237731 ?
<pete-woods> Mirv: probably not, no
<pete-woods> it just introduces click packaging for those scopes
<Mirv> pete-woods: by default only critical rtm14 bug fixes go in now
<pete-woods> yeah, I learned that after entering it
<Mirv> and it probably doesn't make sense to land other fixes to utopic either
<pete-woods> okay
<Mirv> yeah, I guess this'll get clarified a bit more broadly later today. just a bit more control on which bugs are tackled.
<lool> john-mcaleely: cool; happy to help QA when it's at that stage of testing
<john-mcaleely> lool, I think it is now?
<john-mcaleely> (I'm speaking for cwayne - I may be wrong)
<lool> john-mcaleely: he merged my stuff in, but I dont know whether the custom tarball is up; I'd thought cwayne would be off today
<lool> (columbus day)
<jamesh> Mirv: it is preparatory work for our part of bug 1367332
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1367332 could not be found
<john-mcaleely> he is off, but I think he built it last night lool
<john-mcaleely> so I would expect it to be the latest image in that channel
<pete-woods> sorry for the noise
<pete-woods> just adding a bug to it, and tagging as rtm
<Mirv> jamesh: pete-woods: if that's so, then I'll mention the bug number in the landing, assign a silo and add rtm silo line too
<Mirv> pete-woods: ah ok, thanks
<jamesh> Mirv: it doesn't actually switch the package over to a click build, so is low risk: it just adds a build option to do so
<lool> john-mcaleely: I do see an update from today, not sure how I can tell what's in it
<john-mcaleely> lool, ok hrm
<Mirv> jamesh: pete-woods: both utopic silo and a rtm sync silo fir it assigned
<lool> john-mcaleely: I've put line 44 as "QA: Required" now
<lool> in landing spreadsheet
<lool> john-mcaleely: seems to be the only one with cwayne, so I'm assuming it's the only update he's landing in the custom tarball
<lool> checking bzr now
<lool> john-mcaleely: hmm there are other updates in bzr; I would expect this to be captured somewhere in a landing, but I have no prior experience to these landings
<lool> I just know how to land the other custom tarballs or how to promote from the proposed channel to the regular one
<john-mcaleely> lool, hrm. Yes, I'm unfamiliar with the details too
<john-mcaleely> so, I know cwanye asked davmor2 / sil200 for a QA pass on a tarball today
<john-mcaleely> so, I think the right thing is for that custom tarball to be QA'd, and then promoted if it passes
<john-mcaleely> whether it has the changes you need, i can't say
<john-mcaleely> lool, ^
<lool> john-mcaleely: yeah; I'm hoping that's underway now that I've marked this as QA: Required
<lool> will check trello in a few
<lool> the queue is rather long though
<pete-woods> Mirv: thanks for the silo! :)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, brendand davmor2 new device tarball up
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20141013-0e11263.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20141013-0e11263.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-testresults-20141013-0e11263.ods
<john-mcaleely> Please do your usual QA signoff when you have some time davmor2 brendand ? ^
<ogra_> cool
<cjwatson> FWIW I'd like to try to at least start landing the fix for bug 1367332 today
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1367332 could not be found
<cjwatson> running a test livefs build in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch/+build/8947 now
<Wellark> seb128: do you have a handle the pending system-settings landings?
<seb128> Wellark, which ones? but yeah, I'm going to do landings while Ken is not there
<Wellark> seb128: my only concern is the APN editor right now
<Wellark> and I have no idea how far ken got with the landings on Friday
<seb128> that's pending approval from qa afaik
<seb128> that's why it got reverted
<Wellark> seb128: well, they are missing Testing Pass
<Wellark> which afaik ken was supposed to ACK
<Wellark> once he gets the silos rebuild after each landing
<ricmm> cjwatson: hi, could I get a reconfigure on silo 17 (rtm) ?
<ricmm> I've changed a branch target
<Saviq> trainguards, I can has reconfigure in silo 10 please, added the -gles sync
<Wellark> seb128: so, QA can't do their testing without Testing Pass first
<Wellark> and I don't know if ken just forgot to set it
<cjwatson> ricmm: done
<ricmm> cjwatson: thanks
<seb128> Wellark, jgdx might be able to help testing, can you ping him about it?
<Wellark> seb128: jgdx might be able to test, but we need to know the ordering, as if anything else lands in system-settings before the apn editor silo, then we have to test again after a rebuild
<seb128> right
<seb128> well if you get it tested we can land that first
<seb128> but if doesn't get tested we are not going to block forever on it either
<Wellark> seb128: ok. do you know if the silo is up to date?
<Wellark> jgdx: can you help testing?
<Saviq> cjwatson, could I also get a reconf on silo 10 please, added qtmir-gles to sync
<Wellark> seb128: or we can just rebuild it for just in case
<cjwatson> Saviq: already working on it
<Saviq> cjwatson, ah thanks
<cjwatson> (not that I'm on duty today or anything, but people seem to have decided I'm an active trainguard :-) )
<cjwatson> ricmm: FWIW for that kind of change you can just use the thing in column L of the spreadsheet yourself; doesn't require a landing team member
<ricmm> oh didnt know, thanks
<cjwatson> that kind> just adding/removing/changing branches, rather than changing the set of components involved
<Saviq> cjwatson, you just *are* active, everyone else seems to be lunching ;)
<cjwatson> should clearly stop having lunch at my desk
<Wellark> seb128: so, should I trigger the rebuild?
<seb128> Wellark, I don't know, should be easy to check, I guess it is if Ken worked on it on friday
<Mirv> Saviq: did you get it already?
<Saviq> Mirv, cjwatson's working on it, thanks
<cjwatson> Saviq: done.  I overrode conflicts with silos 13 and 15 since those were essentially pre-existing
<Mirv> right
<Saviq> cjwatson, yup
<Mirv> thanks
<Wellark> seb128: easy for you perhaps :)
<Wellark> satoris, jgdx: test plan for the APN editor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings#Edit_APN
<seb128> Wellark, shrug
<Wellark> satoris, jgdx: utopic silo https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020
<seb128> Wellark, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-020-1-build/64/console
<seb128> Wellark, it needs a rebuild, it was based on 20141009 and we got an update on the 10
<Wellark> jgdx, satoris: rtm silo https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-002
<Wellark> jgdx, seb128, satoris: kicking rebuilds now
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm away for a bit
<seb128> going to check on that when I'm back
<sergiusens> brendand: davmor2 hey, how is the trello boad processed, bottom up or top down?
<davmor2> sergiusens: top to bottom
<ogra_> left to right
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: no I think the correct response will now always be bunnies to dragons and wonder off :)
<ogra_> haha
<bzoltan> Mirv:  could you give me a silo to push the bugfix what victorp needs?
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok. and rtm sync silo too?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  only RTM, no gles
<bzoltan> Mirv:  preferable not even trunk merge :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: if I saw correctly you had marked that as utopic silo, but now google docs claims there are too many users...
<Mirv> ok, loaded, right, rtm
<Mirv> bzoltan: silo rtm-015
<Wellark> satoris, jgdx: rtm silo ready for testing
<fginther> alan_g, hello. Looks like an example of this here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-utopic-amd64-ci/140/console
<fginther> alan_g, the pbuilder slaves have been moved to cloud instances a few weeks ago, but it sounds like this problem just started in the past few days?
<fginther> alan_g, I'm going to reduce the number of parallel build jobs from for 4 to 2 and see what impact that has on the problem. Though it's a bit surprising to see an out of virtual memory error.
<fginther> alan_g, if that doesn't help, I can add some swap as well.
<fginther> alan_g, strange that if it was due to the new instances that it didn't show up sooner. Makes me wonder if a possible compiler or similar update might also be in play
<cjwatson> cihelp: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/click-devel-utopic-amd64-ci/100/console is failing because "bzr bd" is run outside the chroot without the build-dependencies necessarily being installed.  This is probably difficult to fix properly, but would it be possible to ensure that dh-systemd is always installed in this context?
<cjwatson> mvo: ^- cc since that's on your branch
<fginther> cjwatson, yes, that can be done
<mvo> thanks cjwatson
<fginther> cjwatson, mvo, I'll rerun the MP after the update is pushed through
<cjwatson> ta
<satoris> Wellark: running apn test seems to work, but for some reason system-image-cli -i says the build number is 0.
<ogra_> it only dos that if you didnt do a proper install
<ogra_> (with a proper ubuntu-device-flash system-image sets the number ... )
<alan_g> fginther: thanks - I'll keep a watch
<satoris> It's flashed with the same script I have been using for weeks. And looking at documentation the command it uses is exactly right.
<ogra_> script ?
<satoris> A shell script containing the flashing command.
<satoris> So I don't have to copypaste it every time. :)
<ogra_> it should just be ubuntu-devcie-flash --channel ... --bootstrap (and the device being in bootloader)
<ogra_> (and indeed the right channel you want to test against)
<ogra_> optionally use --developer-mode and --password
<satoris> That's exactly what I use except for the bootstrap bit. I don't think I have ever used that. If I need to wipe, I use --wipe.
<ogra_> (to get adb if you need)
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> you want to always use --bootstrap ... else it might leave cruft around
<ogra_> (--bootstrap formats the partitions and makes sure you get the new kernel and recovery images first=
<ogra_> )
<satoris> I have never had that happen to me, but let's try that just to be sure.
<ogra_> --wipe only removes stuff from the home dir
<satoris> It also marks root non-readable.
<ogra_> yes, if you need it writable you need to use phablet-config --writable-image
<ogra_> after flashing
 * ogra_ wonders if anyone ever reads the official testing documentation we have 
 * satoris has because he knew that.
<ogra_> in any case an image number of 0 means that system-image doesnt consider your install a system-image at all ... which means most likely something went wrong with yor installation
<brendand> ogra_, everyone should know about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<brendand> not saying they do, just that they should
<ogra_> brendand, yeah
<Mirv> ricmm: you'll need qtmir-gles branch too that targets lp:qtmir/gles and which has content like this https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync-mir/+merge/236423 but new date (matching your qtmir build) and landing-017 instead
<ricmm> yea
<ricmm> working on that one
<Mirv> okay
<dbarth> hi trainguards: i have verified, both the rtm and utopic version of silo rtm 009; let me know when it can get tested by QA for signoff
<Mirv> dbarth: utopic published, we don't know the QA signoff schedule but the queue can be seen here https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing-for-questions-ping-eu-jibel-us-jfunk-nz-thomi-or-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<dbarth> Mirv: yup, i know; it's just that it was somehow a tthe top of the pile, but i think i was doubled by other silos
<dbarth> ;)
<Mirv> Wellark: ^ previous u-s-s being published
<ricmm> Mirv: could you reconf 017 then
<ricmm> I've added the MR now
<ricmm> nvm I'll use column L, forgot
<Mirv> ricmm: done
<Mirv> ..already
<ricmm> nevermind it needs a trainguard
<ricmm> failed my run as its a new component
<ricmm> I cant add just reconf existing :(
<ricmm> apparently
<brendand> Mirv, does http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-001 need sign-off?
<Mirv> brendand: my understanding was that no, it's not going in as there's nothing signficant in there compared to what's already in rtm
<Mirv> brendand: of course, it's useful to now also ping camako about that
<brendand> Mirv, 'not going in' as in doesn't need to be landed?
<john-mcaleely> brendand, davmor2 any news on the device tarball?
<Mirv> camako: ...that mir 0.8.0 "retry" RTM apparently wouldn't need to go in, as it only contains arm64 fix that went to utopic and otherwise rtm is equal already with the previous 0.8.0 landing?
<Mirv> brendand: yes, that's what I think.
<ricmm> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-017-1-build/29/console
<ricmm> what does this mean?
<Mirv> brendand: camako: my understanding is that the "retry" 0.8.0 silo has only this change, making it irrelevant to land that silo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8552961/
<Mirv> ricmm: a delta between https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/rtm-14.09 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/qtmir
<Mirv> ricmm: ie not your fault..
<brendand> camako, can you clear that up? if it doesn't need to land it's just blocking a silo
<ricmm> oh, the branch is broken
<ricmm> Saviq: ^
<ricmm> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/qtmir/0.4.3+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1 is not in the branch history
<Mirv> Saviq: ricmm: manual diffing shows this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8552980/
<brendand> tedg, hello
<Mirv> so that apparently didn't land in the branch, that rebuild
<brendand> tedg, need to check some things about silo 12
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: sorry just finished the custom tarball looking at it now
<ricmm> Mirv: looks like some fallout
<ricmm> from the 0.8.0 fail-to-land ?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, no problem, just curious :-)
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, thanks!
<Mirv> ricmm: yes. I could push it to the trunk, but I'd really like someone from the Mir team to check up their branches and ensure they're all correct. it's already complex now with the mixups of 0.8.0 landings, and rtm deviating from utopic.
<Mirv> they can just eg. apply that diff and bzr push, if they just know it's correct
<cjwatson> Mirv: I think it's already in trunk
<cjwatson> since I merged-and-cleaned the silo that ended up in utopic
<Mirv> cjwatson: yes, but the rtm has a different branch now https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/rtm-14.09
<cjwatson> oh maybe not the rebuild, ok
<Mirv> so utopic is up-to-date, rtm is not
<cjwatson> the stuff that actually matters :P
<ogra_> we could re-consider that ... we have still three days to go back to utopic and drop rtm :P
<ricmm> so
<ricmm> how do I build my silo
<ricmm> :(
<ogra_> (seems to be in fashion to have high level last minute decisions this week)
<Mirv> ricmm: I guess I'll push the diff if no Mir guys around
<ricmm> no dont rush it
<ricmm> lets give them a bit
<ricmm> camako: alan_g
<Mirv> ricmm: I pushed, they can review it also after the silo build is done and can be tested. making the branch match what's in archives is not a wrong thing to do, I more like would them to just go over (if they haven't already) and check that both their utopic + rtm branches are what they want them to be, and same for what's in the archives
<alan_g> ricmm: ?
<Mirv> alan_g: I pushed #267 to https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/rtm-14.09, syncing from archives. I'd just like someone from the Mir team to be on top of archive vs. branch delta in both utopic + 14.09, so that it's all under control
<Mirv> alan_g: as the 0.8.0 landing had some rough edges and utopic != rtm now
<ricmm> alan_g: I dont really know whats going on, but we needed some mir input bout the 0.8.0 landing
<cjwatson> the rough edges have been smoothed over for the purposes of RTM now
<ricmm> Mirv: thank you it seems to be moving along now
<cjwatson> not ideally in some ways, but a further landing isn't going to make a difference if it doesn't rearrange the lib*-{mesa,android} bits again
<Mirv> archive seems correct, the branches possibly not - for example there's no rtm packaging branch of Mir itself, only https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/ubuntu
<Mirv> but someone did make the rtm-14.09 branch of qtmir
<cjwatson> they were meant to be in sync and only temporarily diverged due to the arm64 mini-branch
<cjwatson> the mir team were quite clear to me that they did not want to fork
<Mirv> alan_g: so, this is mostly much talk about small divergence, which may not matter at all whenever next Mir release is made and utopic + rtm go back in sync
<alan_g> Mirv: AFAIKthere's no fork for rtm
<Mirv> cjwatson: right, ok, then it's more like a mistake or a temporary solution that they have the qtmir rtm branch in the first place
<cjwatson> there's no *intended* fork for rtm
<cjwatson> the versions are not in sync right now, but I understand that to be temporary
<Mirv> alan_g: thanks, that's probably all that was needed to know.
<alan_g> I can't speack for qtmir
<cjwatson> and that's more a matter of utopic being one branch ahead, than a fork
<cjwatson> I'm talking about mir
<alan_g> Just mir
<cjwatson> I advise all product owners to know how to use rmadison to see the state of their packages
<cjwatson> and the corresponding Launchpad UI
<ricmm> Mirv: could you also push to the -gles trunk?
<ricmm> that one is missing there as well, apparently
<ricmm> Mirv: :D
<Mirv> ricmm: the  lp:~mir-team/qtmir/rtm-14.09-gles-sync ? right, syncing from archives that too
<Mirv> ricmm: done, you probably need to rebase
<ricmm> yup, thanks
<ricmm> jesus im totally fried
<ricmm> 57th times the charm
<ogra_> ricmm, looks like you have a conflict in your silo
 * ogra_ hides behind something 
<Mirv> tvoss: utopic 016
<tvoss> Mirv, awesome, thank you
<Mirv> trainguards: please take over guarding the train :)
<sil2100> Internet \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: in the meantime, while having no connection, I prepared a fix for the issue with m&c where it was succeeding on failure
<ricmm> what the
<ricmm> what now
<ricmm> hate silo 17
<sil2100> ricmm: that usually means something different
<sil2100> ricmm: let's look at the logs
<ricmm> ah shit
<ricmm> need to push qtmir first
<ricmm> then qtmir-gles
 * ogra_ hands ricmm a bottle of valerian 
<sil2100> Right, it seems to be missing qtmir from the silo
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, you weren't here? :) ok
<Mirv> ricmm: you need to build with "ignore missing twin package" the qtmir first, then qtmir-gles so that it finds qtmir's sources
<sil2100> Mirv: I were here for varying periods of time
<sil2100> Mirv: whenever WiFi was working and not ;)
<Mirv> ricmm: or that's what I've understood, I've not build those myself
<sil2100> So I assume some parts of the conversations I missed
<Mirv> sil2100: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/13/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html :)
<Mirv> (updated hourly)
<Mirv> Saviq: ricmm: which one of you is going to land qtmir first to rtm...
<Mirv> re: utopic 010
<Mirv> if that's synced to an rtm silo, then there are two with qtmir
<Mirv> of course qtmir is relatively trivial and fast to rebuild in either case, you just need to co-operate on the landing
<ricmm> Saviq: choose, but choose wisely ;)
<ricmm> are you landing today?
<Saviq> ricmm, yeah, was just about to land... but need to pull an MP and rebuild
<Saviq> ricmm, but not to rtm
<ricmm> go ahead and land then
<ricmm> I still need a few hours of testing
<ricmm> 2-3 maybe
<ogra_> bah, but i want the fix in rtm !
<ricmm> lol
<ricmm> ogra_: you will test it in a few minutes
 * ogra_ is annoyed by the dash constantly restarting and stealing focus
<ricmm> oh that fix
<sil2100> The QML caching fixes are high priority in my opinion
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> sil2100, your opinion only counts if it is onteh list
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> ogra_: is that the bug you saw that everyone thought was 'the dash is crashing'? ;)
<ogra_> (teh new buglist wejust got)
<sil2100> The one from the Fwd?
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, Saviq has it in silo 010
<sil2100> Yay
<ogra_> sil2100, yup, that mmail
<sil2100> Well, so, as always there's a lot of confusion going on
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> sil2100, "Please note that the landing team will reject landings that are not on the list" sounds pretty clear to me though
<sil2100> But anyway, I suppose the list has top-priority bugs, but if something else critical + rtm14 pops up it's still valid for considaration
<sil2100> Yeah, which slightly cotradicts with the contents of the Fwd and what asac mentioned in his other e-mail ;p
<sil2100> Just slightly
<ogra_> sil2100, it says it needs escalation if you want to land it
<ogra_> which i assume means approval by someone in the US ... who are all off today :P
<sil2100> ogra_: remember, non-critical bugs need escalation! There's nothing mentioned about new critical bugs ;)
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> ;p
 * ogra_ marks everything critical
<sil2100> hah, CHEATER
<ogra_> nah, i play by the rules
<ogra_> (your rules :P )
<sil2100> My rules are easily bendable
<sil2100> ...;)
<ogra_> like an iphone ?
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> Anyway, what do you guys say on calling off our evening meeting? I guess we can coordinate anything here on IRC since there's only the crew from morning
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> good idea
<sil2100> I'll continue my quest to patch up the train a little bit
<sil2100> Still waiting for olli_ to be free to get some feedback for some of the formalities
<sil2100> davmor2, brendand, ogra_, elopio: let's skip today's meeting then
<ogra_> yep
<elopio> ack.
<Wellark> Mirv: what do you mean "previous"
<Wellark> was there then in fact a pending merge that was not merged?
<Wellark> so we have to start over again?
<bzoltan1> trainguards: may I get a silo for bout 8-10 hours. I need to push a desktop only fix for the QtC plugin.
<sil2100> bzoltan1: sure, which landing row?
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  ahh.. I forget that one :) 59
<sil2100> bzoltan1: it's a fix landing, right? i.e. no new features, just fixes for i18n?
<sil2100> bzoltan1: asking because of FF ;)
<popey> hmm, my devel-proposed phone (nexus 4) keeps offering me #279, i install, reboot and it still offers me #279
<popey> its currently on #274 and I can't update it
<Mirv> Wellark: no, no, no pending merges, it was just that it needed to land first
 * cjwatson works on his third attempt today at test-building the livefs changes for moving click packages to /custom :-/
<Wellark> Mirv: so, no rebuilds?
<cjwatson> each test upwards of an hour
<popey> no landing meeting?
<Mirv> Wellark: yep, just "FYI" it went now in, next can be your u-s-s silo
<jibel> popey, I had the same problem and couldn't upgrade to 278.
<sil2100> popey: argh! Didn't poke you, see poke of davmor2, brendand etc.
<jibel> popey, from 274
<sil2100> popey: we called it off today since there's no US to hand-over work to
<popey> k
<Wellark> Mirv: argh.. seems satoris did not finish the testing then..
<popey> jibel: what did you do in the end?
<Wellark> jgdx: any luck on your side?
<jibel> popey, upgraded with u-d-f
<popey> ugh
<Mirv> Wellark: ? this is the correct order, rtm-002 is built on top of the rtm-006 that now went in
<popey> jibel: bug filed?
<jibel> popey, I tried to delete/add my U1 account and it didn't change anything
<Mirv> Wellark: but sure, 002 is not marked as tested..
<popey> last update: 1970-01-05 12:53:25
<popey> that looks wonky too
<jibel> popey, no, sorry, I've been side tracked then forgot
<Mirv> Wellark: that said, as US is off I'm not sure it there would be anyone from QA to sign it off either
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  yes, fixing the templates and fixing the click-reviewers-tool part
<brendand> this is true
<ogra_> popey, jibel talk to stgraber ... we had various outages of the build server the last week ... due to out of diskspace issues ... probably there is a bad delta in utopic-proposed somewhere or so
<popey> ok
<Wellark> Mirv: OK. let's leave it for tomorrow then..
<Wellark> I need something to eat anyway
<sil2100> bzoltan1: assigned!
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess elopio might be around just in case :)
<bzoltan1> sil2100: thank you
<Wellark> oh, well.. as it's going to need qa signoff anyway, I might just test by myself
<davmor2> sil2100: you know that now I'm having to look at cats on youtube that you've lost me for the rest of the day, I rely on the meetings for my cat fix ;)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<sil2100> My girlfriend is pushing me hard on buying a cat too, sooner or later I might just join the cat-group
<davmor2> sil2100: do it, do it already, you get more cats you have more speed on the interwebz honest ;)
<sil2100> Still need to check if my landlords find cats acceptable here
<ricmm> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-017-1-build/35/console
<ricmm> sil2100: I'm going to cry
<sil2100> popey: what was that thing you once mentioned that makes the cat less allergy-troublesome?
<sil2100> ricmm: let me look
<ricmm> sil2100: sorry for the mess, today is a bad day
<popey> sil2100: "Allerpet C"
<sil2100> ricmm: no worries, I see silo 17 just hates you for no reason
<sil2100> Let's see how we can hate it back
<sil2100> popey: thanks!
<popey> np
<ricmm> sil2100: I stopped a previous build before accidentally, I'm guessing some files are stale
<ricmm> in the workspace ?
<ricmm> looks like its just being dump to get to a sane state
<sil2100> Ah, ok, that might indeed be the case, CI Train cannot handle abortions when it's working in the middle somewhere
<sil2100> Especially during package build
<sil2100> Let me check that and clean it up then
<sil2100> ricmm: thanks for the info :)
<sil2100> ricmm: usually it's only safe to abort when the source packages are already pushed to the PPA
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_, john-mcaleely: I'm happy with the device tarball :)
<ogra_> then land it already !!!
<sil2100> Yeah, +1 on that
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ^ upload please!
<davmor2> ogra_: I can't :P
<ricmm> sil2100: it was literally a misclick, was trying to get to the build page
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack. will do that now
<ricmm> sil2100: please save my poor package from the depths of trainhell :)
<ogra_> did you get under the train ?
<ogra_> do not stand on the tracks !
<ogra_> ... and mind the gap !!!
<sil2100> ricmm: sure, looking at it now, I actually wonder why it didn't get uploaded to the PPA even ;)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 pushed
<sil2100> john-mcaleely, davmor2: yay, thanks guys!
<ogra_> yippie
<john-mcaleely> indeed, thank you davmor2 sil2100 !
<ogra_> third OTA today ...
<olli_> sil2100, was that me or ogra
<sil2100> ricmm: it might take some minutes, I need to first check what exactly happened
<ricmm> I'd say wipe the workspace :)
<olli_> sil2100, ah, saw the ping in the other channel
<ogra_> he usually says ogra if he means me :)
<sil2100> olli_: hello! I'm waiting for you as well :)
<ogra_> (only my GF calls me oli nowadays :) )
<olli_> does she use tab expansion... that's the question ;)
<lool> trainguards, would someone update status of line 44 as Landed? I believe the custom tarball landed (after looking at system-image json files  :-)
<lool> I'm about to land the mako one though
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> lool: suar
<lool> done
<sil2100> ricmm: fixing it might be easy, just want to know why it happened, since the abort seemed to have happened in a moment that shouldn't break anything in theory
<ricmm> sil2100: alrighty
<ogra_> sil2100, ARGH !!!!!!!!!
<sil2100> ogra_: ?!
<sil2100> What now?!
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$ ./citrain device-upgrade 017 0000 ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-015/ubuntu-rtm/ 14.09/main qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin armhf 1.1.1279.1+14.10.20141013-0ubuntu1 [353 kB]
<ogra_> Get:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-015/ubuntu-rtm/ 14.09/main ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme armhf 1.1.1279.1+14.10.20141013-0ubuntu1 [199 kB]
<ogra_> ...
<sil2100> ?
<ogra_> sil2100, note the "landing-015"
<sil2100> Ahahha
<ogra_> i sepcified 17
<ogra_> *specified
 * ogra_ curses
<ogra_> that was my production device
<ricmm> whats going on today
<sil2100> ogra_: octal my friend ;)
<ricmm> everything is going to hell
<sil2100> Oh crap...
<ogra_> and i definitely didnt mean to re-flash it before final :(
 * ogra_ tries to get back to a sane stae and will manually install 017 
<sil2100> ricmm: yeah, like I can't even understand why your silo is breaking up now even, since the build you aborted - that one even without the abortion behave strangely and didn't upload the source package which it created!
<sil2100> ogra_: I guess we need to modify the citrain tool anyway to be more sane with this, as I'm sure many people had the same problem
<ogra_> are you sure you are not rebuilding silo 15 all the time ?
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> Or worse, who knows if some people didn't test other silos instead of their own!
<sil2100> ogra_: ;p
<ricmm> at this point
<ricmm> everything is possible
<sil2100> We're in the twighlight zone
<ogra_> yeah, i was a bit surprised to get qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin and ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme from ricmm's silo
<ogra_> but at least i can say the packages from silo 015 leave my device still booting :P
 * ogra_ rolls back these two 
<ogra_> sil2100, ARGH ... even worse ... citrain re-enables recommends !
<ogra_> that means people using it for testing might get weird stuff installed they shouldnt get (if the recommended package is in the same silo)
<ricmm> sil2100: boom
<ricmm> ^ :D
<ogra_> oh
<sil2100> ricmm: yeah, wanted to get some debug info, but that's useless ;)
<ogra_> and exception Exception
<ogra_> :)
 * sil2100 puts on his gogles and dives in
<ogra_> is that like double negation ?
<ogra_> two no make a yes :)
<ricmm> I: unmounting /var/cache/pbuilder/ccache filesyste2014-10-13 16:41:38,380 INFO Check that the newly created source package has relevant diff
<ricmm> 2014-10-13 16:41:38,640 ERROR Uncaught exception: Exception: dpkg-source command returned an error.
<ogra_> oookay ... rebooting with 017 installed
<ricmm> mmm
<ricmm> Creating source with bzr bd -S -- -kB879A3E9 -d -v0.4.3+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1 dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -v0.4.3+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1 -S
<ricmm> sil2100: that doesnt look right &
<ogra_> still boots ... thats good for a start
<sergiusens> sil2100: Mirv can I get a silo for line 60? in the list of bugs to be fixed by Wednesday
<ogra_> ricmm, confirmed fixed, i see all scopes again ... nothing cut off
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^
<sil2100> ogra_: excellent
<sil2100> sergiusens: sure
<ricmm> ogra_: awesome
<ricmm> ogra_: can you play with it, like mess up with source files for apps and so on
<ricmm> and like maybe downgrade packages of address-book-app and messaging-app
<ricmm> through far away versions
<sil2100> sergiusens: just in case, can you write the bug number there as well?
<ricmm> sil2100: fingers crossed
<sergiusens> sil2100: it's linked in the MP as should be
<sergiusens> but ok
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, the nvm! Since I know the bug number, just want it to be visible to the QA guys just-in-case
<ogra_> ricmm, "mess up with source files" ?
<sil2100> GEH
<sil2100> OK, but this might give me some ideas
<ogra_> another exception exception
<ogra_> it is like the bot is stuttering :)
<sergiusens> sil2100: since I put in it doesn't need QA signoff as it's a 3 line fix to be reboust agains network errors, I bet they'll look into the mp ;-)
<ricmm> sil2100: seems to be taking a different path than usual
<ricmm> as it usually just picks the tarball from the silo
<davmor2> oh god no who has been giving sli2100 ideas
<ogra_> ricmm, i cant find any issues trying out random apps etc
<davmor2> sil2100: even
<ogra_> ricmm, i'd say lets hand it to QA and see if they can
<ricmm> they wont find issues, im more interested in finding issues in upgrade paths
<ricmm> how can we simulate some of these
<ogra_> we cant really without having an image
<ricmm> I could put my phne in image 96 + my debs and do a manual update of unity8/dash which is what caused the scopes issue
<ricmm> thats the most similar thing
<ogra_> right
<ricmm> I'll do that
<ogra_> but that doesnt really give you all the context anOTA would give you ...
<ogra_> perhaps enough though
<ricmm> well the issue is about packages themselves only updating the changed files
<ricmm> that happens be it OTA or pure apt install
<ogra_> right
<ricmm> ok I'll wipe this beast
<ricmm> sil2100: lets do a full manual wipe of the workspace
<sil2100> ricmm: wait, since it's strange - I already did a partial wipe of the workspace and it didn't help, the strangest thing is that it's actually taking the tarball from the silo, using it but then doesn't want to recognize it as needed
<ogra_> cjwatson, does an ubuntu-touch image build lately trigger an ubuntu-coure system image build ? somehow the failure mails i get seem to always match the touch build times (might indeed be coincidence but it somehow feels like)
<sil2100> dpkg-buildpackage: source-only, diff-only upload (original source NOT included) <- I wonder
<ricmm> seeing something interesting here
<ricmm> sil2100: the version prior to mine, the one we had to manually commit
<ricmm> so the 0.8.0 version
<ricmm> has qtmir-gles (0.4.3+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1) 14.09; urgency=medium
<ricmm> instead of utopic
<ricmm> would that hurt?
<sil2100> hm!
<ogra_> not in the 14.09 archive
<ricmm> yea but then qtmir-gles (0.4.3+14.10.20141013-0ubuntu1) utopic; urgency=medium
<ricmm> which is mine
<ogra_> (which is what your PPA should build against for rtm)
<ricmm> the 07 from qtmir base is not 14.09, that one says ubuntu
<ricmm> err, utopic
<ogra_> well, that shouldnt matter i think, but the different versions will surely do
<ricmm> I'll make it 14.09 and see
<ricmm> hitting it
<ogra_> i guess it is rather 20141007 vs 20141013
<ogra_> since these are different upstream versions
<ricmm> the ppa's version of qtmir is 20141013
<ogra_> for both ?
<sil2100> ricmm: ok, let's try this... let's try changing in the M&R the qtmir-gles (0.4.3+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1) 14.09 to utopic maybe?
<sil2100> Since in theory it all should work, but you might be right here
<ricmm> well I actually made the top version 14.09
<ricmm> didnt work
<ricmm> maybe I should try making them both utopic
<ogra_> no, that wont have any impact
<ricmm> lol
<sil2100> Because dpkg-genchanges acts as if it was not treating the new version as differing from the previous one
<ogra_> not at that level
<sil2100> dpkg-genchanges will not include the source code trball in the upload in the default mode only when the upstream version number in the changelog does not differ from the previous entry
<ricmm> so what do I do
<ricmm> utopic it all?
<sil2100> ricmm: yeah, change the semi-last to utopic and let's see how it goes
<sil2100> Maybe that's some weird case here
<sil2100> i.e. 0.4.3+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> I want to see what it'll say to that, if it will be the same bullshit from dpkg-genchanges
<ogra_> wont the PPA barf that it already has a newer version ?
<sil2100> ogra_: the PPA has no version right now
<sil2100> It didn't upload anything
<ogra_> it built 20141013 once
<ogra_> or not ?
<sil2100> ogra_: no, only the source package
<ricmm> no
<sil2100> But no upload has been made since CI Train didn't see an .orig tarball
<ricmm> pushedededededing it
<sil2100> So it built it but didn't upload shit
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> boing
<sil2100> Still not sure if this will help though, but anyway the cause of all troubles here is that it's not acknowleding the orig tarball
<sil2100> (I suppose)
 * sil2100 spies on the stupid build job
<sil2100> Ah, wait
<sil2100> ricmm: one moment
<sil2100> It failed, but let me try again in a moment
<ricmm> D:
<ricmm> I'm about to just push a 13.1 base qtmir
<ricmm> and upgrade this :)
<ricmm> hmm
<ogra_> that was what i would have suggested next :)
<ricmm> ogra_: upgrading just unity8 did nothing
<ricmm> to break the scopes from 96 to latest available
<ogra_> 96 should be broken as i understood
<ogra_> (without any changes)
<ricmm> it should always work without any changes if coming from a clean cache
<ricmm> the isue is when updating when you have a dirty cache from an older version
<ricmm> and the change is extensive
<sil2100> ricmm: ah ha!
<ogra_> oh, roght
<sil2100> ricmm: I think I've got it
<ogra_> *right even
<sil2100> CRAP
<ricmm> :D
<sil2100> Ok, now to think how to fix this
<ricmm> rm -rf /
<cjwatson> ogra_: no
<ogra_> k, thanks
<sil2100> AH
<ogra_> kind of felt suspicious :)
<sil2100> No!
<sil2100> ricmm: eeek~!
<sil2100> ricmm: ok, the fix is easy... change utopic to UNRELEASED in the last entry ._.
<sil2100> ricmm: in the top-most one...
<cjwatson> ogra_: they're just iterating a lot
<ogra_> yeah
 * sil2100 feels stupid for not seeing that 
<sil2100> ricmm: so, because the last entry was released, what CI Train did it added a NEW changelog auto-generated entry with the same version number
<cjwatson> ricmm: for the record, the only thing that should care about 14.09 vs. utopic in the changelog header is dpkg-genchanges filling in the Distribution field in .changes, which controls where Launchpad puts it in response to a direct upload to an archive
<ogra_> lovely
<cjwatson> (I see that sil2100 has found the problem, but it's worth understanding the model too)
<sil2100> ricmm: so that's where dpkg-genchanges was going crazy
<ricmm> alrighty
<ricmm> thanks for finding it
<ricmm> but lets wait for it to actually build ;)
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, we though so too, just because something really crazy was happening I wanted to make sure it's not some crazy border case
<sil2100> ricmm: 13.1 you mean? :)
<ricmm> woo
<ricmm> :D
<sil2100> Phew, what a day!
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm ... seeing your mail ...
<sil2100> ogra_: what's up?
<ogra_> sil2100, do we leave utopic open as general playground ? (you dont mention how we treat utpoic silos)
<ogra_> (and i could imagine community people wanting to play with certain fixes in there for tehir app development etc )
<ogra_> i.e. i just saw a discussion about new evolution-data-server in #ubuntu-app-devel for example
<sil2100> I think we all need to focus on the critical bugs - we could gate some landings for utopic, but I'm afraid that we might forget about syncing them to ubuntu-rtm if those pile up, and it might start causing trouble when some critical only fixes need landing
<sil2100> Since most upstreams land first in utopic, then we would have to forcefully pull in those non-critical changes to ubuntu-rtm as well
<sil2100> Risking additional regression potentials
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> :<
<ogra_> (i would see that in the landers responsibility to make sure the right cherry picks go in)
<ogra_> sil2100, my fear is simply that people will take utopic silos and let them sit to shelve their non critical fixes
<ogra_> (and that we end up without free utopic silos)
<sil2100> ogra_: we simply won't assign those if fixes aren't critical
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> ogra_: since as I mentioned, most upstreams first land in utopic anyway
<sil2100> So the gating is in overall for the whole thing
<ogra_> popey, hmm, so ... damn ... i guess i need a critical+rtm14 bug for your seed change :(
<davmor2> Wellark: spreadsheet line 29 as above only above is a completely different package any chance of adding some details please
<ogra_> davmor2, there are 28 other lines above ... just pick one
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> well, perhaps not 1-3
<davmor2> ogra_: I was wondering if it was all the tests for all the silos above man that would be a lot of testing ;)
<ogra_> well, it is like a lottery
<ogra_> just pick one ... if that doesnt pass line 29 failed :)
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<slangasek> ogra_: "not landed"?
<ogra_> slangasek, sorry, context ?
<slangasek> ogra_: you highlighted me saying I didn't do something
<ogra_> hmm, cant remember
<slangasek> ok, then I will probably not do it again next time either ;)
<ogra_> slangasek, ah, found it
<ogra_> slangasek, you rolled back a landing because i was not QAed
<ogra_> slangasek, but apart from the changelog there was no note about that anywhere (spreadsheet said "landed")
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> I did not know I was expected to do that, no
<ogra_> i'm not even sure we have any such state ... i was just mentioning that you hadnt noted it anywhere else
<ogra_> and people were looking at the spreadsheet and wondering :)
<ogra_> we might need such a switch somewhere
<ogra_> as i said on the WE ... i think we sould have some planning meeting about easier and better rollback mechanisms at the sprint
<ogra_> (for silos as well asfor images)
 * slangasek nods
 * ogra_ wonders why he doesnt get any notification for 103
<ogra_> oh, wow
<ogra_> because NM is totally lying at me about being on wlan
<davmor2> ogra_: I blame that oliver bloke, bound to be his fault ;)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah, i need to make sure to not put my finger on the antenna
<fginther> cjwatson, mvo, builds for https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/lp1379657-user-hook/+merge/238025 are now passing
<cjwatson> fginther: thanks
<fginther> cjwatson, np
<cjwatson> ogra_,sil2100,robru,Mirv: I'm ready to start landing https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/split-custom-tarball/+merge/237905 .  Any objection if I aim to get steps 1 and 2 done for utopic tonight, while the US is mostly not trying to do anything significant?
<sil2100> cjwatson: looking
<cjwatson> The rootfs and custom tarball from my most recent test build look largely OK; I corrected two mistakes
<cjwatson> Though I haven't actually tried on a device
<cjwatson> If anything goes wrong we can back out livecd-rootfs straightforwardly enough and I can try harder in a PPA
<cjwatson> But I've been at this most of the day and the test cycle is over an hour, so I didn't want to hang about too long
<cjwatson> Step 3 may not actually be a thing since at least some of the product owners just want the apps in question removed entirely
<cjwatson> And I guess the other question is would the world light up red if the ten apps in question disappeared from 14.09?  Because I understand that to be the plan
<cjwatson> Oh, maybe we're installing some of them.  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/split-custom-tarball/+merge/237905/comments/583719 suggests we'll still be installing amazon, ebay, gmail, reminders, twitter, and facebook
<cjwatson> So step 3 will be a thing to make sure those are there
<cjwatson> sil2100: any thoughts?
<rsalveti> sil2100: cjwatson: quick question, do I need to change something in my dput conf in order to be able to push a package into a RTM silo?
<cjwatson> rsalveti: make sure you have dput from trusty-updates or utopic
<cjwatson> (or dput-ng, whichever)
<cjwatson> rsalveti: then dput ppa:~OWNER/ubuntu-rtm/NAME
<rsalveti> cjwatson: oh, great, thanks!
<cjwatson> sorry without the ~
<cjwatson> dput ppa:OWNER/ubuntu-rtm/NAME
<cjwatson> rsalveti: you'd only have to change anything in your own configuration if you'd already redefined ppa
<rsalveti> right, it's still the default, so it should be fine
<Wellark> davmor2: I don' remember which one that was
<Wellark> there use to be the utopic line above it
<Wellark> davmor2: will check the changelog..
<Wellark> davmor2: ok. added some info
<rsalveti> cjwatson: worked fine, thanks!
<jgdx> Wellark, first thing in the morning. Sorry for late reply.
<Wellark> jgdx: np
<sergiusens> ogra_: do all our packages have a FFe?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we have for some
<rsalveti> yay, wizard crashed when creating the network connection =\
<rsalveti> would need to find the bug though
<rsalveti> argh, unity8 crashing when an alarm is triggered
<cjwatson> landing livecd-rootfs 2.255 in utopic with https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/split-custom-tarball/+merge/237905; if this goes wrong the plan is to revert to 2.254
<sergiusens> trainguards can I get a reconfig for line 12?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: done
<sergiusens> thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-10-14
<cjwatson> alex-abreu,Mirv: I don't quite understand how the publish job for silo ubuntu/landing-009 succeeded without force options, because it reverts an important packaging fix that had been uploaded directly to the archive (http://paste.ubuntu.com/8555860/); given who was doing the work it's quite possible that this would break click chroots or some kind of cross-building, although I haven't actually checked.  Please could you find out what ...
<cjwatson> ... went wrong here?
<cjwatson> alex-abreu,Mirv: so I hate to do this but I've rejected the silo publication from the utopic queue - please republish once this is fixed
<cjwatson> (I think the actual lander is dbarth but he has a habit of quitting irc)
<cjwatson> Guess I'm not landing livecd-rootfs tonight; it's stuck in the unapproved queue.  If it gets accepted and causes an image build problem before I'm around to look after it (the most likely problems would be unexpectedly missing default apps or failures to launch default apps) then feel free to revert the diff from 2.254 to 2.255 and upload the result as 2.256.
 * cjwatson → bed
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 281 building (started: 20141014 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 104 building (started: 20141014 03:10) ===
<slangasek> so with regards to cjwatson's livecd-rootfs above, I've reviewed it in the unapproved queue and accepted it.  As soon as it's available I'll kick off an image build and verify the results against the mako utopic-proposed channel.
<Mirv> morning
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 281 DONE (finished: 20141014 04:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/281.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 282 building (started: 20141014 04:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 104 DONE (finished: 20141014 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/104.changes ===
<Mirv> FYI I've created rtm-14.09 series+branch also for platform-api
<slangasek> um... ok, so /maybe/ I'll test this new image; my phone is on the devel channel and is not listening on adb
<slangasek> ogra_: am I supposed to have done something to keep adb support enabled on upgrade?  I've set a pin lock now and rebooted; my mako on the devel channel is still not listening on adb and I don't find anything in settings about enabling it
<slangasek> and if adb doesn't work, ubuntu-device-flash doesn't want to flash it either without a --bootstrap
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 282 DONE (finished: 20141014 06:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/282.changes ===
<Mirv> slangasek: have you originally flashed with --developer-mode --password=0000 ? I've no direct knowledge but ogra won't be here for an hour maybe still
<slangasek> Mirv: no, I originally flashed long before developer mode existed; I would have expected adb to continue to work after upgrade
<Mirv> and I'm myself on rtm .. there's nowadays however Developer Mode setting also under About Phone in system settings, even though I haven't needed to use that
<slangasek> I've since reflashed, using --developer-mode but not using --password=0000 because that shouldn't be required - I set a pin interactively post-install
<Mirv> slangasek: ok, so you've reflashed with --developer-mode, I think it's about the same I originally had (I've --bootstrap:d since) and I did get it working. but check the system settings developer mode.
<slangasek> Mirv: I don't see a "developer mode" option anywhere in system settings
<slangasek> even after switching to devel
<slangasek> sorry, I mean to devel-proposed
<Mirv> slangasek: under About Device (or whatever it's in English)? the bottom most submenu, under Software Licenses
<Mirv> unless of course that menu is also somehow hidden by default
<slangasek> cjwatson: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/mako/ updated with a build with the new livecd-rootfs; I have no problem getting to the apps, but OTOH the channel shows that it's using the old custom image instead of the newly-generated one, and the latter is not published at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20141014.1/ - I guess that confirms that the livecd-rootfs change hasn't broken the rootfs at
<slangasek> ... least, and now we still need to land the ubuntu-cdimage and system-image changes?
<slangasek> Mirv: aha, thanks - yes, found it now
<slangasek> Mirv: I expected it under security, not 'about device' :/
<Mirv> slangasek: ok, great! I think that placement is copying it from certain popular Linuxish OS...
<slangasek> cjwatson: hmm nope, I see that the ubuntu-cdimage checkout is up-to-date with support for custom.tar.gz, so I don't know what's happening there
<slangasek> cjwatson: turning into a pumpkin now, sorry; I'll leave it for you to look at in your morning, but fwiw the build log is here and definitely shows livecd-rootfs 2.255: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch/+build/8993
<slangasek> also, from the log:
<slangasek> 2014-10-14 04:59:35 URL:https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187280964/livecd.ubuntu-touch.custom.tar.gz [5024776/5024776] -> "/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu-touch/utopic/daily-preinstalled/live/armhf.custom.tar.gz" [1]
<Mirv> morning Saviq :)
<Mirv> Saviq: note the one branch having wrong target in the rtm silo
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, I don't think we should sync silo 10, is why I prepared separate MPs, will fix the incorrect MP
<Mirv> Saviq: exactly
<Saviq> Mirv, I did *not* set the silo to be ready for a reason ;)
<Mirv> (oh, there's a sync:10, removed)
<Saviq> Mirv, sorry, back, ^W with wrong focus...
<Mirv> Saviq: I thought something like that
<Mirv> I guess I need to hide my side bookmark panel so that the spreadsheet fits on my fullhd..
<Mirv> Saviq: let's just remove the comments, it's not ready and that's all :)
<Saviq> Mirv, k
<brendand> ogra_, do you have the bug number for the qml caching bug?
<sil2100> brendand: which of the bugd?
<sil2100> *bugs
<brendand> sil2100, the one rickspencer3 filed
<brendand> sil2100, is there more than one?
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1380120
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380120 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "Manage Scopes -> All Is Unusable" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> sil2100, hey, any news about sync that content-hub update to rtm serie?
<seb128> sil2100, ?
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Just need to confirm one thing
<Mirv> tvoss: "ERROR https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/trust-store/only-adjust-text-domain-if-i18n-is-actually-called is not a valid merge proposal"
<Mirv> tvoss: btw notification center + Time & Date indicators also have broken i18n now, they used to work earlier
<Mirv> tvoss: I wonder if that would fix also them?
<Mirv> tvoss: fixed the url, trying assigning agian
<Wellark> trainguards: help! https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-002-1-build/53/console
<Wellark> that's with "force rebuild" and "ignore step"
<Wellark> don't know what the error means
<sil2100> Wellark: ah, ok, this is a well known issue
<sil2100> No worries about this
<Wellark> sil2100: ok. thanks!
<seb128> Mirv, wdym, datetime is translated here
<sil2100> Wellark: so, just wait for the new version of the source package to publish and re-run with watch-only
<Mirv> seb128: ahum. it seems it's only "Time & Date" which is not translated. is it translated for you? maybe it's a matter of language packs then only (everything is 100% translated in LP)
<Wellark> sil2100: watch only?
<Wellark> never used that before
<Wellark> I think we need a rebuild on that silo
<Wellark> as satoris was trying to test it and it seems that the archive has a never version
<Mirv> then it's probably just the location that's really broken
<sil2100> Wellark: let me do that - you tick the watch-only flag in the build job, this forces CI Train to not upload anything bug simply re-look at the PPA contents
 * sil2100 will look into this error today finally
<sil2100> Wellark: it's running correctly now
<tvoss> Mirv, I'm pretty sure only the location indicator is affected by the trust-store
<tvoss> seb128, ^
<tvoss> Mirv, did you fix the MP link in the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> It's a really whacky race condition
<seb128> tvoss, Mirv, right, the other ones are translated
<seb128> tvoss, Mirv: the issue with notifications and datetime is that design changed the title and that strings changed, we need a new langpack export
<brendand> pete-woods, i think click scope is not saving the install progress when navigating around?
<tvoss> seb128, ack
<Saviq> trainguards, row 42 can be removed... leftover of some kind
<Mirv> tvoss: yes, fixed the link and assigned a silo
<brendand> pete-woods, in the current build, not with any silo
<tvoss> Mirv, thanks
<tvoss> Mirv, dpm is working to get it scheduled for this week
<Mirv> seb128: right, those are better.
<pete-woods> brendand: okay. I can have a look. but we'll need one of its devs to get it fixed (probably dobey?)
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks, removed
<brendand> pete-woods, ok just see if you can confirm it for me
<brendand> pete-woods, just install a big app like dekko or sleepy time and go back then back to the applications preview
<brendand> pete-woods, the button says install again but it is actually still installing (if you wait long enough it will show up as installed)
<brendand> pete-woods, this used to work i'm pretty sure. not sure when it regressed
<Saviq> Mirv, Icanhassilo for row 52 then? it's not the complete MP list, but I want to start testing early
<Saviq> ohnoes, qtmir conflicting :|
<Saviq> ricmm, you gonna land rtm silo 17 today?
<davmor2> Wellark: thanks dude
<tvoss> Mirv, can I get silo 5 reassigned? I would like to add another critical bug as no one from qa has looked at the silo, yet
<Wellark> davmor2: on what? :)
<Mirv> Saviq: you has rtm-006, but indeed you still need to figure out the final landing order and schedule with ricmm.
<ogra_> slangasek, still around ?
<Saviq> ricmm, btw, we usually re-use the sync branch, so you could've used lp:~mir-team/qtmir/rtm-14.09-gles-sync for the sync
<Wellark> davmor2: I know I'm awesome in any way, but still.. ;)
<ogra_> (need any help ?)
<Wellark> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1380736
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380736 in Network Menu "Unlocking sim while dash is not loaded leads to a system lockup" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Wellark> Saviq: we need more info from davmor2
<Wellark> but sounds pretty bad :)
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, I'm not ready yet, think ricmm will land first
<Wellark> Saviq, davmor2: let's take this tu #ubuntu-unity
<Mirv> tvoss: another "build" should probably sync the latest from utopic again?
<Mirv> if you mean rtm-005
<tvoss> Mirv, tried, but build failed
<tvoss> Mirv, see build console :)
<Mirv> tvoss: ok, looking
<tvoss> Mirv, thanks
<Wellark> davmor2: or was that a sarcastic "thanks" ?
<pete-woods> brendand: just checked on my N4 with today's image. and it works as you describe it should for me
<brendand> sil2100, i think davmor2 is smoking stuff this week :)
<davmor2> Wellark: no thanks for the info on the landers spreadsheet means I can test silo003 now :)
<brendand> sil2100, ahhh while the dash is not loaded
<brendand> davmor2, what do you mean by that?
<Wellark> davmor2: hey, what ever you are smoking, I will have the same
<sil2100> brendand: tell me something I don't know!
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> tvoss: it seems intact now with the 1013 package and watch_only build successful.
<tvoss> Mirv, ah, thank you
<Mirv> tvoss: so it only needed another watch_only build to recover (even though I also reconfigured it)
<tvoss> Mirv, ack, so it is building now?
<tvoss> Mirv, there are changes in utopic that are certainly not in this silo
<davmor2> brendand: while the dash is still loading up the icons on the apps scope and quite possibly the other scopes
<davmor2> brendand: on the first time you start the phone the apps scope is just grey
<Mirv> tvoss: it synced already, not sure if PPA metadata is updated yet or in 10 mins or so
<tvoss> Mirv, so it just takes the binary package from utopic?
<brendand> davmor2, ok i'll try that now
<Mirv> tvoss: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-005/+packages -  location-service - 2.1+14.10.20141013-0ubuntu1 , same as http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service
<Mirv> tvoss: yes, that's the default nowadays, binary sync. source rebuilds need to be arranged separately.
<tvoss> Mirv, ah okay
<brendand> davmor2, might need to catch it at exactly the right time
<ricmm> Saviq: did you land yours?
<brendand> pete-woods, looks like the silo actually partially fixes the issue
<Saviq> ricmm, no no, not ready yet
<ricmm> but I see one that says landed
<Saviq> ricmm, rtm?
<Saviq> ricmm, we're only talking rtm here
<ricmm> ok
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-006 this one's mine
<ricmm> ok
<tvoss> Mirv, could you confirm that the sync for rtm 5 is done?
<Wellark> davmor2: so for silo rtm 003 it's really enough just to do a glorified "smoketest"
<Wellark> the changes are just general crash protection (can't be reliably repro, we just see the errors.u.c reports go down) and supressing useless log messages
<Wellark> to get the disk I/O down
<sil2100> seb128: ok, got some confirmation now, will prepare a sync silo for you in a moment
<sil2100> seb128: just one question - do we have a bug for these translation issues that got fixed?
<sil2100> seb128: the product team would love one to keep track of it
<davmor2> Wellark: yeap I'd already run that.  There is the one issue that my colleague brendand pointed out, which is that if you knock flight mode on, let everything turn off and then off flight mode again the indicators go a little haywire
<seb128> sil2100, shrug, you already asked that and I already replied
<Wellark> davmor2: you mean the indicator switches from i-network to i-bluetooth?
<davmor2> Wellark: yeap
<Wellark> davmor2: that's a "feature" :)
<seb128> sil2100, but no, I just noticed that content-hub was still not translated my device and scratched that itch by fixing the issue
<brendand> Wellark, yeah yeah
<Wellark> davmor2: should be fixed when the new indicator menu lands
<Wellark> Saviq: did it land yet?
<davmor2> Wellark: but if you drag down on sound and then slide across you get network again
<Wellark> davmor2: but Saviq :)
<Saviq> Wellark, no
<Wellark> *bug
<sil2100> seb128: indeed I did, uh, but maybe you could fill in one in overall for the guys to have it on their formal lists?
<Wellark> I have no control over the unity8 indicator menu :)
<seb128> sil2100, shrug, like we have nothing better to do that create paperwork for bugs already fixed?
<seb128> sil2100, but sure, I can do that
<Wellark> davmor2, brendand: actually the situation should fix itself on the current indicator menu as well as soon as tvoss gets the default timeout fix to dbus-cpp landed
<Wellark> tvoss: any ETA?
<sil2100> seb128: just passing information from higher-ups, so to say
<seb128> who is higher-ups?
<tvoss> Wellark, asap
<seb128> and why don't they talk to us directly?
<tvoss> Wellark, will request silo in a few
<Wellark> brendand, davmor2: what tvoss said -^
<Mirv> tvoss: confirmed by adding the PPA to mako and checking that it offers 20141013 packages
<tvoss> Mirv, thanks
<brendand> tvoss, silo 5 will get looked at this morning
<brendand> tvoss, yesterday was a bit hectic due to landing rule changes and we were a hand short
<brendand> tvoss, sorry about that
<tvoss> brendand, sure
<brendand> tvoss, i should have pinged you
<tvoss> brendand, I guess we all are working as hard as we can
<ogra_> tvoss, you mean you are not slacking like the rest of us ?
<Wellark> tvoss: speak for your self, man! I'm slacking as hell!
<Wellark> :Å
<Wellark> ogra_: I think this is now a good time to test how we can revert our landing process to manual if ci train goes totally offline, right?
<brendand> tvoss, if you ever need to ask about a silo do ping me
<Wellark> let's make the fire drill as realistic as possible. ;)
<Wellark> ogra_: btw, thanks for your comment on the email thread where the landing process got limited.
<Wellark> I would have +1 it, but I have to keep low profile
<popey> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1349975
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1349975 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "OAuth based plug-ins appear to crash under poor network connectivity" [High,Triaged]
<ricmm> Saviq: so do I need to bump my qtmir branches ?
<Saviq> ricmm, no, nothing in rtm changed
<Saviq> ricmm, I landed to utopic, but we're not syncing, I've a rtm-targeted silo coming up, but you're first
<dpm> thanks popey for the heads up. How are we doing for the evernote plugin package removal?
<ricmm> Saviq: ok
<ricmm> Saviq: in that case, do you want to give 17 a spin? you are a good testing candidate
<ricmm> because you know the scopes bug
<ricmm> you might be able to upgrade/downgrade several unity versions/big changesets
<ricmm> and see if the cache behaves consistently
<popey> dpm: ogra_ just told me I need a bug filed for it, which I'll do after the call.
<popey> dpm: apparently the process changed and we can't land that seed change without it
<dpm> popey, ok, could you see if you can get that sorted today?
<popey> I will file the bug but I cant make the seed change, ogra_ does that
<ogra_> dpm, i'm ready to upload at any time ... but we now need paperwork
<popey> as I said, will do after the call.
<popey> (on hangout)
<ogra_> (only critical rtm14 bugs now )
<Saviq> ricmm, hmm the only way I knew how to reproduce the issue was to downgrade to 96 and OTA, bug should be gone now if I OTA + silo 17 right?
<ricmm> yes
<sil2100> psivaa: hey! Once you're back, could you skip the reminders-app tests for krillin ubuntu-rtm?
<Saviq> ricmm, kk
<ricmm> but it would only be gone because the files dont have certain required information
<ricmm> the real test is to try and make it happen *with* the silo on
<ricmm> but I dont know how to do that
<ricmm> as the OTA would wipe it
<ricmm> however the silo now guarantees that if any source file that is cached has changed, it will wipe and recompile the whole app
<ricmm> instead of just the single file as it did before
<popey> ogra_: where do I file a bug? going to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds shows not configured?
<ricmm> which was the cause of issues because sometimes things like a loader would actually require a recompile of both the parent and child sources, and that wasnt happening
<ogra_> popey, ubuntu-touch-meta
<cjwatson> slangasek: ok, will see if I can figure out what's up there
<popey> ogra_: ta
<Saviq> Mirv, can you reconfigure rtm silo 6 for me please, added indicator-sound
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<popey> dpm: ogra_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1380946
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380946 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Remove account-plugin-evernote from phone image" [Critical,In progress]
<popey> ogra_: do i need to poke someone to get that "approved"?
<ogra_> popey, pat or olli usually ... but i think sil2100 has that power too
<popey> ok. ta
<popey> will mail.
<dpm> thanks popey, ogra, I've added some more context to the bug description
<ricmm> ogra_: is that a no :(
<ogra_> ricmm, still in meeting ... gimme a min
<seb128> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bug/1380957
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380957 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Translations are not used" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> sil2100, I marked it as fix released since the fix is in utopic
<Mirv> brendand: for example here's manually diffed indicator-sound (silo rtm-012) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8557993/ which actually does match the first of the diff:s LP is offering (that's just often not the case)
<Mirv> brendand: and here's how I do it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8558016/
<brendand> Mirv, all that accounts service code i don't know what it's for so i want to ask tedg
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> sil2100, yw!
<sil2100> seb128: anyway, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-019 should have the conten-hub binary soon
<seb128> sil2100, \o/
<sil2100> seb128: we need the standard thing - just making sure if it's not breaking anything and after installation content-hub still works ;) After that's done, it gets in without sign-off
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, I'm going to get the deb/test that now
<Saviq> asac, you could test rtm silo 17 for bug #1380120
<ubot5> bug 1380120 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "Manage Scopes -> All Is Unusable" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380120
<Saviq> asac, I'm just about to, as well
<cjwatson> dbarth: I don't know if anyone passed on my comments on silo ubuntu/landing-009 last night ...
<cjwatson> 01:04 <cjwatson> alex-abreu,Mirv: I don't quite understand how the publish job for silo ubuntu/landing-009 succeeded without force options, because it reverts an important packaging fix that had been uploaded directly to the archive
<cjwatson>                  (http://paste.ubuntu.com/8555860/); given who was doing the work it's quite possible that this would break click chroots or some kind of cross-building, although I haven't actually checked.  Please could you find out what ...
<cjwatson> 01:04 <cjwatson> ... went wrong here?
<asac> Saviq: just install the silo and it should go away?
<cjwatson> 01:05 <cjwatson> alex-abreu,Mirv: so I hate to do this but I've rejected the silo publication from the utopic queue - please republish once this is fixed
<Saviq> asac, yes
<Saviq> asac, reboot, of course
<asac> Saviq: ok let me try if citrain cli works even though i am testing another silo for tvoss right now
<asac> Saviq: 17 rtm?
 * asac goes ahead
<Saviq> asac, yup
<asac> ok its installing i think
<asac> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8558047/
<asac> its rebooting now
 * asac loves citrain cli tool
<asac> if it only could clean up properly too then it would be killer
<dbarth> hi
<Saviq> asac, when we get images out of CI airline, we'll be able to do that, and with an app on the phone no less
<dbarth> i have a new silo request, but would like to know who to get a greenlight from?
<asac> right
<ogra_> asac, file a wishlist bug ;)
<asac> Saviq: 17 fixed it
<asac> cool
<Saviq> ricmm, ↑
<Mirv> (probably not my queuebot spamming is what's being pointed out)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> definitely not :)
<Mirv> 5.3.2, today!
<brendand> davmor2, i'm really not catching that bug
<ogra_> 5.4 tomorrow ?
<brendand> davmor2, i definitely did it before the dash even started loading
<brendand> davmor2, maybe i wasn't fast enough again
<Saviq> ricmm, same here, 17 fixes stuff
<brendand> davmor2, maybe you need to slow down :)
<ogra_> yep, here too
<ogra_> ricmm, set it to testing done ...
<tvoss> ricmm, +1 from my side too
<seb128> sil2100, tested content-hub on the current rtm, I installed the debs, rebooted, imported some images to use on the greeter, everything works fine including translations
<cjwatson> any problem with me running a new utopic build about now?  I've fixed the cdimage bug that meant the livecd-rootfs landing last night didn't have the effect of publishing a custom tarball
<cjwatson> on the plus side that means we're landing this set of changes even more finely-grained than I'd planned, so really easy to revert :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, i dont think we care much about utopic beyond the point that what comes out of a build should still boot :)
<ogra_> so go ahead i'd say
<cjwatson> right, this is due to go into 14.09 but utopic will be a good dry-run of the landing
<ogra_> wow ... i just found oout that we dont have bzr in rtm
<cjwatson> nothing needed it I guess
<ogra_> funnily we have things like ppa-purge though
<sil2100> seb128: ok, then let's publish
<cjwatson> phablet-tools → phablet-tools-citrain → ppa-purge
<seb128> sil2100, thanks!
<ogra_> (which is uninstallable because it has a silly hard dep on aptitude (which should be an "or" dependency really))
<sil2100> seb128: on which image number and device did you test? Just to keep track of that
<ricmm> ogra_: set
<ogra_> yay
<cjwatson> ogra_: it is?  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/14.09_uninst.txt doesn't list it
<seb128> sil2100, krillin 104
<ogra_> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8558167/
<cjwatson> ogra_: and chdist is quite happy to install it on 14.09
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> oh
<cjwatson> there may be something wrong on your device or something but it is just fine in the archive
<ogra_> citrain wiped the default .list files
<ogra_> silly ...
<cjwatson> when you get a "but it is not installable" error from apt-get, the standard debugging approach is to add that package to the command line and iterate until you get a real error
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, i still dont see why ppa-purge needs a hard dep on aptitude
<ogra_> it obviously works with apt ...
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 283 building (started: 20141014 09:50) ===
<tvoss> dpm, seb128 I would appreciate testing on silo 8
<Mirv> cjwatson: that looks like a citrain failure that it somehow did not notice the existing change in archives similar to what it has done before
<Mirv> sil2100: ^
<Mirv> sil2100: publish job https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-2-publish/32/console without force parameters allowed this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8555860/ to happen
<cjwatson> Mirv: yeah, that was what I thought
<dbarth> sil2100: hi; can you advice on my question above? ^^ ie where to get signoff for bug fixes i am submitting in my silo request
<Mirv> dbarth: so you will need to rebuild silo line 32 (silo rtm-009) with the archive changes included, brendand+davmor2 don't start to test it, and then resync it to utopic-009 (same number, yes...)
<dbarth> Mirv: that's for the existing silo ok; what's the archive changes?
<cjwatson> dbarth: I pasted them to you above
<Mirv> dbarth: cjwatson: I've just the archive changes to lp:unity-webapps-qml, so you can just rebuild
<dbarth> Mirv: and 2nd question about my new request on line 65?
<Mirv> dbarth: so force rebuild unity-webapps-qml only in rtm-009, and it should rebase on the bzr
<cjwatson> dbarth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8555860/, (re-)posted here 46 minutes ago
<cjwatson> right, or that
<Mirv> my sentenced missed the "push" word
<Mirv> (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webapps/unity-webapps-qml/trunk/revision/133)
<dbarth> cjwatson: oh, i see now
<cjwatson> Mirv: thanks
<dbarth> Mirv: ok, i will do that
<cjwatson> Mirv: does that need to be tagged too?
<Mirv> dbarth: silo assigned
<Mirv> cjwatson: thanks, pushed tag
<dbarth> Mirv: thanks; i will check with pmcgowan to get PM signoff if needed
 * ogra_ scratches head about ppa-purge even more ... 
<ogra_> so it *defaults* to apt-get ... but has a hard package dep on aptitude which it doesnt use at all
<ogra_> (unless you specify in the options)
<dpm> tvoss, tried to test the trust-store update in silo 8, but it seems the packages have unmet dependencies. Perhaps they depend on packages in another silo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8558331/
<tvoss> dpm, sorry, I'm confused
<dpm> tvoss, I've tried to install the trust-store packages in silo 8. They can't be installed because of missing dependencies
<tvoss> sil2100, Mirv mind having a look: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8558331/
<sil2100> tvoss: looking
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<cjwatson> dpm: I think you need a newer base image
<cjwatson> dpm: wait, silo for which distribution?
<dpm> cjwatson, oh, I just upgraded not long ago, this morning. For rtm (on mako)
<sil2100> dpm, tvoss: hm, this error message doesn't make sense, as this mir version is in the archive now - you using an ubuntu or ubuntu-rtm image?
<cjwatson> ("silo 8" is no longer a unique specifier)
<davmor2> popey: am I seeing 2 evernotes do to the lack of seed change is that what you and ogra_ were on about?
<sil2100> dpm: so, this is an utopic silo
<popey> probably, yes
<sil2100> dpm: so actually this mir version might not be available in mako yet
<cjwatson> so the problem is that the mir version is a bit older in ubuntu-rtm, so it looks like binary copies from utopic won't work here
<sil2100> I mean, in ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> Right
<cjwatson> we either need to sync up mir, or rebuild trust-store
<cjwatson> (in rtm)
<sil2100> dpm: currently you won't be able to test it on ubuntu-rtm
<cjwatson> I didn't realise that mir had substvars requiring the newer version
<dpm> ok, gotcha, thanks sil2100, cjwatson
<sil2100> dpm: since it's an utopic silo, wouldn't it make sense to test on utopic instead? :)
<brendand> pete-woods, did you get to check that issue? should i file a bug?
<cjwatson> ah, looks like it doesn't.  so yeah, test silo on matching distribution, notabug otherwise.
<dpm> sil2100, I just I didn't realise :) The thing is, my device is on rtm, but I guess I can test with an emulator
<cjwatson> it does however mean that a binary sync of anything depending on mir to ubuntu-rtm won't work right now.
<cjwatson> which is arguably suboptimal
<cjwatson> so maybe we do need to sync up mir after all to simplify life elsewhere
<cjwatson> because of mir using dh_shlibdeps -V
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, but no risk of regressions, as this will be caught during testing for sure
<sil2100> Indeed, we need to see if we can sync mir right now at all
<cjwatson> er dh_makeshlibs -V
<sil2100> But I suppose it only has rtm14 fixes
<pete-woods> brendand: I thought I said I don't see it on my phone. but if it's happening to you regularly then it's definitely an issue -> file bug. if you can find a way to more reliably reproduce then obvs that's going to help!
<cjwatson> sil2100: the single mir delta is https://code.launchpad.net/~kdub/mir/fix-1379478/+merge/237842
<pete-woods> brendand: how long are you waiting, btw? if it's longer than the scope timeout, perhaps the scope is being terminated in the mean-time
<sil2100> cjwatson: oh, so there was nothing more released inbetween? Good to know, I suppose it makes perfect sense to sync that up
<cjwatson> sil2100: risk> agreed, and even if not, it wouldn't get past proposed-migration
<brendand> pete-woods, not very long just a few seconds
<brendand> pete-woods, i can't not reproduce it
<pete-woods> brendand: hmm. well that wouldn't be long enough
<pete-woods> brendand: well maybe we'll get lucky and it will happen all the time for the click guys
<sil2100> Right, anyway dh_makeshlibs -V sounds a bit troublesome anyway, not a big fan of that
<cjwatson> sil2100: obviously double-check but that's what memory says.  I hadn't realised that shlibdeps would cause binaries built against it to require the very latest build, or I wouldn't have advised the mir team not to bother redoing QA for ubuntu-rtm ...
<ogra_> davmor2, in the online accounts ?
<davmor2> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> ah, yeah, i see that too
<brendand> Wellark, did you try using the APN editor on a SIM that was locked?
<ogra_> popey, dpm, so looks like the click change you referred to in the bug already landed ?
<dpm> ogra_, the UOA change landed allowing authentication accounts to be shipped as click packages landed, but not on a promoted image. The change in the app making use of that is not yet in the store, to avoid breakage for promoted image users (pending the UOA change to appear in a promoted image and the removal from the evernote-account-plugin package removal)
<Mirv> sergiusens: hey! how are you plans for rtm-008? it contains some rtm critical bug fixes like #1365993 and #1378941, but then again has outdated content-hub build + the ubuntu-download-manager's changes do not have any bugs attached so can't possibly enter this week
<Mirv> brendand_: ^ asked sergio now about rtm-008, almost forgot (or not really, I just put it to my todo list and it took me 1.5h to get to glance my todo list..)
<Mirv> and added a comment to the spreadsheet. it's anyway not landable as is with current silo contents, but a portion of the silo would be fine and even preferred to be had
<Mirv> me no eat today apparently.. I better do something about it
<Mirv> tedg: for rtm-012, to make the critical rtm14 bugs land but nothing else (as per this week's policy), I'd consider releasing only indicator-datetime, indicator-display, indicator-sound and indicator-transfer. so dropping indicator-messages, indicator-session.
<dbarth> Mirv: i did some quick smoketesting on rtm silo 9 since the rebuild; works fine
<Mirv> tedg: and dropping indicator-power too, as the rtm14 bug it has is not critical and the second bug is not tagged at all.
<Mirv> brendand_: my suggestion to rtm-012 in those two lines ^
<Mirv> tedg: brendand_: Saviq: also be aware that Saviq is landing indicator-sound change, which would include the change in rtm-012. if Saviq's landing goes in first, remove it from rtm-012.
<Mirv> dbarth: I added a comment for you now, but the next thing QA will stop at is that it includes bugs that are not both critical+rtm14 tagged, so you'd need to escalate each of such bugs with the product team.
<Mirv> dbarth: actually none of the silo fixes are for critical rtm14 bugs, so as per the new policy from olli that wouldn't be going in
<Mirv> (this week)
<dbarth> Mirv: yup and that's fine; i don't think we need to rush those
<Mirv> dbarth: ok! then it's all right for now and will stay in queue.
<dbarth> Mirv: i'm more eager to land the oa stuff; as soon as mardy fixes the FTBS issue
<brendand_> Wellark, apn editor works - neat
<brendand_> Wellark, i ran into an issue where i couldn't type in the text fields. rebooting made it go away. might be an sdk issue
<sil2100> dbarth: btw.!
<sil2100> dbarth: we were discussing on the morning meeting today about this, but there is this bug:
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1349975
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1349975 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "OAuth based plug-ins appear to crash under poor network connectivity" [High,Triaged]
<tvoss> dpm, seb128 any luck with testing the i18n silo?
<sil2100> dbarth: not sure if anyone poked you about it, but we think it might be causing issues with our autopilot smoketesting, hanging the tests
<dpm> tvoss, I started emulator creation, let me check
<tvoss> dpm, wow, couldn#t you just flash your phone to utopic?
<dbarth> sil2100: ok, checking
<Wellark> brendand_: \o/
<Wellark> brendand_: can we land?
<sil2100> dbarth: we might try getting this into 'critical' so that it can go in this week
<dbarth> sil2100: do you have logs of the issues in AP tests?
<dbarth> sil2100: we would need a proper fix for this one
<sil2100> dbarth: let me get those for you
<dbarth> :/
<dbarth> sil2100: but we have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1377181 which is close
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377181 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Account creation fails repeatedly, then it works" [High,Confirmed]
<dbarth> and could explain some of those issues
<sil2100> dbarth: oh
<brendand_> Wellark, yeah i think so
<brendand_> i'll sign it off before i eod
<Wellark> brendand_: <3
<Wellark> brendand_: hopefully my testing instructions are not too hard to follow
<Wellark> it's a bit of a mess right now :(
<brendand_> Wellark, well i added an apn and the apn worked
<Wellark> brendand_: well, that's the most important part :)
<dpm> tvoss, it's my daily phone, I don't want to lose my data
<brendand_> Wellark, there might be some usability issues but i'll let other people decide that
<brendand_> pete-woods, http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/VID_20141014_113031.mp4
<brendand_> pete-woods, that should show exactly the problem
<dpm> tvoss, in any case, I've confirmed that the fixes in silo 8 solve the issue :)
<Wellark> brendand_: all of the usability issues (that I know of) have been identified and scheduled for ota-n
<brendand_> pete-woods, quite a big file
<brendand_> Wellark, ok
<Wellark> anyway, I'm back to bug fixing now
<brendand_> Mirv, what's up with silo 009 - it got re-added to our board?
<dbarth> brendand_: probably becaues of the rebuild; but it's not on the list for this week in the end
<dbarth> see above ^^
<tvoss> dpm, set it to testing done in the spreadsheet, please
<Mirv> brendand_: there was another issue with the silo so it got set tested no and then back to yes. however it still doesn't have rtm+critical bugs.
<dpm> tvoss, done
<tvoss> dpm, thanks
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 283 DONE (finished: 20141014 11:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/283.changes ===
<Mirv> tvoss: planning to get the trust-store fix to rtm too, or utopic only for now?
<sil2100> Mirv: I would say it's a candidate for ubuntu-rtm as well, what do you say tvoss ?
<seb128> tvoss, the change fixes the translation issue for me, I'm unsure what else I should test though
<mzanetti> ouch
<sil2100> Saviq, mzanetti: on krillin smoketesting we noticed 6 test failures on the latest image - do you know anything about that?
<mzanetti> sil2100: have a link?
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, need rtm sync
<tvoss> sil2100, could you setup the sync?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure! Doing in a min :)
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks a lot
<sil2100> tvoss: ^
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> yw!
<tvoss> seb128, could you give it a spin on rtm, too?
<seb128> tvoss, that's where I tested it
<tvoss> seb128, oh, even better
<tvoss> seb128, so we can set it to testing done once it finishes building and pump it through qa
<seb128> tvoss, right
<sil2100> tvoss, seb128: it doesn't require QA sign-off
<tvoss> sil2100, even better
<sil2100> It's the same case as with the content-hub landing
<sil2100> But if you want sign-off, then it can be done ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, I'm confident that we are good
<Mirv> sil2100: fixed also O column for you
<sil2100> Ooooo
<Mirv> so that the status will be cooorrect
<boiko> trainguards: line 55 has the fix for the dialer and messaging apps regression, can I get a silo assigned?
<sil2100> boiko: sure thing!
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> boiko: btw. you landing first to ubuntu-rtm now always by default?
<boiko> sil2100: that's what bfiller recommends, so yes :)
<sil2100> ACK
<Saviq> sil2100, got a link to the failures you mentioned?
<sil2100> Saviq: PMed those to mzanetti
<Saviq> ah k
<tvoss> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 56?
<Mirv> tvoss: you already have
<tvoss> Mirv, thanks
<tvoss> seb128, mind setting line 52 to testing done?
<tvoss> seb128, nagging ping :)
<seb128> tvoss, sorry, was on the phone
<ogra_> on an ubuntu phone at least ?
<tvoss> seb128, ack, line 52 in the spreadsheet
<seb128> tvoss, done
<tvoss> seb128, thanks
<seb128> ogra_, in fact yes ;-)
<ogra_> :D
<Mirv> now if I can just get language pack updates, I'd be happy with using the phone localized without that ugly "English" popping up here and there
<Mirv> oh right, app splash screens would be nice to get translated
<seb128> right
<ogra_> iirc there was a bug for that
<seb128> who is working on that?
<Mirv> I only find the very broad bug #1379694 , nothing else with my search terms
<ubot5> bug 1379694 in Ubuntu Translations "Non-translatable strings in Ubuntu Touch" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379694
<ogra_> i think i saw one that had "splash" in the title
<ogra_> talking about localization ...
<popey> bug 1350360
<ubot5> bug 1350360 in qtmir (Ubuntu RTM) "App name in the splash screen needs to be localized" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350360
<ogra_> ha
<Mirv> ha, silo rtm-006, then, great!
<Mirv> I also found bug #1379366, but that's much less important
<ubot5> bug 1379366 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "App names are not translated in preview" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379366
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cprov | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is on vacation
 * Mirv upgrades to rtm-006 and sees what explodes
<Mirv> no explosions, translated splash screens \o/ thanks greyback_, Saviq
<greyback_> woo!
<Saviq> Mirv, glad
<Saviq> sil2100, so I just ran those tests on latest devel-proposed krillin and they pass fine... I wonder if it's just a timeout issue, really
<sil2100> Saviq: on devel-proposed we only saw 2 failures recently
<sil2100> Some of them might be random as well
<sil2100> We just want to maybe make the test situation better this week as well
<Saviq> sil2100, so which channel were you referring to?
<sil2100> Saviq: 14.09-proposed, ubuntu-rtm
<Saviq> sil2100, oh ok, /me flashes back...
<sil2100> The so called touch_stable
<Saviq> could we call it 14.09-proposed instead? :P
<Mirv> sil2100: tvoss: we've a problem, with thise "no signoff needed" trust-store...
<Mirv> the Mir version number is different on rtm, and libtrust-store1 would depend on the utopic version number even though they are functionally equivalent
<Mirv> sil2100: so with rtm deviating a bit from utopic, the binary sync is not always a sane default
<Mirv> sil2100: would a build with REBUILD_SOURCES_FOR_SYNC work now, even after publishing?
<cjwatson> Mirv: well I discussed that with sil2100 earlier, I thought the agreement was to sync mir
<cjwatson> since it's just one branch that should be trivial
<Mirv> aha, ok, if it has been discussed then the mir just needs to be synced
<cjwatson> if trust-store has already been published, then it will sit harmlessly in -proposed until its dependencies are satisfiable
<Mirv> right, well that's nice then
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_excuses.html
<cjwatson> don't know who's actually taking care of this though
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, I'm doing that if anything
<sil2100> Just waiting for some feedback here and there
<Mirv> sil2100: ok!
<sergiusens> Mirv: sil2100 can I get a reconfigure for line 11?
<seb128> sil2100, hey again, not sure I pinged about that, but can we get the recent qmenumodel updatre from utopic to rtm serie?
<seb128> sergiusens, ^
<sil2100> seb128: I probably didn't get that, maybe because connection trouble yesterday - just checked the bug and +1 on that
<sil2100> Let me prepare a landing
<sergiusens> sil2100: wait, read line 11 please
<sil2100> sergiusens: ah ;)
<sil2100> So those two are related!
<sil2100> sergiusens: ACK, reconfiguring
<sergiusens> sil2100: qmenumodel bug only got exposed from testing this silo
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, I hope nothing got broken and synces can be still properly used alongside MPs - I mean, we support this use case but we only tested it once at the very beginning
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, reconfigured
<sil2100> seb128: ^
<seb128> thanks
<sergiusens> sil2100: if it doesn't work, just 'copy-package' and be done with it ;-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: right ;)
<Mirv> nice if 008 can land!
<Saviq> sil2100, just ran the tests in latest rtm-proposed, passed again
<Saviq> sil2100, what I did notice, though, is that the CPU didn't settle
<Saviq> sil2100, which might just mean that the test didn't wait long enough for the dash to load
<Saviq> sil2100, because it took a while to load due to the CPU being hogged
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah, we have constant systemsettle issues since a while
<ogra_> with dash being the main consumer
<Saviq> ogra_, kudos on deflecting the blame right back ;P
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> Saviq, well, it only seems to happen on krillin (at least in that intensity)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is on vacation
<sergiusens> sil2100: 2014-10-14 13:40:32,081 INFO Package qmenumodel seems to be up-to-date in the silo PPA (version 0.2.8+14.10.20141013-0ubuntu1)
<sergiusens> sil2100: how do I force the sync?
<ogra_> plars, so it seems one device alwqays gets stuck in remiinders testing ... could you re-run the missing ones ?
<plars> ogra_: on a call right now but I can try in a bit. I'd be willing to bet it's still the unlock issue unless that landed finally?
<ogra_> plars, nope, thats a remonders specific issue it seems
<ogra_> *reminders
<davmor2> sil2100: more people are being hit by https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380736 so you might want to add it as a blocker :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380736 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlocking sim while dash is not loaded leads to a system lockup" [Critical,New]
<plars> ogra_: hmm, ok, give me a few minutes
<ogra_> and we have it since a few images already
<ogra_> on both, utopic and rtm
<sil2100> Saviq: we're having system-settle issues in overall, since all tests fail on system-settle right now
<plars> ogra_: we really need https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dbus-race-fix/+merge/237594 from mterry to land though (when it's ready) or we could have lots of situations where we're trying to run tests with the screen locked
<sil2100> Saviq: as krillin has higher CPU usage it seems, with the idle levels being higher
<sil2100> sergiusens: hmmm, did it sync it at least once?
<mterry> plars, is it really that common a problem?  Can you test with that branch to confirm that it fixes what you're seeing?  I would naively assume the gap where this bug could happen would be tiny
<sergiusens> sil2100: no, that package was built from an MP
<sil2100> Eeeek
<Saviq> sil2100, it'd be nice to reproduce locally, but if I had to guess, the test just doesn't wait long enough for the dash to load
<Saviq> as every test starts unity8 and restarts the dash in that suite
<plars> mterry: as part of regular runs, it happens pretty regularly, probably due to the number of reboot/unlocks that happen
<sil2100> sergiusens: let me take one more look
<plars> mterry: the way we already discussed for reproducing is as reliable as I can get though - and I think you had that working right? Did you test with that?
<mterry> plars, yes
<mterry> plars, but that script was designed to particularly exercise this one bug
<mterry> plars, my concern is that if this is happening frequently in the field, I wouldn't expect that.  I'm curious if there are other problems that we're not aware of
<mterry> plars, but maybe we're just unlucky / running-it-a-lot
<sergiusens> sil2100: is there a force option?
<sil2100> sergiusens: no, since in overall LP doesn't allow re-publishing something with the same version number, so we didn't add an option like that - but I will make sure it's a binary copy
<ogra_> davmor2, why do you complain about ricmm not being here ?
<ogra_> my tab key thinks different
<davmor2> tab complete on ric did nothing
<davmor2> it does now though
<davmor2> ricmm, ogra_: silo 17 is done :)
<ogra_> does it suqeak if you press it ? probably needs some oiling :)
<davmor2> ogra_: olling you mean :D
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^ we should build an image onnce thats in :)
<ogra_> davmor2, lol
 * Mirv hits publish on it
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, qtmir is in there, right?
<sil2100> Mirv: it has 0.4.3+14.10.20141010-0ubuntu1 in it, right?
<davmor2> Mirv, dbarth: silo 009 is that actually ready to go now? I have 2 tickets for it but it needed another silo landing first or something right?
<Mirv> sil2100: qtmir has currentlyits own rtm trunk
<sil2100> Mirv: hmmm, so this complicates releasing mir now a bit...
<ricmm> davmor2: yes I am ;)
<ricmm> crap
<ricmm> sil2100: so what do I do
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, they all have rtm branches..
<sil2100> Mirv: mir as well?
<sil2100> Or you mean, all the packages from silo 17?
<dbarth> davmor2: ready, but not given permission to land; not a set of critical enough bug fixes
<tvoss> Mirv, sil2100 so what do I need to do for the trust-store landing?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, and platform-api. it's now set up as we want the divergence
<sil2100> tvoss: I'm working on it now
<sil2100> Mirv: but can we still release one sync before that?
<sergiusens> sil2100: Copied from: Primary Archive for Ubuntu. Copied by: Łukasz Zemczak Target series: 14.09
<sergiusens> qmenumodel 0.2.8+14.10.20141013-0ubuntu1 in utopic (a different source with the same version is published in the destination archive)
<sil2100> Mirv: do you know when they branched?
<sil2100> sergiusens: I know
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> sergiusens: don't build the silo for now
<cjwatson> lool,john-mcaleely: I believe steps 1 and 2 of the plan I outlined in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/split-custom-tarball/+merge/237905 are done now.  Normally I'd ask cwayne about step 3 but he appears to be off today.  Can somebody confirm whether the relevant packages (I believe at least amazon, ebay, gmail, reminders, twitter, and facebook) are being included in all relevant custom tarballs now that they ...
<cjwatson> ... will shortly be removed from the rootfs, and if not let me know who's taking care of that?
<cjwatson> slangasek: I fixed up the missing publishing of custom.tar.gz by cdimage; switching system-image over to actually use it is step 4, and is blocked on the above
<Mirv> sil2100: after the last week's 0.8.0 landing divergence, thd geam has created branches and now lands to both separately, so that they match what's in archives.
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, lool I believe that is cwayne. he is definately back tomorrow, and may be watching along here now
<Mirv> team
<sil2100> eh
<sergiusens> sil2100: heh, it's currently building... as I staged two builds
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely: yeah, he's not in the channel at the moment.  I can catch up with him tomorrow, just wanted to see if somebody else knew about it today
<cjwatson> thanks
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, sadly, I don't. lool may, but the odds are low
<Mirv> sil2100: so going back to unified would mean retargeting current rtm work towards trunks, and release to rtm from utopic branches
<lool> cjwatson, john-mcaleely: Sorry, haven't particularly tracked the transition; I can check in the bzr branch of the custom tarball, but I think it's been split
<lool> right, that's what I thought, the bzr branch I'm sending my updates to is only for the rest (everything but the click packages)
<john-mcaleely> lool, that was my suspicion too
<cjwatson> we could go ahead and sync this livecd-rootfs to ubuntu-rtm; I've confirmed that the affected apps are still launchable on utopic in the emulator, so it should make no difference to rtm apart from pushing it along that landing plan a bit
<john-mcaleely> I'm just seeing if one of the other committers there knows, or if this must wait for cwanye
<cjwatson> it would be a good idea to do so when we're shortly going to be doing an ubuntu-rtm image build anyway, I guess
<jdstrand> jhodapp: hey, can you incorporate https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/media-hub/lp1377966/+merge/238306 into your next upload?
<jhodapp> jdstrand: yeah, was planning on that
<jhodapp> jdstrand: that's the same one that we discussed last week right?
<jdstrand> jhodapp: no, it is new
<jdstrand> but equally easy to merge/add
<cjwatson> sil2100: any issue with me syncing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/2.255 to rtm?  (it's not testable in a silo in any meaningful way, but I've checked the resulting images in the emulator)
<cjwatson> see above discussion
<jhodapp> jdstrand: oh ok
<ogra_> cjwatson, go for it
<ogra_> (rolling it back is easy if it breaks)
<sil2100> cjwatson: +1 on that
<sil2100> I'm actually interested to see an ubuntu-rtm image with that too
 * sil2100 has only ubuntu-rtm on his phone right now
<cjwatson> The first step should be a no-op, hopefully
<cjwatson> $ copy-package --from=ubuntu --from-suite=utopic --to=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed -b livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> done
<sergiusens> sil2100: can you add indicator transfer in there too? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8559433/
<Mirv> sil2100: I guess it should still be possible to get mir itself in sync with utopic, but qtmir and unity8 have real differences now
<sergiusens> sil2100: I'll update the sheet
<cjwatson> mir itself is the bit that's awkward for trust-store aiui
<sergiusens> sil2100: it should be reconfigure ready and I'll wait for you to sync those packages
<Mirv> sil2100: the trust-store only needs mir, I upgraded 20141010 on my rtm mako manually from utopic
<sil2100> Mirv: no breakages seen when doing that?
<Mirv> sil2100: nope, it's the same code after all and utopic mir just has higher version number
<sil2100> Mirv: since the silo with the 0.8.0 retry has more than just mir, that's why I was wondering why all these packages were re-built
<Mirv> sil2100: they shouldn't have been and the others don't have delta, only mir has the arm64 fix
<cjwatson> I would probably ditch that and just binary-sync mir alone
<cjwatson> unless any of the others have dh_makeshlibs -V too
<Mirv> Saviq: you can rebuild your rtm qtmir now
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<slangasek> cjwatson: can you confirm whether removing a package from -proposed allows an older version number in its place? (e.g. -0ubuntu1 vs. -0ubuntu1~rtm)
<cjwatson> slangasek: confirmed
<slangasek> great
<cjwatson> you never get to reuse a version, and you can't upload something older than whatever the "ancestor version" for the upload is at upload time
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, there's some evidence the apps you were worried about are already in the custom tarball (at least the ubuntu-rtm ones)
<cjwatson> slangasek: ^- can I hand over checking up on this to you?
<sergiusens> sil2100: any updates?
<cjwatson> now that the basics are in place
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely: cool.  I guess there are quite a few to check
<cjwatson> maybe an audit on the system-image side would be in order
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, and inexpert eyes looking. anything that breaks will have to wait for cwanye
<cjwatson> we might need to hand-check whether the apparmor stuff is laid out properly
<cjwatson> took me several goes to get that right in livecd-rootfs
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, if it's iterative, (and no really bad things break), a build with issues cwayne can fix tomorrow might actually speed things along?
<cjwatson> may be simpler when generating a custom tarball independently, as it isn't going to get confused by parallel presence of things in the rootfs
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely: it's the parenthesis I want to avoid at this point :)
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, cwyane has come online elsewhere, and confirms I am inexpert
<cjwatson> heh
<john-mcaleely> apparently those apps are not yet included in custom tarballs :-)
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, so I think this will need to wait for a day. Sorry.
<cjwatson> ok
<sergiusens> sil2100: can't you just reconfigure into a new silo?
<sil2100> sergiusens: meeting now, but discussing this currently
<sergiusens> sil2100: well whatever you decide, keep bfiller in the loop
<bfiller> sil2100: ack, we need to land silo 8 for today/tomorrow for rtm. it's been added to the list now
<Saviq> Mirv, reconfigure rtm silo 6 please, added qtmir-gles twin
<slangasek> cjwatson: which piece did you need me to follow up on?
<cjwatson> slangasek: nothing now that john-mcaleely replied in more detail
<slangasek> ok
<sil2100> sergiusens: will just finish up the mir issue and I might have a solution for you as well
<kgunn> camako: so in rtm silo1, mir is there but so are all the clients....i assume we are just rebuilding for version ?
<kgunn> no code changes
<tvoss> sil2100, anything you need me to help with?
<sil2100> tvoss: no, I don't think so, thanks :)
<tvoss> sil2100, cool
<camako> kgunn, no there are some code changes... But they should be in the rtm already
<sil2100> camako, kgunn: can you make sure about that?
<camako> from the failed landing in RTM which got promoted
<camako> gimme some time please... on a call at the moment
<sil2100> camako: so all the changes were in 05 already, right?
<camako> sil2100.. yes but lemme double check
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<sil2100> ....
<sil2100> sergiusens: ignore that, it'll be ok soon ^
<sil2100> davmor2, popey, Mirv, elopio, plars: ok, so I don't see ogra around, and today I need to drive for practice (since next week is sprint week) - so I think we might have to skip the meeting today...
<sil2100> I'll be back later as always
<sergiusens> sil2100: so you started the build?
<plars> sil2100: yeah, ogra asked me to rerun reminders earlier, and it appears to still be getting stuck. I was about to ping balloons and see if he knew anything about it, but maybe you know why too?
<sil2100> sergiusens: yeah
<camako> sil2100, I'm pretty sure all the changes in other branches were in 05. Will QA be testing this?
<sil2100> sergiusens: just the packages of interest are being 'prepared'
<camako> I think they should
<sil2100> camako: of course!
<sil2100> camako: ok, so can we remove everything besides mir from the silo, right? :)
<camako> sil2100, yes..
<sil2100> camako: thanks! \o/
<slangasek> lool: ping
<lool> slangasek: pong
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, the mir silo rtm 01 should be ready for testing \o/
<slangasek> lool: hi there!  so cjwatson and I are working through https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1367332
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1367332 not found
<sil2100> camako, kgunn: ^
<camako> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> camako, kgunn: thanks for the help in clearing this out o/
<slangasek> lool: we have a custom tarball now being generated that contains only the core app click packages; and we were discussing whether this can be pushed as the replacement tarball onto the utopic-proposed / utopic channels
<kgunn> sil2100:
<kgunn> thank you
<slangasek> lool: it does *not* contain Nokia HERE, since that's non-free
<camako> sil2100, yw
<slangasek> lool: is this going to break things?  AIUI there is a separate -customized channel, no?
<lool> slangasek: two things: right now, location-service startup probably needs a small tweak to start with just hardware provider instead of here + hardware provider; this is pending an update anyway; the second thing is: how do we get people who had HERE currently once it's been dropped from the channel they are on?
<lool> slangasek: the -customized channel has a different meaning sadly; I argued for using it when we introduced the custom tarball in utopic, but it's for something else
<slangasek> hmm ok
<lool> slangasek: the other two channels were a) to demonstrate how a custom tarball works with a demo tarball and b) for real customizations used in demoes at shows like MWC
<slangasek> right
<davmor2> sil2100: arrrggggghhhhhh the internet is dead or hell froze over or Armageddon started where is ogra?
<slangasek> lool: so the eventual goal is to have HERE in a click package in the store, right, so we don't have to preinstall it?
<lool> slangasek: now we have only the regular main utopic-proposed channel with a custom tarball and the channel to integrate changes to the custom tarball ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed-customized
<lool> slangasek: HERE as a click will take a load of changes and hence some time
<slangasek> lool: yes.  But can you confirm that's the eventual goal?
<lool> (nowhere near that)
<lool> slangasek: yes
<lool> slangasek: we would still want to preinstall it in some way though
<slangasek> why?
<lool> slangasek: to improve positioning; but this would be an opt in
<lool> slangasek: well, I guess it's required only for oem images
<slangasek> I mean, I understand wanting to have it easily available to users, but that shouldn't trump the Ubuntu philosophy
<slangasek> right
<lool> slangasek: we could ship the Ubuntu images without and fetch it from the store
<lool> (offer to fetch it)
 * slangasek nods
<ogra__> ha, at least the kiwi app works
<slangasek> lool: so who else is involved with the HERE work, in terms of QA etc.?  Trying to figure out if dropping it from the utopic-proposed channel from krillin is ok or if we should only drop it for mako
 * ogra__ thought we had a community version for that
<lool> slangasek: so you'll keep it in RTM?
<davmor2> ogra__: sil2100: arrrggggghhhhhh the internet is dead or hell froze over or Armageddon started where is ogra? so which is it?
<lool> slangasek: I think this was only QA-ed for location related landings; another thing consuming location service are some custom scopes, but dont think these are in utopic
<lool> tvoss: ^ have you followed the exchange about dropping HERE from utopic default channel?
<ogra__> only t-online being crazy ... no amageddon for you today
<lool> slangasek: I think it's good enough if we loop asac and inform richard and cwayne; concerning QA, brendand, davmor2 and toykeeper were the most common testers
<slangasek> lool: that's Richard Collins?
<lool> yeah
<lool> slangasek: I think he cares to be up-to-date on where this ships and not
<lool> as not to make announcements that it's shipping there when it's not or vice-versa
<slangasek> lool: ok.  and on the technical side, were there things that need to be changed before we can safely drop this from the custom tarball for utopic?
<lool> slangasek: I can mail the update around if you like
<slangasek> lool: already writing :)
<lool> slangasek: so it's already mostly ready to work without HERE, the only place I wonder about is /etc/init/location-service.override which is in lxc-android-config; it needs an upadte to enabel the hardware provider, but I dont know what happens if espoo remote is enabled but not there
<lool> slangasek: I've poked tvoss about this
<lool> we need to handle this correctly if you dont accept the license anyway
<olli__> trainguards, who is in charge tomorrow PM US time re landings/image promotion
<tvoss> lool, no and no, trying to get some context
<lool> tvoss: context is ubuntu images may only ship multiverse/proprietary bits if these are for hardware enablement -- which HERE isn't; so slangasek is working on dropping HERE from the utopic channels; he's wondering what might need an update before he does so
<lool> tvoss: we'd keep it for rtm channels though
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is on vacation
<slangasek> lool: ubuntu images /never/ ship multiverse bits, they only ship restricted bits ;)
<Mirv> olli__: barry , robru if he's back
<tvoss> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 59?
<slangasek> robru isn't on today
<slangasek> tvoss: aren't you meant to fill out the "QA signoff needed?" field?
<slangasek> tvoss: n/m, am refreshing my memory from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<slangasek> tvoss: silo assigned
<slangasek> tvoss: ^^
<davmor2> hmmm okay seb128 I think I see you silence issue, there is no ringtone or sms tone set, just says ring and sms and when you look not tones are highlighted so it only vibrates
<seb128> davmor2, silence issue?
<davmor2> seb128: was it you who had no sound
<seb128> no
<davmor2> seb128: dreaming sorry
<seb128> but that discussed in another channel from what I saw
<seb128> the new tarball has a custom ringtone
<seb128> which is in another directory
<seb128> which hits apparmor issues
<seb128> but good that you mention it
<davmor2> seb128: yeah :(
<seb128> if somebody does that, the ringtone is not going to be in the setting's UI either
<seb128> rsalveti, ^ I think you mentioned the custom ringtone before
<rsalveti> right, not sure how cwayne is overwriting the default ringtone/message
<slangasek> lool: ^^
<lool> slangasek: thanks
<tedg> trainguards, can you please reconfigure rtm/6, I added a package.
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards, barry | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is on vacation
<barry> tedg: row 43?
<tedg> barry, Yes
<barry> tedg: okay to override conflict with rtm/12 for indicator-sound?
<barry> ubun
<barry> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/2794/console
<tedg> barry, Eh, okay. Stupid, but the way things are.
<barry> tedg: k
<slangasek> bdmurray: hmm, why does https://errors.ubuntu.com/?device_image_version=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09%204%20mako&period=week redirect me to https://errors.ubuntu.com/?device_image_version=all%20versions&period=week ?
<bdmurray> slangasek: I'd guess it has to do with the javascript designed to restrict who can see the image versions.
<brendand> tedg, hey - need to talk about silo 12
<tedg> brendand, What's up?
<brendand> tedg, i guess you heard about the new rules?
<tedg> brendand, Yup, love rules that cause extra work.
<brendand> tedg, i love them too!
<brendand> tedg, so much you wouldn't even believe it
<brendand> i really, really, really. love them
<brendand> tedg, anyyyyway. https://trello.com/c/IwTArQLH probably explains more
<brendand> tedg, just let us know your next move - if you're going to reconfigure the silo or go and look for exceptions whatever needs it
<tedg> brendand, So is there a list of bugs that we need to change to critical?
<brendand> tedg, i actually didn't notice any but Mirv seems to have. let me check it again
<tedg> We've already branched indicator-sound, pulled out the silo-12 stuff, rebased merges on it... so that's not an issue.
<tedg> Just an extra few hours of work.
<brendand> tedg, so indicator sound won't actually land - is that what you're saying?
<tedg> Uhm, depending on order things will get confusing.
<tedg> If silo 12 lands, then silo 6 will revert it. If silo 6 lands, then silo 12 will revert it.
<tedg> They're now mutually incompatible
<dobey> sergiusens: ping
<sergiusens> dobey: what's up?
<dobey> sergiusens: was curious about status of that download-manager change, given the landing requirements for rtm of bugs targetted to the milestone
<sergiusens> dobey: it's been upgraded to the list with a push from bfiller
<sergiusens> dobey: so it's list worthy
<dobey> sergiusens: ah ok. do you expect it will land today?
<sergiusens> dobey: it will be passed over to qa sign off today
<dobey> ok
<sergiusens> dobey: not sure about their queues
<dobey> slightly bigger than the number of boxes on the trello board would initially indicate, i think
<dobey> :)
<dobey> at least, one of those silos is 7 different indicator packages
<sergiusens> robru: hey, how about having the "Test plans to run" cell on the dashboard so I can avoid the spreadsheet more :-)
<brendand> tedg, well strictly speaking the bug has to be on a specific list
<brendand> tedg, the indicator-datetime and indicator-display bugs are rtm14+critical but not on the list
<tedg> \o/
<brendand> tedg, i know i just made your day didn't i
<tedg> It just shows that control is more important than quality.
<tedg> How weird, getting a 403 on a CI Train PPA? W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006/ubuntu-rtm/dists/devel/main/binary-armhf/Packages  403  Forbidden
<cjwatson> tedg: Works with s/devel/14.09/, so something wrong with the .htaccess, I think.  Can you file a Launchpad bug?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure exactly where that's maintained.
<robru> sergiusens: good idea, can you email me to remind me to do that? I'm off today (and at the hospital)
<sergiusens> robru: ack
<tedg> cjwatson, So is that an apt-add-repository issue?
<brendand> tedg, you can keep indicator-datetime, indicator-sound and indicator-transfer
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards, barry-afk | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is on vacation
<tedg> brendand, So I'm not sure how to do that. It's a sync from an ubuntu silo that has since been cleaned.
<tedg> utopic more correctly.
<brendand> tedg, if you think it's not technically possible can you explain your dilema to olli_ ?
<slangasek> lool, tvoss: reviewing contents of /etc/init/ubuntu-espoo-service.conf, it looks to me like we already handle both the case of absent binaries and the case of license-not-accepted; what more did you think was needed for /etc/init/location-service.override ?
<slangasek> lool: (and how could I test this, given that the gps provider is apparently disabled...?)
<slangasek> lool: heh.  I tried to use 'weather', it thinks I'm in Kansas and won't let me back out of this selection screen
<tedg> slangasek, Try tapping your shoes together three times.
<brendand> camako, what happened with silo 1 - did you see Mirvs question about it?
<slangasek> tedg: do you know what happened to the interface that would let me force-stop apps?
<tedg> slangasek, If you do a long right swipe and put them into the switcher, you can then fling them off the top.
<slangasek> tedg: cheers
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards, barry-afk | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is on vacation
<slangasek> lool: so if one has previously rejected the HERE license, how does one change this selection? ;)
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards, barry | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is on vacation
<slangasek> rsalveti: so is there no bzr branch for lxc-android-config?
<rsalveti> slangasek: nops
<sergiusens> slangasek: blame ogra!
<slangasek> hmm
<sergiusens> eternal struggle
<sergiusens> :-)
<slangasek> he just doesn't want to leave a record we can use against him when he introduces bugs!
<asac> slangasek: you have to do factory reset to change your selection of license; will be improved at later point
<davmor2> slangasek: if you always blame him he just gets used to saying yes it's my fault, that's the secret ;)
<asac> slangasek: there is a . file
<asac> that you can rm and restart unity
<slangasek> asac: nah, I'll just manually mangle /var/lib/AccountsService/users/phablet >:)
 * asac wonders what is in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/phablet
 * asac will look when he has a usb cable around
<camako> brendand, it was reconfigured to have only mir in the silo this morning... I see it's now signed off by the QA
<camako> brendand, others had already landed in rtm in the first attempt
<slangasek> lool: right, so with or without HERE, weather is convinced that I'm in Kansas - is this a known bug in weather?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: hey, you around? :)
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Hi, just catching up on support tasks before I start on silos.
<ToyKeeper> It's Monday for me.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: so, how many people do you have right now for QA sign-offs?
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: In this time zone, anywhere from 1 to 3 depending on who might be working late or spending time on silos instead of automation.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: do you know if you would be able to maybe do some exploratory testing (something similar to promotion testing) on the latest ubuntu-rtm image for krillin today?
<brendand> ToyKeeper, silos are a no-op right now
<brendand> ToyKeeper, everything is blocked because of the new rules
<brendand> camako, which bug did silo 1 fix?
<sil2100> brendand: I think there was no bug for that
<camako> brendand, lemme find it
<sil2100> brendand: it was a sync that was required for trust-store to move out of -proposed
<sil2100> brendand: and, it also has the fix for a FTBFS for arm64
<brendand> sil2100, was the trust-store update fitting the criteria?
<ToyKeeper> sil2100, brendand: Oh, in that case...  sure!  If *all* silos are blocked, I should have most of the day available to explore and look for issues.  :)
<ToyKeeper> Anything in particular we're looking for?  (well, whatever the current blockers are, of course...  but anything else)
<camako> brendand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1379478
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379478 in Mir 0.8 "[regression] mir package fails to build for arm64" [High,Triaged]
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: I'll send out the daily e-mail soon, but in overall I want to see if there's something new that we need to get fixed before we can get a promotion
<sil2100> SInce tomorrow we would really like one :)
<brendand> camako, ok but that wasn't in the list for rtm
<brendand> sil2100, i just want to understand the justification for landing silo 1 under this weeks rules?
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: So...  yes, I'll get on the exploratory testing shortly.
<brendand> sil2100, as i specifically marked it as needs approval but it was still tested and landed and the tag was removed, but no record of the justification for that
<camako> brendand, I was ok not landing it on RTM, but others wanted it...
<brendand> camako, yeah that's what i'm trying to figure out - who wanted it and why?
<sil2100> brendand: there was a discussion here, and product team approved it
<camako> brendand, I believe tvoss...
<sil2100> brendand: basically the story is:
<brendand> sil2100, that's fine - would have been nice if that was recorded on the card
<sil2100> brendand: trust-store landed, and since it was a binary sync (and due to the packaging there being a bit specific) it hard-deps on the new mir version that's not present on ubuntu-rtm
<brendand> or somewhere apart from irc (somewhere permanent)
<sil2100> brendand: so trust-store cannot migrate from -proposed right now, since it's uninstallable
<sil2100> The easiest way of unblocking was simply syncing up the mir version to 14.09
<sil2100> It's a safe bet, as the only change in mir was the fix for the FTBFS, which in theory (and also probably in practice, as it's fine on utopic) doesn't touch anything important
<camako> brendand, also the FTBFS was in a test case (not in mir itself) for arm64 arch which rtm doesn't have..
<cjwatson> tedg: Off the top of my head I'm not sure why apt-add-repository would be using "devel", but regardless, it ought to work and it's a Launchpad deployment bug that it doesn't
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: ok, so I would be grateful if you could perform the tests as per promotion and send us an e-mail once done :)
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: this will give us a good start in the morning
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: That's the plan, anyway.  :)
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: By "us", do you mean the mailing list where the daily landing summary goes, or somewhere else?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: you can send there I guess, or maybe send it out to the QA list and CCing me just in case :)
<nik90> slangasek: that's because weather is retrieving your location via geoIP
<nik90> slangasek: there is a bug reported about it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1370582
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1370582 in Ubuntu Weather App "Weather app shouldn't use GeoIP for user location detection" [High,Triaged]
<slangasek> ...
<slangasek> nik90: ok, well then its geoip database is pretty broken for my IP ;)
<nik90> slangasek: its ubuntu geoIP and yes its not always accurate
<nik90> slangasek: the dev should switch to Qt location when it is a bit more stable
<slangasek> in that case
<slangasek> how *can* I test the location service?
<nik90> slangasek: OSMTouch would be your best option since it switches between geoIP and GPS depending on what's available
<nik90> slangasek: if your location is inaccurate, then your GPS is off ;)
<dobey> nik90: even if i turn all location options to off though, it still uses geoip and puts the dot reasonably close, when i tap the arrow pointer icon. i think it might actually resolve position from a server at that point, but haven't poked at network activity to be sure
<tedg> trainguards, barry: Could I get a silo for line 61 please?
<jhodapp> barry, can I get rtm silo 16 reconfigured please?
<barry> tedg first, then jhodapp
<jhodapp> barry, thanks
<slangasek> nik90: my GPS is not off according to the location indicator; nevertheless OSMTouch says my location is not available
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> barry: thanks for your trainguardin'!
<barry> sil2100: choo choo!
<barry> tedg, sil2100 so i think line 61 doesn't (yet?) meet criteria.  doesn't it need to have a rtm14 tag and a critical bug referenced?
<tedg> barry, Where do I put that?
<barry> tedg: description i think
<tedg> barry, Updated
<sil2100> barry: yeah, it needs that - I mean, we at least need to know if it's qualified, so either in description or in the merge request itself
<barry> tedg: thanks.  sil2100 can you verify line 61?  i don't want to do something stupid, even for a monkey like me
<sil2100> plars: ping
<sil2100> barry: looking :)
<sil2100> Monkeys should help eachother, right?!
<barry> sil2100: we are social creatures! :)
<barry> sil2100: we'll call this virtual grooming and enjoy our bananas
<sil2100> barry: hah! Yeah, anyway looks good to me ;)
<barry> sil2100: thanks.  assigning
 * sil2100 is out of bananas today
<barry> jhodapp: looking at yours now
<tedg> barry, sil2100, thanks guys!
<barry> jhodapp: your silo has conflicts: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/2798/console
<sil2100> plars: anyway, I know that we basically have problems with the reminders-app test hanging, but I also noticed that we don't have complete results for utopic mako
<sil2100> plars: do you know anything about that?
<barry> jhodapp: please confirm that you want to override the media-hub conflict in rtm/10
<Wellark> trainguards: need sync silos for lines 63 and 64
<Wellark> that's a Critical from The List
<barry> Wellark: looking
<Wellark> Saviq: I'm getting the i-network side landed --^
<Saviq> Wellark, kk
<Wellark> here's the unity8 part for utopic https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/unlock-all-modems-on-boot/+merge/238349
<Wellark> will push a rtm MP as well
<Wellark> so you can include them to your little silo :)
<Wellark> Saviq: what's the merge target for the unity8-rtm?
<jhodapp> AlbertA: mind if I override with your silo for my bug fix?
<jhodapp> AlbertA: for media-hub rtm landing
<Saviq> Wellark, lp:unity8/rtm-14.09
<Saviq> trainguards, any idea about this build failure https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187344929/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-amd64.qtmir_0.4.3%2B14.10.20141014.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<barry> Wellark: should we do line 63 first and then a sync to rtm if that lands?
<Wellark> barry: I'm fine with that
<tedg> barry, I think we can just kill rtm/12, it's never going to land as is. Those bugs are dead to us right now.
<barry> Wellark: cool, as soon as i hear one way or other from jhodapp
<Wellark> barry: where do we need jhodapp ?
<barry> tedg: ok.  i'll release the silo
<tedg> barry, Can I just do that with the merge/clean reclaim?
<AlbertA> jhodapp: wouldn't this go out of sync again?
<barry> tedg: yes i think so, but there's a flag you need to tick to say "don't land this"
<AlbertA> jhodapp: there's a to be published
<jhodapp> AlbertA: ah yes, crap...good point
<barry> Wellark: hang on a sec
<AlbertA> jhodapp: on utopic for media-hub
<sil2100> Saviq: strange
<jhodapp> AlbertA: can we get yours landed on rtm quickly then?
<sil2100> Saviq: since this version is available in RTM
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, it must be some deeper depedency
<barry> tedg: only free silo
<barry> tedg: but let me know if you want me to do it
<tedg> barry, Trying. If there's a fire it was probably the dog that knocked over the lamp.
<barry> (you can play blame the monkey)
<sil2100> Saviq: only easy way is digging deeper by just trying to install those somewhere on an ubuntu-rtm device and seeing where it fails
<barry> (you can play blame the dog)
<sil2100> Like, further in the chain
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, doing that
<sil2100> Saviq: tell me what you find :)
<plars> sil2100: back
<barry> jhodapp, AlbertA: go or no-go on row49
<barry> ?
<plars> sil2100: let me look
<jhodapp> barry, to keep things in order, we need to land AlbertA's media-hub landing for rtm first
<jhodapp> barry, then mine on 49
<AlbertA> jhodapp: well if we publish the utopic landing first
<plars> sil2100: on mako, part of the problem is probably that we are backed up a bit because we have some makos down right now
<AlbertA> then go ahead and reuse the rtm silo I have for media-hub
<AlbertA> then everything should be ok
<jhodapp> AlbertA: oh I thought you had already done that
<AlbertA> jhodapp: no this is tvoss noe
<AlbertA> one
<AlbertA> today
<sil2100> plars: ok, just wanted to know if it's some deeper issue
<jhodapp> AlbertA: the disable MPRIS interface one?
<plars> sil2100:  the other problem is that we get tests that hang sometimes like dropping_letters, which is believed to be caused by the unlock problem
<barry> jhodapp: okay, i will ignore the reconfigure for now.  ping me later if needed
<AlbertA> jhodapp: right line 59
<jhodapp> AlbertA: is anyone going to land that right now?
<sil2100> plars: btw. I think we'll have to tweak the system-settle test threasholds in the end, as it doesn't look to get any better ;)
<sil2100> plars: geh
<sil2100> ;)
<AlbertA> jhodapp: is in pending to publish state....
<AlbertA> so not sure...
<jhodapp> AlbertA: ok, I need to be able to land mine tonight
<plars> sil2100: ok, just let me know what was decided.
<plars> sil2100: we can talk more about it on tomorrows call I guess
<AlbertA> so trainguards: what's the current policy? land in rtm first is ok again?
<sil2100> AlbertA: no ;) well, depends on what you want to land!
<AlbertA> jhodapp: ^
<plars> sil2100: reminders hangs on mako too of course
<sil2100> plars: ok... I poked dbarth about it today, and he said that there's someone on the case already
<jhodapp> sil2100, trying to land a critical bug fix for playing camera recorded video with the proper orientation...ok to land in rtm first?
<sil2100> AlbertA: since if you want to land a fix for a critical rtm14 bug, then feel free!
<sil2100> jhodapp: yeah, I guess that's ok if it's on the list of critical approved bugs
<jhodapp> ok yeah, mine is a critical rtm bug
<Saviq> sil2100, at least `apt-get build-dep qtmir` doesn't complain in rtm{,-proposed}
<jhodapp> AlbertA: so I see tvoss if offline now, are you driving his landing to utopic and rtm then?
<plars> sil2100: they all seem to timeout after 300 minutes. My guess is that it's probably the screen unlock as it looks to be stuck in a loop
<AlbertA> jhodapp: right which was also marked critical rtm14
<sil2100> plars: you mean the reminders? Since I looked and it seemed to be something related to the account set-up
<AlbertA> jhodapp: so...all it needs is for the trainguards to publish it
<AlbertA> jhodapp: and I guess a media-hub rebuild on your silo is needed after that?
<jhodapp> AlbertA: publish to utopic and rtm, or just rtm?
<AlbertA> jhodapp: to utopic
<AlbertA> jhodapp: line 59
<jhodapp> AlbertA: well I haven't even built mine yet, it needs a silo reconfig
<Saviq> sil2100, I feel like it was a temporary issue, could you please rerun the builds in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-006/+sourcepub/4474929/+listing-archive-extra
<AlbertA> jhodapp: oh ok...so publishing shouldn't take long
<plars> sil2100: that one might not be, but dropping_letters and ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.custom_proxy_objects.test_qquicklistview.QQuickListViewTestCase.test_click_unexisting_element from ubuntuuitoolkit are also getting stuck regularly
<jhodapp> AlbertA: perfect...I don't need to land quite yet, just trying to get it all built in a silo so others can test it
<AlbertA> trainguards: barry: utopic landing 016 is ready to publish
<AlbertA> jhodapp: ok, I'll ping you as soon as it's merged
<sil2100> plars: ok, yeah, hm... do you remember what's the status of the new new fix for screen unlock?
<sil2100> mterry: ^ ?
<barry> AlbertA: looking
<sil2100> Since I remember last the branch was still in Needs review
<jhodapp> AlbertA: thanks man, appreciate it!
<mterry> sil2100, plars: still waiting.  mzanetti, do you have time soon to re-look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dbus-race-fix/+merge/237594 ?
<plars> sil2100: I'm running ubuntuuitoolkit locally to see if I can reproduce
<sil2100> Ursinha-afk: btw.! Do you get notifications whenever an MP for citrain is set up? :)
<sil2100> Ursinha-afk: anyway, another branch MPd
<sil2100> Saviq: sure!
<sil2100> Saviq: builds re-running
<sil2100> barry: I see you have things under control, right?
<barry> sil2100: i think so, though i am here for just about another hour.  i have band practice tonight.  but i think you're way past eod, so go havabanana! :)
<sil2100> plars: in case it's reproducible, could you send me an e-mail later on?
<sil2100> barry: oh! Ok, good luck then :) And see you tomorrow everyone o/
<barry> sil2100: cheers!  robru should be back tomorrow iirc
<Saviq> no go :|
 * Saviq no gets it
<Wellark> barry: any update on lines 63 and 64? it's past midnight here and I need to get them tested so that I won't block unity8 landing tomorrow
<barry> Wellark: 63 is in a silo now.  i'll click the build.  i think 64 needs that to complete before it can be sync'd
<tedg> barry, Can we get a silo for line 65 please?
<Wellark> barry: ack
<barry> tedg: looking
<Wellark> Saviq: where is the utopic counterpart for "Unity8 for RTM" landing?
<Saviq> Wellark, there is none, yet
<barry> tedg: critical and rtm14, so assigning
<Saviq> Wellark, didn't have time to prep
<Wellark> barry: thanks!
<Wellark> Saviq: np.
<Wellark> Saviq: I don't need it
<Wellark> just wondering
<barry> tedg: i think your sync: syntax is wrong: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/2800/console
<barry> tedg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/NewbieGuide
<tedg> barry, Try that
<Wellark> barry: could you update the "Additional source packages to land" for the i-network landing
<Wellark> barry: I think there should be sync:26 somewhere
<Wellark> but I don't know to which one to put it
<barry> tedg: you're good to go
<tedg> barry, Sweet, thanks!
<barry> Wellark: which row again?
<Wellark> barry: 63, 64
<barry> Wellark: i think it goes in line 64.  let me try that
<Wellark> I think they are freely modifiable
<barry> Wellark: take a look at line 64.  we can certainly try to sync it now before ubuntu/26 finished, but i have no idea whether it will work or not
<Wellark> barry: I really don't know what is involved in "syncing" so let's not push it
<Wellark> barry: we start testing with the utopic silo as soon as it's ready
<barry> Wellark: that's safest, esp. at this point
<barry> i am here for another 40m or so, and then perhaps slangasek can take over for me, as he's 3hrs west of here.  otherwise, the euros can help tomorrow morning
<Wellark> haha.. euros :D
<Wellark> barry: well, just give me the permissions to publish and I'll take care of it ;)
<barry> Wellark: are you a core dev?  if so, i think you already have perms.  if not, you're askin' the wrong monkey
<Wellark> barry: nope, I'm not a core dev
<Wellark> nor will I ever want to be
<Wellark> I just can't sleep anymore if I would have direct push rights to the archives
<barry> Wellark: you get used to the unlimited and awesome power to screw everything up
<slangasek> we should not be syncing before it's done building in the source silo
<barry> slangasek: ack
<slangasek> for that matter, I thought the syncing would happen automatically once it's done building
<slangasek> but ICBW
<slangasek> anyway, I'm certainly available to help over the next hours if needed
<Wellark> slangasek: thanks!
<tedg> barry, Can I get a rtm silo for line 62 please?
<barry> tedg: done
<tedg> barry, Cool and can you please publish ubuntu/20 ?
<barry> tedg: yep
<Saviq> ah so it is trust store's fault
<Saviq> oh crap
<Saviq> trainguards, can someone please publish rtm silo 1? it's blocking trust-store from landing and thus other things from building
<Wellark> Saviq: no. Dissapproved.
<Wellark> sorry, a little inside joke..
<Saviq> Wellark, you and your insides
<Wellark> Saviq: are you sure that --^ was not the fix for QtMultimedia ?
<Wellark> as with dbus-cpp you actually have to recompile all the relevant binaries to make use of the fixes
<Saviq> Wellark, oh?
<Saviq> mterry, ↑
<Saviq> Wellark, but I don't think I have that yet anyway
<Saviq> Wellark, meaning it *just* migrated
<Saviq> Wellark, and can't repro here
<mterry> Saviq, yeah but you reproduced on that same image earlier...  maybe you're just "unlucky" now
<Saviq> mterry, that's enough, I'll follow up on this tomorrow
<mterry> Saviq, yeah sign off.  We'll figure it out
<mterry> thanks
<Saviq> mterry, I meant your time, too
<mterry> Saviq, maybe you can only reproduce in mornings anyway!
<Saviq> mterry, indeed!
<mterry> Saviq, oh pft I time shift all over the place
<mterry> Though it would be nice to have a device that reliably reproduced
<mterry> Can't do much without it
<rsalveti> Mirv: tvoss: it seems we have an issue with trust-store on rtm
<Saviq> rsalveti, silo 1 needs publishing is all
<rsalveti> lemmesee
<rsalveti> Saviq: great, yeah, that will bump the mir version
<rsalveti> Saviq: who is landing that?
<rsalveti>  Packages built. Testing pass. QA signed off. You can publish.
<rsalveti> seems good to go
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, davmor2 ACKed two hours ago
<rsalveti> Saviq: saw you asked for it already
<rsalveti> let me land it
<Saviq> rsalveti, yup
<rsalveti> DONE
<rsalveti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> rsalveti, awesomes, thanks
<barry> okay passengers, i'm handing over the bananas and train controls to conductor slangasek.  see you tomorrow
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is on vacation
<Wellark> slangasek: landing sheet lines 63 and 64
<Wellark> do we need a separate rtm silo ?
<Wellark> or just test the packages in landing-026 on rtm images?
<Wellark> barry: ^
<slangasek> Wellark: line 64 is the rtm silo; it should be allocated after line 63 is built
<Wellark> slangasek: someone said something about copying packages over from the utopic silo or something..
<Wellark> anyway
<Wellark> trainguards: could someone please allocate rtm silo for line 64
<slangasek> yes, the "sync:26" directive is, AIUI, supposed to do that for you
<slangasek> no
<Wellark> line 63 is built. don't see rtm silo..
<slangasek> correct
<slangasek> that gets done only after the source silo is built
<slangasek> which they are, I just misread :)
<slangasek> so, yes, allocating the silo now
<Wellark> slangasek: thanks! :)
<slangasek> there we are
<Wellark> slangasek: awesome! now maybe I get to bed before 3am
<slangasek> now, let's see about getting the packages over there
<slangasek> btw, as this is a sync silo, you didn't really need to fill in the "Merge proposals to land" column
<Wellark> slangasek: well, once one of the sync silos got lost and then there was just a single rtm line saying "see above" :)
<slangasek> Wellark: so I've gone ahead and triggered the 'build' job (which you should also have access to do AIUI): https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-014-1-build/ - this should handle the binary package syncing
<Wellark> slangasek: why is it actually merging stuff?
<slangasek> because the code is not smart and you gave it conflicting directions ;)
<Wellark> slangasek: me? :D
<slangasek> whoever filled out the line that said both 'sync:26' and listed an MP
<Wellark> slangasek: well, there is a shared blame there
<Wellark> I added the MP's and barry added the "sync:26" ;)
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> so, trying this again
<slangasek> Wellark: ok, that worked; it's been synced now
<Wellark> slangasek: thanks! \o/
<Wellark> testing testing testing...
<slangasek> Wellark: I'm not sure it's published to the ppa yet, which is probably why https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-014-1-build/31/console hasn't returned
<Wellark> slangasek: the packages are listed in the ppa
<slangasek> ok
<lool> slangasek: weather >> I dont know which API this one is using; some apps fallback to geoip when not given a location in small enough time
<lool> slangasek: concerning location-service.override, thomas told me we dont need to update it; it should work to use the GPS hardware provider even if the remote espoo provider isn't there, I haven't tested this though
<lool> slangasek: HERE license, I can give you the cmd to set it to accepted; it's a known bug that we have no way to accept the license after wizard; lacks design, but ought to be handled differently with a click
<lool> slangasek: accept license with: LC_ALL=C gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.ubuntu.location.providers.here.AccountsService LicenseAccepted '<true>'
<Wellark> Saviq: seems the QtMultimedia fix has not hit the latest rtm-proposed image at least: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8561554/
<Wellark> I got a straight unity8 crash on boot
<slangasek> lool: from my reading of the code and associated bugs that I found in the landing spreadsheet (bug #1371630), the GPS hardware provider is currently not enabled at all
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1371630 could not be found
<slangasek> lool: (except by way of HERE)
<Saviq> Wellark, that's the thing, I don't think there *is* any fix
<slangasek> lool: license accept> thanks; I wound up hacking it directly into the file :-)
<lool> slangasek: landing 10 has the GPS enablement
<Saviq> rsalveti, could you retry the builds in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-006/+sourcepub/4474929/+listing-archive-extra for me please
<lool> slangasek: I've tested it, but tvoss wanted to give it another go before pushing the button
<Wellark> Saviq: well, didn't see that on utopic-proposed anymore
<slangasek> lool: right, that's exactly what I was looking at - so it doesn't seem to be the case that it /currently/ works with the GPS hardware provider, but that it should once we've landed this
<rsalveti> Saviq: done
<lool> slangasek: that's right
<Saviq> rsalveti, thanks
<lool> slangasek: my concern was that we might want to tweak the location-service startup flags based on the presence of HERE (and license being accepted), but thomas says we dont; I haven't verified this yet
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> sounds like it shouldn't be a blocker, anyway
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-10-15
<Wellark> ricmm, jhodap, rsalveti : what's in there --^ ?
<Wellark> could someone familiar with qtubuntu-media take a look: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1380736/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380736 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlocking sim while dash is not loaded leads to a system lockup" [Critical,New]
<Wellark> that silo just happens to match pretty well on the affected projects.. :)
<rsalveti> this landing is to support rotation when recording videos
<rsalveti> but for qtubuntu-media related changes, ping tvoss or jhodapp
<Wellark> rsalveti: thanks!
<cyphermox> ^ I'll assign it myself...
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> hmm
<Mirv> tvoss: so tonight I can drive car with GPS navigation? ;)
<tvoss> Mirv, yup )
<tvoss> :)
<Mirv> ogra_: any idea where's mako rtm image? not that it'd be hugely important as krillin seems to be there, but I'm just missing my daily dose.
<brendand> Mirv, can you give me those steps again for doing a proper diff?
<ogra_> Mirv, what are you missing exactly ? i see it on the server
<ogra_> Mirv, ogra@anubis:~/touchbot$ ./map-images.sh 105
<ogra_> krillin version: 105 maps to mako version: 88
<ogra_> (the script is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532237/ in case you want it)
<Saviq> sil2100, so, we have silo 6 for rtm, should I be checking the "append rtm" box? sources will be different than utopic (target is rtm branches)
<Mirv> ogra_: aha, I've mako 87 and no upgrade offer
<sil2100> Saviq: so, hm, in this case you don't have to check that box
<sil2100> Saviq: if you don't want to - since basically the requirement to append ~rtm is to make sure we don't get the same version numbers for both utopic and RTM
<Saviq> sil2100, well, yeah, that's the thing, it's *possible* with this that we do
<Saviq> sil2100, if I rebuild it today and do a parallel release into utopic...
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks, I save the script even though it gives me a grep error + "krillin version:  maps to mako version: 88"
<brendand> sil2100, so sadly the ringtone issue is true
<sil2100> Saviq: true, in this case it's best to check it then
<brendand> sil2100, although i can't reproduce the second issue ToyKeeper mentioned
<brendand> sil2100, for me it started vibrating straight away
 * sil2100 checks his mail
<Mirv> brendand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8558016/
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, will try and remember... although I wonder if this shouldn't be default in MP-based landings?
<sil2100> Saviq: in the past it was the default - maybe I'll change the flag to 'do not append ~rtm" instead
<sil2100> Well, it basically was this way before, but there were changes in policy
<sil2100> ._.
<Saviq> sil2100, it feels like it would need to be per-source..., since you can sync some packages but MP some others
<sil2100> Saviq: we could do that... but without it, the only way is to build them one by one in such a case
<Saviq> sil2100, ah right, we can still do that, that's fine I think
<ogra_> Mirv, you need to give the krillin version you want to map against as argument (see the paste how to call it)
<Mirv> ogra_: obviously!
<ogra_> in these "only for me" scripts i usually dont put a usae function or much error checking in :)
<ogra_> *usage
<Mirv> so, ubuntu-device-flash gives me 88, but no OTA for some reason
<ogra_> i think asac had a similar issue last week
<ogra_> (and made a lot of fuss around that)
<ogra_> i bet a reboot will show it
<asac> i have no OTA
<asac> i am on 104
<ogra_> i woke up to a blinking blue LED here ...
<ogra_> and am on 105 already
<asac> man this needs to get fixed
<ogra_> (after OTAing 30min ago)
<asac> cant be that folks get stuck
<ogra_> asac, well, i'm not sure who is at fault here ... but i would think the notification system
<asac> ogra_: i am going into "check for updates"
<asac> dont see anything there either
<ogra_> i know i sometimes dont get the notification if my device cant make his mind up on which wlan it wants to be over night
<ogra_> so it could even be lower in the stack
<asac> also the wifi symbol isnt visible
<asac> weird
<ogra_> s/his/it's/
<ogra_> for me the wifi symbol is always visible ... even if wlan doesnt properly work :/
<asac> Wellark: wifi symbol is not visible, but i have internet on wifi
<asac> is that your bug?
<ogra_> (i have two APs with the same SSID, same password but different auth mechanisms here, when i wake it up from sleep it is usually connected to the one thats farest away in teh house until i tap the other one and trigger a reconnect)
<asac> ok after going into system settings 5 times
<asac> it finally found the update at least
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> then it was most likely a network issue
<ogra_> system-image takes a while to time out if it cant reach the server for checking
<ogra_> a few minutes
<ogra_> while it is running in bg and not reaching the server you wont see an update in the UI
<Mirv> asac: ogra_: I rebooted and now it downloads 88
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> reboot or just long wait usually make it work
<Mirv> I think we have stalling connections when switching between 3G/wifi or both are enabled and there's no handover
<ogra_> well, i dont switch to 3G often
<ogra_> probably twice a week when shopping
<Mirv> actually one bug I'm offering PPA builds for lpotter is possibly related inside Qt bug #1357321
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<ogra_> i see my wlan issue several times a day ... (it got a lot better, i used to see it every time i wake up the device)
<ogra_> sigh ... that internet outage i had over night really bites ... my line is saturated with getting 100s of mails from other smtp servers :(
<sil2100> brendand: do you know if we have a bug for the ringtone issue that Selene pointed at?
<sil2100> brendand: I think we need to escalate those two additionally, since a promotion is - so to say - important today ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, why do you want to promote today if we have to promote tomorrow anyway
<Mirv> I think we need a promotion today, but let's talk in 15 mins :)
<sil2100> ogra_: a request from higher-ups
<ogra_> hmpf
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20141014-acf0142.changes
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> oh !
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20141014-acf0142.tar.xz
 * ogra_ jumps up and down in excitement
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-testresults-20141014-acf0142.ods
<ogra_> i want that !
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: are all those from THE list?!
<brendand> sil2100, yeah i just filed it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1381380
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381380 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Incoming call does not ring" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> ;)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ogra_ new device tarball. two bugs fixed, on the list
<brendand> sil2100, the second issue was not reproducible though
<john-mcaleely> (4 changes - one bug is three changes...)
<sil2100> brendand: you mean the facebook one, or the vibration one?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: excelllllent
<brendand> sil2100, the second calls issue
<brendand> sil2100, facebook one i'll try to reproduce more
<sil2100> brendand: is that one bad enought to be called a blocker? Since Selene mentioned as if it was happening rather frequently
<sil2100> The facebook auth thing
<seb128> brendand, sil2100, jdstrand and rsalveti were discussing it yesterday, there is an apparmor issue there (like it's denying access to the sound)
<seb128> also settings doesn't use that special directory
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ogra_ brendand davmor2 so if you have the time for a QA pass, it would be much appreciated :-)
<seb128> so it means the settings looks buggy and you can't select back the default ringtone
<seb128> which is annoying
<davmor2> brendand: known bug already the custom tarball apparently pulled in it's own ringtones that are stored somewhere that has app-armor denials so it can't use them, just set a ringtone seb128 told me about it yesterday
<davmor2> brendand: it's all that cwaynes fault damn him
<seb128> brendand, sil2100, davmor2: https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/media-hub/lp1377966/+merge/238306
<seb128> that doesn't fix the settings UI issue and not being able to select those back though
<davmor2> seb128: thanks dude
<seb128> yw!
<davmor2> seb128: I'm assuming though that System settings should be able to fall back to maybe the first tone in the list if it is unable to access the ringtone would be a nice fallback?
<Wellark> asac: ?
<Wellark> what's the bug?
<seb128> davmor2, unsure, we really want to list files in the custom dir imho, otherwise it means you buy a phone and can't select back the default ringtone if you ever change it, which is weird
<davmor2> seb128: yeap I get that, but I'm assuming at some point people will want to select their own mp3s or install ringtones from the store, or compose a piece and have that as a tone so then you might have a lot of dir's to cover
<seb128> right
<davmor2> Unless you have a ringtone dir and that is lists all tones
<Mirv> Wellark: hey. I started wondering, was that indicator-network landing that it will land and be QA sign-offed together with Unity8 landing agreed upon with QA? I published it, but they need to know if they need to also update indicator-network from archives in addition to upgrading the silo contents.
<seb128> well, we have a ringtone dir
<seb128> but that doesn't include user location or custom/oem one
<seb128> so we are likely to have a few extra ones to read
<ogra_> or add links ;)
<Wellark> Mirv: yes, they need to upgrade i-network from archives when testing the unity8 silo
<Wellark> unless, it's already part of the images
<Mirv> Wellark: ok, I'm adding a note then, otherwise they won't do it. no, it's not on image.
<Wellark> just sudo apt-get install indicator-network will do
<Mirv> Wellark: their current default behavior does not do normal apt update, but selective PPA only apt update
<Wellark> Mirv: makes sense
<ogra_> GRRRR
<ogra_> GOOOOGLE !!!!!!!!
<sil2100> ;)
 * ogra_ signs in newly after being kicked out of all google accounts
<davmor2> brendand, sil2100: I shouldn't grumble really I have 2 days off Tomorrow and friday :D
<brendand> davmor2, oh!
<brendand> davmor2, whose face is going to hurt on monday then?
<davmor2> brendand: yours honest ;)
<brendand> davmor2, oh we'll see about that
<dbarth> ogra_: what happened with your google accounts?
<ogra_> dbarth, google seems to have re-set the tokens so i needed to re-authenticate ... note that i has a DSL outage over night (oh, that that was in the browser, dont worry, on this machine i dont use system google accounts, nothing to do with you :) )
<ogra_> s/has/had/
<ogra_> s/that that/and that/
<dbarth> ogra_: ah cool, good to hear ;)
<ogra_> it is quite annoying that it lets you connect to a hangout first and only then considers it needs a re-auth ... but i blame google for that one ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: 1 all you only got 1 all again Ireland ;)
<davmor2> against even
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, what the german team did in the last five mins was really crazy ... they behaved like headless chicken ...
<davmor2> ogra_: That's Englands trick normally :)  I think the team is programmed to play for 60 minutes not 90 ;)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> well, i have never seen a german team freak out like that ... ireland surely deserved that last goal in the 94th min
<ogra_> (or better, germany deserved to get it :) )
<tvoss> sil2100, ^ :)
<Saviq> sil2100 (and landing team), I got three candidates for landing into RTM: bug #1381255, bug #1381092 and tvoss's bug #1380736
<ubot5> bug 1381255 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scope: veritcal-journal with summary overlaps results" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381255
<ubot5> bug 1381092 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Multiline attributes break (center flush) on return to visibility" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381092
<ubot5> bug 1380736 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "Unlocking sim causes unity8 crash" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380736
<Saviq> the two unity8 ones are not visible right now, but will be in an upcoming scope that's mean to go into the 10/16 image today
<Mirv> ah, ok tvoss knows better
<lool> tvoss: this is *utopic* I'm speaking about
<tvoss> lool, ah okay
<tvoss> lool, sorry then :)
<lool> tvoss: yes I want qa signoff on the landing of this in rtm too
<tvoss> Mirv, can I get a silo for line 69?
<lool> hmm crap, I dropped it locally
<Mirv> tvoss: done
<tvoss> Mirv, awesome, thanks
<lool> uploaded
<sil2100> Saviq: looking at those
<tvoss> Wellark, Saviq would appreciate a review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/qtubuntu-media/fix-races-for-access-to-destroyed-controls/+merge/238404
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, those make sense in overall, but let's poke Victor about those just so that he's aware
<Saviq> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> Saviq: but I suppose since they're bugs in a scope for tomorrow then they should land
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, and the bugs come from their team in any case
<Wellark> tvoss: well, I can review it.. but I have no other experience on qtubuntu-media apart from the 30 minutes I looked at the this morning at 3am :)
<Wellark> tvoss: oh, the m_service looked fishy to your eye as well? :)
<tvoss> well, obviously
<tvoss> and it's entirely usell
<tvoss> useless
<ogra_> sil2100, if you want tp promote, you kind of need to stop landing stuff at some point :)
<ogra_> when will we draw this line ?
<ogra_> (after the evening meeting ? )
<sil2100> ogra_: for now we still have a blocker on our radar sadly
<ogra_> sil2100, we should set a clear time for this and announce it so people know when we lock down (and stuff will need time to propagate through before QA can start testing)
<Wellark> sil2100: this unity8 crash has to be dealt with
<Wellark> sil2100: how much time do we have?
<sil2100> Wellark: we really want to promote by the EOD, so we need to stop landings sometime around the european evening if we are to still do promotion testing etc.
<ev> sil2100: hi. I've just left a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~psivaa/ubuntu-test-cases/skip-reminders/+merge/238402 . I think fixing this is more a job for dbarth or whomever owns the reminders tests. We shouldn't be hacking around buggy tests in the infrastructure.
<ogra_> sil2100, we need to take ~2h for package propoagation plus ~2h for image building into account
<sil2100> ev: yes, and it's being worked on, but since everyone has other deadlines and until it's fixed currently it's blocking devices for 3 hours
<sil2100> ev: so basically right now it's only locking up devices for no reason
<cjwatson> ogra_: 2h for package propagation in which distribution?
<sil2100> And there is no chance it'll get fixed today
<ogra_> ev, it kills lab devices with makes us miss about 60% of the total tests
<ogra_> cjwatson, from utopic into rtm ... thats was just a rough guess based on experience
<ev> sil2100, ogra_: that's a dangerous precedent to set. Have we reached out to the test owners to see if they can fix this?
<cjwatson> oh I thought you meant within ubuntu-rtm itself
<cjwatson> (which cycles *much* faster than ubuntu)
<ogra_> cjwatson, i'm sure if needed we can be faster ... i just want us to have enough wiggle room if we set a deadline
<sil2100> ev: yes, they're aware of the issue for some time now
<ev> and they haven't done anything about it?
<ev> that doesn't fill me with encouragement :)
<ev> who owns this?
<davmor2> Saviq: dude you rock \o/ I mean obviously it's still your fault, I know you passed the hot potato to tvoss but essentially it's still your fault ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, hey !
 * ogra_ feels left out !
 * tvoss tries to follow the conversation
<sil2100> ev: both dbarth and dpm are on it
<Saviq> davmor2, my pleasure
<ogra_> tvoss, it is just about pointing fingers :)
<tvoss> ogra_, hah
<ev> dbarth, dpm: hi
<davmor2> tvoss: I blame saviq for most things, I was happy to see he had managed to get some symbols for the unity8 crash on sim unlock so it could be fixed \o/
<dbarth> ev: technically not right now, but aware of the case and finding out why it fails
<dpm> sil2100, ev, I'm not sure what we can fix in reminders, it's a problem with UOA
<ev> dbarth, dpm: I'm less concerned with fixing the bug the test exposes, and more concerned with the test timing out instead of hanging forever
<davmor2> ogra_: I haven't even started, I mean there is Germanys crappy performance I mean that is obviously entirely your fault and it goes down hill from there, feeling better now?
<dpm> ev, so you'd suggest to modify the test?
<ev> dpm: yeah, could you not just have the test time out?
<ogra_> davmor2, phew ...
<ogra_> :)
<ev> dpm: something like http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2281850/timeout-function-if-it-takes-too-long-to-finish
<dpm> ev, I'm not familiar with the tests myself, but I'll ask elopio and balloons when they're up
<ev> so the test takes more than a few minutes, still fails, still gives you enough to figure out what's going wrong, but it doesn't kill the rest of the tests
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> it does time out
<sil2100> AlbertA2: hey!
<ogra_> after 4h
<ev> autopilot will be growing this as a feature – thomi has a branch – but this wouldn't take very long to implement
<ev> in the meantime
<ev> like 5-10 minutes
<ev> dpm: can you have them follow up on Siva's MP?
<davmor2> ogra_: just close your eyes a minute while I pick on ev dude you know the previous error is still showing blank, I thought we had a fix for that?
<ev> I'd like to centralise the conversation
<ev> davmor2: what is still showing blank?
<dpm> ev, sure, do you have a link to the MP?
<sil2100> ricmm: hey!
<sil2100> ricmm: so, I see you're also a lander for rtm silo 16
<dpm> ev, nm, I found the link from the scrollback
<ev> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~psivaa/ubuntu-test-cases/skip-reminders/+merge/238402
<ev> :)
<dpm> ok, thanks :)
<sil2100> ricmm: there's like one merge I'm really interested in there (the media-hub one) - do you have any ETA on it landing?
<davmor2> ev: settings, security and privacy, diagnostics, previous error reports.  The one that works if you restart whoopsie and touch a bug report
<davmor2> crash report even
<ricmm> sil2100: probably as soon as jhodapp is online
<ev> bdmurray: ^ sounds like we're not entirely there yet on stable crash identifiers
<ev> err system identifiers
<davmor2> ev: something about changing the upstart job iirc
<brendand> pstolowski, are https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1374481 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-youtube/+bug/1380588 the same?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1374481 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "Nearby and News scope do not load on reboot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380588 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "Results blank after reboot when scope is signed in to OA" [Critical,In progress]
<brendand> pstolowski, you have a landing that is marked as fixing the second one
<sil2100> brendand: btw. so were you able to get more info on the facebook issue that Selene reported?
<brendand> sil2100, i still personally can't reproduce it
<sil2100> Ok
<pstolowski> brendand, hi, no they aren't
<brendand> pstolowski, can you reply to victorp's comment then?
<pstolowski> brendand, sure
<brendand> pstolowski, just curious why that is getting fixed but the one tagged for this week is not
<Mirv> tvoss: lool: you've line 66 marked as testing pass and about syncing location-service + lxc-android-config, but the latter is still not in the silo?
<pstolowski> brendand, the other one is tricky and likely is a mix of various issues, we're still investigation. the oa auth one was more apparent and got fix togehter with other oa auth criticals
<Mirv> for rtm
<dbarth> pstolowski: which oa issues in particular?
<ogra_> Mirv, that was just uploaded into utopic and still sits iin the proposed pocket
<ogra_> Mirv, i assume lool wants to wait til it propagated before syncing to the silo ?
<pstolowski> dbarth, scopes-api and scopes-shell-plugin reltated (freezing and reliability); you may ask marcustomlinson for details
<lool> Mirv: yeah, I tested with it
<lool> Mirv: I raised this to tvoss on another chan
<ogra_> (though i guess a dput to the PPA wouldnt do harm)
<Mirv> lool: ok, but now it's already in QA sign-off without the package, so let's get it to the silo soon(ish)
<Mirv> sign-off queue, that is, not in actual testing
<lool> Mirv: yes, I've been scrambling to get it in
<Mirv> okay. it's alright since before it there's at least UITK anyway in the queue.
<lool> Mirv: but given we're at the bottom of the qa queue...  :-)
<marcustomlinson> dbarth: this were issues related to our use of OA from scopes. Not OA problems directly
<lool> Mirv: copied lxc-android-config now
<lool> from utopic-proposed
<lool> tvoss: ^
<lool> (in rtm silo 004)
<tvoss> lool, what do I need to do? :)
<lool> tvoss: it's just fyi  :-)
<tvoss> lool, thanks
<Mirv> tvoss: lool: thanks! I'll double-check the silo config is correct.
<Mirv> lool: uh oh, copying failed though
<Mirv> bah, "lxc-android-config 0.211 in utopic (source has no binaries to be copied)"
<lool> Mirv: oh crap
<lool> Mirv: sorry, copied it now; I had failed to type "y"
<cjwatson> what was your copy-package command?
<lool> Mirv: it's in
<cjwatson> ah right
<Mirv> looks good!
<tvoss> Wellark, Saviq mind giving utopic silo 10 a spin?
<Saviq> tvoss, yup, will do
<tvoss> Saviq, thanks
<dbarth> pstolowski: marcustomlinson: ok
<sil2100> davmor2: ping :)
 * davmor2 runs away and pretends he is not here
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the device tarballz?
<davmor2> sil2100: just finishing it up by testing the bits it fixes, had a quick look at the image no impact there :)
 * john-mcaleely awaiting news :-)
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> sigh ... ubuntu-touch-meta takes ages to migrate
 * sil2100 chokes migration
<davmor2> sil2100: man don't slow it down all the more
<ogra_> i shoudl pprobably coyp from proposed to proposed already to speed it up
<cjwatson> autopkgtests :-/
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i sadly need it in both distros so dpm can upload the new reminders click ...
<cjwatson> maybe I should figure out how to make archive-reports use "autopkgtests pending" as another condition for running proposed-migration
<cjwatson> at the moment it only does that when the archive cycles
<cjwatson> but we could probably speed up a number of cases by having it run p-m until there are no pending tests
 * cjwatson sticks that on the todo somewhere
<dpm> ogra_, if it's an issue to have it in both distros, then it'd be fine if it first changes on RTM and later on utopic. I.e. we're shipping reminders in the store
 * ogra_ copies from -proposed to -proposed so things can at least operate in parallel
<cjwatson> ogra_: yeah sensible
<ogra_> dpm, sure, thats why i will copy it now
<dpm> ok, thanks
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, is -proposed suite or component in copy-package ?
<cjwatson> suite
<ogra_> thx
<cjwatson> component → main/restricted/universe/multiverse
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> <- confused
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> done
<Saviq> trainguards, I can has reconfigure of silo 6? added i-n there
 * ogra_ notes in rmadison that there seems to sit another ubuntu-touch-meta in trusty-proposed ... i wonder whats that for 
<ogra_> (its not like we care about trusty )
<sil2100> Saviq: sure!
<davmor2> sil2100: john-mcaleely, ogra_: device tarball is good \o/
<ogra_> yay
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hit it!
<davmor2> sil2100: John is at Lunch obviously ;)
<sergiusens> davmor2: adding new personal ringtones should be handled by the content hub
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<sil2100> davmor2: then I go to lunch as well
<sil2100> o/
<Saviq> ah, just missed you
<davmor2> sergiusens: indeed, but then you need a way to implement that in system settings to import it and you need to ensure that system settings has read access to it too. Lots of small bits to think about with it is all :)
<Saviq> trainguards, can I have another reconfigure on rtm silo 6 please, added qtubuntu-media there to fix the unity8 crash on SIM unlock
<cjwatson> ogra_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/1.126.1
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> which makes sense for developers
<ogra_> oh, sdk
<ogra_> i missed that ... yep, it does
<cjwatson> lool: any chance you could (have somebody) verify bug 1310715 so that it doesn't get pulled from -proposed?
<ubot5> bug 1310715 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu Trusty) "Provide final 14.04 frameworks" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310715
<ogra_> ha, autopkgtests in utopic are done at least
<Mirv> Saviq: sure
<lool> cjwatson: ah I had tested that a while back and hadn't updated status
<lool> cjwatson: let me double check the contents and ack the bug
<lool> cjwatson: done
<cjwatson> yay thanks
<Mirv> Saviq: reconfig finished (it was sloow)
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<tvoss> Saviq, so silo 10 fixes the situation for me
<tvoss> Saviq, could you cross-check, pelase?
<Saviq> Mirv, oh, *actually*, could you do the magic to sync qtubuntu-media in rtm silo 6 from utopic silo 10 instead of the MP
<cwayne> cjwatson: do we have an ETA on the custom tarball split?  i've got the krillin one ready with the core apps (although it doesn't break anymore to have them in /custom and /usr so I guess the need to coordinate is much less now)
<Mirv> Saviq: ahum. hmm. yes! :)
<Saviq> Mirv, actually maybe I just did, can you double check my column?
<Mirv> Saviq: :D
<Mirv> Saviq: err, no :) let me handle it.
<cjwatson> cwayne: please go ahead with adding all the necessary apps to all of the custom tarballs you manage
<cjwatson> cwayne: asap
<ogra_> aaadn autopkgtests for rtm done as well ... (for -meta)
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks, in row 68 you could add a sync: line for i-n *from* rtm silo 6 then :)
<cwayne> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> cwayne: the blocker on the utopic side was sorting out what we're doing with HERE, which I've just mostly done - I'll be removing HERE from ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed fairly soon as discussed in mail
<Saviq> because I'm stoopid for complex syncs
<Saviq> tvoss, will check it out in a bit
<cjwatson> by way of switching that channel over to the cdimage-generated custom tarball
<Mirv> Saviq: it'd need the full ppa "urlish" thing, but since it's easier that I just copy it manually and add it to be additional source packages, I'm doing that
<Saviq> Mirv, but but, what if I need to rebuild!
<cjwatson> cwayne: then we need to check that all relevant custom tarballs on system-image have the necessary pieces in, and then we can remove stuff from the rootfs
<Saviq> Mirv, ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, and this way I'd learn and you'd have me off your back next time :)
<Saviq> aaanyway, out for a mo
<Mirv> Saviq: :) the other reason is that I've never used mixed MP + sync myself, so I'd say it's a bit more untested codepath. re-resyncs can be done manually. and ok, looking at 68 next.
<Mirv> Saviq: well, line 68 is utopic silo so it's more ok to test untested code paths :)
<cjwatson> sil2100,ogra_,Mirv: so I'm about to switch devel-proposed to the new custom tarballs (dropping HERE, adding apps currently in the rootfs that are due to be removed from there).  any objections?  it will be a system-image config change which will (AFAIK) cause import-images to generate a new image number shortly afterwards, although without a full rootfs build since it'll just be importing the new custom tarball
<ogra_> cjwatson, sure, notsure if you want to coordinate that with john-mcaleely though, his device tarball will also kick off import-images
<Mirv> Saviq: your learning experience is available now on line 68
<cjwatson> ogra_: seems preferable to have those be separate image numbers anyway
<Mirv> cjwatson: no objections from here. I mean, HERE.
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i mean :)
<Elleo> fginther: heya, would it be possible to trigger a jenkins run on this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~turan-mahmudov-l/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/+merge/236139
<Mirv> (that joke is soo fun)
<ogra_> if you both lannd in the same 5min you will land in the same image
<brendand> pstolowski, marcustomlinson - does this need youtube scope to be updated too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-youtube/+bug/1380588
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380588 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "Results blank after reboot when scope is signed in to OA" [Critical,In progress]
<brendand> pstolowski, marcustomlinson - i'm testing just the scopes api bit and it doesn't seem to change anything
<cjwatson> Mirv: worst product name ever
<marcustomlinson> brendand: the youtube scope is updated via the store
<marcustomlinson> brendand: so if you're on rtm image 88, then the api changes and the scope will work together to fix the issue
<cjwatson> OK, I figure John isn't up yet, going for it
<brendand> marcustomlinson, ah so i get results if i pull to refresh, but not automatically
 * cjwatson crosses fingers
<marcustomlinson> brendand: you're on image 88?
<brendand> marcustomlinson, 105
<asac> 13:33 < asac> anyone else has this problem that if you press the power button to turn on device you end up with the shutdown/reboot/cancel dialog?
<ogra_> asac, sometimes, if i hold the button for to long (i think)
<marcustomlinson> brendand: ok then you will probably need to go to the ubuntu store and uninstall and install the YouTube scope again. you need the latest
<asac> ogra_: yeah, its not well tuned mayb
<asac> e
<marcustomlinson> brendand: the latest youtube scope is currently in rtm image 88
<asac> ogra_: who maintains the timeout threshold for displaying that?
<ogra_> asac, i think if you make the time longer you run into issues with the actual HW reboot it causes
<ogra_> asac, i would guess that lives in unity8 or mir
<asac> hardware reboot takes far far longer
<ogra_> on mako it takes 5sec
<ogra_> so you need to stay below that i think
<brendand> marcustomlinson, what's the version?
<marcustomlinson> brendand: 1.0.14
<Mirv> Saviq: I think 006 needs to wait a bit, since I first copied without binaries, and now it needs to run some cycle before I can recopy them I think.
<brendand> marcustomlinson, that is what i have
<marcustomlinson> brendand: if you call "click list" from adb you should see com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube 1.0.14
<marcustomlinson> brendand: where are you seeing that version?
<brendand> marcustomlinson, was the original bug that it wouldn't show any results at all, or only initially?
<brendand> marcustomlinson, in click list
<marcustomlinson> brendand: did you follow the steps in the bug description?
<Mirv> Saviq: utopic 026 remains to be seen if it work (mixing MP:s with a sync request), I kicked a built to see since just build requesting indicator-network didn't work.. might need manual approach if it doesn't work
<brendand> marcustomlinson, yeah
<Mirv> sil2100: have you ever tried a mixed MP:s + sync request? does it work? experiment ongoing at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-026-1-build/7/console:)
<Mirv> prepare looked quite good https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/2815/console
<marcustomlinson> brendand: If you try the process again and it works then the bug in question is definitely fixed. The bug as it stood would never show results on boot
<marcustomlinson> brendand: if its intermittent, works on one try then not on another, then that may be due to another bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1374481
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1374481 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "Nearby and News scope do not load on reboot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tvoss> Wellark, any luck?
<brendand> marcustomlinson, when i reboot there are still no results, i need to pull down to refresh to get them
<brendand> marcustomlinson, i'll reflash and see what happens when i try it without the silo
<marcustomlinson> brendand: what version of unity-plugin-scopes do you have?
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 ( and maybe cjwatson ) should I publish the device tarball?
<cjwatson> john-mcaleely: I'm out of your way
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, go for it then :)
<john-mcaleely> cjwatson, ogra_ noted. going for it
<cjwatson> (syncing the new image to test now, but my internet is slow, so ETA half an hour on having it locally)
<brendand> marcustomlinson, i'll check that
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 gone for it. tarball pushed
<ogra_> yay
 * Mirv afk for maybe 30mins, will add q-m again after that to 006
<Saviq> Mirv, line 68 not ready yet, I didn't ask for a silo! ;)
<seb128> brendand, do you know what's the status of the rtm-13 silo?
<brendand> seb128, on hold essentially
<seb128> why?
<seb128> is that planned for rtm still or likely to miss it?
<brendand> seb128, because it contains fixes besides the ones requested for the delivery
<seb128> shrug
<brendand> seb128, which fix were you concerned about?
<seb128> the one where alarm have the wrong time
<brendand> seb128, got the bug number?
<seb128> brendand, 1364949
<seb128> 1311165
<seb128> brendand, ^ those
<seb128> brendand, bug 1378774 as well (non translatable strings)
<ubot5> bug 1378774 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Swipe to delete is not translatable" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378774
<ogra_> iirc victorp looked over these and rejected them yesterday
<seb128> ogra_, having alarms stored/going at the wrong time is not a blocker? :-(
<brendand> seb128, 1364949 is landing
<seb128> brendand, how?
<seb128> if silo 13 is blocked
<ogra_> seb128, afaik bzoltan was asked to unbundle them from the landing so it can still go in today before we close the gates
<seb128> does that include the translations fix?
<ogra_> seb128, only critical and rtm14 tagged bugs go in atm ...
<seb128> ogra_, right, but 3 of those match that definition
<ogra_> seb128, which means "critical and rtm14 targged" by management
<seb128> and I don't see any landing/silo for selected uitk fixes
<ogra_> seb128, other fixes can go in next week again
<seb128> ogra_, I think the wrong time for calendar events match that definition still
<seb128> but ok, I guess I'm just going to wait and see
<ogra_> seb128, yes, but the landing needs to be unbundled so the critical ones go in now and the non critical ones get in next week
<seb128> ogra_, right, I guess my question is "is anyone working on unbundling the fixes"
<ogra_> seb128, as i said, bzoltan was asked to unbundle this landing
<seb128> k
<seb128> so "bzoltan is"
<ogra_> not sure where he stands with that
<seb128> great
<seb128> thx
 * ogra_ heasnt heard anything beyond the requirement
<ogra_> seb128, though given that it involves UITK it starts looking bad ... UITK takes ages too test
<Wellark> tvoss: testing...
<tvoss> Wellark, ack
<seb128> ogra_, well, I guess I care too much about rtm
<seb128> ogra_, next week update is fine for me
<Wellark> tvoss: which ppa was it?
<bzoltan> ogra_: seb128: The silo15 is the one what victorp wants, that is a single bugfix of the LP: #1379832. The silo13 is good to land too.
<seb128> I just want to see those bugs fixed on my phone :p
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1379832 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "search box in dash is too big" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379832
<tvoss> Wellark, silo 10
<lool> trainguards, I'd like to publish updated custom tarball on utopic channel; this will trigger system-image updates; any objection?
<tvoss> Wellark, citrain is your friend
<lool> this is for line 70 -- Fix #1376785 - don't run HERE provider all the time
<ogra_> bzoltan, ah, cool, so it is alrready unbundled ?
<seb128> ogra_, the fix they want/unbundled is an UI one
<seb128> which means still alarms going at the wrong time in rtm
<seb128> well, I guess rtm isn't meant to be perfect, let's wait for next week fixes ;-)
<ogra_> just change your clock ? _P
<ogra_> :P
<bzoltan> ogra_:  Yes
<Wellark> tvoss: you are better friend :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, oh, cool
<ogra_> seb128, so there iis a chance it will make it
<bzoltan> ogra_:  The only thing what will be my problem is how to sort out on my trunk these two landings... but they will not conflict, that is for sure.
<ogra_> seb128, saldy i cant get any info from our management ( asac or rickspencer3) about any possible freeze date
<ogra_> s/date/time/
<ogra_> this is all way to unplanned ...
<seb128> ogra_, well, as said they cherrypicked an UI change and let you the reminder being on wrong tz one out, so I personally don't really care whether that one land or not
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, so I got qtubuntu-media uploaded... but it failed to build with "Build for superseded Source"... /me has no idea what that means https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-006/+sourcepub/4476829/+listing-archive-extra
<ogra_> seb128, but the customer might :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: seb128: I have heard from victor about a possible amnesty later this week... so we might push out some fixes. I have ~15 fixed critical bugs 8 of them with rtm14 tag waiting on my staging branch...
<ogra_> bzoltan, amnesty ?
<ogra_> bzoltan, we will do normal landings from friday on again
<bzoltan> ogra_:  like unblocking the silo13 for example
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I believe when I see it :D
<ogra_> bzoltan, the important bit is that all the critical rtm14 bugs are fixed *today*
<ogra_> else we dont really need to go on
 * lool updates custom tarball in utopic
<bzoltan> ogra_: I have 9 fixex-commited Critical and rtm14 tagged MRs waiting for the amnesty ...  JoeO and victorp picked only one fix for the bq image... the rest are grounded.
 * lool finished
<bzoltan> ogra_: seb128: look at this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bugs?field.tag=rtm14 What you see "Fix commited" are all landed on our staging branch and waiting for being integrated to the RTM/Utopic archive.
<ogra_> bzoltan, that wont help
<ogra_> (see PM too)
<Wellark> ogra_: no, the important part is that all of the bugs From The List are fixed today
<Wellark> one of my Criticals was set to ota-2 in that list
<ogra_> Wellark, did i say something different ?
<Wellark> 15:57 < ogra_> bzoltan, the important bit is that all the critical rtm14 bugs are fixed *today*
<cwayne> fginther: ping
<Wellark> I thought you meant the actual "all" Criticals
<ogra_> Wellark, yeah, i was referring to the list indeed
<Wellark> ogra_: ah, ok.
<ogra_> othher fixes can happen next week
<asac> Wellark: i have the indicator gone issue again (in case there is anything i shall check live0
<Wellark> asac: not on the list ;)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is on vacation
<Wellark> asac: sure. I will run my own investigations tomorrow as well
<Wellark> now I'm just too busy
<tvoss> Wellark, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010
<Wellark> seems that there is at least some suspending going on
<Wellark> tvoss: I found it already
<Wellark> tvoss: silo 10 was enough info :)
<fginther> Elleo, triggered
<tvoss> Wellark, ack
<fginther> cwayne, what's up?
<Elleo> fginther: thanks :)
<cwayne> fginther: hey,  i'm having trouble reaching search.apps.ubuntu.com from a node on s-jenkins, is there some firewall rule that my need changing? it seems the store has moved from prodstack3 to prodstack4
<Wellark> Saviq: I got unity8 to crash after doing "restart unity8"
<Wellark> is that known?
<Saviq> Wellark, don't do "restart unity8", that's crazy!
<Wellark> Saviq: right...
<Saviq> Wellark, for real, we got a crash on exit that sometimes hits us
<Wellark> ack
<Saviq> Wellark, not really high prio
<Wellark> rebootin then..
<ogra_> if you want to restart the session, stop lightdm and start lightdm
<Wellark> although seems the media-hub-server goes crazy
<ogra_> that should be a tad safer
<Wellark> tvoss: ^
<tvoss> Wellark, sorry, I don't see that here
<sil2100> Saviq: that LP build problem looks like something new that I didn't see before
<tvoss> Wellark, would you mind focusing on the actual issue at hand?
<Wellark> tvoss: try "restart unity8" until it crashes and apport kicks in
<Wellark> after that media-hub-server consumes 100% CPU
<tvoss> Wellark, sure, not important right now
<fginther> cwayne, possibly, let me dig on that a little
<sil2100> jhodapp: hello!
<jhodapp> hey sil2100
<sil2100> Saviq: let me try understanding that though
<Wellark> tvoss: yes. just pointing out what I see while focusin on the issue at hand
<Saviq> sil2100, I think I might have caused that... Mirv uploaded it manually and then I built a sync: silo, seems to be bug #444030... 2009
<tvoss> Wellark, bug report appreciated
<ubot5> bug 444030 in Launchpad itself "Soyuz refuses to build superseded Source which is actually published" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444030
<Wellark> or shall I just have a blind eye on session service consuming 100% CPU?
<Wellark> tvoss: will file one
<sil2100> jhodapp: so, rtm silo 16 has a fix for a bug that we currently consider a blocker for promotion (besides being critical)
<sil2100> jhodapp: I've been wondering, do you have any ETA on getting that silo tested?
<Mirv> Saviq: I think it means it's beyond repair and version would need to be bumped :(
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes, trying to land as soon as I can
<sil2100> jhodapp: excellent
<sil2100> Saviq: uh...
<jhodapp> sil2100, I'm hoping in the next several hours...there's a bug in my code that I need to fix so working on it right now
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: the other way is assigning a second silo for that
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, let's just drop it from that silo
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: maybe moving everything seems a bit rad, but we could assign a silo just for this one... or!
<Saviq> and let it go in in its own silo then
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: the other, less clean solution (but acceptable by slangasek) is to just remove the qtubuntu-media package and re-upload as a source-sync
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: the source sync would automatically get a ~rtm in its version, so the version number is different
<Saviq> sil2100, Mirv, do what you have to do, I'll try not to break anything again (especially as I have to go to the tax office now)
<Saviq> your call
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, we'll think of the best solution :)
<sil2100> Saviq: 'have fun'
<ogra_> dpm, please publish the new reminders as soon as you can, seed change landed everywhere
<Mirv> sil2100: maybe ~rtm would be the way to go... could you try it? I'm not 100% sure how it should be done
<dpm> awesome, thanks ogra_, do we have a promoted RTM image yet? I'll have to wait for that to have the least breakage in the evernote account as possible
<sil2100> Mirv: sure, let me experiment then - in case it doesn't work we can always split it out ;)
<ogra_> dpm, i doubt we'll get a promotion today
 * sil2100 does the source sync
<ogra_> dpm, there is way to much stuff in flight and nobody called out a deadline for landing yet
<sil2100> ogra_: don't doubt my child..!
<Mirv> :)
<dpm> ok, thanks ogra_
<ogra_> sil2100, well, we have to stop landing things for that
<ogra_> sil2100, and i dont see that happen
<sil2100> ogra_: sure, but first I need the blocker fix in
<sil2100> And besides, it's a very 'tricky' situation right now
<ogra_> sil2100, right
<sil2100> Since stopping the line completely means that people won't be able to land fixes that are critically needed
<sil2100> So it's a very sensitive thing
<ogra_> sil2100, right ... but if we stop the line we at least need to tell people ...
<sil2100> ogra_: sure thing
<ogra_> this is getting even worse than having a secret buglist published 3 days before deadline
<sil2100> For now landings continue, as everyone is doing what they can to upload as much as they can
<seb128> ogra_, who is the right person to discuss potential rtm blockers with?
<sil2100> seb128: what do you mean by 'potential blockers'?
<sil2100> For promotion?
<seb128> sil2100, the custom ringtone situation with discussed earlier
<seb128> sil2100, I wonder if I need to do anything on the settings side and what
<ogra_> seb128, pmcgowan can re-target bugs and bring them on the list
<seb128> sil2100, I don't even know where that custom ringtone comes from and who to discuss it with
<seb128> pmcgowan, ^
<seb128> pmcgowan, hey btw ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: there's victorp, pmcgowan and of course olli_
<Wellark> tvoss: ok. seems working..
<Wellark> or at least not breaking anything else
<tvoss> Wellark, ack
<tvoss> Saviq, ^
<Wellark> tvoss: although should I check some video playback?
<tvoss> Wellark, yeah, definitely
<Wellark> as there was the attacched bug
<Wellark> riight
<Wellark> I was just concerned about the unity8 crash.. :)
<tvoss> Wellark, this should theoretically work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1376467
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376467 in Media Hub "can't playback a second video" [Critical,In progress]
<cwayne> ogra_: apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu has made it into the rtm archive, should we kick a build so that I can update the custom tarball to have good cache?
<Wellark> tvoss: ok. will go through the steps in the bug rerpot
<tvoss> Wellark, ack
<sil2100> davmor2: is brendand gone already?
<ogra_> cwayne, i'm waiting for john-mcaleely's device tarball build to pop out of the build machinery
<ogra_> (image 107)
<davmor2> sil2100: I assume so
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, I think it's in 106, isn't it?
<sil2100> davmor2: who do we have available today for QA then? You mentioned Victor can help us out, right?
<Wellark> tvoss: err.. camera froze to the splash screen...
<davmor2> sil2100: why do we havea build up
<Wellark> no crash though..
<tvoss> Wellark, different bug, just use two video files
<Wellark> tvoss: I don't have any ;(
<Wellark> let me see if I can get some real quick
<tvoss> jhodapp, ^ could you help out wellark here?
<sil2100> davmor2: there are a few things, like we'll need someone to prioritize sign-off of silo 16 once it's ready
<Wellark> tvoss: so I just slam some videos to the SD card root and they show up in the scopes?
<jhodapp> tvoss, kind of in a rush to land my critical fix, really don't have any spare time until then
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, i thought 106 was cjwatson's custome tarball rebuild
<pmcgowan> seb128, hi Im here, whats the issue on custom ringtones?
<davmor2> sil2100: probably best to ping me seems cwayne is being a QA guy again and make sure his tarball is right  \o/
<john-mcaleely> hm@freeside:~$ ubuntu-device-flash --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --device krillin --show-image
<john-mcaleely> 2014/10/15 14:02:42 Device is |krillin|
<john-mcaleely> Description: ubuntu=20141015,device=20141014-acf0142,custom=1413152967,version=106
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, ^ looks like my tarball
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ah, awesome
<Mirv> sil2100: should the non-~rtm be deleted first?
<sil2100> davmor2: oh, so no need to double check the custom tarballs, right?
<seb128> pmcgowan, settings don't list the directory used, so it's missing from the UI and you can't select it back if you happen to try another ringtone
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, sorry, doing that ;) I got caught up in discussions
<ogra_> cwayne, sounds like you are unblocked then
<cwayne> sil2100: no we're going to need to check the custom tar still
<davmor2> sil2100: there will be but they aren't ready yet
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah :)
<cwayne> ogra_: cool, so i'll build the tar, but it won't be properly synced up until there's a new image with the same a-e-u
<ogra_> k
<seb128> pmcgowan, since that ringtone was added under /custom in a new location, not sure if that even got discussed somewhere, I can work on adding the directory to the setting lookup paths though
<tvoss> jhodapp, ack
<pmcgowan> seb128, do you have a bug #? I can get it escalated
<davmor2> sil2100: also judging by cwayne 's conversation with jhodapp he needs that silo landed too :)
<seb128> pmcgowan, not yet, I just learnt about that custom ringtone a bit earlier by reading IRC
<seb128> pmcgowan, I'm just pointing it as a potential issue, I can open a bug if you want
<pmcgowan> seb128, right thats new
<pmcgowan> seb128, yes please
<seb128> pmcgowan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1381528
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381528 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[sound] don't list custom ringtones" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> thanks seb128
<seb128> pmcgowan, yw
<cjwatson> 13:59  * lool updates custom tarball in utopic
<cjwatson> lool: which tarball was that?
<Wellark> seriously.. how hard can it be to find couple of free clips on the internet....
<lool> cjwatson: custom-vendor-here-0.9.tar.xz
<davmor2> Wellark: for what?
<lool> cjwatson: the one you want to kill
<cjwatson> lool: ok, does that add the apps that are being removed from the rootfs?
<lool> cjwatson: no
<cjwatson> lool: not kill, just move :)
<cjwatson> lool: it needs to asap, please
<lool> cjwatson: err
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick this week
<seb128> sil2100, do you know why silo 1 is marked as "ready to build" when it's built in the ppa and should be ready to publish instead?
<cjwatson> lool: I can't remove the ten apps in question from the rootfs until all the custom tarballs have whatever subset of them they need
<lool> cjwatson: so I'm not running any custom tarball building code ATM; it's built by hand; am I supposed to run the new livecd-rootfs code?
<sil2100> seb128: hm, it might have happened like that if someone reconfigured it
<Wellark> davmor2: testing qtubuntu-media
<sil2100> seb128: the silo state then gets reset - usually a watch only build should be enough if nothing changed in the silo contents
<seb128> sil2100, why would have anyone do that?
<cjwatson> lool: no, you probably want something similar to the code in lp:~savilerow-team/savilerow/rtm-custom-tools
<seb128> sil2100, can I just do publish ignoring the previous step?
<cjwatson> build.sh
<sil2100> Not sure, maybe by accident? Will check that if it's indeed the case
<seb128> sil2100, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-1-build/81/console
<seb128> sil2100, that's the most recent build
<seb128> seems k to me
<cjwatson> lool: the ten apps in question are:   com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-amazon com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-ebay com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-gmail com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter com.ubuntu.dropping-letters com.ubuntu.filemanager com.ubuntu.reminders com.ubuntu.sudoku com.ubuntu.terminal
<davmor2> Wellark: http://samples.mplayerhq.hu/
<sil2100> seb128: indeed looks ok, but just to make sure CI Train didn't loose any state or anything, let's do a watch-only build
<sil2100> It will take only a minute
<sil2100> seb128: let me do that
<Wellark> davmor2: thanks! I found couple that are sfw :)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/evolution-fixes/+merge/238174 ? ;)
<sil2100> Like, top-approve
<sil2100> As I see it's already approved and reviewed
<seb128> sil2100, done
<sil2100> seb128: silo published if anything
<seb128> sil2100, thanks!
<seb128> queuebot is lagging behind ;-)
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm going to jump on silos for a bit, cwayne when the custom tb is ready give me a ping ta
<cwayne> davmor2: willdo
<Wellark> tvoss: now I slammed the videos to an sd card and inserted it to krillin, but can't find the videos in the scopes at all ;(
<Wellark> tvoss: trying to reboot..
<davmor2> Wellark: are they in a Folder Videos on the sdcard?
<Wellark> davmor2: no, why would they be?
<Wellark> davmor2: restart helped
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards, barry | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick this week
<barry> all aboard
<Wellark> tvoss: either we broke everything or krillin doesn't have any codecs..
<Wellark> tvoss: the videos show up in Video Scope
<Wellark> but they don't have any preview
<Wellark> and when I launch them in the media player it just stays black and does not start playing
<Wellark> no errors or anything
<balloons> plars, psivaa can you point out the reminders failures?
<balloons> the dashboard has so many incomplete runs it's really hard to make heads or tails of it
<Wellark> tvoss: oh, wait.. now the camera works
<Wellark> and I got two videos
<Wellark> and they at least show previews..
<psivaa> balloons: http://dev-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch_stable-krillin-smoke-daily/350/consoleText
<ogra_> balloons, rtm 88 was the last one on krillin where reminders passed
<psivaa> the bottom of that
<balloons> thanks! plars, is there anyway to get the subunit file from that run? I don't see it in the artifacts
<lool> ogra_: did you go through a silo to land https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/1.192 ?
<ogra_> lool, no, we dont do seed changes in silos
<plars> balloons: autopilot never exited properly, so probably not - the job timed out
<plars> balloons: it just gets stuck forever
<ogra_> lool, but i discussed it in the landing meeting before doing it
<lool> ogra_: well that didn't help my touch-meta landing
<Wellark> tvoss: does not fix #1376467
<Wellark> but video at least playes
<Wellark> the first one you open
<Wellark> tvoss: I have to close media player in between videos
<balloons> plars, ack, ok. subunit files always would be helpful
<Wellark> tvoss: after launching a second video while the previous one is still open in the media player, the mediaplayer does not update the preview, but also the first video does not play anymore either
<tvoss> Wellark, okay, thank you
<Wellark> anyway, looking at the bug description we are not making things any worse
<Wellark> and I haven't had unity8 crash
<cjwatson> ok, is the dash showing anything useful at all in latest devel-proposed for anyone else?
<Wellark> Saviq: see my comments abovr to tvoss --^
<cjwatson> it's blank in the emulator for me
<cjwatson> although click list looks right
<cjwatson> so I'm quite worried that I broke it with the custom tarball change, but it takes me ages to download anything to check
<cjwatson> could somebody please look?
<cjwatson> it might be something else ...
<cjwatson> downloading fresh in dual-boot, but who knows how long that'll take
<Saviq> sil2100, Mirv, so what's the verdict on qtubuntu-media?
<sil2100> Saviq: one more minute please!
<Mirv> Saviq: sil is swamped. I'd guess he'll start with REBUILD_SOURCES_FOR_SYNC and APPEND_RTM_TO_VERSION soon, but I wasn't sure about what to do so he'll start it soon
<cjwatson> sil2100: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1367332 on the pre-lockdown list?
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1367332 not found
<Mirv> no, he did not use exactly that :)
<mvo> cjwatson: I just updated to r88 and I see a normal dash. white-snowballs in the launcher on hte icons, but those are there since some days I think. it seems to sometimes timeout with bad wifi if I browse in the apps in the store
<sil2100> cjwatson: still waiting for the list, but I would really like to have that ;/
<cjwatson> mvo: r88 in which device?
<mvo> hm, I stand corrected, "funny" corruption now in the dash
<mvo> cjwatson: n4
<cjwatson> mvo: latest mako in ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed is 285
<Saviq> didnae work
<cjwatson> mvo: you sure you're not looking at rtm?
<mvo> cjwatson: yes, rtm, sorry, I probably missed context here then
<cjwatson> specifically devel-proposed, that's the one whose custom tarball I switched over
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards, barry | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick this week
<cjwatson> sil2100: doing my best but very limited by network performance
<mterry> plars, the unlocking fix...  that doesn't need to be in the 10/16 image, right?
<sil2100> cjwatson: no pressure, but do you have any ETA for finishing it up? I'm in many meetings now and just want to know if we can make it in in time
<tvoss> Wellark, this was the actual bug I was after: https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1378311
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378311 in Media Hub "EndOfStream event not received when QML Video component is destroyed" [High,New]
<tvoss> Wellark, could you try the instructions on the bug report?
<sil2100> davmor2: just to be clear: once the custom tarball is done, it still needs to pass QA from you right?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards, barry | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru broke 3 ribs
<davmor2> sil2100: Correct a mundo
<sil2100> davmor2: ACK, I heard we need this before the cut-off too..
<davmor2> sil2100: cwayne is just making sure it works before I break it erm test it ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: Yeap
<cjwatson> sil2100: I'm not sure, it really depends on whether devel-proposed is actually currently broken or whether that's just me (which is going to take me at least another half an hour to figure out, unless somebody can step in), and we need to get all the other custom tarballs maintained by cwayne/lool (at least?) updated
<cjwatson> at the moment I'm stuck waiting for downloads
<cjwatson> robru: yikes :(
<lool> what's broken?
<davmor2> sil2100: which in turn need silo 016 landed and in an image and apparmor-easy-prof too
<cjwatson> 14:57 <cjwatson> ok, is the dash showing anything useful at all in latest devel-proposed for anyone else?
<cjwatson> 14:57 <cjwatson> it's blank in the emulator for me
<cjwatson> 14:58 <cjwatson> although click list looks right
<cjwatson> 15:01 <cjwatson> so I'm quite worried that I broke it with the custom tarball change, but it takes me ages to download anything to check
<lool> custom tarballs: I'm aware of multiple efforts
<sil2100> robru: ok, that's more detailed ;)
<cjwatson> 15:01 <cjwatson> could somebody please look?
<cjwatson> 15:01 <cjwatson> it might be something else ...
<cjwatson> lool: ^-
<lool> cjwatson: reflashing utopic aclean now
<cjwatson> lool: that's utopic-proposed?
<robru> The best part about this job is how easy it is to work in bed ;-)
<lool> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> lool: thanks
<plars> mterry: I suspect that it will make some tests start to pass a bit better again, but if it's not worth the risk, I understand
<bzoltan> brendand:  I see that the silo15 UITK was moved back from "under testing" to the "need QA sign-off". Is there anything I could help you?
<Wellark> tvoss: sorry, already flashed
<Wellark> and testing other silos
<brendand> bzoltan, davmor2 can tell you
<Wellark> trainguards: why do I see this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-003/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-armhf/Packages
<Wellark> when the archive should contain these: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003
<ogra_> Wellark, looks like a packages file
<ogra_> Wellark, because you are looking at the wrong distro then
<sil2100> Wellark: yeah, you're looking at ubuntu
<davmor2> bzoltan: don't worry about just now I'll ping you after
<sil2100> brendand: you're back!
<Wellark> sil2100: and how do I tell apt-add-repository to add the correct dist?
<ogra_> Wellark, you dont
<davmor2> sil2100: no he isn't
<ogra_> Wellark, you use the citrain tool
<ogra_> which does it for you
<sil2100> Wellark: use the citrain device-upgrade tool to pull in your silos
<brendand> sil2100, not really - shhh
<sil2100> It also uses some hacks to do this job as best as possible
<brendand> sil2100, if there's something really really critical let me know
<ogra_> brendand, "everything"
<ogra_> :)
<Wellark> blah..
<bzoltan> davmor2:  I am a bit worried :) I am planning to commute home
<davmor2> bzoltan: see pm
<lool> cjwatson: I've flashed utopic-prposed on mako, it booted fine
<cjwatson> lool: app scope working?
<lool> version version: 285
<lool> version ubuntu: 20141015
<lool> version device: 20140929.1
<lool> version custom: 20141015
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 20141015 could not be found
<cjwatson> thanks ubot5
<Wellark> sil2100, ogra_: thanks
<brendand> ogra_, you want me to do everything?
<cjwatson> lool: can you check that (say) the amazon webapp and the filemanager still work?
<lool> cjwatson: I can see the home scope with default apps and I can search for apps in the app store
<ogra_> brendand, if you like :)
<lool> ups I froze dash
<cjwatson> release-quality software
<lool> cjwatson: filemanager and amazon webapp worked
<lool> note taht I didn't --wipe
<lool> cjwatson: I'm still wrangling pbuilder to generate a custom tarball; do I understand correctly that you have one with the list of apps you mentioned?
<cjwatson> lool: the one that's in the devel-proposed channel, for instance, yes
<mvo> cjwatson: do you still need someone testing devel r285 on a n4?
<cjwatson> mvo: devel-proposed, but wouldn't hurt to make sure
<cjwatson> though it's almost finished downloading here ...
<mvo> cjwatson: right, channel.ini has ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed, image is 285. let me know if I should test anything for you
<cjwatson> cwayne: any progress on adding those apps to your custom tarballs?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards, barry | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru broke 3 ribs
<cwayne> cjwatson: i've got a tarball, just flashing to test it now
<sil2100> This will be a long day and night
<cjwatson> yay
 * sil2100 goes for some coffee
<sil2100> cwayne: so, I just got informed that you're waiting for silo 16 with your custom tarball, is that right?
<lool> cjwatson: so I've finsihed a custom tarball build, but updated the wrong click list
<lool> cjwatson: does this look about right -- modulo list of clicks? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8565400/
<cwayne> sil2100: to work properly yeah, we also need apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.37 in an image
<cjwatson> lool: looks perfect modulo the list
<jgdx> trainguard, can I have permission to operate the ci train?
<robru> jgdx: which permission do you need? Spreadsheet edit rights, Jenkins? Have you been trained on its use?
<jgdx> robru, actually, it seems I won't be needing it this time. Thanks though.
<sil2100> cwayne: do you know if apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu is prepared in some silo already?
<sil2100> jhodapp: ping :)
<cwayne> sil2100: it appears to be landed in archive already
<cwayne> so we'll get it with next rootfs image
<cwayne> and then the image + custom will be in sync and have the working custom apps cache to not take 5 minutes to boot :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, pong
<cjwatson> ondra-: hmm, does dual-boot involve putting its own custom tarball in place?
<ondra-> cjwatson what do you mean?
<ondra-> cjwatson it works with custom channels out of the box
<cjwatson> ondra-: well, we're moving a bunch of apps from the rootfs to custom at the moment, and I tried it out on mako; the only thing I seem to have in /custom is the ubuntudualboot app
<robru> jgdx: oh OK, well no worries if you need it in the future, just let us know
<cjwatson> ondra-: but maybe I need to wipe?
<ondra-> cjwatson that is strange, I have been using it with custom channels before
<john-mcaleely> heads up: new device tarball will be needed to land https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-005
<ondra-> cwayne when you do full install it will always wipe
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 ^
<cjwatson> ondra-: I kept userdata
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, well, if you can find a QA person ...
<ondra-> cjwatson yeah, that should not have any effect
<cjwatson> ondra-: hmm.  would you have a chance to try with latest devel-proposed and see if you get apps other than ubuntudualboot in /custom?
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, indeed. I'm just providing info. And will provide tarball in an hour or so
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: you mean, new device tarball requires landing this silo?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, right, thanks :)
<sil2100> Due to certain reasons, we're down to ONE person doing QA sign-off
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, other way, that silo *reqiures* a new device tarball
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ok, do you know if this is required to land before our cut-off?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, unknown
<ondra-> cjwatson not much time, but I can run install here
<ogra_> sil2100, afaik the bog for it is on the list
<ogra_> s/bog/boog/ :P
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, just need to know if it's required to land right now ;)
<sil2100> Since the QA sign-off head-count really broke all plans
<ogra_> sil2100, well, ask pmcgowan, olli or victorp i guess
<ogra_> since they need to do the priorizing
<robru> ogra_: what happened to your google earlier? I'm experiencing some weird thing where it literally won't let me access my personal emails, just redirects me to @canonical gmail every time I try to sign in or switch accounts
<pmcgowan> lool, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/espoo/+bug/1371630 in a silo or landed?
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1371630 not found
<ogra_> robru, i had a DSL outage for the whole night but the browser still open ... i assume it forced the re-auth because of this when i joined the hangout
<lool> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~lool/custom-utopic-0.1.tar.gz
<lool> 5M
<robru> ogra_: do you have a personal @gmail that you try to sign in in parallel?
<lool> pmcgowan: silo
<ogra_> robru, everything works for me now ... it was just the morning hang
<pmcgowan> lool, dont see it
<ogra_> out
<lool> pmcgowan: rtm silo 4
<cjwatson> lool: wait, does this not include HERE?
<ogra_> robru, yes, i do ... for G+
<lool> cjwatson: no
<pmcgowan> lool, sil2100 that silo says not for 10-16?
<cjwatson> lool: sorry for the miscommunication, we have a perfectly good stock custom tarball with the ten apps in question built on cdimage
<lool> cjwatson: this is the one without
<cjwatson> we don't need that one built by hand
<lool> cjwatson: I'm guessing you want one with too after that one
<robru> ogra_: yeah I'm somehow locked out of mine. bah
<cjwatson> lool: but we do need a version of the HERE one that has those additional apps
<lool> cjwatson: so I'll just repack it with HERE stuff added
<cjwatson> cwayne: it looks like in order to land the rest of this on utopic I need to get the following set of custom tarballs updated first:
<cjwatson>   http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/savilerow-utopic/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/build/custom.tar.xz
<cjwatson>   http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cambridge/job/savilerow-demo/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/custom.tar.xz
<cjwatson>   http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cambridge/job/customization-generic/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/custom.tar.xz
<cjwatson> and the two HERE ones
<cjwatson> cwayne: are you doing all three of those?
<lool> cjwatson: I can do the last two
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it has a landing that fixes a bug that's not critical
<lool> well it's just one really
<lool> sil2100: haven't followed, why is rtm silo 4 not considered for tomorrow?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I didn't hear about an exception
<cjwatson> lool: one _mako, one _krillin
<pmcgowan> sil2100, lool just told me it has 2 crits in it
<sil2100> lool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1380668
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380668 in location-service (Ubuntu) "[DUAL SIM] Connectivity subsystem has to account for Ofono's racy cell announcement" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ^
<sil2100> This is set to high
<cwayne> cjwatson: it's okay if those ones lag, we shouldn't block on them
<lool> sil2100: bah, this is what happens when people reuse bugs  :-(
<sil2100> If this is a critical bug and should be considered we need to have that bumped somehow so that we know
<sil2100> :)
<lool> sil2100: the bug was closed as critical when it landed in utopic, but then tvoss reopened it to track a corner case with 2 sims; I've downgraded it to high because the corner case doesn't need to be fixed in rtm, but the rest of the bug does
<sil2100> Since it's really hard to track otherwise
<lool> sil2100: super confusing because this really should have been two bugs
<sil2100> Uh oh
<sil2100> Ok, indeed confusing
<sil2100> hm, ok then
<cjwatson> cwayne: ok, that's helpful, thanks
<lool> sil2100: I can create a duplicate bug, that might be better
<cjwatson> cwayne: which ones do we need to block on for ubuntu-rtm?  I'm just getting a complete list now ...
<cwayne> cjwatson: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cambridge/job/BQ%20International%20Tarball/ http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cambridge/job/BQ%20Spanish%20Tarball/
<sil2100> lool: hm, well, the changelog already has this specific bug number attached, so maybe it would be best to modify it instead - this way the package will have all the info in it
<lool> cjwatson: so just ftr, I thought you asked me to create the utopic tarballs; I guess I didn't have to fiddle with the tools, but rather just take your tarball and add HERE bits to it
<lool> cjwatson: I'd rather do that rather than rebuild a custom tarball from scratch as I dont trust the way I build it
<marcustomlinson> brendand: hey man, something is wrong with online accounts on krillin. Wellark just tested that RTM silo 3 and also got no results. It works perfectly for me on mako rtm and utopi
<marcustomlinson> brendand: so I don't know what to say. I don't even have a krillin device to see whats going wrong
<cjwatson> cwayne: the full set for RTM seems to be: https://pastebin.canonical.com/118812/
<cjwatson> lool: I'm cool with that, you can grab it from cdimage
<cjwatson> cwayne: I'm guessing we definitely need the Gated one
<cwayne> cjwatson: seems reasonable yeah, although we don't need to block on savilerow (I think it's broken atm anyway)
<cjwatson> ok
<brendand> marcustomlinson, if he pulls the scope down to refresh does it work?
<cwayne> we definitely need all 3 bq ones yeah
<cjwatson> lool: so I guess we need the 14.09 variants too
<marcustomlinson> brendand: yes that works
<marcustomlinson> brendand: I suspect however that this is not a regression
<brendand> marcustomlinson, matches up with what i saw then
<Wellark> brendand: the device was asking for authorization to the Google account upon boot via a snap decision and then after that it directed me to a google authorization page where I had to give the device permission to view my account
<marcustomlinson> brendand: without the silo it'll probably do the same
<brendand> marcustomlinson, well it would still be an improvement on the described behaviour in the bug
<marcustomlinson> brendand: sure
<lool> cjwatson: so I've usually generated 1 tarball which was used for utopic x {mako,krillin} and for 14.09+mako; cwayne did the 14.09+krillin one(s)
<cjwatson> lool: can you just update ~platform when you're ready then?
<cjwatson> lool: right, just 14.09+mako needed
<cjwatson> and the two utopics before that
<lool> cjwatson: one worry: the tarballs I used to generate had a toplevel system/, but the ones I've generated with the tools and the one on system-image only have a top-level custom/; is that ok?
<cjwatson> um I'm not sure
<cjwatson> anyone know?
<lool> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lool/ubuntu-touch-custom-vendor-here/custom-vendor-here-1.0.tar.xz is my candidate tarball
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8565564/ contents
<slangasek> cjwatson: have confirmed that with devel-proposed on generic_x86, the custom directory has the click packages (and nothing else) and the apps load
<lool> cjwatson: I can manually deploy it on a device and test it, but that wont tell me if it's the right depth of directories for system-image; let me know when you want this deployed to ~platform
<cjwatson> LGTM if somebody can confirm that the top-level dir doesn't matter
<cjwatson> slangasek: that's a relief, thanks
<cjwatson> lool: oh, it's actually a different depth too, custom/ vs. system/custom/
<marcustomlinson> brendand: considering there is no regression, and if anything it does slightly improve things, will that be approved to land?
<brendand> marcustomlinson, i'm not sure if anything is landing now anyway
<brendand> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> marcustomlinson: we don't have enough QA hands right now, so we're only landing high-priority things that are needed before promotion
<slangasek> critical-priority ;)
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: the linked bug is critical
<lool> cjwatson: that's what I meant
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: I marked the qmenumodel sync to rtm as ready (seems it was not according to Mirv's comment)
<cjwatson> barry: ^- do you know where custom tarballs are processed in the system-image client?
<cjwatson> barry: (see above discussion about top-level directory layout)
 * barry reads back
<sil2100> marcustomlinson: right, but as mentioned, we have *one* QA person for silo sign-off, and we *need* to do the cut-off for promotion still today
<robru> lool: you got silo rtm14
<sil2100> marcustomlinson: and there are still many issues that are required for our promoted target image
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: sure, understood
<barry> cjwatson, lool system-image client doesn't actually process any tarballs.  it downloads and verifies them, and then moves them to a place where recovery actually processes them.
<slangasek> sil2100: what is the list that you're driving for the promoted image?
<slangasek> sil2100: I think we can forestall a lot of questions today if people can just see the list :)
<lool> cjwatson: so let me take the safe bet of repacking it for /system/custom which is what jenkins and I used to output; I dont know why the old script generated a /custom toplevel
<sil2100> slangasek: I only have my own list as olli_ still didn't contact me, I think he's stuck in meetings - so on my LT list it's basically silo 16, the custom tarball and (best) cjwatson's change
<ogra_> slangasek, i think management decides on a case by case base ... based on the list that was released on monday
<cjwatson> barry: where's the recovery done?
<cjwatson> lool: and yet the custom tarballs that we generate from cdimage seem to DTRT
<Mirv> seb128: ok, thanks
<lool> cjwatson: well maybe it needs system/ as a hint when generating stuff
<sil2100> slangasek: we asked Olli to compose a final list from my list and what the product team expects, but as said: didn't get one yet
<cjwatson> lool: the generated .tar.xz files on system-image have system/custom/ too, so it's nothing to do with the generator
<lool> cjwatson: ok, I have a -1.1 ready using system/custom/...
<cjwatson> lool: I think it will be sufficient if you can manually deploy it and test that
<lool> cjwatson: the generated file I've downloaded has a /custom tld
<sil2100> slangasek: if I did, I would certainly mail it out already ;)
<cjwatson> lool: I mean the ones for HERE
<seb128> bzoltan1, your silo 17 hit a "Can't publish: Some merges are unapproved." (just in case you didn't notice)
<barry> cjwatson: system-image client just issues a `reboot -f recovery`. there's a little recovery partition with a tool that runs at that time that reverifies the signatures, and then unpacks the tarball.  i'm a little fuzzy on the exact details of it.  e.g. i'm sure things need to be mounted to unpack the tar.xz files
<cwayne> sil2100: ogra_: when do we expect a new image to be built? (with apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu)
<cjwatson> lool: certainly the code for handling cdimage-custom literally just gunzips and xzs
<cjwatson> (I wrote it)
<sil2100> cwayne: first we need silo 16 to land
<lool> cjwatson: right; everythign I've seen as INPUT to system-image.u.c was using system/custom; the OUTPUT custom tarball hosted for clients to grab use a /custom TLD, but I'll just ignore that and keep to the system/
<sil2100> jhodapp: so, any ETA on finishing testing of silo 16?
<cjwatson> lool: the output from system-image for the HERE channel has /system/custom/
<cjwatson> FYI
<lool> cjwatson: ah!
<cjwatson> cdimage@nusakan:/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/www/full$ tar tvf pool/custom-f559e994d9dcbcf53f5d4a83e8ea7a6a3986b8851d00340eb1110ca4aa056204.tar.xz | head -n4
<cjwatson> drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2014-10-10 16:09 system/
<lool> cjwatson: the output from system-image for utopic-proposed does not
<cjwatson> drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2014-09-02 12:20 system/custom/
<cjwatson> drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2014-09-02 12:20 system/custom/vendor/
<cjwatson> drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2014-09-02 12:20 system/custom/vendor/here/
<cjwatson> so evidently either works?
<jhodapp> sil2100, just got the tweak for Krillin working, so not long now
<cjwatson> lool: right, that's cdimage-custom
<cjwatson> I would like to know how
<lool> cjwatson: well, if either works that's great; anywya, about to test and deploy this now
<sil2100> jhodapp: would be great to have that ready soon, we're all waiting on it with great anticipation :)
<lool> robru: thanks BTW
<cjwatson> lool: ok
<sil2100> cwayne: ^ so, once that's tested and signed-off by QA, we land it, wait for migration (should be fast as it's ubuntu-rtm) and an image can be built
<sil2100> cwayne: but only IF olli_ doesn't mention to us any additional fixes that *need* to land
<robru> lool: you're welcome!
<jhodapp> sil2100, working to land it, then a quick qtvideo-node rebuild
<jhodapp> sil2100, within the hour
<slangasek> cjwatson, lool: I've looked over my cache, and notice that except for the new custom tarballs, everything puts files under system/ and then the device tarball also has disk images under partitions/
<slangasek> cjwatson, lool: it's great if it works without the system/, but I'm wary
<cjwatson> it does seem to work, but trying to locate the recovery code
<Mirv> jhodapp: hey, now that you're there, was it ok if I remove the line "Use highest resolution for front camera" utopic sync? or if you can easily point out where that feature landed (merge proposal), I can check if it has landed to both
<cjwatson> slangasek: it would just be a livecd-rootfs change to adjust this
<slangasek> cjwatson: device tarball, recovery.img
<jhodapp> Mirv, yeah not sure why that's still there...that landed a while ago
<cjwatson> yeah source code :P
<slangasek> oh um
<cjwatson> android source package maybe?
<slangasek> device\ tarball.dsc
<slangasek> yeah, I think that's where it is
<slangasek> the android source package, I mean ;)
<cjwatson> I will enjoy rejecting source packages with spaces in their names
<Mirv> jhodapp: yeah, thanks for confirming it landed (to rtm). I wasn't sure from the commit logs.
<robru> lool: wrong source package name? I don't know much about the seeds, maybe ogra_ can help here
<lool> robru: hmm waiting for it to get out of proposed
<jhodapp> Mirv, np, that's according to ycheng at least...it was his landing
<robru> lool: yeah but like... it should have grabbed the previous version right? the error indicates that the package doesn't even slightly exist
<lool> robru: maybe it has smarts?
<bzoltan1> bzol
<lool> I dont see any typo in the name  ubuntu-touch-meta | 1.192   | utopic/universe           | source
<robru> lool: lol. I can't imagine what could have possibly given you the impression that citrain has smarts.
<bzoltan1> seb128: that is fixed for hours... I guess the sheet did not get updated
<robru> lool: nothing smart about an unhandled exception! it tried to get a package and it wasn't there. could be a transient issue in lp i guess
<lool> robru: let's try again when it's published in proposed
<robru> bzoltan1: what row on the spreadsheet is wrong?
<robru> lool: ok
<bzoltan1> robru: 44
<lool> cjwatson: ah!
<lool> cjwatson: the custom/ TLD doesn't work
<lool> cjwatson: my mako reflash booted... but lacks /custom entirely
<cjwatson> huh
<lool> cjwatson: it got lost or deployed $somewhere
<cjwatson> blox
<cjwatson> slangasek: right, guess we need two livecd-rootfs deploys :/
<slangasek> mmk
<robru> bzoltan1: looks like the spreadsheet accurately reflects the silo status of not publishing... is it published?
<cjwatson> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8565681/ I think
<bzoltan1> robru:   it is corect that is not published :) the reason is not true for hours
<lool> cjwatson: after deploying my custom tarball: click pkgdir com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-gmail
<lool> /custom/click/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-gmail
<cjwatson> lool: yay
<slangasek> cjwatson: LGTM
<lool> and here works
<lool> cjwatson: let me know when I can publish the custom tarball; it's ready and tested at least for utopic; I'd wait for the updated krillin one before pushing this one to mako + rtm though
<cjwatson> no idea how I missed this, it seemed to work to some extent :-/
<slangasek> cjwatson: we'll want to validate that system-image produces a meaningful delta upgrade path
<robru> bzoltan1: what's the reason?
<slangasek> I suspect it's a delta vs. full-install question
<cjwatson> slangasek: I don't know how to test that, will need help
<cjwatson> slangasek: livecd-rootfs 2.256 uploaded, please prod from the queue
<cjwatson> lool: I think you can just go ahead; I don't see a need to wait
<slangasek> cjwatson: yep - I'll test on my mako here; let me make sure I have that up-to-date before we build any new images
<robru> bzoltan1: I mean, the most recent publish job clearly says unapproved merges: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/29/console did you approve them? do you want me to publish again?
<cjwatson> slangasek: it'll take the image an hour or more to build anyway
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> yeah, reviewing livecd-rootfs as soon as it's available
<lool> published new custom tarball for utopic-proposed-here channel for mako and krillin
<ogra_> lool, wow, your silo 014 looks pretty bad, why did you push meta into a silo ? (we dont do that)
<lool> ogra_: how do you test it?
<ogra_> i install or remove the package it adds or removes
<lool> ogra_: I've added frameworks in the package
<ogra_> yeah, that might not be as easy to test
<slangasek> cjwatson: accepted
<ogra_> lool, so davmor2 suggested you install the new meta and just check if a click app still opens with the new framework ... and theny copy-package to rtm proposed
<cjwatson> slangasek: thanks
<lool> ogra_: sure
<lool> ogra_: also need to test store
<Wellark> Mirv, Saviq : as i-network is now part of the unity8 silo, we can remove the comment about manual update from archives, right?
<Saviq> Wellark, right
<Wellark> Saviq: will do it
<ogra_> lool, right, but you dont need to use a silo for that ... just make sure to have it in the rtm archive before the last image gets kicked
<lool> trainguards, mind marking line 69 as landed?
<ondra-> cjwatson yep same here, only that click app there
<jhodapp> sil2100, building qtvideo-node in silo 16
<slangasek> cjwatson: so I tried to apply the current update to mako and now my phone is sticking at the google logo
<slangasek> wasn't paying attention so don't know if it applied the update first
<ondra-> cjwatson ping
<ondra-> cwayne I think I know your problem, package is wrong, you are missing one dir level there. package needs to inside system/custom
<ondra-> cjwatson ^^
<ondra-> cwayne sorry mate, not you
<lool> cwayne: is the custom tarball in place in ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed-customized?
<slangasek> cjwatson: I think this may in fact be unhappy because of the system/custom -> custom delta
<ondra-> cjwatson you can check on your phone content of /cache you will see there /cache/custom where landed all your clicks :)
<cwayne> lool: yep
<cjwatson> ondra-: yeah we just went through this above too
<cjwatson> ondra-: landing is in progress to fix this
<ondra-> cjwatson OK
<cjwatson> slangasek: well, is there anything we can do about this now?  probably not because the broken thing is in place, we should just push forward
<cjwatson> ondra-: thanks for looking
<ondra-> cjwatson sorry I was slow, my phone was dead on charge, so I had to wait for it to charge before I was able to install it
<slangasek> cjwatson: can we remove 285 from the channel/
<slangasek> cjwatson: because I think it nuked my OS install
<cjwatson> slangasek: I'm not sure
<ogra_> slangasek, stgraber can
<ondra-> cjwatson no prob, any time
<cjwatson> ogra_: stgraber is at plumbers
<ogra_> slangasek, but it is painful and he is probably already gone
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> I am reluctant to mess with it without knowing
<slangasek> yeah
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ messed it up once before and wont do it again without personal training first 
<cjwatson> slangasek: fortunately I can blame your commit ;-)
<slangasek> so it's a small window until the next image and no guarantee that we'll get it done in time
<slangasek> oh, absolutely
<slangasek> but yes, fyi, from recovery 'mount -oloop /data/system.img /mnt && ls /mnt' returns nothing
<ogra_> iirc we only keep deltas for three images ...
<cjwatson> I'm asking stgraber but no idea when he'll see it
<ogra_> you could just build three of them in quick succession
<cjwatson> well, it's no worse to build new images than to leave it there
<slangasek> yes
<cjwatson> so it's not blocking anything
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and it is utopic anyway
<davmor2> sil2100, bzoltan1: Good news finally \o/  come on bot
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> YAY
<lool> cwayne: ok, marked it as up for testing
<ogra_> yipppiiiieee
<sil2100> davmor2: are you SURE it's safe..?
<davmor2> sil2100: see my comment on the ticket
<sil2100> davmor2: no use in cellebrating! More silos to come!
<Wellark> hey, quick question.. why do mako and krillin devices have different image numbers on the 14.09-proposed ?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah but 1 down
<ogra_> Wellark, because the device tarballs and custom tarballs bump the numbers
<Wellark> ogra_: ack
<Wellark> marcustomlinson: ^^^
<lool> davmor2, robru: So for touch-meta: I've tested hte click framework addition by installing the .deb on krillin + rtm; I've ran installed apps and installed + ran new one; is that good enough for this change to go into rtm? I'd copy-package and we'd drop the silo
<cwayne> davmor2: btw, the new custom tarball will now *actually* fix your favorite fb photos scope bug :P
<ogra_> Wellark, i have a little personal script i use to find the mapping (only works in one direction and has no error checking) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532237/
<robru> lool: not up to me. I expect davmor2 will want to confirm it himself.
<ogra_> lool, go for it ... sil2100 ^^^
<sil2100> ogra_, lool, davmor2: that's regarding the framework bump, right?
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> yep
<sil2100> ogra_, lool, davmor2: if that's the case, davmor2 just do a final confirm if the tests lool made are enough and we can get this released
<ogra_> sil2100, it is the process that davmor2 proposed (and i think it is right)
<ogra_> yeah, a final nod would be nice :)
<sil2100> Right'o, just a final nod and let's p-p-push it
<ogra_> :)
<lool> cwayne: hmm are you saying you have other changes in the new custom tarball?
<cwayne> lool: just mine
<lool> cwayne: just yours?
<cwayne> mine being the krillin + scopes one
<cwayne> for rtm and krillin only
<lool> cwayne: which has the HERE update too?
<cwayne> lool: yes
<lool> cwayne: I guess you want to mention that in the landing then
<lool> cwayne: line 76
<lool> adding you there now
<cwayne> er ok, i dont usually use the silo landing sheet for custom tars, i just sync up with davmor2 and sil2100
<sil2100> cwayne, lool: right, but I like lool's approach of marking it on the landing spreadsheet anyways
<sil2100> It's a nice way of syncing :)
<sil2100> Not required, but nice to see
<slangasek> the part I really hate about having to rebootstrap my phone: reloading the wireless passphrase :)
<ogra_> slangasek, use phablet-network ;)
<slangasek> hmm?
<ogra_> (if you flash from a laptop at least)
<slangasek> oh dude
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> slangasek, it copies existing wifi credentials onto the phone
<slangasek> oh, but it tells me it copies ACTIVE nm connection into device
<slangasek> I'm such a corner case
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> patches accepted to improve it ;)
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i just updated to 106 and my list of indicators is really short in the panel
<ogra_> i only have messages, network, volume, battery and the clock now
<rsalveti> you can use phablet-network with -n
<rsalveti> like I do, and tell which nm network file to use
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> I use N, but my device has to use my G router
 * ogra_ wonders where the indicators went 
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> why is my bluetooth suddenly off after reboot
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> and switching it on doesnt make an indicator appear
<ogra_> is that wanted ?
<sil2100> Doesn't sound as wanted, hmm
<ogra_> hmm, and i have an uninstallable gmail webapp update sitting in my updates
<slangasek> cjwatson: are you kicking off the image build when livecd-rootfs lands, or shall I?
<dbarth> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> the progressbar goes to 100% if i tap install and then the install button turns into "try again"
<dbarth> ogra_: was going to ask about which gmail version you were bundling
<Wellark> tvoss: did the qtubuntu-media fix land alreadyz?
<dbarth> ogra_: is it because it has framework 14.10-dev3?
<Wellark> as I didn't see it as part of landings we are still waiting
<dbarth> i just had to update that to pass the store review process
<cjwatson> slangasek: it may hit my dinnertime
<slangasek> cjwatson: oh.  we could totally cheat here, and just repack the custom tarball on nusakan...
<ogra_> dbarth, dunno, i'm on the latest image (106)
<slangasek> to unbreak things
<dbarth> ogra_: 106/mako?
<cjwatson> slangasek: yes.  you sure you want to do that?
<ogra_> dbarth, krillin rtm indeed
<cjwatson> I'd prefer not to be the one doing that since I need to stop working for a while
<slangasek> :)
<Wellark> Saviq: do you know if the qtubuntu-media fix went in?
<slangasek> cjwatson: yeah, I'll go ahead and do that, and also take care of kicking off a proper build
<Saviq> Wellark, not yet
<ogra_> sil2100, so it seems i cant really enable BT at all anymore
<ogra_> which explains why i lack the indicator i guess
<cyphermox> ogra_: care to tell me more?
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, i upgraded from 105 to 106 ... not much to say
<cyphermox> ok
<ogra_> cyphermox, which was only a device tarball
<cjwatson> slangasek: thanks
<ogra_> but shouldnt have *any* effect on such stuff
<sil2100> davmor2: ^ did you test BT during device tarball testing?
<cyphermox> sil2100: ^ ubuntu/landing-016 ready; fixes 1350332
<ogra_> cyphermox, i can enable it in system-settings ... leave the app, re-open it and see BT being off again
<cyphermox> sil2100: following that we can build in a rtm silo / let QA do the testing to release
<cjwatson> slangasek: probably worth copying it to ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed as well once all the builds have completed/published
<ogra_> while i'm in the BT panel it stays green (but doesnt do anything)
 * slangasek nods
<cyphermox> ogra_: interesting
<davmor2> sil2100: yes it worked fine and again about 20 minutes ago to test the uitk elements were correct
<sil2100> lool: btw. I see a silo for ubuntu-touch-meta in ubuntu/019 - I think we didn't want to land meta through a silo, right?
<ogra_> let me try a reboot
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 286 building (started: 20141015 17:10) ===
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, we'll release that and try syncing it to ubuntu-rtm, but I think the chances are low that it'll make it in time for the landing cut-off planned for today
<cyphermox> sil2100: it's up to pmcgowan to say whether that critical bug should land, afaik
<ogra_> cyphermox, hmm, race ... a reboot brought it back
<cyphermox> I was told before it was ok to land
<ogra_> cyphermox, its not a matter of approval
<lool> sil2100: that was the debate here earlier; just waiting for davmor2's feedback to drop it
<cyphermox> ogra_: I understand
<ogra_> cyphermox, we onyl have one QA person for all signoffs
<sil2100> cyphermox: so, it's ok to land for sure, but as per ML there is a list of 'high-prio' silos that we need to land ASAP, once those land we hold the line for image promotion testing
<ogra_> and we start to run ouot of time
<cyphermox> still, it's pretty bad, and on the list we had
<lool> sil2100: unless you give me +1 to copy-package it to rtm
<cyphermox> and the fix is ready :)
<sil2100> cyphermox: so, this silo wasn't on that list so not sure if we'll have time to sign it off
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, which bug #?
<cyphermox> 1350332
<cyphermox> bug 1350332
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1350332 could not be found
<cyphermox> gah
<sil2100> lool: ok, I guess it's a +1 anyway, so please copy-package :)
<sil2100> davmor2: right ^ ? lool mentioned above what tests he made with the framework bump and all looks ok
<ogra_> sil2100, eh did the set of tests davmor2 mentioned in the meeting, so i think its all good
<sil2100> Yeah, that's why I think we can just copy-package now
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, sil2100 that bug is on the crit list
<ogra_> dbarth, so even after reboot the gmail update doesnt want to install
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: yeah, it didn't have a silo though
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yes, but not in the list of silos we're waiting on to cut-off
<cyphermox> until late last night
<ogra_> pmcgowan, that doesnt give us more time or more QA :)
<Mirv> Wellark: aha, "fix v2", right, easier for testers then too
<cyphermox> heh
<lool> sil2100: copied
<sil2100> pmcgowan: see latest e-mail to phablet - there is a set of silos we NEED to land before we can build a new image, so those get highest priority
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we have the choice to either delay or start ignoring bugs from the list
<pmcgowan> sil2100, those were the ones we had so sure
<cyphermox> in any case, I've done my part
<cyphermox> now I'm happy to QA silos for which I haven't written code.
<pmcgowan> sure I have no view on the test capacity
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it might be able to get in though, depends on how much longer we'll wait for the things that we need
<ogra_> pmcgowan, one person ... for all QA currently
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I am told 3
<sil2100> ogra_: davmor2 mentioned that elopio and ToyKeeper will help out as well
<ogra_> ah, cool
<sil2100> So there's hope
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> well, thats still not enough to have all silos done in time i fear ...
<lool> sil2100: mind clearing the error in the touch-meta rtm landing?
<lool> sil2100: I've copied it now
<ogra_> but yeah, there is "hope"
<lool> it's in 14.09-proposed
<sil2100> lool: ok, so I'll remove that landing then, is that ok?
<lool> sil2100: yup
<lool> it's valid candidate in britney
<cyphermox> sil2100: I'll publish silo 16 for utopic now, unless you tell me you'd rather do it yourself?
<cjwatson> lool: can you make sure to publish an updated custom-vendor-here_14.09-proposed_mako.tar.xz before you finish for the day?
<cyphermox> (my silo, utopic landing)
<sil2100> cyphermox: it's publishing
<cyphermox> ah, nevermind then ;)
<sil2100> cyphermox: I also prepared a sync silo for you and building that now :)
<sil2100> (silo 19)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, nice
<cyphermox> thanks
<lool> cjwatson: I'll be around later today, but I guess it's best that I just publish it now
<cjwatson> yeah it might be a plan
<davmor2> sil2100: elopio is taking silo004 now
<sil2100> \o/
<cjwatson> slangasek: handing over to you to drive now; looks like everything will be fine with the HERE tarballs by the time it matters, but I'm not certain on the status of cwayne's bits
<sil2100> elopio, davmor2: thanks guys :)
<lool> cjwatson: FYI, this is just a matter of updating the symlinks and *.buildid on lillypilly:~platform/public_html/ubuntu-touch-custom-vendor-here/
<cjwatson> lool: yeah
<cjwatson> but didn't want to do it solo
<sil2100> cyphermox: yw :)
<sil2100> Thanks for the fix!
<lool> updated custom tarball for rtm + mako
<cyphermox> sil2100: np
 * cyphermox clicks for another shawarma lunch delivery
<Saviq> sil2100, so we ended up with a conflict of qtubuntu-media between silos 6 and 16...
<davmor2> sil2100: lool: that all looks good
<Saviq> sil2100, to add to the confusion, there isn't a utopic equiv of silo 16, but there is utopic silo 10 that has the q-m from silo 6...
<Saviq> ricmm, tvoss, any preference on how to resolve ↑?
<sil2100> WTF
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 286 DONE (finished: 20141015 17:25) ===
<tvoss> Saviq, so silo 16 is an rtm-first landing?
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/286.changes ===
 * ogra_ hugs sil2100 for fixing his evolution themeing 
<Saviq> tvoss, that's a good question, no idea, but needs to land, too
<sil2100> Me?! :O
<tvoss> rsalveti, mind heping out here?
<rsalveti> tvoss: 16? yes
<slangasek> cjwatson: ok.  fixed (I hope) hand-updated custom tarball on the channel now
<tvoss> rsalveti, yup, I have utopic-10 and rtm-7 for qtubuntu-media
<ogra_> sil2100, you are listed as uploader of ubuntu-themes on the -changes ML :)
<tvoss> rsalveti, is 16 an rtm first landing?
<sil2100> ogra_: aaaaah, it was seb128's fix ;) I just did the monkey work
<rsalveti> tvoss: rtm-7?
<ogra_> sil2100, oooooh, i see ... didnt know desktop stuff goes through silos :)
 * sil2100 takes the hug from ogra_ and passes it to seb128 
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> serialized group hug !
<rsalveti> tvoss: is this fix part of the critical list?
<tvoss> Saviq, wow @silo 6:)
<sil2100> ogra_: actually it's even more confortable for landing desktop stuff when you think about it
<tvoss> Saviq, rsalveti why don't we move the qtubuntu-media MP to rtm 16?
<Saviq> tvoss, glad
<sil2100> rsalveti: I got informed that we are to land silo 006 before we can promote
 * ogra_ always prefers debs :P 
<Saviq> tvoss, +1, if they didn't test it yet
<tvoss> Saviq, pretty sure they did not
<tvoss> Saviq, I could then give up my landing to utopic, too
<Saviq> tvoss, I'm all for that
<Saviq> tvoss, yeah
<rsalveti> tvoss: I think it's indeed part of silo 16
<Mirv> ogra_: oh great, I think that includes some other gtk fixes too
<sil2100> ogra_: since when landing desktop stuff, you only have to land it for one archive, so then silos just help out by doing the changelog for you, merging your branch and getting packages for you to test
<sil2100> ogra_: so it's convinient
<ogra_> Mirv, yup
<rsalveti> tvoss: but silo 16 is still a WIP
<Mirv> that were discussed on -devel ml at some point
<rsalveti> sil2100: so silo 6 landing anytime soon?
<tvoss> rsalveti, do you have an eta?
<sil2100> rsalveti: yeah, so it would but Saviq mentioned to me there is a conflict there
<Saviq> rsalveti, it's almost built now
<ogra_> rsalveti, FTBFS for now
<Mirv> so gnome3 users should be slightly happier too
<sil2100> Saviq: ^? Any ETA?
<rsalveti> lol, 4 pings in a row
<Saviq> ogra_, that's LIES
<ogra_> haha
<rsalveti> well, the eta for everything is today I guess :-)
<sil2100> ;D
<Saviq> ogra_, I canceled a job
<Saviq> if all goes well, silo 6 will get ACK within an hour
<rsalveti> I have another one for media-hub also ready to land
<Saviq> but I don't think it makes sense for q-m to be in both silos, it will only create confusion and more work
<Mirv> the QA signoff situation didn't get any better though?
<Saviq> so IMO → move to 16
<ogra_> Mirv, i heard we have elopio and ToyKeeper too
<rsalveti> Saviq: if done in one hour, we can land silo 6 first
<tvoss> rsalveti, but you plan to land it today?
<rsalveti> tvoss: that's the plan
<tvoss> rsalveti, so 16
 * tvoss wonders on which landing to bet
<Mirv> ogra_: phew, that'd be good news then
<Saviq> mine, bet on mine!
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> at least a little better
 * ogra_ bets on Saviq 
<rsalveti> guess it all depends on which one gets validated by QA first
<rsalveti> but silo 16 is not even done yet
<sil2100> Saviq! Saviq! Saviq! *cheers for silo 6*
<ogra_> rsalveti, better tell davmor2
<ogra_> rsalveti, he complains about it in the other channel
<davmor2> Saviq: I do the testing the real question is how rigged I feel I can make it my favour
<Mirv> rtm-004 is the only one though reportedly under signoff process atm
<sil2100> Well, actually I *need* silo 16 even more
<sil2100> Since that's the blocker fix
<ogra_> but its still WIP
<sil2100> Yeah :|
<ogra_> sil2100, dont we consider all silos on the list blockers today ?
<sil2100> jhodapp: how's silo 16 going? Any ETA?
<sil2100> ogra_: sure
 * tvoss hands the MP over to saviq and silo 6
<sil2100> ogra_: but for instance 16 is blocking the custom tarball, which I have been told is also a blocker
<rsalveti> sil2100: they are working on it still
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> blokers blocking blockers
<sil2100> @_@
<ogra_> inception !
<ogra_> or onion blockers :)
<ogra_> we should just sync all landings into one silo and do a major test (all of us) ;)
<rsalveti> we should just make that silo the archive
<jhodapp> sil2100, not yet, ugg
<ogra_> rsalveti, ++
<rsalveti> wild wild west
<ogra_> haha
<davmor2> biab teatime
<cwayne> sil2100: the bigger blocker for custom is getting an image with apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu updated :)
<ogra_> cwayne, which version ?
<sil2100> cwayne: that's already landed, right?
<sil2100> cwayne: we'll anyway only publish the custom tarball once we have a new image
<cwayne> ogra_: 1.2.37
<sil2100> Which is blocked on silo 16 and all other silos
<ogra_> i dont see ti in the last three rootfs changelogs
<cwayne> sil2100: yeah, it's landed but not in an image
<ogra_> shoudl we roll an image while nothing can land ?
<ogra_> so that we unblock at least this part
<rsalveti> sil2100: what is blocked by silo 16?
<sil2100> ogra_: does it make sense to do that? We'll waste 2h
<rsalveti> we can split stuff if desired
<cwayne> i mean the only thing silo 16 is bloking me from is the custom ringtone won't play until its landed
<rsalveti> right, that can easily go in another silo if desired
<sil2100> rsalveti: we're waiting for the media-hub part of the landing, fixing the ringtones
<rsalveti> but would need someone from QA to help validating it
<ogra_> sil2100, well ... do you expect us to need an image within the next 2h ? i assume we need the apparmor bit in to actually test the custom tarball
<sil2100> Not sure if management requires anything different from that
<rsalveti> let me split that fix in another silo
<ogra_> sil2100, though i'm not sure if slangasek's fiddling stretches into rtm or is utopic only currently
<slangasek> rtm appears to have been affected
<ogra_> k
<slangasek> at least with regards to the custom tarball on the server - not sure if it was used in the channel
<ogra_> then i'll hold back with building
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks! Let me check with mgmt if they want anything else from it
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 107 building (started: 20141015 17:45) ===
<slangasek> ogra_: right; I'll let you know when it's clear to build again, should be just as soon as britney finishes
<slangasek> erm ok
<ogra_> heh
<slangasek> that doesn't look like holding off
<ogra_> that wasnt me
<sil2100> Not me as well
<ogra_> (and only cdimage members can build it)
<rsalveti> sil2100: apparmor fixes for media-hub building at silo rtm 21
<slangasek> well, nusakan disagrees that anything is building
<ogra_> thats werid
<Mirv> the ghost image
<ogra_> ogra@nusakan:~$ cat /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/etc/.next-build-suffix-ubuntu-touch-ubuntu-rtm-14.09-daily-preinstalled
<ogra_> 20141015:2
<slangasek> yes, that's my doing
<ogra_> cdimage thinks it builds 15.2
<slangasek> I was manually fiddling a new build
<ogra_> slangasek, ah
<ogra_> well, my bot script watches that file
<slangasek> right :)
<sil2100> davmor2, elopio, ToyKeeper: so, silo ubuntu-rtm/021 which is now building now also lands on the queue, actually replacing silo 16 - 16 is still important, but we don't block on that
<sil2100> davmor2, elopio, ToyKeeper: so if you see it as ready for sign-off, please prioritize
<sil2100> jfunk: ^
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks for splitting!
<rsalveti> sil2100: np
<sil2100> Saviq: so, it seems you're unblocked for now with qtubuntu-media as far as we're concerned
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, I'm testing silo 6 in a moment
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: for the rtm silo for bug 1350332 (silo 19), are we expecting QA signoff? should I poke the spreadsheet accordingly?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1350332 could not be found
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, yes it needs signoff
<slangasek> ogra_: livecd-rootfs 2.256 has landed, so it's ok to kick off an RTM image; but note that this still isn't the final change for the custom tarball
<ogra_> slangasek, does that mean we should expect any breakage ?
<slangasek> ogra_: no breakage expected - just means that we have to build again for the promotion image
<ogra_> (just to make sure QA knows what to expect)
<ogra_> cwayne, so would an image build help you to speed up pre-testing in any way ?
<davmor2> and back
 * sil2100 goes to exercise for a moment
<cwayne> ogra_: i guess not really as we'd still need to test on the final image
<ogra_> well, then i'll hold off
<davmor2> cyphermox: sil2100  is 19 ready says package built now?
<plars> mzanetti: you around?
<davmor2> Saviq: how is 006 looking?
<Saviq> davmor2, running AP now, AFAICT you can start testing
<davmor2> Saviq: awesome
<cyphermox> davmor2: 19 would be ready for QA testing, we're doing our own too but it's a sync from silo 16; which we've just tested
<elopio> ping tvoss: for the location-service silo, did you run the ubuntu-location-service-tests for gps and apgs? or should I run them?
<tvoss> elopio, the agps are expected to fail. Feel free to run the gps one
<tvoss> elopio, please make sure that you are close to a window, though
<tvoss> elopio, hold on: which silo are you testing? :)
<elopio> tvoss: silo 4
<tvoss> elopio, let me check
<tvoss> elopio, no need to run those tests, please make sure, as root, that /data/misc does not contain any *.DAT file
<tvoss> elopio, install the silo, request location, and make sure that at least one .DAT file appears in /data/misc after some time
<elopio> tvoss: no .dat files in there.
<tvoss> elopio, perfect then :)
<tvoss> elopio, perfect pre-conditions
<elopio> tvoss: I'm not sure what to do with the lxc-android-config update
<tvoss> lool, ^ can you help here?
<elopio> tvoss: should I install the ppa with ci-train and then go to recovery mode to install the config deb?
<tvoss> elopio, I'm not sure
<tvoss> cwayne, could you help elopio in setting things up?
<lool> tvoss: yes
<lool> tvoss: you need recovery mode to install it easily
<tvoss> ah :)
<lool> elopio: described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/lxc-android-config
<lool> elopio: and location-service is the same
<elopio> lool: ok, thanks.
<lool> elopio: lxc-android-config contains the override upstart job that will pass the right flags to location-service so that the hardware GPS provider is used
<cwayne> looks like lool's on top of it :)
<Saviq> davmor2, as for "SIM unlock on boot" we discovered today that rild takes a *long* time to start if you only have a single SIM
<lool> elopio: if you want to see the hardware GPS in action, make sure you go outside though
<Saviq> davmor2, in which case you need the usual indicator menu → Unlock SIM
<Saviq> davmor2, when both SIMs are in, you should get asked for both on boot
<Saviq> davmor2, and it shouldn't crash when unlocking
<cjwatson> slangasek: (just a drive-by) for those channels which only currently have a custom tarball for mako and krillin or so, we may want to set the cdimage-custom tarball as a default so that other devices get the apps being removed from the rootfs
<cjwatson> slangasek: I can take care of that later
<tvoss> cwayne, thanks for checking in, though :)
<dbarth> ogra_: flash'ing my device real quick (sorry was still otp)
<tvoss> trainguards, can I haz silo for line 78?
<ogra_> dbarth, no worries, i'll be here as long as i can stay awake ...
<davmor2> Saviq: nice I'll get back to you shortly
<slangasek> cjwatson: ok.  fwiw livecd-rootfs 2.256 published everywhere now (finally) and I'm building another utopic image to confirm
<slangasek> cjwatson: do you have the changes for 2.257 staged?  Should I work on this?
<elopio> lool: I'm getting paste.ubuntu.com/8566361
<robru> tvoss: utopic 2
<lool> elopio: good catch; I'm afraid we need to add lxc there
<lool> elopio: fixing config
<tvoss> robru, thank you
<elopio> lool: I'm sorry, but how could you run the tests without catching it?
<lool> elopio: I deployed the config by hand because that's the only thing that I had changed, but I failed to take the other changes into account; I usually install the .debs for rtm on rtm, but I skipped this part in that particular landing  :-/
<ogra_> understandable given how painful lxc-android-config installation is
<ogra_> (we need to script that somehow for the future)
<lool> trainguards, would you mind reconfiguring rtm silo 4?
<ogra_> lool, do you just lower the dep ? so that we dont need to risk pulling in new lxc stuff we havent had testing for ?
<slangasek> lool: not a skippable step for landing testing; that's why the spreadsheet's "testing passed?" column requires the image number and device name :)
<lool> ogra_: that's an option
<lool> slangasek: I did test on that image and device
<ogra_> i would go with that and keep lxc for next week if we really want it
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 287 building (started: 20141015 18:25) ===
<Ursinha> robru: the reconfigure silo link (column L in the spreadsheet) can be used by any person that has access to the spreadsheet? or a trainguard needs to trigger that?
<slangasek> lool: so you tested a utopic landing on a utopic image, but now it's being QAed against RTM?
<lool> slangasek: no
<slangasek> ok, then I've misunderstood and will shut up now, sorry
<lool> slangasek: I took an rtm image, installed location-service there but applied the lxc-android-config changes by hand
<lool> which was wrong
<slangasek> ah
<lool> now I see that lxc-android-config fixes have not been included in rtm since october 1st
<lool> which is kind of sad given at least one them seems important
<ogra_> slangasek, installing packages that choke on dpkg hardlinks is really painful ...
<robru> Ursinha: the one in column l can be used by anybody but it is restricted in what it can do. Only trainguards can do the re-prepare which is capable of adding new components to the silo
<robru> tvoss: you're welcome
<lool> so I'm not sure
<Ursinha> robru: got it, thanks
<lool> I'm debatting whether or not to take lxc now
<ogra_> (since you need to do it from recovery)
<slangasek> ogra_: yes, yes it is
<lool> slangasek: I'm kind of split; would you recommend uploading a specific lxc-android-config with just that change, or going for the lxc update?
<slangasek> lool: today and here, I would recommend isolating the change
<ogra_> lool, oh man ... nothing of that landed in rtm ?
<robru> Ursinha: rather both of those Jenkins jobs have different acls, the reconfigure one is open to many more people though
 * ogra_ is just checking  the changelog
<slangasek> lool: if there are other fixes, you should make their author land them to ubuntu-rtm if they're important ;)
<lool> elopio: sorry for the waste of time; will have a package in 2 mn
<ogra_> slangasek, well, seems we are missing a whoopsie fix and also new options needed for lxc-start
<robru> Ursinha: neither are "public"
<ogra_> slangasek, and i doubt stgraber or bdmurray even knew they need to land separately for rtm
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> so the whoopsie fix should get into rtm
<ogra_> but indeed, righ now it is quite risky to bump lxc to a new version
<slangasek> the lxc change seems to be exactly what lool is stumbling over now
<elopio> lool: I forgive you :) But I'll file an incident on this QA report that brendand is keeping.
<ogra_> which is the first change in that list
<ogra_> slangasek, right, but thats the oldest one we miss
<slangasek> changing the lxc version in rtm the day of the milestone is a non-starter
<ogra_> on top there is whoopsie and then lool's
 * slangasek nods
<ogra_> i assume we really want lxc ... jjust not this week
<slangasek> lool: I recommend that you cherry-pick only your own change over to rtm.  The whoopsie one should also go, but it should also be properly tested for landing and is not super-critical to have today
<slangasek> ogra_: I'm pretty sure any reasons for wanting a newer lxc are completely unrelated to our critical bug list
<ogra_> slangasek, right, thats what i mean :)
<lool> slangasek: yup
<davmor2> Saviq confirmed sim unlock in place \o/
<ogra_> yay
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: I confirmed the bug before silo 19 and am installing it to confirm the fix.
<dbarth> ogra_: ok, confirmed, it's the framework which is a problem
<ogra_> dbarth, well, lool uploaded a new framework to the archive already
<ogra_> it isnt in any image yet
<ToyKeeper> I don't have cell data working by default here, but since the APN config features finally landed I was able to get that working (without hacks) for the first time.  :)
<lool> dbarth: what's the issue?
<dbarth> so gmail just caught in between the 2
<dbarth> lool: the ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev3 framework
<dbarth> it was blocking me from uploading to the store, but is not yet in the image
<lool> I didn't mark it as deprecated in the store
<dbarth> lool: well, it wouldn't pass the review otherwise
<lool> I left it as available
<lool> crap, I dont recall how to upload to rtm archive
<dbarth> lool: can you check with jdstrand and the store folks maybe?
<dbarth> i can re-upload a version with a different framework
<sil2100> lool: do you need the dput.cf for rtm?
<dbarth> and i think i will have to, to let the right gmail version be bundled
<sil2100> lool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8566466/
<lool> well I have dput ng
<dbarth> but either the store or the default framework in the image need to be updated
<sil2100> ah, k
<ogra_> lool, also you probably want to upload to the PPA, not the archive, no ?
<dbarth> ogra_: ^^ what do you say? add the new framework to the image, or downgrade the framework req for gmail in the store?
<lool> sil2100: ah and I ened rtm ppa
<ogra_> lool, like any other PPA, but add ubuntu-rtm in the ppa: line
<sil2100> lool: you mean, you want to upload to an PPA? Just use the ppa:team/ubuntu-rtm/ppa_name
<sil2100> lool: as ogra_ mentiones
<ogra_> dbarth, as i said, lool added the new framework already (i think) ... next image should be fine
<lool> let's see if that works
<lool> ah I need to drop the packge there first
<lool> sil2100: I've removed lxc again from the silo; do you need to reconfigure?
<ogra_> well, iirc you cant re-use the version of a package that was ever uploaded there before
<ogra_> you might need to bump it
<lool> ogra_: I was using a differnet version, but I was using a lower one than the utopic one which was there
<ogra_> ah, well
<ogra_> that might actually work :)
<lool> ok accepted
<lool> dbarth: so the framework you used doens't exist in the image
<lool> dbarth: but was added to the store
<lool> some time back
<lool> dbarth: it would have made sense to add it, but now that we have the final frameworks, can you just reupload with the new name?
<dbarth> lool: ok, so i don't move the gmail app, and keep this framework then
<lool> dbarth: which one are you using?
<dbarth> lool: ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev3
<lool> dbarth: ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev3 didn't exist; there was only a qml-dev3
<lool> dbarth: it did exist in the store only, but not on the devices
<lool> AFAIK
<lool> ls /usr/share/click/frameworks/|grep dev3
<lool> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3.framework
<dbarth> lool: yes it's there
<cwayne> rsalveti: just tested silo 21, fixes the custom ringtone issue (as expected)
<lool> dbarth: that's *qml-dev3*
<rsalveti> cwayne: great, brendand ^^
<lool> dbarth: not 14.10-dev3
<elopio> lool: I'll be doing some other random testing. Ping me when you are ready to give it another shot.
<lool> elopio: it's building
<lool> elopio: actually just finished
<davmor2> Saviq: have a hug for dropping the pins
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, is there stil a chance to squeeze line #70 (#71) onto the final image?
<sil2100> lool: yeah, let me reconfigure that
<lool> elopio: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-004/+build/6463983
<lool> elopio: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-004/+build/6463983/+files/lxc-android-config_0.208rtm1_all.deb
<sil2100> pstolowski: hm, let me check with QA how they're standing
<ogra_> davmor2, no time for bowling now ... back to work :)
<lool> elopio: installing it here too
<dbarth> lool: so you want me to use qml-dev3, correct?
<lool> dbarth: either ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2 or ubuntu-sdk-14.10 or ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html; perhaps ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2 is the safest at this point
<davmor2> sil2100: hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...tel me when you get the hint....hahahahahahaha
<lool> dbarth: whatever the last webapp had should work; I didn't remove any
<dbarth> lool: i was using ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2 but that was not in the store review process, how come?
<lool> elopio: can confirm packages installed fine
<lool> dbarth: I did deprecate dev2 frameworks, but these should still be usable; did that get rejected?
<sil2100> lool: ok, silo reconfigured and I ran build with watch-only
<lool> dbarth: maybe I misunderstood the store constraints and I ought to let it be avail
<lool> sil2100: thanks
<elopio> lool: great. In a few minutes I'll follow the test plan again. Now should I run the automated tests that take like 40 minutes?
<lool> tvoss: ^
<lool> elopio: I guess
<lool> elopio: so this is about enabling the hardware provider; the testplan will confirm that the gps provider works as before, but really what's new here is that we're using it in conjunction with HERE
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: cool
<lool> elopio: so if you want to confirm everything works, you want to run everything, if you want to test the changes you only need to run osm touch
<tvoss> elopio, no need to run the automated tests for now
<cyphermox> slangasek: do you have time to review network-manager in utopic before we go to land it in rtm?
<elopio> lool: if you already ran everything and are really sure any failures on the change are caught by using osm touch, I will just do that and some exploratory time
<slangasek> cyphermox: "go to land it in RTM" - is it on the shortlist for today's RTM image promotion?
<ogra_> elopio, i think tvoss filed a bug for osmtouch today and contacted the maintainer
<lool> elopio: that might be the most sensible thing; the actual GPS provider didn't change
<lool> elopio: it's just the logic to use it
<slangasek> cyphermox: I can certainly review, but I'm unsure about your step 2 there :)
<cyphermox> slangasek: some say it's i nthe critical bugs, but it wasn't in the "list of silos to land"
<sil2100> davmor2: hey, what are you testing right now?
<cyphermox> but it was definitely in the original list of cricial bugs to land before rtm
<elopio> davmor2: Saviq: my dash takes a long time to show anything. It stays white for a while. And If I do something while it's white, it remains white. Is that a known issue?
<lool> elopio: what you shoudl witness (that I did witness) is that the location is guessed by HERE with a large circle, based on wifi/cell, then by GPS after a while outside, then again by HERE if you go back inside
<ogra_> elopio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/osmtouch/+bug/1381463
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381463 in OSMTouch "PositionSource.update() cannot be used synchronously" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> slangasek: step1 is more important, I'd rather it be landed properly in utopic and then we can deal with syncing or whatever easily
<davmor2> sil2100: 6, 4 failed, 19 and 21 between us
<lool> ogra_: that does affect the quality, but it should still allow testing
<slangasek> cyphermox: ok.  So it's probably not going in this image promotion; it's still fine to push it into a silo etc., just don't expect it to land today unless the product folks say so
<cyphermox> slangasek: I know
<ToyKeeper> Cool, still getting the wrong indicator on pulldown sometimes.  I thought that was fixed.  (well, only once so far)
<sil2100> lool, tvoss, pmcgowan: does it still make 4 as required to land before we do the cut-off?
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: right, it's not fixed.
<sil2100> Or do we leave it behind?
<tvoss> sil2100, definitely
<slangasek> cyphermox: working on grabbing the package so that I can review it (pff, syncs == no diffs)
<cyphermox> yes
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: on network if you flip flightmode?
<cyphermox> cf. #u-release, I know I forgot one thing in changelog :(
<pmcgowan> tvoss, how soon to a fix
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Yup, exactly that.
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20141015-32e0f27.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20141015-32e0f27.changes
<elopio> ogra_, tvoss, lool: I'm not sure how will that bug affect my testing. I guess that sometimes I won't get an updated position.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: the fix might be in the silo I'm testing I have the new indicator system
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-testresults-20141015-32e0f27.ods
<john-mcaleely> brendand, official version of device tarball I provided earlier.
<lool> elopio: yeah; it's been there forever
<john-mcaleely> folks, note test environment: silo 5 + #1-6
<john-mcaleely> #106, even
<lool> elopio: it's mostly a bug that delays updates
<john-mcaleely> this device tarball is *only* to be landed if silo5 lands
<lool> elopio: just FYI, I've just retested the updated binaries (3 packages from 2 sources); went outside and back in, and got the HERE fix, GPS fix, HERE Fix sequence Iv'e scribed
<john-mcaleely> and if silo5 lands, this tarball *must* land
<lool> *described
<elopio> lool: ok, that makes it really clear. I think it would be a useful addition to the test plan.
<elopio> I'm going to reflash and then walk the dog and the phone to see what happens :)
<sil2100> \o/
<tvoss> pmcgowan, pretty fast from here, then gps takes over
<sil2100> cyphermox, ToyKeeper: publishing silo 19 then!
<cyphermox> sil2100: it's not in utopic yet...
<tvoss> pmcgowan, whatever delivers first/better
<ogra_> cyphermox, but it will be
<sil2100> cyphermox: no worries
<cwayne> elopio: im seeing the white dash for a bit too, weird
<sil2100> cyphermox: it's published so it's enough
<elopio> cwayne: when you see it white, can you please open an app?
<lool> trainguards, I understand the custom tarball passed testing; did someone copy it across channels?
<elopio> when I do that and get back to the dash, it seems to be white forever.
<sil2100> lool: it did? Who tested the custom tarball?
<cwayne> ?
<sil2100> lool: as far as I know it wasn't tested yet
<pmcgowan> tvoss, oh lol, I meant a fix for silo 4
<cwayne> mine hasn't at least..
<lool> sil2100: oh sorry that's something else
<sil2100> lool: as we didn't build a new image with the apparmor profiles
<lool> sil2100: I see "Custom tarball fixes for rtm" on passed list on trello
<slangasek> cyphermox: fwiw, as someone who has to review diffs in the queue, I really hate seeing '+#if 0' in a patch... since I inevitably don't get to see the context of what's been ifdef'ed out
<tvoss> pmcgowan, sorry, didn't know weneed a fix for 4
<davmor2> lool: that's an old one
<tvoss> pmcgowan, lool might be your friend here
<lool> sil2100: where is the testing tracked?
<sil2100> lool: I think that was the one from the morning
<lool> sil2100: yeah
<ogra_> sil2100, apparmor is in the archive and will end up on the next rootfs
<sil2100> lool: we're not testing the custom tarball yet, so it's not tracked anywhere
<sil2100> ogra_: right, I know
<lool> ah
<pmcgowan> sil2100, silo 4? whats the issue
<sil2100> But we didn't build one
<lool> pmcgowan: it's back on track
<pmcgowan> ah good nm then
<ogra_> pmcgowan, no issue, elopio is actively testing
<lool> elopio: mind updating the card?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: elopio knows the details, but lool has it on his radar
<cyphermox> slangasek: I understand
<davmor2> pmcgowan: elopio can fill you in, wrong lxc version or something :)
<pmcgowan> great
<elopio> lool: sure
<cwayne> elopio: hm, i can't reproduce that, just the whiteness on first boot
<ogra_> pmcgowan, that landing exposed a bunch of not rtm landed changes in lxc-android-conig (which we should pull in next week) ...
<ogra_> (silo 04 that is)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: on a plus side drinks are on lool I think that was the rule if you broke the silo in the 11th hour right?
<dbarth> ogra_: problem solved; 1.0.25 uploaded and approved; it installs cleanly on #106
<ogra_> dbarth, cool
 * ogra_ checks 
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 ^^ (some way back) the device tarball we'll need to land if we land silo 5
<elopio> cwayne: ok, thanks. I'm not sure how to reproduce it reliably, I'll keep trying.
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, yep
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, realised I didn't include my usual ping :-)
<ogra_> :)
<john-mcaleely> I guess everyone is reading here tonight though
<ogra_> dbarth, thumbs up ... updated fine here
<sil2100> john-mcaleely, ogra_: so, silo 5 has media-hub as well, so if it lands it needs to land AFTER silo 21
<sil2100> So it will need a rebuild
<pmcgowan> davmor2, why yes it is the rule
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack to whatever that means :-)
<ogra_> sil2100, oh
<john-mcaleely> uhoh
<ogra_> sil2100, as long as you stay on top of that :)
<sil2100> So far yeah, but things are getting a bit confusing, as things are getting added to teh list!
<ogra_> eek
<ogra_> make it readonly :P
<cwayne> pstolowski: are you going to build silo 12? just wanna do some quick ad hoc testing
<Saviq> elopio, is it really white or can you see the folded paper background?
<sil2100> I think I need to grab something to eat, instant ramen seems like a good choice
<sil2100> brb
<ogra_> (i guess thats hard with a mail thread )
<lool> davmor2: damn
<sil2100> ogra_: ;p
<cwayne> Saviq: i see the paper
<elopio> Saviq: I don't quite remember. I'll let you know on my next flash.
<Saviq> cwayne, and nothing else, or just for some time?
<pstolowski> cwayne, that should sync from silo 14
<cwayne> pstolowski: dont you still have to press build? i usually do in my sync silos
<cwayne> Saviq: nothing else, for a few seconds
<cwayne> let me reboot to re-test and be sure
<Saviq> cwayne, right, so it's loading, that's kinda expected
<pstolowski> cwayne, hmm i never did.. and it was just happening
<rsalveti> sil2100: I'm on top of the media-hub landings
<cwayne> yeah, im wondering if it's because of some of the added scopes in newcustom, maybe the query all is taking longer than it used to
<Wellark> Saviq: have we landed?
<Saviq> Wellark, not just yet, testing, but nothing problematic found yet
<Wellark> Saviq: ack
<cwayne> Saviq: yeah, so i see the paper background + indicators for 10 seconds if i unlock RIGHT after it boots
<pstolowski> cwayne, ok, i hit build
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, that's expected, there's even a bug from Mark about it
<cwayne> Saviq: ah ok, cool
<cwayne> yeah, so i guess it could just be the additional scopes now
<davmor2> sil2100: can we have a new definitive list of silos please, it was 4,6,12,16, 16 became 21 and 19 right but 16 could still do with landing right?  In which case why has john-mcaleely created a device tarball if 5 lands?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, I'm just making sure I'm not roadkill if someone wants silo5 :-)
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, let me write that on the thread, but 16 is not a blocker for sure, the only blocker in there is now in 21
<sil2100> davmor2: so it's 4,6,19 and 21 - not sure if 12 is a blocker
<sil2100> davmor2: (12 is just 'would be nice to land')
<davmor2> 12 went though as an isolated fix
<sil2100> davmor2: oh
<davmor2> sil2100:  at least that's what was said earlier that it had landed
<sil2100> davmor2: ah! Right, ok, I know now what's up... so yeah, 12 landed, now there's a different 12 ;)
<sil2100> And this new 12 is not a blocker
<sil2100> davmor2: as for silo 5, I wouldn't consider that a problem
<sil2100> davmor2: one thing that needs attention for sure is the new custom tarball, which as you know is blocked on us getting a new image
<sil2100> ogra_, slangasek: how's the building image situation look right now?
<rsalveti> silo 5 is a nice to have because it's part of the critical list, but not a image blocker
<ogra_> sil2100, should be fine afaik (havent heard anything different)
<sil2100> Saviq: how's silo 6 testing going?
<davmor2> sil2100: indeed that is next once the silos are through we already know the game plan there
<Saviq> sil2100, looking good here actually
<sil2100> davmor2: prepare for unity8 in silo 6 soon!
<Saviq> sil2100, he's already doing it ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, did we ever get an answer about the missing headers in some scopes ?
<sil2100> Oh, it wasn't marked as needing QA sign-off ;)
<sil2100> At least on the dashboard
<davmor2> sil2100: you know when you asked what we were testing and I said 4 failed 6 19 and 21 :P
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, I didn't push the button, but davmor2 wanted in on the action, looking to blame me for something
<sil2100> davmor2: put it on the trello board then dammit! :)
<sil2100> Saviq: hah ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, great job guys
<davmor2> Saviq: that's easy what time do you call this to be releasing silos :p
<Saviq> davmor2, the BEST time
<ogra_> crazy talk
<davmor2> sil2100: I was letting the system take control once the devs had done their test so we still kept the system clean
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm going to find something now damn you ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, don't damn me :D
<ogra_> davmor2, damn him if you need, BUT DONT FIND SOMETHING !
<Saviq> davmor2, blame is fine, damning is a bit over the top! :P
<davmor2> Saviq: okay I take back the damn
<ogra_> and no blame and no findings now !
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: no :p
<ogra_> sil2100, i see some dirt on the dashboard ... silo 14 is long empty
<davmor2> Saviq: wow my French is improving I can read notifications, Bluetooth, time & date in the new indicators :P
<davmor2> ogra_: ^ I'm happy now :)
 * ogra_ hugs davmor2 
 * ogra_ is happy too
<elopio> Saviq: yes, I see the folding paper and I can no longer reproduce that thing where it remained white. Do you have the link for the bug at hand?
<Saviq> elopio, no, there's no bug that I know like that ;)
<elopio> Saviq: I misunderstood then, sorry.
<elopio> Saviq: I will file one and add it to the perceived performance report.
<Saviq> elopio, would be best if you could find steps to reproduce ;)
<slangasek> sil2100, ogra_: images build fine, doing an upgrade test on devel-proposed/mako now to confirm correctness of the upgrade
<elopio> Saviq: I mean, for the delay in the icons to appear. For the other one, I will keep an eye but it seems it no longer happens.
<elopio> I might have done something weird yesterday.
<ogra_> slangasek, awesome !
<Saviq> elopio, ah that one
<Saviq> elopio, there is one already then, lookin'
<slangasek> sil2100, ogra_: actually, still waiting for system-image import to finish
<ogra_> yeha, that takes a while
<Saviq> elopio, I though there was, at least
<ogra_> 30-45min
 * slangasek nods
<Saviq> elopio, right, bug #1379381
<davmor2> dbarth: you about still?
<ubot5> bug 1379381 in Ubuntu UX "[Dash] shows splash screen with "Scopes" when starting up the phone" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379381
<ogra_> elopio, you surely just pulled the collar to tight when you walked the phone
<ogra_> (so it reacts a little slower)
<elopio> :) I haven't moved from my chair yet.
<ogra_> oh
<elopio> it might be that it's sleeping like the dog. He's snoring.
<ogra_> haha
<elopio> thanks Saviq
<sil2100> Back from eating
<cwayne> Saviq: seems much improved with silo 12 btw, maybe 4ish seconds instead of 10 after a reboot
<slangasek> cwayne: hi, what's the status of the custom tarballs?  Any ETA for those updates?
<ogra_> cwayne, did you try applying silo 12 twice ? it might go backwards in time then :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, still working on the aspect ratio issue
<Saviq> cwayne, right, that would do it
<cwayne> slangasek: the krillin+rtm one is ready, just waiting for a new image with apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu updated so the cache matches before giving it to qa
<davmor2> Saviq this is all your fault http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/oops.png ;)   ← dbarth noticed this the t is cut off, this is if you have no accounts and try and install and app
<Saviq> davmor2, damn me!
<ogra_> davmor2, just use a more sane language setting :P
<slangasek> cwayne: oh; I don't think I understood that there was a dependency on a new image.  Which channel do you need that image on?
<ogra_> something using shorter words
<davmor2> ogra_: the german is longer :P
<ogra_> o_O
<cwayne> slangasek: 14.09-proposed on krillin
<Saviq> who'd have thought!
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> ogra_: ^^ you were asking earlier about whether it was ok to build an image on rtm; sounds like not only it's ok, but it's urgent?
<sil2100> slangasek, ogra_: let's wait now with kicking a new image once our urgent things land
<slangasek> sil2100: which urgent things?
<ogra_> slangasek, well, not urgent, custom can land in the same image or shortly after
<sil2100> slangasek: the blocking silos
 * elopio walks his krillin. bbs
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> Saviq: sshhhh I want to see if ogra will delete all of his accounts to see if I'm right or not ;)
<slangasek> sil2100: according to cwayne, he needs a new image build *before* he can provide us the custom tarball
<sil2100> slangasek: so, since image builds take ~2h, it doesn't make sense to kick a new image now since we'll need to kick a new image once those getin
<ogra_> slangasek, right
<sil2100> slangasek: yeah, we know that
<sil2100> custom will land afterwards
<sil2100> No worries, all under control
<ogra_> slangasek, if i time him right he can even land in the same one
<ogra_> but worst case its 30min behind
<sil2100> davmor2: is there a problem with 6?!
<slangasek> sil2100, ogra_: ok, there is no reason at all to wait before kicking this image off - we have the parallel build infrastructure to allow overlapping builds
<slangasek> afaik
<davmor2> slangasek: yeah we know,  we are landing all the critical silos in one image then handing it over to cwayne or there would be too many images :)
<ogra_> slangasek, i think sil2100 wants to hold back to get everything into one
<slangasek> why?
<ogra_> slangasek, also to make it easier for QA
<davmor2> sil2100: not so far
<slangasek> cwayne needs a new image - it doesn't need to be qa'ed, it doesn't need to have these other changes in it
<slangasek> it just needs to be built
<davmor2> slangasek: yes it does and he needs one of the silos
<slangasek> why can't we kick an image off now, and another once the other silos are in?
<slangasek> davmor2: what now?
<davmor2> slangasek: 2 hours per image and we need to test them
<slangasek> why do you need to test *this* image?
<sil2100> Ok ok, wait guys
<sil2100> So, cwayne do you need this image to actually *test* the custom tarball from your side?
<slangasek> if the image is being built just to give cwayne an image he can have a matching cache on
<sil2100> cwayne: or do we only need to test the custom tarball from the QA side?
<davmor2> we need to test the custom tar ball and we need to test the image that is built for the silos 2 images
<cwayne> no, just to avoid the super-long first-boot
<ogra_> right
<cwayne> i've been testing the tarball itself fine with the latest image
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> which will be fixed in the next upcoming image
<cwayne> we just can't release it in that state
<cwayne> right
<slangasek> cwayne: right - we have more image builds coming anyway
<cwayne> yep
<sil2100> slangasek: so it's not required for testing, and since QA anyway is busy with the other blockers, all is in order now :)
<dbarth> davmor2: the layout is unfortunate indeed
<davmor2> cwayne: apparently sil2100 says that the apparmor stuff it in :)
<slangasek> cwayne: so given that the livecd-rootfs changes that need to go in before we can have a releasable image are blocked on your custom tarballs, I think you shouldn't block on this?
<sil2100> It's in the archive
<sil2100> Not in the image ;)
<cwayne> why are they blocked on my tarballs?
<davmor2> sil2100: no but that would get built with everything else though right?
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm nearly done why not see who else has stuff to land. If I'm the last then the image for cwayne will be ready in a couple of hours anyway
<slangasek> cwayne: we want the tarballs with the core apps, for those channels that are expected to continue to have them preinstalled, available before we drop the click packages from the rootfs
<sil2100> davmor2: there's still 21 with brendand
<sil2100> brendand: how's it going?
<sil2100> (and 004)
<slangasek> cwayne: which I understood to mean the utopic/krillin, utopic-customized-here/*, and 14.09/mako tarballs
<slangasek> cwayne: does this match your understanding of which custom tarballs you're responsible for?
<cwayne> slangasek: yeah, i'm responsible for 14.09/krillin, then the savilerow ones which can lag because those aren't in a working state atm
<slangasek> cwayne: 14.09/krillin is explicitly not on my list, because it's not supposed to contain the click packages and is not blocking us
<cwayne> er, well it contains the click packages, but along with other stuff not maintained by you guys, yes
<tvoss> trainguards, can I get an rtm silo for line 79, please?
<cjwatson> slangasek: only in my working tree - are you on it already?
<slangasek> cjwatson: not yet; want to push an MP or such?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure!
<cjwatson> slangasek: it's the pastebin from earlier, so I can commit directly if you like
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<slangasek> cwayne: no, 14.09/krillin is not supposed to contain these click packages at all, the whole point of this rootfs split is that they are NOT being shipped on krillin
<tvoss> sil2100, can you hit build while you are at it?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure! btw. would you classify this as an isolated bugfix?
<ogra_> its a bugfix for sure
<cwayne> slangasek: a small subset of them are
<cwayne> just not all of them
<slangasek> cjwatson: sorry, I don't find your earlier pastebin in scrollback
<cjwatson> slangasek: oh, maybe I didn't, it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/8566897/
 * ogra_ hands tvoss some duct tape for the isolation 
<tvoss> sil2100, pretty much, yes
<tvoss> ogra_, :)
<slangasek> cwayne: which click packages?
<tvoss> AlbertA, you reviewed the patch, I would describe it as prettymuch isolated
<cwayne> weather, clock, calculator
<cwayne> the payui
<AlbertA> tvoss: yeah isolated
<davmor2> Saviq: you haven't marked your side tested
<slangasek> cwayne: we are not removing all of the click packages from the rootfs, only those that bug #1367332 specified should not be included in krillin
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1367332 could not be found
<tvoss> sil2100, ^
<slangasek> cwayne: which means that you shouldn't be shipping any core app click packages in the custom for 14.09/krillin, because they're already in the rootfs and this will be duplication (and cost us space)
<Saviq> davmor2, because I'm still testing, just about done
<robru> tvoss: rtm 23
<sil2100> tvoss: ACK
<cjwatson> slangasek,cwayne: maybe I confused the issue here somehow
<sil2100> robru: I was handling that ;) But thanks
<tvoss> robru, thanks
<robru> sil2100: go to sleep ;-)
<sil2100> No waaaay
<robru> tvoss: you're welcome!
<ogra_> robru, nobody sleeps tonight
<ogra_> well ... perhaps the lion sleeps tonight :)
<slangasek> cjwatson: ah, yes, you did paste that earlier... yes, it should really be that trivial, shouldn't it?  go for it
<tvoss> ogra_, alter ... sorry, to stick to german
<ogra_> lol
<brendand> sil2100, nothing obviously wrong and it fixes the bugs so
<davmor2> ogra_: damn you now I have to listen to the lion sleeps tonight
<cwayne> i thought the whole point was to get all of the core apps into /custom to free up space, then each image would decide which apps to ship with?
<brendand> so far
<ogra_> davmor2, hah, so it worked, great :)
<cjwatson> we've already decided that 14.09/krillin isn't shipping these ones though
<cjwatson> so sorry, I'm pretty sure I induced this confusion
<cwayne> who's we?
<cjwatson> the product team
<cjwatson> see the top of https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1367332
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1367332 not found
<brendand> davmor2, how did 6 get signed off?
<cwayne> 14.09 krillin is supposed to have amazon ebay gmail reminders twitter an facebook
<cwayne> according to joe, and whats in the barajas feature matrix
<cjwatson> err, ok, maybe I misread
<cjwatson> so if you know which ones they're supposed to have, then put those ones in :)
<sil2100> ogra_: you have a moment for a main package packaging ACK? :)
<ogra_> brendand, wrt your camera bug, see rtm 023 now :)
<cjwatson> cwayne: but why are you including weather, clock, calculator, payui?
<ogra_> sil2100, shoot
<cwayne> cjwatson: i did :)
<cjwatson> cwayne: those ones are still in the rootfs
<cwayne> cjwatson: because i thought they were all being removed from the rootfs
<davmor2> brendand: I was testing at the same time as Saviq
<cjwatson> no, that was not the instruction we received
<cwayne> i thought the whole point was to free space on the rootfs
<cjwatson> we were told to move ten specific apps
<cjwatson> we are freeing space on the rootfs
<slangasek> cwayne, cjwatson: well, that doesn't match the list in bug #1367332; again, the only reason we're moving these apps out of rootfs is because we were told they're not part of what we're shipping for rtm
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1367332 could not be found
<brendand> davmor2, right well put it on the board even if you need to create a card
<davmor2> brendand: will do
<brendand> davmor2, btw doesn't changing alarm sounds work now?
<cjwatson> my understanding was that we were not moving the apps that we expected basically everyone to ship
<brendand> davmor2, was sure i tested the silo that made it work this morning
<slangasek> so should we be putting amazon, ebay, gmail, reminders, twitter, and facebook back in the rootfs?
<brendand> davmor2, now it's broke again
<ogra_> brendand, we had no image today
<cwayne> slangasek: no i dont think so
<davmor2> brendand: has it landed in an image yet?
<slangasek> cwayne: ok, why not? :)
<slangasek> the list was supposed to be "things we're not shipping in RTM"
<cjwatson> regardless, it's too late to remove more apps from the rootfs
<cjwatson> we are cutting this excruciatingly fine as it is
<brendand> ogra_, why does udf claim to install 106?
<slangasek> right, I'm concerned about whether we should be putting them /back/
<davmor2> brendand: it might of landed after the device tarball in which case there hasn't been another image this next one will be it
<ogra_> brendand, device tarball
<brendand> ogra_, gotcha
<cjwatson> slangasek: well it's not a problem to have them in custom, we might as well finish the job
<cwayne> right
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> I'm concerned about changing direction at the last minute ...
<cjwatson> livecd-rootfs 2.257 uploaded
<ogra_> cjwatson, that seems to be fashionable though
<Saviq> trainguards, rtm silo 6 can be published, I had to reconfigure for dropping ubuntu-system-settings for now
<slangasek> john-mcaleely, pmcgowan: so it seems there's some confusion about what click packages are actually meant to be cut for the krillin release (bug #1367332); the list we got from asac said amazon, ebay, gmail, reminders, twitter, and facebook were all supposed to go from the rootfs because they're not being shipped, cwayne says that JoeO says that they're supposed to be shipped
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1367332 could not be found
<slangasek> john-mcaleely, pmcgowan: we're not blocked as far as the rootfs is concerned, but I think we need clarity about whether they should actually be in the custom tarball that cwayne is producing, or not
<sergiusens> slangasek: I thought gmail, facebook and non china friendly clicks were supposed to be stripped and "customized"
<robru> Saviq: is it one of the critical rtm ones for today?
<Saviq> robru, oh, ye
<Saviq> s
<robru> Ok, will publish
<slangasek> sergiusens: that might possibly be, but that was not the rationale I was given, and I want to make sure we're all on the same page
<sil2100> ogra_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-2-publish/58/artifact/packaging_changes_trust-store_1.1.0+14.10.20141015-0ubuntu1.diff <- this seems ok :)
<sil2100> What do you think?
<ogra_> saiACK
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> sil2100, ACK
<cwayne> my understanding was all clicks were going to be removed from rootfs and moved to custom for their respective images, though I appear to be in the minority here, so perhaps I misunderstood
<davmor2> Saviq: \o/
<Saviq> davmor2, indeed, I love it when a silo comes together
<Saviq> OOF
<Saviq> that scared me
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 287 DONE (finished: 20141015 20:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/287.changes ===
<slangasek> cwayne: that was definitely never the plan; even if there's some dispute over the exact list to remove, bug #1367332 does have /an/ explicit list of ones that we're removing :)
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1367332 could not be found
<davmor2> Saviq: although you did break translations on the indicators.  So ogra_ is gonna hate you now ;)
<ogra_> am i ?
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> ogra_: way to play along dude
<slangasek> cwayne: anyway, for now I think you're fine to go ahead and produce a custom tarball for 14.09/krillin that includes any of the click packages, listed on 1367332, that you understand are supposed to be on krillin
<elopio> lool: I have some problems.
<cwayne> slangasek: ack
<cjwatson> slangasek: it does say "moved" - the first bit that says "removed" is Victor's comment #4
<elopio> lool: after allowing openstreetmap.org to access location, I get permission denied.
<slangasek> cjwatson: er, fair point :)
<slangasek> cwayne: that being the case, I think we need this one tarball which would be used for */krillin; and we also need 14.09/mako and utopic-customized-here/mako, which should be the same contents as our public one, plus HERE support.  Is that something you'll be able to take care of?
<cwayne> slangasek: 14.09/krillin and utopic/krillin have different ones (14.09 includes the bq customizations and scopes)
<cjwatson> slangasek: the HERE stuff is already done
<cjwatson> Loïc sorted that out earlier
<slangasek> cjwatson: so 14.09/mako and utopic-customized-here/mako are covered?
<cjwatson> slangasek: specifically, ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed-customized-here/{mako,krillin} and ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/mako are covered, yes
<sil2100> brendand, elopio: so the only things left from the silo side are 004 and 021, right?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ^
<john-mcaleely> slangasek, I think that removed from rootfs != whether they are in the custom tarball
<slangasek> cjwatson: ok, perfect
<slangasek> john-mcaleely: right, pmcgowan has clarified in private, thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, what about 012
<john-mcaleely> slangasek, cool
<pmcgowan> right 21
<pmcgowan> oh
<sil2100> ogra_: so, the silo 012 that we needed already landed long ago, this is something new
<sil2100> ogra_: the 012 there is not blocking, just something that 'would be nice to land'
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, just saying
<ogra_> sil2100, since i saw you talk to pstolowski earlier
<pmcgowan> sil2100, right it is a crit from the list it seems
<sil2100> Yeah, but we don't need to block on it
<sil2100> davmor2: what are you testing right now?
<ogra_> if there are still hands free for testing it it wouldnt be bad to get it
<sil2100> davmor2 might be free IIRC
<pmcgowan> sil2100, we are trying to land all fixes until we are out of time
<ogra_> (i guess that same is true for 023 though)
<sil2100> pmcgowan: right, but I'm afraid we're slowly running out of time
<pmcgowan> sure
<sil2100> pmcgowan: as, as mentioned, we need 2h for the new image build, some time for custom tarball testing, then 4-5 hours for promotion testing
<davmor2> sil2100: nothing
<sil2100> And then there's the possibility of what to do if there are additional blockers
<sil2100> davmor2: can you maybe try looking into the new silo 12?
<sil2100> (scopes-shell)
<sil2100> davmor2: ...or are you EOD already? :)
 * sil2100 doesn't want to make davmor2's wife angry
<sil2100> As we're still waiting on the two silos from elopio and brendand
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm on till the fat lady sings
<ogra_> davmor2, make sure she doesnt wake the lion though
<ogra_> that could end nasty
<davmor2> sil2100:  no it wasn't on the list :P
<slangasek> cwayne: ok, I'm on the same page now - 14.09/krillin is the only custom we're waiting for :-)
<ogra_> phew :)
<cwayne> yep :)
<sil2100> davmor2: heeey
<sil2100> davmor2: can you join us in the hangout?
<davmor2> sil2100: where
<cjwatson> slangasek: so we can check that devel-proposed has the right file layout and that it behaves appropriately on a device, and then push to rtm
<ogra_> tvoss, err
<slangasek> cjwatson: yep!
<ogra_> tvoss, you didnt set "needs QA signoff" in the spreadsheet
<tvoss> ogra_, oops, is that my job?
<tvoss> ogra_, I thought that was done by trainguards
<slangasek> ogra_: wiki page says it's the trainguards' job
<slangasek> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess)
<ogra_> tvoss, oh, sil2100 did set it off because you convinced him its isooolated
<ogra_> slangasek, yeah
<tvoss> ogra_, even better :)
<tvoss> rsalveti, seems like we can publish ;)
<ogra_> yeah
<tvoss> rsalveti, for the camera app hotfix
<rsalveti> I don't think we can land without qa signoff at this moment
<rsalveti> but it seems sil2100 was the one that changed it
<rsalveti> sil2100: are you sure you want that?
<thostr_> davmor2: is there any chance to get rtm silo 12 still qa signed off today?
<ogra_> rsalveti, there was a discussion earlier
<thostr_> davmor2: that is the pstolowski silo
<rsalveti> ogra_: just double-checking
<sil2100> Let me get back to you after the meeting
<ogra_> rsalveti, we'll leave it to sil2100 to push the publich button :)
<rsalveti> alright :-)
<ogra_> cant be safer
<sil2100> ;p
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards, barry | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru broke 3 ribs
<sil2100> thostr_: hey, so, I wanted to get some context on silo 12
<sil2100> lool: ping
<lool> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> lool: so, I heard from elopio and davmor2 that silo 004 failed QA sign-off again
<lool> sil2100: what's the issue?
<elopio> sil2100, lool: I'm trying to confirm if it's a regression.
<sil2100> elopio: ^
<elopio> lool: after allowing openstreetmaps from the browser, it says permission denied.
<elopio> I reflashed 106, and that doesn't happen. Now I'm putting back the silo.
<elopio> lool: do you have it on your phone?
<lool> the one from alan pope?
<lool> I think I do, I'm booting to test this
<thostr_> sil2100: shoot
<ogra_> elopio, if you say browser do you literally mean the browser ?
<lool> elopio: oh you mean the wbe site, not webapp
<elopio> yes, open the browser, go to the url, click the arrow, allow.
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> next one to land
<rsalveti> ogra_: sil2100: ^
<ogra_> :D
<rsalveti>  /o/ \o\ \o/
<rsalveti> one more
<ogra_> getting there
<sil2100> rsalveti: \o/
<Saviq> ↑ take THAT
<cwayne> 2 more if 12 sneaks its way in :P
<sil2100> rsalveti, brendand: thanks!
<ogra_> sil2100, so 023 says its ready
<ogra_> (the isolated bugfix)
<sil2100> ogra_: still in a meeting, but I would actually hold it off for now
<camako> fginther, a gentle reminder that the fixed demo runner is yet to be deployed... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/+junk/mir-demo-runner/
<sil2100> But need to check it still
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> (it can land as isolated bugfix after the cut-off I think)
<thostr_> sil2100: rtm silo 12 basically stops loading ALL favorited scopes and aggregated scopes at startup. We're talking here about +30 scopes. Obviously, that will hammer the network which causes large delays or timeouts which then cause some scopes not showing anything.
<fginther> camako, ahh, thanks for the reminder
<cjwatson> livecd-rootfs publishing ...
<sil2100> elopio, lool: we're waiting on you guys to confirm if 004 is rejected or not :)
<sil2100> elopio, lool: if you could inform us of a final verdict then it would be awesome, since it's the only thing left
<sil2100> (from the blockers)
<sil2100> thostr_: hm, ok!
<elopio> sil2100, lool: no permission denied now.
<pmcgowan> sil2100, davmor2 seems silo 12 is a very good scopes fix unless thostr_  knows another workaround
<lool> sil2100, elopio: What I can confirm is that I can't get webapps or web browser to work with my current install which is rtm + this silo
<lool> I can't tell whether it's a regression yet
<elopio> it's probably hard to reproduce.
<lool> elopio: so it's working for you?
<elopio> oh, I got it now.
<lool> hmm?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: right, so I'm just waiting on elopio and lool now to know whether to test.  Let me have a look at if and I'll try and give you a rough idea on how long to test
<elopio> lool: I can't seem to get it working with openstreetmap on the browser.
<thostr_> pmcgowan: there is no other workaround right now - at least not a cheap one. it's not the perfect solution (not sure if there is one) but it improves things quite a lot
<elopio> it worked for osmtouch and the here app.
<lool> elopio: is that a regression?
<sil2100> thostr_: so, we think it's an important fix indeed, just wondering since we heard from pete that the fix for this issue won't land today
<pmcgowan> davmor2, yes please get setup to test it
<sil2100> thostr_: is that some partial fix?
<cwayne> thostr_: +1 I tried it here, and it seems to improve things for me
<pmcgowan> sil2100, as we discussed it avoids much of the traffic
<thostr_> sil2100: well, pete ended his day already... we added some hours to get it done
<davmor2> pmcgowan: already flash my phone just waiting for it to come up now
<elopio> lool: it seems. I could get an approximate position on openstreetmap on the browser without the silo.
<elopio> with the silo, I can't.
<sil2100> davmor2: you try testing it in the meantime, and let's wait for a consensus on silo 004
<lool> elopio: was it like the osmtouch one, or could it have been geoip
<elopio> there could be other affecting factors, but it seems a regression.
<lool> elopio: let me test one last thing: whether this is any better when we have a gps fix
<lool> I'll need 5 mn
 * sil2100 loves proposed migration on ubuntu-rtm
<olli_> thostr_, even thouhg it's "just" a workaround... well done
<olli_> thx for addressing that tonight
<davmor2> sil2100, pmcgowan: maybe 30-60 minutes to test ish
<pmcgowan> davmor2, go for it?
<thostr_> olli_: it's not a workaround as such, it's just that there is still some more room for smartness to decide how many scopes to pre-query
<olli_> thostr_, whatever it is it was aimed at improving the experience
<thostr_> :)
<elopio> lool: I didn't get that last question. Without the silo, I have to allow two dialogs on the webbrowser and then an approximate position appears, with the surrounding blue circle.
<elopio> with the silo, only one dialog appears and the error appears after a while. I'm uploading a video.
<lool> elopio, sil2100: sadly I can confirm that webapps / webbrowser maps dont work at all for me ATM; I cant say whether it's a regression specific to this silo, but it's possible and I'll trust elopio's testing on that
<lool> unless you want me to reflash
<lool> tvoss: ^
<olli_> so, silo 004 doesn't seem to be making the cut then
<lool> no
<lool> I'm reflashing to confirm
<olli_> bummer, but we'll cope
<pmcgowan> sil2100, can we wait 20 mins for silo12?
<cjwatson> sil2100: ... and a bit for the app removal from rootfs?
<cjwatson> actually I guess that'll be a couple of hours, because we need to test devel-proposed first
<sil2100> cjwatson: ugh
<sil2100> lool, pmcgowan, olli_: ok, so let's ditch silo 004 then
<ogra_> sil2100, was the custom tarball already tested ?
<lool> sil2100: well remove it from your list, but can we please keep it for investigation tomorrow?
<davmor2> ogra_: no
<sil2100> ogra_: no, it will be tested by QA with the new image, so that everything is in which should be in
<tvoss> lool, kinda confused now
<ogra_> ok
<lool> tvoss: didn't know you were around!
<davmor2> lool: I can tell you that it is working in the here webapp without silo004
<tvoss> lool, sure, we all are
<lool> tvoss: executive summary is that webapps/webbrowser dont work anymore with silo 4
<ogra_> nobody sleeps :)
<elopio> davmor2: the webapp works with the silo.
<lool> tvoss: which is GPS hardware enablement
<sil2100> pmcgowan, olli_: as for silo 012, I would say let's wait 20-30 minutes for davmor2 on that and see if that's enough
<davmor2> elopio: without silo 004 it is working for me
<olli_> wfm
<sil2100> cjwatson: so... for this to be ready a few hours are needed, right?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, awesome
<sil2100> cjwatson: I suppose it's hard to OTA if we would skip that, right?
<tvoss> lool, let me retry
<cjwatson> sil2100: Yeah, that was the point of it :-/
<davmor2> tvoss: you have 30 minutes or so
<olli_> cjwatson, what is the impact if it's in the next image
<cjwatson> Well, AFAIK, I haven't actually looked
<elopio> lool: bug #1381760
<ubot5> bug 1381760 in webbrowser-app "geolocation permission denied after allowing the page to access the service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381760
<olli_> w/o going the OTA route
<cjwatson> olli_: dunno, I'm just implementing
<cjwatson> doing what I'm told mostly
<sil2100> slangasek: ping
<tvoss> davmor2, ack
<tvoss> elopio, just to make sure: how many sims do you have?
<elopio> tvoss: one.
<tvoss> elopio, ack
<tvoss> lool, see pm
<davmor2> pmcgowan: sil2100: hmm I'm going to reboot a few more times, but it seem that some time every other scope is just grey other reboots everything is fine
<sil2100> davmor2: uh
<sil2100> thostr_: ^
<olli_> cjwatson, cwayne, slangasek, can we discuss whether including this makes still sense at this point
<olli_> seems hairy to me
<olli_> this = https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1367332
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1367332 not found
<cjwatson> olli_: one thing I should point out is that we are in a halfway house right now
<sil2100> ogra_: I would like slangasek here, as he might have more context
<cjwatson> we have to commit one way or the other, and neither is likely to be significantly faster
<ogra_> i guess you meant olli_
<sil2100> So the original plan was to still have it, but I'm worried when hearing we need to still wait a few hours
<sil2100> ogra_: right, sorry ;)
<sil2100> olli_: ^
<cjwatson> right now we're shipping click packages in *both* the rootfs and custom, as a transitional measure to make the landing safer
<olli_> sil2100, already pinged him on a different channel
<cjwatson> sil2100: we can go faster at the expense of prior assurance
<olli_> cjwatson, I am talking specifically about the image today
<cjwatson> olli_: so am I!
<olli_> k
<cjwatson> that is, we can do the rtm build with the packages stripped out of the rootfs quicker than a couple of hours, but we won't have been able to test beforehand that this works
<cjwatson> I'm reasonably sure, but so far we've only tested with them in both places
<sil2100> Ah, right, with them on the rootfs and the custom tarball at once, right?
<cjwatson> sil2100: right
<davmor2> sil2100: hmmm okay I can't get it to happen again now,  I don't know if it was just that image had just been instlalled
<cjwatson> I could copy livecd-rootfs from utopic to 14.09-proposed and it would be available to run builds in 15 minutes or so
<cjwatson> it's just that there's the possibility we might discover a problem there and have to revert
<sil2100> It's a really hard thing to decide then, since it is a very important image
<ogra_> well, better finding the issues now than tomorrow afternoon
<cjwatson> looks like livecd-rootfs is published in utopic now, so starting a build
<sil2100> hmmm
<cjwatson> slangasek: ^-
<sil2100> I'm wondering, correct me if I'm mentioning BS, but...
<sil2100> Or wait, hm, no, this would still be risky
<tvoss> sil2100, is rtm 23 going to make it into the image?
<sil2100> So, what I was thinking: since slangasek mentioned something about doing parallel image builds, could we maybe kick a new image without the split of clicks to custom tarball first, then 'deploy' the change and build an image straight away with the clicks in the custom tarball only, with both running more or less in the same time
<sil2100> This would mean, we would have basically 2 similar images, just one with clicks in the old place and one with the change already applied - in case QA would find issues in the one with those splitted out, we could instantly fallback to the 'old' image
<ogra_> i dont think thats how parallel image builds work, do they cjwatson ?
<ogra_> (we can build multiple ones on armhf or i386 ... but not tthe same image multiple times in parallel)
<cjwatson> as ogra_ says
<cjwatson> you'll hit locks if you try
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> hmmm, right, but
<ogra_> sil2100, but your plan isnt to bad ... just serialized :)
<cjwatson> now, putting the click packages in the custom tarball (which I see hasn't actually been quite done yet) is faster than a full image build
<sil2100> ogra_: ;)
<ogra_> cjwatson, but we want a rootfs with them removed too i think
<cjwatson> it's just an import-images
<sil2100> cjwatson: so theoretically we could build a normal image and then have a new one with the clicks moved away (without any other delta)?
<cjwatson> no there are two things here
<cjwatson> there's cwayne deploying the updated custom tarball
<sil2100> tvoss: right now we doubt that :|
<cjwatson> and there's building a new rootfs with the packages removed, which is a full image build, no way around that
<sil2100> Ah, right! Ok perfect sense
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, so the very next one will already have them dropped ?
<cjwatson> it would be possible to do those in the one image number, but I don't know how much that gains
<ogra_> (thats the part i was missing)
<cjwatson> ogra_: well only if we copy the latest livecd-rootfs, which I haven't done yet
<tvoss> sil2100, it only needs publishing?
<ogra_> (i thought we need two rootfses)
<cjwatson> because we *must* make sure that the new custom tarball is in place no later than that
<cjwatson> we don't need two rootfses for the work I'm doing, no
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> tvoss: yeah, but we don't want to publish that without QA for this image, we might pass it without QA after the cut off, since it's too risky to have anything additional right now
<ogra_> well, we need one imge as base for testing the custom tarball
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 288 building (started: 20141015 21:30) ===
<thostr_> davmor2: if you swipe very fast through scope then you might see some grey
<cjwatson> ogra_: right, so I would prefer cwayne to put this new custom tarball in place first, which will generate a new image (but with the same rootfs)
<sil2100> hmmm
<thostr_> davmor2: that is expected, but at normal speed that should not happen (depends also a bit on the scopes that are favorited)
<davmor2> thostr_: so the initial couple of boots had issues once all the scopes had filled it hasn't returned
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, we need an image first that QA can test the tarball against before signing it off
<sil2100> cjwatson, ogra_: ok, so things are clear:
<cjwatson> that said, since the new custom tarball isn't actually in place yet now that I've checked, we're not in the halfway house I claimed we were in
<cjwatson> but I do not know what the impact of not moving forward is on OTA
<thostr_> davmor2: when it was grey it was still loading when you waited, right?
<ogra_> right, it only ggets in place after QA signed it off
<cjwatson> I was told this was a blocker and have been acting on that assumption
<olli_> cjwatson, re OTA
<sil2100> What would you say on waiting for the last silo to land, building a new image witout any custom tarball, then think about the custom tarball and maybe another build with the click packages ripped out
<ogra_> sil2100, right, that was my thought too
<davmor2> thostr_: no it just stayed grey,  if I pulled down and did a release to refresh it would then
<cjwatson> you mean with the old custom tarball, not without any custom tarball
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> Knowing how much image builds take, there are chances that we might even have the 'rip clicks to custom' tested by that time
<sil2100> cjwatson: yes ;)
<cjwatson> that is certainly possible but you won't have me around by that point :)
<sil2100> Right ;p
<ogra_> system-image will just pull in whats there atm
<cjwatson> so slangasek will have to drive
 * sil2100 looks at slangasek with an evil eye
 * sil2100 likes his evil eye
<thostr_> davmor2: mhhh, that is strange because that is exactly the behavior it's supposed to fix... so, at least this is not a regression
<slangasek> well, I have a dental appointment this afternoon, but I'll be around in the evening
<thostr_> davmor2: how quickly did you swipe
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll stay around wost case ...
<sil2100> davmor2: so we're just waiting for you then
<cjwatson> sil2100: but this plan does mean another rootfs at the end; once you put the new custom tarball in place, you're committed
<ogra_> sil2100, i would actually like to build them back to back with not to much delay
<davmor2> thostr_: Swipe wait a second or 2, swipe wait a second or 2, swipe etc
<cjwatson> sil2100: otherwise, you end up shipping the click packages in both places, which is the reverse of the space savings we were supposed to be gaining
<thostr_> davmor2: wifi connection or 3g?
<cjwatson> sil2100: we have to not stop in the middle of that process
<sil2100> cjwatson: right... yeah, we would have to rebuild that for sure then
<davmor2> thostr_: wifi
<thostr_> and the grey was in nearby scope?
<slangasek> olli_: so the question of whether this can be deferred to OTA comes down to whether we expect the size reduction from dropping these click packages to be relevant for manufacturing
<sil2100> cjwatson: but both things are revertable I think right? So in some wicked case if this is found to be broken, we can just remove the clicks from the custom and re-add them to the rootfs, right? ANd rebuild an image
 * davmor2 poke sil2100 in his evil eye proving that it has no effect on him :P
<sil2100> Ouch
<cjwatson> sil2100: they are but it will take non-trivial time
<olli_> slangasek, in the end for RTM, yes, for this image, maybe not so much
<cjwatson> sil2100: and I can't remove stuff from custom, that requires cwayne AIUI
<sil2100> Anyway, we'll have the earlier image to use in case there are any regressons there
<olli_> slangasek, if I get to chose between an image w/o it today or with it tomorrow we'd go with today
<sil2100> hm, right, we would need cwayne then indeed
<cjwatson> slangasek: that should equate to the size of the custom tarball, yes?  which is about 4MB
<slangasek> olli_: ok; I understood this image was going to the OEM, and therefore believed it was relevant
<cjwatson> on utopic-proposed
<olli_> slangasek, it is, but it's not the last
<slangasek> ok
 * cwayne will be around
<davmor2> thostr_: every other scope, so music, photos,News were bad, apps, videos, nearby and shooping were good
<slangasek> olli_: so with that condition, and given that we're still blocked on being able to start building the image, I don't mind deferring this
<ogra_> sil2100, cjwatson, so one rootfs build with the old livecd-rootfs ... then another right after with the new livecd-rootfs ... Qa can test the custom tarball on the first build while the second is building and we can push the custom tarball directly to the second build once it finishes
<davmor2> thostr_: I don't know though if that was just residual from the original install though
<ogra_> sil2100, cjwatson, then we can pick between the two images
<thostr_> davmor2: the behaviour you describe sounds exactly like the one before the patch
<davmor2> thostr_: Don't forget I do a wipe install, then add the silo then start to test
<thostr_> davmor2: right
<davmor2> thostr_: it seems fine now I'm on reboot 20
<cjwatson> ogra_: would require stopping import-images
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, thats just a cron line to comment
<ogra_> just needs a bit of coordination but gives us the biggest benefit i think
<thostr_> davmor2: I think if you do more reboots it will stay just fine
<davmor2> thostr_: being as it isn't a regression in behaviour I'll ignore it for now and finish testing
<cwayne> ogra_: is import-images stopped currently? i built a new tarball like an hour ago and not seeing it in -customized yet
<ogra_> cwayne, not that i'm aware
 * ogra_ checks
<davmor2> thostr_: land it and then we can see if it fixes it in an image
<sil2100> ogra_: yep, that is similar to what I wanted, so +1 on that
<ogra_> cwayne, nope, should work
<ogra_> at least the cron job is there
<cwayne> ogra_: can you see what custom build is in for 14.09-proposed-customized?
<olli_> sil2100, cjwatson, after PM with slangasek, it seems like we can back it out without impacting the stability of the image
<thostr_> davmor2: yes. if we see still issues then we need to be more defensive in the number of scopes we preload to not hammer network... or rather fix individual scope to do better network caching...
<slangasek> basically, we don't have to back anything out yet
<olli_> it = 1367332
<slangasek> because it hasn't landed to ubuntu-rtm/14.09, and the 14.09/krillin tarball hasn't been updated yet
<olli_> perfect
<ogra_> cwayne, 135
<slangasek> cjwatson: ^^ that's what I understood from you
<sil2100> slangasek, olli_: you mean, we can simply leave it out for now?
<olli_> sil2100, does this make sense
<cjwatson> slangasek: what else is in the new custom tarball that we need in the delivery?
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> cwayne: ^^ ?
<olli_> not having the custom tarball is not an option afaiu
<cjwatson> not having the new one vs. the old one, you mean?
<olli_> yep, but I lack context
<cwayne> slangasek: bunch of scopes fixes, setting ringtones, etc for krillin/14.09
<cjwatson> then this is a risky plan
<sil2100> Yeah, I just heard from cwayne that it has some scope fixes
<cwayne> some new scopes as well for beta testing
<cjwatson> it involves going back and redoing whatever preparation has happened so far, without the moved click packages
<olli_> well, bummer
<slangasek> mmk
<cjwatson> it's not just a single thing we can omit
<slangasek> right, I hadn't realized that
<cjwatson> (admittedly I don't know how much of that preparation has happened so far)
<olli_> ok, then gentlemen... let's keep going
<olli_> sil2100, sorry
<davmor2> sil2100: 12 is done
<sil2100> cjwatson, slangasek: ok, wait, since I got a bit confused
<slangasek> in that case, we're still waiting for the 14.09/krillin custom w/ clicks included?
<sil2100> cjwatson, slangasek: so, you mean we have to split out the clicks to custom?
<cjwatson> by the time we're finished with this discussion we might have tested devel-proposed ;-)
<sil2100> ;p
<ogra_> lol
<slangasek> sil2100: that's what cwayne's custom tarball assumes
<cjwatson> sil2100: the previous plan of record AFAIK was to move the click packages to the custom tarball by proceeding along https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/split-custom-tarball/+merge/237905
<davmor2> sil2100: 12 is done, I'm going to keep saying it till you woop :p
<cjwatson> my comment there with seven steps
<cwayne> slangasek: no, we've had that, just waiting for the new image to test
<davmor2> thostr_: ^
<ogra_> sil2100, lets start a build with the old livecd-rootfs now ... (if all silos are in etc), we still have 2h to go on discussing it
<cjwatson> at this point we are in the middle of step 7 on utopic-proposed, and waiting for step 3 to be completed on ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<thostr_> davmor2: great. thanks!
<cjwatson> but step 3 is a commit point, because after that the packages are in both places and we have to get to the end in order to retrieve space
<slangasek> cwayne: er, so per the conversation several hours ago, the new image only matters for initial boot time, so why are we waiting on a new image before testing?
<sil2100> davmor2: publishing \o/
<davmor2> sil2100: \o/
<davmor2> lets all do the conga, lets all do the conga
<ogra_> conga conga conga
<ogra_> conga conga conga
<cwayne> slangasek: so that we don't have to test the custom tarball twice, and can test on the image it will actually be shipping with
<davmor2> tvoss, lool: what is happening with silo004
<ogra_> davmor2, apparently abandoned
<slangasek> cwayne: that is not the plan of record
<lool> davmor2: it failed; we're debugging
<cjwatson> cwayne: it is impossible to satisfy that condition *and* move the click packages
<cjwatson> at least with the plan I had put in place
<lool> I do see a difference in oxide versions and there's a geolocation fix in utopic
<cwayne> slangasek: that's the plan sil2100 davmor2 and I have been acting upon all day...
<ogra_> slangasek, the recent idea above was to have two back to back builds and land the new livecd-rootfs in the middle
<davmor2> ogra_: I blame you you know that right first the German football team and not happy with that you go and sabotage lool and tvoss 's work
<cjwatson> cwayne: because my plan involves landing the custom tarball first, verifying that applications work, then removing the packages from rootfs and verifying again
<lool> tvoss: outside of dbarth and osomon, anyone around that can help woth oxide?
<ogra_> slangasek, that way the testing can happen  while the second one builds and we still have a safe fallback if needed
<cjwatson> now, maybe we don't need to be that careful because we've tested this once on devel-proposed ...
<slangasek> cwayne: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/split-custom-tarball/+merge/237905 - the new custom tarball should be published, we should test, and then we should publish the new livecd-rootfs and rebuild the rootfs
<cjwatson> (although we haven't got to the end of the test sequence on devel-proposed yet)
<cwayne> cjwatson: i've tested it on 14.09-proposed-customized and verified that the apps can launch
<slangasek> hmm
<cwayne> slangasek: we can't publish the custom tar until it goes through qa
<cwayne> for 14.09/krillin
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: so now we build the image then right?
<slangasek> cwayne: yes, and getting it through QA has nothing to do with creating a new image
<olli_> sil2100, rsalveti has a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1376467, I leave it up to you what to do with it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376467 in mediaplayer-app "can't playback a second video" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> so perhaps then we should publish new livecd-rootfs, but then we would have to be careful to land the custom tarball at the same time
<sil2100> davmor2: let's wait for packages to migrate
<cwayne> slangasek: yes it does
<olli_> we want it, but we also want an image
<slangasek> cwayne: why!
<cwayne> because we wont publish an image with mismatched caches
<ogra_> davmor2, if people make their mind up :P
<olli_> sil2100, and I want you to sleep eventually too
<cjwatson> cwayne: what caches would be mismatched?
<ogra_> cjwatson, apparmor
<cjwatson> no
<cwayne> the apparmor caches in /custom
<cjwatson> no
<ogra_> cjwatson, gives you a 5-6minute boot time
<davmor2> ogra_: I made mine up can everyone follow my plan?
<cwayne> davmor2: i have been :)
<ogra_> davmor2, haha
<cjwatson> the way I did things in split-custom-tarball, we just had caches in both places
<cwayne> cjwatson: this is for krillin-only clicks
<cwayne> of which there are many
<cjwatson> why would those mismatch anything?
<cwayne> scopes etc
<ogra_> the scopes too
<cjwatson> I mean what's changing in the base image that might mismatch?
<cwayne> because it needs apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to be the same where's its built and the image
 * sil2100 is not an expert so he's only basing on what the experts say
<ogra_> apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu ships them
<ogra_> which will be in the next build
<cjwatson> oh, does the latest image not have the latest apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<davmor2> ogra_: see me and cwayne on the same page the whole way only everyone else making it hiccup,  I see you evil genius in here again I bet you plant these little seeds in others minds don't you ;)
<slangasek> cjwatson: correct
<ogra_> right :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: no
<cwayne> no it does not
<cjwatson> bah, ok
<sil2100> cjwatson: it's just in the archive
<ogra_> thats why i proposed the back to back builds
<cjwatson> then we may not have much choice, indeed
<slangasek> I still don't see why the mismatched cache has anything to do with qaing
 * sil2100 waits for scopes-shell to finish migrating
<cjwatson> and that will allow time for verifying devel-proposed
<slangasek> it will take 5-6 minutes on first boot
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> which will mean we can be much more certain that the changes are good
<sil2100> cjwatson: right, that's what I roughly proposed with the one build after another
<ogra_> sil2100, we need livecd-rootfs in the middle ... dont forget ;)
<sil2100> ...right!
<davmor2> cjwatson: we were needing 2 builds anyway to land cwayne build
<ogra_> davmor2, so you could perhaps explain to slangasek why :)
<davmor2> ogra_: cause I said so
<ogra_> (since that makes him unhappy)
<slangasek> ogra_, davmor2: preferably, explain it to me 4 hours ago when we had this conversation on this very channel and came to the conclusion that having a new image should not block QAing of the custom image
<slangasek> davmor2: we've apparently spent four hours not moving this forward because of confusion about whether we need a new image before QAing the custom image.  It will be another two hours before that image is available.  Why is a 5-6 minute first-boot a blocker?
<tvoss> davmor2, elopio I tried it over 20 reboots, it works in ~60% of the cases
<tvoss> davmor2, elopio probably a race on accessing the gps hardware provider
<sil2100> I only remember a conversation about building a new image before we land all blocker fixes
<tvoss> lool, I would vote for iterating it over tomorrow, and shooting it in asap
<davmor2> slangasek: it isn't but the silo that was blocking the custom image needed to land first
<slangasek> davmor2: which silo are we talking about?
<davmor2> slangasek: silo 21 which was one of the last
<sil2100> slangasek: well anyway, it's up to cwayne to decide if QA can test the new custom tarball without the new image built I think - so, cwayne are there any other issues we need to look out for if we would do the testing on the image currently available?
<sil2100> cwayne: ^
<cwayne> sil2100: ringtones won't work and there'll be the 6 minute boot, but that *should* be it
<cjwatson> so what reasons are there not to start a 14.09-proposed image build right now?
<sil2100> slangasek: and we didn't move it forward because *anyway* QA was busy with testing other important things
<ogra_> cjwatson, waiting for the last package migration
<sil2100> slangasek: so we didn't loose 4 hours, we wouldn't have tested it during that time anyway
<cjwatson> which packages are those?
<ogra_> some scopes thing
<sil2100> cjwatson: unity-scopes-shell still in -proposed
 * ogra_ checks
<slangasek> sil2100: that is patently untrue
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> slangasek, there were no free QA resources
<sil2100> slangasek: why? You had someone to test this tarball from QA in the last 4 hours?
<sil2100> As all the 3 assigned people were testing blocking silos all the time
<cjwatson> right, I suspect that's actually migrated but rmadison hasn't caught up yet, but will check
<slangasek> sil2100: if the image is needed before QA can test, then the image should have been built so that it was ready /when/ QA could test
<cjwatson> (because it doesn't take the ubuntu-rtm archive 12 minutes to cycle)
<davmor2> slangasek: that's the point we were all testing silos for stuff that needs to be in the bq image
<sil2100> slangasek: but I think we already confirmed that the new image is not needed to test the tarball
<slangasek> sil2100: have we?  I have not heard either davmor2 or cwayne agree to that
<sil2100> slangasek: so we can test the tarball now that we have free resources
<sil2100> slangasek: see reply from cwayne above ^
<sil2100> 00:02 < cwayne> sil2100: ringtones won't work and there'll be the 6 minute boot, but that *should* be it
<ogra_> well, wasnt testing the ringtones part of it ?
<sil2100> So that's the only problems that we would see with the old image with the new tarball
<cjwatson> rmadison confirms it now anyway
<cjwatson>  unity-scopes-shell | 0.5.4+14.10.20141015-0ubuntu1 | ubuntu-rtm/14.09/universe | source
<davmor2> yes
<cjwatson> any other blockers?
<ogra_> not to my knowledge
<ogra_> sil2100,  image ?
<sil2100> ogra_, slangasek: so if testing the ringtones was required, then we COULDN'T build a new image earlier
<slangasek> ok
<sil2100> ogra_, slangasek: as it wouldn't be tested without silo 21 landing, which just landed recently
<sil2100> So all in all we couldn't do any better in the current situation IMO
<slangasek> right; that's something different
<sil2100> ogra_: YESS
<slangasek> and not what I was being told above :)
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> ok, starting a build
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> started
<slangasek> so I have to run to this dental appointment now
<slangasek> what's the plan?
<slangasek> we have an image being built, which includes the ringtone fix from silo 21
<ogra_> (not sure how the bot will behave ... the tinkering before might have confused it)
<slangasek> davmor2 is testing that when it's done? in 2h?
<davmor2> slangasek: it's what I said I'm sure.  I said the custom image was blocked on silo21 which is the mediahub/apparmor fixes for the ringtones
<ogra_> slangasek, we copy livecd-rootfs over right after it built and build another one
<ogra_> in which we can then land the tarball
<davmor2> slangasek: cwayne pings me in a bit when there is an image I can test I test that make sure it doesn't blow up all the hard work that we have done and then it is release
<slangasek> ogra_: if we're copying livecd-rootfs before validating the result of the current build, then we shouldn't wait for the current image build to finish
<davmor2> ogra_: 30 minutes ish for that right?
<slangasek> ogra_: we should instead copy livecd-rootfs now-ish
<ogra_> slangasek, oh, yeah, i guess it doesnt matter when we copy it since the old one is used right now
<cjwatson> right
<slangasek> davmor2: "and then it is release" - that implies releasing before we've finished the click custom transition
 * ogra_ gets fresh coffee
<slangasek> davmor2: which means we have the situation discussed above, where the click packages are in both the rootfs and the custom tar
<cjwatson> slangasek: you copying that or am I?
<slangasek> cjwatson: please do
<cjwatson> also, I need somebody to help me validate devel-proposed when it emerges
<cjwatson> the chances of me downloading it in reasonable time are slim
<slangasek> davmor2: so as I understand it, we still need two image builds
<cjwatson> copied
<cjwatson> (livecd-rootfs)
<slangasek> davmor2: and it's only the second one that we want to release.  Are we able to QA two of these in sequence?
<slangasek> if we don't have the qa resources to do both, I think the fallback position is that we just accept the bloat of having the click packages in both places, and release the image that's currently being built
<slangasek> olli_: ^^
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway, new image building?
<sil2100> slangasek, ogra_, davmor2: for the final promotion-wise dogfooding we anyway need to test the image that has the custom tarball fixes in it... so it has to be either the image with double click packages, or with the click packages ripped out to custom tarball
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, it is
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Ok, let me write the announcement e-mail for the cut off, I guess it's time
<ogra_> sil2100, i think the bot got a bit confused due to slangasek's manual tinkering before
<ogra_> not sure it will announce the start now ...
<rsalveti> sil2100: so silo rtm 6 is also waiting qa sign off
<rsalveti> not sure if we're landing anything after the next image is out
<ogra_> rsalveti, i think we are done now ...
<ogra_> and wont land anything til we are safely knowin we have an image
<davmor2> sil2100: slangasek, cwayne: so here is a plan.  The custom tarball testing takes a while. Can you spin up a new image with your click moved to custom in that time and will that have an effect on the bq custom tarball?
<rsalveti> oh, sure, just hoping next image will be already promoted
<tvoss> Saviq, silo 6 made it?
<sil2100> tvoss: yes :)
<tvoss> sil2100, \o/
<sil2100> tvoss: it was a requirement from management btw.
<cjwatson> davmor2: "move" is two operations, add to custom / remove from rootfs
<cjwatson> davmor2: we can't remove from rootfs until the packages are safely added to custom; or at the very least they must happen in the same image number
<cjwatson> image with packages added to custom <= image with packages removed from rootfs, that is
<cjwatson> so if the custom tarball is still pending QA and might not make it (and isn't yet past the gate that controls whether it hits 14.09-proposed), then we can't remove the packages from the rootfs
<cjwatson> because that will result in the relevant packages being flat-out missing
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards, barry | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru broke 3 ribs; Landings halted for image promotion! See ML announcement
<davmor2> cjwatson: so is this custom tarball for krillin different from cwayne's custom tarball? if not while the image to test against is building can you not add the apps to the custom tarball, then while I test the tarball remove the apps from rootfs and then when I finish testing spin the new image with one set of apps?
<cjwatson> new devel-proposed looks OK on paper (tar tvf that is) at least
<cjwatson> davmor2: what do you mean by "remove the apps from rootfs" that is not spinning a new image?
<cwayne> davmor2: my tarball is different, and the only one that needs to go through the qa gate
<cjwatson> davmor2: cwayne's custom tarball does add the apps in question
<davmor2> cwayne: right
<cwayne> davmor2: also it's building right now, i noticed a small issue that needed fixing, should be done again in 5min
 * davmor2 shakes his fist at cwayne 
<cjwatson> davmor2: if you mean "land the code that will remove the apps from rootfs", then as far as I know yes, you're describing the process that's happening right now :)
<cjwatson> but it will still be necessary to retest the new image of course
<davmor2> cjwatson: ah well that's fine then :)
<sil2100> I know it's still a bit early for that, but thanks everyone for all the hard work - I think we're on the right track right now
<cjwatson> right, I'm going for a nap.  if somebody can check devel-proposed when it pops out (not seriously, just make sure that the amazon webapp and the file manager or something like that are still launchable), then that would be really helpful
<ogra_> hopefully :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: sure thing! Thank you for everything Colin, what would we do without you!
<ogra_> cjwatson, my mako is outdated anyway, will do an OTA then and check
<cjwatson> sil2100: have fewer last-minute changes, based on my track record :)
<davmor2> sil2100: oh harken to the train driver with his talk of tracks ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, i know that i would write really crappy (even more crappy) code without him ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: come on don't put your coding skills down like that......let us do it for you ;)
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, 288 has finished a while ago, are we waiting for anything newer ?
<davmor2> ogra_: it can't be that crappy if it works :)
<ogra_> heh, until that corner case comes around where it exposes all my hardcoding ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: we'll gloss over that though it'll look pretty :D
<ogra_> haha
<davmor2> wow my lp account is over 9 years old
<sil2100> davmor2: hey, btw... shouldn't you be sleeping now? :)
<ogra_> hahahahaha
<davmor2> sil2100: no I'm here till the fat lady sings
<sil2100> Wait, I'm confused
<sil2100> When DOES she sing?
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> when its DONE
<ogra_> sil2100, btw, someone should clean that silo 14
<davmor2> sil2100: according to independence day, when you blow up the the alien Mothership and fly back to earth after escaping by the skin of your teeth
<davmor2> sil2100:  I'm hoping for something a little less exciting
<sil2100> ogra_: ah, right - that's the same that was in that utopic silo for meta, right?
<sil2100> Let me clean that up
<sil2100> i.e. remove it
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> landed and all
<ogra_> just uglifying the dashboard
<sil2100> I'll also m&c some silos that we landed
<davmor2> sil2100: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxS0kiUX6p0
<sil2100> barry, Mirv, robru: just in case - no landings for now as per ANN on ML!
<davmor2> ogra_: where is buildbot
<sil2100> davmor2: anyway, not sure if it wouldn't be maybe good for you to EOD? I guess we might ask someone else for the custom tarball sign-off
<ogra_> davmor2, as i said, confused
<sil2100> And for sure for the image promotion, as it will be REALLY late
<pmcgowan> sil2100, are you done with landings
<davmor2> sil2100: No I'm happy to hit the tarball testing and then leave the rest to my comrades  ToyKeeper and elopio
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yes, as per ANN we have now made the cut-off and stopped landings, as eerything besides the custom tarball is in
<sil2100> pmcgowan: and the new image building
<pmcgowan> great ok
<pmcgowan> good news is we have ore fixes queued for later
<pmcgowan> more
<cwayne> davmor2: so the custom tar's built and all, just need to see when import-image finds it
<sil2100> ogra_: btw.!
<ogra_> yes ?
<sil2100> ogra_: so, regarding image promotion - does slangasek or rsalveti know now all the things needed for them to perform image promotions in case you're not around?
<sil2100> Since I rememebr they had some doubts last time regarding some specific bits of what to do
<sil2100> (I think)
<ogra_> sil2100, the code is in the log :)
<ogra_> /home/ogra/rtm-promo.log has not only the image numbers logged, i copy paste the whole commmandline
<ogra_> (on nusakan)
<ogra_> sil2100, rsalveti knows about that
<sil2100> Excellent
<ogra_> sil2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8567634/ in case anyone else ever needs it
<sil2100> As in the perfect scenario of no blockers and a perfect image for promotion, I'm pretty sure you'll be fast asleep by then
<ogra_> (needs to be executed as cdimage user, but slangasek and rsalveti know that)
<sil2100> So we might need slangasek or rsalveti to do the publishing
<cwayne> blargh, import-image is slow
<ogra_> they can also both do builds in case i fall dead on the kbd
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> iirc even sergiusens can
<cwayne> ogra_: hey, can you check on import-image for 14.09-proposed-customized? it should be getting custom bits 1413412663
<ogra_> cwayne, i see it is running since 21min
<ogra_> so it does *something*
<ogra_> not sure what though
<cwayne> does it usually take that long?
<ogra_> 21min ?
<ogra_> it usually takes 30-45min
<cwayne> oh
<cwayne> ok then
<cwayne> even for just a custom tar?
<ogra_> and with every channel we add it gets slower
<ogra_> well, i'm not sure if it even fiddles with your tarball atm
<ogra_> could be colins utopic image
<ogra_> yay, rtm rootfs is done
<ogra_> next import-images is ours
<cjwatson> ogra_: oh, it did?  I'd gone for that nap
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru broke 3 ribs; Landings halted for image promotion! See ML announcement
<cjwatson> my phone is still downloading the previous image :-/
<ogra_> cjwatson, no, i mixed that up ... i only saw the start message from the bot
<cjwatson> cwayne: it's mostly that xz compression is slow
<ogra_> but import-images is running on nusakan ... should popout any minute
<cjwatson> (aiui)
<sil2100> ogra_: so we won't get a notification when the image is done building?
<ogra_> sil2100, we should
<ogra_> just not for the start
<sil2100> Ah, ok :)
<ogra_> (no promises though ... but i'll announce it here anyway once it is done and i see it)
<ogra_> ah, 288 is done
 * ogra_ looks for his mako
 * sil2100 hopes it works properly
<ogra_> oh, that will take a while
<ogra_> 308MB
<ogra_> seems i'm behind enough to get a full install via OTA
<sil2100> hah ;)
<sil2100> Ok, time to maybe write the landing e-mail
<ogra_> lol
<davmor2> sil2100: we landed something?
<ogra_> an email it seems
<davmor2> haha
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 288 DONE (finished: 20141015 23:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/288.changes ===
<ogra_> there we are
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> So at least this workd
<sil2100> *works
<ogra_> and it boots :)
<sil2100> ogra_: check apps!
<cjwatson> do the dual-life rootfs/custom apps work?
<cjwatson> that :)
<ogra_> hmm
<cjwatson> in fact they should no longer be dual-life
<ogra_> it didnt upgrade
<sil2100> ?
<ogra_> system-settings still shows 274
<cjwatson> any logs of the upgrade failure?
<cjwatson> the tarballs I looked at seemed ok
<cjwatson> 274 is a while back
<ogra_> hmm, it downloads it again if i go to the upgardes page
<cjwatson> I seem to remember my dual-boot setup getting stuck around there too
<ogra_> and is pretty quickly done with that
<cjwatson> maybe some old bug?
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ tries once more and will then fall back to u-d-f
<ogra_> but that takes ~30min
<cjwatson> there's a system-image-cli -f full option
<cjwatson> might not be a whole lot quicker though
<ogra_> oh, is that new ?
<cjwatson> no, dates back to at least last August
<ogra_> well, still 274 :(
<cjwatson> (I can't claim to have used it, just see it in the docs)
<cjwatson> I'm upgrading 287→288 in dual-boot at the moment
<ogra_> bah, forgot -v damn
<sergiusens> -f full is supposed to work
<ogra_> well, it sits there at least :P
<ogra_> system-image-cli is sadly totally quiet without -v
<ogra_> and i dont want to ctrl-c it
<cjwatson> from 274 it might just delta-upgrade step by step
<sergiusens> ogra_: if it's downloading dbus-monitor will show a lot of download manager progress signals
<cjwatson> we keep a lot more than three deltas BTW :)
<cjwatson> judging from that index.json
<cjwatson> fullcount = 50 possibly relevant
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, i thought we only keep a few
<ogra_> well ... not keep but only do deltas for a few when upgrading
<sil2100> ogra_: so, where you able to upgrade in the end?
<cjwatson> my phone just sits at the Google screen when trying to apply that.  it's possible I have some junk left over from the earlier broken custom tarball though, since I had that problem when trying to upgrade it to
<ogra_> sil2100, still running ... system-image-cli -f full ...
<cjwatson> to it
<ogra_> cjwatson, or it might be regenerating the apparmor caches
<cjwatson> wouldn't it have an Ubuntu logo for that nowadays?
<ogra_> nope
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<cjwatson> I can try again and leave it for a while to see
<ogra_> it does it before anything else starts
<cjwatson> ok, yeah, booted now
<cjwatson> definitely on 288
<ogra_> great
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> mine is still sitting quiet :)
<cjwatson> click list --manifest | grep _directory   looks right
<sil2100> plars: btw.!
<cjwatson> amazon, filemanager launchable
<sil2100> plars: regarding the reminders-app tests hanging... do you know what was the final decision there? Are we skipping those in the infrastructure now, or has a different solution been applied?
<ogra_> yay
<cjwatson> I think this is good from the point of view of the custom move
<sil2100> cjwatson: yay, excellent news
<cjwatson> so livecd-rootfs 2.257 is in ubuntu-rtm/14.09 now; the next build will use it
<ogra_> cjwatson, did you already copy the new livecd-rootfs over ? i guess theoretically we could start a new one
<cjwatson> so make sure you have the new custom tarball in place before you do another rootfs build, or you'll all get very confused
<sil2100> ...no turning back then!
<cjwatson> ogra_: yep, it's all done
<cjwatson> but as I say you must have the new custom tarball
<ogra_> oh, right
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, so we need to wait for the prev image to finish so that davmor2 can fully test it
<ogra_> so probably not literally back to back builds then
<sil2100> ogra_: any ETA on when this image finishes?
<davmor2> sil2100: being sneaky
<ogra_> import-images shows 10min CPU time in ps on nusakan
<ogra_> might still be 20min or so
<davmor2> sil2100: updating the image I have and and dropping the tarball on manually
<cjwatson> I should make it put some more information in its temporary directory name so that you can tell what it's doing :)
<cjwatson> from lsof
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> or logs
<ogra_> logs would be so awesome :)
<cjwatson> yeah I was thinking the cheating approach
<sil2100> davmor2: right, but you don't have the ringtone fixes in this image so you won't be able to test it completely
<davmor2> sil2100: updating the image I have.  Then dropping on the custom so I do :)
<ToyKeeper> Was kinda hoping the build would have finished about 2 hours ago.  Oh well.
<ToyKeeper> IIRC, it wasn't even started then.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: one image has started, but still one to go...
<ogra_> nope, 2h ago the last silos landed
<sil2100> Sadly things are taking always longer
<ogra_> and yeah, one more image to go
<ogra_> bah
<cwayne_> import-image still hasnt updated the -customized channel :/
<ogra_> that import-images run was the -customized thing
 * ogra_ sees 136 there 
<ogra_> oh, and 107 is there too !!!!
<ogra_> davmor2, grab it !!
<cwayne_> ah, had it cached i guess
<davmor2> ogra_: oh nice
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 107 DONE (finished: 20141015 23:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/107.changes ===
<cwayne_> so now i guess we need 137 with new rootfs + new custom :)
<ogra_> cwayne_, there is a lock file so if you changed the custom tarball while the utopic image was being imported, your import will wait til thats done
<ToyKeeper> Now, how long before ubuntu-device-flash sees 107?
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: ^
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, it sees it
<sil2100> davmor2: can you test the tarball on it ^ ?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: remember, 107 is still not the image we want to promote!
<ToyKeeper> Oh.
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, the bot watches the external http server .... (it lives on my desktop machine)
<sil2100> davmor2: gogogogogo
<ToyKeeper> What is the image we're trying to promote?  108?
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: need to test the custom tarball
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, yeah
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: it will be 109 probably
<ogra_> or 109
<cwayne_> ah theres 137
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: the image with that is the one you test
<cjwatson> depends whether the new custom and new rootfs land in one step
<ToyKeeper> ... 109?  Okay, I guess it's not happening in time for the start of the day in China.
<sil2100> Since 108 is the one with the custom tarball, and 109 will have the rootfs with the clicks removed
<cwayne_> davmor2, seems 137 has newest rtm rootfs + custom
<davmor2> cwayne: grabbing it now-ish
<ogra_> if we need to save version numbers we can indeed tempoarary disable import-images
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: if it is 109 rather than 108, 108 will be a quick "build" though and will be in parallel with a rootfs build
<ogra_> and only switch it back on if both is in place
<cjwatson> that's not two full build durations
<sil2100> Ah, right, makes sense
<cjwatson> ogra_: might save on confusion
<ogra_> damn
<ogra_> dpm didnt land the new reminders
<ogra_> wow, feels like my krillin takes hours to boot .... that excitement every time the apparmor cache gets updated kills ...
<sil2100> hah ;)
<ogra_> sill on the bootlogo
<ogra_> heh and 288 isnt any better :P
 * ogra_ sits between two devices that show a bootlogo now 
<ogra_> hah !
<ogra_> krillin beats mako
<ogra_> oh, new PIN dialogs
<davmor2> ogra_: is it with a big stick? if it isn't it isn't doing it right ;)
<ogra_> its ugly violet
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> i liked the old indicator headers more
<davmor2> ogra_: you know I think you're awesome bar sometime you stock more whine than a bar ;)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-10-16
<ogra_> hah
<davmor2> but sometimes even :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, apps start fine for me on 288
<davmor2> ogra_: I like the new indicators I like how it swipes down very swish
<ogra_> why doest my mako on 288 have new indicators ?
<ogra_> that still hase the old headers here
<cjwatson> ogra_: thanks for the confirmation
<ogra_> oooh
<ogra_> that horrible dots from the launcher are gone
<ogra_> wow, this is the first time utopic fells like it is behind
<davmor2> ogra_: why do you think I was hugging Saviq earlier
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> that was a well deserved hug
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed no ugly dots
<ogra_> and the icons fold again
<ogra_> hmm
 * rsalveti back from dinner
<sil2100> cjwatson, ogra_: so we should be safe with the new custom tarball and rootfs then, right?
<sil2100> On krillin that is
<ogra_> sil2100, well, no idea ... i know we are safe on utopic 288
 * sil2100 notes down that we need to sync up utopic later
<sil2100> ogra_: if it works on utopic, I would say it should be the same on 14.09
<ogra_> yeah, but proof is better at this point in time i guess :)
<rsalveti> great, new image is out
<ogra_> heh, scrolling through my music still gives the thumbnailer some grief
<cjwatson> sil2100: I believe so
<davmor2> cwayne: oi mr what the hell
<cwayne_> davmor2, ?
 * cyphermox back from dinner, if I can help with anything
<sil2100> davmor2: ?
<sil2100> cyphermox: o/
<davmor2> sil2100: there is a tiny bit more than expected in the new tarball ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: in a good way or bad way?
<cwayne_> I totally told you guys there were some new scopes!
<davmor2> cwayne: some I'm gonna hurt you yet ;)
<cwayne_> davmor2, :P if it helps, just test the dashboard aggregator, that's where all the new ones are aggregated
<cwayne_> we just added scopes that go into dashboard and dashboard itself, so if dashboard works, then they all work
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> i thought the dash restarting was fixed
<ogra_> why do i still see it here ?
<sil2100> It should have been long ago
<ogra_> well, when starting 20 apps here it still gets respawned
<ogra_> i actually thought that was in Saviq's big silo
<ogra_> (was that 23 ?)
<ogra_> boing ... again
<rsalveti> I think that only landed in utopic
<rsalveti> not sure yet if that piece went to rtm
<sil2100> Wasn't that in the big silo 6 for ubuntu-rtm?
<sil2100> davmor2: any ETA on the custom tarball? :)
 * cwayne just verified ringtones work
<ChickenCutlass> cwayne: what is that ringtone.  Yani
<cwayne> ha, stuff from the customer :)
<bregma> is it possiblt to sync my desktop-only landings to utopic still?  Ubuntu final freeze is tomorrow and I have a couple critical fixes waiting to be published (silos 28 and 29)
<sil2100> bregma: hey! What do you mean by sync?
<bregma> I mean publish, that was a mind slip
<sil2100> bregma: sure, basically desktop-only sounds a good thing for publishing
<sil2100> The big stop of landings is mostly for touch
<bregma> I understand, these are definitely touch-free landings
<sil2100> bregma: so, are those nux and unity from silos 28 and 29?
<bregma> sil2100, yes
<davmor2> oh cwayne come here so I can hit you ;)  bug number one with the new code.  Add a task, schedule it for today, tick it so it is completed, is it removed from the dashboard, is it boat ;)
<sil2100> bregma: ok, just to make sure - since I remember we're using some small parts of unity7 in our touch images
<sil2100> I think that was the -schemas package?
<cjwatson> sil2100: OK, I'm off to bed because dear God look at the time.  slangasek should be back in a bit should there be any snags with livecd-rootfs
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: I'll wait for slangasek here just in case - goodnight and thanks again for everything!
<slangasek> hi
<sil2100> Yaay, he's back!
<slangasek> just sat down at the keyboard a minute ago; getting through scrollback now
<sil2100> bregma: so... just want to make sure the shared package with touch didn't get changed
<cjwatson> slangasek: summarised briefly for you in /msg
<slangasek> ok
<bregma> sil2100, the unity -schemas package would have to be manually synched, but there aren't any schema changes so no need
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, so i thought the dash one was a promotion blocker
<sil2100> bregma: ok, sounds good
<davmor2> sil2100: cwayne: okay so I have run through everything I don't like the new ringtones but they might grow on me,  then there is  that minor niggle with the tasks other than that the tarball looks good
<ogra_> sil2100, it clearly didnt land in rtm yet
 * ogra_ just dug through the qtmir changes
<cwayne> davmor2: hm, when I refresh the scope it's gone
<cwayne> and if it's done it should be gone
<sil2100> ogra_: hmmm, you checked that? I was almost sure we had a landing for that
<sil2100> But maybe that was utopic only indeed?
<davmor2> cwayne: it's gone in the app but not in the scope
<ogra_> sil2100, it was fixed in qtmir 0.4.4
<ogra_> sil2100, which is not in rtm yet
<sil2100> Crap
<davmor2> cwayne: let me refresh the scope again
<cwayne> davmor2: even after a pull-to-refresh?
<ogra_> we landed 0.4.3 today
<cwayne> it's gone in mine
<slangasek> and I see 288 has been tested already, good; also installing it here atm
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway, too lat for that now - let's see if QA find it as a blocker too ;/
<sil2100> Anyway, it seems there's a +1 on the tarball
<ogra_> sil2100, well, it makes using more than ten apps a pretty awful experience
<davmor2> cwayne: ah and now it has gone, maybe the backend scope only checks every so often
<ogra_> the dash restarts every few mins and steals the focus (which means a black screen saying "scopes")
<cwayne> davmor2: :) yeah, I don't know how often it updates itself, i'm a big fan of pull-to-refresh though :P
<davmor2> cwayne: that was about the 3rd time I had
<cwayne> sil2100: davmor2: so I'm good to press the magic button?
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, you think we should do a quick sync of that?
<ogra_> sil2100, i have no idea what a quick sync means in terms of stability and other bugs ... in any case that thing is on our promotion blocker list since a while
<ogra_> sil2100, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/qtmir/0.4.4+14.10.20141013-0ubuntu1 ...
<ogra_> that has more than just the one fix
<sil2100> Yeah, so what we could do is cherry-picking this fix, preparing a landing for qtmir-14.09, getting it tested and trying pushing it into this image...
<slangasek> ogra_, sil2100: ok - someone explain to me why I should not expedite things by kicking off the next ubuntu-rtm build immediately
<sil2100> slangasek: we're still discussing one issue that doesn't seem to have been fixed yet ;/
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/dash-killed-less-likely/+merge/237915
<slangasek> sil2100: there will always be more issues.  It takes < 2h to rebuild; do you expect investigation of this new issue to have any real chance of taking < 2h?
<ogra_> slangasek, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1379296 ... is longstanding on our blocker list and very user visible (as soon as you have some memory pressure the dash gets into the app lifecycle mgmt)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379296 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash should be excluded from app lifecycle management" [Critical,Fix released]
<slangasek> right, my concern here isn't that we have all the bugs fixed
<slangasek> my concern is that we're serializing things that ought not be serialized under time pressure
<sil2100> ogra_: so the change seems fairly simple, but I don't feel confident we have enough upstream people for that to get properly tested
<sil2100> ogra_: so let's leave it for an OTA update
<cjwatson> qtmir takes 22 minutes to build
<cjwatson> on armhf
<cjwatson> that's a fair bit of time in an already very tight schedule
<ogra_> sil2100, well, your call
<sil2100> cwayne: I guess you can publish your custom tarball, and I think slangasek can build a new image
<slangasek> ah, the custom tarball isn't published yet?
<cwayne> \o/
<ogra_> slangasek, so if sil doesnt want to block on it (and QA is fine with that too (it was their call to not promote with that bug)) then just go and build
<slangasek> I thought that was to be published at the same time as the apparmor landing, but ok
<slangasek> ogra_: I'm not talking about promotions here at all
<sil2100> slangasek: no, we just tested it
<ogra_> slangasek, turn off the import images cronjob
<slangasek> I'm talking about keeping our build pipe full
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> slangasek, then you can have one image for rootfs and tarball
<ogra_> and dont need to wait for an import run
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> cwayne, needs to publish while the rootfs is buuilding indeed
<cwayne> uh, i jsut did it
<ogra_> well, then it doesnt matter i guess
<ogra_> slangasek, but the plan was to have this image promoteable :)
<cjwatson> looks like import-images was commented in time :)
<ogra_> cool
<cjwatson> so we shouldn't get a spurious extra image
<slangasek> ogra_: that is not a reason to leave the build pipeline empty if the actual promotable image is > 1.5h out
<ogra_> true indeed
<slangasek> cwayne: so that means you've published your new tarball to the "gated" url, correct?
<cwayne> slangasek: yes
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> kicking off a build
<cjwatson> oh, possibly we just did
<cjwatson> I see image 108 in there
<davmor2> Guys I'm off see you at the sprint,  ogra_ sil2100 slangasek if you can ping ToyKeeper and elopio when the final image is up that would be awesom I'm off to bed night
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> davmor2: thanks
<cjwatson> so probably no point people spending time testing 108 FWIW
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks for all your work today!
<sil2100> See you next week!
<ogra_> yeah, that was an awesome effort davmor2
<cjwatson> that's just 107 plus the new custom tarball
<slangasek> oh? so the import ran already?
<cjwatson> yeah you were slightly too slow
<cjwatson> but no worries
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> slangasek: note that (aiui) iso.qa doesn't work for starting 14.09 builds
<ogra_> its just numbers :)
<slangasek> cjwatson: no problem, I'm old skool anyway ;-)
<cjwatson> ok :)
<cjwatson> ah, I see it running now
 * cwayne needs to take a bit of a break, will be around in a little bit if anyone needs me
<cjwatson> right, really off to bed
<cjwatson> night
<sil2100> cjwatson: goodnight :)
<slangasek> ogra_, sil2100, cwayne, ToyKeeper, elopio: so 108 on krillin -proposed is not expected to matter for testing.  109 should be upcoming and will be the version with the updated custom tarball split; it will be available in ~1.5h but is not considered promotable due to known bug #1379296
<ubot5> bug 1379296 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash should be excluded from app lifecycle management" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379296
<sil2100> slangasek: yes :)
<slangasek> cjwatson: night, and thanks
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> now what's the plan for getting bug #1379296 taken care of?
<sil2100> slangasek: we know, at least that was our original vision, since 107 was the one without custom, 108 with custom and 109 with custom + the rootfs
<ogra_> slangasek, see the bot ;)
<slangasek> sil2100: I'm repeating it to make sure everyone involved is on the same page
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> silo 012 has the fix
<slangasek> sil2100: are you driving this silo?  the train claims you+Saviq, but I don't see Saviq_ speaking up in scrollback :)
<sil2100> Yep, just filled that in
<ogra_> slangasek, prob is that all upstreams are asleep now ...
<sil2100> slangasek: it's his change so I'll ping him to help out
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 109 building (started: 20141016 01:10) ===
<ogra_> yay
<sil2100> As I'm only the cherry-picking guy, would like him to double check all is ok before we publish
<slangasek> sil2100: yeah, but unlike wherever you are, it's the middle of night for Saviq_ so he might not respond ;-)
<sil2100> pffff
<ogra_> unlike
<ogra_> haha
<sil2100> We're in the same TZ so he should be here!
<slangasek> heh
<ogra_> yeah, slacker
<slangasek> so, what's actually realistic here?
<slangasek> I don't think you're going to get Saviq_ back at 3am
<sil2100> Well, I think silo 12 might only be ready for tomorrow, so it won't be in the promoted image anyway, but we might get it in the next one
<slangasek> or 4am
<ogra_> we can prepare the silo up to the point where QA signs off
<ogra_> 3am is right
<sil2100> I wouldn't push it forcefully now, but I can get it built and pre-tested so that it's ready for morning
<slangasek> is it ok to promote this image with bug #1379296 present?  Who should make that call, olli_?
<ogra_> and have Saviq nod it off tomorrow morning
<ubot5> bug 1379296 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash should be excluded from app lifecycle management" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379296
<sil2100> slangasek: I usually leave it up to QA to decide, since they will do promotion testing
<ogra_> slangasek, promotion is perhaps fine but i dont thinnk we want to gic it to manufacturer in that state
<slangasek> and if we're saying silo 12 won't land until morning, and the promotion needs to happen before then, we should surely let QA know to test image 109
<sil2100> It's a serious issue, but for instance Selene missed it out when doing the pre-promotion testing on 105
<ogra_> *give
<slangasek> sil2100: I think this is a product manager call, not a QA call
<sil2100> slangasek: well, that's the plan - QA will test 109
<ToyKeeper> slangasek: So...  109 won't be promote-able?  Are we going to wait for 110, or send 109 anyway?
<ogra_> slangasek, they should test image 109 for sure ...
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: I would say we test 109 for promotion
<ogra_> and test the silo on top as well
<sil2100> But yeah, would be best to have olli_'s decision
<slangasek> ToyKeeper: well, this is what I asserted earlier, but now I understand that 110 won't kick off until the morning UTC
<slangasek> so there's a call to be made about whether to release to the OEM with this bug outstanding
<sil2100> slangasek: from what olli_ mentioned, we're already REALLY tight in our deadline, so waiting for 110 might be a bit impossiblish
<ogra_> will the manufacturer get the same OTAs ?
<ogra_> or wont they
<slangasek> ogra_: olli_ clarified that this is an image we're giving to the OEM now, but it's not the final image going to factory
<ogra_> if we can puch a direct OTA (promote a new one right after with only this fix) that could be doable too
<ogra_> slangasek, i know that :)
<slangasek> ok, so I didn't understand the question ;)
<ogra_> slangasek, the question is if they test as is or allow OTAs to happen
<slangasek> if they're getting this image, of course they get the same OTA as everyone else ;)
<slangasek> right, well, I don't think we control that
<sil2100> Let's not get carried away here on this channel guys ;)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> yeah
<ToyKeeper> Not really my call, I'll just test 109 and send the results.  Someone else can decide if it's promote-able even with known bugs.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: could you ask elopio for help? It might take less time then
<slangasek> ToyKeeper: ok.  In that case, eta for 109 availability remains ~1.5h :-)
<slangasek> thanks
<sil2100> From what I know jfunk mentioned elopio can help out as well
<slangasek> afk for dinner now for a bit; reachable by phone/text if you need me
<sil2100> slangasek: ACK :)
<ogra_> slangasek, i might go to bed as well then
<ogra_> slangasek, in case you need to promote
<sil2100> I might be dropping off soon as well
<slangasek> ogra_: probably a good idea :)
<slangasek> ogra_, sil2100: thanks to both of you
<ogra_> slangasek, rtm-promo.log in my home in nusakan has the promotion commands i used for former images
<slangasek> ogra_: yep, got it
<ogra_> should be easy to deduct from that
<ogra_> (as cdimage indeed)
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Yes, elopio is planning to help...  but since we have a while before the image is ready he's doing something else for a while.
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, getting silo 012 signed off on top of 109 would be good as well
<ogra_> so that we can potentially land it as hotfix in case time permits
<sil2100> Not sure if there will be time for that now though
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> anyway, i'm off as well
<ogra_> see you tomorrow
<ogra_> sil2100, i assume we have a normal meeting ?
<sil2100> ogra_: I guess, if I wake up on time ;)
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> Anyway, I'll see how much strength I have, I'll try to test te silo once it builds
<sil2100> But anyway I'll send out an e-mail to Saviq_ to pick it up from the morning
<sil2100> (since it'll be built already)
<sil2100> For now I go clean up some silos
<sil2100> ogra_, slangasek: I sent an e-mail to Saviq_, so he should be able to pick it up from the very morning
<sil2100> I think 3:30 am is the perfect time for sleep
<sil2100> Goodnight everyone!
<sil2100> o/
<robru> Good god y'all
<jhodapp> robru, what's going on with my build? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-016-1-build/36/console
<robru> Hm
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, just a guess but 2014-10-16 01:55:32,398 WARNING A version (0.7.1+14.10.20141015.1~rtm-0ubuntu1) is available at the destination archive for that component but is not in the destination branch which is still at 0.7.1+14.10.20140926-0ubuntu1. You need to ensure that your version contains the fix in the destination or you can force rebuild to bypass the check.alues (0 6)
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, yeah rsalveti is trying that last route
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, thanks!
<rsalveti> maybe some repo was not merged properly
<rsalveti> let me check the repos
<rsalveti> we just had one landing for qtubuntu-media a few hours ago
<rsalveti> yeah, latest qtubuntu-media in bzr is not the same one that is available in rtm
<rsalveti> let me sync that
<robru> That exception is really bizarre. Hopefully rsalveti can fix it
<jhodapp> rsalveti, hmm, I merged with trunk before pushing
<rsalveti> yeah, I think I know what is wrong
<rsalveti> jhodapp: trunk is not reflecting latest
<jhodapp> oh no
<rsalveti> for some reason the branch tvoss created wasn't merged automatically with the landing
<robru> rsalveti: oh is there a silo that was published but not merged?
<rsalveti> robru: silo is gone already
<robru> Ah
<jhodapp> crap
<jhodapp> so what's the process to remedy this?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: manually mergint it
<rsalveti> jhodapp: done for qtubuntu-media
<jhodapp> ah right
<rsalveti> alright, rebuilding
<jhodapp> rsalveti, awesome
<jhodapp> thanks
<rsalveti> that was me aborting the previous build
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ok :)
<jhodapp> was just going to ask
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 289 building (started: 20141016 02:10) ===
<robru> I should probably change that message to say "build aborted" or something...
<rsalveti> argh
<rsalveti> jhodapp: ^
<rsalveti> jhodapp: might need another merge with trunk
<jhodapp> ok
<jhodapp> rsalveti, try again
<rsalveti> alright, now we wait
<jhodapp> :)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, eating lunch and dinner...only had breakfast today
<rsalveti> haha, know the feeling
<jhodapp> :)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, the thumbnails of the self-recorded videos are still incorrect...it doesn't utilize qtubuntu-media or qtvideo-node as it goes straight to gstreamer
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right, how to fix that?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, the thumbnailer needs to listen for the same GstTag that media-hub does and do the still image rotation, height/width swap
<rsalveti> wrong window
<rsalveti> jhodapp: oh, right
<jhodapp> rsalveti, it'd be very similar to what I just did
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I'll have to bring Satoris/jamesh up on it
<rsalveti> right
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 109 DONE (finished: 20141016 02:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/109.changes ===
<rsalveti> guess this one is with latest device tarball
<jhodapp> nice
<rsalveti> jhodapp: ok, packages are finally building now
<jhodapp> excellent!
<jhodapp> time to watch some TV while it builds
<jhodapp> oh no
<jhodapp> rsalveti, same thing with qtvideo-node
<rsalveti> the fuck
<jhodapp> rsalveti, lol
<jhodapp> that definitely should be in sync with trunk
<rsalveti> job is still running
<rsalveti> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-016-1-build/40/console
<jhodapp> weird
 * elopio flashes 109 to start testing.
<rsalveti> still building at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-016
<jhodapp> good
<rsalveti> aborted the latest run so I can rebuild qtvideo-node
<rsalveti> but the packages are still building on the ppa
<olli_> ToyKeeper, is 109 the candidate?
<olli_> jfunk, did someone notify AlexK
 * olli_ waves at elopio too
<olli_> elopio, ToyKeeper I have some baby bedtime duty but will then stick around
<elopio> hello olli_.
<ToyKeeper> olli_: We're testing 109, anyway...  even though it doesn't have a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1379296
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379296 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash should be excluded from app lifecycle management" [Critical,Fix released]
<ToyKeeper> olli_: Whether it gets promoted is someone else's call.  I'll just report results minus that bug.
<olli_> ToyKeeper, yeah
<jfunk> olli_: I am talking to Alex at this very moment
<jfunk> olli_: he knows already
<olli_> jfunk, awesome, sending my mail update too
<jfunk> olli_: I am about to send a test status update myself :)
<jfunk> then ToyKeeper will send one after leo and her are finished
<jfunk> olli_: saw some talk earlier in the channel about important stuff and maybe 110 is the candidate
<jfunk> can you comment on that?
<olli_> I think sil killed that before he left
<jfunk> ack, Alex K confirms
<olli_> jfunk, if I am not misreading the backlog, then it was about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1379296
<jfunk> thx
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379296 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash should be excluded from app lifecycle management" [Critical,Fix released]
<jfunk> yes
 * olli_ doublechecks
<olli_> not on the PM list
<jfunk> ok
<olli_> slangasek, ^ btw
<olli_> missed you q earlier
<olli_> your
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 110 building (started: 20141016 03:10) ===
<slangasek> olli_: "not on the PM list" - well, it was also marked as fixed already, and no one tracked that it wasn't fixed on ubuntu-rtm, fwiw - not that I'm encouraging us to further block the promotion...
<jfunk> olli_: about to EOD
<jfunk> olli_: anything else you need?
<jfunk> elopio: and ToyKeeper will carry the torch for the next hour or two
<jhodapp> rsalveti, can you try out silo 16 to see if it rotates for you cleanly?
<olli_> jfunk, I think we are good
<jfunk> ack nite then
<Mirv> morning
<jfunk> thanks
<olli_> nn
 * Mirv catches up
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: hey torchkeeper :) assumably nothing goes in atm. are we waiting for anything in particular? 110 just started building, does it have that unity8 lifecycle fix mentioned above?
<olli_> slangasek, so, I was reading the backlog again
<olli_> not sure why https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379296 is a worry, it seems like it wasn't on the list to start with
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379296 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash should be excluded from app lifecycle management" [Critical,Fix released]
<ToyKeeper> Mirv: I don't know if it has the fix or not...  I'm busy with 109.  ;P
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: ok!
<ToyKeeper> This test plan is really quite long though...  will take a while to finish, even with two of us splitting the work.
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: keep up the good work, I'll dig up what I need from publish logs etc
<elopio> ubuntu-qa, or anybody: where do I report a bug for the facebook app?
<ToyKeeper> Hmm...  remind me not to make embarrassing photos/videos when I might need a screenshot for a bug report.  ;P
<elopio> I'm guessing webapps-core. There it goes...
<olli> elopio, got an ID?
<Mirv> olli: the bug was on promotion blocker list earlier, but apparently it somehow missed rtm and landed only in utopic. it's now cherry-picked in silo 12.
<elopio> olli: ID for what?
<olli> elopio, webapps-core bug
<olli> Mirv, ah, promo blocker list
<elopio> olli: bug #1381857
<ubot5> bug 1381857 in The Webapps-core project "facebook web app is closed when the phone is locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381857
<olli> elopio, escalated
<elopio> olli: do you want us to report here all the bugs we are finding, or do you prefer just to get the summary email?
<olli> elopio, ToyKeeper if you don't mind right here, then I can just escalate accordingly
<olli> I'll be around for another 2h
<elopio> olli:  bug #1377939
<ubot5> bug 1377939 in Ubuntu UX "Scope using location cause a dialog "An unconfined application wants to access your current location"" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377939
<elopio> olli: and two minor details:
<elopio> bug #1381857
<elopio> bug #1381849
<ubot5> bug 1381857 in The Webapps-core project "facebook web app is closed when the phone is locked" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381857
<ubot5> bug 1381849 in libqtelegram "Country list shows □ " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381849
<elopio> sorry, I repeated the first.
<elopio> It's bug #1381860
<ubot5> bug 1381860 in The Webapps-core project "Facebook web app always has a cancel button that closes the app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381860
<rsalveti> jhodapp: working for some use cases
<rsalveti> jhodapp: not every rotation though
<rsalveti> let me record again to make sure
<jhodapp> rsalveti, are the times that it doesn't work always reproducible?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: just test 90, 180 and 270
<jhodapp> rsalveti, what do you mean?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: rotating the device at 90, 180 and 270 degrees while recording
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ah makes sense...I only support 1 way right now
<jhodapp> rsalveti, the real limitation is we really need to get the transformation matrix from the mp4 container all the way to qtvideo-node
<jhodapp> rsalveti, but I should be able to convert those other 3 matrices and hard code them for now
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right, we kind of only need to handle 4 use cases
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, the 4 orientations
<jhodapp> rsalveti, that's all that the qtdemux supports anyway
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right
<jhodapp> rsalveti, but, it will most likely require 3 other new checks in qtdemux and a rebuild of gst-plugins-good
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right, just because this feels to be a partial fix
<rsalveti> we can land this way still, but the others are also critical
<jhodapp> rsalveti, good find though, I must have always recorded things in the same orientation and so didn't notice
<rsalveti> 0' is fine
<jhodapp> rsalveti, well let's evaluate in the morning...I should be able to quickly add the others pretty easily
<jhodapp> I'm brain dead for tonight
<rsalveti> 270 as well
<rsalveti> 90' and 180' are both wrong
<jhodapp> yeah, so a 90' recorded video needs 180 degrees playback rotation
<jhodapp> and 180' needs 270'
<rsalveti> recording up-side-down (180) makes it really weird :-)
<jhodapp> I bet :)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yeah, nothing to be fixed today still
<rsalveti> :-)
<jhodapp> the horizontal flip matrix that I apply would be weird on the 180 case
<rsalveti> yeah
<jhodapp> it was a re-crash course on Linear Algebra
<rsalveti> nice :-)
<ToyKeeper> olli: Oh, telling you about the bugs here? ...  could be a long list.
<jhodapp> it's only been 10 years
<rsalveti> yeah, same for me
<jhodapp> hehe
<ToyKeeper> olli: I've been mostly trying to finish tests, queueing up bugs to file later.
<olli> ToyKeeper, wfm
<ToyKeeper> olli: Anyway...  I got a muted-volume popup in the welcome wizard: http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2014-10-15/volume-mute-in-wizard.png
<jhodapp> rsalveti, alright, I'm going to head to bed so I'm fresh in the morning...I updated ricmm in private message with where I'm at
<olli> ToyKeeper, no rush, just go with your flow and share when ready
<ToyKeeper> olli: Ringtones are still lagging ~4s behind the screen update for calls, ~6s behind for incoming SMS.
<ToyKeeper> olli: It still says 'unconfined' instead of anything useful for permission requests: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377939
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377939 in Ubuntu UX "Scope using location cause a dialog "An unconfined application wants to access your current location"" [Undecided,Triaged]
<elopio> ToyKeeper: do you know if to receive a push notification an u1 account is needed?
<ToyKeeper> olli: Missing unicode chars in country list: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381849
<jhodapp> rsalveti, have a good one!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381849 in libqtelegram "Country list shows □ " [Undecided,New]
<jhodapp> rsalveti, thanks for the testing help
<ToyKeeper> elopio: Not sure, but I think so.
<rsalveti> jhodapp: you too, have a good night
<ToyKeeper> olli: The music app's "recent" view can still show old info, like deleted playlists.  It doesn't auto-refresh quite right.
<elopio> ToyKeeper: no, I got them from twitter. It's just not immediate.
<ToyKeeper> olli: The volume notifier widget hides the volume indicator's control: http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2014-10-15/volume-hides-volume.png
<rsalveti> indeed
<ToyKeeper> olli: Videos from the camera show up in the gallery with a date from the future: http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2014-10-15/videos-from-the-future.png
<rsalveti> besides the annoying volume notification on the wizard
<ToyKeeper> (but file timestamps are correct)
<ToyKeeper> olli: New camera photos show up in the photoroll with a date 8 hours in the future (and I'm in UTC-6, WTF): http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2014-10-15/photos-from-the-future.png
<ToyKeeper> olli: Same shot as above, full-res main camera pics get a black thumbnail in the photoroll preview (but correct thumbnail in the carousel).
<ToyKeeper> olli: New photos and videos from the camera aren't shown in scopes until after a new search is made, or a reboot.  (no auto-update based on a new file appearing)
<ToyKeeper> olli: The facebook app bug elopio reported: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381857
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381857 in The Webapps-core project "facebook web app is closed when the phone is locked" [Critical,New]
<olli> ToyKeeper, wow
<ToyKeeper> olli: ... on initial login, it can take 5+ seconds to load app icons.
<ToyKeeper> olli: The Gallery 'Album' view header covers part of the top image: http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2014-10-15/album-header-covers-top-photo.png
<ToyKeeper> olli:  ... and that's everything so far.  Need to pick a new section of the test plan to start on now.
<ToyKeeper> (started with multimedia by request)
<ToyKeeper> Right, Scopes are next.
<elopio> ToyKeeper: bug #1378618
<ubot5> bug 1378618 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "volume notification looks bad when an indicator is open" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378618
<olli> ToyKeeper, ok, I'll go through the list and where/when you have bugs i can help prioritize
<elopio> ToyKeeper: bug #1378618
<ToyKeeper> elopio: Thanks!  I noticed that bug too: http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2014-10-15/volume-hides-volume.png
<elopio> sorry, it got sent twice. ToyKeeper: from that bug, the bubble shouldn't appear when the indicator is open.
<elopio> but at least now they made it a different color. It used to look worse
<elopio> ToyKeeper: for the slow icons on the dash, Saviq pointed to this bug #1379381
<ubot5> bug 1379381 in Ubuntu UX "[Dash] shows splash screen with "Scopes" when starting up the phone" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379381
<elopio> but I think it's a little different.
<elopio> if you report it, please add a comment on that bug so Saviq knows there's a new one related.
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: did you open the one that shows the volume indicator on the wizard?
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: To get test results faster, I'm queueing up bugs to file after I send the report...  not filing them as I find them.
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: alright, but is this one in your list?
<rsalveti> if so will just let you open it
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: Yes, it's on my list.  I don't mind if you get to it first though...  just remember to send me the link.  ):
<ToyKeeper> :) even
<rsalveti> sure
<elopio> I can't find where to add a reminder in the reminders app.
<elopio> Am I blind?
<olli> wasn't the new tarball supposed to add the new dashboard scope
<olli> cwayne^
<ToyKeeper> Ah, that's what the "big change" was about?
<olli> duno
<rsalveti> I got it here
<rsalveti> swipe to the left
<olli> found it, didn't --wipe so I guess it's not first one by default
<rsalveti> could be
<rsalveti> flashed with bootstrap here
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: please confirm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1381871
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381871 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[wizard] volume notification showing up during wizard (with volume as 0)" [Undecided,New]
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: Done.
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: thanks
<ToyKeeper> olli: The default 'Ring' ringtone isn't selectable, so after changing it to something else the user can't go back to default.  (then again, the default is terrible anyway)
<olli> :)
<ToyKeeper> olli: After setting a new ringtone, it doesn't take effect until the next boot.  :(
<olli> ToyKeeper, :/
<ToyKeeper> olli: I also somehow managed to break the proximity sensor during one boot, but haven't been able to reproduce the issue.
<olli> sorry, seem like I am replying in emoticons
<elopio> ToyKeeper: olli: two more small issues
<elopio> bug #1381872
<elopio> bug #1381874
<ubot5> bug 1381872 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "On the flickr account, the name of the scope is so long it's not useful to decide if access should be allowed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381872
<ubot5> bug 1381874 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "The scope requesting access to the flickr account shows no image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381874
<elopio> the last one should be probably for the flickr scope, but I can't find the project.
<olli> elopio, will check
<olli> elopio, I squashed as invalid https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-core/+bug/1381860
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381860 in The Webapps-core project "some web app always have a cancel button that closes the app" [Undecided,Invalid]
<elopio> olli: I made posts on facebook with the cancel account on the bottom.
<elopio> s/account/button
<ToyKeeper> olli, elopio: Two boots in a row, the proximity sensor stopped working after a few calls.  :(
<olli> interesting
<elopio> on twitter you are right, the button disappears.
<elopio> I'll retry on facebook
<olli> ToyKeeper, seems to be gone here too
<ToyKeeper> Dead prox sensor is probably a priority.  :(
<slangasek> olli: oh; you're right, it wasn't, I misread the tags on the bug before
<elopio> olli: bug #1381860 back to new with a screenshot.
<ubot5> bug 1381860 in The Webapps-core project "facebook web app always has a cancel button that closes the app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381860
<olli> ToyKeeper, cancel that, did 6 calls in a row with working proximity sensor
<olli> elopio, hah
 * olli shakes fist
<olli> I was so proud...
<olli> ;)
<elopio> mess with the best, die like the rest... ;)
<elopio> olli: ToyKeeper: should I test maps, even if I won't get the accurate fix ?
<elopio> or are we planning to retry the location service landing before delivering the image?
<olli> elopio, my understanding according to tvoss is that you get a fix within 10sec
<olli> just a bit slower
<olli> but I might be wrong
<olli> elopio, tvoss should come on not before too long, maybe push back and test something else meanwhile
<Mirv> my understanding was that without 004 the GPS is not wired correctly to be a location provider, so it doesn't work
<elopio> olli: I'll try.
<olli> elopio, I'd suggest to confirm with tvoss before spending time
<elopio> Mirv: that's what I thought too, but I didn't try outside without the silo.
<Mirv> one gets a "fix" ie approximate location, but it doesn't follow except for those cell id based hops
<elopio> olli: ok. Many other things to test anyway. tvoss: please ping when you get back.
<ToyKeeper> It really sounds like the number of "not landed yet" functions means this image can't get promoted.
<ToyKeeper> 110 perhaps?
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: #110 is already building without changes. I think there's nothing in the landing queue that has absolutely been decided is going to land, though, but there are candidates...
<Mirv> if #109 has no new blockers, then it may be promoted for real
<Mirv> even with the known things that are lacking
<olli> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381857
<olli> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381871
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381857 in The Webapps-core project "facebook web app is closed when the phone is locked" [Critical,New]
<ToyKeeper> Well, the test plan for it is certainly thorough.  Big change from the older manual test plan we used last time I was doing that regularly.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381871 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[wizard] volume notification showing up during wizard (with volume as 0)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<olli> these 2 are the ones I am worried about
<Mirv> elopio: how did you test the rtm-004 btw? are there instructions somewhere on how to upgrade lxc-android-config (which fails to unpack when using apt to upgrade to it)?
<elopio> Mirv: yes, on the location-service test plan there's a link
<elopio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/lxc-android-config
<Mirv> elopio: thanks!!
<elopio> olli: ToyKeeper: bug #1381876
<ubot5> bug 1381876 in webbrowser-app "Crashed after opening a bookmark" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381876
<elopio> unable to reproduce it, though.
 * olli tries
<olli> can't reproduce
<olli> elopio, ToyKeeper, how far in are you in your testing? just so I get a feel of what's still ahead and whether or not to get the coffee maker going
<ToyKeeper> Well, that's going to take a while to recover from...  my notebook just spontaneously shut itself off.  (I normally only reboot once per Ubuntu release, and usually have like 200 windows open... so this is pretty disruptive)
<olli> urgs
<elopio> olli: according to the report, there are 22% of the tests not executed.
<olli> ok
<elopio> olli: some of the executed ones are from #106. I don't know how to get a number about how many.
<olli> so ~1/4 left
<elopio> olli: well, if we want to run all on 109, more like 1/2
<olli> elopio, /me is really just trying to figure out whether to go to bed ;)
<olli> elopio, that is a decision I won't impact, your call, have not been involved in that discussion so I don't think I can help
<elopio> olli: tbh, I'm not sure why you are awake :) why don't you go to sleep for a while and get back when the report is ready?
<ToyKeeper> olli: Some of the tests were executed on 106 though, not 109.  So, the percent not run yet is higher.
<olli> elopio, I am triaging as you file
<olli> hoping that victorp or so can take over once awake
<olli> but mostly also to provide you mental support ;)
<elopio> olli: I know. But we don't find that many bugs. If you do it all at once, it won't take 30 minutes, I think.
<ToyKeeper> This test plan is huge...  three people working on it and it's still only about half done.
 * elopio dances to The Smiths while testing, for mental support :D
<olli> :)
<olli> mental/moral
<olli> trying to declare your bugs and hard work as invalid... and failing to do so...
<olli> you know, that whole motivational thing we mgrs do ;)
<ToyKeeper> I still think it's weird that we call it a feature instead of a bug that the user can reply to text messages while the phone is locked.
<elopio> olli: It's appreciated. I'm just saying that if you want to sleep, we won't mind and it won't affect the process too much.
<olli> ;)
<ToyKeeper> elopio: Did you run into any difficulties adding online accounts?  I'm getting an immediate abort while trying to add a google account.
<ToyKeeper> elopio: ... just like the facebook account add sometimes does.
<ToyKeeper> (and is also currently doing, d'oh)
<elopio> ToyKeeper: I'm having problems adding the google one because the confirmation message can take 15 minutes and if the phone locks, the app is closed and I have to restart.
<elopio> but I could add the facebook, twitter, u1, flickr and reminders.
<ToyKeeper> I've seen this a lot in the past few images...  like last night.  Couldn't add a facebook account without rebooting first (and sometimes it takes more than one boot).
<elopio> ToyKeeper: I haven't seen it. But if your window closes, you should get a crash or something on the log, right?
<ToyKeeper> elopio: I'm not seeing anything in /var/crash which looks related.
<ToyKeeper> Some boots it works, others it doesn't.  I haven't found a way to make it work after failing, aside from a reboot.
<ToyKeeper> When it doesn't work, it spins for a few seconds to load the browser and then it immediately aborts and goes back to whatever invoked the add-account action.
<olli> elopio, ToyKeeper, alright, I just send a status with what i have gathered from you
<tvoss> good morning
<olli> will lay down for a few hours, hope to be back in ~5-6h
<elopio> ToyKeeper: what should I do if the phone just freezes? media-hub is consuming all the cpu after I opened the camera.
<elopio> olli: bye. See you tomorrow.
<ToyKeeper> elopio: Is apport doing anything?  Did unity8 crash?
<olli> thanks for your late night shift ToyKeeper & elopio!
<ToyKeeper> elopio: Definitely a bug, but...  the details from there depend on what you can find out.
<elopio> tvoss: hey. I was wondering if I should run the maps tests on image #109 even if the location services didn't land. Or are we planning to get a new image, so I better wait.
<ToyKeeper> elopio: Er, is the facebook app installed by default for you?  I didn't get it with the base image.
<elopio> ToyKeeper: I don't see any recent crashes.
<tvoss> elopio, you can test location without silo 4
<elopio> ToyKeeper: yes, I have it.
<tvoss> elopio, have to prepare breakfast, with you in a few
<ToyKeeper> Okay, so when I flashed 109 I didn't get the facebook app, didn't get the dashboard scope, may have had other stuff missing too.  That worries me.
<elopio> ToyKeeper: it finally opened the camera. But media hub is still 97% of the CPU.
<ToyKeeper> D'oh, I can't check the scrollback for my flash process because it died when my notebook shut itself off.
<elopio> ToyKeeper: maybe you missed the --wipe.
<ToyKeeper> Nope, --wipe is always included.
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, my UI locked while going back to the main app scope after installing an app.  Got stuck like this until I turned the screen off/on: http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2014-10-15/back-from-store.png
<elopio> ToyKeeper: I got something similar while opening the camera. But I couldn't turn the screen off.
<elopio> ToyKeeper: I reported bug #1381893, but I don't think it was the cause. Now I can open the camera and media hub is still on fire.
<ubot5> bug 1381893 in Media Hub "media-hub is consuming all the CPU with nothing running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381893
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, File Manager is missing too.
<elopio> ToyKeeper: I don't have filemanager.
<ToyKeeper> elopio: I haven't seen media-hub freak out on 109 yet, even while opening the camera.
<elopio> it's in the store though. Maybe the moved it.
<ToyKeeper> File Manager should probably be included by default though...  and it's a default source for pretty much any mime-type.
 * ToyKeeper reflashes to check if the missing apps are reproducible
<elopio> I agree.
<elopio> Chipaca: are you online? are we supposed to get notifications when the gmail account receives a message?
<elopio> I'm going to have dinner. bbs.
<seb128> on rtm 109, I played a video once and now it doesn't work anymore, is that a known issue?
<ToyKeeper> seb128: Weird, I played a bunch of videos and it was fine...
<ToyKeeper> seb128: Not a known issue.
<seb128> k
<seb128> I played it from the gallery, so maybe it's due to that or maybe an unlucky try
<ToyKeeper> Oh, could be...  I only tried one in the gallery.
<seb128> the video comes from the camera app
<ToyKeeper> elopio: So...  after reflashing, I have 7 apps which weren't there the first time I flashed 109.  I wonder if I did the first flash before it had finished uploading parts of the image.
<ToyKeeper> elopio: The 7 apps were: Amazon, eBay, Facebook, Gmail, Reminders, Tasks, Twitter.  (notice a pattern?)
<ToyKeeper> File Manager is still notably missing.
<elopio> I have all of them, except file manager.
<ToyKeeper> Oh, the reflash also added the dashboard scope.
<elopio> I also had that since the first flash.
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> seb128, known issue, fix for mediaplayer app is in rtm silo 6
<seb128> tvoss, hey, thanks
<tvoss> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1376467
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376467 in mediaplayer-app "can't playback a second video" [Critical,Confirmed]
<slangasek> elopio, ToyKeeper: so does 109 check out?  sounds like you've run into some problems, but did these resolve themselves on reflash?
<slangasek> for the record, File Manager is missing because it's not on the list of click apps that are supposed to be included; if there's functionality that depends on it being present, this may need re-evaluated
<ToyKeeper> slangasek: This test plan is quite long...  am in the middle of handing it off to .eu timezone folks to finish.
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> then I'll likewise hand back off to .eu for handling the promotion :)
<slangasek> ogra_, sil2100: ^^ morning - promotion not yet done, tests in progress, tag you're it
<Mirv> ;)
<ToyKeeper> :w
<ToyKeeper> ... wrong window.
<seb128> slangasek, is that list somewhere public?
<slangasek> seb128: no
<seb128> k :/
<ToyKeeper> Not sure why, but results have only been going to a list of Cc'd recipients so far.  In case there's a good reason, I didn't Cc any mailing lists with my summary.
<slangasek> ToyKeeper: well, either you get questions from random managers because you did cc: us, or you get questions from random managers because you didn't... pick your poison ;-)
<ToyKeeper> Gah!  Well, the good news is I figured out why my notebook spontaneously shut itself off...  the bad news is that something inside seems to short whenever I move it.  :(
<ogra_> *yawn*
<ogra_> slangasek, did anyone think about asking the lab guys to remove the tests for the non-shipped apps on krillin ?
<ogra_> hmm, seeing the test results that obviously not the case
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> moin
<sil2100> Any good news?
<ogra_> not yet i thinnk
<ogra_> sil2100, we also forgot to ask paul to remove the tests for all the removed click apps from smoketesting
<sil2100> Ah, right... but when I poked him later that night he wasn't responsive anyway
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> well, we should hand them a list ...
<ogra_> sil2100, i assume you are on ToyKeeper's CC list (i am not) and should know more about the status than me btw :)
 * ogra_ re-installs filemanager and terminal 
<Mirv> sil2100: so the testing has been handed over to our timezone QA people
<ogra_> which is only brendand today
<ogra_> seb128, iirc there is a bug open (and silo available) for mediaplayer only playing a video once
<Mirv> I don't think there was a clear decision on landing 012 if we'd build a new image. tvoss is probably looking at the 004 issues anyway. 005 and 006 are possible landing candidates for known issues.
<ogra_> something about the url not being rewrittem
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, cf tvoss' reply a bit earlier
<tvoss> Mirv, yup, looking at 4
<brendand> ogra_, well jibel is also there
<ogra_> seb128, oop, 5h sleep dont serve me well :P
<ogra_> brendand, oh, right
<seb128> ogra_, too much sleep right?
<ogra_> definitely :P
<jibel> good morning :)
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> All in all, I guess we first need to address the big 2 blockers on the list from QA
<sil2100> Saviq: hey!
<sil2100> brendand, jibel: did you guys already pick up the testing? How much more time do you need to finish up?
<sil2100> Mirv: anyway, I would concentrate on pushing on the blockers, trying not to land anything besides those
<sil2100> Well, strange that QA didn't find the qtmir unity8-dash restarting bug as a blocker btw.
<ogra_> sil2100, you only hit it if you open many ram-hungry apps
<sil2100> elopio: are you still around?
<sil2100> We would need someone addressing mardy's comments on bug LP: #1381857
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1381857 in The Webapps-core project "facebook web app is closed when the phone is locked" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381857
<ogra_> not sure if we have a test that would make you reach the condition where lifecycle mgmt kicks in
<sil2100> ogra_: true...
<ogra_> (that requires quite a few apps to be open or to have them long running)
<jibel> sil2100, which bug # is it?
<ogra_> jibel, http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/issues/
<ogra_> the second one
<jibel> ah ok, thanks
<sil2100> Anyway, looking a the list I would only consider the facebook one as a real potential blocker
<sil2100> The volume-up issue looks to me more like an annoyance
<sil2100> seb128: who's the main person responsible for the wizard in system settings?
<ogra_> mterry
<sil2100> So no one from our TZ?
<ogra_> sil2100, whats the "volume up issue" ?
 * ogra_ has the feeling you have a buglist 
<sil2100> ogra_: let me forward you that
<ogra_> thx :)
 * sil2100 wonders why olli sent the list to single people and not any ML
<sil2100> ...even though it's part of my thread which was sent out to phablet and ue-leads
<ogra_> ue-leads ... argh
<sil2100> Well, this one wasn't sent out there though
<sil2100> Just single people were CCd
<ogra_> obviously not answered via phablet then
<Mirv> sil2100: those new blockers AFAIK only considered new findings during the image testing
<ogra_> (which would really have been helpful since many people watch and wait )
<seb128> sil2100, mterry and Cimi
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> sil2100, I can probably help having a look if needed, it's in settings in some way
<Mirv> sil2100: I'm not sure still if the 012 (qtmir/unity out-of-mem) was properly considered or not. 005 and 006 probably missed the deadline more simply, and 004 would need another management decision if it would be first fixed and then verified (after all GPS would be nice to have of course)
<Mirv> sil2100: but I think the biggest question mark is if 012 should be included
<Mirv> and then the new blockers
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, well, normally if QA doesn't find an issue with this during promotion testing, it shouldn
<sil2100> 't
<sil2100> Since basically IMO we should only consider fixing new blockers, as slipping in anything else is regression potential
<sil2100> And if we decide we don't promote this image (109), then it means we loose another 8 hours
<sil2100> + time needed to fix the issues pointed out
<sil2100> And that's *bad*
<Mirv> sil2100: I agree. I just would have liked to have it clearly pointed out that 012 is _not_ wanted :)
<sil2100> Since if the new image has *new* regressions, the we're basically, saying it bluntly, fucked ;)
<Mirv> not that I've any e-mail / list either so I don't actually know
<ogra_> yeah, that should really have gone to phablet
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, right, you didn't get this as well
 * sil2100 wonders if he should forward it to phablet@
<sil2100> I think I should
<ogra_> sil2100, cant you just forward it to phablet ?
<sil2100> Let me do it
<ogra_> hah
<Mirv> I did see on IRC that 1381857 and 1381871 were considered worrying
<ogra_> *snap*
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> and then of course the testing is not fully finished
<popey> bug 1381857
<ubot5> bug 1381857 in The Webapps-core project "facebook web app is closed when the phone is locked" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381857
<popey> bug 1381871
<ubot5> bug 1381871 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[wizard] volume notification showing up during wizard (with volume as 0)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381871
<ogra_> funny that nobody thinks that the volume thingie is having no top margin is a UX bug
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah
<sil2100> Mirv, popey, ogra_: ok, so I forwarded the e-mail to phablet
<ogra_> thanks !
<seb128> sil2100, popey, ogra_, is that a new issue?
<ogra_> seb128, well, the volume UI wasnt in anything yet
<ogra_> i think it only entered rtm yesterday
<sil2100> seb128: so, olli marked bug 1381871 as a potential blocker - not sure about that, but maybe we could have someone looking at that before we get the final assessment
<ubot5> bug 1381871 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[wizard] volume notification showing up during wizard (with volume as 0)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381871
<cjwatson> what's all this stuff about filemanager et al not being installed on upgrade?
<ogra_> cjwatson, thats on purpose, no ?
<cjwatson> at least some of the apps mentioned were meant to be in the new custom tarball
<ogra_> filemanager and terminal are not in the krillin custom tarball
<cjwatson> ok not filemanager
<cjwatson> but Selene mentioned amazon, ebay, ...?
<sil2100> hm
<ogra_> (and possibly more, these were the two i noticed)
<popey> where was the discussion about which apps are in the tarball?
<cjwatson> 07:45 <ToyKeeper> elopio: So...  after reflashing, I have 7 apps which weren't there the first time I flashed 109.  I wonder if I did the first flash before it had finished uploading parts of the image.
<sil2100> cjwatson: from the e-mail I have from ToyKeeper, she said that filemanager is missing only
<cjwatson> 07:46 <ToyKeeper> elopio: The 7 apps were: Amazon, eBay, Facebook, Gmail, Reminders, Tasks, Twitter.  (notice a pattern?)
<popey> I saw a mail from steve this morning
<cjwatson> sil2100: ah, ok
<sil2100> hmmm
<popey> but not where it was discussed.
<ogra_> sil2100, then she missed the terminal missing ;)
<cjwatson> popey: not so much discussed as instructed.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1367332
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1367332 not found
<cjwatson> afaik it was the product team
<sil2100> cjwatson: she sent out the e-mail at 9:00, so I guess the e-mail should be more up-to-date ;p
<cjwatson> ok cool
 * sil2100 hopes so at least
<popey> ok
<sil2100> ogra_: but you did an OTA as well right?
<ogra_> yep
<john-mcaleely> there is a testplan in Barajas about what should be in the krillin tarball
<john-mcaleely> that's not (yet) a public document
<sil2100> Oh, meeting!
<ogra_> yup :)
<Mirv> :)
<Chipaca> elopio: i am online now
<Chipaca> elopio: you are supposed to, but you need to set it up (last time i checked the gmail webapp wasn't using online accounts, so you needed to create an online account for the notifications)
<brendand> Chipaca, elopio went offline, if it's about a bug you can follow up with me or jibel
<Chipaca> brendand: all i have is a question from him
<brendand> Chipaca, what was it?
<Chipaca> elopio> 08:38:09> Chipaca: are you online? are we supposed to get notifications when the gmail account receives a message?
<brendand> Chipaca, right - and the answer is 'yes' if you enabled it
<Chipaca> brendand: only if the UOA-enabled gmail webapp didn't land
<popey> ogra_: just OTA'ed my n7 and n4 and they're both sat at the Google logo
<Chipaca> brendand: if it did, then you needn't enable it any more
<tvoss> sil2100, do you have rtm 23 under consideration still?
<brendand> Chipaca, well you need to allow the app to access the account
<Chipaca> brendand: yes
<brendand> Chipaca, i tested that landing so i know how it works - i wonder what issue he was having with that
<Chipaca> i guess we'll never know :)
<Saviq> sil2100, I'm on it
<Saviq> FWIW that bug was not marked for landing 10/16... that's the only reason it didn't land in rtm...
<popey> ogra_: I can't adb shell in... it doesn't show up in adb devices...
<Chipaca> brendand: maybe we should all go visit elopio after washington.
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, i only use about 5 apps constantly ... but if one is dekko and the other is the browser you get it quite a lot
<ogra_> popey, works here, is developer mode enabled ?
<popey> ogra_: dunno, but I can't tell now can I, stuck at the google logo
<popey> might be apparmoring
<popey> but it's been a while
<ogra_> popey, well, then you cant get into adb
<popey> more than 30 mins
<popey> no, i mean it _might_ be enabled, but I can't tell
<ogra_> popey, in the next iteration adb is supposed to check the screen state before letting you in ... thats why it is required to wait til the session has started
<Saviq> trainguards, reconfigure rtm silo 12 please
<Saviq> added the qtmir-gles sync MP
<Mirv> Saviq: ok
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, yeah. telegram is my main 'app', and that's still not huge usage yet
<john-mcaleely> (time-wise on the phone)
<ogra_> yeah, definitely
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<ogra_> popey, in case you want to debug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8538169/
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks! :)
<sil2100> You're the man! Saviq we still don't know if this is a blocker or not, but if we prepare it we'll at least be ready for this eventuality
<tvoss> sil2100, nagging ping for rtm 23?
<Saviq> sil2100, truth be told I should've included it in the landing yesterday, just got  too clingy to the 10/16 list probably...
<ogra_> if it wouldnt be so visible when you actually use the phone i would say lets whitelist it and quickly push for an OTA image with the fix
<popey> ogra_: /sbin/sh: can't create /cache/system/etc/init/android-tools-adbd.override: nonexistent directory
<ogra_> popey, err, did you mount it ?
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, I guess it was also our mistake we forgot about to tell about it to Victor and Olli
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8572954/
<sil2100> Saviq: since then it would get bumped to critical rtm14 for sure
<Saviq> sil2100, not sure if that's known: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1381871/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381871 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[wizard] volume notification showing up during wizard (with volume as 0)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sil2100> tvoss: hey! We're still on hold sadly, waiting for all testers to finish
<ogra_> popey, well, it doesnt appear to be mounted ... weird, i tested these instructions
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, it's one of the possible blockers as per the list olli sent
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah I just added a finding, it seems it's indeed the wizard triggering volume changes
<ogra_> Saviq, you mean you can fill your screen with the bubbles ?
<Saviq> ogra_, no, there's only ever one
<sil2100> seb128: ^
<Saviq> ogra_, but triggered multiple times
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> sounded like you add one with every back/forth
<popey> /dev/block/loop0 on /cache/system type ext2 (rw,relatime,errors=continue)
<popey> already mounted?
<ogra_> popey, well, then you shoudl see any content in there
<popey> surely I can't be the only one like this?
<ogra_> unless your rootfs image is completely empty
<popey> (I have two devices that did this)
<ogra_> df -h
<ogra_> ?
<popey> /dev/block/loop0          1.9G      4.0K      1.8G   0% /cache/system
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> that looks broken indeed
<popey> ☹ it was cleanly flashed / wiped only 2 days ago
<ogra_> was that rtm or utopic ?
<jibel> ogra_, which scopes did you enable and which apps are running when you get bug 1379296 ?
<ogra_> (its a mako, right ? )
<ubot5> bug 1379296 in qtmir (Ubuntu RTM) "unity8-dash should be excluded from app lifecycle management" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379296
<popey> ogra_: rtm
<ogra_> jibel, well, typically i have the browser, two or three webapps, dekko and G+ open ... open a graphics intense page in the breowser or a news webapp with videos on it that you play and it starts
<ogra_> from then on it will happen regulary
<ogra_> jibel, you see when the app lifecycle management kicks in if the app previews in the right swipe look a bit blurry
<jibel> ogra_, okay. I hit it very frequently on earlier builds with only a few apps open but the situation is much better now. I'll try with more apps and more resource consuming webpages
<ogra_> jibel, just starting many apps and switching between them should trigger it too ... you just need to get the memory pressure high enough (which happens by duration or by mass)
<jibel> ogra_, yeah, I know the symptoms
<seb128> sil2100, yes?
<ogra_> jibel, i guess adding a bunch of scopes will also triger it ... and i can imagine that presenting scopes is one major part here
<ogra_> (for this image i mean)
<jibel> ogra_, right I could reproduce with the photo scope and 50 photos in it. But cannot anymore
<ogra_> inetersting ...
<ogra_> i only have dekko G+ and a news app open (well, since 2h ) and switching between apps triggers it easily for me
<jibel> ogra_, also just opening Euronews was enough to kill the device
<ogra_> wow
<sil2100> Sounds like a blocker to me
<ogra_> sil2100, i think jibel meant "before"
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> hm
 * sil2100 needs some coffee for his lack of sleep
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah, good idea
<jibel> brendand, did you get memory issues recently?
<jibel> brendand, well, no you, but you device
<jibel> not
<jibel> +r
<ogra_> jibel, its not a memory issue, it is wanted behavior ;)
<ogra_> (just not for the dash)
<popey> ogra_: so basically i need to flash clean?
<brendand> jibel, i haven't been doing such intensive use
<ogra_> popey, i fear so ...
<popey> ok
<popey> ta
<ogra_> popey, but i guess you should be fine just flashing without wiping
<popey> jibel: i had very few apps open yesterday and had scopes restart multiple times
<popey> sure..
<ogra_> yeah, the usage duration definitely counts too here
<popey> i used my phone as my main device all day yesterday as I was away from my pc at a conf
<ogra_> i rarely get it during the first hour after a reboot if i only have two/three apps open
<popey> found it pretty painful at times.
<ogra_> but once it starts it stays around very contantly
<Chipaca> popey: you get to have all the fun
<popey> it also got to a state where I couldn't start new apps
<jibel> popey, ogra_ how many tabs open in your browseR?
<popey> had to reboot a few times
<popey> jibel: none
<popey> i had a few webapps apps open
<ogra_> my browser carries 3 around that i was to lazy to bookmark yet
<jibel> ogra_, popey okay, just got it
<jibel> Oct 16 11:24:37 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 3409.726955]select 'unity8-dash' (2647), adj 802, size 50064, to kill
<jibel> Oct 16 11:24:37 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 3409.727019]Killing 'unity8-dash' (2647), adj 802,
<jibel> sil2100, ^
<jibel> relatively easy with a somewhat normal usage of the webbrowser
<popey> _1
<popey> +1 even
<sil2100> uh
<jibel> it takes more time than before because there is more free memory after boot but the problem is still there
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the question is if we need to consider it a blocker ... what do we expect to be done with this image
<ogra_> if it is only used to short presentations and freshly booted all the time i wouldnt consider it a blocker and just acre to quickly get a fix out via OTA
<ogra_> *care
<ogra_> if someone will actually use the device i would block
<ogra_> (i mean constanly as main device)
<sil2100> ogra_: I sent out a direct question to Victor regarding this and the other blockers
<ogra_> thanks !
<sil2100> But I somehow feel we won't block on any of those - just a feeling
<ogra_> sil2100, btw, do we have an actual dealine ?
<ogra_> *deadline
<ogra_> i.e. did anyone mention an hour
<sil2100> ogra_: I did not hear anything about that
<jibel> ogra_, sil2100 the problem is that the dash is systematically killed when there are memory conditions and not the backgrounded apps, which completely defeat the purpose of the app lifecycle
<ogra_> jibel, yep
<popey> indeed... my day yesterday.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8573082/
<ogra_> yeah
<jibel> popey, you see, it always starts by the dash because it is the top consumer and has the same oom_score than other apps then kills the webbrowser if it is not enough
<popey> yeah
<sil2100> Ok everyone, I need to jump out for ~1h, need to prepare insurance and everything for the sprint
<sil2100> If anything, muup
<sil2100> muuup
<sil2100> mup mup
<sil2100> But I guess Mirv is here so everything should be good (tm)
<ogra_> as long as his cats are here too at least :)
<Wellark> any problems found with i-network ?
<ogra_> yeah, it always shows the wifi icon when i'm on wifi !
<ogra_> crazy thing that
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, I wonder if my perception is 'various things are broken', rather than 'memory shortage causes various problems'
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, well, if you dont know the technology the former is surely true ...
<john-mcaleely> (just had an online account fail to login in as it transitioned to the web browser). Reboot and it works
<ogra_> (and i doubt they actually care about the technology)
<Wellark> ogra_: oh, damn.. OK. let me file a Critical Ubuntu UX bug. I've noticed the same and I'm not happy with it!
<john-mcaleely> I'm trying to maintain a users view ;-)
<Wellark> ogra_: <3
<popey> ok, just fresh flashed my n4 and n7 and now the dash is completely empty of icons
<ogra_> Wellark, i havent heard about any issues yet :)
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, right, thats why i raised the issue ... it is so user visible
<Wellark> ogra_: ok. good. I actually had like  6h sleep (how crazy is that!) and was worried everything broke in me mean time
<Mirv> o/
<Mirv> lunching but here
<popey> http://imgur.com/xMsFRMx,jriuX6G
<popey> nobody else seeing that?
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sure. I agree its a serious problem, even if I'm not aware I'm seeing it :-)
<Wellark> popey: sometimes
<Wellark> popey: could that be the "dash needs to be removed from app lifecycle" ?
<popey> its a clean boot
<popey> i literally just flashed it and booted, no apps running
<Wellark> Saviq: ^
<cwayne-afk> morning guys
<Saviq> popey, I believe seb128 did, talking with pstolowski about crashing scopes
<Saviq> popey, what if you pull to refresh?
<popey> Saviq: icons appear
<Saviq> popey, yeah, sounds like what seb128 saw
<popey> do we need a bug for this?
<Saviq> seb128, pstolowski, do we have a bug for empty apps yet?
<popey> ogra_: just OTA'ed my bq and that too is sat at the BQ screen for ages now, with no adb
<popey> it shows as "offline" in adb...
<jibel> popey, disconnect/Reconnect usb cable?
<popey> same
<popey> its stuck at the bq screen.
<pstolowski> Saviq, yeah, 1 sec
<popey> ... time passes and now it boots..
<pstolowski> popey, Saviq https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1381970
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381970 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash segfaults when using click store" [Undecided,New]
<popey> ooh, new indicators
<ogra_> popey, as i said, adb only after session is up
<ogra_> jibel, in the photos scope, if you disable the online sources in the config, does that take effect for you without having to restart the scope ?
<ogra_> (from the preview i mean ... it uses the changed settings the next time i open it)
<jibel> ogra_, yes, you need to pull down to refresh
<jibel> ogra_, same when you re-enable remote content you must refresh the scope manually
<ogra_> jibel, that still keeps the facebook and flicker categories around even though i disabled them
<ogra_> they only go away if i go back to the preview page and open the scope again
<jibel> brendand, search remote contents on the photos scope works for you?
<cwayne> ogra_: there's an open bug that changing settings should refresh a scope
<ogra_> cwayne, ah, good
<Saviq> sil2100, qtmir ACK
<brendand> jibel, i'll check
<brendand> sil2100, landing gates are still closed right?
<ogra_> brendand, yes
<ogra_> until we promoted
<ogra_> (or at least until we know we'll promote)
<Mirv> or until we know what's decided to be landed
<Mirv> fun. 4G connection is twice as fast as what I get over wifi with my poor wifi chipset.
<Mirv> 4G-over-USB-tethering, that is
<Saviq> brendand, actually bug #1377809 looks like a dupe of bug #1380736, at least from the trace, incomplete as it is
<ubot5> bug 1377809 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Wizard sometimes crashes after entering wireless passphrase" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377809
<ubot5> bug 1380736 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "showing notification right after boot causes unity8 crash" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380736
<ogra_> dpm, so you didnt push the new reminders out which means it didnt make it onto the image :(
<ogra_> Mirv, oh, cool, i havent tested tethering for quite a while ... good to know it still works (i still dont know why it doesnt on mako thoigh)
<ogra_> damn
<ogra_> my device hags hard
<ogra_> *hangs
<brendand> sil2100, can you add jibel to the attendees for the landing meeting?
<ogra_> i did a right swipe, swiped away an app and it hangs ... no response at all
<ogra_> ah, now it recovered
<ogra_> that was definitely not apport ... looks like mir hung for a moment
<ogra_> (it is normally responsive now)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> seems slangasek disabled the system-image side of the image builds, but not the rootfs build
 * ogra_ notes that we have a rootfs for 110 but it was never imported
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^ FYI
<olli> elopio, still around?
<ogra_> olli, testing was handed over to jibel nad brendand a few hours ago
<ogra_> *and
<brendand> olli, got questions?
<olli> brendand, got bugs? :)
<brendand> olli, probably as many as you have questions :)
<olli> so 1?
<olli> ;)
<tvoss> olli, :)
<brendand> olli, well it depends how important you want them to be
 * Mirv afk for doctor, back in 1h
<olli> brendand, jibel, do you have an eta or some indication how far you are?
<brendand> olli, we are done with all the formal testing at least
<brendand> olli, actually that's wrong - almost done
<olli> great, all bugs filed and such? what's left
<olli> :)
<jibel> olli, what's left: dashboard scope, HERE, tasks
<jibel> these are untested
<sil2100> brendand: sure
<sil2100> brendand: to both, or just the morning one?
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, btw, what happened to the evening one ? i got canellation mails for today and tomorrow from kgunn
<sil2100> ogra_: I think it was just kgunn cancelling his attendence
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> i assumed it was by accident but it looked like the whole event was cancelled
<ogra_> probably just gcal being weird though
<ogra_> oh look !
<ogra_> we have a full test run of 109
<ogra_> http://dashboard.ubuntu-ci:8080/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/krillin/109:20141016:20141014-acf0142/583/
<ogra_> psivaa, awesome !
<ogra_> wow, UITK looks really bad in that
<ogra_> (as does calculator)
<psivaa> ogra_: lots of apparmor denials in the uitk ones
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> bzoltan, are you aware of that ?
<ogra_> hmm, these denials seems to be scopes related though
<ogra_> oh, i see a lot of denials in my own syslog too ... though different ones (appy trying to access the QML cache)
<jdstrand> what are the denials
<ogra_> jdstrand, my own webapps trying to access ~/.cache/QML/
<jdstrand> I imagine they are the known bugs for scopes. there are MPs but I don't think they've landed in rtm
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> that is harmless
<ogra_> Oct 16 13:06:04 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 3911.060389]type=1400 audit(1413457564.510:177): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.golem-de_golem-de_0.3" name="/home/phablet/.cache/QML/Apps/" pid=27015 comm="webapp-containe" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<jdstrand> bug #1381620
<ubot5> bug 1381620 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "apparmor read denial on ~/.cache/QML/Apps/" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381620
<sil2100> brendand_, jibel: hey, so... regarding bug #1379296 again
<ubot5> bug 1379296 in qtmir (Ubuntu RTM) "unity8-dash should be excluded from app lifecycle management" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379296
<sil2100> brendand_, jibel: how you would personally assess this? Is it a definite blocker in your opinion? How hard is it to reproduce?
<ogra_> jdstrand, ah, thanks i thought i'm missing some new framework definition :)
<ogra_> the apps need updating anyway
 * jdstrand nods
<brendand_> sil2100, did you add jibel to the meeting?
<sil2100> Saviq: re the fix for the bug above ^ I saw the code and it seems uninvasive - do you think it can be regression-prone?
<jdstrand> ric mm said that it is just a noisy harmless denial with the way that qtdeclarative-opensource-src is looking around for stuff. it handles the failure and moves on without problem
<Saviq> sil2100, no, it's safe
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. someone indeed cancelled todays meeting, hmmm
<sil2100> brendand_: added to all evening ones
<jibel> sil2100, I asked rhuddie to find test cases and the conditions to reproduce this issue and have data to decide if it's a blocker or not.
<ogra_> sil2100, ah, so gcal wasnt lying
<sil2100> jibel: ok, great, since if this is a blocking issue then as per what Victor said we might release silo 12, kick 110 and then only test the delta for this image
<brendand_> sil2100, cancelled?
<ogra_> sil2100, did you notice above ... we have a rootfs for 110 (but no system image) ... if we'd do a rebuild we'd need to let 110 out too
<sil2100> brendand_: not sure who, it's not on my calendar for today
<sil2100> ogra_: hm... what does that rootfs for 110 have btw.?
<ogra_> let me check
<ogra_> shouldnt have anything
<sil2100> Ghost images
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/20141016.1.changes
<ogra_> same as 109 :)
 * Mirv back
<sil2100> Mirv: o/
<sil2100> brendand_, jibel: could you guys check bug LP: #1381857 and see if you agree with the rationale in the comments there?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1381857 in The Webapps-core project "facebook web app is closed when the phone is locked" [Critical,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381857
<brendand_> sil2100, ah so this ties in with a similar issue i found
<brendand_> sil2100, which is that if you have no account and no connection then the apps close after a bit if you try to open them
<brendand_> sil2100, which is dumb
<brendand_> sil2100, no feedback to the user or anything
<dpm> ogra_, sorry for the delay. On Reminders: so what happened is that last Friday the version containing the account plugin changes was already pushed to the store by mistake. Which means that unfortunately for a few days it was broken (but only for newly created accounts, which is probably why no one noticed it), but it also means that we didn't need to push a version to the store yesterday, so we decided not to do it
<dpm> ogra_, in summary, it should be all good now
<ogra_> ah, awesome
 * ogra_ doesnt care about the past :) 
<ogra_> i only noticed that there was no click update in any image we had
<sil2100> Saviq: so bug #1381871 is not triggered from the system-settings?
<ubot5> bug 1381871 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "[wizard] volume notification showing up during wizard (with volume as 0)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381871
<Saviq> sil2100, see ubuntu-unity, there's a fix comin'
<cjwatson> Passing on from another channel: how terrible would it be if there were ppa.launchpad.net downtime this weekend?  Or next?
<cjwatson> It's weeks away from running out of disk space
<ogra_> assuming we'll all travel ...
<ogra_> or most of us at least
<sil2100> I think this weekend or the next seem ok, since as ogra_ mentioned most of us will be in travel, so at least from our side we should be safe
<sil2100> Just we don't want to be left without PPA's during the sprint ;)
<ogra_> better this than next ... seems easier to  communicate issues we may find afterwards when we're face to face
<cjwatson> I don't think that will be an issue either way really, it's just a disk expansion
<cjwatson> And yeah, it definitely won't be during the working week
<sil2100> tvoss, lool: hey guys, wanted to poke about the status of silo 004 - were you able to get that fixed?
<tvoss> sil2100, nope, not reliably
<tvoss> sil2100, would be great to keep the silo, though
<ogra_> sil2100, we might think about 23 though
<ogra_> (interesting that this didnt come up in testing either)
<ogra_> hey
<ogra_> there we go
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-sound/lp1381871/+merge/238555
<ogra_> thats what i call quick :)
<sil2100> Yep :)
<sil2100> We saw that coming in -unity
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, i got to many channels already :)
<popey> bzoltan: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-013 - the qtorganizer5-eds fix for bug 1311165 - any idea when it will land?
<ubot5> bug 1311165 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "timezone incorrectly modified when editing/creating google calendar event" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311165
<ogra_> after the milestone :)
<bzoltan> popey:  that is next in the queue i assume.
<bzoltan> ogra_: popey: after the amnesty
<popey> so tomorrow?
<ogra_> perhaps
<popey> ok, thanks
<ogra_> perhaps even later this evening ... really depends how long the milestone still takes
<bzoltan> popey: I just updated the laning branch, it builds now. i will start the testing process in few hours and if we are lucky it will be ready in 12 hours.
 * popey would really love to see it land
<popey> you know, calendars are pesky things! silly timezones
<popey> everyone should just move to UTC
<bzoltan> popey: you are not the only one
<cjwatson> it seems that we forgot to turn import-images back on last night
<cjwatson> any reason we shouldn't do so?
<ogra_> cjwatson, we have some rootfs that wasnt published yet
<ogra_> cjwatson, we possibly have to build another image soon so i didnnt bother to turn it back on yet
<ogra_> (i'm aware it is off but doesnt do harm either)
<bzoltan> popey:  look at the changelog of that UITK release candidate -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8573976/ 13 bug fixes... most of them critical and rtm14
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks bzoltan
<bzoltan> popey:  no probs ... fingers crossed :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: yes it does, it's blocking ubuntu-core images
<cjwatson> you guys aren't the only user :)
<ogra_> right, just saw the other channel
<ogra_> yeah, forgot about that
<ogra_> turn it back on then
<ogra_> sil2100, ignore 110 :)
<cjwatson> reenabled, thanks
<ogra_> (teh bot will soon annouonce it)
<brendand_> sil2100, so are we having the landing meeting?
<sil2100> brendand_: yeah, just need to re-add that somehow, but now in meetings
<ogra_> brendand_, kgunn was a bit optimistic and removed it for all of us :)
<ogra_> brendand_, is anyone QAing silo 012 already ?
<ogra_> might be good to have ready what we can
<sil2100> ogra_: I think brendand_ is still doing promotion testing
<ogra_> oh
<sil2100> brendand_, jibel: how far are you in promotion testing?
<jibel> ogra_, we are finishing a test case to reproduce it and rhuddie will start testing silo12
<ogra_> cool
<sil2100> \o/
<jibel> just in case
 * ogra_ taps foot watching silo 15 ... 
 * sil2100 goes fix the calendar
<ogra_> how can such a small indicator build so long !
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> ogra_, brendand_: ok, added it to the calendar back
<cyphermox> jibel: can you tell me more about the issue with wifi not coming back up after flight mode?
<ogra_> sil2100, great !
<ogra_> sil2100, so whats the final plan ? we land the two silos and re-spin ... ? i assume iif we do that we dont wait for a full test run then ?
<brendand_> ogra_, we want to land 15?
<ogra_> brendand_, thats what i understood
<brendand_> ogra_, ah that's the wizard issue right?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> three line change
<jibel> cyphermox, turn flightmode on, wait until you've no signal on cellular and wifi, turn it back off. Sometimes Wifi doesn't come back (list of AP is empty)
<brendand_> ogra_, ok whenever it's ready
<kgunn> ogra_: sorry
<cyphermox> jibel: how long have you waited to reproduce the bug for things to maybe show up?
<ogra_> kgunn, np :)
<kgunn> ogra_: i'll get msm to add it back
<ogra_> kgunn, sil2100 did already
<kgunn> ah...
<cyphermox> jibel: I'll do some more testing, I believe you, I just want to make really sure it's not "normal" delays for scanning time
<jibel> cyphermox, precisely I don't know, maybe 1 minute
<cyphermox> jibel: alright
<cyphermox> thanks!
<jibel> cyphermox, 2 min and the list is still empty
<cyphermox> great
 * ogra_ sneds some wifi waves fance-wards
<ogra_> *france
<cyphermox> jibel, if you currently have it reproduced, could you login with adb and run 'nmcli dev wifi list' ?
<cyphermox> jibel: could it be because you haven't set your phone to french as we all should?
<cyphermox> :D
<ogra_> azerty
<ogra_> ...
<jibel> cyphermox, nmcli shows the list of AP
<cyphermox> wonderful :)
<cyphermox> jibel: did you file a bug already about this?
<jibel> cyphermox, but the list is still empty on the indicator
<jibel> cyphermox, not yet
<cyphermox> ok
<john-mcaleely> incoming email from olli
<john-mcaleely> I see that I now need to make sure device tarball for silo5 lands
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, err ?
<ogra_> i thought we were limited to the two fixes
<ogra_> device tarball souand like a lot more re-testing work
<ogra_> *sounds
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, that's not my reading of the mail. Happy to be corrected :-)
<john-mcaleely> (I agree it's lots more testing)
<ogra_> well, i dotn have that mail because our management likes to bkeep everything secret :P
<ogra_> (or my mail is broken :p )
<ogra_> this constant lack of information is really annoying
<sil2100> ogra_: soooo
<sil2100> ogra_: the plan is, we add the 2 silos for sure
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> sil2100, 005 sounds scary though
<sil2100> Then, as I have been asked about that, we'll try to squeeze in a few other silos that management thinks are important but didn't make it
<ogra_> who decides the importance ?
<sil2100> And if we able to achieve that, we kick a new image and then hand over to QA
<ogra_> also that means we'll have to stay frozen for another night
<sil2100> ogra_: basically pmcgowan, victorp and olli - but the silos they proposed seem sane
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, phablet@
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i know that my team is eager to get their already tested silos landed (005 is in that list too)
<olli> ogra_, do you want me to call you and read it ;)
<sil2100> Yeah, the recommendation is to stay frozen till we get an assesment from QA on the new image ;/
<sil2100> ogra_: sure, that's on the list ;)
<olli> or are you no on @Phablet
<ogra_> olli, no, sorry
<ogra_> my mail seems to be slow
 * olli hasn't heard any comments about communication then
<olli> ;)
<ogra_> and sorry for being so grumpy ... lack of sleep and all :)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, one twist on landing silo 5. I'm in the air tomorrow.
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, back online, in the US timezone 5pm.
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, so I think silo5 is today or not at all
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ah, right, since it requires a device tarball, right?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, it does. You do already have the tarball, tested on #106 if I remember
<pmcgowan> sil2100, john-mcaleely  if silo 5 is too risky then lets drop it
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, ^^^^ so if you want stuff landed (since we will likely still stay frozen til tommorrow) you need to get approval from pat, olli or victor
<ogra_> i know you have high interest to get more in
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: yeah I spoke with pmcgowan
<ogra_> ah, perfect
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, not so much risky, as needing qa time & care in landing
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ogra_: check the e-mail for the silos that we proposed
<ogra_> sil2100, if it only would hit my inbox, damned
<john-mcaleely> (needs dual rootfs & device tarball at the same time, otherwise, regressions)
<sil2100> Well, anyway first priority have the two blockerz
<john-mcaleely> (the code isn't risky, I guess the landing might be)
<ogra_> yeah
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, I'm here all night, as they say :-)
<john-mcaleely> agree, blockerz first
<ogra_> ha, got it
<jibel> cyphermox, bug 1382071
<ubot5> bug 1382071 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "List of access points is empty after turning flightmode on and back off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382071
<cyphermox> jibel: thanks!
<rsalveti> ogra_: ChickenCutlass: did we evaluate landing rtm 6?
<rsalveti> the fix is minimal, and fix an important issue
<rsalveti> rtm 5 is not risky, but yeah, needs coordination
<rsalveti> sil2100: guess question for you as well ^
<sil2100> So I would first land the two blocker fixes, then try the ones that are less risky - so 5 and I also got informed that 8, even though touching a lot of components, in the end is safe
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: yes 6 is on the list
<rsalveti> great
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: so 6, 5 and 16 on the list
<rsalveti> I know 5 and 6 are both safe
<rsalveti> 16 not so safe, but desired as well
<rsalveti> just because of the amount of components that 16 got
<cwayne> does 5 still need to coordinate with a device tarball landing?
<rsalveti> cwayne: yes
<sil2100> Ok, so 5 is safish - could you overview again how we need this coordinated? We need a device tarball AFTER publishing the silo?
<rsalveti> sil2100: yes
<ogra_> rsalveti, 5 might not be risky but device tarball QAing takes extra time
<ogra_> sil2100, we can drive the image builder in a way that we land device at the same time
<sil2100> ogra_: ah, right - the thing you wanted to do last night righ?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, for now i'm waiting for 110 to pop out of the importer :P
<sil2100> That takes a while!
<ogra_> well it is 30min in ...
<ogra_> should be 15min more in max ... (though it does ubuntu-core too currently)
<plars> sil2100: ogra_: not going to be able to make the landing call today, have a doctor appointment. If you need anything though let me know and I'll be back about an hour after
<sil2100> plars: hey! So, did anyone poke you about removing the terminal and filemanager tests from krillin ubuntu-rtm smoktesting?
<ogra_> good luck then
<slangasek> ogra_: hmm, no one had mentioned to me that rootfs builds should be turned off
<ogra_> slangasek, well, importer was off ... i would always turn off both ... no issue though
<plars> sil2100: psivaa mentioned they were coming out of the image, but I don't know when
<plars> sil2100: just rtm or utopic also?
<ogra_> plars, they are gon since 109
<ogra_> plars, only on krillin rtm
<plars> oh, that might be trickier to remove it just on rtm and just on krillin... I'll have to take a look in a bit
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> plars, they are just failing gracefully atm ... (and taint the statistics a bit ... )  no hurry i guess ... it isnt like they block anything
<sil2100> Grrr, stupid spreadsheet
<sil2100> brendand_, jibel: is the QA promotion testing over?
<sil2100> i.e. can we poke you about silo 12 and silo 15?
<jibel> sil2100, yes, we moved to silo testing
<sil2100> jibel: excellent - I just re-tested silo 15 as well so it's also ready for QA
<sil2100> Thanks guys :)
<brendand_> sil2100, i'm ready for 15 now
<sil2100> ogra_: what do you think about us building a new image after just landing silo 15 and 12, then trying to land some of the additional silos and kicking the final one?
<sil2100> ogra_: as asac also mentioned, this way we'll be super safe, with as safe fail-back
<ogra_> sil2100, sounds perfect
<sil2100> And I don't think we'll loose that much time as silo testing anyway takes time
<sil2100> So we don't leave system image idle ;p
<pmcgowan> sil2100, +1
<ogra_> sil2100, that will make slangasek happy :D
<rhuddie> sil2100, jibel, on silo 12, I am still seeing unity8-dash being killed in /var/log/syslog: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8574310/
<slangasek> yesyesyes
<ogra_> rhuddie, thats not killing, it says "selected to kill" but at the same second it also selected other bits with an 802 score
<ogra_> rhuddie, do you see it being killed *on the screen* ?
<rhuddie> ogra_, ah ok, I've not seen it on the screen, no
<ogra_> then we are fine
<rhuddie> ogra_ I'll carry on with testing :)
<ogra_> it should kill the dash eventually ... if there is really no other chance ... thats what the 500 score achieves (still leaves the system alone even if you overrun the memory havily)
<ogra_> in 99.9% of cases there will be other stuff with 800 score to kill first though
<ogra_> ricmm, is there something we could do about the message so people dont think things that are selected are really killed ?
<ricmm> ogra_: I dont think users will be looking at the syslog all the time
<ricmm> and those who will should know that the message is iterting over the candidates to select
<ogra_> ricmm, right
<ogra_> k
<ricmm> I mean if its just an issue with the QA team, its not worth hiding
<ricmm> because we might need it when its a real issue :)
<sil2100> rhuddie: thanks :)
<bregma> trainguards, I could use a priority silo assignment for line 87 so I can meet Ubuntu final freeze with some last-minute bugfixes in desktop Unity, if you please....
<sil2100> bregma: ACK!
<sil2100> Let me take a look at that quickly
<sil2100> bregma: ok, assigning a silo
<sil2100> bregma: silo 001 for you it seems!
<ogra_> so i just got a notification for 110
 * bregma parties like he's silo #1
<ogra_> oh, the bot is gone !
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/110.changes
<ogra_> (empty anyway)
 * sil2100 chokes the bot
<sil2100> bregma: in case we miss it getting set to ready to release, feel free to pinging me directly and I'll publish
<ogra_> yeah, it thought it was online so sent the announcement to ether ...
<sil2100> Since I guess it's important :)
<bregma> sil2100, do you plan to sleep at all in the next 72 hours?
<sil2100> Sleep? What's that?
<sil2100> The only sleep I know is sleep(number);
<ogra_> bregma, landing team members dont do that sleep thing
<ogra_> sleep is evil ... we use upstart !
<sil2100> brendand_, rhuddie: thanks for picking up the important silos guys :)
<ogra_> ++
<sil2100> ogra_: ;p
<brendand_> sil2100, 15 signed off
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> !!
<sil2100> brendand_: thanks
<sil2100> Ok, first one off the list
<sil2100> brendand_: can you pick up now one of the safe silos from the list? Maybe silo 6, as I heard it's safe
<sil2100> (and touches only one component)
<sil2100> brendand_: even it it gets signed off, I won't publish it until we get an image built with the blocker fixes only
<brendand_> sil2100, right maybe start with that
<sil2100> brendand_: but no haste, maybe relax a bit before that, get some tea/coffee/food
<bregma> bah, my amd64 build failed with a bad-block error trying to write from all threads, any chance someone with magic powers could restart it? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+build/6466311
<brendand_> sil2100, i'll get one more under my belt then i kind of need to EOD
<sil2100> bregma: doing!
<brendand_> after the landing meeting
<sil2100> brendand_: ACK!
<ogra_> wohooo
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> hmm, did i drop ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  out of curiosity :) have you changed anything in the image what could break my testing script?
<ogra_> bzoltan, nope
<ogra_> bzoltan, but i noticed that we had 67 failures in UITK tzesting today on rtm
<bzoltan> ogra_:  OK, in that case it is just a normal failure... I try again
<bzoltan> ogra_: all false
<ogra_> :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_10_15-RTM-SILO15-KRILLIN/MAIN-ap-2014_10_15-SILO15-KRILLIN
<bzoltan> ogra_:  but true, that the AP tests become super unreliable since last Friday
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, changelogs are at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/
 * sil2100 m&c in the meantime
<bzoltan> ogra_:  elopio: actually it was last Thursday when the least healthy autolanding happened on our staging .. since then the AP tests went crazy
<ogra_> bzoltan, friday should be ~80
<elopio> jibel or brendand_: can you please sort the trello cards in order of importance ?
<sil2100> Mirv: you go to sleep now, save your strength for tomorrow
<ogra_> ++
<elopio> bzoltan: I haven't been able to look at the videos to see what might be going on.
<brendand_> elopio, done
<elopio> thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: sure, I just wanted to know how are things :)
<brendand_> elopio, we might do 5 before 8 though
<bzoltan> elopio:  nothing with the UITK, that is for sure
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks :)
<elopio> brendand_: I was about to take 5.
<brendand_> elopio, i think we should do 8 first actually
<brendand_> jibel, what do you think?
<sil2100> Yeah, I would say first 6 and 8, since 6 has been done let's move on to 8 first
<sil2100> Let me bring it up with the product team
<elopio> taking #8 then
<sil2100> elopio: thank you :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: elopio: but for long time I do not use the CI dash as validation reference... because I am tasting against the latest image and that never has ready tests. So I first run the test plan on stock image and compare to it the silo results.
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 111 building (started: 20141016 16:30) ===
<ogra_> there
<ogra_> :)
<jibel> elopio, 8 then 5
<elopio> jibel: ack.
<elopio> who works on media hub? Is that jhodapp ?
<jhodapp> elopio, yes
<elopio> I would like somebody to lock at this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1381893
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381893 in Media Hub "media-hub is consuming all the CPU with nothing running" [Undecided,New]
<jhodapp> elopio, yeah that's probably my next thing to look at
<elopio> jhodapp: I'm not sure how to reproduce it or where to keep an eye during testing. Maybe you have some clues.
<jhodapp> elopio, can you reproduce it with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1380848
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380848 in Media Hub "Media-hub-service uses large amount of CPU after unity8 resets" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> jhodapp: will try after finishing my current silo.
<jhodapp> elopio, cool thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, FYI 111 rootfs is done (in case you want to release any silos, it is safe now)
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<sil2100> Let me move the machinery then
 * ogra_ makes a note to add a notification for that to the bot some day 
<sil2100> Could be a feature, although not critical as I guess we require this rarely :)
<ogra_> well, looking how noisy other bots in this channel are i feel like my bot lacks a bit :)
<sil2100> ogra_, elopio, ToyKeeper: so, I would recommend that after the silo 8 gets finished testing, let's simply move on to silo 5 and the device tarball
<sil2100> And basically (sadly) skip silo 16
<sil2100> It's an important silo but it's not ready yet, so I would be less confident in landing that for such an important image
<sil2100> ogra_: hah ;)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> yeah, sounds sane
<bzoltan> ogra_:  but actually the problem with the UITK tests came very recently http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_10_15-RTM-SILO15-KRILLIN/ap-2014_10_14-20_47_54-ubuntuuitoolkit-2-archive.tests
<bzoltan> ogra_:  so about 48 hours ago on the latest available stock image by then I got consistent clear UITK tests
<bzoltan> elopio: ^
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, then it mist be a change between 104 and 111
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/
<ogra_> *must
<bzoltan> ogra_:  yes
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I will do the UITK tests on those images
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> 105 had new mir
<slangasek> barry: ping
<barry> slangasek: pong
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 111 DONE (finished: 20141016 17:35) ===
<slangasek> barry: hi, so we noticed yesterday that bdmurray has some changes on lxc-android-config in utopic that should be included in 14.09
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/111.changes ===
<slangasek> barry: the package can't be a sync, there are other changes on there that are tied up with an lxc update
<ogra_> sweeet !!
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^
<ogra_> 111 DONE !
 * ogra_ loves changelogs like this 
<sil2100> Yay :)
<slangasek> barry: bdmurray is not a lander currently - could you help him with the landing process?  He'll need to prep a source package and get it in as a line in the spreadsheet targeted to rtm
<barry> slangasek, bdmurray for sure.  i'm going to take a short break for lunch, but bdmurray just ping me when you have a merge proposal ready
<slangasek> barry: (since lxc-android-config doesn't do branch landings; I guess it usually is direct archive uploads, but that doesn't work here because rtm is still in landing freeze)
<ogra_> wow, the delta from 110 to 111 is actually 3MB
<slangasek> barry: not an MP, a source package
<slangasek> 3MB in which direction?
<ogra_> download shown on my phone
<barry> slangasek: hmm, okay.  i'm not totally up on that procedure, but i'll try to help figure it out
<slangasek> ogra_: oh :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> well, that matches the three packages in the changelog
<slangasek> barry: column F left blank, fill in column G, upload directly to the silo once assigned
<sergiusens> slangasek: barry it would also need a version 'branching'
<ogra_> sergiusens, not really
<ogra_> we cant use lxc-android-config from utopic anymore anyway
<sergiusens> ogra_: won't it conflict with utopic in the long run as they are not par on par
<ogra_> important is oonly that the source package gets pulled from rtm when changing it
<slangasek> it does need a unique version number
<ogra_> sergiusens, we wont be able to sync them
<sergiusens> ogra_: exactly; PES practices are to "version" branch when differing from what's in the archive to make it easy to spot in the future
<ogra_> slangasek, why ? its a distinct archive and completely differnt distro
<slangasek> bdmurray, barry: oh, please note that there's already a version of lxc-android-config pending landing, with lool's change; so the next version should be stacked on this: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=lxc
<slangasek> ogra_: because it's *not* a completely different distro, it's a derived distro, and just like we use ubuntu suffixes to be able to talk about Debian vs. Ubuntu packages without confusion, we should use rtm suffixes to avoid ubuntu vs. ubuntu-rtm confusion
<ogra_> except for human readability (and the ability to distinguish between the packages) there shouldnt be any need to match or non match the versions
<slangasek> yes, and human readability is *very important* :)
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> that i understand :)
<lool> bdmurray, barry, slangasek: note that you can't land hte change from silo 4 without the other changes, so if you can land before silo 4, you want to ping us and we would have to merge your change in our silo
 * ogra_ thought there was a technical reason 
<lool> current status is that some fixes are ready and another large change should help with stability some more and hopefully fix remaining issues
 * ogra_ hugs image 111 ... non crashing dash :) 
<slangasek> lool: ok, so your silo 004 isn't ready to land yet?
<ogra_> slangasek, yep
<slangasek> lool: I don't think there's any hurry on this particular lxc-android-config change ... it may be simpler if we wait
<lool> slangasek: it's not
<bdmurray> slangasek: my lxc-android-config change is only necessary for the new version of whoopsie which isn't in ubuntu-rtm yet
<slangasek> bdmurray: right
<ogra_> welll
<slangasek> bdmurray: which, well, also means that we probably want to land whoopsie+lxc-android-config together
<ogra_> you could probably prepare a silo with both then :)
<barry> slangasek, bdmurray why not try to fold your changes into lool's branch and reconfigure silo 4
<barry> ?
<slangasek> because they're unrelated and folding unrelated changes into a single silo causes a geometric increase in the time it takes to land? :)
<lool> barry: well, if it's needed in rtm, then you dont want to block on another fix/feature (silo 4); otherwise silo 4 will become the black hole of all changes, absorbing each proposed upload  ;-)
<ogra_> lool, well, you have to fix your stuff at some point too i guess :)
<slangasek> lool: it's a soft requirement to have this in rtm... it's not product milestone driven
<ogra_> so that it will land
<barry> ok, you guys know best
<sil2100> Well, I would leave silo 4 for now
<ogra_> sil2100, right ... the question was if we want to stack new lxc-android-config on top or just land the fix and lool has to re-merge lxc-android-config
<rsalveti> sil2100: trying to create a silo for line 83 but it failed
<sil2100> rsalveti: hm, let me look
<rsalveti> I tried first without specifying any distro, which of course failed
<rsalveti> but now it seems I can't request it anymore
<sil2100> rsalveti: you need to remove the UID
<sil2100> (column number M)
<rsalveti> sil2100: just delete?
<sil2100> rsalveti: yeah, and try re-assigning - it normally gets cleaned up automatically in around 5 minutes, but you can just remove and reassign
<lool> ogra_: right now silo 4 is still a bunch of hours away from landing, so if you need a lxc-android-config update, it's probably best to land it separately and I'd rebase silo 4
<lool> the changes are fairly easy to move around
<sil2100> Otherwise it thinks the silo is assigned
<sil2100> (at least the assignment script)
<rsalveti> sil2100: makes sense, lemme try
 * Ursinha is glad the hideous request_id thing is going away soon :)
<sergiusens> Ursinha: how soon?
<Ursinha> sergiusens: as soon as the spreadsheet replacement is in place, I'd guess 1 to 4 weeks from now
<bregma> sil2100, my silo #1 has passed its tests, ready to publish, hopefully under the final freeze wire
<ogra_> Ursinha, spreasheet replacement ? crazy talk ... how would the world work without spreadsheets !!!
<sil2100> bregma: \o/
<sil2100> Ursinha: :D \o/
<Ursinha> ogra_: lol
<Ursinha> ogra_: citrain can do without that at least :P
 * ogra_ hugs Ursinha 
<elopio> sil2100: ogra_, rsalveti: silo 5 + the tarball tested.
<elopio> taking #8
<ogra_> whee !
<ogra_> bah, sigh
 * ogra_ better waits for sil2100 to return  then ... 
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> \o/
<elopio> bfiller: sergiusens: so, unzip will now come preinstalled?
<ogra_> sil2100, well, it waits for packaging ack ... and it struck me that we need john for th device tarball
<sil2100> ogra_: so, if you lock everything in place, we can sms john-mcaleely's cell to get the device tarball out
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> ogra_: well, anyway, I guess we can publish 5 anyway now, right?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  the #104 has only three failures on the first run... I did not wait for the second run when it is usually gets zero.
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah ... the packaging is fie brw
<sil2100> ogra_: it's publishing :)
<ogra_> yay
<rsalveti> so we need to publish it together with the device tarball
<rsalveti> ogra_: are you taking care of that?
<rsalveti> or do we need help from john-mcaleely
<ogra_> rsalveti, we do, but he left his phone number for SMS
<sil2100> ogra_, rsalveti: let's call him once we get 8 released
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> great
<elopio> sil2100: ogra_: can you give me a quick summary of why #8 is so important today?
<elopio> from the spreadsheet, I see I should only try a compressed download, but I might be missing the important part.
<ogra_> it was on the critical rtm14 list and tagged for 16th i understood
<sil2100> elopio: it was said to be 'low risk', and it fixes a critical issue from our list
<elopio> ok, I guess.
<elopio> ogra_: sil2100: do you know how unzip will get installed?
<sil2100> elopio: is it risky? I guess sergiusens can provide additional context if needed
<ogra_> elopio, i would expect via a dependency
<ogra_> right. sergiusens prepared that landing ... though it is a mandel  change i think
<elopio> sil2100: doesn't seem risky.
<elopio> mmm, I see. If I try to download a zip file it will say that no app can open it.
<sergiusens> elopio: what's up
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, ogra_ not sure. do you need help?
<sergiusens> elopio: only 7digital works
<sergiusens> elopio: look at the webbrowser testplan
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, we're waiting for silo 8 ... then we wanted to build an image
<ogra_> how long did you plan to be around ?
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, cool. I can come back on demand
<sergiusens> elopio: unzip will get installed as udm depends on it, the citrain tool will not work correctly as it disables all repos
<john-mcaleely> I'm about to eat, so will be awol for a bit.
<john-mcaleely> is there an eta for silo8?
<elopio> sergiusens: do you have a test account with purchased music?
<sergiusens> elopio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/webbrowser-app  ("7 digital album downloads (if you don't have any albums you'll need to purchase one first")
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, well, push away, i disabled the importer
<sergiusens> elopio: no I don't have a test account
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, ack
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, firing up ssh now :-)
<ogra_> :)
<elopio> I will make one and update the test plan.
<sergiusens> elopio: well, the reason there is no test account is because you need to make a purchase
<sergiusens> elopio: so it needs credit/paypal or something
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 pushed/published/revealed/etc
<sergiusens> elopio: I think charles has an account
<ogra_> wheee
<john-mcaleely> ok, I'll be along later to see it all landed safely. ping me if you need me (sms)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> So now just 8 and we can kick the final image (tm)
<john-mcaleely> heh
<ogra_> ++
<elopio> sergiusens: the download on the transfer indicator ssays "Unknown Download"
<sergiusens> elopio: that's fine
<sergiusens> elopio: can you talk to bfiller... I'm packing
<elopio> sergiusens: I can. Have a good trip.
<sil2100> elopio: is that some visual problem?
<elopio> sil2100: well, it should display the name of the zip being downloaded.
<elopio> but it's probably not introduced by this silo. I'm flashing my mako to see what happens there.
<sil2100> elopio: ok
<elopio> this successfully opens the music player, and plays the songs. Which is awesome.
<ToyKeeper> Okay, one silo in progress, start building a "final" image, and then ... restart the massive test-everything plan?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: yes... but olli recommended to only try and test the delta, if possible
<ToyKeeper> I'm going to need to find a lot more info about what changed since 109.
<olli> oh, I think I said, it's QA's call
<ToyKeeper> It seems a lot happened while I was asleep.
<olli> but if it was me...
<sil2100> Well, I would also prefer testing only the delta, but in this case the delta will be big anyways
<ToyKeeper> "Just delta" is good though...  it seems that test plan takes like 12 to 16 hours otherwise.
<sil2100> Since if something lands that is a low-level component, I think we need testing the components that are using it
<sil2100> Oh my
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: so, normally when davmor2 does promotion testing he does it in 4-6h, does he only do a subset every time?
<ToyKeeper> I'm not sure now, but it must either be a subset or a different plan.
<sil2100> I think he has a spreadsheet according to which he performs the testing
<elopio> sil2100: we changed to this huge spreadsheet that jibel and rhuddie prepared.
<elopio> we don't need to run all the tests everytime. Well, we can't anyway.
<elopio> we will just update the results of the more important parts for each release. It will show how much we have tested and on which versions, so somebody can make a good decision about what to do with the latest release.
<elopio> as this release is important, I guess ToyKeeper and myself will be testing everything we can until we hit the deadline.
<elopio> olli: does it sound right?
<sil2100> elopio: let's wait for olli to comment :)
<sil2100> elopio: but anyway, and doubts regading silo 8?
<olli> elopio, are you saying, incremental tests?
<olli> jfunk, I think that should be your call
 * sil2100 would be happy enough if we get our candidate image today
<olli> yeah
<ogra_> define today :)
<jfunk> olli: that's what I told them to do :)
<olli> in any case, I think incremental testing on an image tha was tightly controlled / managed is feasible
<ogra_> today.eu ... today.us ?
<jfunk> ust test the delta
<ogra_> :)
<olli> elopio, sil2100 ^
<olli> jfunk and I are in agreement
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> so we just need silo 8 now :)
<sil2100> Righto, so excited
<ToyKeeper> I see bugs for silos 6, 12, and 15...  Bug #1379296, Bug #1381871, Bug #1376467.  What are the others?
<ubot5> bug 1379296 in qtmir (Ubuntu RTM) "unity8-dash should be excluded from app lifecycle management" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379296
<ubot5> bug 1381871 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "[wizard] volume notification showing up during wizard (with volume as 0)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381871
<ubot5> bug 1376467 in mediaplayer-app "can't playback a second video" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376467
<elopio> sil2100: I was trying to download a big photo to see what happens.
<elopio> it seems the unknown download is not specific to it. And the blinking on the bar happens only for the zip files.
<elopio> so it has bugs, but probably nothing that should delay us even more.
<sil2100> elopio: so it's not introduced by the silo then?
<elopio> sil2100: the blinking it's introduced by the silo, as without the silo it's not possible to download the zip
<sil2100> Anyway, just waiting for the final verdict
<sil2100> Ah, the blinking - yes, but not the 'unknown download', right?
<elopio> sil2100: no, that seems a different old issue, because I see it also with photos and without the silo.
 * sil2100 just checked the unzip dependency seems to be added to u-d-m
<sil2100> Good to know
<elopio> I will report both. And will approve the silo.
<sil2100> Oh! :)
<sil2100> Does it mean I can press publish?
<ogra_> soo impatient :)
<sil2100> Would love the build to start, and besides - my girlfriend needs to snatch me for some hours
<sil2100> elopio: \o/
<sil2100> elopio: really big thanks for the testing-under-pressure
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> yeah, QA rocks !
<sil2100> kenvandine: can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/content-hub/download-zip-integration/+merge/237764 ?
<sil2100> kenvandine: top-approve that is
<sil2100> As I see it's reviewed
 * sil2100 reviews the packaging diff
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure!
<sil2100> ogra_: if you want to double check, it's here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-008-2-publish/34/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-download-manager_0.9+14.10.20141014.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<ogra_> looks fine
<sil2100> ogra_: the only worrying thing are the removed silos, but I think those are some bs symbols anyway
<sil2100> Like, redundant
<ogra_> yep
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<ogra_> sil2100, removed silos ?
<sil2100> ...symbols
<ogra_> you mean symbols, right ? :)
<sil2100> ...
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 waits for top-approval
<kenvandine> sil2100, done
<sergiusens> ah, I knew we would miss one
<sergiusens> cheers
<kenvandine> woot
<ogra_> yay
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> ogra_, olli, slangasek: ok, I go AFK for ~2h now, but I'll be back afterwards to check what's up
<olli> sil2100, thx
<olli> sil2100, I wasn't following 1 line status summary
<sil2100> ogra_: if you could check rmadison and kicketh teh image once that happens, would be excellent
<ogra_> sil2100, ok, i'll watch rmadison, kick a rootfs and later unleash system-image
<ogra_> *snap* :)
<sil2100> olli: I sent out a quick summary of the situation
<sil2100> olli: and now I AFK for some time
<ogra_> olli, its all waiting now ...
<sil2100> All in all, we look good it seems, good for QA
<ogra_> (and two commands from me at the right time)
<sil2100> (once the image finishes)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ogra_ how much landed?
 * pmcgowan checks email
<ogra_> nearly everything that was planned for 1016
<pmcgowan> wow awesome
<olli> sil2100, everybody: well done!
<olli> ogra_, this is a service announcement... ... "An important message will be sent to @phablet in a few minutes, please sharpen your email clients"
<olli> scnr, thought this was funny
<ogra_> LOL
 * ogra_ hugs olli 
<elopio> olli: bug #1382216 and bug #1382218
<ubot5> bug 1382216 in ubuntu-download-manager "While downloading a zip file, the item on the transfer indicator blinks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382216
<ubot5> bug 1382218 in Transfer Indicator "The label of some downloads is Unknown Download" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382218
<olli> pmcgowan, ^
<pmcgowan> while I am looking sergiusens  ^^^
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: read, but need to go... I'll do a -> charles ^^
<sergiusens> as it's indicator
<ogra_> thats becoming a flowchart !
<elopio> I'll go have lunch before it completes the circle :)
<ogra_> heh
<brendand> ogra_, when's the new image out?
<ogra_> brendand, 008 needs to completely land ...
<brendand> ogra_, so not for a few more hours?
<ogra_> then i'll trigger a build (and will have to kick th system-image manually so it lands with the device tarballs
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> 2h at least i'd say
<ogra_> build started :)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 112 building (started: 20141016 20:40) ===
<charles> sergiusens, :-)
<Elleo> charles: with respect to the "Unknown Download" label one we're now setting the filename as the title on the download's metadata in the webbrowser (as of the 7digital stuff landing), so that might help there
<charles> Elleo, Cool. I should be able to do a patch tonight... I'm flying out tomorrow morning and need to run a couple of errands during business hours
<Elleo> charles: sure, no rush from my side, just thought I'd let you know about it :)
<charles> Elleo, *nod*
<Elleo> charles: I think at the moment we might only do it in the webbrowser if we explicitly get given a filename, so I might need to improve that a bit for cases where we need to parse the URL for a filename instead; but that shouldn't impact you (other than it not working absolutely everywhere)
<olli> sil2100, ogra_, brendand, elopio, ToyKeeper, eod'ing call my cell if you need something
<ogra_> olli, enjoy ...
<ToyKeeper> olli: Have a good evening.  :)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 112 DONE (finished: 20141016 21:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/112.changes ===
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> and on that note ... i'm off to bed
<rsalveti> nice
<rsalveti> enjoy :-)
<ToyKeeper> Wait, what?  That was a fast build...
<ToyKeeper> Oh, I guess not.  Time doesn't usually fly when I'm waiting for a pot to boil.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks everyone, I guess it's all in ToyKeeper's and elopio's hands now!
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Bad news.  Another first-minute feature is broken.
<ToyKeeper> The edge tutorial fails when pulling down the top edge.  :(
<ToyKeeper> Bug #1382267
<ubot5> bug 1382267 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "edges intro fails on rtm krillin 112" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382267
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: ouch, was that working on 109?
<ToyKeeper> Yes, worked fine in 109.
<sil2100> Crap
<sil2100> I wonder which landing broke it, hmm
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: is it reproducible?
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Yes, it is.
<sil2100> After a reboot I assume? Damn, maybe kgunn can find someone to take a quick look
<kgunn> sil2100: ToyKeeper what landed in the meantime ?
<kgunn> that's a unity thing....and a _lot_ of folks are traveling
<kgunn> already
<ToyKeeper> I'm not sure if it failed on 111...  but it worked in 109.
<sil2100> kgunn: so its this:
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-rtm/111.commitlog
<sil2100> and
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-rtm/112.commitlog
<ToyKeeper> Yow, huge change set in 112.
<sil2100> Damn, commitlogs broken again
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: it was just 3 landings, but one of them was big
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: hm, could you give me the steps to reproduce?
<sil2100> I'll flash 111 and check if it's b0rken there
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: I'm already flashing 111.
<sil2100> Ah, ACK :)
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: The steps are really simple though...  just do what the edge tutorial says to do, and it fails after the step about pulling down from the top.
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: sil2100 ....if i'm just guessing, i'd finger 111, it only landed qtmir...i'll be interested to hear your findings ToyKeeper
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Could you perhaps check 110?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: 110 has no changes in it
<ToyKeeper> Oh, hmm.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: it was a build triggered automatically by accident ;)
<sil2100> Due to not all system-image bits being disabled
<sil2100> kgunn: yeah, 111 is only qtmir and indicator-sound
<kgunn> racarr: hey you on?
<kgunn> so we're highly suspicious of qtmir landing in image 111....seems to break the "Edge demo" tutorial in thebeginning
<kgunn> i see only 4 commits to qtmir for 10/13
<kgunn> i'm guessing that's what landed here
<kgunn> sil2100: ^ would that be correct....prolly landed on utopic 10/13 then took that long to land in rtm
<popey> ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed #94 - unity8 crash on start
<popey> on mako
 * kgunn remembers now camako said Saviq forked qtmir briefly...
<popey> wheee, 3 apports on my mako
<sil2100> kgunn: damn... if that'll be true, then we have no choice but to fix that
<popey> unity8 media-hub and maliit
<sil2100> A revert would mean we bring back a blocker
<sil2100> popey: ouch...
<ToyKeeper> Okay, broken in 111 too.
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> Saviq: ^
<sil2100> kgunn: Saviq is in travel now?
<Saviq> sil2100, not yet
<kgunn> yes
<kgunn> oh..maybe not
<sil2100> uh, heeey
<sil2100> I didn't WANT you to answer ;p
<popey> same on my nexus 7
<kgunn> Saviq: i'm thinking it's racarr's commit that prolly needs revert
<sil2100> Just wanted to know if you're around tomorrow
<Saviq> sil2100, kgunn, I'm thinking the edge demo did not get updated for the new indicators
 * Saviq tries
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: It worked in 109, and 109 had the new-style indicators.
<kgunn> dude it's seriously late
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> kgunn, it's *early*
<kgunn> lol
<kgunn> one way to look at it
<sil2100> Saviq: really, no use in you working so late
<popey> well, my crash was uploaded apparently
<sil2100> We appreciate, but we don't want a half-asleep Saviq in the morning
<sil2100> popey: hm, was that like the latest ubuntu-rtm for mako/flo ?
<Saviq> sil2100, I'll be half-asleep no problem, flying in 4h
<ToyKeeper> Regardless, I'm going to check for anything else we might care about.
<ToyKeeper> ... as soon as the reflash is done.
<Saviq> sil2100, kgunn, there's only two qtmir commits that went in... I don't see how they can be related
<ToyKeeper> If we can make a 113 with the tutorial fixed, awesome.
<sil2100> The indicator-sound upload shouldn't matter
<sil2100> Saviq: oh, so early?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah
<ToyKeeper> I don't leave for another 48 hours or so...  but then, I'm also showing up last-minute.
<sil2100> I'm flying on Sunday
<ToyKeeper> s/48 hours/72 hours/  ... I can count, really.
<Saviq> sil2100, I'm trying to cram up some sightseeing on the weekend
<Saviq> sil2100, the weekend after I'm in BOS so that's the only chance
<sil2100> Ah, ok, makes sense :)
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: so, please continue for now, let's just report all findings to olli and all the others in the end
<sil2100> kgunn, Saviq: thanks for the fast reaction
<Saviq> sil2100, just flashed 109 to check
<sil2100> But I think I need to go to sleep now, staying late twice in a row is bad
<sil2100> And my girl will certainly kill me
<popey> sil2100: it worked previously
<popey> sil2100: just updated to latest (94) and it broke.
<popey> sil2100: i can flash back to #93 to prove that if you want
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, just flashed 109, after pulling indicators down I don't get the next step
<Saviq> the only explanation is the new indicators, really
<sil2100> popey: if you could double-confirm then it would be great, we'll have to sort this out once we get through with krillin for this week
<popey> sure thing
<popey> doing now
<ToyKeeper> Great.  Then I wonder how long it has been failing, or if there's a race condition.
<sil2100> Saviq: oh
<sil2100> Ok, since I thought it was working fine on 109
<sil2100> Anyway, I suppose it might not be considered as a total blocker... but let's leave it up to the product managers to decide
<sil2100> Good night everyone!
<popey> nn
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576500/
<Saviq> kgunn, ↓
<Saviq> ↑↑ even
<kgunn> hehe
<kgunn> Saviq: should i just mp it on qtmir rtm
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: That's surprisingly short.
<kgunn> or sorry unity8 rtm
<Saviq> kgunn, it's a very naive fix, but seems to work
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, yeah, the whole problem was that you just couldn't see the step, because it tried to anchor to a non-existing (any more) object
<racarr> kgunn: Hey!
<racarr> kgunn: Sorry wasnt watching this channel
<kgunn> racarr: np, you're cool....
<Saviq> kgunn, from a 2am look at the thing, it should Just Work, so MP it against lp:unity8/rtm-14.09 and it'll get tested, whether same silo, your call
<kgunn> ended up being a small chagne in edge demo code
 * Saviq needs to finish up packing and get some sleep
<racarr> kgunn: Ok great :)
<kgunn> Saviq: ack...will do the needful
<Saviq> see you all there! o/
<kgunn> o/
<racarr> Cya!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-10-17
<kgunn> robru: you around ? could i get a silo for line 90 ?
<kgunn> it's a quick fix for the edge demo/intro on unity8 which seems to have broke since image 109
<kgunn> ok i gotta go eat...bbiab hopefully to build
<olli> you guys keep rocking...
<robru> kgunn: rtm 5. Best to ping trainguards, pinging individuals doesn't scale when I'm on vacation, or off sick
<cwayne> robru: howre you, what happened to your ribs?! (/me just read the topic)
<robru> cwayne: apparently I'm 80 years old, because i literately just fell over and broke my ribs. It was ridiculous
<robru> cwayne: I'm recovering best i can, thanks
<cwayne> robru: can't really judge here, im 26 and already have arthritis, so apparently i'm also 80 :)
<robru> cwayne: yikes, sorry to hear that
<popey> another report on the list that #94 is badly broken
<cwayne> robru: meh, could be worse :)  glad to hear you're recovering well
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1382278
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382278 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Image #94 on mako/flo fails to start - mir crash" [Undecided,New]
<popey> if there's some "list" that needs to be on it
<popey> #94 is busted
<popey> robru: ^
<popey> actually, Mirv bug 1382278 will need looking at in the morning
<ubot5> bug 1382278 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Image #94 on mako / #88 on flo fails to start - mir crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382278
<elopio> trainguards: anybody around to build the silo 5?
<elopio> I could test it, but I'm not sure what are the parameters required for the build.
<robru> elopio: typically build job doesn't require any parameters in the default case
<robru> elopio: which silo 5?
<elopio> robru: ubuntu-rtm/lannding-005. The recent one with the fix by Saviq.
<robru> elopio: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-005-1-build/76/console OK started a build for you. Yes in this case the build job didn't require any parameters. The parameters are only for edge cases, for a first silo build it doesn't need any
<elopio> robru: thank you.
<robru> elopio: you're welcome!
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 290 building (started: 20141017 02:10) ===
<kgunn> thanks guys
<popey> cihelp in the morning can someone look at why https://code.launchpad.net/~dinko-metalac/sudoku-app/fix-1366007/+merge/238533 that is spamming from jenkins?
<fginther> popey, I'll look now
<plars> wow
<popey> yay
<popey> thanks
<fginther> popey, there's a bzr lock on the branch, I should be able to break it and end this madness
<popey> thank you.
 * popey goes to sleep knowing the best people are on the case
<plars> fginther: how did that cause this? It looks like the job to update the MP only ran once
<bzoltan> elopio:  the UITK failures came between #106 -> #107
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 113 building (started: 20141017 03:10) ===
<bzoltan> elopio: fginther: Here are my logs -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/UITK-AP-FAILURES-106-107/
<elopio> hey bzoltan
<bzoltan> elopio: fginther: Here is the diff between 106 and 107 -> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/107.changes
<elopio> sorry I haven't been able to help you
<elopio> still testing z.Z
<bzoltan> elopio: fginther: one might think that the UITK is to blame because it landed on #107 ... but I have tested the exact same UITK on 106 and it is not failing as on 107
<bzoltan> elopio:  no worries dude... I am just pushing this problem to the queue :)
<elopio> bzoltan: what I've been seeing during this testing is that at random points, the screen freezes.
<elopio> I have also seen media-hub consuming all CPU. And some people have been seing unity8 being killed by oom.
<bzoltan> elopio: the 107 introduced new qtmir-android and unity8
<elopio> bzoltan: usually, when we see random errors, it's because we are excercising the device too much and it stops listening to swipes and clicks.
<bzoltan> elopio:  wow... that sounds strange
<elopio> bzoltan: it would be useful to look in the results for crashes
<bzoltan> elopio: my tests are pretty clear ... 4 tests 2 with 106 and 2 with 107 ... with the same latest UITK ... 1-2 faulres vs 66-67 failures... befoew 106 there was no problem and since 107 we have problems
<bzoltan> elopio:  now I am cornering my suspects... I will test on 106 with the display server from 107
<elopio> and something we were thinking with ToyKeeper was to collect information of CPU and memory usage during runs.
<bzoltan> elopio:  that would be fairy easy
<ToyKeeper> Well, if one process consistently uses > 95% CPU for ... > 30 seconds, perhaps, it's probably an issue.
<elopio> bzoltan: as the toolkit has the biggest suite, it is sadly the one that puts more pressure on the system.
<bzoltan> elopio: pressure in what sense?
<ToyKeeper> I saw a few processes explode but not crash, and cause other processes to get OOM-killed or otherwise fail.
<elopio> bzoltan: if lrt have a mean time to failure of less than 5 minutes, it's clear that a suite that takes 40 minutes to run will cause many crashes.
<bzoltan> elopio:  I see
<ToyKeeper> ("explode" as in excessive memory use or a dead-end CPU busy loop)
<bzoltan> elopio: the UITK tests do not take longer than 30 minutes
<elopio> bzoltan: well, that's still a lot more than the mean time to failure. We are not touching a lot of things that the lrt tests touch, like scopes and multimedia.
<elopio> but still we need to increase the mean time to failure.
<ToyKeeper> FWIW, I wasn't thinking of monitoring CPU/mem load during regular autopilot tests...  mostly just during LRT.
<elopio> ToyKeeper: on bug #1382307
<ubot5> bug 1382307 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "reply to SMS (via indicator) fails silently if no default SIM is set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382307
<elopio> I get a dialog asking me to choose a sim
<ToyKeeper> elopio: Huh, interesting.
<ToyKeeper> I should re-test that.
<elopio> ToyKeeper: any chance you tried to send a single word without pressing space?
<ToyKeeper> elopio: I tried to send "Boooooooooooog.", and it auto-corrected to "Bookkeeping." as I hit "send", and I think it then tried to send.
<elopio> ToyKeeper: yes, weird. When I tried to send "Test" without pressing space and then the send button was not enabled.
<elopio> and when I clicked the disabled button, it was closed. It seems it silently succeeded.
<ToyKeeper> elopio: I think the '.' will work too, not just space.
<elopio> ToyKeeper: yes, I'm not sure why I got the dialog. I had the sim on the second slot.
<ToyKeeper> elopio: I've got both my SIMs in the krillin, and simply hadn't set one as default yet for SMS.  But I think perhaps I should re-test to confirm.
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1369737 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1369737 in ubuntu-settings-components (Ubuntu) "Send button does not enable until you press spacebar" [Critical,In progress]
<ToyKeeper> I tried it later after setting a default SIM (again just one word followed by a period), and it worked.
<ToyKeeper> elopio: Fresh after flashing, it does indeed ask me to select a SIM.  I wonder what happened last time.
<ToyKeeper> elopio: If I manage to reproduce it, I'll update the bug accordingly.  For now, it's ... mysterious.
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: elopio if you guys are still on, silo5 looks good - fixes the edge demo and the AP tests all pass
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: ... and I think 113 is currently building from cron with no changes.  :(
<kgunn> dang it...missed that boat
<elopio> cwayne: yes, what we are trying to figure out is why the dialog to choose the sim didn't appear.
<elopio> ToyKeeper: ok, thanks.
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: I haven't been able to reproduce what I saw...  marked the bug as invalid until I can find a way to trigger it.
<cwayne> ah, sorry :)
<ToyKeeper> elopio: It could be something else entirely...  like, after testing last night and thinking a message had been lost, my android phone received a SMS about 6 hours later while I was asleep...  not sure what caused the delay.
<elopio> kgunn: I can confirm the silo and give the QA green light to get it in the next image.
<elopio> but let me finish the maps tests, because I keep getting distracted.
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> distracted ? it's like 4am there or something
<kgunn> i'll keep doing a little exploratory manual testing as well...
<elopio> kgunn: nah, it's 10 pm.
<Mirv> morning
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 290 DONE (finished: 20141017 04:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/290.changes ===
<Mirv> popey: ah, Mir bug, not a bug for me (or in me)
<Mirv> oh, but it's on mako, maybe for me after all. I first read flo only. /me flashes
 * ToyKeeper -> lunch, or something approximating it
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 113 DONE (finished: 20141017 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/113.changes ===
<bzoltan> elopio:  the unity8 is clearer. It is not the troublemaker in #107 ... Now my top suspect... the mir
<bzoltan> Hello Mirv
<Mirv> hi bzoltan
<Mirv> bzoltan: the qtmir change in #107 added reading of localized app names from .desktop files
<Mirv> popey: yes, mako seems busted also after OTA upgrade to #95
<bzoltan> Mirv: and something made the UITK to fail ~67 tests -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/UITK-AP-FAILURES-106-107/
<Mirv> bzoltan: yeah, but this is newer, this problem. your #107 problem is interesting if it's indeed not unity8 like you said.
<Mirv> since the qtmir change would sound like innocent and not affecting English usage
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I am checking these  http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/107.changes
<Mirv> argh, I just can't get mako to bootloader menu since it's playing for me the red lights of dead play and only (barely) accepting the charger
<elopio> trainguards: rtm silo 5 ready to be published.
<abeato> trainguards, could I get a silo for gst-plugins? Line 39 of the spreadsheet
<Mirv> elopio: thanks!
<Mirv> elopio: do you know what has been agreed, that is supposed to be going in?
<Mirv> abeato: rtm-012
<elopio> Mirv: I think nobody has been around to make that decission.
<abeato> Mirv, awesome, thanks
<elopio> Mirv: but it wouldn't hurt to make a new version for it to be ready to test it in case they decide it should go, right?
<Mirv> elopio: you're talking about 005 still? I mean, was it agreed to go in?
<Mirv> but at least it's surely good to have silos tested and ready to go
<popey> Mirv: yeah, not a bug in or for you, but figured you'd be first online so if people needed poking you'd be around ☻
<Mirv> popey: right!
<Mirv> I've been trying to kick this mako alive after it lost the battery, and it finally did. bootstrap flash did not help, I'm retracing a couple of crashes in case they'd help something.
<elopio> Mirv: yes, I'm talking about silo 5. The bug still doesn't have a tag to see if it goes for 10/17 or not. I've just send an email with what we found today.
<elopio> somebody should reply with priorities for them.
<Mirv> thanks elopio
<Mirv> local retracing seems somehow broken for all of my crashes, so letting them off towards LP
<Mirv> not sure if I could connect to wifi from command line, but I'm just using USB networking
<dbarth> morning guys
<dbarth> i have a problem with silo 20 which took a bad libmir dependency
<dbarth> it seems to be a recurring pb for the online-accounts package
<dbarth> last time cjwatson made silo configuration changes to the silo
<dbarth> can you advise on what i should do to get this silo to build properly? just rebuild (?) ask for that same configuration change? or make a change in our packaging for example?
<Mirv> dbarth: which bad mir dependency you're seeing? the same problem as previous time shouldn't be there as mir is the same version as in utopic
<ogra_> popey, Mirv, i updated bug 1382278
<ubot5> bug 1382278 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Image #94 on mako / #88 on flo fails to start - mir crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382278
<Mirv> ogra_: popey: updated my notes too, I've already tried reverting libhybris, media-hub and qmenumodel but those don't seem to help
<Mirv> oh, actually I didn't do media-hub correctly, trying again
<bzoltan> ogra_:  The qtmir-android qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin in the #107 makes the 66 UITK AP tests fail
<ogra_> bzoltan, filed a bug already ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  not yet, I just got the results...
<ogra_> thanks for tracking that down !
<ogra_> good work :)
<dbarth> Mirv: yes a libmirclient8; maybe i will rebuild cause i got it will it was in transit
<bzoltan> ogra_:  Should I file the bug here -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir
<ogra_> bzoltan, yeah
<bzoltan> ogra_:  OK, I collect my logs and file it
<Mirv> popey: ogra_: ok correcting my mistake of reinstalling just the same version of media-hub, I can confirm that reverting media-hub (only) fixes mako
<ogra_> Mirv, oh ... not even hybris ?
<Mirv> ogra_: no, I upgraded it back and it still works
<ogra_> wow
<Mirv> the media-hub however seems like the one that tries to use new android interface (via hybris)
<popey> ahh
<Mirv> "Make use of MediaRecorderObserver interface"
<ogra_> oh right
<ogra_> well i think a simple upload of the android package with the changes is needed
<Mirv> yes
<bzoltan> ogra_: Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1382414
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382414 in QtMir "New qtmir makes UITK AP tests fail" [Undecided,New]
 * ogra_ wonders if sil2100 will get up in time for the meeting 
<ogra_> (perhaps not :) )
<ogra_> that looks pretty landed to me
<ogra_> and rmadison agrees :)
 * ogra_ kicks an image
<Mirv> \o/
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 114 building (started: 20141017 09:15) ===
 * asac goes 113
<ogra_> 113 is sweet
<ogra_> (114 will be even better)
<asac> will we promote that?
<ogra_> 114 ?
<ogra_> hopefully
<asac> either
<asac> ok
<asac> whats coming in 114?
<ogra_> not either
<ogra_> see my mail :)
<ogra_> (to phablet@)
<ogra_> 114 has a fix for the broken edges intro
<asac> oh thats broken?
 * asac should do that intro regularly
<ogra_> sadly mako and flo are completely broekn in both ... they will need a 115 ince rsalveti is up
<ogra_> *once
<asac> I wonder if we should make the intro available as an app so folks that did miss or didnt get it can retry etc.
<ogra_> we have a phablet-config command  to en/disable it
<asac> ogra_: 114 is completely broken on mako?
<asac> 113 too?
<ogra_> asac, yes, and flo (see my mail)
<asac> ok, well let me read email in a bit then
<ogra_> back to 112
<ogra_> a media-hub fix landed that needed a device tarball change
<asac> guess we dont want to promote iuf mako is really broken
<ogra_> that change is only in the krillin tarball
<asac> ah ok
<asac> but the change needed is already in thge code base?
<ogra_> no, we ant to wait til rsalveti shows up and can do an android upload into rtm
<ogra_> and then roll 115 ....
<ogra_> but we might promote 114 for krillin inbetween
<asac> sure dont want to do it without rsalvetu. just wondered if it was a sync problem
<asac> guess we can check once 115 is there
<ogra_> kind of
<asac> right
<asac> coordination problem
<ogra_> its a sync problem on the git level :)
<asac> oh... interesting
<asac> weonder how we do that at all
<ogra_> the oofficial android images simply didnt get ti yet
<asac> keepinhg our android code bases insync
<asac> that is
<ogra_> usually we land first in the official android tree, then port over to krillin
<ogra_> this one change was the other way round
<asac> right. guess folks were ambitious to ge3t it into krillin
<asac> greed
<ogra_> to fix krillin quickly
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> the pressure was a lot higher in wed :)
<ogra_> *on
<ogra_> 113 already looks very very good though ... i hope victor gives his go for 114 then ...
<ogra_> (and i wonder if/when sil2100 will show up :) )
<ogra_> seems he worked with Saviq on the edges fix last night, they were both up til 2am
<ogra_> (and sil was up he night before til 4am (or later, thats when i went to bed))
<sil2100> ...
<Mirv> sil2100: morning! :)
<sil2100> I overslept, no idea why the alarm didn't wake me up
<Mirv> sil2100: it's just good for you...
<sil2100> First time that happened
<brendand> sil2100, probably because you were shattered
<sil2100> ogra_, Mirv: anything happened on the meeting? ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: we received a "go" for 005 from victor, and discussed the mako issue
<sil2100> Mirv: is 005 the fix for the swipe tutorial?
<Mirv> 005 fixed the edges intro. mako needs android upload but it can be manually fixed by reverting media-hub to previous version.
<Mirv> sil2100: that
<sil2100> Excellent o/
<Mirv> #114 with it should be built within 30 mins or so (started 1h ago)
<sil2100> Yay, thanks everyone!
 * sil2100 feels really stupid about oversleeping
<sil2100> I blame my phone
<nik90> sil2100: may be the alarm rang, but you didn't hear it in your deep sleep. :P ?
 * nik90 always pop out when there is an conversation about alarms ;)
<sil2100> No, I think my phone died due to low battery power, hmmm
<Mirv> nik90: /hilight alarm ? :)
<sil2100> hah
<nik90> sil2100: ah...that's ain't my fault :)
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> is it possible to set a custom ringtone yet? or is that not done?
<nik90> Mirv: lol..I didn't do that until now,, but that sounds better than keep an eye on this channel
<popey> i.e. an ogg file I have on my phone.
<sil2100> Oh gosh, so Saviq actually did the fix at that hour?!
<sil2100> ogra_, Mirv, john-mcaleely: so the plan is to roll out a new device tarball for all the other platforms after this image finishes?
<sil2100> I think we might want to open up the gates after this image is finished then
<ogra_> sil2100, morning !
<ogra_> sil2100, we cant just "roll" another device tarball
<ogra_> that needs rsalveti ... and an upload of the android package
<sil2100> hm, right, we don't have a new device tarball right now to roll out
<ogra_> sil2100, i think we should wait with opening the gates til that is in
<ogra_> sil2100, but 114 could be promoted if victorp signs it off
<sil2100> brendand: how many people do we have from QA today?
<ogra_> sil2100, we also decided 114 doesnt need a full test run ... the change is a 1 liner thats easy to verify
<sil2100> ogra_: do we need QA to sign-off the delta in this agreenment, or does Victor want to take it as it is?
<sil2100> That makes sense
<ogra_> right, we want a delta check ... and some dogfooding
<ogra_> and then talk to victor again
<ogra_> ... get his sing-off and promote krillin ...
<sil2100> You mean, only promoting for krillin?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> and promote 115 afterwards for the other arches
<sil2100> Ok, makes sense, but I guess I'll have to wait for the official announcement once we have all promoted
<ogra_> (which i why i said we need to keep the gates still locked)
<sil2100> No need to promote something broken
<bzoltan> ogra_: sil2100: Do you think it would be acceptabe from the QA point of view if I run my 9h tests on #106 image and not on the #107+ what are all busted for UITK tests?
<bzoltan> brendand: ^
<sil2100> bzoltan: I think I saw some discussions here regarding UITK being a bit brokenish, but do you know maybe why UITK tests are busted on the newer images?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  No, the UITK is not broken, not even brokenish... simple the new mir broke the UITK tests
<bzoltan> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1382414
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382414 in QtMir "New qtmir makes UITK AP tests fail" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> This is a very tricky situation - I leave the decision in QA's hands, but we really need to get someone from qtmir team working on it then
<sil2100> Maybe add a section in their test plan to at least run some sub-set of your UITK tests during release
<brendand> sil2100, just me really
<bzoltan> sil2100:  that was my first thought too
<brendand> sil2100, well rhuddie and vrruiz are around as well
<sil2100> ricmm, camako: can you guys maybe find someone to take a look at LP: #1382414 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1382414 in QtMir "New qtmir makes UITK AP tests fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382414
<sil2100> brendand: ACK, ok, so even with the gates opened we'll have rather a slow day for releases anyway :)
<sil2100> brendand: you guys busy with iso testing still??
<sil2100> (- one ?)
<brendand> sil2100, iso?
<bzoltan> brendand:  my question is that which one you prefer: (1) I run UITK silo13 validation against #107+ and see 67 failures or (2)on #106 where everything is as normal?
<ogra_> brendand, desktop RC
<brendand> ogra_, yeah but why would i be doing that :)
<jibel> sil2100, almost all the team is traveling today or will be really soon
<ogra_> no idea, tell me :)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 114 DONE (finished: 20141017 10:30) ===
<sil2100> jibel: ACK
<sil2100> Yay!
<ogra_> hey
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/114.changes ===
<ogra_> ah
<jibel> sil2100, and next week davmor2 and omer will help me with the release of utopic
<sil2100> Now for a QA sign-off on that and to Victor we go
 * ogra_ just wanted to complain aboutteh missing changelog
<sil2100> We like changelogs like these
<ogra_> yeah
<brendand> ok time for a smoke test
 * ogra_ OTAs
<ricmm> mzanetti: hey ^ can you take a look at 1382414
<ricmm> looks like the desktop file reader changes
<ogra_> ricmm, do you knwo if rsalveti will be around today ? (i cant remember him saying anything ... i know sergio is in the air)
<sil2100> As we can't really revert media-hub right now, at least not without introducing a regression
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> 114 looks fine here after OTA
 * sil2100 checks the changelog for the last upload
<sil2100> I'm flashing with the u-d-f
<ogra_> sil2100, well, we dont miss bits in media-hub ... media-hub makes uses of the changes in the device tarball
<sil2100> Right, so looking at the changelog we might be able to revert it temporarily as a last resort, but we basically get rid of a pretty good fix
<sil2100> And the fix itself is not at fault here
<ogra_> yeah, and it will cause chaos
<ogra_> lets rather wait ... it isnt like people cant push fixes to silos :)
<ogra_> or that we are low on silos
<ogra_> (we just dont release then yet)
<ogra_> *them
<nik90> will the promotion happen on mako as well since it looks like 114 might be promoted?
<ricmm> ogra_: he should be around
<ogra_> no, mako is obviously broekn
<ricmm> what hppened to media-hub ?
<sil2100> nik90: we need to wait for one thing before we promote for mako
<nik90> ah the boot issues
<ogra_> which is what tthe discussion above is about
<sil2100> nik90: we basically need a new android upload and device bits
<ogra_> ricmm, the devlice tarball changes didnt land in mako or flo ...
<ogra_> ricmm, so both dont boot anymore
<nik90> ah ok
<ricmm> ah you landed silo 005
<ricmm> lol
<ogra_> right
<ricmm> did you land that today? or last night when salveti was on
<ogra_> which is fine on krillin :)
<ogra_> last night
<ricmm> yea there was no android source pkg pushed in there
<ogra_> i think nobody thought about the android package
<ricmm> the patch lnded to phablet git
<ogra_> due to the krillin pressure
<ricmm> if you are able to build an android package, you cn do it
<ogra_> i dont know if it automatically checks out during build ... i fear not
<ricmm> no, you have to build it manually
<ricmm> afaik
<ogra_> and i dont have a phablet tree here ... til that is checked out he will be up
<ricmm> I need to run to the bank as I have an appointment but I'll be back in a bit
<ricmm> maybe I can help
<ogra_> cool
<sil2100> ricmm: thanks!
<sil2100> Anyway 114 looking good here
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> really good
<brendand> ogra_, sil2100 - we *might* have a problem
<ogra_> !
<ogra_> stop finding them !
<ogra_> brendand, with the fix or did you find something new ?
<sil2100> brendand: wha's happening?
<sil2100> Ah the suspence
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> heh
<brendand> sil2100, sorry my wife called me just after typing that :)
<ogra_> you make that up, right ?
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> you just want to raise the excitement :)
<brendand> sil2100, i need 5 more minutes to double check what i found
<sil2100> brendand: but is that a problem with the fix itself, or something completely new that we didn't see before?
<ogra_> 4:30 ...
<ogra_> (we seem to have some improvement for the fix from dednick )
<sil2100> hm?
<ogra_> he pinged me after we landed the silo
<ogra_> saying he has some improvements
<brendand> ogra_, i think the new fix doesn't work well
<ogra_> dednick, ^^^
<ogra_> where is your change ?
<brendand> ogra_, as in - worse than it was before
<ogra_> uuuh
<brendand> and i'm a bit annoyed at elopio now
<ogra_> why did elopio sign it off thn
<ogra_> *then
<brendand> because if i confirm this then he obviously didn't test it right
<brendand> so i'm hoping it was a fluke
<sil2100> ACK
<ogra_> tsdgeos, ^^^do you know wehere dednick's improvement is ?
<dednick> havent pushed yet
<ogra_> brendand, are you doing a full day today ?
<brendand> ogra_, yeah
<ogra_> cool
<brendand> ogra_, but not longer
<ogra_> heh
<brendand> ogra_, 5:30 sharp finish
<ogra_> 5:30 ? portland time ?
<ogra_> :P
<brendand> phew it was a fluke
<brendand> breaths in
<sil2100> Phew
<ogra_> oh man
<brendand> but still it seems there might be some flaky behaviour there
<ogra_> at least now i'm fully awake :)
<brendand> basically i pulled down the indicator and it was stuck
<ogra_> brendand, right, we can land dednick's improvement in 115
<brendand> would not go back up
<brendand> this time it didn't happen
<ogra_> (if that fixes it indeed)
<sil2100> ogra_: is there a landing for that?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> see above :)
<ogra_> not pushed yet
<brendand> ogra_, let's promote after lunch if i don't find anything further
<ogra_> brendand, tell victor and asac :)
<ogra_> i think the final decision should be in tehir hands
<ogra_> (i agree though)
<Mirv> phew
<sil2100> The indicator drop down works reliably on my device at least
<ogra_> sil2100, in the edge intro ?
<bzoltan> what? we got a promotable image?
<sil2100> bzoltan: we *might*, yes, waiting for management decision
<bzoltan> fingers crossed
<asac> ogra_: sil2100: can we technically promote just one device without stgraber?
<ogra_> yes
<brendand> bzoltan, i didn't answer your question sorry
<bzoltan> brendand:  no worries.. I started to test against #114
<brendand> bzoltan, if you need to land the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1368492 then we could make an exception, but we'd be much more comfortable if your tests were working again
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368492 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "crash opening image file" [Critical,In progress]
<brendand> bzoltan, you need to get them working again asap anyway
<bzoltan> brendand:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1382414
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382414 in QtMir "New qtmir makes UITK AP tests fail" [Undecided,New]
<bzoltan> brendand:  I am a victim here...
<brendand> bzoltan, no-one around to help you with that?
<bzoltan> brendand:  the qtmir landed on #107 broke the UITK tests
<Mirv> brendand: peo
<Mirv> ple have been pinged
<brendand> people?
<brendand> ok
<brendand> sil2100, agggh - i might need to take back what i said... so frustrating
<brendand> sil2100, sorry
<bzoltan> ogra_: sil2100: brendand: Mirv: the reason why I run ~800 tests and all available app's AP tests before each UITK release is to ensure that the UITK does not break the apps or the AP tests of the apps... because they all depend on UITK. I would recommend the same QA measure for other components with similar dependencies on them.
<tvoss> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 54?
<brendand> bzoltan, well yes i hope that if peoples tests are failing they are fixing them
<Mirv> mzanetti was last pinged on that issue, but not sure if he's travelling
<brendand> Mirv, i guess he is - i saw he arrived today on the spreadsheet
<ogra_> what is he doing on that spreadsheet ?
<bzoltan> brendand: it is not that simple... I would say that if your release breaks the tests of other projects then you are expected to react. The same way my team was and is fixing app tests sometimes.
 * ogra_ would have flown direct to washington instead
<tvoss> ogra_, alter ...
<tvoss> :)
<brendand> sil2100, the bug might depend on the indicator you drag down
<pete-woods> just checking, is there any chance of silo assignment (for genuine critical bug) today?
<brendand> or not
<ogra_> tvoss, hehe
<Mirv> tvoss: rtm-006
<tvoss> Mirv, utopic silo wouldbe good actually :)
<Mirv> tvoss: utopic is in final freeze...
<tvoss> Mirv, ah okay
<tvoss> Mirv, with that, I can just reuse rtm 4
<Mirv> since midnight
<tvoss> Mirv, could you trigger a build of rtm 4? not sure I can easily do it
<Mirv> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze
<tvoss> lool, ^
<Mirv> tvoss: oh sorry, right, not rtm-006 but 006 :)
<tvoss> Mirv, now I'm confused
<tvoss> :)
<Mirv> tvoss: I mean, 54 is utopic line so it got utopic silo as well - 006. but of course, probably not to be landed to utopic.
<Mirv> "release critical bugs, security critical bugs, exceptional circumstances"
<Mirv> ogra_: do you know if we'd still land things to utopic until ~release day or not?
<Mirv> tvoss: we can try with your line 54 of course and see if it still gets auto-accepted :)
<ogra_> Mirv, i think sil2100 wanted to hold back utopic too (for touch)
<tvoss> Mirv, ack
<Mirv> ogra_: right, so sil2100 is our barrier, not the fact that 14.10 is being released :)
<Mirv> I think on Tuesday utopic uploads will need to stop anyhow
<Mirv> I'll call 15.04 now "viper", the first on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames#A15.04
<Mirv> v-series is so boring
<Laney> argh
<Laney> someone help me upload to an RTM silo with dput-ng
<ogra_> sudo apt-get install dput
<ogra_> :P
<Mirv> Laney: ^ :)
 * ogra_ never used -ng
<Laney> never
<Mirv> I was about to say something along those lines too
<Laney> not since I accidentally uploaded to the wrong release
<Laney> ok, no help here, I'll go figure it out
<Mirv> I added default_host_main = notspecified after I accidentally uploaded something to the main archives (before I had rights to do so), and I'll only comment it out when I really want to upload something to archives
<Laney> It was in Debian and I had sbuild -d unstable instead of experimental
<ogra_> Laney, wouldnt have happened if debian used silos ;)
<Mirv> Debian would surely love google docs spreadsheet for package management
<lool> :-)
<Laney> ok, now we're trolling, really going to find out for myself
<lool> Laney: dput ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-004 worked for me
<lool> but I think I commented out some checks
<Laney> it's trying to append /ubuntu/
<ogra_> Laney, but its FRIDAY !
<Laney> /ubuntu
<ogra_> we are supposed to troll, no ?
<lool> problem is that I didnt take time to note down what I had patched
<lool> I have /etc/dput.d/profiles/ppa.json: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8578672/
<lool> recently editied
<lool> ok, I edited /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/dput/hooks/distro_info_checks.py
<lool> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8578686/
<lool> I know, classy
<Laney> nice
<Laney> I did something like that, yeah, having problems with the incoming path
<Laney> Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-012/ubuntu':
<lool> Laney: I pasted my ppa.json above, uploaded worked for me with above dput invocation yesterday
<Laney> Could not find suite 'ubuntu'.
<Laney> it's the same as mine
<Laney> blerg
<lool> can't tell why, mine says: 2014-10-15 20:42:07,529 - dput[62836]: uploader.invoke_dput - Uploading lxc-android-config using ftp to ppa (host: ppa.launchpad.net; directory: ~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-004)
<lool> no /ubuntu at the end
<lool> Laney: maybe check your .changes has Distribution: 14.09
<Laney> sure does
<Laney> what about your /etc/dput.d/profiles/ubuntu.json?
<lool> it's from july, I didn't touch it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8578695/
<lool> /etc/dput.d/metas/ubuntu.json has http://paste.ubuntu.com/8578703/
<Laney> hmm ok
<lool> trainguards, I understand custom tarball has landed, would you mind updating line 46 to say so?
<sil2100> lool: ah! Right, doing
<lool> is it worth staging utopic updates in utopic-proposed for post-release SRUs?
<lool> (trying to figure out how we land stuff in trunks in the next couple of weeks)
<lool> trainguards, line 41 (location-service sync to rtm to pickup fixed gps provider): I've changed "sync:ubuntu,utopic location-service lxc-android-config" to "lxc-android-config sync:6 location-service", is that correct? mind reconfiguring
<lool> I dont want to add lxc-android-config to the utopic silo as it would require using a version higher than the one in utopic which has unwanted changes
<sil2100> lool: uh, I was just assigning that before you changed
<lool> sil2100: rtm silo 4? sorry
<lool> sil2100: was trying to fix it, I can revert
<sil2100> lool: no no, it's fine, let me think about this
<lool> sil2100: so right now I think we want to combine a manually created lxc-android-config with a cherry-pick just for rtm and a location-service binary from an utopic silo -- that wont actually go in utopic
<sil2100> lool: ah, ok, then we need to do it differently
<sil2100> lool: let me prepare the line
<sil2100> lool: ok, so, I prepared the line in such a way that CI Train will understand, but there is a small 'but'
<lool> sil2100: I prefer small buts
<sil2100> lool: whenever you want to sync packages with the build job, you need to list the package name you want to sync in the list to rebuild, i.e. the location-service
<sil2100> ;)
<lool> ok
<sil2100> lool: lxc-android-config you can just upload directly to the PPA and then run watch-only
<lool> it's there already
<lool> and cant go in the other PPA anyway
<sil2100> Ok, then I suppose it should be ok with that, just remember to not do any builds without any parameters in the list
<lool> ok
<lool> tvoss: ^ fyi
<lool> tvoss: binaries ready
<tvoss> lool, in rtm 4, or utopic 6?
<lool> utopic 6
<tvoss> lool, ppc64el falied, looks flaky
<Mirv> tvoss: so, I've tested that non-seeded utopic uploads still go in, so when/if something is allowed to go in by sil2100, we can still land to utopic (until ~Tuesday)
<lool> tvoss: binaries installed; testing now
<Mirv> "tested", ie. released qt creator plugin
<tvoss> lool, ack
<lool> tvoss: I'm getting some errors in HERE webapp, but it eventually works
<lool> this is espoo only
<tvoss> lool, ack
<tvoss> lool, a test seems to be flaky, let me try to address that
<lool> google maps webapp worked fine and square; openstreetmap webapp didn't
<lool> testing browser now
<lool> in browser, I could get here to work too with similar errors; google shows correct location, but no dot
<olli> gm
<olli> sil2100, how is 114 coming along
<lool> and bing works
<lool> tvoss: so that's a really huge improvement over what we had; trying GPS now
<tvoss> lool, in here, hitting the button on the bottom left while it's gray is supposed to give an error
<tvoss> I read through the javascript
<lool> tvoss: bad news, I can't get a GPS fix
<tvoss> lool, mind checking /data/misc
<tvoss> lool, are you outside?
<tvoss> lool, how would you know that you have a gps fix?
<tvoss> lool, just asking :)
<lool> tvoss: I usually get a GPS fix reliably when standing on my balcony for <1mn
<Mirv> I go to espoo today...
<lool> I put the phone in a relatively open place
<lool> it's a bit cloudy, but it's been worse
<tvoss> lool, okay, let me recheck
<lool> tvoss: oh wait
<lool> tvoss: stupid me
<lool> tvoss: I need to change the location-service flags in lxc-android-config
<tvoss> lool, ack
<lool> tvoss: do we still want the sleep 10?
<tvoss> lool, let's try without
<lool> tvoss: how do you start the gps provider?
<lool> tvoss: we need to add an upstart job for it
<tvoss> lool, I did not split it out, yet
<tvoss> lool, let's keep that for after this landing
<tvoss> lool, one by one :)
<lool> tvoss: ah then I'm confused; am I supposed to update the flags then?
<tvoss> lool, nope
<lool> tvoss: ok, then it doesn't work right now
<tvoss> lool, if you already have the gps provider in the config again
<lool> I do
<ogra_> === IMAGE Krillin 14.09 #5 Promoted ===
<tvoss> lool, rechecking here
<ogra_> sil2100, asac ^^
<tvoss> lool, could you check /data/misc, please?
<olli> ogra_, which image is that
<lool> tvoss: hmm something is wrong, I think I have the wrong lxc-android-config
<olli> 114?
<lool> tvoss: need to reinstall it
<ogra_> olli, yep
<olli> ogra_, all tested and stuff?
<olli> awesome
<ogra_> yeah
<olli> nice to be waking up to something like that
<ogra_> and coordinated with victor and asac
<sil2100> Yep
<olli> thanks everyone
<ogra_> 114 is a beauty !
<sil2100> olli: we'll have another promotion once the mako/flo bits are fixed
 * sil2100 is really happy about 114 too
<olli> nice
<ogra_> right, the hectic of krillin sadly broke the rest
<ogra_> just one missing merge though
<ogra_> (the the rrespective other device tarballs)
<lool> tvoss: everything works  \o/
<kgunn> ogra_: sil2100 we're ok now?
<tvoss> lool, same here :)
<lool> tvoss: webapps, web browser, osmtouch -- with gps fix
<tvoss> lool, yup
 * kgunn read a bunch of scroll back
<lool> that's on krillin
<ogra_> kgunn, seems dednick has some improvement, but we went ahead with what we had
<kgunn> ogra_: yeah, was wondering if there was another hold up to get a more "professional" fix :)
<ogra_> kgunn, so *we* are good, your team might still want to sort some code out later though
<lool> tvoss: building silo 4 to pick up silo 6's packages
<Mirv> promotion \o/
<ogra_> :D
<tvoss> lool, just pointing out that I see some test flakiness
<lool> tvoss: ah hold on, some ftbfses there
<lool> tvoss: right
<tvoss> lool, yup
<tvoss> lool, on it
<lool> ok
<sergiusens> Mirv: sil2100 seb128 hey rtm silo 17 shouldn't be needed with what was landed yesterday in rtm silo 8; feel free to double check
<sergiusens> but if it's to address LP: #1378941 ... then that's already in
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1378941 in indicator-transfer (Ubuntu RTM) "Unity 8 crashes when downloading zip albums from 7digital" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378941
<Mirv> seb128 can double-check and free the silo
<Mirv> (or mark the line as "please remove")
<dbarth> Mirv: hey, is there a place where i can find the mediahub packages to revert to?
<dbarth> lool: are there fixes you need applied to our packages?
<lool> dbarth: you mean web stack? nope
<lool> dbarth: FYI I'm hitting an unimplemented code path fairly often; I dont know whether that's planned for oxide, but it does trigger warnings regularly
<dbarth> lool: which warnings?
<Mirv> dbarth: I posted the instructions to the mailing list.
<Mirv> (ubuntu-phone)
<lool> dbarth: I'm trying to grab them, sorry, had been distracted
<lool> dbarth: [1017/123311:ERROR:oxide_access_token_store.cc(30)] Not implemented reached in virtual void oxide::AccessTokenStore::LoadAccessTokens(const LoadAccessTokensCallbackType&)^M
<dbarth> Mirv: oops, seeing them now; thanks
<lool> dbarth: I'm getting this in webapps and webbrowser
<lool> dbarth: things seem to work though, I dont know what that implies
<dbarth> lool: ok
<seb128> sergiusens, Mirv, thanks, silo cleaned
<Laney> lool: turned out that it was because it was parsing /etc/dput.cf ...
<brendand> pstolowski, if you're around, i'm trying to land silo 003 again, but it only seems to fix half the problem described in https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380588
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380588 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu RTM) "Results blank after reboot when scope is signed in to OA" [Critical,In progress]
<brendand> pstolowski, actually maybe i'm asking the wrong person - seems you aren't on the list of landers
<brendand> thostr_, ^
<pstolowski> brendand, unfortunately marcus who created the fix isn't around anymore (he starts his travel to the sprint) and i'm not familiar enough with this area to look into it
<brendand> pstolowski, yeah that's ok
<asac> ogra_: sil2100: what is the version of promoted 114 image?
<sil2100> asac: #5 in the 14.09 channel for krillin
<ogra_> asac, what he said
<dbarth> sil2100: that mako fix, is there a silo we can take it from?
<dbarth> i would like to confirm that the regression i saw with OA trust prompts (on mako) is due to that
<sil2100> dbarth: not really... as it's an issue with device and android bits missing
<sil2100> dbarth: for now the only safe way is to just revert media-hub
<dbarth> sil2100: right, i did that, but now i'm seeing regressions in trust prompts, ie none of the online accounts or trust store prompts seem to work properly
<dbarth> anyway, i can wait or switch back to utopic on that device, that's ok
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, any idea why dbarth is seeing that regression? ^^
<ogra_> the online accounts regression ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yes
<dbarth> on mako rtm (#96), the trust prompts for OA they suddenly start a whole OA "app"
<dbarth> and i don't see prompts either for the location service
<ogra_> tvoss, ^^^^ any idea ?
<ogra_> location only prompts once per app
<ogra_> if you ever allowed it it keeps that setting
<dbarth> hmm, true; i should clear the DB
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^ stop using booleans !
 * rsalveti trying
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> failed again
<rsalveti> wtf
<rsalveti> sil2100: need your help :-)
<rsalveti> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-2-publish/41/console
<tvoss> ogra_, no idea :) fixed?
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> TGIF
<dbarth> tvoss: somehow
<dbarth> tvoss: i see the prompts, once i wipe trust.db
<dbarth> tvoss: but if i toggle permission from USS
<tvoss> dbarth, okay, that is expected
<dbarth> the app still gets access, as the location service seems to cache the permission
<dbarth> ie, trust.db contains a series of 0, 1, 0, 1 when i toggle the switch
<dbarth> but ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored.log says that's a cached request
<tvoss> dbarth, ah, that's interesting. you only delete the most recent one I would guess
<dbarth> i remove the trust.db file alltogether
<dbarth> but didn't restart the service
<dbarth> if that forces it into a fallback mode (my db was killed, so i run on cache ?)
<Ursinha> sil2100: I think a bug might have been introduced in citrain/publisher.py by r780
<Ursinha> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-2-publish/42/console
<Ursinha> citrain/publisher.py L246, silo_state.is_publishing is a property and it's being called
<bfiller> robru, sil2100: I need a silo for line 55 please
<Ursinha> sil2100, robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~ursinha/cupstream2distro/fix-is-publishing-being-called/+merge/238738
<Ursinha> ridiculous fix, prepared that as it's probably easier to get the fix in production sooner via MP (automated ways, etc)
<ogra_> sil2100, android landed, firing off a build
<kenvandine> woot
<nik90> yay
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 115 building (started: 20141017 16:00) ===
<sil2100> Ursinha: hey ;)
<sil2100> Ursinha: ah, crap!
<sil2100> Right, damn, such a stupid mistake
<sil2100> rsalveti: this will be fix as soon as it gets merged
<sil2100> Should be any inute now
<sil2100> *minute
<rsalveti> sil2100: no worries, I decided to just go ahead and manually copy to the archive
<bfiller> sil2100: actually scratch last request, need a silo for line 48 which is the same request that has been there for some days
<rsalveti> sil2100: I don't think appending ~rtm will solve the issue you described in the email
<rsalveti> the issue is one thing, identifying the issue is another different thing
<rsalveti> the issue can still happen
<elopio> ping kgunn: can you plesae take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1382414 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382414 in QtMir "New qtmir makes UITK AP tests fail" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> elopio: ack, likely won't get much love until monday
<Ursinha> sil2100: just to clarify, what I called ridiculous was having one MP for such a small change, not the problem itself :)
<elopio> kgunn: yes, I supposed that :) I don't think bzoltan's planning a release today anyway. But maybe during the sprint we can talk about ways for mir to not break higher level tests.
<elopio> It would be perfect if we make the toolkit tests autopkgtests, so they run as a reverse dep when mir lands, but we are a little far from that.
<elopio> so the alternative for now (I think) would be to run the toolkit tests as part of the mir release test plan. At least a subset.
<kgunn> elopio: i would trade having to do that if others ran the unity8 AP test also :)
<elopio> kgunn: the sdk does run unity8 tests. So who else would you like to run them? We can certainly add that to their test plan.
<brendand> ogra_, saw what you mean now
<ogra_> brendand, cool
<brendand> ogra_, bug # yet?
<ogra_> nope, didnt file it yet
<brendand> ogra_, usually when i reboot the phone i go and do something else - not looking at the screen :)
<brendand> ogra_, i'll file you a bug
<brendand> ogra_, or actually maybe rhuddie filed one since he mentioned seeing it
<ogra_> right, thats why i asked :)
<sil2100> bfiller: sure! Assigning
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<kgunn_> elopio: is the uitk AP faililng on rtm or utopic ? or both ?
<kgunn_> hard to keep up with image #'s
<elopio> kgunn_: they are failing on their MPs, so I think on both.
<elopio> but haven't run the tests myself this week.
<kgunn_> elopio: ta...hmm...ok, so very few things changed on qtmir -rtm
<kgunn_> hmm....this looks like the only commit that might effect those tests
<kgunn_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/rtm-14.09/revision/268
<elopio> kgunn_: there was something from the qml cache that made all the other tests fail too, right? I think I heard about it, but I've lost touch with automation.
<elopio> plars: ^ ?
<kgunn_> i didn't catch all the details either
<plars> elopio: rtm on mako fails to come up right now, is that what you're referring to?
<plars> elopio: there's a new image building now that I think is supposed to fix it
<elopio> plars: no, I'm wondering if you remember about a fix to make the autopilot tests pass after the qml cache was introduced.
<plars> elopio: no, I'm not familiar with that, when was this?
<elopio> I'm not sure. I'm having a brain overload.
<elopio> ricmm or brendand: I think I saw a silo for qml cache that broke autopilot tests. Do you know about it? Or am I in a mistake?
<kgunn_> hmmm....so how the hell did this get into qtmir/rtm
<kgunn_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/qtmir/clean-cache-on-failed/+merge/238077
<kgunn_> it's not approved
 * kgunn_ is confused
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 115 DONE (finished: 20141017 17:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/115.changes ===
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Can we get anyone with a mako confirming if this works? ^
<nik90> does this need QA to promote considering that its krillin counterpart was heavily tested?
<sil2100> elopio: do you have a mako with ubuntu-rtm installed on it?
<sil2100> nik90: we just need someone to do a quick dogfooding run, making sure it works and nothing is obviously busted
<sil2100> So I would say around 15 minutes of play time on it
<nik90> cool
<sil2100> elopio: ^ :)
 * ogra_ only has an ubuntu mako :(
<elopio> sil2100: I can flash it.
<elopio> I'll just need some time to disassemble it because I think I've put the volume buttons backwards, and it's stuck on the previous wrong image.
<nik90>  elopio how do you remove the volume buttons in the first place ;)
<nik90> s/do/did
<elopio> nik90: first, you have to break your screen.
<nik90> lol
<elopio> I'm not sure what's wrong with my buttons, but it's now flahsing.
<elopio> sil2100: image #97, is that right?
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> elopio: I think yes
<pmcgowan> sil2100, have we opened up landings yet?
<pmcgowan> or is that pending 115
<bzoltan> elopio:  correct, UITK release is not scheduled for today. My last tests are stil running anyway
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we need to see that 115 at least boots
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I can update if you promise it does
<ogra_> cant promise that ... rsalveti can :)
<kenvandine> it boots on my krillin :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, I'd like to land rtm silo 16, can we do that yet?
<sil2100> Once we get confirmation that 115 works, we open up the gates :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, lol, how did you make the mako image boot on your krillin ?
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> ogra_, i've got skillz :)
<ogra_> LOL
<elopio> for now, it's just showing the google logo.
<elopio> spinning ubuntu logo now...
<ogra_> \o/
<elopio> and the wizard
<ogra_> thats enough ... :)
<ogra_> right, session starts ... that was broken
<elopio> and I fixed my volume buttons \o/
<elopio> tomorrow I'll try to fix the roof myself.
<ogra_> geez !
<kenvandine> :)
 * ogra_ recommends buckets :)
<ogra_> as a fallback
<kenvandine> and towels
<ogra_> towels ++
<elopio> :)
<elopio> I'll be prepared with a couple of band-aids.
<sil2100> ogra_: I think this means we promote, right? :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ...right? :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, this is getting exciting!
<nik90> sil2100, ogra_ : let's go :) ...
 * nik90 checks his phone for update
 * sil2100 looks at ogra_ 
<ogra_> oops, sorry
<ogra_> promotion running
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thank you everyone!
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> so landings are open?
<ogra_> sil2100, did anyone check the emulator ?
<sil2100> ugh
<sil2100> No
<kenvandine> oh my :-D
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru broke 3 ribs
<kenvandine> wow... robru broke 3 ribs!
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats why he wont come :(
<kenvandine> poor robru!
<robru> kenvandine: thanks. Zero stars, would not recommend
<cyphermox> yeah, dude, get better :)
<sil2100> I go to the cinema now, be back later o/
<ogra_> === Image #5 promoted for mako (from 97) #4 for generic and generic_x86 (from 91) ===
<cwayne> ogra_: :D
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yay so are we landing again
<ricmm> elopio: hey, have you actually confirmed this as breaking autopilot tests for UITK ?
<ricmm> and by confirmed I mean tried the version after and before
<ricmm> I thought the breakage was introduced with 15-rtm0
<ricmm> kgunn_: same question for you
<kenvandine> humm... how do we sync packages from rtm to utopic now?
<kenvandine> without the ~rtm in the version?
<kenvandine> robru, ^^
<robru> kenvandine: i don't think that's possible, the code was only ever written with utopic->rtm in mind. The default binary copy doesn't change versions.
<kenvandine> i told it to rebuild
<kenvandine> it now appends the ~rtm on rtm landings
<robru> kenvandine: that is to say, I'm not aware of any code that will strip ~rtm from the version, only add it. sil2100 made some changes there recently
<dobey> robru: oh, ouch! (just read about the ribs)
<ricmm> bzoltan: are you there?
<robru> dobey: thanks
<robru> kenvandine: is it really a problem for the utopic version to say ~rtm in it? I think that's fine as it will indicate it's a sync from rtm
<kenvandine> bfiller, have you synced anything from rtm to utopic since the ~rtm got added again?
<kenvandine> i guess :)
<robru> kenvandine: i recommend binary copies where possible, now that we super those
<robru> Support those
<ricmm> kgunn_: elopio I'm only asking because the bug says that UITK tested ok with RTM 106
<ricmm> which contains the MR you are pointing as culprit
<elopio> ricmm: bzoltan was doing the testing. And maybe kgunn_ got the wrong changelog. Next week we will have to dig deeper.
<ricmm> I was trying to look at the uitk branches
<ricmm> but theres about 1000 of them, with staging and so on
<ricmm> elopio: what branch exactly is failing and what landing does it refer to?
<ricmm> I can maybe try it before monday
<ricmm> if you are not going to
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: is mako ok again?
<rsalveti> will flash
<bfiller> kenvandine: there is a flag to disable that ~rtm thing I think
<bfiller> kenvandine: or it might be disabled by default now
<kenvandine> it was disabled by default
<kenvandine> but it just got switched again
<kenvandine> and it says to get permission from the landing team to check it
<kenvandine> so i'm just trying to get a feel for the best way to handle it now
<elopio> ricmm: I'm not going to work on it before next week.
<elopio> ricmm: here are the results by bzoltan: http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/UITK-AP-FAILURES-106-107/
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1381165 has a link to a list of failed MPs.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381165 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "A lot of AP tests randomly fail" [Critical,Confirmed]
<elopio> I would say that bzoltan was running trunk. But I'm not sure about that.
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-10-18
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 291 building (started: 20141018 02:10) ===
<bzoltan> ricmm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1382414 The breakeage was no introduced by the UITK. I have tested the 1.1.1279.1+14.10.20141014-0ubuntu1 version of the UITK on both 106 and 107 (http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/UITK-AP-FAILURES-106-107/) and cornered the rot cause. The new qtmir introduced in the 107 made UITK AP tests fail in a rather incosistent way.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382414 in QtMir "New qtmir makes UITK AP tests fail" [Undecided,New]
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 116 building (started: 20141018 03:10) ===
<bzoltan> elopio:  I think that we should land the silo13 and keep investigating what broke the UITK tests... http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_10_18-RTM-SILO15-KRILLIN/README_FIRST
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 291 DONE (finished: 20141018 04:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/291.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 116 DONE (finished: 20141018 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/116.changes ===
<ricmm> bzoltan: not sure where you are picking me as saying that UITK is broken
<ricmm> bzoltan: my question was in what image did the failrue start, and if you verified the qtmir version at fault by installing a few of them
<bfiller> any one around who can publish silo 2? robru? trainguards?
<bfiller> fixes the broken sim lock for mako
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-10-19
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 292 building (started: 20141019 02:10) ===
<bzoltan> ricmm:  The +107
<bzoltan> ricmm:  The #107 introduced the problem.
<bzoltan> I have picked this line from you -> (2014-10-17 22:29:41) ricmm: elopio: hey, have you actually confirmed this as breaking autopilot tests for UITK ?
<bzoltan> My connection or client my do funky stuff so it might lost my response ->
<bzoltan> (2014-10-18 05:50:31) bzoltan: ricmm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1382414 The breakeage was no introduced by the UITK. I have tested the 1.1.1279.1+14.10.20141014-0ubuntu1 version of the UITK on both 106 and 107 (http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/UITK-AP-FAILURES-106-107/) and cornered the rot cause. The new qtmir introduced in the 107 made UITK AP tests fail in a rather incosistent way.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382414 in QtMir "New qtmir makes UITK AP tests fail" [Undecided,New]
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 117 building (started: 20141019 03:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 292 DONE (finished: 20141019 03:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/292.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 117 DONE (finished: 20141019 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/117.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-10-12
<Mirv> morning
<robru> morphis: you can't use debian/watch in the train. disallowed by firewall. needs to have everything it needs in the branch
<morphis> robru: which silo/package are you refering too?
<robru> morphis: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/242 this failure is due to debian/watch trying to download orig.tar from kernel.org, which is forbidden
<morphis> robru: hm, that worked for weeks
<robru> morphis: shouldn't have. firewall has always blocked debian/watch as far as I know. the only loophole is the debian/watch can point at lp PPAs and that's it
<morphis> robru: yes that is correct but it constructs the source pacakge as fallback from the bzr tree
<robru> morphis: you have the right bzr-builddeb file to do split building so it looks like you just need to drop the debian/watch file
<morphis> so having debian/watch shouldn't be a problem
<morphis> robru: in this case it must be sth else which goes wrong
<robru> morphis: oh maybe you're right. I'm not sure what the error is then
<morphis> robru: let me see
<robru> morphis: looks like your quilt patches are in a bad state, I don't really know much about that stuff
<morphis> robru: "bzr: ERROR: An error (1) occurred running quilt: None"
<robru> morphis: I assumed the quilt errors were because the orig.tar failed to download, looks like I was wrong as it does say "using source tree without debian dir"
<morphis> right
<morphis> I've just added another patch in debian/patches
<morphis> and before that the build went through
<robru> morphis: "Patch /var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-043/build-area/bluez-5.35+15.04.20151012/debian/patches/0001-hostname-handle-chassis-type-handset.patch does not exist" maybe your debian/patches/series has a typo
<morphis> robru: yeah saw that now too
<morphis> pushed the missing patch
<robru> hehe
<morphis> and retriggered the build ..
<morphis> was too early today for that :D
<jibel> alecu, ^
<jibel> 55 granted.
 * Mirv shows his PPU badge to the train
<Mirv> jibel: there was an MP that was not built in there ^
<sil2100> ;)
<jibel> Mirv, argh
<jibel> no fun
 * sil2100 loves when people do that
<jibel> we'll have to retest it again :(
<Mirv> yeah, these problems occur too often and they suck
<jibel> This silo was failed and blocked not work in progress
<sil2100> I think that a separate jenkins job for setting the silo to 'ready for QA' could help
<sil2100> SInce besides running autopkgtests or whatever, it could then do the check for unbuilt reivisons
<Mirv> I think we should expand this bug #1483684 to include also non-built packages
<ubot5`> bug 1483684 in CI Train [cu2d] "Check non-topapproved branches and show on dashboard" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483684
<jibel> alecu, silo 55 won't land today then
<sil2100> Damn, it's hard to work and type when the cat is blocking out half of my screen
<Mirv> although that bug is stalled in general at the moment
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I've learned to move the windows accordingly when that happens
<Mirv> sil2100: they also sometimes start to hunt for the mouse pointer, which makes things even more problematic
<sil2100> Yes, that's what mine was just doing ;)
<jibel> the MP has conflicts
<morphis> robru, sil2100: you know if I can easily switch the architecture of a package? like von all to linux-any?
<robru> morphis: uh, in debian/control?
<morphis> robru: yes
<robru> morphis: yes. That's how.
<morphis> robru: and that doesn't cause any problems when someone already has installed that package?
<robru> morphis: if you regress an arch that is in the archive then the package will not be accepted.
<morphis> robru: the package I want to change bluez-test-scripts
<morphis> which currently has arch "all"
<morphis> so changing that to "linux-any" will cause a regression?
<robru> morphis: I'm not familiar with that one but I'm saying you can't just stop building an arch that we already have.
<morphis> I see
<morphis> but "all" is basically  a package which doesn't include any architecture specific things
<robru> morphis: unless you have a really good reason for it and you can sell #ubuntu-release in the change
<morphis> ok
<robru> morphis: what are you doing? Adding arch-specific code to something that used to just be scripts r something?
<morphis> yes
<morphis> robru: the bluez-test-scripts package just has python scripts so far
<morphis> but there are binary test programs we need to package too
<robru> morphis: and your code doesn't compile for all available arches?
<morphis> it does
<robru> morphis: oh well if it compiles everywhere it should be fine
<morphis> but an "all" package should include any binaries, right?
<robru> morphis: i always get "all" and "any" confused because they're both 3 letter words that start with "a" and can be interpreted either way
<morphis> :)
<morphis> robru: imho dropping the package bluez-test-scripts and adding a new one bluez-tests would be the best way
<robru> morphis: well i don't have an opinion about the name
<morphis> robru: if I want to drop the bluez-test-scripts package and add a new one, I just rename the pacakge in debian/control?
<robru> morphis: well no, you have to check the .install files and make sure they have sensible values, and change the source tree to not build the files that package contains
<morphis> why the second?
<morphis> if I want those bits in the new package now?
<robru> morphis: so I'm not familiar with this package. Presumably your source tree has these files in it that get packaged. If you want "a new package" that doesn't have the old files then you probably wanna drop those files from the source tree rather than keep them around for nothing
<morphis> ok
<robru> morphis: and then you gotta make sure the .install files don't reference files you deleted
<morphis> but I still have to ship the old package as empty one?
<robru> morphis: no. Just set Replaces field so apt knows the upgrade path
<robru> Mirv: can you give some packaging advice? ^^ 2am here ;-)
<Mirv> robru: sure
<Mirv> morphis: so is that something that is not yet in wily?
<morphis> Mirv: the changes I am talking about?
<Mirv> morphis: yes, I mean seb128 might have an opinion on bluez packaging regardless since he did the bluez5 in wily (at least the upload)
<morphis> Mirv: yeah I talked with him the general way for bluez5
<morphis> once we've landed bluez5 in vivid+overlay we will sync up wily+1 and the overlay so we can do proper dual landing
<seb128> what's the discussed change?
<morphis> seb128: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/bluez/bluez5-upgrade/revision/20
<morphis> I wondered if that is possible without any problems
<morphis> or if that breaks an upgrade path
<seb128> morphis, why do you rename it?
<Mirv> morphis: that breaks upgrade path as is, yes, since the same files (plus the new ones) would be there
<Mirv> seb128: he's adding some binary packages and changing the package to Any
<Mirv> binary files
<seb128> that's not adding a package
<seb128> that's renaming one
<morphis> right
<Mirv> the alternative would be adding a new binary package to contain the new arch-specific binaries
<Mirv> seb128: yes, that's what I corrected to myself
<seb128> what problem is that trying to solve?
<morphis> I would like to avoid having two packages in bluez about tests
<morphis> seb128: we have certain test utilities which are testing the kernel part of bluez
<seb128> well, that change doesn't reduce the number of binaries
<morphis> seb128: I know, the part in debian/rules which installs TESTER_PROGRAM_LIST is what I've added before
<morphis> that isn't in wily
<morphis> I introduced that before without respecting that bluez-test-scripts is an "all" arch package
<seb128> you can change all to any that's fine
<morphis> seb128: and also renaming the package is fine?
<morphis> as "bluez-test-scripts" doesn't really fit what it contains now
<seb128> morphis, if you rename you want to Conflicts/Rename/Provides the old name
<seb128> so apt knows to replace one by the other one
<morphis> ah good
<morphis> do I need all three or just one?
<cjwatson> morphis: For a package rename, if you must rename the package (I don't see why you need to, aside maybe from aesthetics), you must have at least Conflicts+Replaces, and you should have Provides if there are existing packages that depend on the old name but you don't need it otherwise
<morphis> cjwatson: ok
<morphis> cjwatson: yeah, renaming is only a cosmetic change
<cjwatson> OK
<pete-woods> hi! chance any core-dev could ack my packaging changes in silo 10? (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-054-2-publish/10/artifact/libqtdbusmock_packaging_changes.diff) would be much appreciated!
<Saviq> jibel, you guys are busy with OTA testing? any ETA on when we could count on QA signoffs?
<davmor2> Saviq: for you......never muhahahahahahaha  Tomorrow possibly
<jibel> Saviq, OTA + national holidays, not before tomorrow sorry
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> just wanted to know
<davmor2> Saviq: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-OoIvgtuzs
<Saviq> davmor2, that video part of your testing routine?
<davmor2> Saviq: No just a reminder that there is always a tomorrow and we didn't say which one :P
<jibel> alecu, hey in silo 55 there is an unbuilt MP, could someone have a look and resubmit the silo for QA?
 * sil2100 brb in a few moments
<alecu> jibel: thanks for the update on silo 55. Sorry to hear about that :-(
<greyback> cihelp: hey, we're having trouble with running dbus-mock tests - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtmir-vivid-amd64-ci/194/console
<greyback> could it be possible the dbus daemon failed to start?
<fginther> greyback, hi
<greyback> fginther: hey!
<fginther> greyback, do those tests start their own dbus deamon?
<greyback> pete-woods: ^
<pete-woods> fginther: yes
<greyback> fginther: yes, a private session daemon
<pete-woods> fginther: this lib is used in a bunch of other projects
<pete-woods> starts a private bus
<pete-woods> sets env vars, etc
<pete-woods> it looks like the private dbus might be failing to start
<pete-woods> but the lib doesn't have a nice way of reporting this
<fginther> pete-woods, greyback, I don't immediately see anything off on this node that could be causing a problem. (i.e. no stuck dbus process and no cruft from prior builds setting around which have been known to cause problems in the past)
<pete-woods> by the looks of the MR, it's not just one node
<fginther> pete-woods, greyback, there is a dbus processing running, but that's the one spawned on init and I from what I understand, this isn't used by the test
<pete-woods> yeah, that's correct
<pete-woods> all the nodes are failing on the MR
<pete-woods> so it seems unlikely to be an infrastructure problem
<greyback> it's just weird, as afaics, nothing in the MP has any impact on that test/dbus
<pete-woods> you could print out the contents of DBUS_SYSTEM_BUS_ADDRESS and DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS environment variables
<pete-woods> to check if the buses have started, and have provided us with addresses
<pete-woods> it does look like a pretty innocent MR
<fginther> greyback, pete-woods, There is a new version of libqtdbusmock1: 0.4+15.04.20151006.3-0ubuntu1, but I can't find anything else interesting
<pete-woods> fginther: I would have expected other projects to be suffering if this was widespread
<fginther> pete-woods, indeed. It's just the only other thing I can think to check here
<fginther> greyback, I'm unable to find anything on the host or the build configuration that would lead to this failure. I did kick off a fresh build of trunk to see if that reveals anything interesting: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qtmir-ci/502/console
<greyback> fginther: thanks. We'll do some more iterating on our end, in case it's our fault after all
<greyback> alan_g: ^^
<pete-woods> greyback: FYI, I just kicked a silo build for one of my projects that heavily uses libqtdbustest/mock ^
<pete-woods> lets see what happens
<greyback> cool
<greyback> it'll probably be fine
<greyback> the gremlins just like that qtmir branch
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-10-13
<Mirv> morning, train
<Mirv> would there be a core-dev available for acking bumping of version dep plus adding of symbols https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-054-2-publish/10/artifact/libqtdbusmock_packaging_changes.diff ? publish job to run with packaging ACK selected at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-054-2-publish/ - a dual silo going into the overlay PPA
<jdstrand> pmcgowan, bfiller: hi! I noticed over the weekend I updated my rc-proposed mako and the calendar alarm sound changed to something very shrill. I don't see how to change it either. was this intended? is it known?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, yes known and being corrected
<jdstrand> I had to disable all the calendars in the app to get it to stop
<pmcgowan> unfortunate side effect of a new alarm sound
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I was running around my house trying to find out what it was
<jdstrand> hehe
<pmcgowan> seb128, thought it was a fire alarm
<bfiller> jdstrand: yeah, it's known
<jdstrand> it is a pretty in your face alarm :)
<pmcgowan> we will have a second sound for alerts
<seb128> pmcgowan, are we going to fix it before rolling ota7 out?
<pmcgowan> charles, we should patch that soon as we can
<pmcgowan> seb128, I think its worth a hotfix
<pmcgowan> jibel, ^
<pmcgowan> maybe if we need to crack the image for something
<jhodapp> Mirv, I need to double check with you that the qtmultimedia and -gles packages are looking good for landing from silo 55 - just with respect to the special handling -gles needs
<jibel> pmcgowan, when will we have the second sound? cannot it land in this ota?
<pmcgowan> jibel, we picked one the other day alecu or charles will know
<pmcgowan> let me find that bug
<Mirv> jhodapp: the -gles build lacks https://launchpadlibrarian.net/220435995/qtmultimedia-opensource-src_5.4.1-1ubuntu12_5.4.1-1ubuntu13.diff.gz
<Mirv> ie your latest changes to non-gles
<jhodapp> Mirv, so I'm not sure what to do, I only knew there was something special to do for -gles. And then there is the -gles handling that robru was working on for the ci-train
<Mirv> jhodapp: I can upload a newer one. the -gles just needs the changes always copied. robru is working for -gles improvement regarding qtmir/qtubuntu/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, these Qt packages are manual.
<jhodapp> Mirv, ah ok, I thought it applied to every package with a -gles
<jhodapp> Mirv, thanks for doing that. Just so I have an idea of what you're doing, are you simply branching a -gles branch of qtmultimedia and bringing in the same patch and updating the debian changelog?
<Mirv> jhodapp: no, the Qt ones need actual changes to be kept so they can't use the exact same source / packaging as our components
<alecu> jibel: pmcgowan: I'll make sure we work on changing the calendar sound ASAP. btw, I cannot find that bug, it should be here, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime
<pmcgowan> alecu, I am filing one, must have forgotten to
<Mirv> jhodapp: yes, in essence that's the only thing I do. its packaging is a fork, but mostly one just syncs over whatever changed in debian/.
<alecu> pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1505688
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1505688 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alerts like for calendar events should use a default sound different from alarms" [Critical,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> alecu, ^^
<Mirv> jhodapp: so now I'm just applying the diff I linked to on top of the ubuntu12 -gles package I already had locally
<jhodapp> Mirv, is there a specific -gles branch that's different from the straight qtmultimedia package?
<jibel> alecu, pmcgowan it should probably land in this OTA, there'll be a respin for apport anyway.
<alecu> jibel: ack
<Mirv> jhodapp: no, no code branch, just what lives in archive. what I do myself is I dget the latest source and use it locally with bzr tools. it's easier that way (to me at least) than having 6 different repos of the various versions (5.5.0, 5.4.2, 5.4.1 and the -gles variants of those)
<Mirv> ...for each of the modules
<jhodapp> Mirv, ah ok
<jhodapp> Mirv, btw, this latest change is just about upstream to Qt
<jhodapp> Mirv, so they'll have all of our code that we did for background playlists
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok the ubuntu13 -gles is now building in the PPA. and, excellent!
<jhodapp> Mirv, awesome thanks
<Mirv> jhodapp: you may have noted that I ported qtubuntu-media and qtubuntu-camera to the new audio role API, the MP:s would use review at some point to be able to ship them with Qt 5.5.
<jhodapp> Mirv, I did see that...I'll review those later today
<Mirv> thanks
<Mirv> jhodapp: oh, and qtvideo-node to the new 5.5's qsgvideonode to fix video playback
<jhodapp> Mirv, ok, so qtubuntu-media, qtubuntu-camera and qtvideo-node
<Mirv> jhodapp: right
<jhodapp> got it, thanks
<pmcgowan> jibel, good news bad news
<jibel> pmcgowan, I cannot bear the suspense, don't keep me waiting :)
<jibel> what are the bad and good news?
<pmcgowan> jibel, you said it, bad news is we are respinning, good news we can fix that crazy alert sound
<jibel> pmcgowan, ah I thought there were more
<charles> pmcgowan, on it now, I'll use the sound that mpt chose when we discussed this with him
<pmcgowan> charles, ack, added to the bug
<charles> Marimbach for calendar and reminder, the screeching alarm clock for clock alarms...
<charles> pmcgowan, thanks
<sil2100> pmcgowan: we will fix the crazy alert sound for OTA-7? ;)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yes
<pmcgowan> since we need apport fixed anyway
<pmcgowan> had to turn my mako off
<sil2100> Yeah, I know, but good we'll fix the alert thing as well
<sil2100> Just tell me what to copy to the snapshot and I'll spin an image
<sil2100> (still waiting for the apport fix tho)
<pete-woods> trainguards: hey guys. are any of you folks also core-devs? (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/498) (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-054-2-publish/10/artifact/libqtdbusmock_packaging_changes.diff)
<pete-woods> was kinda hoping on a packaging ack
<jhodapp> jibel, just to clarify, do you plan to go over silo 55 again or are you satisfied that the merge xavigarcia did is minor enough to not need another round of testing?
<pete-woods> I don't seem to have an effective technique for luring core-devs into my web of review yet
<jibel> jhodapp, we plan to go over it again, then change xavi added was not in the silo when with verified it
<jhodapp> jibel, ok great, that's what I thought...thanks
<sil2100> pete-woods: sadly we're not yet core-devs, but I'm trying hard now to become one :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: good to know :)
<jgdx> are silos to be dual these days? Or vivid+overlay (which is the main target)?
<jgdx> trainguards: ^ halp
<sil2100> jgdx: yeah, you can dual land and both vivid and wily landings go to the overlay then :)
<popey> cihelp: Hi, who is dealing with https://bugs.launchpad.net/qa-dashboard bugs? I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/qa-dashboard/+bug/1505736
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1505736 in Ubuntu CI Dashboard "All the stats are out of date / not working" [Undecided,New]
<ev> ^ Ursinha interesting data point
 * Ursinha reads
<fginther> popey, that's most likely a question for ev and Ursinha. As Colin commented, most of the tests on the dashboard are no longer being executed.
<jgdx> sil2100, great, thanks :)
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: silo 14 should be ready for QA validation
<charles> trainguards, can ubuntu/landing-046 be landed?
<charles> it should be easier to dual land the calendar event sound change after ubuntu/landing-046 straightens out the indicator 15.10 branch version...
<robru> charles: I don't have publish power anymore, you need to find s core dev
<dobey> oh a coredev has to do that?
<dobey> hmm
<robru> dobey: well or motu depending. Whoever has upload rights
<dobey> oh, oops :)
<robru> dobey: thanks
<dobey> thanks?
<dobey> oh, so it's in UNAPPROVED queue now
<dobey> neat
<dobey> i guess a coredev has to approve it though
<charles> yeah
<pat__> 0 ERROR This error was not anticipated by robru. You should definitely let him know immediately.
<robru> pmcgowan: what were you doing that got that?
<pmcgowan> robru, the train page was open in the browser
<pmcgowan> thats it afaik
<robru> pmcgowan: does it fix itself if you reload?
<pmcgowan> refresh fixes it
<robru> pmcgowan: the 0 should be an http error code, that's quite strange
<pmcgowan> maybe flaky net connection
<robru> pmcgowan: could be. Thanks for letting me know
<robru> charles: are you sure you need that in wily and not just in overlay ppa? You can skip unapproved queue if you publish instead to wily+overlay
<robru> charles: actually reading the description is this landing even needed at all? You can just bump the version number in trunk, you don't need to make a release to do that. Then next landing will pick up the change automatically
<charles> robru, I'm open to ideas on the best way to do it. here's the thing:
<charles> robru, the next thing in datetime is to fix the bug pmcgowan reported about changing the default calendar sound. And that issue is everywhere so it seems dual would make sense for that
<charles> robru, so I wanted to do this first, imagining that chaos would reign if I try a dual landing where 15.04's version > 15.10's version
<charles> robru, but in the end what's needed is (a) landing the sound fix and (b) fixing 15.10's version, so if there's an easier path to that, wonderful
<robru> charles: but you can just bump the version when you do the dual landing? There's no rule that says dual landings have to use whatever version
<robru> charles: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-046-2-publish/22/artifact/indicator-datetime_content.diff look at your diff for this silo
<robru> Is that what you intended to do? Looks like the sound change is in there
<charles> robru, no that's not intended. :P
<robru> charles: I think you should abort this landing, merge the MP to trunk manually, then start over with a dual silo
<charles> robru, so you're suggesting I drop 046 (which would need fixing anyway as per above) and manually bump the version in the debian/changelog in the dual landing?
<dobey> weird
<dobey> dual landing?
<robru> charles: yeah that would work too, just make sure you use UNRELEASED instead of wily in your changelog
<dobey> i thought datetime can't do dual landing because of evolution
<robru> I dunno about that
<dobey> where the heck did it pull that sound change from?
<robru> dobey: must be in trunk already
<charles> it is in trunk already. That was how the shear got started; last week I clicked the wrong button and landed the initial change in W only
<dobey> oh
<robru> dobey: it's here: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk.15.10
<dobey> it got landed in the overlay ppa for wily, rather than in wily itself
<robru> charles: you mean in vivid only
<robru> ?
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/5481874/+listing-archive-extra
<dobey> it went to the wrong place
<fginther> greyback__, Have you been able to make any progress on the dbus test issue with qtmir?
<dobey> hmm
<robru> dobey: charles do you know for sure that you need this change in wily proper? Because the policy is for dual silos to go entirely into overlay during wily freeze
<pmcgowan> sil2100, did you upload the change for the new framework?
<dobey> i have no idea about "need" but i know datetime can't do "dual" landing because the e-d-s API is different in wily and vivid
<charles> robru, I think overlay would work for this.
<robru> dobey: charles: like, if your goal is "get this to customers" you don't need to land it in wily, just wily overlay.
<dobey> robru: well, really the goal with this specific branch is "get it in trunk" so i don't think we care too much about archive vs overlay
<charles> right, it may need to be two separate branches due to EDS but both can go in overlay IMO
<dobey> so what, just change the silo to be overlay, then rebuild, retest, and then publish?
<robru> charles: so if this change is already in wily overlay then it should all be fine, just merge the version bump to trunk without a silo
<dobey> the version bump isn't in the overlay
<dobey> the sound change is
<robru> dobey: just abandon the silo because there's nothing to test, it's done already
<charles> silo is already abandoned
<robru> dobey: the version bump isn't worth doinga release for, it can just be in trunk for next time
<robru> charles: thanks
<greyback__> fginther: with a new MP, it solved itself. Have no idea why tbh
<fginther> greyback_, ack
<Saviq> robru, something weird happened with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/445
<Saviq> robru, ERROR qtmir 0.4.6+15.10.20150930.1-0ubuntu1 not found in Silo PPA, when 0.4.6+15.10.20151013-0ubuntu1 is happily built
<Saviq> no idea where it took the 0930.1 version
<robru> Saviq: hm lemme look
<Saviq> +from
<robru> Saviq: that version is the latest version at the top of your qtmir debian/changelog: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/1185/console
<Saviq> robru, well, shouldn't train rewrite it?
<robru> Saviq: yes it should, that's quite strange
<robru> Saviq: especially considering a different version got uploaded
<Saviq> robru, a clue might be that the previous build job was a conflicted qtmir attempt
<Saviq> robru, so the qtmir that is there in the silo was built earlier today
<Saviq> robru, then I tried to build qtmir and qtubuntu, that failed due to a conflict in qtmir, then I built qtubuntu alone and that's what failed with the missing qtmir version
<robru> Saviq: yes, when you try to rebuild something, the first thing the train does is deletes whatever local state it has
<robru> Saviq: so you'll need to rebuilt qtmir then
<robru> Saviq: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/189/consoleFull yep, this woulda done it. you turfed the local files that correspond to the package that's in the silo.
<Saviq> robru, ack, so what changed recently is the auto-filled source package names
<Saviq> robru, so any build job would look for those, not only those listed in the packages to build?
<Saviq> and since the previous qtmir build failed, this happened
<Saviq> robru, wanna hear a feature request?
<robru> Saviq: yeah, a few weeks ago I changed the build job so that the "watch" phase (where it polls the PPA for build status) watches all packages regardless of what you put in PACKAGES_TO_REBUILD. This was done on purpose precisely because of situations like this, because there were cases where a package was busted but some other package was built, so the silo
<robru> said "packages built" and people tried to publish this in a bad state.
<robru> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> robru, right, only problem then is the error is somewhat confusing
<robru> Saviq: yeah, I'm not sure how that could be any different. you'll need to just know that the error doesn't reference the packages you wanted to build, then those packages built ok.
<Saviq> robru, it'd be nice to have requests depending on other requests, so that code is the topmost one is built on top of code from the lower ones, PPAs are added as dependencies in the topmost silo etc.
<robru> Saviq: wat
<Saviq> robru, so, situation we have today: qtmir and unity8 are ready for qa in two separate silos
<Saviq> robru, and we have another request with both qtmir and unity8 that's gonna land after those
<Saviq> robru, I'd love to be able to have my "big" silo to be based on top of the other two
<robru> Saviq: the fact that you have two separate silos ready for QA at the same time is horrible, one will be invalidated and require rebuild as soon as the other lands
<Saviq> robru, I don't
<robru> Saviq: well you can already do that by including all the same MPs
<Saviq> robru, there's no conflict between QA-ready silos
<Saviq> robru, but I have one more that still needs testing ont op of those QA-ready ones
<Saviq> *on top
<robru> Saviq: oh you mean you have one silo for qtmir that's ready and one for unity8 that's ready? it sounded like you said "two silos each with unity8 and qtmir that are ready"
<Saviq> robru, the former
<robru> ok
<Saviq> robru, on top of those two, I have one with unity8 and qtmir
<Saviq> robru, but that's in-progress
<Saviq> robru, because it's waiting for the other two
<Saviq> if I could say in my request that requests foo and bar are prerequisites to this last request
<robru> Saviq: for now the best you can do is duplicate all the MPs in the next silo.
<robru> Saviq: that's a really huge undertaking to implement something like that, I don't think it's going to happen
<Saviq> robru, remember when I said it's a feature request? :)
<Saviq> and you did want to hear it :D
<robru> Saviq: I thought you would suggest a better wording for the error message or something :-P
<Saviq> robru, basically, what's happening is that everyone and their mother is releasing unity8 these days ;P
<robru> Saviq: tell them to stop it :-P
<Saviq> and conflicts are awfully quiet these days
<robru> or coordinate better into bigger silos
<Saviq> robru, well, I could do that, but QA generally likes smaller silos better
<robru> Saviq: train is really not designed to manage tons of conflicts, it's much better if one person makes one silo that includes a number of changes.
<Saviq> robru, I'm not saying it's easy, but there's really only two things that would need to happen unless I'm missing something big - take branches from prerequisite silos instead of trunks and add PPA dependencies (well, and update the citrain tool, but that's not really working well today anyway)
<robru> Saviq: and QA is confused, they should want to test one silo once rather than 8 silos that all have the same package in it
<robru> Saviq: what's wrong with citrain tool?
<Saviq> robru, it upgrades all packages from overlay
<robru> oh right
<Saviq> robru, and it doesn't allow installing deps from archive
<Saviq> robru, I somewhat agree (re: QA confusion), but then a failure is obviously more difficult to pinpoint
<robru> Saviq: how do you have deps in archive that aren't already in the image?
<Saviq> robru, new ones
<Saviq> robru, if you introduce a new dep, it's not gonna get pulled in from archive (it will from overlay today, but that's... the bug above)
<Saviq> that is, if it's there in overlay
<robru> Saviq: when I originally wrote citrain tool, the goal was to prevent updates from coming in from the archive entirely. that was a design goal
<Saviq> robru, sure, updates, but if deps are broken otherwise... that should be allowed
<robru> qa specifically requested the archive not be included
<robru> Saviq: well you'll have to manually install the dep before using citrain tool I guess
<Saviq> robru, yeah, but that leaves the device broken, because ubuntu-touch often gets removed if you don't pay attention
<Saviq> robru, bug #1378245 mentions a way to eat the cake and have it too, at least it worked for me before overlay
<ubot5`> bug 1378245 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "citrain could use a more accurate way to upgrade from silos" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378245
<Saviq> robru, basically, when I have to tell everyone who wants to test to do this, that, and that, that feels like the process is broken
<Saviq> sure I could put it in the description, but who reads that ;P
<Saviq> robru, in any case, feature request provided, ETA? >:]
<robru> Saviq: that'll happen after we get ephemeral PPAs, and after bileto absorbs all of jenkins into itself.
<robru> Saviq: basically, 3-5 years
<Saviq> robru, /me puts a calendar reminder in
<Saviq> nice goals BTW!
<robru> Saviq: yeah those ones are actually doable :-P
<robru> Saviq: also higher priority: making train builds atomic so if you break a rebuild it doesn't throw away the previous good state.
<Saviq> robru, ;)
<jibel> charles, any news on the fire alarm fix?
<charles> jibel, yes, should be in silo in ~15m
<jibel> charles, good, thanks
<bfiller> sil2100, jibel: do you know why rc-proposed images are still using the stable-snapshot ppa? shouldn't they be using the overaly-ppa again?
<charles> hmm. working on phone, working on laptop, failing in jenkins...
<charles> late changes are always a joy
<charles> ah
<robru> Saviq: do you have an active silo currently that is affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1378245 ? can you give me detailed logs of what you need to happen vs. what is actually happening?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1378245 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "citrain could use a more accurate way to upgrade from silos" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-10-14
<robru> michi: do you need help with silo 28?
<michi> robru: No, I abandoned it, thanks
<robru> michi: oh OK
<robru> You're welcome
<michi> I accidentally pasted the wrong MR URL when I created the request.
<michi> I then tried editing it, deleting the original URL and adding the new one.
<michi> But that didn’t seem to fix it.
<michi> So, I abandoned the silo.
<robru> michi: uh
<robru> michi: that absolutely should fix it...
<michi> The original MR did not have a commit message.
<michi> The correct MR did have a commit message.
<robru> michi: yeah but you sound be able to edit the MPs
<michi> After changing the URLs and rebuilding, it still told me that the commit message was missing.
<michi> I edited the URL for the silo MR
<michi> Not the MR itself.
<michi> I had two MRs, and created the silo with the wrong MR by mistake.
<michi> That MR did not have the commit message.
<michi> Then I edited the silo.
<michi> Replaced the wrong MR URL with the correct one.
<michi> The correct one had a commit message all along.
<michi> But the rebuild still told me that the commit message was missing.
<robru> michi: according to the log you never changed the mp list. I guess you forgot to save?
<michi> Hmmm...
<michi> I guess that’s possible, yes.
<michi> So, if there are pending changes, the rebuild button is still active.
<michi> Suggestion: If I hit “edit” and change the contents of a field, the only options at that point should be “cancel” and “save”.
<michi> That would avoid the problem.
<robru> michi: good point, can you file a bug?
<michi> Will do. What’s the project again?
<robru> michi: yeah the requests have different MPs listed
<robru> michi: it's lp:bileto
<michi> Ta!
<robru> michi: thanks for reporting, will fix tomorrow
<michi> No rush!
<michi> thanks for letting me know what I did wrong :)
<robru> You're welcome!
<robru> Saviq: please check your email, i sent an updated citrain script for you to beta test
<Saviq> robru, yup, saw that, will do, just a note that boottest does a similar thing (but just for a single source package instead of scanning a PPA), might be you could share code
<Saviq> robru, and. shouldn't. you. sleep?
<robru> Saviq: it's only 1am!
<Saviq> oh you're fine then, still 4h to go ;P
<robru> Haha
<Mirv> Saviq: we should stand united in trying to help robru, not make it worse! :)
<robru> Saviq: where is the bootest code? Will be hard to share if it's not in the same source tree
<Saviq> robru, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/ubuntu-touch-boottest/
<robru> Saviq: i don't really see anything relevant in there.
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr: silo 57 is ready for QA (the fix for alarms)
<sil2100> I don't see it on the trello board tho
<jibel> sil2100, I suppose robru update broke the bot :(
<sil2100> Yeah, probably, but he sent out an e-mail about that on Monday!
<robru> jibel: i warned you last week
<robru> sil2100: well i sent it Friday but you had all Monday to update.
<jibel> robru, don't really had time to update the bot this week
<robru> jibel: sorry about that. We still have to schedule when to change all the qa statuses too...
<Saviq> robru, sure, just saying
<jibel> 24h notice on a release week is a bit short to do an update
<robru> jibel: you don't work through the weekend? ;-)
<jibel> no
<robru> jibel: should be easy update, just stop reading merge-proposals field and read sources field instead.
<jibel> robru, not that trivial because I still need the detail for the merge_proposals and the comments. So now I've to do it in 2 passes
<jibel> load the list then load the detail of each ticket
<robru> jibel: why do you need the comments?
<jibel> robru, because people write comments sometimes
<robru> jibel: but you could just link to the ticket. Not sure why that needs to be in the trello board
<jibel> I'll probably remove the comment, too much noise and it became useless
<jibel> but still need the merge proposals
<jibel> robru, I need the merge proposals at least because it adds the detailed status of each MP that bileto doesn't provide
<robru> jibel: why do you need the merge proposals? I thought you were only parsing package names from there, that's obsolete
<robru> Oh
<jibel> robru, for example https://trello.com/c/NLhBM0OJ/2371-269-ubuntu-landing-055-qtubuntu-media-indicator-sound-media-hub-jhodapp
<jibel> for each MP you know it's status adnd the status of the reviews
<jibel> much faster than opening bileto, clicking on each merge and manually check its status
<robru> jibel: how are you getting the statuses? Are you using lplib in your bot?
<jibel> yes
<robru> Hmmmmmmm your bot does more than i thought.
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: can I have an ETA on when silo 14 will be tested please? I’m hoping to land another silo on top of that one this week
<robru> jibel: i don't want you to implement a two-pass thing, is it OK if you wait for me to re-add mp list tomorrow? Can you live with broken bot for a day?
<davmor2> oSoMoN: not for ota7 though right?
<jibel> robru, that's fine I'll fix it it looks simple enough
<jibel> davmor2, no for 8
<davmor2> E:TOOMANYSILONUMBERS
<oSoMoN_> davmor2, (sorry my connection hung up, dunno if you saw my response) no, that’s not for ota7
<davmor2> oSoMoN: so there are a couple of silos that need to land for ota 7 and then we start on the list of silos for ota8
<robru> oSoMoN_: hey while I've got you here can you comment on the autoremove? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/make-useful-again/+merge/274338
<oSoMoN_> davmor2, ok, thanks!
<oSoMoN_> robru, sure, lemme check
<robru> oSoMoN_: like do you expect the silo to result in the removal of qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-web-plugin-assets?
<robru> (Or perhaps was that removed by a recent seed change...)
<oSoMoN_> robru, yes that’s correct, that package doesn’t exist anymore, if your device was on stable the removal is expected
<robru> oSoMoN_: OK great, thanks
<jibel> davmor2, can you take 57? there is no card for it
<jibel> davmor2, it is the fire alarm fix
<davmor2> jibel: yeap
<jibel> davmor2, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/508
<dbarth> hey trainguards, i got silo 006 for a new oxide 1.10 landing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/511
<dbarth> can you help me upload the build 1.10.2 from the phablet ppa onto this silo for vivd testing?
<dbarth> (same overlay requirement as usual)
<dbarth> note that we will probably have another pre-release before the actual landing, so thanks for your patience with us ;)
<oSoMoN_> dbarth, chrome 46 has been declared stable, maybe chris wants to release 1.10.3 and we use that directly?
<jibel> oSoMoN, we'll land silo 55, then 2 unity/mir silos, then yours
<oSoMoN> jibel, excellent, thanks!
<Mirv> dbarth: ok!
<Mirv> dbarth: although, answer oSoMoN first I guess
<dbarth> oSoMoN: would make sense; chrisccoulson ^^ wdyt?
<dbarth> Mirv: ok, then maybe we can wait a bit for that upload indeed
<Mirv> dbarth: ok, just ping us again when needed
<davmor2> sil2100: can you copy silo 57 to the snapshot
<sil2100> davmor2: on it, thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_: hey hey! Could you press teh publish buttonz on https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-057-2-publish/12/console ?
<Mirv> ogra_: while looking at sil2100's requests, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-054-2-publish/10/ is also waiting (has packaging changes)
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: do you guys know anything about Ken's progress on the apport problem?
<davmor2> sil2100: let me just try and read Ken's mind
<sil2100> davmor2: and...?
<sil2100> What did you read?
<sil2100> Don't tell me you can't do it, pfff
<davmor2> sil2100: sorry it's a maze and now I'm lost
<sil2100> Quoting popey: so disappoint...
<jibel> sil2100, no progress
<sil2100> mterry: hey!
<sil2100> mterry: you have a moment maybe to publish https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-057-2-publish/build for us? :)
<sil2100> It's indicator-datetime
<mterry> sil2100, will look
<ogra_> sil2100, oops, sorry your ping slipped through
<sil2100> Thank you!
 * ogra_ only noticed it now
<sil2100> ogra_: no worries :)
<sil2100> hmm, jibel, davmor2: I'll kick a new image with the indicator-datetime for now, we can have another one once the apport fix is ready
<jibel> sil2100, works for me
<jhodapp> jibel, any update on silo 55?
<jibel> jhodapp, rvr had some question about the controls in the indicator
<jibel> questions*
<jibel> rvr, ^
<rvr> jhodapp: Hi
<jhodapp> hey rvr
<rvr> jhodapp: The controls seems to be deactivated
<rvr> jhodapp: But the silo description says they are re-enabled
<jhodapp> rvr, yes that's expected with the stable version of the music-app
<rvr> jhodapp: Ok
<jhodapp> rvr, the music-app is only adding a single track to the playlist at the moment, because it's not the version fully using a background playlist
<rvr> jhodapp: Hmm
<jhodapp> so that's correct behavior for the controls since there's nothing to skip to
<rvr> jhodapp: But I can't pause the current track
<jhodapp> rvr, for that we'd have to ask xavigarcia
<jhodapp> rvr, I agree you should be able to
<rvr> alf: Silo 16 approved
<alf> rvr: Great, thanks
<jgdx> trainguards: is it possible to land account-polld using the train?
<sil2100> jgdx: let me take a look
<jgdx> sil2100, ty
<sil2100> jgdx: yes, should be no problem, I see it's been already landed in the train, there are even two silos with it (one ready for QA, but not sure if QA picked it up yet)
<kgunn> trainguards so on silo 16 for mir0.17, we dual landed that....we'd also like to have someone copy that over to the wily archive as well
<kgunn> there is an update to help fix a break due to a last minute mesa update in wily
<kgunn> is there a process? or just ask here ? :)
<jibel> sil2100, FYI expect silo 23 to land in one hour or so then you can build the final image
<sil2100> kgunn: hah, I just poked on -devel about 0.16 being copied to wily ;)
<sil2100> kgunn: since 0.16 already had the fix
<sil2100> kgunn: but yeah, seb128 is on it
<kgunn> sil2100: ah but aiui, 16 didn't
<kgunn> we never landed a 16.2 afaik
<sil2100> I tried building 0.16.1+15.10.20150930.1 in a chroot and the bug with headers was gone
<sil2100> Anyway, I started looking into the build failure as it had no bug assigned again
<seb128> kgunn, you want 0.17 to be copied to wily?
<sil2100> Yeah, first I try to publish, wonder if there are packaging changes ;)
 * sil2100 publishes
<sil2100> Nope
<sil2100> seb128: could you do some button pressing/reviewing? :)
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-2-publish/
<sil2100> (I'm not authorized)
<seb128> done
<sil2100> \o/
<kgunn> alf: camako alan_g ^ and looks like mir17 getting into wily as well, so all done
<camako> kgunn, cool
<alf> kgunn: ack
<jgdx> sil2100, ty!
<jibel> kenvandine, sil2100 silo 23 approved
<jibel> sil2100, it must go to the snapshot then you can rebuild an image
<popey> fginther: we may need some help with the weather app shortly, as we have to implement another API key for OpenWeatherMap (see bug 1505848) which needs injecting as per TWC previously (same file) via tha jenkins magic you made...
<ubot5`> bug 1505848 in Ubuntu Weather App "OWM now requires an API key" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1505848
<pmcgowan> jibel, did we get the alert sound fix?
<jibel> pmcgowan, yes, it's in latest rc-proposed build
<pmcgowan> cool
<jibel> pmcgowan, now waiting for the publication of the apport fix to the snapshot and next build should be the last for this OTA
 * pmcgowan crosses fingers
<pmcgowan> jibel, thanks
<sil2100> jibel: let me copy it over to the snapshot now
<jibel> sil2100, let me know when you start a build then I'll ask for a new round of sanity tests
<sil2100> kenvandine: can you publish your apport silo? :)
 * sil2100 copied the binaries now
<sil2100> Once those get published, I kick the image
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr: the image is still building, should be done in ~0.5-1h
<boiko> robru: hi, quick question: I removed an MR from silo 11, and now address-book-service has no changes in that silo, how can I get its packages removed from the PPA?
<robru> boiko: step one: ask me
<robru> boiko: step two: wait patiently ;-)
<boiko> robru: haha, ok, I thought maybe a rebuild or an extra build option in the jenkins job
<robru> boiko: that's a wishlist feature, not implemented yet
<boiko> robru: so, could you please remove address-book-service packages from silo 11?
<robru> boiko: done ;-)
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-10-15
<mterry> Who's testing OTA-7?  I wanted to bring bug 1501330 to people's attention
<ubot5`> bug 1501330 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] Crash with open context menu" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1501330
<popey> mterry: bit late for ota-7
<popey> mterry: maybe poke davmor2 or jibel
<mterry> popey, I know it's late, but it's a bad bug
<popey> mterry: sure, we have a few :)
<mterry> popey, ok...  it's a bad regression let's say
<popey> mterry: maybe ping davmor2 / jibel / sil2100 a mail?
<mterry> yeah maybe.  Maybe no one else thinks it's that bad and we ship anyway, which is fine.  But maybe they agree
<Saviq> morning
<Saviq> trainguards, publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/035 please?
<Mirv> Saviq: let's see
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks!
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, seems D09add_ppa~ci-train-ppa-service~stable-phone-overlay does not add overlay to wily builds?
<Saviq> jibel, sorry about fix-releasing the bugs, I was fixing the status for unity8 and got trigger-happy for the image tasks, only realized later that might not be what we want
<jibel> Saviq, np
<Saviq> trainguards, can you guys help with the version number of unity-notifications here https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-022/+sourcepub/5519545/+listing-archive-extra ? train insists on keeping the .is. part, do I need to bump the version to avoid that?
<Mirv> :D
<Mirv> Saviq: I think the answer is yes
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, I already mentioned that a week ago... the train changed behavior and doesn't treat reverts properly
<sil2100> So you need to change it in the changelog
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, I tried, but it was still lower in changelog because the .is. was for 15.10
<Saviq> sil2100, is there a channel that does not use stable-snapshot for the overlay? /me just ground some teeth to understand why mir 0.17 wasn't available on my phone...
<Mirv> Saviq: my impression on channels is that there's a channel for EVERYTHING. precise + phablet PPA? sure!
<Mirv> (just joking about the example)
<Saviq> yeah, I think it wasn't clear to me that there actually is a snapshot of the overlay PPA, and that rc-proposed is switched to it during freezes
<Mirv> right, I can see that might be confusing. there's no overlay visibility on images until the OTA is out.
<sil2100> Saviq: sadly, no channel yet...
<Saviq> sil2100, does everyone know that to properly test vivid+overlay today they need to modify the PPA?
<Mirv> I'd think jibel's team does
<sil2100> Saviq: the reason for that is that we actually have only one infra for building images, so building every image would require manual switches to make sure we don't pull in the wrong rootfs into a wrong channel
<sil2100> Normally we'd use rc-proposed for that and just keep the snapshot images somewhere else, but the channel layout has many dependencies
<sil2100> So to have the snapshot images promotable for all devices, it's spread over multiple channels depending on rc-proposed/ubuntu
<Saviq> sil2100, I understand the reason, just I'm worried people might be surprised by it
<Saviq> it might not be clear that this modification is needed
<Saviq> at latest when you have a dependency in overlay
<sil2100> Saviq: will mention it in the landing e-mail if we won't unblock rc-proposed
<Saviq> sil2100, I think we need a better channel for those kind of announcements, landing email is quite high throughput and people miss it (like non-landing people were not aware of overlay getting enabled on wily)
<Saviq> sil2100, maybe just a wiki page with current status that people would subscribe to or something...
<robru> Saviq: sil2100 Mirv: what? That's not a train-generated revert, train reverts use ~is instead of "is" specifically so the new version generation still works.
<Saviq> robru, yeah, that was likely some manual thing around gcc transition
<robru> Saviq: weird, train has good support for generating reverts, very easy to do, people should use it ;-)
<robru> sil2100: i don't believe any revert-related logic changed recently
<sil2100> robru: well, in the old times that's how reverted version looked like
<sil2100> .is.
<fginther> Saviq, do you have an example? (D09add_ppa~ci-train-ppa-service~stable-phone-overlay does not add overlay to wily builds)
<sil2100> Since ~is wouldn't work as it's smaller than the previous version
<sil2100> robru: didrocks's reverter was changing versions of 1.2-0ubuntu1 to 1.2.is.1.1-0ubuntu1
<jibel> sil2100, the bot will be down for a while, the instance on which it was running is lost
<sil2100> jibel: forever?
<jibel> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> Wait, what?
<sil2100> Why?
<davmor2> sil2100: because the cloud!
<jibel> sil2100, the base image the instance used got deleted
<sil2100> So I'll have to setup stuff again myself as well
<jibel> sil2100, so only the diff remains which is pretty useless
<jibel> sil2100, I don't know for you
<jibel> sil2100, ask is
<jibel> IS*
<robru> sil2100: yes i specifically changed it to use ~is so that newer releases could work without bumping versions
<sil2100> I had my scripts on lcy01
<sil2100> robru: so how does it revert the version then?
<sil2100> robru: let's say we have a package version of 1.2-0ubuntu1 and want to revert it to 1.1-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> robru: what will be the generated revert version?
<robru> sil2100: the reverted version is higher because of the period. Eg 1.2.~is is higher than 1.2
<robru> sil2100: it would be 1.2.~is.1.1
<sil2100> Ok, so the dot
<robru> sil2100: you can try it in a silo, it's live in production. Just assign a silo with a manual source, then run Jenkins "revert" job, will upload a revert to the silo automatically, very easy, no manual fuss
<sil2100> Anyway, the .is. was working pretty well in the past
<sil2100> And it's anyway strange that the train just continued to use that version
<robru> sil2100: .is. Didn't work because building a new version sorted lower, 1.2.1 is less than 1.2.is, but not 1.2.~is.
<robru> sil2100: it's not strange, the train tried to generate a new version, but it was less than .is. So it grabbed that version instead
<sil2100> robru: wait, what? Why? Since a rebuild is just enough to get a higher version and that's what we wanted to have
<robru> This exact problem is why i switched the reverter to use ~is
<sil2100> robru: for instance, if you have 0.2+15.04.20150930.is.0.2+15.04.20150922.2-0ubuntu1, then a 0.2+15.04.20151001-0ubuntu1 is good enough
<robru> sil2100: well i don't know the exact versions involved but if the silo/archive has a higher version than what the train generated, the train uses the higher version
<Saviq> fginther, jobs http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/6474/
<robru> Saviq: what were the exact versions in this case?
<sil2100> Just saying that .is. was working fine, and that a change to .~is. wasn't super necessary
<sil2100> Still, I would want to have certainity that the .is. case is properly handled as a revert even now as well
<sil2100> Since we have multiple packages with versioning like that
<robru> sil2100: change was made a long time ago, I can assure you I did it to solve a problem I faced at the time, I don't do things arbitrarily
<robru> sil2100: at any rate this seems like a bug in the code that generates version numbers, not a bug in the revert logic.
<Saviq> robru, unirt-notifications 0.1.2+15.10.20150623.is.0.1.2+15.10.20150804-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> *unity
<Saviq> fginther, for example the wily qmluitests job under there
<robru> sil2100: this case is particularly confusing because the original "revert" was 0.1.2+15.10.20150623.is.0.1.2+15.10.20150706.1-0ubuntu1 (note the "reverted" version is higher than the new version). That makes no damn sense. It reverted to a newer version
<robru> sil2100: anyway I filed a bug, will fix tomorrow https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1506417
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1506417 in CI Train [cu2d] "Version number generator chokes on .is. revert packages." [Undecided,Triaged]
<Mirv> robru: I'm going to link this to you again. There's TL;DR too. https://www.reddit.com/comments/meaq9/the_real_quick_fix_to_get_your_fucked_up_sleep/
<fginther> Saviq, thanks. I think I see the problem. The qmluitest is a special snowflake and appears to be missing the hook to add the overlay in the correct location
<Mirv> it's starting to shift towards robru ending his Wednesday later than me ending my Thursday.
<robru> Mirv: but it's not even 4AM!
 * Mirv mutters something about hopeless case
<robru> Mirv: yeah I guess the protein smoothie at 1AM was a bad move
<davmor2> Mirv: yeah you have grounds to talk :P
<Saviq> fginther, sry about that :|
<fginther> Saviq, no worries, should be an easy fix
<Saviq> robru, sil2100, I've a feeling citrain tool should deal with stable-snapshot somehow as well in that case
<robru> Saviq: it treats stable-snapshot the same as overlay... is that not what you want?
<Saviq> robru, no, because train doesn't know about stable-shapshot
<robru> Saviq: uh, no? the apt pinning pins the silo above all else. overlay, snapshot, and archive are all "disabled" (in that deps will get pulled in if necessary but are otherwise ignored)
<Saviq> robru, my problem today: tried to citrain silo 22 and it failed in deps, after some digging I found out that overlay wasn't on the phone, stable-snapshot was, instead
<Saviq> robru, when overlay goes ahead after the snapshot, things get tricky (because qtmir, correctly, built against mir released yesterday, but the phone couldn't find it, because it's on stable-snapshot)
<robru> Saviq: then I guess it's up to you to add overlay ppa before using citrain tool? I'm not sure what you're expecting to happen in that case.
<Saviq> robru, well, yeah, that means you can't rely on the tool in general
<robru> Saviq: the bigger question is, why are you developing against a stable image? shouldn't you be using a later image with overlay ppa?
<Saviq> robru, there isn't oe
<Saviq> one
<robru> bah
<Saviq> robru, rc-proposed is on stable-snapshot until OTA7 is released
<robru> I have no idea why stable-snapshot even exists. Apparently our stable overlay wasn't stable enough.
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> well, I understand why it exist
<Saviq> s
<Saviq> otherwise we wouldn't be able to land between spinning the first rc-proposed image and its release
<Saviq> but the solution seems flawed, at that point I'm starting to feel like the rtm approach was clearer
<robru> Saviq: I'm off to bed soon, ask around if it makes sense to just unconditionally add overlay PPA when installing silos (so that stable phones have both stable snapshot and stable overlay). then I'll add that tomorrow with other fixes
<Saviq> anyway, //food first
<Saviq> robru, that might be a solution indeed
<robru> Saviq: I don't really understand the implications fully but it seems to me that if you're developing a silo, you want the overlay, not the snapshot
<Saviq> robru, totally
<robru> anyways, goodnight
<Saviq> o/
<jibel> kgunn, FYI silos 16 and 35 landed
<pete-woods> sil2100: need moor power
<sil2100> :|
 * pete-woods has kinda given up on landing that silo until you become a core-dev
<pmcgowan> jibel, how we doing this morning
<jibel> pmcgowan, lol
<jibel> pmcgowan, check your email :)
<jibel> s
<jibel> pmcgowan, OTA7-wise last image is okay, we re-ran a round of tests on it and it's fine. However we'll have a respin
<pmcgowan> jibel, so I see
<sil2100> Yeah, exciting morning
<oSoMoN> cihelp: are there plans to enable automated testing on desktop? IIRC otto was discontinued but I was told that something better, with real hw, would replace it
<Saviq> fginther, so https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/use_sdk_13/+merge/271603/comments/693152 shows that vivid passed but wily didn't, because one had the overlay and the other did not
<fginther> Saviq, I'm testing a fix. When it's working, I'll re-build that MP
<Saviq> fginther, ack, thanks
<fginther> oSoMoN, that's a question better answered by ev or Ursinha
<oSoMoN> ev, Ursinha: are there plans to enable automated testing on desktop? IIRC otto was retired but I seem to remember that something better, with real hw, would replace it
<xavigarcia> trainguards: Hi there, I would need permissions to create silos. I need to land some changes for the sound indicator
<sil2100> xavigarcia: hey! What's your LP ID ?
<xavigarcia> sil2100: xavi-garcia-mena
<rvr> jhodapp: Silo 55 approved, as you can see
<rvr> :)
<jhodapp> rvr, yay
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you please publish silo 55 then?
<sil2100> xavigarcia: added you to the team, you should be good now :)
<sil2100> jhodapp: looking
<sil2100> Fingers crossed that I have enough permissions to publish it
<fginther> Saviq, is this an acceptable solution to the wily qmluitests? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-wily-amd64-qmluitest-ci-test/2/
<Saviq> fginther, it's green, so I'd say so :)
<fginther> Saviq, it doesn't use the VMs as the current test does and just runs the whole thing as a regular pbuild with the extra hooks to install xvfb
<Saviq> fginther, but let me verify it actually gets packages from overlay
<Saviq> fginther, hmm I can't see in the log that it actually downloads any package from the overlay ppa
<fginther> Saviq, I tested it with trunk, I can rerun it with the other MP
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, that'd be useful as that's where we have the problem (requiring UITK 1.3 fix that's only in overlay)
<jibel> rvr, jhodapp xavigarcia thanks for your work on silo 55
<jibel> !
<jhodapp> yeah, glad to see it landing!
<jhodapp> thanks jibel and rvr for your patience
<fginther> Saviq, ack. The log indicates that the PPA was added, but no packages were pulled from it. I'll update you with the results from the MP having problems
<Saviq> fginther, it might be because we're not dpkg-depending on anything, so if the packages are there, it's fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you add a >= 1.3.1679 for UITK dep in your 1.3 branch?
<Saviq> 1676 rather
<xavigarcia> jibel, jhodapp: brilliant it was finally approved! \o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<jhodapp> sil2100, seems that qtmultimedia got hung up landing though
<sil2100> jhodapp: *sigh* yeah, we'll need a core dev
<sil2100> kenvandine, mterry: could you guys look at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/publishable and publish those 2 silos?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed
<jhodapp> sil2100, who can we ask?
<sil2100> jhodapp: poked kenvandine and mterry
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<jhodapp> sil2100, perfect thanks
<Saviq> fginther, we now have a dependency on a package from overlay in that MP https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/use_sdk_13/+merge/271603
<fginther> Saviq, thanks, giving it a test now
<kenvandine> sil2100, looking
<sil2100> kenvandine: thank you!
<kenvandine> sil2100,  jhodapp: done
<jhodapp> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> np
<rvr> oSoMoN: ping
<oSoMoN> rvr, pong
<rvr> oSoMoN: Checking silo 14
<rvr> oSoMoN: In the previews, I see none for Google Maps
<rvr> oSoMoN: It's weird, because I can see previews for Google Maps on the tab list
<oSoMoN> rvr, yes, I was seeing that too in my testing, not sure exactly what’s happening there
<oSoMoN> rvr, as it was only for google maps I decided to let it through and will file a bug to investigate properly the issue
<jdstrand> sil2100: would you mind verifying I setup https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/518 correctly? this is not a dual landing (upload already pushed to wily) and I plan to upload directly to the ppa
<sil2100> jdstrand: looking
<sil2100> jdstrand: looks good so far!
<sil2100> Let's assign it and upload
<sil2100> jdstrand: assigned, silo 016
<rvr> oSoMoN: In the top sites, when a site is long tapped, only the first one is selected (grayed)
<oSoMoN> rvr, yeah, the highlight should be disabled when there is no keyboard (it indicates keyboard focus), that’s a minor issue that sneaked through
<sil2100> popey, jibel, rvr, davmor2, robru, ogra_: I think we might skip the LT meeting today since we have the malicious meeting right now
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> Not sure if we'll finish in time
<robru> OK
<ogra_> our snappy standup runs over as well here
<popey> sil2100: ok
<fginther> Saviq, that MP with the updated dependency is passing here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-wily-amd64-qmluitest-ci-test/4/console
<Trevinho> trainguards: Error in tempdir() using /tmp/XXXXXXXXXX: Could not create directory /tmp/19bxoPhTef: No space left on device at /usr/bin/uscan line 883. :o ^^^
<sil2100> Trevinho: oh no, again
<sil2100> Give me a moment
<jdstrand> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Trevinho: could you retry now?
<Trevinho> k
<bfiller> sil2100: how come the rc-proposed image still pointing at stable-snapshot ppa? shouldn't it be using overlay-ppa again?
<sil2100> bfiller: no, since daily-builds are disabled
<sil2100> The rc-proposed channel is still used for OTA-7 as per announcement I made :)
<sil2100> (this will be fixed for next OTA btw., as per my earlier e-mail)
<bfiller> sil2100: ok, sorry I missed that
<bfiller> sil2100: it will switch to overlay once ota7 is released?
<sil2100> bfiller: yes, which should happen this week even I suppose
<sil2100> bfiller: the new idea is to use the rc channel for OTA-x re-spins and leave rc-proposed as overlay-only
<sil2100> But that's for the next release
<bfiller> sil2100: ok
<oSoMoN> rvr, how is the rest of silo 14 looking?
<Saviq> fginther, ack, it doesn't say anywhere where it downloaded it from, but as long as it's there, fine by me ;)
<fginther> Saviq, thanks for examining it. I'll get it updated.
<rvr> oSoMoN: The rest looks good. I'm not very happy with the two found issues, though. They are a bit annoying from the user perspective.
<rvr> oSoMoN: OpenStreetMap doesn't show either
<jhodapp> sil2100, you can free silo 47 btw, I don't need it anymore
<oSoMoN> rvr, I agree, but they qualify as minor issues, I’ll file high priority bugs for them as soon as it lands, if that’s ok with you
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ok, please address them as soon as possible.
<oSoMoN> rvr, will do
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks for the thorough testing!
<rvr> oSoMoN: You're welcome :)
<sil2100> jdstrand: remember to upload to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016 when you have the packag ready
<jdstrand> sil2100: yes, I tried to upload but it isn't there
<jdstrand> I used lp:~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-016/vivid
<sil2100> jdstrand: hm, did you get a reject?
<sil2100> dput ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-016 should just work
<jdstrand> my dput configuration handles the lp:~ bit for me (or at least, it always has)
<jdstrand> I didn't see a reject. let me see if it went somewhere
<jdstrand> ah yes, I did get it
<jdstrand> I forgot to include the orig.tar.gz
<jdstrand> it is weird that I need it-- the ppa should have it...
<jdstrand> ok, they are there now, and building
<sil2100> jdstrand: \o/
<jhodapp> sil2100, still around?
<jhodapp> robru, ping
<robru> jhodapp: her
<robru> Hey
<jhodapp> robru, hey man, you can free up silo 47 at your leisure...I don't need it anymore
<robru> jhodapp: thanks
<jhodapp> np
<robru> jhodapp: actually you have the power to abandon if you want to try it
<jhodapp> robru, oh, am I able to do that myself with the abandon button?
<robru> Yeah ;-)
<jhodapp> sure let me try it, thanks
<jhodapp> awesome, done!
<pmcgowan> sil2100, so is the silo loaded? testing?
<pmcgowan> jibel, silo16?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, silo says ready to build
<jdstrand> yes. it just finished
<pmcgowan> ah ok
<jibel> pmcgowan, it is not ready for qa, is it?
<pmcgowan> guess not
<jdstrand> jibel: I'll ping you. I want to do a quick test first
<sil2100> jdstrand: let me run a watch-only build to change the train status
<sil2100> Oh, you're doing that now :)
<sil2100> Good!
<jdstrand> sil2100: I did already
<jdstrand> is devel-proposed the proper channel for wily overlay?
<sil2100> jdstrand: yes, we build devel-proposed images from wily + overlay
<sil2100> rc-proposed for vivid + overlay of course ;)
<jibel> jdstrand, can you ping alesage and ToyKeeper too
<jdstrand> yeah, I knew about that one, wasn't sure what wily + overlay really meant
<jdstrand> jibel: ack
<sil2100> I go exercise now for a bit, but I'll be around for package copies and image builds in a bit
<jdstrand> oh sigh
<jdstrand> udf gave me an error:
<jdstrand> $ sudo ubuntu-emulator create --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu --arch=i386 devel-proposed.x86
<jdstrand> ...
<jdstrand> Setting up...
<jdstrand> open /home/jamie/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator/devel-proposed.x86/sdcard.img: permission denied
<jdstrand> sure enough, sdcard.img is owned by root
 * jdstrand attempts to flash a mako
<oSoMoN> rvr, FYI I just filed https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506579 as discussed earlier, and I will test again the lack of previews for google maps and openstreetmap (I haven’t been able to reproduce on desktop so far)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1506579 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Highlight doesn’t follow right-clicked preview in new tab view" [High,Triaged]
<rvr> oSoMoN: Cool
<jdstrand> meh, I may not be able to test wily. I can flash an emulator and I can't flash a mako ('error pushing:'
 * jdstrand tries different cable
<dobey> trainguards, cihelp: anyone know how one might debug why occasionally tests are hanging for 10 minutes on launchpad buildsers, but seem to always work fine locally?
<jdstrand> jibel: are you aware of any issues with the keyboard not coming up on mako?
<jdstrand> jibel: rc-proposed
<jibel> jdstrand, nope, I saw it once on krillin on first boot
 * jdstrand feels like he is being thwarted at every turn
<jibel> but no one could confirm
<jdstrand> I can't flash an emulator, I can't flash wily overly and now my dogfooding phone doesn't have a keyboard
<jdstrand> jibel: I was able to test the example clicks. feel free to test silo 016 whle I figure this out
<jibel> jdstrand, a vivid emulator or wily?
<jdstrand> jibel: I only tested vivid overlay due to the above
<jibel> jdstrand, where is the test click?
<jdstrand> I test vivid overlay mako with the updated packages
<jdstrand> http://lillypilly.canonical.com/~jamie/click/1506467/
<jibel> thanks
<robru> dobey: dunno, sorry
<jibel> jdstrand, alesage will do the verification of silo 16
<alesage> jdstrand, hiya
<jgdx> trainguards: hi, any suggestions on how to debug this [1] failure? It's been failing consistently, but I can't replicate it (even on am64). [1] https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-1-build/197/consoleFull
<alesage> dobey, maybe try an s-build locally?
<jdstrand>  alesage hey :)
<robru> jgdx: looking
<jgdx> robru, thanks
<pmcgowan> jibel, sil2100 I need to be gone for a while but you got it under control
<jibel> pmcgowan, yes, it should be all right.
<robru> jgdx: did you see the full error log? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/221339749/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.ubuntu-push_0.68%2B15.10.20151015-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz there's failures in the testsuite, that's not something I have any kowledge of, sorry
<robru> jgdx: ie, not a train problem
<jgdx> i did
<jgdx> why is it building for wily at all?
<robru> jgdx: because it's a dual silo.
<jgdx> okay, I thought wily was closed up
<robru> jgdx: "closed up"? wily builds go into overlay PPA until wily+1 opens to accept those packages
<jgdx> i thought vivid+overlay builds went into the overlay
<jgdx> but that makes sense, I guess
<robru> jgdx: currently dual silos are configured so that everything goes into the overlay.
<jgdx> okay
<robru> jgdx: wily is in feature freeze so phone stuff can't land new feature there, but that doesn't mean that we just ignore it.
<robru> jgdx: the policy is always that the newest devel release has to be developed for then features backported to vivid. you can't just develop for vivid, otherwise the devel release rots.
<robru> jgdx: so wily overlay ppa is just a holding spot until wily+1 opens so we can send packages there.
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yep
<jgdx> robru, ah, got it. I'll reproduce on wily---thanks!
<robru> jgdx: heh, you're welcome
<jdstrand> robru: hey, I'm looking at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/518 (this is the click hotfix update). alesage is doing the QA testing. How do I say that this is 'Ready for QA'?
<robru> jdstrand: click edit and then change 'QA Required' to 'Ready for QA' in the dropdown
<jdstrand> oh meh
<jdstrand> I just looked at that
<jdstrand> thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<jdstrand> alesage: ok, I just now toggled this to 'Ready for QA'. delay was due to ignorance
<jdstrand> alesage: do you have an questions on it?
<alesage> jdstrand, not at the moment no, jibel directed me to the faux clicks for testing
<robru> Saviq: if you're still around: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/further-fixes/view/head:/citrain
<jdstrand> alesage: ok, so, in addition to the install of apps from the store, for those, install, see if it did what is expected, uninstall, then move to the next one
<alesage> jdstrand, ack--testing updates atm
<jdstrand> great
<jdstrand> alesage: let me know if you need anything
<alesage> jdstrand, shall do
<Saviq> robru, will try it out tomorrow, "loudly" feels weird when you can set -x, but ok
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/+activereviews looks sad :P
<Saviq> fginther, looks like it didn't work... https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-wily/508/console
<robru> Saviq: set -x was spewing all kinds of garbage and printing things out of order.
<robru> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12793387/ output is much cleaner now
<robru> Saviq: yikes @ activereviews.
<sil2100> alesage, jdstrand: testing click in progress? :)
<Saviq> robru, I'll be trying it out for sure
<jdstrand> I did my part. it is 'Ready for QA'. alesage is testing it now
<alesage> sil2100, yessir
<robru> Saviq: great, thanks
<jibel> sil2100, on it
<alesage> sil2100, jdstrand passing 16 in a moment
<sil2100> \o/
<jdstrand> \o/
<jibel> sil2100, copy to overlay and snapŝhot + respin ?
<sil2100> Yep!
<sil2100> jibel: I copy it to the OTA-6 snapshot for a OTA-6+ respin
<jibel> sil2100, tell me when  the builds are in progress and I'll send an email to the testing team for results tomorrow morning
<sil2100> jibel: ok, the copies are in progress
<jibel> sil2100, what is the channel for OTA6 hotfix?
<sil2100> I think we'll have to use rc-proposed... ;/ Since otherwise we won't have the fix on all channels
<sil2100> So I would recommend first building the OTA-6+ image to rc-proposed, then next one the OTA-7 re-spin
<sil2100> That way rc-proposed users will not go too much into the past for too long
<jibel> sil2100, so we cannot test OTA6 hotfix and OTA7 at the same time?
<sil2100> No, it's anyway not possible as we only have one building infra for rootfses
<jibel> sil2100, is anyone using the rc channel?
<sil2100> So when we are building the OTA-6 version, we can't build anything until it finishes
<jibel> not really efficient
<sil2100> Yeah, I know, but not much we can do here, that's how cdimage works
<jibel> sil2100, you could build an OTA7 image push it to RC then build an OTA6 hotfix?
<sil2100> jibel: sure
<sil2100> We can do it like that
<jibel> sil2100, this way we can tests both tonight
<jibel> test*
<sil2100> I'll kick the OTA-7 one in a minute, since I want the binaries to publish fully
<jibel> sil2100, make sure devs are aware that rc-proposed will contain OTA6 not the latest proposed
<jibel> sil2100, otherwise there'll be some surprises tomorrow
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, I'll try to build an overlay-based rc-proposed image as soon as the OTA-6+ one is done...
<sil2100> But not sure if I'll be awake for so long
<sil2100> So probably tomorrow
<jdstrand> sil2100: where did you push the ota6+? I don't see it in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages
<jibel> sil2100, okay in summary which channels should I ask to review? rc (krillin build 28) for OTA7 and rc-proposed (krillin build 151) for OTA6+ correct?
<sil2100> jdstrand: you need to publish the silo, I don't have the permissions to do so - I copy-packaged it to our two snapshot PPAs
<sil2100> One we use for OTA-7 and one for OTA-6+
<sil2100> jibel: let me check the OTA-6+ number, but yes, that's more or less the idea
<sil2100> jibel: yes, 151 as you said
<sil2100> The second image we will get
<jdstrand> oh
<jibel> good luck to remember this mess in a week ;)
<jdstrand> I thought I saw someone else would do that
 * jdstrand does it now
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, I proposed a better release model through e-mail for the next OTA
<sil2100> Actually using the rc channels
 * sil2100 still waits for the package to pop up in the snapshots
<jibel> sil2100, I agree with your proposal but didn't really think about the details yet
<sil2100> It wouldn't be so troublesome if we didn't have so many goddamned channels
<jibel> sil2100, but it makes sense to use the rc channel for a Release Candidate :)
<jibel> sil2100, it also means we'll never freeze proposed
<jibel> which is what we discussed at the same time than the snapshot ppa
<sil2100> jibel: OTA-7 re-spin building
<jibel> seb128, cool, thanks
<Wellark> trainguards: we need a new manual upload of qtpurchasing to silo 22, thanks!
<Wellark> the debian packaging branch is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/kubuntu-packaging/qt-purchasing-packaging
<Wellark> no changes needed to the orig.tar.gz at this point
<Wellark> oh, sorry, silo 26
<Wellark> Mirv sent instructions how to do it with topic "Heads up: qtpurchasing-opensource-src updates"
<robru> Wellark: sure, one sec
<Wellark> robru: the orig.tar.gz has changed name since the email
<Wellark> it's now https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-026/+files/qtpurchasing-opensource-src_5.6.0~git20151002.2d04db2e.orig.tar.xz
<robru> Wellark: what about the patch name?
<Wellark> the bzr debian/patches is already up to date
<Wellark> I updated the existing diff
<robru> Wellark: so the part that says "repeat as needed", do I need to do that at all?
<Wellark> but I forgot to bump the debian/changelog version
<Wellark> robru: you need to update the debian/changelog version number
<robru> Wellark: ok
<Wellark> then run bzr bd -S
<Wellark> and then dput ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-026 ../*.changes
<Wellark> robru: and instead of bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtpurchasing-opensource-src
<Wellark> you want
<Wellark> bzr branch lp:~unity-api-team/kubuntu-packaging/qt-purchasing-packaging
<robru> Wellark: oh
<robru> Wellark: well I just uploaded the result of the ~kubuntu-packagers branch
<robru> Wellark: do you need me to do it over?
<Wellark> robru: I did not dare to push directly there
<robru> ok
<Wellark> robru: you can just merge ~unity-api-team to it
<robru> Wellark: ok, ignore ~test7 in the PPA, that's wrong, will upload test8 in a sec
<Wellark> I will figure out with Mirv later how to get master packaging versions correct when we are done iterating the backend diff
<Wellark> robru: thanks!
<robru> Wellark: the version in your debian/changelog doesn't match that of the orig.tar
<robru> Wellark: should I change the debian/changelog to match or did you give me the wrong orig.tar?
<robru> Wellark: your branch is expecting 5.0.0~git20150828.4bbab865
<robru> Wellark: but actually the kubuntu-packages branch worked.
<robru> Wellark: no response so I'm assuming you sent the right orig.tar and the branch is just wrong
<Wellark> robru: yeah, sorry
<robru> ok
<Wellark> there is only one orig.tar.gz in the silo
<robru> Wellark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12794375/ your patch doesn't apply
<Wellark> ...
<robru> Wellark: this might be easier if you prepare the package in a PPA of your own then I'll just copy the source into the silo once you're ready
<Wellark> robru: I see Mirv did some manual modifications to the old diff
<Wellark> let me try to figure this out
<Wellark> robru: I will ping you later
<Wellark> thanks
<robru> Wellark: yes it seems your branch is missing things from mirv's. I'm off for lunch but should be back soon enough
<robru> you're welcome
<Wellark> robru: ok. I think it's now ok
<Wellark> so, enjoy your lunch and see if you can get it building with one go
<Wellark> if not, just leave it and I will pick it up with Mirv
<sil2100> Argh, jibel is away already
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> That was a bad idea to build the OTA-7 candidate first, but meh, whatever
<sil2100> I should have built OTA-6+ first as I originally intended ;/
<sil2100> meh
<robru> meh
<robru> Wellark: ok I uploaded test8
<sil2100> FUCK
<ogra_> hard words ... this late at night
<sil2100> Yeah, I screwed up
<sil2100> Badly
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-10-16
<fginther> Saviq, I've switched back to the original unity-phablet-qmluitests-wily and added a fix for the missing PPA. I'll take another look starting next week (I'm off Friday).
<Mirv> I can handle any qtpurchasing builds, yes
<Mirv> those were probably old instructions, the packaging is simply at https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtpurchasing-opensource-src
<Mirv> ...and yeah Wellark's branch was not based on  lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtpurchasing-opensource-src but he just continued to push to his own branch
<robru> Mirv: yeah I had some struggles with that today, builds test7 and test8 are probably garbage.
<robru> Mirv: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/view/300/citrain#L76 lol, those were the days :'-)
<Mirv> yeah I'll just double check with wellark and push test9
<Mirv> I had my Bq flashing in the morning about a system update (that was not there actually), but it seems I was not the only one.
 * Mirv reads other channels' backlogs
<jibel> Mirv, an image has been mistakenly copied and removed immediately
<jibel> Mirv, you received a notification but no update could be applied right?
<oSoMoN> jibel, I have a fix for bug #1501330 (which indeed is a regression introduced in OTA7), is that something we can consider sneaking in, or is it way too late?
<ubot5`> bug 1501330 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] Crash with open context menu" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1501330
<jibel> oSoMoN, no it is too late
<oSoMoN> too bad, but fair enough
<oSoMoN> oh well in case of an ota7.1 we’ll be ready :)
<jibel> oSoMoN, I confirmed with Pat yesterday
<jibel> oSoMoN, yes
<jibel> oSoMoN, tagged for hotfix
<oSoMoN> thanks
<abeato> Mirv, jibel same happened to me, I saw the notification but no update available
<Mirv> jibel: exactly like that, I read now that it was the case (mistaken copy)
<Mirv> jibel: of course our system updater might also check that "update is no longer there" and not blink everyone's phone
<jibel> Mirv, abeato it's good actually that there was no update, just a notification.
<jibel> the silo cards bot is back online, landings ready for QA  are polled every 10 minutes
<Laney> sil2100: Mirv: can I only publish some packages in a silo?
<sil2100> Laney: you mean, like selective publishing? I guess the train now publishes all packages in a silo, so sadly you can't do that without removing them from the PPA
<Laney> sil2100: like https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/118/console
<Laney> I really just want to upload compiz and unity, the others already went in
<Laney> we had to rebuild those two
<Laney> shall I just do a binary copy and force merge later?
<sil2100> Laney: you could do that, but also what you could do is for instance remove the other packages that already went in and re-run the publish job, or (if that doesn't break anything) simply re-publish everything, as the already released bits should just get rejected
<Laney> that log is re-publishing, it bails on a version check
<Laney> if I remove them won't it forget to merge the branches when we m&c?
<sil2100> I think there's a force flag for re-publishing
<Laney> IGNORE_VERSIONDESTINATION?
<sil2100> Yeah,  	IGNORE_VERSIONDESTINATION	
<sil2100> Ouch, ugly paste
<xavigarcia> sil2100: hey! is there any problem on ppc64 for Jenkins?
<xavigarcia> sil2100: I get dependency errors when building a package, but it builds fine for ARM
<xavigarcia> sil2100: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/indicator-sound-wily-armhf-ci/45/console https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/indicator-sound-wily-amd64-ci/45/console
<sil2100> xavigarcia: hey! You would need to ping the CI team for that
<sil2100> xavigarcia: use cihelp :)
<xavigarcia> sil2100: ok, sorry, and thanks
<xavigarcia> cihelp:  hey! is there any problem on ppc64 for Jenkins?
<xavigarcia> cihelp: ^ see my previous messages, with the links to the console outputs. Same package builds fine for ARM but not for PPC64
<oSoMoN> cihelp: since yesterday I’m seeing all webbrowser-app-vivid-amd64-ci jobs fail, aborting because of build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied, any clue what might be going on there? an example failed job is https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/webbrowser-app-vivid-amd64-ci/1116/console
<cjwatson> xavigarcia: Um?  The dependency errors that you're quoting are on amd64, not ppc64 (which Jenkins doesn't support).
<xavigarcia> cjwatson: sorry I meant amd64
<popey> cihelp can someone help me understand why jenkins is ignoring this? https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app-disabled-alarm-fix/+merge/274661
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, the issue I pinged cihelp about earlier seems to be the same that affects xavigarcia
<cjwatson> Yeah I can't help with it more than observing the corrected architecture name though
<nik90> balloons, popey: Could you check why https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app-disabled-alarm-fix/+merge/274661 is not being merged by jenkins. It has been top-approved and is the last MP before sending clock to QA
 * nik90 brb in 30 mins
<popey> nik90: i asked in here ~30 mins ago :)
<jgdx> Mirv, silo 26 failed to build, and I see dbus is involved there
<jgdx> I also have a build failing on wily amd64 related to dbus
<jgdx> I'm just throwing that out there
<Mirv> jgdx: 026 is about arm64 builds though, not amd64
<Mirv> but, I don't know about the actual pieces failing there, just the qtpurchasing package
<jgdx> Mirv, ugh, i have to learn how to read
<jgdx> okay
<Mirv> jgdx: I do that very often too :)
<Mirv> the (aaaa)aarch64 would have been so much better
<jgdx> Mirv, btw, could you drop ubuntu-push from silo 21?
<jgdx> I'm unable to
<Mirv> jgdx: done
<jgdx> Mirv, ty
<Mirv> Wellark: so, robru's ~test8 build seems fine but you might want to rebase properly on lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtpurchasing-opensource-src before submitting next upload request to someone else than me to avoid confusion
<Mirv> Wellark: I merged the rev 10 of your branch in and the results matches what got uploaded
<nik90> popey: oh ok :)
<balloons> ping cihelp. I see the clock app jobs are depending on utopic, and have been stuck waiting on a utopic slave for almost 8 hours. ubuntu-clock-app-vivid-amd64-autolanding
<balloons> They should be running on vivid only, utopic slaves are shut down anyway
<josepht> balloons, popey, nik90: I'm looking at the clock-app now
<pstolowski> hello trainguards, i'm not able to mark silo 4 ready for qa for some reason, after hitting 'Ready for QA' i'm back in bileto overview page, and the status of this silo remains unchanged
<abeato> Mirv, hi, I have created  https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/523 to land the mpris changes in vivid
<abeato> Mirv, we need to upload qtmultimedia
<abeato> Mirv, I have applied the playlist patch in the source package in http://people.canonical.com/~abeato/qtmultimedia-opensource-src/
<abeato> Mirv, would it be possible to upload it to silo 16?
<abeato> Mirv, to sync vivid changes to wily I meant
<pstolowski> robru, hey, do you know what's wrong with silo 4/bileto (see my earlier message)
<josepht> balloons, popey, nik90: it looks like that jenkins slave ('utopic-slave') is dead.
<josepht> balloons: can you get that job moved to your core-apps jenkaas deployment?
<josepht> balloons: s/moved/ported/
<balloons> josepht, it shouldn't need to depend on the utopic slave. It can use the vivid one yes?
<josepht> balloons: no, the other slaves all exhibit the llvm issue :(
<balloons> josepht, ahh right right.
<balloons> josepht, well, what do you mean by 'dead' then? Is the old service really really telling us to move on
<josepht> balloons: the canonistack instance is unreachable and unrecoverable
<balloons> josepht, so this effectively is the end of the old service yes?
<josepht> balloons: yes
<josepht> xavigarcia: we've offlined a bad jenkins slave and I've rekicked the CI job for that MP.
<xavigarcia> josepht: ok... thanks
<jibel> rvr, something's wrong with the need qa sign off lane, did people stopped reviewing their MPs?
<rvr> jibel: I just blocked one silo
<rvr> jibel: But you have blocked many more
<jibel> rvr, and I blocked everything else
<rvr> jibel: Must be xmas time
<rvr> and we haven't noticed ;)
<rvr> 8 blocked silos
<jibel> dbarth, pstolowski mzanetti can you make sure all the MPs are reviewed and top approved before marking silos ready for QA
<pstolowski> jibel, will do, sorry
<brendand> sil2100, do you think we could squeeze qttestability-autopilot in the image? it's 43K
<jibel> brendand, file a bug with the rationale against canonical-devices-system-image
<pstolowski> jibel, alecu we need to put silo 4 (inline playback) on hold unfortunately, qa-ready reverted, we found out that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-media/+bug/1496736 is still not fixed
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1496736 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "currentSource of Playlist gets set to empty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jhodapp> pstolowski, yeah got that one on the list of things to fix, going through them one-by-one
<jibel> pstolowski, ack
<jibel> removed
<pstolowski> jhodapp, ack, thanks
<jhodapp> pstolowski, is that silo 4's only blocker?
<pstolowski> jhodapp, yes
<jhodapp> ok
<Saviq> trainguards, drop ubuntu-touch-session from silo 22 please?
<sil2100> brendand: 43K sounds nice - no additional deps?
<sil2100> Saviq: let me take care of that in a min
<Saviq> sil2100, tx
<sil2100> Saviq: removed
<sil2100> (the packages from the PPA)
<brendand> sil2100, i just checked it seems to pull in autopilot itself but that seems wrong
<brendand> sil2100, if we can't change that then maybe not, otherwise it would be good
<dbarth> jibel: ack
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-10-18
<robru> I coulda swore I hacked that to stop spamming on startup...
<Mirv> Sunday Qt day
<robru> Mirv: i landed some changes to the publish script, let me know if you have any problems
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-10-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2073 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/filepicker
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/filepicker
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial
<Mirv> jibel: sil2100: ubuntu or bq-aquaris-pd.en for frieza_arm64? I mean, was either one practically broken atm?
<sil2100> Mirv: I would recommend ubuntu, as it has terminal pre-installed
<sil2100> And that's generally very useful
<Mirv> thank you. yes it is, especially if adb is broken like I heard last week.
<Mirv> with terminal you can enable ssh
<sil2100> Yeah, adb was fixed but I'm not sure if we got all the required changes released already
<sil2100> Like, the device tarball etc.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Failed to build
<jibel> sil2100, can we verify this this week so we can close the project?
<jibel> I don't have an m10 with me
<sil2100> jibel: ok
<Mirv> jibel: sil2100: I've M10 btw here (obviously, that's why I'm asking)
<sil2100> Mirv: could you check after flashing?
<sil2100> If adb is enabled and working
<sil2100> I'll check the bugs
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, works. this was non-wipe flash over rc-proposed, do you want --wipe?
<Mirv> (or --bootstrap)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
<sil2100> hm, I don't think so, I guess that if it didn't work then it wouldn't matter I suppose
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<sil2100> I see all lxc-android-config parts have landed, so it makes sense all works fine
<sil2100> And I see a new device tarball from last week, so all good
<sil2100> Mirv: could you check if `adb reboot` works?
<jibel> Mirv, I'd rather test on a clean device, and reboot several times. Don't bother I'll ask someone in qa
<jibel> davmor2, do you have your m10?
<davmor2> I do
<davmor2> jibel: ^
<jibel> davmor2, could you flash staging/ubuntu/freiza_arm64
<jibel> davmor2, and verify if adb wors or not?
<jibel> works*
<davmor2> jibel: oh no that sounds like work and stuff
<Mirv> sil2100: unfortunately still not
<sil2100> ok
<Mirv> jibel: ok, I'll happily make davmor2's more miserable
<sil2100> adb reboot not working is in overall a xenial thing, since I remember my krillin not rebooting as well
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, y
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> Mirv, hey, any idea why we're seeing new arm64 failures?  the tests segfault in webbrowser-app and system-settings for all series on arm64
<kenvandine> Mirv, i think it started on thursday... on the flip side content-hub now builds for arm64... which it wasn't with the xenial update on the builders
<kenvandine> now it's good :)
<kenvandine> Mirv, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2078/+packages
<kenvandine> for example
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Where can I potentially see the custom xenial kernel that the builders are now using?
<sil2100> i.e. the changes that got introduced in it
<sil2100> cjwatson: since that might help us out in figuring out what kenvandine reported ^
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^-
<cjwatson> (it's not in the arm64-infra-workarounds PPA I tried)
<cjwatson> I think the custom kernel may have been superseded by a security update
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Preparing packages
<sil2100> Oh my
<wgrant> ugh I thought I had another week until that.
<kenvandine> this is a fun dance :)
<wgrant> So I hadn't pinned it yet.
<Mirv> kenvandine: I have seen the same, and no I don't have an idea. I can't understand how there would be separate issues with arm64 4.4 kernel with and without the flag that was supposed to be the key thing
<wgrant> I'll prepare a new one.
<sil2100> Sounds like we were getting in the touch world with livecd-rootfs ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<sil2100> wgrant, cjwatson: thanks!
<Mirv> kenvandine: oh, ok, possible security update, that could explain things.
<kenvandine> wgrant, could you please ping me when it's in place?  i can kick a rebuild
<Mirv> kenvandine: what I'm trying to hack here in between sessions is ticket 2055 which pulls just about all fixes possible from the upstream 5.6 branch, and then I try to rebuild everything against that. of course it's a bit troublesome that I don't know which kernel I'm getting the "results" for.
<wgrant> Oh, 43.63 is in -updates
<wgrant> Not in -security, oddly.
<sil2100> Mirv: are those fixes safe? I remember you mentioning those were causing issues on powerpc and armhf earlier - is that fixed now?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/unity-api)
<Mirv> sil2100: the previous attempt was a bit out-of-order picking of patches, I'm about to find out soon. meanwhile upstream 5.6 branch (not only dev branches) got everything merged so I'm on the assumption that picking their LTS development patches in order would be a good idea. at least qtdeclarative itself now built great on both arm64, armhf and powerpc.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Sounds promising then
<sil2100> The worrying thing is, if you decide to release this and 'rebuild the world', we'll need to release this rebuilt world as an OTA as otherwise we might have issues getting hotfixes out (in the case when the kernel workaround is removed)
<Mirv> sil2100: well it's complex enough already that I'm not certain, but I try now to first fix 5.6.1 anyway even though 5.6.2 got out (...which doesn't yet have these patches, they're only for 5.6.3). I'm happy if I'd get these current problems fixed and I could actually move forward to 5.6.2 / soon-to-be-available-5.7.1
<Mirv> in the last month I've taken one step forward and two backwards with what I was planning to be doing :)
<Mirv> life with Qt
<wgrant> cjwatson: (arm64-infra-workarounds is for the hosts; the guest kernel is coming from ~canonical-is-sa/ubuntu/buildd)
<sil2100> hah
<cjwatson> Mirv: You can get the kernel version from the top of the build log FWIW
<cjwatson> wgrant: Ah of course
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
<davmor2> jibel, Mirv: any thing specifically that you need me to test now this tablet has finally come up?
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2067 Preparing packages
<sil2100> davmor2: did you test if adb works?
<sil2100> davmor2: across multiple reboots if adb works
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2068 Preparing packages
<Mirv> davmor2: "adb reboot" - hangs or actually reboots
<Mirv> davmor2: well I guess we know already it doesn't, so more like just if adb shell works from a clean slate
<davmor2> sil2100: connection works, adb shell works, rebooting the device fullstop hangs the system
<davmor2> Mirv, jibel, sil2100: tried with adb shell then sudo reboot and adb reboot hung both times
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, so at least the shell works and reboot is still b0rken
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<Mirv> davmor2: PASS.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-api)
<davmor2> sil2100, Mirv, jibel: oh that's odd I'm getting reboot failed -1 now after the tablet rebooted I'll keep kicking it and see if anything comes up
<wgrant> cjwatson: https://git.launchpad.net/~wgrant/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/xenial/?h=arm64-va-39 is the git tree. I've just uploaded an updated version.
<cjwatson> Ta.
<wgrant> (to ~wgrant/ubuntu/experimental, from which I'll test)
<sil2100> wgrant: thanks again!
<wgrant> Turned off ddebs to cut down the build time slightly.
<wgrant> Sorry, I really didn't expect the out-of-cycle upddate.
<kenvandine> wgrant, no worries
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2067 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2068 Successfully built
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Is Britney stuck on this? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtdeclara
<Mirv> mardy: that armhf there https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1971-excuses/2016-10-17_11:55:02/1971_xenial_excuses.html probably yes, you could ask pitti to rerun it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2075 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2075 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-transfer). Pending binary packages (yakkety/libindicator). Successfully
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1896 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-display)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2059 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2059 Diff missing (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2059 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 This ticket must be migrated to zesty+xenial+vivid before it can be built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
<wgrant> Mirv: The new arm64 kernel has been deployed everywhere for a few hours, so your builds should succeed now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api). Ready to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir-gles)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-10-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 This ticket must be migrated to zesty+xenial+vivid before it can be built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtd
<Mirv> wgrant: thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: is the kernel deployed?
<wgrant> sil2100, kenvandine: Yep, new kernel is dpeloyed. Tried to poke you last night, but you were offline.
<kenvandine> yeah, i just built my silo :)
<kenvandine> wgrant, sil2100: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (x
<Mirv> sil2100: yes
<Mirv> now what I'm trying to do is pile of patches that doesn't break something new but would address the issue without workarounded kernel... so far a bit hard battle
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
<wgrant> sil2100, kenvandine: Yep, new kernel is dpeloyed. Tried to poke you last night, but you were offline.
<wgrant> oops
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> wgrant, thx
<wgrant> Do let me know if you see anything odd with the arm64 buildds.
<kenvandine> wgrant, will do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2076 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2069 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-transfer). Pending binary packages (yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-applic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Ready to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-transfer). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (yakkety/hud, yakket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2076 Successfully built
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: apparently ppas don't support zesty uploads yet, i might have pulled the trigger on that a bit too soon
<robru> sil2100: Mirv if you desperately need a yakkety build for some reason, back out the latest git commit of lp:bileto... But i guess it's an lp issue, should fix itself soon
<sil2100> robru: yeah, wait with that
<sil2100> robru: we still need to do the batch copy
<robru> sil2100: when will that happen?
<sil2100> (from yakkety-overlay to zesty)
<sil2100> I can do it now, just need to make sure the archive is fully open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api)
<sil2100> I guess we still need to wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2079 This ticket must be migrated to zesty+xenial+vivid before it can be built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-openso
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2079 Dependency wait (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/qmenumodel, xenial/qmenumodel). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qmenumodel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
<Mirv> robru: yes, I noticed that. thanks.
<Mirv> we need to wait a bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2079 Preparing packages
<Mirv> sil2100: ok so actually the problem is gone with the workarounded kernel. so now my "only" problem is knowing if the fixes fix the issue with the unmodified 4.4 kernel...
<Mirv> but I'll just go ahead with testing this arm64 JIT backport once I get it compiled next
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Ready to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2079 Dependency wait (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, xenial/qmenumodel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2079 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app)
<kenvandine> bileto: i migrated ticket 2078 to include zesty but it's not uploading a zesty source to the ppa... anyone know why?
 * kenvandine assumes bileto wasn't really ready for zesty :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Dependency wait (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qmenumodel). Ready to build (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-openso
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Dependency wait (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, xenial/qmenumodel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 This ticket must be migrated to zesty+xenial+vivid before it can be built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 zesty/unity8-desktop-session: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8-desktop-session/session-lightdm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Ready to build (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Preparing packages
<mterry> robru: in a rush to drop yakkety I see  :)
<sil2100> Yeah, it was faaar too soon
<sil2100> We should have stayed on yakkety-overlay until zesty is open + the copy is made...
<mterry> robru: I no longer have a landing-030 silo out there, I reset it to use new-style stuff.  So I don't know if I was the last one or not, but hopefully it helps
<mterry> sil2100: that's what I would have expected yah
<sil2100> Let me check if I can maybe revert that?
<mterry> sil2100: zesty might be open very soon?
<sil2100> Ok, let me wait then
<sil2100> I'm also trigger happy with reverts as you see
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 has shaky hands
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
<mterry> :)
<mterry> Used to actually take a while to open series, but they get pretty fast now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 This ticket must be migrated to zesty+xenial+vivid before it can be built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Abandoning ticket
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: zesty still not open and packages not buildable, please be patient!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/lightdm, xenial/lightdm, zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-to
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Ready to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Dependency wait (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, xenial/qmenumodel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Ready to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Ready to build (vivid/lightdm, xenial/lightdm, zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (xenial/dialer-app). Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service). Ready to build (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/telepat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service). Ready to build (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2082 Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 xenial/qtubuntu: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 This ticket must be migrated to zesty+xenial+vivid before it can be built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Diff missing (vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/qmenumodel, yakkety/qtu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Ready to build (vivid/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 This ticket must be migrated to zesty+xenial+vivid before it can be built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: why is the QA status for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2076 "N/A" ? does this mean you guys don’t validate SRU silos?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: no
<sil2100> oSoMoN: the QA process is only for exising touch products, e.g. vivid-based
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ok, so I can publish that silo, and it will end up in yakkety-proposed, right?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yes :)
<oSoMoN> cool
<sil2100> Actually, I need to publish that
<sil2100> Since it has a packaging diff
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ah, right. can you please do it?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure, was just checking if the bugs have SRU fields, all good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2076 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2076 Publish failed: Bad merges
<sil2100> Uh
<sil2100> oSoMoN: please top approve the branch!
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> (best by someone else)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, huh, sorry
<oSoMoN> sil2100, top-approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 This ticket must be migrated to zesty+xenial+vivid before it can be built
<sil2100> Republishing, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2076 Publishing packages
<oSoMoN> sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1919 has failed automated testing for xenial, I suppose because it’s already present in the archive, can this be overridden?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/fix-scope-managment-scrolling
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-touch-meta, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, xen
<oSoMoN> sil2100, note that when publishing that silo we will also need to remove the oxide-qt-arm64 special package from the overlay PPA
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2076 UNAPPROVED queue
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yeah, we were waiting for that one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2026 Ready to build (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-touch-meta, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Pending binary packages (vivid/lightdm, xenial/lightdm). Ready to build (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Preparing packages
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: as per oSoMoN request, can we force https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1919 to the QA queue? The xenial autopkgtests fail as there's oxide as an SRU already released in xenial
<sil2100> And the yakkety results make just no sense
<oSoMoN> sil2100, because there’s no yakkety build in the silo, probably
<davmor2> sil2100: no don't care important meetings
<sil2100> davmor2: I'm on the same meeting though
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> No you're not
<sil2100> Yes I am
<davmor2> No You Are NOT!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xeni
<sil2100> We're literally talking to eachother across the table!
<davmor2> Prove it!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Diff missing (vivid/lightdm, xenial/lightdm). Ready to build (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Dependency wait (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qmenumodel). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, xenial/qmenumodel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Successfully built
<robru> kenvandine: bileto is ready for zesty but zesty isn't ready for bileto.
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: I'm seeing zesty uploads in PPAs working now
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> robru: yeah, talked with cj_watson and it seemed to be working fine already
<sil2100> So yeah, thanks for switching the topic
<sil2100> We had this museum tour right now so I just now got back to the laptop
<Mirv> robru: alright, nice
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1984 DONE queue (yakkety/openscad). Diff missing (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade). Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/sdrangelove, yakkety/tulip). Release pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Dependency wait (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-10-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Dependency wait (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2059 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Chroot problem (xenial/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (yakkety/indicator-transfer, yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-application, yakkety/indicator-da
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/add-usc-test-dep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-application, yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-lo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2069 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 zesty/ubuntu-settings-components: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-settings-components/filepicker
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Dependency wait (zesty/indicator-power). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-power). Ready to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Pending binary packages (vivid/qmenumodel, xenial/qmenumodel). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2083 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service). Ready to build (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/tele
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: triple-landing publishing not possible as the zesty archive is still closed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Dependency wait (zesty/indicator-power, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2083 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/telephony-service). Ready to build (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-application, yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-messages, yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Pending binary packages (zesty/telephony-service). Ready to build (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-display). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-display)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Diff missing (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-application, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Ready to build (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 zesty/indicator-network: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-network/systemd-unit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Dependency wait (zesty/indicator-power). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Diff missing (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-application, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 zesty/indicator-network: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/indicator-network/systemd-unit. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Dependency wait (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 zesty/indicator-application: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/indicator-application_12.10.1+15.04.20150128-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2066 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-network). Dependency wait (zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-sound). Diff missing (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-locati
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 vivid/indicator-power: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono). Needs building (zesty/dialer-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Ready to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messagi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-display). Dependency wait (zesty/indicator-power). Diff missing (vivid/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-keyboard). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound). Needs building (vivid/indicator-display, viv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Ready to build (zesty/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-sound). Dependency wait (zesty/indicator-power). Diff missing (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, zesty/hud, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/telepathy-ofono). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-sound). Diff missing (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Suc
<kenvandine> jibel, any idea what's going on with the autopkg tests?
<kenvandine> RESP BODY: {"overLimit": {"message": "Quota exceeded for ram: Requested 1536, but already used 50176 of 51200 ram", "code": 413, "retryAfter": "0"}}
<kenvandine> or trainguards :)
<kenvandine> i assume we just have too many running maybe?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<Mirv> kenvandine: maybe try asking pitti with url?
<Mirv> unless that's bileto message, not from autopkgtest infra
<jibel> kenvandine, no idea, where do you see this message?
<kenvandine> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-unity8
<kenvandine> it's content-hub tests for silo 1994
<kenvandine> it must be infra related
<kenvandine> maybe something needs a reboot :)
<sil2100> You'd need to poke pitti ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Suc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 zesty/ubuntu-settings-components: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 vivid/unity8: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/messaging-app
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-notifications, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Dependency wait (zesty/indicator-power, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-power, xenial/unity-api). Uploading build (vivid/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-sound). Diff missing (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Dependency wait (zesty/indicator-power, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Diff missing (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-application, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/unity8, zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Dependency wait (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/unity-api, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Dependency wait (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Successfully built
<Mirv> robru: lacking "zesty" (only) landing option
<robru> Mirv: oh hrm, it should have picked that up last rollout i did. Hang on...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 QA Signoff: Required
<robru> Mirv: if you're just uploading manual sources, just pick yakkety for now and upload zesty packages, you can switch it later
<Mirv> robru: sure, no problem, I'm going to sleep anyway
<robru> Mirv: ok, fixed ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Diff missing (zesty/libsdl1.2). Needs building (xenial/libsdl1.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Needs building (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator). Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Needs building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-10-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Diff missing (vivid/libindicator). Pending binary packages (xenial/libindicator). Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Diff missing (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator). Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Diff missing (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator). Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-s
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: zesty frozen, but open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Generating diffs
<popey> sil2100: my pro 5 no longer updates. I get "Update failed": FileNotFoundError: /var/lib/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz" - which I recall seeing a year or so ago...
<popey> have you seen any other reports of that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer,
<sil2100> popey: wow, hm, no, but IIRC this error should not be fatal
<sil2100> popey: could you fill in a bug? With all the usual system-image-ish details. I'll try to look into that in a moment, maybe there's something b0rken somewhere
<popey> sil2100: I have a feeling it may be due to the proxy here at the sprint perhaps
<sil2100> popey: I noticed that none ubuntu.com pages work on the Canonical network here
<sil2100> Had to change to the hotel WiFi
<popey> k, will test again later on normal-fi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer
<anpok> trainguards: i need to bump libxkbcommon in the vivid overlay to be the same version as xenial+o and yakkety+o, do I have to create a bileto ticket for it?
<sil2100> anpok: you mean, you want to backport the xenial-overlay version of libxkbcommon to vivid-overlay?
<anpok> yes
<Mirv> anpok: create vivid only ticket
<Mirv> anpok: I write much better than I speak atm :)
<sil2100> anpok: yes, a ticket would be needed ;)
<sil2100> anpok: since QA needs to test if it doesn't cause any regressions
<anpok> Mirv: :)
<anpok> sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Failed to build (vivid/lightdm, zesty/lightdm). Pending binary packages (xenial/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-notifications, xenial/unity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-notifications, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2084 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2083 Preparing packages
<anpok> trainguards: could you please upload libxkbcommon-0.5.0-1 to https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2084  https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2084/+packages
<sil2100> anpok: on it
<anpok> sil2100: thx
<sil2100> hm, just in case I'll do a source upload, won't harm anyone
<sil2100> anpok: uploaded, should build soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2083 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2084 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2084 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2084 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2084 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2084 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2083 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/messaging-app). Uploading build (vivid/history-service, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2083 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-ser
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2085 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2085 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2084 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2081 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1994 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 QA Signoff: Ready
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-10-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2086 zesty/libertine: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~libertine-team/libertine/refactor-app-wrapper
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2086 Preparing packages
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2086 Currently building (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine). Failed to build (zesty/libertine)
<boiko> jibel: hello! we have a silo adding initial snap support for dialer-app and messaging-app, do you think it would be a candidate to skip QA validation? it doesn't touch the debian packaging nor the source files
<boiko> jibel: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2085
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2086 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-ser
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2022 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2085 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2086 Failed to build (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine)
<Mirv> sil2100: ping!!
<Mirv> sil2100: I forgot my coat in my room, can I meet you to get it back?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2086 Preparing packages
<Mirv> thanks, found you :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2083 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2086 Failed to build (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-tran
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2083 Currently building (vivid/mediascanner2, xenial/mediascanner2). Failed to build (zesty/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-datetime, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2083 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound). Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-l
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-power). Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-l
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-display). Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2083 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2083 Currently building (vivid/mediascanner2, xenial/mediascanner2). Failed to build (zesty/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2086 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2083 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 zesty/indicator-power: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/indicator-power_12.10.6+16.10.20160708-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-service). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/dialer-app). Uploading build (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/messaging-app, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Currently building (vivid/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (zesty/indicator-network). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-display). Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2080 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Pending binary packages (zesty/indicator-network). Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libi
<Mirv> robru: "Warning: Are you sure you want to publish an SRU?" for zesty only silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1885 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1885 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1885 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1885 QA Signoff: Ready
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-10-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth). Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-sessio
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-10-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-bluetooth). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-bluetooth). Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-bluetooth). Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Ready to build (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-messages, vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/indicator-sound, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2071 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2071 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2071 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2071 xenial/unity-scope-snappy: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/unity-scope-snappy/+git/unity-scope-snappy-ubuntu-xenial-2071 cache
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-10-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2991 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2991 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2991 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2991 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2992 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2992 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2993 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2993 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2993 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-10-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2994 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2992 Proposed pocket (zesty/qemu). Ready to build (xenial/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2994 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2994 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-10-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2954 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2995 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2995 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2995 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2979 Ready to build (artful/dpdk). Successfully built (artful/openvswitch)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-10-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2994 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2998 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2979 Failed to build (artful/openvswitch). Ready to build (artful/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2979 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/openvswitch). Ready to build (artful/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2998 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2998 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2999 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2999 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2999 Currently building (artful/libmemcached, artful/memcached). Failed to build (artful/strongswan, artful/tgt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2999 Diff missing (artful/libmemcached, artful/strongswan, artful/tgt). Failed to build (artful/memcached)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2954 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-10-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2999 Diff missing (artful/strongswan, artful/tgt). Failed to build (artful/memcached). Pending binary packages (artful/libmemcached)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2999 Diff missing (artful/libmemcached, artful/strongswan, artful/tgt). Failed to build (artful/memcached)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3000 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3000 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-10-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3001 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-10-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3001 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3001 Publishing packages
